#ubuntu-ko 2011-10-31
<grr> Hi
<bluedusk> ho
<grr> hi
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> grr: 세미나 잘 했어요?
<yemharc> 사진만 봤네요
<grr> yemharc: 뭐 다른 사람들이 그렇다구 하네요 ;;
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<grr> drake 옹이 찍은 사진인가유?
<yemharc> 전 지금 죽겠......
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 표제(?) 멋지던데요
<yemharc> suapapa: 안녕하세요
<grr>  (...)
<grr> yemharc: 힐!\
<yemharc> grr: 지금 내리 주말 출근(정시출근/야근)에
<grr> yemharc: 힐을 받는다 -> 일을 계속한다
<yemharc> 오늘부터 교대로 10일정도 철야......
<yemharc> (...)
<grr> ...
<grr> 도망쳐요
<grr> ..
<yemharc> 정말 더러운게요
<yemharc> 지금 이 상황이 벌어진게 3달 전부터 "미리 테스트좀 시작하자"는 말이 안 받아들여져서라는게
<yemharc> 정말 ...........
<yemharc> 그 팀 팀장의 소신(?)이
<yemharc> "문서화는 오버헤드의 주범이다"
<yemharc> @#$%@$%^!#$^%
<grr> ....
<grr> 문서화가 오버헤드의 주범이라니 - -;
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 제가 저 팀을 3월 말 부터 갈궜는데
<yemharc> 꾿꾿하더만요
<yemharc> .......
<grr> ...
<grr> 그래서 죽어나는군요 (...)
<yemharc> 넵
<yemharc> 죽어가고 있습니다
<yemharc> 쀏떫쓄쮃
<grr> 뷁뷁뷁
<grr> 으.. 노트북을 사야하나 말아야하나..
<yemharc> 맥북사요 맥북
<grr> ...
<grr> 레노버 E125 가 눈에 들어오긴하는데...
<DarkCircle> 개발자라면...
<DarkCircle> 싱크패드!
<grr> 그..그런건가요 (...)
<DarkCircle> 보드 빼면 모든 부품을 DIY로 ...할 수 있다능.
<grr> ...
<DarkCircle> 키보드도 ODD도 하드도 메모리도 터치패드 LCD 등등 ...
<grr> ....
<grr> 무서워...
<Seony> 제 사촌동생이 레노보 코리아 댕기는데...
<Seony> 사지말랍니다. ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 싱크패드 부품샵이 있어서 다른 놋북에 비해 저렴하게부품을 구매할 수 있어요
<DarkCircle> 되도록이면 싱크패드 중고 T기종을 (먼산)
<DarkCircle> T60이랑 T66까지가 아뷈에서 내놓았떤거던가 ..
<grr> zzzzzzz
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 돈이 헐벗어요
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 아.....
<yemharc> 아이패드 활용좀 해볼랬더니
<yemharc> 탈옥 안하면 힘드네요
<yemharc> (...)
<grr> 하이탭은 대체 언제 파는것인가.. ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> grr 그거 내년에나 나올 분위기던데요
<yemharc> ICS나온 판에 2.2로 롬 개발중이라 말이 많아요
<yemharc> gr
<yemharc> ..
<yemharc> 점심먹으러 갑니다. 맛있게 드세요
<razgon> 안녕하세요?
<razgon> 드디어 링크하드를 설치했지만. 인간의 욕심은 끝이 없군요.
<razgon> 제로보드를 설치하고픈 마음이...꿈틀!
<bluedusk> 굳모닝 에브리웡
<razgon> 아.. 할 일이 많은데. 이노무니 귀차니즘땜시 힘드네요..ㅠㅠ
<razgon> 오늘은 일찍자서 내일 일찍일어나야 겠습니다.
<razgon> 월말인데 힘드네요.ㅠ
<razgon> 월요일 괴롭네요.
<razgon> 이래서 우울증이 오나봅니다. ㅠ.ㅠ
<razgon> 아놔... 우울한 오늘...ㅠㅠ
<razgon> 짜증납니다...
<Seony> last 쳤는데 시스템에 없는 계정명이 나오면서 down 써있는데 이거 뭔지 아시는 분 계신가요
<bluedusk> Seony, 제꺼 우분투에서는 리붓한거밖에 안나오는디요..;
<Seony> 가상 서버로 SSH 대체시켜놓고 호스트 서버는 SSH 포트번호를 바꿔놓은거라 침입 가능성이 거의 낮을텐데 이상하네요.
<Seony> 시스템 내부에서 쓰이는 어떤 특수한 계정인가...
<bluedusk> 아 insainty pts/2        :0.0             Wed Oct  5 14:06 - down   (00:47)    이런식으로 찍힌거요?
<Seony> 아니면 침입 시도했다가...
<bluedusk> 계정명이 뭔데요??
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 네 맞아요 그런 식으로.
<Seony> jack
<Seony> jack      vt/2         :0               Sat Oct 22 17:52 - down   (10:18)
<bluedusk> vt는 머지.;;
<Seony^MBP> pts 같은 거에요.
<Seony^MBP> 솔라리스라서 명칭이 다르거든요
<bluedusk> 아 솔라리스에서 쓰는건가보군요.;
<Seony^MBP> 네 왠지 불안해서 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 그럼 그시간대에 찍혀있는 시큐어 로그나 다른 로그를 한번 찾아보세요
<Seony^MBP> 음.. 그래봐야겠어요
<yemharc> 음
<imsu> 안녕하세요~ ^^
<Seony> hi
<imsu> Seony: 궁금한게 하나 있습니다
<Seony> 안돼 물어보지마 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 왜요 ~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 말해봐 뭔데 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> yemharc: Hi
<imsu> yemharc: 안녕하세요
<imsu> edge = 1 vertex  = 2 인 그래프가 왜 face 가 1이죠?
<yemharc> Seony: 왜 잡스는 아이패드를 '소비용' 디바이스로 만들었을까요
<yemharc> 다른것도 가능했으면 훨씬 더 광범위하게 쓰였을텐데
<Seony> imsu: 무슨 말인지 모르겠어.
<Seony> yemharc: 소비용이라뇨?
<Seony> 소비자용이라는 말씀인가요
<imsu> Seony: planar graph 에서요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 읭
<yemharc> 예를들면 패드는 컨텐츠 소비 특화잖아요
<Seony> imsu: 그게 뭔지 모르겠는데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: euler's formula 와 관련된건데 다른건 다 이해 가는데 이게 좀 증명을 해줘야 해서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 헉;;;
<drake_kr> yemharc: 이번 세미나는 재밌게 하긴 했는데..
<yemharc> drake_kr: 뭔가 문제라도 있었나요?
<drake_kr> 오셨으면 아무 걱정없이 했을텐데
<bluedusk> imsu, 역시 초굇수.. 굇수분들이 모르는걸 물어보다니..;
<drake_kr> 뒷풀이때 돈걱정 했어요
<imsu> ㅡ.ㅡ;
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> bluedusk: 웬 엄한 소리를 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<yemharc> 저도 가고 싶었어요
<bluedusk> imsu, 원래 잘해요 그냥 그러려니
<yemharc> 토 일 이틀 다 19시간 근무하고
<drake_kr> 결과적으로 돈걱정 할필요 없었지만 -.-
<imsu> bluedusk: ????
<yemharc> 이번주는 주말까지 내내 하루 걸러 철야에요
<yemharc> 아옳옳옳옳옳~~
<bluedusk> << 엄한소리 잘한다구요 그냥 그러려니.;
<drake_kr> 할일도 없음서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그게 더 억울한거라고요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그게 사람 미치는거지만 -.-
<yemharc> 아오 진짜
<drake_kr> 일본에서도 가끔 야근은 했었는데..
<yemharc> 3일 오후까지 SKT에 넘겨야 하는데
<yemharc> 종족 다 추가된게 토요일이고 (당연히 버그도 함께)
<drake_kr> 명령서 받고 야근하게 되면 받는 돈이 거의 4배정도 됩니다.. ㄱ-
<yemharc> 더 웃긴건 실질적인 컨텐츠인 캠페인은 내일이래요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 개발자들만 좆됐네요
<yemharc> 지금 상황은 그 개발자들이 자초한겁니다
<yemharc> 아무리 감싸주려고 해도
<yemharc> 개발기간 1년 4개월째인데
<yemharc> 캠페인이 없어요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 쉴드불가
<drake_kr> 머 대충 상황 설명 들었는데
<drake_kr> 어쨌거나 쉴드문제가 아니고
<drake_kr> 좆됐다구요
<drake_kr> 그러니까, 쉴드도 못 받고
<drake_kr> 말그대로 좆된거라구요
<yemharc> 아마 이번에 출시하고 다 짤릴거같네요
<imsu> 아 돌겠네 이해안가 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 헬프미 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 뭘 알아야 도와주지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 참고 자료 찾아야 하는데 이것도 쉽지 않네요 어제 종일 찾아봤는디 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 논문을 좀 보려 했더니 돈달래요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 뭐라고 찾으면 되는데? 내가 외국쪽 찾아봐줄께
<imsu> euler's formula for graph
<imsu> 만만한 논문이 안보이네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> yemharc님 회사도 저런가요 http://www.okjsp.pe.kr/seq/177373
<Seony> imsu: http://www.songho.ca/math/euler/euler.html
<Seony> imsu: 저거 함 봐바. 도움이 되나..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 무슨소리를 하시는거에요. 아예 디자이너/기획자가 없는데요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 저건 signal processing 할 때 쓰는거에요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> exponential 관련 이네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 어제 본거에요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아 그래 ㅎㅎ 그럼 잠시
<yemharc> 뭐 여튼 아까 이야기로 돌아가자면
<yemharc> 요컨대 왜 패드용 xcode는 없는가 라는거네요
<Seony> 패드에서 돌아가는 xcode를 말씀하시는 건가요?
<yemharc> 넵
<yemharc> 있나요?
<Seony> xcode라기보단 gcc가 포팅된 게 있는데, 탈옥을 해야죠.
<yemharc> codify는 보긴 했는데 그건 뭐라고 해야하나...RPG쯔꾸르?
<yemharc> 그건 이미 저기 저분께서 아이폰에서 웹서버 돌리고 계십니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 왜 없냐는 질문을 하신다면, 그건 애플이 패드 제품에서는 컴파일 행위를 원하지 않기 떄문이겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 네 바로 그거에요
<yemharc> 애플은 왜 아이패드를 소비 전용 단말로 만들었는가
<yemharc> 그게 궁금한거죠
<Seony> 냉장고를 샀는데, 냉장고에 붙어있는 LCD를 개조시키고 싶다는 말씀은 냉장고 제조사가 원하지 않는다는거죠.
<drake_kr> 그리고, 제 생각에도 폰이나 패드에서는 컴파일이 안 되는게 맞다고 보고요
<Seony> 애플은 B2B업체가 아니거든요...
<drake_kr> 일반적으로 키보드가 안 붙어있는데 무슨 개발이여
<Seony> 전형적인 B2C 업체구요, 따라서 당연히 소비자가 그러한 행위를 하는 것을 원하지 않겠죠.
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> Seony, 이번에 보니까 b2b쪽도 야금야금 넘보는거 같던디요
<Seony> bluedusk: 어느 분야에서요?
<bluedusk> 맥미니랑 맥서버로 아이패드밑 아이폰을 이용한 무슨 솔류선 지원을
<bluedusk> b2b요
<bluedusk> 몇주전에 신문에 나오던데요 전자신문에
<bluedusk> 잠시만요
<yemharc> b2b는 이미 iOS4부터 본격적으로 들어갔죠
<Seony> 아... 그건 맥미니 서버 나왔을 때부터 목적이 있었어요.
<yemharc> 단지 개발이라기보다 업무활용이 중점이지만요
<Seony> 근데 다만 대규모 기업보다는 소규모 기업 중심으로요..
<yemharc> 아이클라우드 나오면서 기본적인 태세는 거의 갖춰진 상황이고요
<bluedusk> Seony, http://search.etnews.com/search/search.php?category=CATEGORY6&kwd=%BE%D6%C7%C3+b2b&pageNum=1&pageSize=10&reSrchFlag=false&sort=1&startDate=&endDate=&sitegubun=&jisikgubun=&preKwd%5B0%5D=%BE%D6%C7%C3+b2b
<bluedusk> 여기 기사인데 지면보기가 안되네요.;; 흠..
<Seony> imsu: 이건 어때 http://betterexplained.com/articles/intuitive-understanding-of-eulers-formula/
<bluedusk> Seony, 그냥 그렇다구요..~_~
<Seony> bluedusk: 아... 네 맥미니 서버 나올 때부터 그럴 의향이 좀 있었긴 했어요
<Seony> Xserve라는 랙서버 판매가 중단되긴 했지만, 맥미니를 통해서 밑바닥부터 잡을려는 계획이었죠
<bluedusk> ~_~ 뭐 근데 어차피 맥 os 커널 자체가 bsd커널이니 ..
<razgon> 후.. 다시 돌아왔습니다.
<razgon> 월요일인데도 단풍구경가셨는지. 환자가 별루 없네요..ㅠ.ㅠ
<razgon> 오늘도 조용~ 인가?
<Seony> 방금까지 좀 떠들썩 했습니다. ㅎㅎ
<razgon> drake_kr: 링크하드 설치했는데요. 흠.. 다시 제로보드공부해야 될까봐요.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 히히
<razgon> Seony: 여기말고요.ㅋ
<imsu> Seony: cos, sin 관련해서는 아니에요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: f = e - v + 2 관련인데요
<imsu> planar graph 와 관련된건데
<razgon> 링크하드는 설치는 괜찮기는 한데. 제가 바라는 게 모바일기기와의 연계인데. 안되네요.
<imsu> Seony: 자기 순환 그래프에서 왜 face 가 2개인가 그게 잘 이해가 안가서요
<Seony> imsu: 한국쪽에서는 검색 안돼?
<imsu> Seony: 예를 들어 v1 , v2 vertex 를 연결한 edge e1 으로 연결된 그래프가 face 가 1이라면
<razgon> drake_kr: 스트리밍도 가능하다고 했는데. 안되고. 그래서요. 오히려 자율성이 좋고 모듈을 변경하기 쉬운 제로보드가 낫겠다 생각합니다.
<imsu> Seony: 한국쪽은 아예 안해봤어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 한국쪽부터 검색해봐
<razgon> imsu: 안녕하세요? 인사가 늦었습니다.ㅎ
<imsu> razgon: 안녕하세요
<imsu> Seony: 나오긴하는데 왜 그런지에 대한 설명이 안나와있어요
<imsu> 그냥 그렇게 된다고만 나오네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 오픈소스의 폐해 : 용도별로 어플리케이션이 너무 많음.. 거기다 다들 특색을 갖고 있음..
<drake_kr> 하지만 cli 어플리케이션의 경우 킬러 어플리케이션이 많음..
<yemharc> CLI ALL KILL APP : rm (?!)
<razgon> Cli는 뭔가요?
<yemharc> 쉽게 말해 터미널이요
<drake_kr> 도스창 <-
<imsu> razgon: 아까 잠깐 보니까 링크 하드 설치하셨다면서요 ㅎㅎ ㅊㅋ드려요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 대략 이해는 가나 아직 석연치 않네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 내가 몰라서 못도와주겠다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> yemharc: Linux Format 잡지 무료배포중이네요
<yemharc> 넵 잠시만요 버그리포트 한개 올리고요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> drake_kr: linuxformat.com잡지 말하시는거죠? 어디서 배포하나요?
<drake_kr> 앱스토어요
<yemharc> 오호
<yemharc> 확인하고 오겠습니다
<drake_kr> 뉴스가판대
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 10월호가 무료군요
<drake_kr> ㅇ ㅅㅇ
<grr> ...
<grr> 리눅스 무서워요
<yemharc> 그런 사람이 악마 소환하나요 (...)
<razgon> imsu: 답변늦어서 죄송합니다.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> grr / 메일 받으셨냐눙?
<grr> ㅇㅅㅇ? 확인해보겠습니다
<grr> 에.. 메일에 뭐 새로운게 없는데요? ;
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 본격 판매자에게 미안해지는 카드사용이군요
<grr> DarkCircle: 무슨 메일이싱지...
<yemharc> 배송비 포함 8.9만원짜리 블투 이어폰인데
<yemharc> 이벤트 할인 8천, 신규가입(11번가)할인 2천, 신규가입 첫 구매 지원금 500, skt 멤버십 할인 4천
<yemharc> 그리고 무이자 10개월 할부 (...)
<grr> ....
<DarkCircle> grr / 분도님께 메일 보내보시라능.
<DarkCircle> kangbundo@gmail.com
<DarkCircle> 강사료 지급 문젠데 아무것도 제출한 자료가 없어서 전체메일로 송부 되었다능
<DarkCircle> grr / 쿼리참고
<imsu> razgon: 아니요 ㅋㅌㅋㅋ
<imsu> 재접; ㅎㅎ
<grr> 어.,. 그때 보냈어요
<grr> (..)
<grr> 보냈는데...(...)
<DarkCircle> 보통우편으로 보내셨나요?
<grr> email 이요 (...)
<DarkCircle> 분도님이 이멜 주소 모르신다고 그러더군요
<DarkCircle> grr이라고 말씀드리고 메일 보낸 날짜 시각 보내보세요. 그러면 바로 검색 가능하실듯
<grr> 다시보내야겠네유
<grr> 방금 또 다시 보냈어요
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 벨런스 테스트 환경 끝내주네요
<yemharc> "이샛퀴 개념없이 쎄네! ...근데 튕겼다"
<grr> yemharc: ㅇㅅㅇ?
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 인구수 3을 바쳐 소환수를 소환한다!! -> 취소! -> 인구수 6을 돌려받았다!
<yemharc> ( -까지 떨어집니다 이거.  -3/10)
<drake_kr> ...
<yemharc> 자동으로 피를 채워주는 수정탑 건설!
<yemharc> 시스템 : 건설중인 건물의 피가 빨리 찹니다 = 생산시간 단축
<yemharc> 뭥미
<yemharc> 중첩도 되서 수정탑 10개 모아놓고 옆에다 건물 지으면 배럭스가 2초만에 뿅
<yemharc> (......)
<yemharc> 그리고 적군도 채워줍니다 (.......) O T L
<yemharc> (여러분께서 듣고 계신 이 게임은 개발기간 1년 4개월 + 11월 3일 출시예정인 게임입니다.)
<yemharc> ((내년 아님))
<yemharc>  O T L
<drake_kr> grr: DarkCircle: 발표자료 http://data.drake.kr/board 여기에 pdf 형식으로 올려주시면 감사감사
<drake_kr> 제가 알아서 취합후 ubuntu.or.kr 공지에 덧글로 넣도록 하겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 부활노래 좋구만
<grr>  /
<grr> prezi가 pdf화가 되나요? ;
<drake_kr> 원본 어쨌어!
<grr> 아 되네요.. 이따가 밥묵구 올릴께요
<drake_kr> 가입은 안해두됨
<grr>  /.\..
<grr> 으으으으..
<grr> drake_kr: 벌써 키보드가 중간중간 쇳소리가 나요 (...)
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ?
<drake_kr> 청축이자나
<grr> 딸깍이 아니라
<grr> 철컹이 가끔씩 나요 - -
<drake_kr> 아웅
<drake_kr> 한컴은 이메일을 안 받는다네
<grr>  /
<grr>  /.\
<drake_kr> 개객기들
<grr> drake_kr: 햄 햄 헬로귀티는 몇kg짜린가요?
<drake_kr> 1.4
<drake_kr> 무거움
<grr> 아웅...
<drake_kr> grr
<drake_kr> vaio z138 ㄱㄱ
<grr> 전 헝그리해요\
<drake_kr> i7에 dvdrw도 달려있는 주제에 내꺼보다 가벼워..
<grr> 으.. 노트북 참.... 사면 쓸때 없고 없으면 필요하고 - -
<drake_kr> 20만원대 넷붘
<drake_kr> 중고면 10만원대도 가능할려나
<grr> 그런데 꼭 사려고 보면 눈만 높아지잖아요 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 귀티는 36만원 주고 샀지만..
<drake_kr> 지금은 20만원대
<drake_kr> 아 누가 술 사준다네 가야지 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 음... 그래서 데탑없이 놋북을 아예 좋은 걸로 사면 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<grr> Seony: (...)
<grr> 게임기를 휴대용으로 바꿀수가 없어요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 제가 맥북프로 사고나서 느낀 건데, 아이맥 있을 때는 그렇게 맥북이 갖고싶더니 맥북프로 사니까 한 방에 정리되더라구요.
<Seony> 아이맥은 와이프 쓰라고 줬습니다. ㅎㅎ
<grr> ;;;
<razgon> 혹시 우분투는 ARM지원 하나요?
<razgon> 아니면 우분투가 제대로 깔리는 윈도 타블렛이 있을까요?
<yemharc> 이번 버전부터 ARM지원합니다
<yemharc> 설치되는 타블렛은 잘 모르겠네요
<yemharc> 조만간 나오는 하이탭은 설치될겁니다
<razgon> 우분투 이번버전이라면 11.40?
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 함 안드로이드 깔려있는 패드에 설치해 볼까요?
<razgon> 솔직히 삼성의 슬레이트패드는 낭비라는 생각이.
<razgon> 타블렛버젼 정도면 우분투나 루분투 정도로 해결 될거라 생각되는데 말이죠. 단 한가지 걸리는게. 터치스크린에 대한 드라이버 설정.
<razgon> 에이서의 W500이나 A500을 개조하거나 하면 괜찮을 듯 싶은데요.
<razgon> ARM도 건드릴 수 있다는 건 패드류를 건드린다는 거군요...
<yemharc> 11.10이요
<yemharc> 그리고 이론적으로 프로세서만 지원된다면 모든 장비에 리눅스를 설치할 수 있습니다
<yemharc> 실제로 그렇고요
<yemharc> 다만.....형용 못 할 삽질이 기다립니다
<yemharc> 뭣보다 치명적인게
<yemharc> 우분투는 타블렛 등의 모바일 기기용 전원관리 모듈이 없어요
<razgon> 그게 문제죠...
<razgon> 안드로이드는 리눅스에서 온놈임에도 불구하고 말이죠.
<yemharc> 그야 개발한거죠
<yemharc> 근데 재미있는게
<yemharc> 이게 상당히 범용적인 관리툴이어서 각 핸드폰마다 배터리 소모시간등이 모두 다릅니다
<yemharc> 저사양 폰인데 더 빨리 다는 경우도 있죠
<razgon> 그렇군요.
<razgon> 결국은 각기 최적화에 맞는 드라이버 설정이 필요하다는 거군요.
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 근데 안만들어요
<yemharc> (못만드는걸지도요)
<razgon> 안만든다에 한표...
<yemharc> 전 못만든다에 한표입니다
<yemharc> 소프트웨어 기술력까지 갖춘 하드웨어 업체는 정말 거의 없어요
<razgon> 그것을 제대로 하려는게 구글의 hp인수한 이유가 아닐지 생각되요.
<yemharc> 모토로라겠죠?
<razgon> 아.!
<razgon> 왜 거기서 후렛팩이 나왔죠?ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> 모토쿼티 생각에?
<yemharc> 사실 모토로라 인수한건 기술력이라기보단 저작권 때문입니다
<razgon> 아.
<yemharc> 실제 모토로라 기술력 자체는 상당히 평가가 나빠요
<yemharc> 기술력 생산성 모두 최하위권에 가깝습니다
<razgon> 그렇긴 하죠. 하지만 하드웨어를 만들수 있죠.
<razgon> 솔직히 애플도 그리 기술력은 좋을 거 같지 않은데. 모델을 획일화 단순화 시켜서 성공한 케이스죠.
<yemharc> 근데 단순히 '하드웨어 생산'인 것과
<yemharc> '하드웨어 설계'인건 틀려요
<yemharc> 애플 경우, 현재 탑재하고 있는 A4, A5 프로세서는
<razgon> 삼성도 바다폰 이런거 만들지 말고 애플처럼 단일모듈화 하면 좋을텐데.
<yemharc> 모두 애플이 설계한겁니다 (코어 설계는 아닙니다만)
<razgon> 부품회사의 단점..
<razgon> 그렇군요.
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 이것도 잘 모르고 넘어가는 부분인데
<yemharc> 애플은 하드웨어/소프트웨어 모두 자체적으로 만듭니다. (생산과는 틀립니다)
<yemharc> 사실 이 만든다는 부분도 좀 어폐가 있습니다만
<razgon> 예 자체적으로 만들죠. 설계,
<razgon> 시제품을 만들어서 중국으로 보내면 클론 만드는 거. 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 설계도를 완성해서 공장에서 찍는거라 생각하시면 되요
<razgon> 예 아웃소싱.
<Seony> yemharc: 정확히 하자면 애플은 스스로 하드웨어 회사라고 합니다. ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 그게 유명한 팍스콘,ㅌ
<Seony> 다만 자기들이 만드는 하드웨어의 소프트웨어를 직접 개발한다느 점이죠..
<razgon> 드디어 등장하셨군요. 애플사 대변인.ㅋ
<yemharc> Seony: 그렇긴 하죠. 다만 코어까지 만들어 내는건 아니지만요
<Seony> 네
<yemharc> <-얼마 전 부대변인 등극했습니다
<razgon> 잡스는 예전 애플컴퓨터 만들때처럼 하는 거죠.
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 애플 컴퓨터는 애플 오퍼레이팅 시스템을 썼구요.
<razgon> 아이큐1000은 베이직.내장
<razgon> 그냥 기계에 최적화 시켜서 내놓았죠. 그러다가 하드웨어와 소프트웨어가 따로 노는 피씨시장이 나타 낫고
<razgon> 그냥 부품이 규격화와 표준화가 되서 피씨시장은 거의 이게 기본이 되었는데, 휴대기기는 각기 환경이 달라서 이것을 최적화 시켜서 생산해 낸게 아닌가 생각됩니다.
<yemharc> 모바일 기기는 좀 틀려요
<yemharc> 훨씬 더 나중이라면 모르겠습니다만
<yemharc> PC시장이 규격화 될 수 있었던 이유는 몇가지가 있어요
<yemharc> 1. 휴대용이 아니다 = 한번 설치하고 움직이지 않는다
<yemharc> 2. 부품 교체가 가능하다
<yemharc> 근데 모바일 기기는 저 두가지와 정면으로 대치되죠
<yemharc> 몇몇 '칩셋' 레벨에서는 표준화가 되겠지만
<yemharc> 그 이외의 부분에서는 시간이 흘러도 지금의 PC처럼 호환이 되지는 않을겁니다
<razgon> 아오.. 이번에 패드 괜찮은 가격에 건져서 리눅스 설치해서 움직이고 싶었는데.
<yemharc> 하이탭을 노리세요
<lexlove2> 도저히 대화에 낄 수가 없군요. ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 읭...
<grr> 으.. 무섭다...
<lexlove2> 먼저 들어갑니다.^^
<yemharc> 들어가세요
<grr> yemharc: 아 kill 말고 killall 이 있는거 오늘 처음 알았습니다 - -
<yemharc> 읭......
<yemharc> 설마 pkill도 모르고 있나요?
<grr> 흠칫
<grr> 그건 뭔가요 (...)
<grr> 니눅스를 몰라요 ㅜㅜ
<razgon> yemharc: 하이탭이 뭐죠?
<razgon> 하이탭 검색중.
<yemharc> razgon: http://goo.gl/Z0FV4
<Seony> 작년에 구입한 문명5를 맥앱스토어로 옮겼으면 좋겠는데... 안해주겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> zz
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 근데
<yemharc> 이제 정말 pc가 필요없네요.....
<Seony> 스팁잡스가 PC의 종말을 예견햇었죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 일단 아이튠즈 물릴 필요가 사라졌어요
<yemharc> Seony: 성과보고
<yemharc> 3일간의 뽐뿌질로 또 한명이 아이패드2를 구입합니다
<Seony> 오 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아니 애플 싫어하시는 분이 갑자기 애플을 좋아하시니 놀랍네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 맥북에어 쓰시면 더 좋아하시게 될 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony: 이게 써보니 틀려요 (....)
<yemharc> 독점은 독점이고 좋은건 좋은거고 (외면)
<razgon> 아.. 저는 저항군으로 버티는데. 마눌도 애플의 노예가 되었음.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사실 저보다 더 심한 중증 애플빠들은, 리눅스의 Free에 대해서도 "공짜면 다 좋은 건 아니다" 라고 우기죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 얼마나 포장을 잘하고 쓰기 좋게 만들었냐가 중요하다면서... ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 어제 마눌이 말하는데 스타벅스에 카라멜 마끼아또를 마시면서 아이패드로 잡지보다가 아이폰으로 전화받기 이런걸 꿈꾸더군요.
<razgon> 그건 안드로이드를 목표로 삼은 거 같군요.
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Seony: 저 말은 좀 핀트가 틀린걸로 알고 있어요
<yemharc> 아마 저 당시가 한창 아이튠즈 가격에 대해 시비 붙을때였는데
<yemharc> 그때 "공짜라고 무조건 좋은 것은 아니다. 당신들이 말하는 GPL은 저작권자의 권리를 얼마나 확실히 보장하는가"
<yemharc> 였죠
<Seony> yemharc: 아.. 그게 아니구요, 리눅스 진영에서 애플보고 GNU툴들 다 갖다쓰면서 그걸 예쁘게 포장해서 팔아먹는 행태를 얘기하는 거였는데 그걸 유저가 반박한거죠...
<Seony> 공짜라고 다 공짜가 아니라는둥, 공짜면 다냐는 둥 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음......
<yemharc> 근데 GPL대로라면 잘못한거 없지 않아요?
<Seony> 뭐 사실 틀린 말은 아니긴 , 그렇다고 그걸 리눅스 진영에다 할 말은 아니라고 보죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 분명한 건 오픈소스 진영에서 만들어낸 결과물이니깐요...
<yemharc> 거야 뭐.....뀐 x가 성내는겁니다만
<Seony> 다만 중증애플빠들이 주장하는 건, 공짜라고 내놓으면 뭐하냐는거죠. 불편하고 어려워서 쓸 수가 없다면서...
<Seony> 돈 주고서라도 애플처럼 예쁘장하고 쓰기좋게 만드는 게 더 낫다는 얘기였어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그건 저조차도 좀 동감하는 부분입니다;;
<Seony> 네. 맥을 쓰고난뒤 저도 그렇게 생각하게 됐어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 솔직히 제가 맥을 처음 쓸 때 당시 느낀 게, "그동안 리눅스에서 원해왔던 모든 것이 들어있다"라고 외쳤거든요
<yemharc> 초기 리눅스는 진짜.....공부하면서도 입에서 욕이 떠나질 않았어요.....
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 진짜 아무것도 없는 바탕화면에 X자 마우스 커서 하나 보려고 2주일을 삽질했는데........
<yemharc> 어우.........
<razgon> 그게 리눅스를 이끈 정신이죠. STAY FOOLISH, STAY HUNGRY
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 부잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 리눅스 정신은 Just for FUN 입니닷!
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그나마 애플이 다행스러운 건, GNU 툴들을 예쁘게 잘 포장하고 또 오픈소스에 대한 지원도 하고있다는 점이거든요...
<razgon> 삽질과 돈없음.ㅋ
<yemharc> 삽질해도 원망말라 (재밌어서 한거잖)
<Seony> 뭐 맥포트에 대한 지원도 그렇고...
<yemharc> 근데 오픈소스 진영은 애플이 폐쇄적이라고 좀 너무 적대시하는게 있어요
<razgon> 하이탭은 안드로이드 전용기기군요.
<yemharc> 윈도도 마찬가지입니다만
<Seony> 분명한 건 CUPS만큼은 애플이 많이 주도했고....
<razgon> 사양은 좀 낮네요.
<yemharc> (근데 윈도는 좀 구리구리 하죠)
<Seony> 이번에 나올 윈도우8에 대한 얘기 들어보셨어요?
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> UEFI?
<Seony> 윈도우폰이랑 컨셉 맞춘다고 맞춘 게, 자세히 들여다보면 윈도우95로 다시 돌아가는 듯한 모양새던데요
<yemharc> 아아.....
<razgon> 윈도우는 업무적인것과 게임 이외는 쓰기가 점점 싫어집니다.
<yemharc> 윈도는 게임서밖에 안 씁니다 (...)
<razgon> 윈도우는 거기로 회기 해야 될거에요.
<yemharc> 아, 인터넷 뱅킹도요
<Seony> 세련됐다고 하던데, 어떤 유저가 분석하길 잘보면 윈도우95 색감을 그대로 썼다고... ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 진료 보는 프로그램이 윈도우용밖에 없어서요.
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 매트로UI는 x덩어리에요
<yemharc> 아 좀 마소 니들도 탭카운트좀 하라곸ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 딱 이느낌
<razgon> 하이탭 저정도 사양이면 좀 좋은데요.
<yemharc> razgon: 아뇨 딱히 좋은건 아니에요
<yemharc> 폰으로 치면 넥서스S랑 동급입니다
<razgon> 그렇긴 한데요. 안드로이드를 써야 한다는게...ㅠㅠ
<razgon> 리눅스 넣기는 좀그렇죠?
<yemharc> 말씀드렸다시피
<yemharc> 우분투가 깔립니다
<razgon> 전에 제가 설치한다는 노트북이 733MHZ에 256MB 인데.
<razgon> 헉..1!
<yemharc> 라는 말은 당연히 리눅스가 깔립니다
<razgon> 진짜~!(올레 버젼)
<yemharc> 하지만 삽질이 동반됩니다
<yemharc> 일단 크로스컴파일부터.........
<razgon> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razgon> 헉.. 모르는 단어..
<razgon> 혹시 젠투와 같은 그런거?
<yemharc> 그보다는.........
<yemharc> LFS와 같죠
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/RcCXq
<yemharc> 이런겁니다
<yemharc> (사실 base 시스템만 설치하면 이정도는 아닙니다만)
<Seony> 사실상 LFS는 배포판이라고 할 수 없잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<razgon> 허걱...
<razgon> 이건 뭐...
<yemharc> 삽질의 삽질에 의한 삽질을 위한 "설명서"죠
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> 이건 뭐 리눅스 만들기 DIY군요!
<yemharc> 그렇습니다
<razgon> 스스로 만들어 보세요?!
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 제가 저 짓을 딱 2번 해봤습니다
<yemharc> 한달 걸립니다
<yemharc> 잘 진행되서 한달.....
<razgon> ㅎㄸㄷ
<yemharc> 뭐 지금은 컴파일 시간이 많이 짧아졌으니 그정도는 아니겠습니다만
<razgon> 젠투도 아니고...ㅠㅠ
<razgon> 젠투는 2일걸린다고 들었습니다만.
<razgon> 이건 뭐 금기된 마법을 꺼내는 것도 아니고.ㅋ
<Seony> 젠투 베이스는 몇 시간 안걸려요
<Seony> 그놈의 X부터가 시간 잡아먹어서 그렇죠..
<razgon> ㅎㄸㄷ
<Seony> 어차피 시작방법부터가 정해져있어서 그대로 따르기만 하면 되고...
<Seony> 명령어를 타이핑하면서 이 명령어를 왜 쳐야하는지에 대한 이해만 있으면 쉽습니다...
<yemharc> 아 젠투 하니 생각나는데
<yemharc> 젠투 초기에 사람들이 일일이 구축하기 하도 짜증나니까
<yemharc> emergy universe 만들자고 우스개 소리를 했었죠
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 일리있는 얘기네요.
<yemharc> emergy world가 현재 상태(세계) 재구축(업데이트)이니까
<Seony> 패키지들을 일일히 emerge할거면 차라리 통합형 메타패키지를 제공하는 게 낫긴 한데...
<yemharc> emergy universe는 싹 다 깔기로 하자고요 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon> 삽질의 통합화.ㅋ
<Seony> 근데 사실 젠투가 재밌긴 해요
<yemharc> 삽질이 포크레인질 되봐야 땅파는건 매한가지죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 베이스 빌드하고나서 부팅해서 free 명령어 치면 딱 30메가만 차지하는 그 쌍쾌함...
<Seony> X 빌드하고나서 그놈 터미널에서 free 치니까 500메가도 안나오는 그 쌍쾌함 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 베이스만 하고서 30이요?
<Seony> 네. 옛날이지만...
<Seony> 한 3년 전에 했었을 때 30메가 나왔었어요
<yemharc> 젠투가 못만든건가 넷bsd가 진성 변태인건가.....
<yemharc> 넷bsd X 올리고서 36메가더군요......
<Seony> 넷bsd는 가볍기로 유명하잖아요. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> (최신판 64빗)
<Seony> 그건 원래 변태에요 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 리눅스가 철저히 타블렛에서 외면 받고 있는데요. 조명 받을거 같은데 말이죠.
<razgon> 그냥 단말기에 우분투나 루분투 같은 거 설치해서 나오면 괜찮을 거 같은데 말이죠.
<razgon> 단, 은행이 안되고,
<razgon> 게임도 안되고..
<razgon> 쩝...
<razgon> 안되겠구나..
<Seony> 한국 컴퓨터 환경이 워낙 폐쇄적인지라...
<yemharc> 그게 그럴거 같은데 또 전혀 안그래요......
<yemharc> (리눅 베이스가 괜찮을거 같다는 이야기)
<razgon> ㅇㅇ
<razgon> 맞아요. 저도 괜찮다고 생각되거든요.
<yemharc> 아.... 이리 말하니 이상한가
<yemharc> 반대요 반대
<yemharc> 기본으로 설치해서 나오는거 전혀 괜찮지 않아요
<yemharc> 안팔리는건 둘째치고
<yemharc> 소위 '일반인'이 사가면 100% 윈도우로 밀어버립니다
<razgon> ㅇㅇ 그걸 말하는 거죠.
<razgon> 니네들 원하는데로 설치해라. 단, 나는 돈내고 OS설치하기 싫다.
<razgon> 이거죠.
<Seony> 그건 쓸만한 어플리케이션이 없어서 그런건데, 우분투로 잘 포장해서 우분투 소프트웨어 센터 쪽으로 잘 밀고나가면 괜찮을 듯 싶은데요
<razgon> 저도 동감입니다.
<razgon> 우분투만의 에코시스템을 만들면 될거 같은데요.
<Seony> 다만 우분투 소프트웨어의 단점이, 스크린샷 없는 패키지가 많더라구요
<razgon> 우분투를 보면서 느끼는게 이름만 알면 설치하기 쉽다. 어디서 뭐 받고 . 토렌토 솰라솰라 없다. 라는 거죠.
<razgon> 그냥 시넵틱 패키지에서 업데이트 체크하고 적용 누르면 알아서 받아서 설치.ㅋ
<yemharc> 소프트웨어 센터는 규모가 커지려면 무의식중에 GPL붙이는 인식부터 뜯어고쳐야 합니다.
<yemharc> .....이리 말하니 반FOSS파 같네
<razgon> 리브레 오피스 설치하면서 느끼는 건데 오피스를 받기 위해서 어둠의 경로를 헤메는 것보다 좋더군요.
<razgon> GPL?
<razgon> 제너럴 퍼블릭 라이센스.
<razgon> 물론. 시넵틱에 연결되서 구매하시겠습니까? 라는 마켓팅 연결 되있으면 되죠.
<razgon> 그러면서 대치패키지를 바로 연결하게 해서 설치하게 만들어주는 이런방법요.
<razgon> 힘의 집중을 위해서는 저작권도 어느정도 필요하다는 말씀이시군요.
<yemharc> 정확히는
<yemharc> '돈 받고 팔 줄 알아야 한다'죠
<yemharc> 국내와는 정 반대로
<yemharc> 해외 오픈소스쪽 사람들은 생각없이 GPL붙이고 공개해요
<yemharc> 이거 말 그대로 [돈 받고 팔줄도 알아야 한다]가 필요해요
<yemharc> 이쪽 사람들이 착각하는것 중에서 가장 큰게
<yemharc> "우린 전세계 수천만 개발자를 가지고 있다"
<yemharc> 개발자를 수천만 가지고 있으면 뭐합니까
<yemharc> 개발자가 그대로 소비자가 되는 자체완성형인걸
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그로고보니 그렇네요
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎ 정답
<yemharc> 그리고 더 문제는
<yemharc> "우리가 더 좋게 만들면 사람들이 알아주고 많이 쓰면서 늘어날거야"
<yemharc> 틀려요
<yemharc> 일단 "돈"이 되야 기업이 모이고
<yemharc> 기업이 모여야 소비자가 모이는거죠
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 여튼 잠시 로그아웃요
<razgon> 애석하지만 맞는 말이군요. 우리나라에는 말이죠.
<razgon> 삼성과 같이.
<razgon> 헉.ㅋ
<razgon> 테그라 칩은 ARM인가요?
<razgon> 리하이요.
<yemharc> 음
<razgon> 저는 이만 퇴근하겠습니다. 월말이라서 마감하느라고 ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 헉...
<razgon> 이건~!!!~
<yemharc_> ?
<razgon|> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc_> 읭 어라
<yemharc_> 와이파이 회선 바꿨을 뿐인데...
<razgon|> 햔폰 라즈굴 입장!
<razgon|> 핸폰
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 어쨌든 그래서 돈 받고 팔 줄 알아야해요
<razgon-> 3G 라즈굴 재접속!
<razgon|> 조용0 야근이군이요
<razgon|> 나는꼼수다 들으면서 핸폰챗
<grr>  /...
<grr> 좋은 야근입니다
<razgon|> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 나쁜 철야에요 -_-...
<razgon|> 아.! 저는 퇴근중입니다.지하철기다리는중ㅋㅋ
<grr> ...
<grr> 부럽네요..
<razgon|> 설마...ㅎ
<razgon|> 윈도우패드 좋은 거 있을까요?
<yemharc> 없습니다
<razgon|> 솔직히 리눅스 아니면 윈도우가 좋은ㄷ
<yemharc> 안드로이드도 리눅스에요
<razgon|> 애플은 좀 다 사야해서리..ㅠㅠ
<razgon|> 그러긴하죠.
<yemharc> 저도 그 소리 했었는데 애플 유저가 말합니다 "니들은 그럴 돈도 없냐"
<razgon|> 저 가난해요..ㅠ.ㅠ 한달에 30ㅠ.ㅠ
<yemharc> 용돈의 비애...
<razgon|> 그것마져도 수탈당하는.ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 전 아직 60% 더 지를 수 있는 솔로 ...... 어흑
<razgon|> 마눌과 애들에게..ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 아들 딸 마누라는 iPod iPhone iPad
<yemharc> 그리고 아빠는 iPaid
<razgon|> 허거거거거
<razgon|> 그런 불상사는 안됩니다
<razgon|> 잡스의 노예
<razgon|> 그는 존경스럽지만. 그를 따르고 싶지 않습니다.
<yemharc> "ㅐ플에게 1달러도 주지 않고 아이폰을 쓸 수 있다면 악마에게 영혼이라도 팔겠어" by Simson
<razgon|> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<razgon|> 아이폰만? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon|> 다음 대통령은 누가될까요?
<razgon|> 일번 박그네 이번 문제아 삼번 안철순 사번 이회칭
<razgon|> 오번 정봉주
<yemharc> 박근혜 대"패"론
<razgon|> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon|> 근혜아닙니다. 그네입니다
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<grr> 퇴근해야지..
<grr> ㅌㅌ
<razgon> 후..밥먹고 왔습니다.
<razgon> 오늘은 홍합탕에.ㅋ
<razgon> 나중에 홍합국물을 베이스로 파스타 만들어야 겠네요.ㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 떱!
<Ponics_Beginner> 훔냐..
<dkekjeud> hi
<dkekjeud> 문제가 생겼는데요
<dkekjeud> 안녕하세요
<dkekjeud> 도움줄 분 안계신가요
<kolay> 가셨네요.
#ubuntu-ko 2011-11-01
<grr> hi
<grr> drake_kr: 어제 말한 게시판에 올려놨습니다
<grr> drake_kr: pdf 가 아니라 플래쉬로 나오더군요 (...)
<razgon> 안녕하세요?
<Ben5_Hadoop> 안녕하세요~
<razgon> 후.. 한가로운 오전입니다.
<razgon> 벌써 점심시간이 다가오고 있다니....
<Ben5_Hadoop> ㅎㅎ
<Ben5_Hadoop> 눈이 감기는 시간
<Ben5_Hadoop> 내일 Xen Summit 가시는분 있나요?
<Ben5_Hadoop> 학생들은 공짜인거 같던데....
<razgon> 젠이라고 하면 클라우드 컴퓨팅?
<razgon> 역시
<razgon> 완전 한가...ㅠㅠ
<Ben5_Hadoop> razgon 님은 직장인이세요?
<razgon> 아니요.
<razgon> 자영업자입니다..ㅠㅠ
<razgon> Ben5_Hadoop: 저 질문있는데요. XEN이 VM WARE나 V.BOX와 비슷한 거죠? 근데 왜 젠을 많이 언급할까요? 오픈소스라서 그럴까요? 제가 완전히 초보라서요. ^^;
<razgon> 안녕하세요?
<yongwoogoon> 안녕하세요
<Ben5_Hadoop> razgon VMWare 나 Vbox 는 통합적인 가상화 솔루션을 제공해주고요
<Ben5_Hadoop> xen 은 kvm 과 같이 물리적인 자원을 가상화 시켜주는 일꾼이에요
<Ben5_Hadoop> ㅎㅎ
<Ben5_Hadoop> 전 점심시간이라 이만..
<razgon> 옙
<razgon> 나중에 질문 또드릴께요.ㅋ
<razgon> 일단 검색해서 예습좀 하고.ㅋ
<drake_kr> http://imaso.co.kr/data/tempfile/tera-2_01.jpg
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: ping!
<razgon> drake_kr: 질문 있는데요. 모바일에서 홈피접속해서 재생하려는데, JW PLAYER가 원래 작동하지 않나요?
<drake_kr> jwplayer는 후레쉬자나요
<DarkCircle> drake_kr 뷁.
<DarkCircle> 지금 일어났다능 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 발표자료 http://data.drake.kr/board 에 첨부 바랍니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> drake_kr 보내드렸습니다 -0 -
<razgon> 식사 다들 잘드시고 계십니까?
<yongwoogoon> 네 이미 먹었습니다 :) 감사합니다.
<razgon> 다들 가시고..
<razgon> 흠...
<razgon> 안드로이드는 리눅스 종류인데. 리눅스의 DEB이나 RPM 패키지를 컴파일링 할 수 있나요?
<grr> Hi
<bluedusk> 오
<bluedusk> 그렇군요
<bluedusk> 안드로이드에서도 패키징이 되다니
<bluedusk> grr, hiho
<grr> hiho
<drake_kr> 11월은 17일 오픈소스포럼 25일 DevOn 27일 우분투정기모임
<jincreator> cd ..
<jincreator> (...)
<nexusz99> 헐
<nexusz99>  ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> ^^;
<nexusz99> 아참 링크드리스트를 이용해서 이진트리 만드는 방법에 대해 아시나요?
<nexusz99> 아무리 검색해도 소스가 나오지 원리나 이론이 나오지 않네요.
<jincreator> 음...전 해본적이 없어서...
<Seony> 아... 링크드 리스트...
<Seony> 지겹게 들어왔던 그 단어 ㅎㅎ
<nexusz99> ㅠㅠ 혹시 아시나요? 제가 생각하는 방법이 맞는지 몰라서
<Seony> 구글링하면 쉽게 나오잖아요
<drake_kr> http://www.codeproject.com/KB/architecture/Lists_and_Trees.aspx
<Seony> 저는 자바로 하니까 별로 안나오지만, 구글링하면 금방 나와요...
<Seony> 헛... 제가 드릴려던 링크를 먼저.. ㅎㅎ
<nexusz99> 근데 링크드리스트로 트리 구현하면 부모를 못찾아 가는게 맞는건가요?
<Seony> 그걸 역순으로도 구현을 하는걸로 봐서는 찾아갈 수 있게도 해야하지 않나요?
<drake_kr> 당연히 되어야 되는건데..
<nexusz99> 트리로 만들어졌다는게 이미 정렬이 되어있다는 가정하에 들어가는거죠?
<drake_kr> 아뇨
<drake_kr> nexusz99: http://www.moyiza.com/bbs/view.php?bbid=study_com_tip&no=1152
<nexusz99> drake_kr: 감사합니다.
<jincreator> 아으, DNS 서버 정말 어렵군요!
<drake_kr> 네트웍의 기초인데 뭐가 어려움
<jincreator> 오늘 하루종일 해도 응답이 오지를 않네요.
<Seony> 그 정도면 뭔가 잘못된 거에요.
<jincreator> 게다가 slave이다 보니 자료도 적은 편이고요.
<Seony> 루트서버까지 올라가는데 시간이 좀 걸리긴 해도 그 정도는 아니거든요.
<jincreator> Seony: 네, 잘못된 건 맞는데...어디가 잘못되었는지를 모르겠네요. T.T
<drake_kr> 요즘은 머 웬만하믄 한시간 이내로 되던데..
<jincreator> drake_kr: 멀리 갈 것도 없이 master 서버인 학교 전산처에서 바로 시험해줬습니다만...T.T
<bluedusk> dns도 캐쉬 flush 해서 새로 받으면 바로바로 테스트 가능할껀디요..
<drake_kr> bind8? 9?
<bluedusk> 아 6시 넘었네 퇴근해야지
<jincreator> 9이요.
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 즐퇴근하세요 (__)
<drake_kr> 아니면 윈도우?
<drake_kr> bluedusk: 저 집인디유
<jincreator> 당연히 리눅스지요.
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 전 그래도 굴하지 않고 퇴근할래유
<drake_kr> 뭘 굴해요
<drake_kr> 집에 갈때 굴이나 좀 사가세요
<drake_kr> 흠..
<drake_kr> master에서 slave 정의가 확실하지 않으면 동작 안 할텐디
<jincreator> 아, 그건 아닐 거에요.
<jincreator> 다른 교내 slave DNS 서버들에도 똑같이 적용되는 걸 넣었다고 하네요.
<jincreator> 즉...제 잘못이죠. T.T
<DarkCircle> 링크드 리스트로 이진트리라 ...
<DarkCircle> double-linked list나 이진트리나 코드상 모델은 똑같죠.
<DarkCircle> linear하게 연결하느냐 recursive하게 연결하느냐의 차이일뿐.
<DarkCircle> 왼쪽트리는 왼쪽 자식노드만이 존재하고 오른쪽 트리는 오른쪽 자식노드만이 존재하면 그게 연결리스트죠
<razgon> 질문있는데요. 안드로이드 패키지 컴파일링가능한가요?
<lyuso> compile, decompile, recompile 전부 SDK와 이클립스를 써서 가능합니다.
<razgon> 오..
<lyuso> ROM 이나 firmware 말고 apk 말씀하시는 거 맞으실꺼라 생각합니다.
<razgon> 잘못질문했는데요.
<lyuso> 네....
<razgon> 안드로이드에 리눅스 컴파일링이 가능한가 해서요
<lyuso> 아아....
<lyuso> gcc 안깔려있어서 안돌아가요.
<lyuso> .......
<razgon> GCC?
<lyuso> 네. 컴파일러입니다.
<razgon> 검색중....
<razgon> 아.
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> 안드로이드 플랫폼 윗단은 자바 기반이고, 밑단은 리눅스 기반이긴 한데..
<lyuso> 네.... 밑단 리눅스에 arm 용 gcc 들어간단 말은 못들었어요.
<drake_kr> 밑단쪽은 일반적인 사용자가 신경쓰지 않아도 됩니다..
<drake_kr> 아니 신경쓰지 않도록 만들어져 있다고 해야 되려나요
<razgon> 결국은 혼혈아군요.
<lyuso> 네.....
<lyuso> 그렇죠.
<razgon> 자바와 리눅스가 섞인.
<drake_kr> 혼혈이라고 하기엔 조금..
<drake_kr> 물과 기름같은 식인데요 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 사용자는 자바만 알면 됩니다.
<lyuso> 그렇죠
<lyuso> 유저는 자바만 알면
<drake_kr> 드라이버 개발자는 c쪽으로 해야 하구요
<lyuso> .....
<lyuso> 넵
<lyuso> NDK를 통해서 직접 제어 프로그램을 짭니다.
<razgon> 요즘 중고 넷북 얼마에 팔리나요?
<lyuso> 중고면 20만원으로도 삽니다.
<lyuso> junggolove.co.kr 같은데서 보면 온라인으로 처리하고 있어요.
<razgon> 아... 하나 사줘야 겠다.ㅋ
<lyuso> 동생분 계시나봐요. =)
<razgon> 아니요.
<lyuso> 네.....
<razgon> 근데 교육용자료가 많이 있나요? 리눅스에는? 울나라는 교육용자료에는 액티브 액스가 있어여 하나요?
<lyuso> ㄴ실수.
<lyuso> http://www.junggolove.com/
<lyuso> .com 이었네요
<razgon> 감사합니다.^^
<lyuso> 교육용 환경에서라면
<lyuso> tuxlive 라고해서 학습 소프트웨어가 있습니다.
<lyuso> 그런데..... 사용 대상이 문제죠.
<razgon> 아..
<razgon> 대상이 어찌되는 지요?
<lyuso> 흔이 대부분 어린애들이라면 주니어네이버에서 플레시컨텐츠를 이용하는 경우가 많습니다.
<lyuso> 네.
<lyuso> 고등 교육 환경인지
<lyuso> 아니면pre-school 의 어린이인지
<lyuso> 에 따라 쓰이는 어플리케이션이 달라지더라구요.
<razgon> 학동전기 아이입니다.
<razgon> 울마눌이 아주 말도 안되는 충동구매를 해서요.
<razgon> 제가 본보기를 보여 주려구요.
<lyuso> 네......
<lyuso> 학동 전기면 3~5세죠?
<razgon> 예
<lyuso> 소아폐기능 관련 책 찾으면 저 단어가 엄청 나온느데
<razgon> 3살되는 제딸에게 해주려구요.
<lyuso> 네.....
<razgon> 울마눌이 영실업에서 판매하는 애들용 장난감용 노트북을 샀어요
<razgon> 거의 10만원에.
<lyuso> 그러셨구나.... =_=;;;
<razgon> 근데 화면이 닌텐도 DS크기...
<lyuso> 네. 아마 그럴꺼에요
<razgon> 외형은 넷북인데요.
<lyuso> 안에 흑백액정 있고
<lyuso> 스티커 붙어있고
<razgon> 진짜 말도 없이 사서 맘속으로 엄청 화냈어요
<razgon> 컬러긴 한데요. TFT도 아닌듯.
<razgon> 차라리 제가 모디아 있는데. 그거 가지고 놀라고 하는게 나은데 말이죠.
<lyuso> 그런데...... 실제로 중고 넷북을 사면 오래 가느냐가 문제일 것 같아요.
<lyuso> 네......;;;
<razgon> 차라리 그럴바에는 넷북 중고로 사면 한 2-3년은 갈거 같아서요.
<lyuso> 소아성장단계에서.....
<razgon> 그때쯤되면 테블렛이 일반화 될거같습니다만.
<lyuso> 지금 벌써 넷북은 저는 영 권장하고 싶지 않네요.....
<razgon> 그러기에는 테블렛이 비싸서요.
<razgon> 넷북에 리눅스 가벼운 버전으로 깔고. 교육용으로 구동하면 괜찮을듯 합니다만.
<lyuso> 하기야..... 원목 나무로 된 아동용 완구도 가격이 엄청나니......
<yemharc> 애플케어 걸고 아이패드를 쥐어주세요 (불쑥)
<lyuso> 네.....
<razgon> 아이패드는 다음단계입니다.
<yemharc> 익숙해지면 잡지를 '망가진 패드'로 인식합니다
<yemharc> (....)
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> ........
<lyuso> 음......
<yemharc> 근데 이게 농담이 아니에요
<lyuso> 그럴꺼에요
<lyuso> 비슷하게 생겼으니
<razgon> 제가 느끼는 건데 한 오년지나면 테블렛이 일반화 될거 같아요
<lyuso> 리눅스 교육용 컨텐츠가 그렇게 많았나.....
<yemharc> 아마 지금 20대 죽기 전에 종이책은 양장본 정도가 남지 않을까 싶네요
<lyuso> 네.....
<razgon> 종이책은 골동품이 될듯요. 클래식한 풍미를 보일듯.ㅋ
<lyuso> http://tux4kids.alioth.debian.org/
<yemharc> 그렇다기보단 [소장용 고급품]정도가 되겠죠
<yemharc> 책 장인 나오겠네.....
<lyuso> 음......저는 그래도 책만큼
<lyuso> 무동력으로 언제든지 읽을 수 있고 보관에 용이한 기록매체가 또 없다고 봐요.
<yemharc> 문제는 인류 시스템 자체가 붕괴하는 대사건이 일어나지 않는 한은 그럴 일이 없다는거죠
<lyuso> 흐음......
<razgon> 점점 전자책으로 가리라 생각됩니다.
<lyuso> 네....... 오래 버티는 전자책. 킨들처럼요.
<razgon> 예
<razgon> 호핀처럼 보는단말기에 상관없이 로그인되면 보이게 될거에요.
<lyuso> 네......
<lyuso> 우리나라는 네트워크가 이래서 조금 무리일 지 모르겠지만.....
<lyuso> 아차. 저 이제 13일 남은거 아십니까?
<razgon> ?
<lyuso> 11월 15일 없어져요,
<razgon> 혹시 해외 망명?
<lyuso> 군입대라고......
<razgon> ㅎㄸㄷ
<razgon> 이건 부루마블 무인도!
<razgon> LYUSO님 군필자인줄 알았다는..
<lyuso> 저 92년생이에요......=)
<razgon> 근데 피할수 있지 않아요?
<lyuso> 전부 다 안되었어요.
<razgon> 아....ㅠㅠ
<lyuso> 제가 무릎 관절이 마모되어서 걸을때마다 꾀나 아픈데 기각되었고
<yemharc> 어우.........
<lyuso> 가정형편이 어렵지만, 요 근래에 규정이 더 빡빡해져서 기각되었고
<yemharc> 또 일하러 갑니다 ㅠㅠ
<razgon> 허걱.
<lyuso> 마지막으로, ASPD 진단서류도 기각.
<lyuso> 무릎 저거도 진단된 것이에요.
<razgon> XR였나요?
<razgon> 그건 엠알아이나 초음파로 진단되는게 엑스레이는 안되요.
<lyuso> XR 인지는 모르겠어요.
<lyuso> 제가 아무리 개인치료목적으로 의학공부를 해도, 전문분야는 X_X
<razgon> XR=X-RAY
<lyuso> 요즘에는 약자 잘 안쓰던 것 같던데
<lyuso> 초음파 진단 받았어요.
<lyuso> 음...... 잘 다녀갈 지는 모르겠네요. =)
<yemharc> .....어으
<razgon> 다녀오셨는지요?
<razgon> 헉..
<razgon> lyuso: 군에 가서는 조직에 묻혀있으심이.
<lyuso> 가서 과연 잘 할수 있을까 문제.
<razgon> 잘하려고 하시지 말고.
<lyuso> 알고있어요.......
<razgon> 무난히 지나가실 것을 고려
<razgon> 군생활은 운전과 비슷하다고 생각합니다.
<lyuso> 과연 제 처리능력으로 무난하게가 가능한가가 포인트.
<razgon> 가능할 겁니다.
<razgon> 그리고 군대내에서는 민간보다 못하지만, 다 제공해줍니다.
<razgon> 의식주. 의료지원까지.
<razgon> 단, 인터넷은 안된다는!!1
<razgon> 저는 이것땜시 군대 안가게 해달라고 기도 했죠.
<razgon> 덕분에 4주훈련뒤 공중보건의로..
<lyuso> 네.......
<lyuso> 으음......
<lyuso> 어떻게 될려나 싶네요
<razgon> 중고컴퓨터 보니 가격이 아주 싸네요.
<lyuso> 네.......
<razgon> 얼마나 갈지 모르겠지만 얼마 안쓸거면 이거 구입하는게 낫겠어요
<lyuso> 그러시는 게 좋으실 것 같아요. =)
<lyuso> 그런데 라즈곤님.....
<lyuso> 아 아니다.
<razgon> 아.
<razgon> 말씀하세요
<lyuso> 아니에요. =) 그냥 고민이니까....
<razgon> 말씀해보세요.
<lyuso> 음......
<lyuso> 사람의 자아라는게 모방을 통해서 구성되다가 어느순간 스스로 조건을 판별하고, 거기에 맞는 반응을 이끌어 낼 수 있다고 생각해요.
<razgon> 그렇다고 봅니다.
<lyuso> 단순이 특정 상황에 발생한 일들이나 이야기를 중합해서 경우를 분석하고, 다음번에 비슷한 경우일 때 저장해둔이야기를 다시 재생하는 그런 게 아니라.
<lyuso> 그런데 말이죠. 제가 판정하기에는 제 생각의 방식이 단순히 꾀꼬리 같다는 생각이 많이듭니다.
<razgon> ? 녹음기/
<razgon> ?
<lyuso> 녹음기 라기 보단 "이 상황에선 전에 비슷한 상황에서 얻은 이 문장을 이야기 해야겠다."
<lyuso> 이런 느낌이에요.
<lyuso> 음.......
<lyuso> 생각 자체가 이러는건지...... 아니면 뭔가 부족한건지.......
<razgon> 부적절하다면 말씀안하시면 됩니다.ㅎ
<lyuso> ...... 부적절이라......
<lyuso> 지금의 부적절은 어떤 걸 의미하는걸까요.
<lyuso> 사실 이렇게 거의 처리를 못합니다.
<razgon> 흠.
<razgon> 정확한 예를 들면 뭐가 있을까요?
<lyuso> 문맥분석에서도 뒤떨어지지만,
<lyuso> 대인관계를 이어갈 때, 특히 1대다 상태에서는 병목현상이 발생하거나 이전 데이터가 사라집니다.
<lyuso> 혹은, 예측한 대답이나 상황이 지금의 상황과 일치하지 않아 정상적인 답변을 못한다던지.
<lyuso> 이 외에도 문제는 많죠.
<razgon> 너무 자신을 기계처럼 딱딱 맞추려는 건 아닌지여?
<lyuso> 어릴 때에는 완전히 자폐였으니까.
<lyuso> 아마 그래서, 저렇게 따라하기 식으로 하다보니 일단은 이정도로까지 가능하긴 한데,
<razgon> 맥미니가 15만9천원!
<lyuso> 맥미니.......ㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 문제는 OS 별도구매란거겠죠
<lyuso> 그런데 제가 지름신을 안겨드리진 않았나 모르겠습니다.
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋ 절대요.
<lyuso> 자제가 잘 되시는군요.......=)
<Seony> 맥미니가 OS 별도구매가 어딨어요 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> Seony, 아까 링크에 맥이 OS 가 안들어있어요.
<razgon> 걸려들었군요..ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 아마 어떻게 어떻게 PROFIT!! 해야겠죠.
<Seony> 안들어있어도, 원래 맥은 라이센스가 기계당 OS하나씩이라서 OS 구해다 깔아도 불법이 아니에요
<lyuso> 아하......'ㅅ' 그렇군요.
<Seony> 아... 나도 내 맥미니 팔아야되는데 연락이 안오네..
<lyuso> ........
<razgon> 맥미니 싸게 파시죠!
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 리눅스를 깔아버릴테다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 왜 깔아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 왜 깔아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 저 군대다녀오면 어떤 하드웨어가 나올 지
<lyuso> =_=
<Seony> razgon: 맥 사서 리눅스 깔아 쓰시는 분 거의 못봤스니다. ㅋㅋ
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> 그래서 더더욱이!
<Seony> 그 아름다운 OS를 놔두고 굳이 리눅스를 ㅋ
<lyuso> ......
<drake_kr> 아니 뭐 그런것보다..
<lyuso> 솔라리스 올려보세요
<Seony> lyuso: 가능합니다. ㅋ
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> GNOME 이나 KDE Plasma 올리면 그냥 데탑모드.
<lyuso> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> 아름답지만 저는 미개하므로.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 귀찮게 뭘 올려요 -.-
<lyuso> 그냥 맥 쓰면 편해요
<lyuso> 맥이니까
<Seony> 맥 터미널 폰트가 참 마음에 드는데, 이걸 리눅스로 가져가면 좀 이상하게 나와서 안타깝더라구요...
<Seony> [스크린샷 by Seony]: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/TueNov12011024214.jpg
<Seony> 저게... Monaco라는 폰트인데 사이즈도 작으면서 가독성이 좋거든요.
<lyuso> 저는 뿅- 하겠습니다.
<lyuso> 저 폰트 예쁘죠.
<razgon> 오. 글씨 이쁘군요.
<Seony> 네. 더 작게해도 잘 보여요.
<drake_kr> 커피나 타와야지
<razgon> 아이교육용으로 중고넷북에 리눅스 설치해서 작동시키는 건 어떤지요?
<Seony> 아이교육용이라면 어떤 쪽으로 쓰실 건데요?
<razgon> 아이패드 쓰기에는 아이가 너무 어려서 부셔버리면 아까울거같아서요.
<razgon> 3살입니다.
<razgon> 위에서 LYUSO님이 보여준 교육용 패키지가 있던데요.
<Seony> 그러니까, 플래시 쪽으로 쓰실 예정인가요?
<Seony> 아... 우분투에서 나오는 교육용 패키지를 말씀하시는 거군요...
<razgon> http://tux4kids.alioth.debian.org/
<razgon> 옙
<razgon> 에듀분투도 생각합니다만 넷북사양에는 좀 부족할거 같구요.
<Seony> 괜찮을 듯 싶은데요...
<razgon> 루분투 같은 거에 달아서 작동시키면 괜찮을거같아서요.
<Seony> 오... 맥용도 있네
<razgon> 옙
<Seony> 아이들용이라면, 언제든지 스냅샷과 롤백이 가능한 솔라리스가 좋긴 한데 패키지가 빈약하니... ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 리눅스도 괜찮을 거 같습니다만..
<Seony> 네. 좋을 것 같네요
<razgon> 근데. 퍼피리눅스와 우분투나 페도라같은 것은 서로 호환 안되나요?
<razgon> 퍼피<->우분투,페도라
<Seony> 호환이라면 어떤 호환을 말씀하시는 건가요
<Seony> 패키지 호환을 말씀하시는 거라면...
<Seony> 약간은 가능합니다만, 안된다고 생각하시는 게 낫습니다...
<Seony> 왜냐면, 쉽게 말씀드리자면 우분투랑 페도라, 그리고 퍼피랑은 디렉토리 구조가 조금 다르거든요.
<razgon> 아.. 그렇군요.
<razgon> 실은 넷북에 퍼피리눅스 달려고 보니 퍼피에게 제공되는 패키지가 얼마 안되는 거 같아서요
<Seony> 약간은 가능하다는 의미로서는, rpm을 deb로 변환해주는 툴이 있어요. rpm2deb 같은...
<Seony> 그 반대도 있구요... 그래서 약간은 가능하지만 아주 간단한 패키지 정도선에서 가능할 거에요.
<razgon> SLAX같은 경우는 나름 모듈변환이라는 과정으로 가능했는데 말이죠.
<razgon> 예
<razgon> 퍼피는 다른 리눅스와 전혀다른 혈통이군요. 그래서 INDIPENDENCE라고 되어 있군요,
<razgon> 맞는 철자인지.ㅋ
<razgon> Seony:또 그병이 도졌어요.
<Seony> ㅋ independence
<Seony> 지름병요? ㅎㅎ
<razgon> DISTROWATCH.COM 찾아보는 병요.
<Seony> 아... 그건 리눅서라면 누구나 갖고있는 병인데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저도 자주 봅니다.
<razgon> 한동안 뜸했는데요. 민트 리눅스좀 깔고 싶은 생각이..
<razgon> 퍼피 리눅스가 어인일로 탑10에 들었는지..
<razgon> 이해가 안됩니다.
<razgon> 민트가 2위인 점도 놀라운점이구요.
<Seony> 가벼워서 퍼피가 좀 인기라고 해요
<razgon> 가볍고 USB에 담아서 꼳으면 전혀 다른 컴이 되는 뭔가 전염시키는 그런 느낌이 좋죠.ㅋ
<razgon> 근데 그뿐 인터넷 서핑 하는 거 정도와 메모 엠피3정도 보는 거 이외는 별로죠. ARM을 지원하면 괜찮을 거같은데 말이죠.
<razgon> 제가 요즘 보는게 리눅스를 담은 테블렛인데 그렇게 되기가 힘들다고 하더군요. 엄청 삽질.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 아직 좀 그렇죠
<razgon> 근데 국내 출시는 안됬지만 에이서에서 아이코니아탭 M500을 내놓았는데요. 미고를 담아서요.
<Seony> 미고는 뭐에요?
<razgon> MEEGO라고 인텔과 노키아가 서로 의기투합한 리눅스 버전 있습니다.
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요
<razgon> 근데 노키아가 배신 때리면서 혼자 있다가 리눅스 재단이 여러기업을 모아서 모바일 통합의 리눅스를 만들려고 했죠.
<razgon> 그게 한달전입니다. 그래서 TIZEN이라는 이름으로 다시 재편되었습니다.
<razgon> 배포판은 내년 1분기쯤에 나올거라고 하더군요.
<razgon> 참여기업이 삼성, 인텔, LG
<Seony> 결국 기업들이 희망을 삼을만한게 리눅스 밖에 없는 거군요
<razgon> http://www.betanews.net/article/550143
<razgon> 리눅스는 하나의 부품의 바다인거죠.
<razgon> 괜찮은 배포판등을 모아서 새로운것을 만들고 그러다가 또 분화시키고 하게 되죠.
<Seony> 음... 결국은 iOS에 대항하기 위한 것들이군요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 몇달전까지는 그랬죠.
<razgon> 하지만 지금은 구글을 노린걸겁니다.
<Seony> 요즘 구글의 행태에 대해서 예전 같지 않다는 사람들이 많아요...
<razgon> 저는 구글이 진정 견제해야 될 놈 같습니다.
<razgon> 점점 네이버 닮아갑니다.
<Seony> 예전에는 정말 천사같은 기업으로 개발자들에게 신과 같은 존재였는데...
<Seony> 네. 요즘에는 점점 돈 밝히는 회사로...
<razgon> 그랬죠.
<djkdf> 님들아
<Seony> 그런 이유로 대부분 페북으로 옮겨갔다고 하죠.
<razgon> 아 그렇군요.
<djkdf> 도와주셨으면 좋겠어요
<djkdf> 리눅스 민트 11을깔았는데요
<razgon> djkdf: 어떤일인데요?
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 님들아 라는 단어는 인터넷에서 되도록이면 지양하는 단어인데...
<razgon> 바로 나오네요. 리눅스 민트.ㅋ
<djkdf> 랭귀지 서포트에서
<djkdf> 한국어가 활성화 되지 않아요
<djkdf> 메뉴가 다 영어로 나와요
<razgon> 재부팅 해보세요.
<djkdf> 전 분명히 한국어를 설치했는데요
<djkdf> 한국어 팩 설치했는데도 그래요
<djkdf> 재부팅했는데도 그래요
<razgon> 흠. 민트가 우분투랑 비슷해서 그리하면 될텐데요.
<razgon> 제 한계는 거기까지입니다. 저도 초보라서요
<razgon> 이게 애플이 동탁이라면 구글이 조조 같은 놈이죠.
<Seony> 동탁은 온 백성에게도 미움을 받았지만, 애플은 그렇지 않죠 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 정말 큰그림을 가지고 움직이는 회사.
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon> 동탁 아래 백성들만 좋아했죠.
<razgon> ㅋ
<razgon> 리눅스가 유비가 되지 않을 까 생각됩니다.
<razgon> 정확히는 애플은 오나라죠.
<razgon> 예전 조상때부터 받들어 모시던
<Seony> 음... 삼국지랑은 좀 매치가 안되는데요 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 위는 구글
<razgon> 촉은 리눅스.ㅋ
<Seony> 안드로이드는 리눅스 플랫폼인데, 그걸 구글에서 개발하고 있으니 매치시키기가 곤란하네요 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 그냥 억지입니다.ㅋㅋ
<djkdf> 서니님
<djkdf> 랭귀지 서포트에서
<djkdf> 한국어가 활성화 되지않는데요
<djkdf> #linuxmint-help * ChanServ gives voice to vari
<Seony> 저는 데탑은 안써서 잘 모르겠습니다.
<razgon> 아쉽네요. 민트 함설치해보았으면 알려드리는 건데.
<djkdf> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=84647
<Seony> 밑에 Install / Remove Languages 버튼 클릭해서 설치해보셨나요?
<djkdf> 네
<djkdf> 한국어가 선택되어있어요
<djkdf> 설치되어있다고 나와있어요
<razgon> 대부분 그단계에서 마무리되는데 말이죠.
<djkdf> http://forums.linuxmint.com/posting.php?mode=reply&f=55&sid=e7c91498f4748c0caa2d2205a8e40604&t=84647
<djkdf> 여기에 다시 설치했다는 사진 첨부했어요
<djkdf> 활성화가 되지 않아요
<Seony> 음... 옛날에 민트6 쓸 때도 언어설정 잘 됐었는데...
<Seony> 음... 근데 민트가 특이한 게 우분투 저장소가 아닌 데비안 저장소를 사용하는ㄱㄴ요
<djkdf> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=19608
<Seony> 역시 민트가 예쁘긴 예쁘네..
<djkdf> 여기 올렸어요
<djkdf> 이렇게 했는데도
<djkdf> 안나와요
<razgon> http://cusee.net/2462855
<razgon> 아. 우분투판과 데미안 판하고 다르게나와요.
<Seony> 아 그렇군요...
<Seony> 아... 자야할 시간인데..
<razgon> 아 저도 재워야 할시간.
<razgon> 주무시고 내일 뵈요.ㅎ
<Seony> 넵. ㅎㅎ
<djkdf> 다크서클님
<Seony> 나도 민트나 함 깔아봐야겠다..
<djkdf> 드레이크 kr 님
<drake_kr> 네?
<razgon> 저도 설치를.ㅋ
<djkdf> 저 좀 도와주세요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<djkdf> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=19608
<drake_kr> 그럼 고기좀
<djkdf> 랭귀지 설치 했는데도
<djkdf> 활성화가 안되요
<djkdf> ㅋ
<djkdf> 고기를 어떻게;
<drake_kr> 음..
<drake_kr> 그냥 영어로 쓰시는게..
<djkdf> 헉
<Seony> 이분은 규칙을 무시하시는건지...
<drake_kr> 있어보일라믄 영어가 좋은데..
<djkdf> 한글이 편해서요
<djkdf> 세미나때도 그냥 영어쓰라고 했던게 기억나네요
<drake_kr> 네 ㅋ
<Seony> drake_kr: 오프라인 모임 갖고 따로 얘기하실 때까지 기다릴까요?
<drake_kr> 음? 어떤걸요?
<Seony> 초딩용 말투 쓰는 것부터... 반응 없는 것까지 등등 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 일단 내일 리더단 회의니까..
<Seony> 몇 번 얘기한 것 같은데 전혀 신경 안쓰는 듯 보여서요...
<drake_kr> 이야기를 좀 해볼게요
<djkdf> 저요?
<Seony> 넵. 일단 기다리겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 초딩용 말투야 그러려니 하지만 끊어치기랑 반응없는건 좀 짜증나긴 해요 ㅋㅋ
<djkdf> 누구요?
<Seony> 저도 반응없는 건 특히 좀 문제가 있다고 보여서요...
<djkdf> 누구 말 하는거지
<djkdf> 나 말하는건가
<Seony> 아 짜증나네
<Seony> 나이를 27살이나 먹었으면 알아들었을만한데
<Seony> 아주 쿨하게 쌩까주시네
<drake_kr> 아.
<drake_kr> 아우
<Seony> 오프라인에서 만나면 얘기 좀 해주세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 그때까지 기다려볼께요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그저께 왔던것 같은데..
<Seony> 아 그래요?
<drake_kr> 그러니까 제가 세미나 했던 내용을 알고 있죠
<Seony> 참 별 쓸데없는걸로 경고하기도 웃기긴 한데... 분명 여러사람 불편하게 하는 건 사실이니까...
<drake_kr> 으음..
<drake_kr> 머 알아가려고 노력하는것 하나만큼은 있으니까 뭐라고도 못하것고..
<Seony> 질문을 하는 것까진 좋아요. 몰라서 묻는다는데 그걸로 나무라고싶진 않거든요.
<Seony> 저도 원래 답변해주는거 좋아하고 도와주는 거 좋아하는데...
<Seony> 구글링하는 것도 알아야 하는 것이니만큼 검색을 안하고 묻는 것도 어느정도까지는 이해해주는데,
<razgon> 어투가 아주 자메이카 영어네요.
<Seony> 처음 오자마자 님들아 이 소리 들으니까 딱 짜증이 확 ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 아주 짧아요.
<drake_kr> 답변은 흠
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 님들아 -> 왜들아 / 님아 -> 왜임마 / 님 -> 왜 <-
<razgon> 님들아->니놈들아
<razgon> 이렇게 들려요.
<Seony> 다음 번에 찾아와서 또 그렇게 말하면 그때 얘기 좀 해줘야겠어요
<drake_kr> 네
<Seony> 고딩도 아니고 27살씩이나 먹은 사람이..
<Seony> 군대 갓제대한 것도 아니고..
<drake_kr> 요새 고딩들도 잘 안쓴다는 님들아를 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그러게요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 님들아 요 단어는 요즘 인터넷에서 아주 나쁜 단어 취급받아서 잘 안쓰는데... 어디 5년만에 인터넷 새로 개통했나...
<drake_kr> 그러니까 듣는사람 입장으로써는 뭐..
<drake_kr> 님들아 -> 씨발들아 / 님아 -> 씨발아 / 님 -> 씨발 <- 이렇게 들립니다..
<drake_kr> 헉 너무 쎄게 나갔나
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<razgon> ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 진료 프로그램중 리눅스판좀 있었으면 좋겠어요
<razgon> 윈도우 불법으로 쓰는거 잡는다고 하던데.
<Seony> 진료 프로그램은 한글이에요 영어에요?
<drake_kr> 진료프로그램은 양사장님이 만든게 대부분일텐데..
<razgon> 한글입니다. 국내 회사들이 만든거.
<razgon> 양사장님요?
<Seony> 아... 그러면 불가능하겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그게 델파이 기반이라 윈도우 전용이 대부분이죠
<drake_kr> 빵집 양병규님
<razgon> 제가 언어를 잘몰라서.
<razgon> 아.
<razgon> 그분이 그거 만드시는 분이였어요?
<razgon> 호..ㅋ
<drake_kr> 의료기기쪽 60%까지 그분이 만들었다고 들었는데요..
<drake_kr> 지금은 아마, 다른분들도 많이들 하실거에요
<razgon> 우리나라 진료 프로그램의 점유율1위는 유비케어의 의사랑
<razgon> 이게 거의 반이상 잡고 나머지 프로그램이 군웅할거 하고 있죠. 포인트닉스, 비트챠트. 뭐 이런식으로요
<razgon> 이게 사용료와 관리료조로 한달에 5-10만원 나갑니다.
<razgon> 윈도우는 불법으로 깐거지만, 바이러스 먹는 점과 데이타 베이스의 안정성을 위해 리눅스로 함이 좋을 거 같아서요.
<Seony> 음... 월 사용료가 있는 거군요
<razgon> 아니면 맥으로 하던가요.
<razgon> 근데 별루 하는 거 없어요.
<drake_kr> 음, 프로그램만 바꿔서 되는게 아닐듯 싶군요..
<razgon> 데이타는 저희가 저장하구요. 약제라든가 새로운 수가코드 관리해주는 거라서요.
<Seony> 만약에, 맥/리눅스로 의료 프로그램이 나왔다고 가정하면 과연 얼마나 많은 병원에서 사용할까요?
<drake_kr> 관리비를 지불한다는건 서비스를 따로 받는게 있다는건데요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 의원급은 많이 사용할 겁니다.
<razgon> 관리비도 줄이기 쉽지 않을까 생각됩니다만.
<Seony> 이게 돈이 될만한 장사라면 어지간한 업체에서도 뛰어들었지 싶습니다.
<razgon> 그게 아니라 의사협회에서 챠트 프로그램 진출 하면 게임 아웃입니다.
<razgon> 우분투에 진료용프로그램 설치해서 돌리면 거의다 살겁니다.
<drake_kr> 음.. 그건 razgon 님 개인적인 의견일거라 생각되는데요..
<Seony> 저두요
<razgon> 거기에 맞는 컴을 팔면 될듯.
<razgon> 물론 개인적인 생각입니다.
<razgon> 의사들은 보수적이라서 쓰던거 쓰는 거 원합니다.
<razgon> ^^
<drake_kr> 한국은 컴터 == 윈도우라는 수식이 거의 들어맞는 환경이라서요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 맥 유저 중에서 아주 유명한 의사쌤이 한 분 계시는데... 그러고보니 그분 책상에는 맥북만 놓여있더 걸로 기억나네요.
<razgon> 근데 대부분 진료용 컴퓨터의 안정성을 최고로 치기 때문에 조금 불편해도 그걸로 쓰기도 할겁니다.
<razgon> 패키지 가격도 안들고 윈도우보다 수명은 좀더 있죠.
<drake_kr> 하지만 페러렐즈가 설치되어 있겠죠
<razgon> 패러렐즈?
<drake_kr> 음
<razgon> 무슨 뜻인가요?
<drake_kr> 일단 알아두셔야 할것이..
<drake_kr> 아 패러렐즈는 맥에서 윈도우 부팅하는겁니다
<razgon> 아.. 제 말이 아니군요.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 일단 알아두셔야 할것이, 오픈소스 기반으로 뭔가 제작한다고 치면 비용이 엄청나지요..
<Seony> razgon: http://leicakorea.tistory.com/ 요분이 맥유저들 사이에서 유명한 의사 선생님이거든요. 이분 책상에 맥북만 있었던 걸로 기억나는데 한 번 여쭤보심이 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 특히 윈도우 기반에서 오픈소스 기반으로 넘어갈때 다들 OS의 가격때문에 별다른 차이가 없을거라고 생각하는데..
<Seony> 음... 사실 제일 좋은 건 웹기반 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 가벼운 프로그램이라면 모르겠지만, 계속 업데이트 되는 패키지를 만들어야 한다고 치면 좀 거시기하죠..
<Seony> 만들기 편하고 플랫폼 특성 안타고..
<drake_kr> 그런데 의료쪽이라면 제가 알기로 꽤나 많은 양의 데이터가 왔다갔다하는거 같던데요..
<razgon> 서니님 정답.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon> 개개인으로는 적기는 한데. 생각보다 양은 적습니다.
<Seony> 근데 진짜로 웹기반이 만들기 편하고 제일 만만하긴 해요
<drake_kr> 기본적으로 동영상은 아니더라도 jpeg같은 비손실을 사용하지 못하니까요..
<razgon> 문제는 다 모이면 데이타가 크죠.
<razgon> 아 아직 전자챠트는 거의 걸음마 단계입니다.
<drake_kr> 얼마전까지 tiff쪽을 쓰는것 같았는데..
<razgon> 그림으로 저장되는 것도 없고 시키기도 힘듭니다.
<drake_kr> png로 넘어가는중이겠죠
<razgon> 그거야 성형외과나 외과쪽이고요.
<drake_kr> 아하
<Seony> 아이폰4s 예약받는군요...
<razgon> 일반 의원급은 환자보는 시간이 생각보다 짧고 중요한 단어만 적고 처방 넣고 넘어갑니다.
<drake_kr> 한국에서 오픈 개발자 모임이 있으면 좋겠는데..
<razgon> 실제는 엑셀과 비슷하다고 생각하시면 됩니다.
<drake_kr> razgon: 님이라면 실시간 피드백을 해주실수 있을테니까..
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon> 제것도 보니깐 MYSQL이 사용되었더군요.
<drake_kr> 취업걱정하는 친구들이 모여서 그런걸 만들고 하게 되면..
<drake_kr> 범용적으로 쓰이는건 만들어볼만 하겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<bundo> Seony, 님 계시나유
<Seony> 네
<bundo> 혹시 스카이프 가능 ?
<Seony> 타이밍이 절묘하시네요.
<Seony> 아뇨. 지금 새벽 4시에요
<bundo> 그럼 메일로 보낼께요
<Seony> 넵. 죄송합니다.
<Seony> 한 5시간 후에는 가능할 것 같은데 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 별건 아니고 ~ 암튼 메일로 보낼께요
<Seony> 넵
<jincreator> bundo: 안녕하세요. 다음 우분투 판에서 나눔고딕이 한글 기본 글꼴로 들어가는 것이 확정되었습니다.
<bundo> 12.04 ?
<jincreator> 네.
<bundo> 오케이 수고 했심
<drake_kr> 나잇쓰
<Seony> 오오 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 참 ibus 문제좀 계속 주시해줘요
<jincreator> 네, 알겠습니다.
<razgon> 오! 굳!
<jincreator> 아, 그리고 나눔글꼴은 설정파일을 어떻게 할지 아직 결정되지 않았어요.
<jincreator> 그쪽에서는 될 수 있으면 69-language-selector-ko-kr.conf를 없애려고 하더군요.
<bundo> 그거 지우면 글꼴 매치가 후진데...
<bundo> Seony, 메일 보냈습니다. 참고 바람
<Seony> 넵
<jincreator> 그쪽에서는 이미 ttf-nanum 꾸러미에 있는 설정파일로 충분하지 않냐고 하네요.
<jincreator> 원래 30-cjk-alias.conf와 69-lan~ 는 모두 임시로 한 hack 정도라서 하루빨리 없애려고 하는 것 같아요.
<bundo> 설정 엿되면 또 건디려야 하는데..
<bundo> jincreator, 잘 테스트 해보기 바랍니다.
<bundo> 난 이만 슈슝 ~~
<jincreator> 으...apt-get으로 dns가 알아서 잡힌다면 얼마나 좋을까요...
<drake_kr> 응?
<jincreator> 오늘 안으로 DNS 제대로 해놓을 수 있을런지...
<drake_kr> dns 세팅하는데 퍼지는거 기다리지 말고 dns가 제대로 세팅되었는지 bind9가 설치된 ip로 dns 고정해서 nslookup / dig로 확인후 제대로 작동하면 스프레딩 시키는 방법도 있음
<jincreator> 강제로 스프레딩은 어떻게 시키나요?
<drake_kr> 스프레딩을 강제로 시키는게 아니고 제대로 설정이 되었다면 알아서 퍼지는거지
<jincreator> 끙...dig나 nslppkup으로 해보니 안나오는군요.
<drake_kr> dns 세팅이 제대로 안 되었으면 스프레드 될리가 없지.. -.-
<drake_kr> 그리고 drake.kr 같은경우 sub-domain인 www.drake.kr jincreator.drake.kr 머 이런식으로 나가는게, drake.kr까지 dns가 세팅되어 있으면 서브도메인 활성화는 거의 바로 됨
<jincreator> 끙...anmed-checkzone에도 ok가 뜨는데...
<jincreator> 니
<jincreator> (...)
<razgon> 저는 이만 자러가겠습니다.
<razgon> 있다가 뵈요.ㅋ
<innocent> 안녕하세요. 사람 많네여
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<innocent> 오우 한 분 대답해 주셨네요 ㅋㅋ 그럼 전 이만 가볼게여.
#ubuntu-ko 2011-11-02
<razgon> 안녕하세요?
<razgon> 오늘도 조용한 아침입니다.
<Work^Seony> Hi
<bluedusk> ho~
<razgon> alloha!
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 오자마자 잠수탑니다 (꼬로록...)
<grr> Hi
<razgon> 니하오마?
<razgon> 오늘저도 잠수.. 비가 오니 독서 하고 싶은...ㅠㅠ
<grr> 에.. 여긴 비가 안오는군요 =
<grr> 점점 책상이 난장판이 되네요 - -;
<cartes9> 실례를 무릅쓰고 뭣좀 여쭐게요.
<cartes9> 우분투 서버에
<cartes9> /var/www는 기본으로 test.php파일이 php스크립팅엔진이 해석을 해주는데, ~/public_html/ 은
<cartes9> test.php를 돌려도 그냥 마임타입을
<cartes9> php파일로 다운로드 받네요
<jincreator> cartes9: /etc/apache2/mods-enabled의 <IfModule mod_userdir.c> 부터 </IfModule>까지 #으로 주석하고 아파치 다시 켜세요.
<jincreator> 아, 파일 이름은 php5.conf입니다.
<cartes9> jincreator: 아 답변 감사드립니다.
<cartes9> 님 인스트럭션 대로 하고있는중입니다,.
<cartes9> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<cartes9> 해결한것 같아요.. 감사드립니다 jincreator 님
<jincreator> 네, 잘 되어서 다행입니다.
<plusp> ㅗㅑ
<plusp> hi 안녕하세요 ^^;
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<cartes9> ^^
<plusp> 피진에서 irc채널 잘 접속되시나요/ ㅠ
<plusp> 웹으로 들어왔는데 피진에선 왜자꾸 채널을 못찾느지..ㅠㅠ;
<cartes9> 저의 허접한 추측으로는 채널이 너무 많아서 그런걸까요
<cartes9> 저 직장생겨서 마감일까지 해야해서 가볼게요.. 안녕히계세요
<plusp> 네 ㅎ
<cartes9> exit
<plusp> 수고하세요
<plusp> exit
<cartes9> exit();
<razgon> 저는 지금 피진으로 접속하거임.ㅋ
<fudoyusei> 흐
<fudoyusei> 미
<razgon> 후..
<razgon> 죄송합니다. 위에 말이 짧아졋네요... ^^;
<drake_kr> ?
<razgon> ^^;
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 전 오늘도 퇴근할래여ㅛ
<bluedusk> 다들 즐퇴근하세요 (__)
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ?
<drake_kr> 난 이제 출근해야징
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> drake_kr: 우분투에 쓸만한 뉴스 프로그램이 있나요?
<jasonjang> jincreator: 핑~
<ddjffd> 안녕하세요
<ddjffd> Lubuntu에서 내컴퓨터 내문서 휴지통 만들려면 어떻게 해야하나요
<ddjffd> 루분투에서 내컴퓨터 아이콘 만들려면 어떻게 해야하나요?
<bluedusk> 루루루루
<grr> oops
<imsu`> 메일로 제가 부탁한거 보내주세요 진행사항(?) 정도 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu`> 전 이제 수업들어갑니당 ^^
<Seony> 뭐?
<Seony> 메일로 뭐 보냈어?
<grr> 퇴근하러 ㅌㅌ
<djnhakdfhl> 안녕하세요
<djnhakdfhl> 아무도 안계신가요
<djnhakdfhl> lubuntu를 쓰는데요
<djnhakdfhl> 참 가벼운것 같아요
<djnhakdfhl> 크로미움이 참 빠르네요
<djnhakdfhl> 정말 가볍고 빠른것 같아요
<imsu> Seony: 아 돌아버리갰네 ㅋㅋ 갑자기 꺼짐 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<AndChat-> Seony: 아 짱나짱나
<Seony> 일단 난 자러간다
<Seony> 너무 늦었어.
<AndChat-> 넹
<AndChat-> 주무세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ bye
<kwang> 피진으로 네이트온 하려는데 친구목록이 안나오는데 원래 그런건가요?
#ubuntu-ko 2011-11-03
<grr> Hi
<drake_kr> 포럼 또 공격받고 있나..
<drake_kr> low
<grr>  /
<grr> 으으으으으으으으으ㅡ으ㅡㅡㅡ으으
<drake_kr> 똥을 싸던가..
<grr> ...
<grr> 큰맘을 먹고 ps3 타이틀 하나를 질렀어요
<drake_kr> 아니 그전에
<drake_kr> ps3가 있었단거네
<grr> 큰맘먹구 질렀죠
<grr> 나에게 주는선물이에욧
<drake_kr> 으응음
<drake_kr> hhk 좋나..
<grr> 글쌔요.. 주변에 하도 시끄럽다고 그래서
<grr> 키보드 바꿀까싶어요
<drake_kr> 하긴 ㅋㅋ
<grr> 욕쟁이 아저씨가 내옆에 이거들고오면 뿌직어버린다고 계속 겐세이걸어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 갈축 정도가 적당할듯
<drake_kr> 적축 써보등가
<drake_kr> 흑축은 장시간 사용시는 좀 별로일듯
<grr> drake_kr: 한번에 끝판왕 리얼포스를 가야할까요 - -
<grr> 어디 좀 쳐볼 수 있는데 없나..
<drake_kr> 그게끝판왕?
<drake_kr> 너임마원목키보드라는 히든보스 어쩔거여
<drake_kr> 그리고 pdf좀 내놔 -.-
<drake_kr> 일단 해보도록 하지
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ~ ^^
<Work^Seony> hi
<drake_kr> 우후훗
<drake_kr> Work^Seony: 안드로이드를 너무 심하게 까신다..
<Work^Seony> 심한가요? ㅎㅎ 저는 객관적으로 적엇는데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 삼성애들이 보면 뭐라고하겠어요
<Work^Seony> 왜요? 저는 HTC 썼는데요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 다만 갤럭시S가 색감이 더 좋다고 적어서 삼성애들이 좋아할껄요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 요즘 많이 좋아진거 같긴 하네요
<Work^Seony> 진저브레드부터 좋아졌다는 말은 많이 들었어요
<drake_kr> Work^Seony: http://kin.naver.com/qna/detail.nhn?d1id=1&dirId=1070402&docId=119385210 <-
<Work^Seony> 저는 그 전까지 써봤거든요.
<drake_kr> 질문자는 접니다
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 답변이 너무 진지한데요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> imsu, 오늘 아침부터 남는 노트북에 젠투 빌드 시작했다. 좀있으면 베이스 끝난다. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Work^Seony: 오~
<imsu> 인텔에요?
<imsu> 도시바?
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ 다 인텔인데
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아니 액정 깨진거
<imsu> 아 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 인터넷 연결하는 것만 외부 모니터 연결해서 했고, 그 담부터는 Ssh로...
<imsu> 아~ 그런 방법이 있었지~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> Work^Seony: http://data.drake.kr/?module=file&act=procFileDownload&file_srl=7944&sid=18565bb6458957cafb1a0986c55622cf 다운로드 되나요?
<Work^Seony> drake_kr, 네
<drake_kr> 서버는
<drake_kr> 잉여pc에 <-
<drake_kr> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=19392&p=94952#p94952
<grr> drake_kr: 아.. 오늘가서 할께요...
<drake_kr> 다했듬
<drake_kr> 개객기
<grr> 지읏시옷...
<grr> drake_kr: ^^
<drake_kr> 한꺼번에 5메가 안 올라가네..
<drake_kr> 치사빤쓰다..
<drake_kr> grr: prezi를 1024x768 세팅한 가상머신에 올려놓고 fullscreen에서 찍고 클립보드 복사해서 포토샵으로 저장하는 방식을 택하였음
<grr> drake_kr: 죄송합니다 T_T
<grr> 저를 탓하지 마시고 저의 기억력을 탓해주세요..
<drake_kr> 알았어 술
<drake_kr> 술로 갚으셈 ㅋㅋ
<grr> 아.. 형님..
<grr> 너무 적절해서 내가 할말이 없네 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 역시 술~ ! ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 조용하네요
<Work^Seony> 듀얼모니터 사용할 때, 응용프로그램의 위치를 지정할 수 있나요?
<razgon> 우분투에서 VMware설치 가능한가요?
<razgon> 이러면 안되는데. 심심하네요.ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 가능합니다.
<razgon> 그냥 심심 풀이로 배포판 설치 놀이 할까해서요.ㅠ
<razgon> 갑자기 환자가 뚝...ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 젠투 하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 젠투 하시면 리눅스 내공이 몇갑절 상승합니다.
<razgon> 허거거...
<razgon> 젠투는 겁나서요.
<razgon> 아치도 겁나는 판국에요.ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 겁날 게 뭐있어요. 하다 안되면 지우면 그만인데요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 클라우드 리눅스라고 알려진 것들좀 해보려구요.
<razgon> 졸리 리눅스, 지오에스 리눅스, 페퍼민트, BODHI
<razgon> 이런 배포판들을요.
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, 저같은 경우는 컴피즈 로 설정해놨어요
<bluedusk> 마우스 있는창에 뜨게
<Work^Seony> 아... 그렇군요... 제가 필요한 건, 클릭하면 무조건 지정된 모니터에 떠야하거든요...
<jasonjang> 오옷~ 유용한 답변, 감사. bluedusk
<bluedusk> 따로 지정하는것도 있을꺼 같은디요
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, 창배치에 지정해서 띄울수 있는거 같아요
<bluedusk> 가로세로 배치 목록있는거 보니
<Work^Seony> 오 그렇군요.
<bluedusk> http://temp.crois.net/Screenshot/2011-11-03_hp-ProBook4330s_2.6.38-12-generic_x86_64_1320298367.jpg
<Work^Seony> 아.. 감사합니다. 참고하겠습니다.
<jasonjang> bluedusk: 화면 오른쪽 위의 녹색...그건 머여요?
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 아 이게 듀얼모니터인데 왼쪽껄 피벗으로 돌려놔서..;
<bluedusk> 빈공간이 스샷찍을때 녹색으로 나오는거 같아요
<jasonjang> 아..감사 bluedusk
<Seony> 아이폰 vs 안드로이드 불 붙었군요 ㅋ
<Seony> 뭐 불까진 아니지만...
<grr> 음.. 드디어 우분투를 서버로 설치해야할 일이 생겼네요
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon> 축하드립니다.
<Seony> 이제서야? ㅋㅋ
<grr> 리눅스 무서운데...
<grr> open acs 를 설치해야하는데 우분투 설치기가 확실히 많아서요
<razgon> grr: 고수시니 그냥 서버만 설치하시면 되겠군요. 터미널로만
<grr> razgon: 리눅스 무서워서 쓸줄 몰라요
<razgon> 저는 X-WINDOW올려서 원격으로 사용중.
<razgon> 설마... 중국어도 잘하시는데.
<grr> ni hao 랑 xiexie 면 모든 게임에서 짱깨로 통할 수 있어요 = =
<razgon> 저도 쌩판 모르다가 지금은 설치정도와 인터넷 사용정도는 합니다.
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon> 확실히 우분투도 한국을 인정하기 시작했군요.
<Seony> 왜요?
<razgon> 아니면 한국유저의 선두분들의 노력이 좋다는.
<razgon> 예전에 리눅스 언어팩 없는 경우에 삽질해야 됬거든요
<Seony> 세계 리눅스 커뮤니티에서 한국은 아주 마이너한데요...
<razgon> 처음 여기 들어와서 아무것도 잘 모를때요.
<Seony> 한글번역은 유저들의 참여에 의해서 이루어진 것이구요, 지금 이 채널에 10분 정도 계시죠? 일본만 해도 평균이 50명입니다.
<razgon> 예 그렇죠. 하지만 지금은 언어팩이 없는 것도 명령어 이것 저것 하면 다 자동으로 설정되네요.
<razgon> 그거야 인구가.ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 인구가 많다고 다 컴퓨터 쓰는 건 아닌데요, 한국이 인구대비 컴퓨터 사용률이 상당히 높은 나라에요
<razgon> Bodhi라는 리눅스 배포판을 설치했는데. 이쁘네요.
<Seony> 디스트로와치에 있나요?
<razgon> 애플흉내낸.
<Seony> 구경가야지 ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 예ㅃ
<Seony> 단어가 약간 힌두어 같은 느낌도 드네요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 우분투 기반이라서 한글언어팩도 쉽더군요.
<razgon> 미국이 기원입니다.ㅋ
<Seony> 이번에 처음 나온 배포판이군요
<razgon> 예
<Seony> 음... 저도 배포판 이것저것 참 많이 깔아보긴 했는데, 그래도 3총사가 제일 나아요.
<razgon> 클라우드 위주로 쓰인다고 하는데요. 한글 언어팩이 없는데 깨끗하네요.
<razgon> 우분투 페도라 오픈수세
<razgon> 이건가요?
<Seony> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> grr, 무서운 우분투 말고 freebsd를 서버로
<bluedusk> 하앜하앜
<Seony> 우분투라기보단 데비안 (우분투)
<Seony> 우분투를 얘기하실 때는 데비안을 빼시면 안됩니다. ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 아.. 데비안은 정말 대모조.
<Seony> 데비안은 모든 데비안 기반 배포판의 정신적인 지주거든요.
<Seony> 우분투의 모토인, 니가 있어서 내가 있다는 아마도 데비안을 보고 얘기하는 듯 싶어요 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 멋지죠.
<razgon> 근데 정작 데비안은 안써보았다는.
<Seony> 다만 우분투가 데비안만큼 안정적이지 못해서 흠이긴 하지만...
<Seony> 데비안은 젠투 같아서, 한 번 인스톨하면 거의 엎을 일이 없습니다.
<Seony> 패키지 업데이트도 거의 없구요...
<Seony> 그래서 유저들이 심심해하죠.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 업그레이드도 안정적이고, 심지어는 다운그레이드를 해도 안정적이에요...
<Seony> 우분투는 업그레이드는 모르겠는데 다운그레이드는 다시 설치할 각오 해야되잖아요..
<razgon> 그렇죠.
<Seony> 근데 데비안의 치명적인 단점은.... 안예뻐요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon> 독일여자군요.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 적절하네요
<razgon> 오.. 볼수록 이쁘네요.
<razgon> 그래 우리딸 넷북에 OS는 너다! BODHI
<Seony> 개나리가 피고있다는 이상기후라는 뉴스가 나왔네요.
<razgon> 정말 더워요. 광주.
<grr> bluedusk: openacs가 데비안이랑 윈도우를 지원해서요..(...)
<razgon> 다시 9월말로 돌아간 기분.
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요. 벌써 11월인데...
<bluedusk> grr, http://openacs.org/xowiki/openacs-system-install-freebsd-ports
<bluedusk> 여기 프비에서 설치하는법 나와있는디요
<drake_kr> grr: 다 깔았어 근데 openacs가 뭐야?
<grr> drake_kr: TR-069 후로토콜 사용하는거요 (...)
<drake_kr> 아하.
<drake_kr> 근데 웬지 원래 서버를 죽일라카네?
<grr>  /.\... 개발하려니 환경도 셋팅해야해서 아우 - -
<drake_kr> 그럼 내꺼에선 지운당
<grr> 으으...
<grr> 장비 발굴을 해서 셋팅도 다해야하네...
<drake_kr> 발굴ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 이제 슬슬 니 선임들이 귀찮은거 시키는구만..
<drake_kr> 음..
<grr> drake_kr: ㄴㄴ.. 이거 회사에서 할줄아는 사람이 다 퇴사해서... 제가 이거 맡기로 했어요
<drake_kr> bluedusk: 개인적으로 넷비를 쓰는건 그럴만 하지만 회사에서 넷비를 쓰는건 개비추
<drake_kr> 헐.. 니가 책임을 지는거네 -.-
<drake_kr> 그래도 얼른 처자를 만나..
<bluedusk> 넷bsd는
<bluedusk> 어려워서
<bluedusk> ..........
<razGon-Bd> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon-Bd> 이렇게도 연결되는 군요.ㅎ
<grr> = =..
<razgon> 안녕하세요!
<lyuso> 안녕하세요.... 11일 남았군요.
<razgon> ㅎㄸㄷ
<razGon-Bd> 그렇군요. 11일.
<lyuso> 늘 그렇듯이 lyuso.net 에서 카운터가 내려갑니다.
<lyuso> 하하......
<razgon> 플래쉬 플러그인 우분투에서 설치하려면 어떤 패키지 검색해야 하나요?
<lyuso> apt-get install flashplugin 이던ㄱ
<lyuso> 이던가 그걸꺼에요
<razgon> 아! 감사합니다.ㅎ
<razgon> 혹시 가요다운받아서 들으세요?
<razgon> 4SHARED.COM
<razgon> 여기 들어가서 검색해서 들으세요.
<lyuso> 아니요....... 가요 다운받아듣지 않아요.
<razgon> 스맛폰 어플도 있어요.
<lyuso> 네....
<lyuso> 정보는 감사합니다.
<razGon-Bd> 조용하네요.
<razGon-Bd> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 네... 조용하죠....
<lyuso> 8시는 되어야 퇴근에 11시 넘어야 학교 끝나니.....
<drake_kr> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=19631 이거 광고로 봐도 되나요
<lyuso> 음.....
<lyuso> 넵
<Seony> 광고로 보이는 게 아니라 광고인데요
<drake_kr> 삭제 해야지 잇힝
<lyuso> 파워삭제
<razgon> 근데 웹앱이라는 거 웹상에서 동작되는 플레쉬같은 거라고 생각하면 되나요? 원리가 어떤건가요? 자바스크립? 이런것으로 생각하면 될까요?
<lyuso> WebM 이라면
<lyuso> 아마 웹 동영상 코덱....
<lyuso> 플래쉬에 더 가깝겠죠?
<drake_kr> flv하고 플래시하고는 차이가 좀 있죠?
<lyuso> flv 도 동영상 코댁 아니던가요....
<drake_kr> 네 그러니까요
<lyuso> 플래쉬는 메크로미디어에서 나온 웹용 컨텐츠 양식이고....
<drake_kr> flv은 on2 codec 형식의 비디오 파일이고, swf가 바로 플래시죠..
<lyuso> 네. 그렇죠.
<drake_kr> 벡터방식 애니메이터
<lyuso> 거의 대부분을 cpu 처리하다보니 느려요
<lyuso> =ㅅ=
<drake_kr> 제가 느끼기론 macromedia가 adobe에 합병되면서 core developer가 소스코드 들고 날른듯..
<lyuso> ........!!!
<lyuso> 그런 가설이!
<drake_kr> adobe에서도 flash를 reverse engineering 해서 기능추가 하는거 같지 않아요?
<drake_kr> 솔직히 소스코드만 있으면 어도비에 인원이 그렇게 많은데, 아직까지 native 64bit 지원 모듈이 없는것도 그렇고 멀티코어 지원도 그렇고 하드웨어 가속도 그렇고요
<lyuso> 갈수록 불안정해진다는 느낌은 들지만... 리버스 엔지니어링의 흔적은 못찾겠어요
<lyuso> 하기야..... 그건 그렇네요.
<drake_kr> flv는 core쪽이 아니니 알아서 하드웨어 가속을 탑재할 수도 있죠..
<lyuso> 넵 그렇죠.
<drake_kr> 그나저나 내년엔 광주 나도 갈까나..
<lyuso> 광주라......
<razgon> drake_kr: ! 오시는 건가요?
<lyuso> 좋을것같은데
<drake_kr> 내년이요
<razgon> 아. 정기 모임때요?
<drake_kr> 내년 2월쯤 생각중이시래요
<lyuso> 아....'ㅅ'
<razgon> 예 분도님에게 들었습니다.
<lyuso> 그때즈음엔 자대배치 받았을려나.
<drake_kr> 우분투 서버 활용 #2 해야되나 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 오`!!
<lyuso> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 설치하면서 cli 명령어 몇개 설명하다보니 시간이 다돼서 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> du 명령어ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 채연양이 그러더군요
<razgon> 그때쯤이면 제로보드 웹하드 돌리고 있겠네요.ㅋ
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 제로보드 설치! 10초면 끝날듯..
<drake_kr> 세미나때 xe 말고 textcube를 가지고 갔었는데
<razgon> TEXTCUBE요?
<drake_kr> 넷북에 vm을 돌린거라 설치에 1시간 가까이 걸리더라구요
<drake_kr> 네
<lyuso> 텍큐 좋죠
<razgon> 흠..ㅎㄸ
<lyuso> 블로깅용으론
<drake_kr> 블로깅 전용으론 텍큐 따라올게 없어요
<drake_kr> wordpress도 좋다좋다 하지만
<drake_kr> 일반 사용자가 쓰기엔 textcube가 와따에요
<lyuso> 워프는..... umm jyot 라고 하더군요
<razgon> 흠 점점 많아지는군요.  그걸 설치할까? 블로깅용으로 해서 자료집으로.
<razgon> 단, 모바일 지원됩니까? 아니다.!! 검색!!
<drake_kr> 근데, 이미 xe로 가닥을 잡으셨고, 그걸 쓰셔야 한다면 xe 모듈로 블로깅을 하는게 훨씬 낫고요
<lyuso> xe 는..... 호스팅업체에서 잘 안받아줘요
<razgon> 그건 아니구요.
<drake_kr> 텍큐는 당연히 모바일 지원이 되죠 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 하드웨어 부하량이 너무 높아서
<drake_kr> 그래요?
<drake_kr> 일단 cafe24하고 제가쓰는곳에서는 xe를 권장하더군요.. ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> .... 직접 돌려보세요. =)
<Seony> 포럼 서버에서 돌아가는 xe 때문에 몇 번 문제된 적이 있었죠.
<lyuso> 그것도 그래요
<razgon> 딱 링크하드 정도의 구성이면 됩니다.
<razgon> 더 좋은 건 모바일에서 스트리밍까지 구현 된다면 완벽
<lyuso> 스트리밍은 DNLA 로 구성하시면....
<razgon> dnla?
<lyuso> 그런데 하드웨어 트렌스코더 있으신가요. 'ㅅ'
<drake_kr> 뭔가 너무 많..
<razgon> 헉... 잘 모르는 단어당..ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 오픈소스는 이게 문제..
<razgon> 링크하드가 보니깐 JWPLAYER를 돌리더라구요. 거기서 영상과 음악을 재생시키는데 플래쉬 모드로. 근데 안되요.
<lyuso> 네......;;
<razgon> 딱 웹하드 정도만 하면 제로보드 나올필요 없습니다.
<drake_kr> 스트리밍용 웹하드라..
<razgon> 덱큐에 대해서 함 보고 있는데. 이런 구성이라면 딱좋을 거 같네요.
<drake_kr> 근데 xe도 jwplayer 쓰고..
<lyuso> 스트리밍이라.......
<lyuso> jwplayer 를 대부분 쓸꺼에요
<lyuso> 가장 예쁘니까.
<razgon> 호핀과 같은 구성으로 할까 생각해서요.
<razgon> 웹서버로 사용되면서 스트리밍. 솔직히 재대로 쓰는 사람은 5사람도 안됩니다. 제가 거의 쓰고요.
<drake_kr> 진짜 '스트리밍' 이라면 red5라는 솔루션이 있고..
<drake_kr> 또 몇가지 있는데..
<drake_kr> 사실 스트리밍을 원하시는게 아니라 VOD 서비스를 원하실거에요 그쵸?
<lyuso> ffmpeg 제단에서도 스트림 나오는거있어요
<lyuso> 이쪽은 방송용이라 문제지. =_
<razgon> 아. 덱큐. 이거 어디서 많이 본테마인데요.
<razgon> 티스토리..
<lyuso> 티스토리가
<lyuso> 텍큐엔진이었죠 아주 과거에.
<lyuso> ....
<razgon> drake_kr: VOD죠. 근데. 스트리밍을 바라는게요. 한번에 받기 힘드니깐요.
<razgon> 아 맞다. 그리고 링크하드는 모바일에서 다운로드가 안되더군요.
<drake_kr> 네 그러니까, vod요
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 네....
<razgon> 방송용은 아닙니다.ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 스트리밍은 실시간 방송
<razgon> 그러네요. 아!
<lyuso> vod 할려면
<lyuso> 트렌스코드 하실껀가요 아니면 미리 변환해두실껀가요
<razgon> 제가 잠시 용어개념이 작았군요.
<drake_kr> 미리변환이 편하죠 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 트렌스코드 해야 될거 같아요.
<lyuso> 하드웨어 사양이 되시거나, 트렌스코드용 리얼타임 인코더를 구입하셔야 할껍니당
<razgon> 미리변환하기에는 엄쳐 커서요.
<drake_kr> 그냥 mp4가 폰에서 작동이 되려나
<lyuso> 그러니까요
<drake_kr> 트랜스코더 = 실시간 avi to mp4 변환, 하드웨어 필요
<lyuso> 대개 적당하게 800*480 h.264 baseband 로 변환하더군요
<razgon> 파일이 엄청 커서요.그리고 쏟아져 나오는 자료들도 많아서 미리 변환하면 점점 힘들어지죠.
<drake_kr> 미리변환 = 변환해서 올려둠, 하드웨어 불필요
<razgon> 아...
<razgon> 그런 차이가...!!
<drake_kr> 아웅 피자 시켜야징
<razgon> 그냥 자료 다운 받는 거면 FTP가 있기는 한데. 접근성은 이녀석들이 죻죠.
<lyuso> 화장실 가야지.
<drake_kr> 오늘도 콤비네이션으로 할까..
<drake_kr> 페페로니 한번 먹어볼까..
<razgon> IP를 네임으로 써야 되는데. 찾아서 공부한다면 어떤 단어로 검색이 좋을까요?
<razgon> 페페로니...ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> dns
<drake_kr> domain name service
<razgon> 맛있겠다.ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 아.DNS
<drake_kr> 그러니까, 124.41.11.5 이런식이 아니라 drake.kr 하면 ip 찾아오는거 말씀하시는거죠?
<jincreator> ...모두들 안녕하세요.
<razgon> 예
<razgon> jincreator: 안녕하세요?
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> jincreator: http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=19392&start=10 우리가 이겼음 자료 빨리 줘서 ㄳㄳ
<razgon> 큰일이네요. 이제는 윈도우 상에서도 쉬프트+스페이스 누르네요.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 윈도우를 shift+space로 바궈요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> drake_kr: 다행이네요. ^^;
<razgon> 흠 일단 외부로 연결은 되는데 내부연결이 안되네요.
<razgon> 삼바설치 했음에도 불구하고 인트라 넷으로 접근이 안됩니다.
<razgon> 외부 윈도우 컴도 우분투 컴을 인식을 하지만 공유가 되어 있는 게 없습니다.
<razgon> 네트워크를 처리할 수 없습니다 라고 나옵니다.
<razgon> 네트워크보면요.
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 쌈바!
<drake_kr> 쌈바의 여인
<lyuso> 빠르네요
<drake_kr> 그게 또 버전이란게 있고 해서 ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 삼바 버전이 여러개더군요
<jincreator> drake_kr: 혹시 bind 볼 줄 아세요? T.T
<Seony> 이브 온라인 한국인 회사 중에서 문래빗은 회원수가 무려 255명이나 되네요.
<drake_kr> 일단 파일을 늘 올리던곳에 올려....
<lyuso> 바인드라.....
<drake_kr> 봐줄게
<drake_kr> data.drake.kr/board
<lyuso> 바인드가 DB 바인드 말씀하시는건가요?
<drake_kr> private 한거면 jincreator.drake.kr에 sftp로 올리고..
<drake_kr> dns server요
<drake_kr> bind9
<lyuso> 아..... DNS.....
<jincreator> 사실 포럼에 올렸는데...묻혀버렸습니다. http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=19615
<lyuso> ......
<jincreator> 필요하면 그냥 일시적으로 읽을 수만 있는 서버 계정 하나 만들어 드릴게요.(=발등에 불 떨어짐)
<razgon> 저렇게 질문하시면 저같은 하수는 그냥 답글도 없이...ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> -.-
<lyuso> 저도 답변을 뭐라 할 수 없네요
<drake_kr> 잠만
<lyuso> DNS 를 안돌리니.....
<drake_kr> 뭐가 이렇게 길어
<drake_kr> 마스터는 어디갔고?
<jincreator> 마스터는...제 권한 밖입니다.
<drake_kr> 아 마스터가 123.456.789.12
<drake_kr> 엥?
<drake_kr> master에서 slave 명시도 안하고 slave를 어떻게 알아..
<drake_kr> 발등에 불이 떨어졌으면 recursive는 빼도 돼
<drake_kr> 정방향 zone파일하고
<jincreator> 아, master는 저희쪽에 설정을 해줬다고 합니다.
<drake_kr> 어라?
<drake_kr> 잠깐만 내 서버에 설치하긴 좀 그러니까 넷북에다가 bind 설치좀 할게
<lyuso> LMMS 가 그나마 쓸만한 오디오 시퀸서였는데 win 1.3.X 미지원이군.
<drake_kr> jincreator: 남은 기한은?
<jincreator> 이미 지났다고 봐야죠...
<jincreator> 그냥...최대한 빨리? -.-;
<drake_kr> 해결하기 전엔 집에 못간다 이거네?
<lyuso> 사고 재대로 난거구나...;;
<drake_kr> 아니 궁금한건 지나고 말고가 아니야
<jincreator> 음...그런 건 아니지만 주위 사람들의 눈총이 점점 따가워지겠죠...
<drake_kr> 내가 넷북쪽으로 시스템을 돌려볼테니..
<lyuso> .....
<drake_kr> 이따가 니가 접속할수 있거든
<drake_kr> ssh 계정으로 들어와서 내부 ip 접속을 하면 돼
<drake_kr> 나도 dns 설정에 시간이 어느정도 걸리긴 하니까..
<grr> 요새는 설치 로그가 웹으로 그냥 뿜는군요 ;
<drake_kr> 작업로그 보여주면 되겠지?
<lyuso> 그러게요....
<jincreator> 내부 ip 접속이라는 게 뭔가요?
<drake_kr> 공유기에서 NAT 들어가는데
<drake_kr> private ip라는 놈
<jincreator> 아, 무슨 말인지 알겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 마스터로 pc 한대를 더 갖다두었으면 지금 발등에 불이 안 떨어졌어도 되었을것을..
<lyuso> 12월 강의는 왠지 DNS 운영하기 나올 포스
<jincreator> 있으면 무조건 들어야 할 1인이군요...
<lyuso> 그런데, 컴퓨터 대수가 늘어나면 사설 DNS 가 필요하긴 하죠.....
<lyuso> 가령 lyuso.net 앞에 virtual host 붙어서 web.lyuso.net 하면
<lyuso> 내부에서 virtual host 보고 private ip 맵핑된 대로 넘겨야하니.
<razgon|> 갑자기 조용..ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 두분은 아마 쿼리로 직접대화중이시거나 이미 연락이 갔을거고
<lyuso> 저는 저대로 아트릭스 dmesg 로그에 오류나서 삽질중이고.......
<lyuso> 그렇죠. =)
<jincreator> 응? 그건 아닌데요...
<lyuso> 아닌가요. 'ㅅ'
<lyuso> 그럴꺼라 생각했는데
<jincreator> 네, 아닙니다. -ㅅ-
<lyuso> 네에.... ;ㅅ;
<jincreator> 사람들이 왜 DNSERVER를 극찬하는 지 이젠 이해가 가네요.
<drake_kr> 아 미치것네 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 아.....
<drake_kr> jincreator: master로는 잘 동작함?
<jincreator> 당연하죠. master가 학교인데요.
<lyuso> dnsever 가 아마 통큰에서 돌리는건가....
<drake_kr> 아니
<drake_kr> 그 서버
<jincreator> 음...master로 할 도메인이 없어 안해봤는데요.
<drake_kr> 아니 master 구성부터 해야..
<razgon|> 링크하드를 보니 텍스트큐브를 약간 모디파이한 거네요.ㅎ
<jincreator> master는 학교 DNS인데요.
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴㄴㄴㄴㄴㄴ
<drake_kr> 컴터하고 허브 있음?
<jincreator> 컴터를 제 노트북이라 쳐도 허브는 없네요.
<drake_kr> 아, 아니다
<drake_kr> 서버가 일반 컴터지?
<lyuso> 그런가요.... 링크하드가 그렇구나....
<drake_kr> 모니터 달린것
<jincreator> 일반 PC는 맞는데 학교 서버실에 있어 제가 접근은 못해요. ssh로 하고 있어요.
<drake_kr> 아...
<drake_kr> 더럽네 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> (...)
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 랜선뽑고 master로 잘 도는지 확인부터 하는게 좋은데..
<razgon|> ㅋ
<jincreator> 끙...그렇군요.
<drake_kr> 왜 내것도 안되는겨 -.-
<lyuso> 쩝.....
<jincreator> 확실히 DNS는 어렵군요. 컴터와 허브 대신에 버박으로 먼저 해봐야겠습니다.
<lyuso> 성공하시길.......
<jincreator> 네, 감사합니다.
<lyuso> 저도 dns 를 안돌리니 모르겠네요. 'ㅅ'
<lyuso> ㅠㅜ
<Seony> 액정 깨진 코어i5 놋북이 하나 있는데, 뭘로 쓰면 좋을까요?
<Seony> 집에 이미 다른 놋북으로 서버를 돌리고 있는데..
<jincreator> 액정 수리비 측정용이요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 모니터를 연결해서 일반 pc처럼 써요
<lyuso> .....모니터 연결해서 쓰셔도 되고
<lyuso> 수리해서 쓰셔도 되고
<Seony> 일반PC로 쓰고있는 게 충분히 많아서요 ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 프로젝터 달아서 홈시어터용 미디어서버라던지요. =)
<Seony> 지금 방에 굴러다니는 놋북이 3대나 있는데, 막상 뭘로 쓰면 좋을지 생각해보면 쓸데가 없네요
<Seony> 임수 하나 줘야지 ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 많이 있으시구나...
<lyuso> 임수옹 횡재구나!
<Seony> lyuso: 맥미니서버도 필요없어서 전원 껐어요 ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 네...... 바쁘시니 쓰실 일이 없으신가봐요
<Seony> 네 그렇기도 하고, 아이클라우드가 등장해서 필요없어졌기도 하고... 많이 있어봐야 전기세만 나가고...
<Seony> 와이프 데탑, 제 놋북, 서버 이렇게 세 대만 있으면 충분한 거 같아요. 더 있어봐야 쓸데도 없고...
<lyuso> 그렇겠어요.......
<lyuso> 사람수만큼 1대씩 하고 홈서버 하면 딱 되겠더라구요.
<drake_kr> 마눌님 데탑은 윈도그인가요?
<Seony> 네. 전에는 무조건 많이 있으면 좋겠다 싶었는데..
<Seony> 음.. 아이맥에다 윈도우 깔아줬어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 와이프는 컴맹이라 자기 눈에 익숙하지 않으면 불편해하거든요
<lyuso> 많이 있으면 좋긴 하죠. 저 같은 경우는 컴퓨터별로 분담해야 할 일을 적은 컴퓨터가 한꺼번에 하니......
<Seony> 음... 그러고보면 집에서 클러스터링을 해야할 정도면 많이 있어야겠군요
<drake_kr> jincreator: 아 bind질 하다 네트워크 나갔네 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 나도 vbox 새로 두개 돌려봐야겠다.. -.-
<lyuso> 클러스터 뿐만 아니라.....
<lyuso> CCTV 를 제어하는 컴퓨터나 녹화하는 컴퓨터, 전력설비용 스카다 제어 컴퓨터 등등
<Seony> 그런걸 집에서 돌려요?
<drake_kr> avr이라니..
<drake_kr> 8비트라니..
<lyuso> 넵
<Seony> 오...
<lyuso> 예전엔 돌렸었어요
<Seony> 나도 홈오토메이션 한 번 알아볼까...
<lyuso> 그런데
<drake_kr> cctv 제어/녹화는 8비트로 하는 더러운 세상
<lyuso> 문제는  구축한 이래로 다들 많이 망가져서 이제 가동을 못해요.
<lyuso> 기상관측용 장비들도 데이터로거랑 핵심 부분이 망가져서 아예 가동불능이고..... 스카다 돌리는데 쓰는 PLC 들도 최근 정전사고 등등으로 다들 많이 손상되어서
<lyuso> 유지보수를 못하니...... 어쩔 수 없네요. =)
<lyuso> 다들 중고이니....... 결국 재대로 못버티고 죽더군요.
<drake_kr> 근데 HA의 경우 통신은 뭘로 해요?
<lyuso> USB 나 네트워크로 하는게 편해서 그렇게 하고 있어요.....
<drake_kr> zigbee가 뜰랑말랑 하더니 안 뜨네요 -.-
<lyuso> 장비그룹 내에서는 devicenet 으로 돌리구요. =)
<lyuso> 저는 무선에 대해서 신뢰를 잘 못합니다.
<drake_kr> devicenet이면 can같은건가요
<lyuso> 네. 비슷한거에요. =)
<lyuso> 아....화장실....
<drake_kr> 근데 zigbee는 확실히 매력있던데요
<drake_kr> 전력소모가..
<drake_kr> HA를 위해서 태어났다고 생각했는데..
<lyuso> FA 용이었죠.... 지그비는....
<drake_kr> 흠.. 그런가요
<lyuso> 그런데 저는 유선이 좋아요. =)
<drake_kr> 근데, 선이 들어가기 애매한 곳에 zigbee 좋겠더라고요
<drake_kr> AA 빳데리로 6개월 간다는 정보를 본것 같은데..
<lyuso> 6개월은 무리......
<drake_kr> 무선은 좋은것
<grr> drake_kr: 아 openacs 설치했더니 이름만 같은 다른 프로그램이었어요 ㅡㅡ
<drake_kr> -.-
<lyuso> 무선 교란 문제로 인해 음.........엿
<drake_kr> acs가 뭐지? 아 씨바 서버?
<grr> 네 openacs 라서 서버인줄 알았는데.. 그게 아니라 그냥 ejb 파일이었네요 - -;
<lyuso> ....
<lyuso> 저는 open nas 인줄. -_-
<drake_kr> jincreator: ping
<jincreator> 넵
<drake_kr> nslookup 에서 servfail 뜸?
<jincreator> 네.
<drake_kr> 후.. 짜잉난다 나도 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 일단 들어가서 에러란거네
<jincreator> ^^;
<drake_kr> 어라..
<drake_kr> jincreator: /etc/bind/named.conf.local에서 zone 파일을 절대경로로 지정하면 어떻게됨?
<jincreator> 한번 해볼게요. 설마...
<jincreator> (...)
<jincreator> 잘...되네요...
<lyuso> 설마
<jincreator> 허허허...
<lyuso> ....
<drake_kr> 거기서 문제일줄은 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ?
<lyuso> 절대경로란 소중한거네요. =)
<jincreator> 음...우분투 서버 가이드 보고 했는데...위키니 고쳐놔야겠네요.
<lyuso> 네.....
<jincreator> 허허허...웹브라우저에서도 바로 되네요.
<lyuso> .....
<jincreator> 로그에서라도 좀 보여주지...
<jincreator> 모두 clug.cau.ac.kr 접속 되시나요?
<lyuso> 중앙대학교 리눅스 쓰는이의
<lyuso> 클러그 나오네요
<jincreator> 감사합니다.
<lyuso> 넵
<jincreator> 아. 진짜 허무하네요.
<lyuso> ...
<lyuso> 은근 발생하는 사고 중 하나였죠.
<lyuso> 웹페이지 만들때도 느낍니다.
<drake_kr> 근데 제 경험으로도 저거 절대경로 안 써준것 같은데요
<drake_kr> 원래
<jincreator> 네, 원래 파일을 못찾으면 로그에 떠야 하는데...버그인 걸까요?
<lyuso> 흐음.....
<drake_kr> 흐음.....
<lyuso> 이해가 안가요 저도
<drake_kr> 버그는 아닌것 같고..
<drake_kr> 뭐, 이래서 서버 운영자들은 버전이 올라가는걸 좋아하지 않는거죠..
<jincreator> 그래도 데비안 stable이라 믿었는데...
<drake_kr> debian 이용자들이 현실에 안주하는 이유가 이런데 있음
<drake_kr> 올리면 되던게 안돼
<lyuso> ......
<drake_kr> 아 씨바 다시 해야돼?
<lyuso> 되던게 안되 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그나마 우분투가 10.04까지 약진했지만
<drake_kr> 좀 주춤하니까 debian 유저들이 그러잖아요
<drake_kr> '거봐. 되던게 안된다니까?'
<lyuso> 공감이에요. 11 로 올라가고나서 안되는게 엄청 늘어나요
<drake_kr> 실제로 11.04를 제가 안 쓰게된 이유가
<drake_kr> gpc가 없어졌어요
<drake_kr> 난 필요한데.
<lyuso> gpc 뿐만이 아니라...... 많이 사라졋죠
<lyuso> 게다가 너무 무거워지니 부팅도 잘 안되고
<jincreator> drake_kr: 도와주셔서 감사합니다.
<drake_kr> 그럼 다음에 콜라 사줘
<drake_kr> 아니 카페모카 한잔 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> BPL 적용이군요!
<jincreator> 네, 알겠습니다. ^^;
<razgon|> 리하이요
<razgon|> 애기재우면서 하고 있어요
<lyuso> 네....
<razgon|> 텍큐는 곧사라질까요?
<lyuso> 구글삽질이..... 아마 사라지게 할지 몰라요.
<razgon|> 구글에 합병되서 사라질거라고 해서요
<lyuso> 네.....
<razgon|> 그러면 대용이될만한게있을까요?
<razgon|> 아....가셔버렸당...
<drake_kr> textcube는 쓸만해요
<drake_kr> 구글이 다 망쳐놓는다던가 그런거야 가입형에서 그런거고..
<razgon|> 아. 괜찮군요.
<razgon|> 네트워크 구성을 관리하는 패키지가 따로있나요?
<drake_kr> 네트워크는 넓습니다
<drake_kr> 파일도 스트림이니 네트워크의 일종이라서요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon|> 아! 제가 말씀드리는 건요 윈도우의 네트워크관리자 같은거요
<drake_kr> 아.. gui는 잘 모르겠습니다..
<drake_kr> cli쪽에서는 cnetworkmanager라는게 있긴해요
<razgon|> 삼바는 있는데 연결이 안되는게 이상해서요
<drake_kr> 아하..
<drake_kr> http://www.google.co.kr/search?gcx=w&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=%EC%9A%B0%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC+%EC%82%BC%EB%B0%94+%EC%84%9C%EB%B2%84+%EC%84%A4%EC%B9%98
<razgon|> 저쪽 컴에서 보겠습니다.
<razgon> 오 감사합니다. 사용자 설정을 해줘야 하는 군요.ㅎ^^;;
<razgon> 너무 윈도우 적인 생각만 했군요.
<drake_kr> 부활 노래 좋군요..
<razgon> 어떤 곡이죠?
<drake_kr> 3집 사랑할수록
<razgon> 아. 좋은 곡이죠. 제 고등학교때 들었는데.
<razgon> 당시는 듀스 좋아했는데. 그곡을 들으니 제가 넘 좋더군요.
<drake_kr> 듀스!
<drake_kr> 난어딘가 또 여긴누군가
<razgon> 우리는!
<razgon> 저 멀리서 누가 날 부르고있어!!
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ 저도 실은..
<jsg0363> 여러분의 열화와 같은 성원에 힘입어
<drake_kr> 듀스 다음으로 들은 곡들이 거의 funk나 heavy metal쪽이어서..
<jsg0363> 코분투로 바궜습니다
<razgon> 축하합니다.
<drake_kr> 축하합니다.
<razgon> 저는 우분투 서버에다가 윈도우 올리다가 보니 64비트 코분투가 되는 느낌이네요..ㅎㅎ
<jsg0363> 파이어폭스
<jsg0363> 메뉴바는 왜 위에 고정되어있는거에요
<drake_kr> 분도님이 열받았나봅니다
<razgon> 저 다시 재로그인 하겠습니다.ㅎ
<drake_kr> 12.04부터는 아틀 컴터 뺏어서라도 개발하신다고함..
<razgon> 어떤거요?
<jsg0363> 파이어폭스 메뉴바요
<razgon> 아..
<razgon> 재로그인 하겠습니다.ㅎ
<jsg0363> 파일 편집 보기 이동 북마크 등
<jsg0363> 그 포럼에 나와있는데로
<jsg0363> 지웠어요
<jincreator> jsg0363: Firefox의 부가기능에 들어가 확장 기능에서 Global Menu Bar Integration을 사용 안함으로 하세요.
<jsg0363> 그래서 다른창들은 안그런데 파이어폭스 인터넷 창만
<drake_kr> 오오 역시 gui 최강자 jincreator
<jincreator> (...)
<jsg0363> 아 이렇게 하면 되는구나
<jsg0363> 포럼에다 다시 올려주시면 유용하겠네요
<jsg0363> 제가 그냥 올렸습니다
<jsg0363> 나중에 찾기 쉽게
<jsg0363> 귀찮으실까바
<jincreator> 네, 감사합니다.
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<jsg0363> 이번달 세미나는 홈페이지 가르쳐 주신다고 하셨죠
<jsg0363> 블로그도 가르쳐주신다고 하셨는데
<jsg0363> 다음블로그 같은 거 말고 개인 블로그 말하는 건가요?
<jsg0363> 드레이크 kr 님
<jsg0363> 궁금한거 있어요
<jsg0363> 우분투 서버하고 데스크탑 버젼이 차이가 많은지요
<drake_kr> 마우스 쓰냐 키보드 쓰냐 차이요
<jsg0363> 아 그렇군요 "인류를 위한 우분투 리눅스" 샀어요
<jsg0363> 책이요
<jsg0363> 우분투 관련서적은 많이 없더라구요
<drake_kr> 흠 창세기전 1은 도스용이었군..
<drake_kr> 우분투 관련서적 == google.com 이요
<jsg0363> 오늘 아침에 포럼사이트 안들어가지던데
<jsg0363> 왜 그런거에요
<drake_kr> ddos요
<jsg0363> 공격 들어온거에요?
<jsg0363> 그런거 누가 하지
<jsg0363> 잡았어요?
<drake_kr> 잡을수 있다면 고생 안 하겠죠 ㅋㅋ
<jsg0363> 국내에는 우분투 관련책 살곳이없나요
<jsg0363> 해외배송비때문에
<jsg0363> 너무비싸서
<drake_kr> 흠.. 그냥 리눅스 서적엔 desktop 관련된 내용이 잘 없는데..
<razgon> 다시 들어 왔습니다.
<drake_kr> 아 다음엔 그냥 치즈피자 먹어야지
<drake_kr> 페페로니피자는 콤비네이션보다 많네.. -ㅅ-
<jsg0363> 우분투가 태블릿 피씨 스마트폰 스마트티비에도 쓰인다네요
<drake_kr> 에이
<drake_kr> 누가그래요
<jsg0363> 그럼 유료화 될 가능성도 없나요?
<jsg0363> 뉴스에 떳어요
<drake_kr> 오?
<jsg0363> http://news.inews24.com/php/news_view.php?g_serial=614531&g_menu=020600
<drake_kr> (뉴스랑 안친한..)
<drake_kr> 마크셔틀워스 이새키 초심을 잃고 말야
<drake_kr> 뭐 쨌건
<jsg0363> 유료화되면
<jsg0363> 어떻게하지
<drake_kr> asus로 나오겠네요
<drake_kr> 기기값은 지불하지 않으면 판매하지 않을테니까요
<jsg0363> asus가 뭐에요
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 다나와같은데서 아주 많이 보이는 회사요
<jsg0363> 메인보드회사이름인데
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 메인보드회사요
<jsg0363> 글로 나온다구요?
<drake_kr> 아 소찬휘 노래좋다
<drake_kr> 뭐, asus쪽 보드랑 잘 맞아요
<jsg0363> 근데 우분투는 컴퓨터 권장사양이 어떻게
<drake_kr> 소프트웨어업체쪽에서는 자기것 잘 돌아가는 회사쪽으로 레퍼런스를 올리고 싶어할테니..
<drake_kr> desktop은 확실히 잘 모르겠는데
<drake_kr> 강연에서도 이야기했듯 전 32mb 메모리 가진 머신에도 설치해서 운용해봤어요
<jsg0363> 버벅거리는데요
<jsg0363> 원래 리눅스가 좀 그런가요
<jsg0363> 저는 좀 버벅 거려요
<drake_kr> 제가 그래서! gui를 안 써요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> 제가 오늘 오후에 bodhi linux배포판 설치해서 사용해 보았는데요
<razgon> 우분투 기반의 패키지입니다.
<razgon> 근데 거기 메뉴에 타블렛도 있더군요.
<razgon> 더한건 ARM 아키텍쳐에 대한 설치패키지도 존재한다는 거죠.
<jsg0363> 스마트폰에도 우분투 깔 수 있나요
<razgon> 글쎄요. 일단은 지금은 이론상 가능하지 않나요? 11버전부터 arm아키텍쳐 지원한다고 하니.
<hacking_u> jsg0363, 아트릭스도 우분투 기반으로 랩탑모드가 있는 겁니다
<hacking_u> 넥서스원에도 깔립니다
<razgon> 오!~
<hacking_u> 근데 완전한 건 아닙니다 =_=
<hacking_u> 근데 돌아가는 게 어딥니까 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> 그러면 하이탭에다가 우분투 기반의 그배포판좀 설치해야 겠네요.ㅋ
<hacking_u> http://www.todaysppc.com/mbzine/bbs/view.php?id=free&no=126870
<hacking_u> 이미 올렸네요 우분투
<hacking_u> 원래 ARM용 우분투 나온다죠 =_=
<razgon> 오~!!!!
<razgon> 우분투는 조금 무거운데 가벼운 판으로 올려 봐야 겠네요.ㅎ
<hacking_u> 과연 무거울까요? ㅋ
<razgon> 약간 무거울거 같아요.
<jsg0363> 하이탭이 얼마죠
<razgon> 제가 처음으로 루분투 설치했는데 기어가더군요.
<razgon> 하긴 10년전 노트북이긴 했지만요.
<razgon> slax만 어느정도 움직여 주고요. 다른 건 안되더군요.
<hacking_u> 10년전이면...
<hacking_u> 딱 서버구축용이 좋겠네요
<razgon> P-1110 후지쯔 거요.
<razgon> 그때는 서버는 커녕 리눅스에 대한 지식이 전무해서요.
<razgon> 그런 용도가 있을줄은.
<razgon> 설치실험을 하다가 사망.
<razgon> 치명적인 고장으로 잠들어 있습니다.
<hacking_u> 어이쿠...
<hacking_u> 여튼 이거 괜찮아 보이네요?
<razgon> 아깝습니다.
<hacking_u> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEhetGMWVdI&feature=related
<hacking_u> ARM 기반은아니지 싶은데 여튼 빨라요 충분히
<hacking_u> jsg0363 하이탭 가격은 모르겠어요.
<razgon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3j2cT2n9EnQ&feature=related
<razgon> 이거도 있네요.
<razgon> 에이서 아이코나탭. w500
<razgon> 이건 국내 출시 되었었죠.
<jsg0363> 어떻게 깔아요
<jsg0363> 태블릿 피씨버젼이 다로 있나요?
<razgon> 모르겠어요
<razgon> 근데 w500은 시피유가 오크트레일인가 아톰인가 입니다.
<razgon> a500버젼은 테그라2가 들어가 있고요.
<razgon> 위에 독일 영상 보니 우분투 11.04부팅하는 데 근 1분가량이 걸리는 군요.
<jsg0363> 갤럭시 K 에다 깔 수 있을까요
<razgon> 아!   w500은요 AMD C-50이 설치되었습니다. 온타리오 프레임.
<razgon> 설마..
<razgon> 가능 할지도
<razgon> APU시스템의 온타리오 플렛폼
<razgon> 터치는 잘되네요.
<hacking_u> 갤K든 뭐든 chroot로 안드로이드 암 리눅스 커널 위에서 더부살이는 가능할겁니다
<hacking_u> 근데... 이게 더 나을지도 몰라요
<hacking_u> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFmNG2k5ENw&feature=related
<hacking_u> 아이팟에다 네이티브 우분투 -_-
<razgon> 그건.. 좀..
<razgon> 이미 괜찮은 애플이 있는데.
<razgon> 애플은 애플다워야 이뻐요.
<hacking_u> 글쎄요 저는 ㅋ
<razgon> 그래도 이쁘네요.ㅎ
<razgon> 만약 우분투 타블렛이 나온다면 엄청난 파괴력을 보일 겁니다.
<razgon> 윈도우가 사양떼문에 그랬다면 타블렛의 낮은 사양을 무난히 커버해 준다면 이렇게 좋은게 없을 겁니다. 안드로이드처럼 오류 안나고, 윈도우와의 데이터 공유가 원활하고요.
<razgon> 하이탭에 우분투가 되면 가벼운 버젼으로 설치해서 봐야 겠군요.ㅋ
<razgon> 문제는 가격인데.
<razgon> 아이코나탭이나 하이탭의 가격이 얼마나 나가는가가.
<razgon> 아이코나 탭은 중고로 어느 정도 나올까요? 하이탭은 어느정도 나올까요?
<jsg0363> http://matpclub.com/s/?document_srl=1007644
<jsg0363> 제가 2007년도 후반기엔가
<jsg0363> 임베디드 소프트웨어 를 직업학교에서 들었거든요
<jsg0363> 그때는 초창기때라 점심값에 돈받아가면서 공부했어요
<jsg0363> 지방에서 그런 과목 만나기가 힘들었는데
<jsg0363> 초창기가아니지요
<jsg0363> ㅋ
<jsg0363> 근데 그때 임베디드 리눅스를 조금 배웠던 기억이 나네요
<jsg0363> 구경하기가 힘들어요
<hacking_u> 아까부터 자꾸 팅기네요
<razgon> 임베디드 리눅스면. 그때 장길석님 만나셨겠네요. jwbrowswer만드신분.
<jsg0363> 제가 이름을 잘몰라서요
<jsg0363> 저는 평택에서 배웠거든요
<razgon> 아..
<jsg0363> 그땐 그런과목 낯설었었는데용
<razgon> 데비안이 리눅스 배포판의 대모라면
<jsg0363> 지금은 그쪽으로 쭉 갔으면 어땟을까 하는생각이 들기도해요
<razgon> 리눅스는 오픈소스의 대모죠.
<razgon> 닌텐도 디에스에 들어가는 것도 리눅스 였다는데. 맞나요?
<jsg0363> 전 잘 모르겠어요
<Seony> 아닐껄요.
<jsg0363> 허투로 배워서
<Seony> 그렇담 NDS의 소스부터 공개됐겠죠
<razgon> 그렇겠군요.
<razgon> 근데 문제가 생겼어요
<razgon> 우분투 서버에서 윈도우 얹고 난뒤에 음향설정했는데 음악이 안나와요.
<razgon> 전혀
<razgon> 연결은 HDMI 로 티비에 연결해 놓았는데요. 무슨 설정이 잘못되었을까요?
<drake_kr> apu 기동
<drake_kr> 캐터펄트 리니어 위치에
<drake_kr> 사출준비
<drake_kr> i have control
<razgon> ?
<drake_kr> 아닙니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> APU 하면 건담 생각나서 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> http://www.todaysppc.com/mbzine/bbs/view.php?id=early&no=3716
<razgon> 기밣하네요.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 카세트인가
<razgon> 타블렛속에 핸드폰요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ 카세트같은 느낌이잖아요
<razgon> 리하이요
<drake_kr> 저분 이야기하는거 저 한번도 못 본듯..
<razgon> ㅎㄸㄷ
<razgon> drake_kr: 감사합니다. 덕분에 연결했습니다. 삼바에.
<drake_kr> 그럼 광주 가면 고기인가요?
<drake_kr> 말씀이 없으시다 (...)
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon> 광주면 고기죠
<razgon> 그때 말씀하신 시내면 가실곳이 고깃집밖에 없습니다.
<razgon> 마늘 삼겹살 구이.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 볏집마늘삼겹살!
<razgon> ?
<razgon> 그거랑은 다르구요.
<razgon> 마늘가지고 숙성한게 있습니다.
<drake_kr> 삼합은 명환이형이 못 먹겠군..
<drake_kr> 그거 삼합이 지대루 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 아니요
<razgon> 광주 홍어는 못드세요.
<razgon> 굉장히 셉니다.
<drake_kr> 긍게 그걸 명환이형이 못 먹을테구요
<razgon> 제가 충청도 사람인데요. 식성이 아주 좋습니다.
<razgon> 근데 홍어 처음에는 못먹었어요.
<razgon> 지금은 아주 잘 먹습니다. 근데.
<drake_kr> 저 출신은 장흥이라서요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 완전 삭인거는 못먹습니다.
<razgon> 아.! 좋은 곳이죠. 한우!
<razgon> 홍어애국 까지는 먹습니다.ㅎ
<razgon> 아주 직이는 맛.!!
<drake_kr> 코가 뻥 뚫리는 느낌이 20 이후로 없었네요
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon> 아 갑자기 지름신에 식욕이...ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 머, 저 가게 되면 삼합 테이블 하나 하죠 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon> 삼합은 그쪽이 아니라 저쪽 시장쪽으로.ㅋ
<razgon> 광주 시내쪽은 홍어 먹을 만한데가 없어요
<drake_kr> 음.. 거기 분들은 다 잘 드시죠? ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 남자는 잘먹는데. 광주 출신인 와이프는 못드십니다.ㅎ
<drake_kr> (얼마나 쎈걸 먹이려구..)
<drake_kr> 필리핀에 있을때 들었는데
<drake_kr> 한국 방문한 외국인이
<drake_kr> 어느 할무이가 맛있는거라면서 줬는데
<drake_kr> 먹고나서 한국말이 나왔대요
<drake_kr> "씨발" 이라고
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> 홍어인가요? 아니면 김치?
<drake_kr> 김치는 외국에도 많이 파니까
<drake_kr> 그렇게 거부감이 들진 않는듯요
<razgon> 김치보다는 기무치였겠죠.
<drake_kr> 아뇨, 맛김치같은건 의외로 잘 먹드라구요
<Seony> 한국 티비 보면, 외국인들이 김치 맛있어요~ 이러면서 방송 많이 때리는데 다 그짓말. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 서양인들 관점에서 봤을 때, 김치는 아주 냄새가 고약하고 보는 것만으로도 속이 쓰릴 정도로 매워보이는 음식이라 거의 안먹습니다...
<Seony> 먹어도 맛있다고 생각 안하구요...
<drake_kr> 네 그건 맞는듯요
<razgon> 솔직히 한국언론이 조작이 심하다고 생각됩니다.
<Seony> 김치가 맛있는 건 한국사람들 생각이구요 ㅎㅎ... 슬픈 현실입니다...
<drake_kr> 근데 한국 방문할 정도면 어느정도는 각오하고 오는듯 싶어요
<Seony> 그건 그렇죠.
<Seony> 그만큼 관심이 있단 얘기니깐요.
<drake_kr> 근데
<razgon> 케이팝 전세계적으로 인기라고 하는데 저는 거품이라고 생각됩니다.
<drake_kr> 그런사람한테 홍어를 먹였대요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon> 단, 케이팝의 존재를 알고는 있다 정도 겠지요.
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 홍어는 그래도 좀 가능성이 있는 게, 네덜란드인가 어딘가에 홍어에 몇백배에 해당하는 삭힌 생선이 있다면서요? ㅋ
<razgon> 노르웨이인가 그럴거에요.
<Seony> 네. 그거 장난 아니라던데 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 청어 발효시킨 스트뢰밍?
<Seony> *절대로* 건물 안에서 통조림 캔 따면 안된답니다.
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 네. 맞아요 그거 스트뢰밍
<Seony> 건물 안에서 통조림 따면 냄새가 한달을 간대요 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 그다음이 취두부
<razgon> 취두부도 홍어와 비슷한거 같아여.
<Seony> 근데 제가 해외에 나와서 살아서 보는 건데요, 한국음식은 한국사람만 만들 수 있는 거 아세요?
<Seony> 그게 더 진입장벽을 어렵게 하는 요소이기도 한데, 참 신기하죠..
<razgon> 그래요? 대만 갔을때는 주인이 한국인이 아니라 화교가 만들었어요.
<Seony> 아시아권은 어느정도 가능성이 있다고 봐요.
<razgon> 근데 손맛이 있더군요. 한국에 왠간한데보다 맛있어요.
<Seony> 근데 서양권에서는 거의 없어요
<Seony> 서양애들이 일식 하는 경우는 많이 있거든요
<razgon> 음식의 기본시스템에 대한 개념이 다른 거 같아요.
<Seony> 근데 한식 만드는 백인 있으면 거진 뉴스감이죠.
<Seony> 예를 들면 육개장이라는 음식을 시켰으면,
<Seony> 쌀밥은 당연히 같이 먹어야한다고 생각하죠?
<razgon> 맞아요 우리나라는 밥을 중심으로 반찬을 만드는 시스템이라면. 외국은
<Seony> 근데 쌀밥 안먹고 육개장만 먹는 사람들도 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> 외국은 메인디쉬라고 그게 자꾸바뀌죠.ㅋ
<Seony> 그것도 일본계 미국인인데...
<Seony> 그만큼, 우리가 맛있다고 생각하는 건 우리만의 생각이라는 거거느요.
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 오리지날 일본인은 아니군요.ㅋ
<drake_kr> '너 또 쌀밥먹어? 난 점심때 먹어서 질리는데..' <-
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그렇다고 그게 한국음식이 맛없다는 건 아니지만, 우리가 맛있다고 해서 그걸 상대방한테 강요해서는 안된다는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 약간 한국인들이 강요하는게 있죠.
<drake_kr> 그러면서 피자를 먹는거죠
<razgon> 아니 아시아계가.
<razgon> 주로 동질성을 증명시키기 위한 일종의 의식.
<razgon> 홍어 못먹으면
<Seony> 음.. 전 홍어 먹어본 적 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 아니 이런 맛있는 걸 못드셔? 이런 말 나오고, 잘 먹으면 아따! 먹을줄 아는 구만!! 하고 친근해 지는.
<razgon> 잘 삮인건 강한 암모니아 냄새가 납니다.
<razgon> 근데 진짜 잘 숙성시킨건 정말 맛있습니다. 뒤에 나오는 멋진 향과 중독성.ㅋ
<razgon> 베트남 쌀국수 먹다 보면 강한 향료땜시 조금은 거북스러워 지는데 2번정도 먹으면 완전 맛있어서 빠집니다.
<drake_kr> 중국에도 그런 음식이 좀 많은것 같아요
<razgon> 원래 제3세계음식을 전혀 와이프가 못먹었는데요.  베트남 쌀국수와 인도 탄두리치킨과 난과 커리는 좋아함.
<drake_kr> 근데 roach 튀긴건 진짜 토나와서 -.-
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 베트남 쌀국수는 진짜 마약이에요 마약
<Seony> 저는 그거 2년 동안 1주일에 한 번씩 한 번도 안빼고 다녔어요
<razgon> 중국음식에 팔각과 고수나물이 아주 멋지죠.
<razgon> 아니 중국음식은 팔각.
<razgon> 베트남 쌀국수는 고수나물.
<razgon> 그거 없으면 남방계 음식은 개성을 잃어버릴정도입니다.
<drake_kr> 머 어쨌건 외국사람들도 설렁탕 정도는 잘 먹던디요 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 그건 아주 잘된 누들슾이죠.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 필리핀은 의외로 한국이랑 식성이 비슷해서..
<razgon> http://cafe.naver.com/joonggonara.cafe?iframe_url=/ArticleRead.nhn%3Farticleid=89547165&
<razgon> 이거 탐나네요
<drake_kr> 안 열립니다
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 근데 필리핀 애들 먹는거 다른 한국사람들은 못 먹겠다고들 하는데.. 전 걔들 먹는식이 싸고 맛나던디..
<drake_kr> 한끼에 천원이믄 해결인디..
<razgon> http://cafe.naver.com/musicstar2.cafe?iframe_url=/ArticleRead.nhn%3Farticleid=8747706&
<razgon> 이것도요.
<drake_kr> 쓸만하겠네요
<razgon> 저는 대만 갔는데. 잘 먹은 사람은 저밖에 없어요.ㅋ
<razgon> 무조건 먹고 하오취! 하면 됩니다.ㅎ
<drake_kr> 아! 그러고보니 전 대만 한번 안 가봤네요
<razgon> delicious!!
<drake_kr> 딜리셔쯩~
<razgon> 저는 대만만 가보았습니다!
<razgon> ㅎ
<razgon> 안드로이드인데 우분투 올리면 될듯.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 제가 중국 인도 말레이시아 태국 필리핀 일본 칠레 가봤네요
<razgon> 대만은 나중에 애들 8-10살사이에 한 5-7일 잡아서 가보면 좋을 거 같아요 교육상
<razgon> 우와 부럽습니다.
<razgon> 저는 비행기탄건 2가지 밖에없었습니다.
<razgon> 대만과 제주도
<drake_kr> 나중에 신혼여행으로 오끼나와를 가볼테야 (... )
<razgon> 오키나와보다는 대만가세요
<razgon> 비슷한 위치 다른 가격입니다.
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon> 오키나와가 훨!~~~
<razgon> 비싸다는.
<razgon> 근데 신혼으로 가기는 좀 그렇군요.
<drake_kr> 오끼나와는 일본사람도 잘 안 간다능
<razgon> 인프라가 생각보다 별루
<drake_kr> 뭐, 요금 생각하면 괌이나 싸이판이 좋을것 같아요
<razgon> 일본인은 훗카이도 많이 가겠군요.
<razgon> 아마도 ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 머, 휴양지니까
<drake_kr> 신혼여행 이외의 일로 놀러가거나 한다면 Seony님 계신곳에 한번 가보고 싶군요..
<Seony> 하와이 오시면 유명환님 말씀대로 신혼여행길에 귀국 안하고 눌러사실 수도 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그리고 마이애미 맨하탄 캘리포니아 가보고 싶군요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 가고싶은곳도 많다 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 하와이 마이애미 맨하탄 캘리포니아 디트로이트
<razgon> 저는 가고 싶은 곳은 이년에 한번씩만.
<razgon> 내년은 홍콩과 마카오 가고 싶네요
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 저도 꼭 가보고 싶은곳이 있긴한데..
<drake_kr> 너무 멀어서..
<razgon> 어디요?
<drake_kr> 화성이요.. -.-
<razgon> 헉...
<razgon> 제보 tVN으로...
<drake_kr> ...
<razgon> 화성인 바이러스...ㅋ
<drake_kr> 아뇨 정말 한번 가보고 싶어요
<razgon> 저는 가보고 싶은 곳이 예루살렘요
<drake_kr> 오
<razgon> 제가 기독교인이기도 하지만, 세계역사를 움직인 도시중의 하나죠.
<drake_kr> 그렇군요..
<razgon> 서양사에서는 빠질 수 없는 도시
<razgon> 로마와 아테네, 예루살렘
<drake_kr> 근데 이런 이야기하긴 좀 뭐하지만..
<drake_kr> 우분투 커뮤니티에 상당히 많은 사람들이 反기독교인.. ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 기독교라고 해서 딱히 뭐라 하는 분위기는 아니에요
<razgon> 그냥 제 사견입니다.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 단지, 커뮤니티 안에서 선교활동을 한다면 배제당할수 있는거죠..
<razgon> 예수믿으세요.
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> 농담.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 웃긴건 강도님은 신학교까지 나온 천주교인
<razgon> ㅎㄸㄷ
<razgon> 어느 순간 크리스챤코분투가 나올수도...
<drake_kr> 그럴일은 없어요
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 크리스챤 우분투는 있잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 분도님은 크리스챤 코분투는 안 만들죠
<drake_kr> 신앙이 부족한게 아니라 단지 귀찮을뿐 <-
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<razgon> http://ace0486.tistory.com/81
<razgon> 아이코니아탭의 좋은 블로그라고 생각했는데. 수아파파님의 블로그.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 가끔 들어오시던데 suapapa님 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아웅 이거 선물용으로 괜찮으려나요 http://iomania.co.kr/frontstore/Item/item_zoom.asp?item_num=1460&catalog_num=103897&mart_id=iomall&level=yes&mother_catalog_num=103895
<drake_kr> 어라 한글각인이네..
<razgon> 오...
<razgon> 상당히 매니아적인 선물!
<drake_kr> 제가 쓰는건 이겁니다 http://iomania.co.kr/frontstore/Item/item_zoom.asp?item_num=1529&catalog_num=103897&mart_id=iomall&level=yes&mother_catalog_num=103895
<razgon> 이런거 보면 안된다. ㅠ.ㅠ 눈배려......=.=;;
<drake_kr> 하나 구입하시져
<razgon> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razgon> 저는 무선이 좋기에.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 아웅.. Tenkeyless는 저가형이 잘 없네요 죄다 12만원부터 시작하네요..
<drake_kr> FC200이 9만원이긴 한데 키캡호환이 안되고..
<drake_kr> razgon: 무선이 좋다고 자기 자신을 세뇌시키시는군요
<drake_kr> 부질없는짓입니다.
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 전 유선이 좋은데...
<razgon> 저는 책상 지저분하게 써서 선까지 유선이면 더욱 힘들어지기에.ㅋ
<Seony> 초당 80메가의 기가비트 전송속도를 보면 생각이 달라집니다. ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 저도 책상 지저분하게 쓰는데
<drake_kr> 여기저기 흩어져 있는 선쪼가리들..
<Seony> 저는 케이블 타이로 전부 다 묶어놨어요.
<Seony> 저도 한 지저분하는데, 케이블 타이에 병적으로 집착하는 친구를 보면서 저것도 나쁘게만 보이진 않더라구요.
<razgon> 그리고 선에 제약에서 벗어나면 물품정리가 편해지더군요
<razgon> 컴배치가 꼭 그리될필요는 업고.
<Seony> 음... 그렇긴 해요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음.. 근데 우리집 오는 친구 한명이
<razgon> 조금 다르게 바꿔도 되고 해서요.
<drake_kr> '야 선이 지저분하긴 한데 이해한다. 내 선은 파란 선인것만 기억하면 되더라' <-
<drake_kr> 그 파란선이 seony님이 말씀하신 기가비트 이더넷 케이블 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> 기가비트 이더넷 케이블이면 초당 100메가 전송인가요?
<drake_kr> 근데 그렇게는 안 나오구요
<drake_kr> 한 80메가 정도 나와요
<razgon> 오! 굳.
<Seony> 이론상으로는 기가/8쯤 하니까 120메가쯤 나오죠
<Seony> 제 맥북으로 테스트 했을 때는 최고속도로 86메가 찍었어요
<razgon> 저도 선정리해야 되는데 말이죠.
<drake_kr> 하드가 속도를 못 따라가요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 기가비트 쓰면서, 왜 랜카드를 좋은 걸 사야하는지 알게되죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 초당 80메가씩 전송하면 CPU 사용량도 꽤 되고, 초당 80메가씩 안나오는걸 보면 칩셋이 구려서 그런갑다 하게되구요 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> 별세계죠.ㅋ
<razgon> 울아이가 악몽꿨네요.
<razgon> 저도 저나이때 그랬었는데.
<razgon> 자다가 갑자기 깨서 막울곤 했습니다. 너무 무서워서요. 지금 인후염이라 목이 많이 아플겁니다. 열도 나서요.
<razgon> 저 자야 겠습니다. 내일 진료 보려면. 내일은 반팔입고 가야 겠습니다.
<razgon> 주무세요.
<drake_kr> 쉬셔유
<Seony> 저도 자러갑니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 나중에 뵈요
#ubuntu-ko 2011-11-04
<grr> hi
<razgon> 안녕하세요?
<razgon> 오늘은 좀 바빴습니다..후.
<grr> Hi
<razgon> grr: ni hao ma?
<grr> razgon: hello
<razgon> Aloha!
<razgon> 점심 맛있게 드세요.
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 집필활동에 참가하심요?
<imsu`> Work^Seony: 안깔려요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 아뇽 -0-
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 언제 한번 모셔야는데..
<DarkCircle> 책을 내는 과정에 몇번 참여를 해본적이 있는데
<DarkCircle> 그냥 책을 낸다는거 자체에 의의를 둔다면 모르겠지만
<drake_kr> 아 모신다는건 '삼겹살'이요
<DarkCircle> -ㅠ- 챱챱 ...
<DarkCircle> 책이 수지타산이 그다지 안맞는 물건이라 ...
<DarkCircle> 요즘 출판사들도 다들 어려워하드라구요. 불법복제에다 원가 상승까지 겹치고 인건비도 올라서
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ 뭐 그런게 문제가 아니구요
<drake_kr> 명환형이 그냥 애들 어디 참가했다 뭐 그런거 남겨줄라고 집필자 떼루 멩그는거 같어유
<DarkCircle> 경력!
<DarkCircle> 집필 참가하려면 나름 누군가가 "글쓰는"실력이 충분히 되지 않으면 안될듯
<DarkCircle> 뻔뻔느님이야 충분히 그럴 능력이 되실 분이라 그다지 문제가 안되겠지만뇽.
<DarkCircle> 근데 집필자가 너무 많아지면 배가 산으로 갈 수도 있어요
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그리고 제가 25일 devon 행사에 나눠줄 ubuntu brochure 만드는데 이번주까지는 문구작성하고 다음주부터 디자인 들어갈거구요, 집필활동 12일날도 모여서 디자인에 대한 이야기를 꼭 해야 할듯 싶어서용
<drake_kr> 근데 그 번역이 필요함미다..
<DarkCircle> 아 그거 번역하는 이야기 분도님께 말씀드렸나요 -0-?
<DarkCircle> 위키에 올릴건지 어떻게 할지를 정해야 -.-;
<drake_kr> wiki.ubuntu.or.kr 에 가입 바로 될텐데유
<DarkCircle> 가입은 상관 없지만 올려도 되는지가 문제
<drake_kr> 제가 필요한거니 책임도 제가 지도록 하겠습니다
<DarkCircle> -0-...
<drake_kr> 그리고, 현재 제가 웹마스터이기도 하고요..
<DarkCircle> 그렇군요 -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 음.. DarkCircle 님도 집필활동 참가하시죠 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 말이좋아 집필활동이지, 모여서 술먹자는거일텐데 -_
<drake_kr> (모든게 술로 귀결되는 우분투 사용자 모임)
<DarkCircle> 친구를 가르고 싸우는 (응?)
 * DarkCircle 싸우자~
<drake_kr> 머 술먹고 그럴수도 있죠(술먹는게 언제부터 전제가 된거야)
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 그 집필활동이란게, 개발자들이 자주 쓰는 오픈소스 어플리케이션들의 소개 정도가 될듯 싶어요
<DarkCircle> 소개 정도의 레벨은 좀 (먼산)
<DarkCircle> 근데 생각코 보니 디자인 가이드 받아둔거 같은데
<DarkCircle> 보이질 않네요 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 브라우더 히스토리 뒤져봐야겠 =3
<drake_kr> data.drake.kr/board 이쪽에 다시 올려두었습니다.
<DarkCircle> 음 역시 히스토리에 남아있었군요 -ㅠ-;
<dukobi> 안녕하세요..
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=19641&p=94990#p94990 어뗘유?
<DarkCircle> 웬지 고객응대팀이 없는거 같네요
<DarkCircle> 거기 요즘 사정 안좋다고 듣긴 했는데
<DarkCircle> 회사 사정이 그다지 안좋아서 해고 당했을지도?
<drake_kr> 아뇨 전화 받는 사람이 있었습니다.
<drake_kr> 전화 받는 사람은 있는데 메일을 보는 사람이 없다..?
<drake_kr> 어우 일단은 코분투 사무실 출근합니다
<drake_kr> 이따 뵈요
<razgon> kgpa1@kgpaserver:/etc/bind$ nslookup www.kgpabox.net
<razgon> Server:		168.126.63.1
<razgon> Address:	168.126.63.1#53
<razgon> ** server can't find www.kgpabox.net: NXDOMAIN
<razgon> 이렇게 나오는데 어떻게 해야 하나요?
<razgon> bind9의 도메인서버 구동시켰습니다.
<jasonjang> 이렇게 나오는데 어떻게 해야 하나요? <-------- 멀 어떻게 해요? 처음 부분을 못 봐서...
<razgon> 아..제가 도메인을 설정 못해서 생긴 문제 인거 같습니다.
<razgon> DNS에 대해서 다시 고찰해 봐야 될거 같아요.
<razgon> (13시 02분 13초) razgon: kgpa1@kgpaserver:/etc/bind$ nslookup www.kgpabox.net
<razgon> (13시 02분 13초) razgon: Server:		168.126.63.1
<razgon> (13시 02분 13초) razgon: Address:	168.126.63.1#53
<razgon> (13시 02분 13초) razgon: ** server can't find www.kgpabox.net: NXDOMAIN
<razgon> 이렇게 나왔습니다.
<razgon> kgpabox.net의 도메인을 등록해야 되겠더군요.
<razgon> 바인드9은 말그대로 연결만해줄뿐.
<razgon> 왼손은 거들기만 할뿐
<jasonjang> 위 DNS는 KT 것이죠?!!
<jasonjang> 예. 자문 자답이시네요!
<razgon> ?
<razgon> 어떻게 하는지 몰라요.
<razgon> 구글링으로 찾은건데요.
<razgon> 도메인등록을 어찌해야 될까요?
<razgon> dnserver.net에서 일단 도메인등록한거 같기는 한데 말이죠. 감이 안와요
<imsu`> Work^Seony: 계십니까
<imsu```> 네트워크가 불안한가 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razgon> ?
<jdjdkaf> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<jdjdkaf> nice to meet you
<jdjdkaf> http://noon.tistory.com/642
<jdjdkaf> there is a news~
<jdjdkaf> windows rival is ubuntu?
<jdjdkaf> not apple?
<Seony> Oh, i see, but i don't like the android platform.
<jdjdkaf> um.... ubuntu will be the tablet OS
<Seony> It has been.
<jdjdkaf> do you think they are competitive?
<Seony> should be. but no one can say that yet.
<jdjdkaf> apple, windows and ubuntu
<jdjdkaf> what is more promising
<Seony> in my opinion, apple will seize the mobile market at least 5 years of the future.
<jdjdkaf> may be how about PC
<Seony> 일단 중요한 건, 윈도우는 늘 관심 밖이라는 사실입니다...
<jdjdkaf> in korea
<Seony> well, the government's platform needs to be changed, first of all.
<jdjdkaf> not other nation
<Seony> been very special case in the world.
<Seony> government and any other related industries have supported only windows platform and therefore it has been made unique IT environment in the world.
<Seony> even the law doesn't allow to use other os than windows, officially right?
<jdjdkaf> but windows is increasingly getting better
<Seony> that's the first thing i guess. and i don't care MS doing currently. and moreover, i don't have any windows pc, too.
<Seony> not even windows. all operating system has been getting much better.
<jdjdkaf> i mean.. the gap is smaller
<Seony> ok. anyway, i
<Seony> i'm not interested in windows, anyway.
<Seony> whatever they will make, i'm not going to get them.
<jdjdkaf> windows is more stable and more faster and more unification
<Seony> do you think that is?
<Seony> why people re-install windows regularly then?
<Seony> why people needs to consider infecting with virus or spyware in the life?
<Seony> have you ever considered or worried software error for TV?
<jdjdkaf> for TV?
<Seony> yes. tv.
<jdjdkaf> i don`t connect PC with tv
<Seony> i mean, tv's software error.
<Seony> i know, tv is different.
<jdjdkaf> i don`t know that
<Seony> but, if you think that windows is more stable, people wouldn't worry or consider infecting malware or errors.
<Seony> let me ask something.
<jdjdkaf> yes
<Seony> which version of windows have you used?
<jdjdkaf> windows 7
<Seony> how much did you get it?
<jdjdkaf> a year
<Seony> how much?
<jdjdkaf> 70만원
<minsikcho> Seony jdjdkaf If you don't mind, can I participate in your conversation:) it looks quite interesting :)
<Seony> minsikcho: i don't mind. don't worry.
<jdjdkaf> yes
<Seony> jdjdkaf: did you get windows 7 in 70만원?
<jdjdkaf> with PC
<Seony> is that expensive like that much?
<Seony> oh ok. with the pc.
<jdjdkaf> in brnad
<jdjdkaf> brand
<jdjdkaf> samsung
<jdjdkaf> ^^;
<minsikcho> thanks :) I personally agree with Seony's opinion. ---Wares is one of reasons why people use mac or linux
<Seony> if you get a new pc, not including windows, are you willing to buy a windows 7?
<jdjdkaf> i don`t know but windows 8 is different
<Seony> fyi, i purchased 2 genuine windows 7.
<jdjdkaf> i try using the windows developer ediition
<Seony> ok. what i mean is, if you don't consider to PURCHASE a genuine windows, you may not be qualified talking about this topic.
<minsikcho> i've used the dev of win8, and under my expectations, and considering genuine vs genuine, windows has no merit anymore
<jdjdkaf> but most of the people doesn`t think so that
<minsikcho> *and-->which was
<jdjdkaf> i used to ask them
<Seony> i don't like windows, and ms. but what I've done is, i have purchased all genuine windows. and therefore , i can tell you what they suck.
<jdjdkaf> do you mind using the linux?
<jdjdkaf> they say no
<Seony> i love linux and mac. i'm totally a UNIX geek.
<jdjdkaf> although windows is slow they want to use the windows~
<minsikcho> linux and mac is certainly better than windows
<minsikcho> cause they are 'apt' to windows environment, and they are going through 'inertia'
<Seony> ok. let me say something. i don't want to say that, "oh, windows is sucks and linux is abolutely good". I just want to say that the governement and it industries need to support any other operating system other than windows.
<Seony> respect diversity. this is what they need.
<minsikcho> yeah agreed even my school only had Active X installation methods before linux/mac users increased a bit
<kdkduj> sorry
<kdkduj> how can you insist on
<minsikcho> Seony: sad he is out :(
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<dkadfj> 어떻게 리눅스나 맥이 윈도우즈 보다 낫다고 단정 지을 수 있지요?
<minsikcho> Seony: 그 분이랑 어쩌다 그런 얘기를 시작하신지요....
<shriekout> 낫다고 단정지을 수 있는 경우는 없죠?
<Seony> minsikcho: 먼저 얘기하시더라구요. ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 자유롭게 사용할 수 있다 정도?
<Seony> dkadfj: 단정을 짓는다는 게 결국은 개인의 경험으로부터 나오는 것이거든요. 그걸 남한테 강요할 거냐 말거냐는 본인의 의지에 달려있겠죠.
<dkadfj> 네
<Seony> 다른 분께 리눅스나 맥을 쓰라고 권하고싶진 않습니다. 하지만 저는 윈도우를 쓰고싶지 않거든요.
<Seony> 앞으로도 관심이 없을 거구요.
<minsikcho> 물론 윈도우즈가 사용층이 두터워서 편하긴 해도 틀에 박힌 컴질을 하고 있다는 느낌밖에 들지 않아서 별로 같던데 말이죠...
<shriekout> 한국에 살면... ms 제품 사용하지 않을 수가 없어요...
<shriekout> 이중 부정 =3
<dkadfj> 그건 선택의 문제지 낫다 아니다를 따질수있는 문제는 아닌거 같은데
<shriekout> 그죠
<shriekout> 따질 수 없죠
<Seony> 그게 아니라, 위에 얘기했듯이 낫다 아니다는 개인 취향문제라니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 가령... 프로그램 개발하는데... C가 좋으냐 자바가 좋으냐 하는 문제...
<dkadfj> 하지만 전 어느쪽이 더 전망이 좋을 까가 궁금한겁니다
<Seony> 제 취향은 어디까지나 윈도우는 꼬졌다이고, 이건 제 경험으로 나오는 거니깐요.
<shriekout> 어떤 프로그램을 개발할건지 계획이 서면....
<shriekout> 아...
<Seony> 윈도우, 맥, 리눅스 다 써봤지만, 이중 윈도우가 제일 짜증났어요 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> dkadfj, 전망이라 하시면?
<shriekout> 취직하실거예요?
<dkadfj> 앞으로 상업적으로 말이에요
<dkadfj> 취직도 그 선상에 있다 하겠지요
<Seony> 그건 어떤 분야냐에 따라 다를텐데요...
<shriekout> 상업적이라면 ms가 낫겠죠
<minsikcho> 상업적으로라면 ms 동감합니다.
<minsikcho> 산업에서 ms를 거의 쓰니까요.
<shriekout> 사용자층이 두터워서 잠재적 고객이 많으니깐요
<dkadfj> 결국에는 우분투도 유료화가 되지 않을 까요?
<shriekout> 글쎄요... 서비스가 유료화 될지는 모르겠지만...
<dkadfj> 맥이나 윈도우즈 처럼요
<Seony> 음... 그러면 다른 배포판으로 갈아타면 되죠 ㅋㅋ
<minsikcho> 그러면 다른 오픈소스 소프트로 ㅋㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 우분투가 유료화되지는 않을것 같은데요
<shriekout> dkadfj, 레드헷 제품 유료예요
<Seony> 우분투 원 같은 일부 서비스가 유료화되는 건 가능하지만, 제품 자체가 유료화되긴 힘들겠죠...
<dkadfj> 알아요 레드헷이 유료인건
<Seony> 반대의견도 만만치 않을테고, 그럼으로써 떠나가는 유저들 잡기도 어려울테고...
<shriekout> 그냥... 쿨하게
<shriekout> 데비안 사용하세요!
<dkadfj> 레드헷은 서버쪽에더 좋다고 들었는데용
<Seony> 아... 데비안으로 대동단결...
<dkadfj> 뎅비안
<dkadfj> 데비안
<shriekout> shriekout@debian:~/source/helloworld$ uname -a
<shriekout> Linux debian 3.0.0-1-686-pae #1 SMP Sat Aug 27 16:41:03 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<shriekout> 자자 데비안으로 대동단결 =33
<shriekout> 우분투의 모든 기능을 사용하고 있습니다 =3
<Seony> 오오 저는 우분투에서 키보드 기능만 사용 중인데..
<Seony> ㅋ
<minsikcho> shriekout: 복잡하지는 않으신지요...
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 별로 복잡할 건 없어요
<shriekout> 제가 사용하면서 우분투와 딱 하나 차이났던건...
<dkadfj> 레드헷은 GNU프로젝트 속하지 않지 않나요?
<shriekout> nvidia 드라이브 패키지 컴파일해서 설치해줬다는거
<Seony> 데비안이 GNU 프로젝트이구요...
<Seony> 레드햇은 레드햇 사의 제품입니다.
<minsikcho> 아 ㅋㅋ 그래도 optimus 지원도 안되는 고물 드라이번데요뭐 ㅋㅋㅋ
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 그외에는 모든게 우분투와 동일해요
<minsikcho> 3년전 컴은 우분투 돌리면 조용한데 1년도 안된 녀석은 옵티머스가 안 되서 윙윙거립니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 하긴... 이렇게 이야기 하면... 모든 리눅스 제품은 동일하다는 결론이 나오겠네요...ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 요즘 git 공부중인데...
<shriekout> 어렵네요 ㅠㅠ
<minsikcho> ㅋㅋ 안 어려운게 어디 있겠습니까 ㅋㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 그죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<dkadfj> 예전 책에는 유닉스와 리눅스를 같이 취급하는 면이 있네요
<Seony> 그럴 수밖에 없죠.
<Seony> 리눅스 태생이 유닉스인데요...
<minsikcho> 주변에 리눅스를 제3의 세계로 아는 사람들 사이에서 처음 우분투 깔았을 때 고생했던 경험이 나네요 :)
<shriekout> GNU가 GNU is Not Unix...
<dkadfj> 우선은 인터넷 환경이 너무
<shriekout> 하도 똑같아서... 차이를 설명 =3
<shriekout> 하도.. 너무... 사투리 작렬 ㅋㅋ
<dkadfj> 그래서 하는 말이 앞으로의 전망을
<shriekout> 맥은 어떨까요?
<Seony> 제 의견은 분야마다 다름입니다...
<shriekout> 아이폰
<Seony> 서버시장은 리눅스, 모바일 시장은 맥, 응용프로그램 시장은 윈도우 정도겠네요
<dkadfj> GNU프로젝트는 끝이 없죠?
<shriekout> 네
<minsikcho> 우분투가 모바일 만든다는 거 그건 어떨까요..?
<shriekout> 데비안도 완전 GNU 리눅스는 아니예요
<dkadfj> 네 내내 궁금했던 질문입니다
<shriekout> GNU 허드 라는 리눅스 프로젝트가 있어요
<Seony> 허드는 커널 이름 아니에요?
<Seony> 커널 이름이니 리눅스라는 이름을 달면 안되는데 ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> http://www.gnu.org/s/hurd/hurd.html
<Seony> 아 요즘 내 맥북이, 웹사이트만 열면 딜레이가 생기는 현상 땜시 스트레스...
<Seony> 맞네요 커널
<shriekout> 네
<shriekout> 심심한데.. 허드나 한 번 깔아볼까...
<shriekout> 안정적으로 돌아간다는 말이 있던데
<Seony> 응용프로그램 구하기가 어렵겠네요
<dkadfj> 리눅스의 응용프로그램은 상업적으로는 이용이 안될까요?
<Seony> 됩니다.
<Seony> 다만 소스를 공개해야하죠.
<Seony> 소스만 공개하시면 어떠한 형태로도 재사용/재가공이 가능합니다.
<dkadfj> 상업적으로 한번 회사를 차리면 어떨까요
<dkadfj> 앞으로 리눅스 시장이 좋아질테니
<Seony> 많이 생겼다가 많이 망하는 게 리눅스 관련 회사에요...
<Seony> 확실한 기술과 아이디어가 있어야죠
<dkadfj> 한국에서 돈을 많이 벌지 않을까해서요
<Seony> 한국에서 리눅스 위치는 불안정하니까, 그럴거면 차라리 외국이 나을 것 같긴 한데요...
<dkadfj> 진실한 대화 감사합니다
<Seony> 별말씀을요. 그런데 한 가지 더 말씀드리고 싶은 건요,
<dkadfj> 네
<Seony> IT업계는 꾸준히 관심을 갖고 시장이 어떻게 돌아가는지 지켜봐야되요.
<Seony> 여기 IRC 오셔서 이렇게 대화를 나누는 것도 한 방법이 될 수 있겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<dkadfj> 네~
<minsikcho> 아 맞다 이번에 오니어릭 업글 하시면서 LibreOffice 실행 안되는 분 혹시 없으신지요.. 저는 되는데 친구는 안 되더라고요... (진지한 대화 중 끼어들려는 건 아니지만 ㅋㅋ)
<Seony> 전 LTS 아니면 안써서요 ㅎㅎ
<minsikcho> 앜ㅋ 물을 가리시는 군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 우분투가 원래 좀 불안정하잖아요. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 깔고지우고 뒤집어엎고 하는게 이제 좀 질려서 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한 번 설치하면 적어도 2년간은 손 안댈 수 있는 게 좋아요
<dkadfj> MS가 검색엔진 시장에 뛰어들까요?
<Seony> 이미 뛰어들었잖아요.
<Seony> 오래 됐는데...
<minsikcho> ㅋㅋㅋ bing
<dkadfj> 존재감이 희미해서
<Seony> 한국에서는 그렇지만 외국에서는 꽤 많이 씁니다.
<dkadfj> 다음과 제휴를 했던데
<dkadfj> 궁금한게 있는데
<dkadfj> LTS가 아니면 버전 올라갈때마다 다시 깔아줘야 하나요?
<minsikcho> 업데이트 관리자에서 깔거냐고 물어봐요
<minsikcho> 근데 물어보면 호기심땜에 깔게되죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> LTS 쓰시는 중이라면 안하시는 걸 권해드립닏.
<dkadfj> LTS가 뭐죠?
<Seony> 장기지원판입니다.
<Seony> Long Term Support
<minsikcho> 12.04 나오면 한 번 엎고 냅둬야 겠어요 ㅋㅋㅋ 제가 unity가 편해서 ㅋㅋㅋ (이상하게도 말입니다...ㅋㅋㅋ)
<dkadfj> 장기 지원판이라면 업데이트 말인가요
<Seony> 2년에 한 번씩 나오구요, 짝수 번호로 되어있습니다..
<Seony> 현재 LTS는 10.04이구요, 내년 4월에 12.04가 나올 예정이구요
<dkadfj> 그렇군요
<dkadfj> 어디서 구할 수 있나요
<Seony> ubuntu.com
<minsikcho> 우분투 다운 받을 때 선택할 수 있어요
<Seony> 그 정도 질문은, 검색 안하고 물어보시면 안됩니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 리눅스 사용자의 기본은 검색이에요.
<wet>  호기심에 받았다가 처음 몇달은 잘 쓰다 날려먹고 이거 반복하는 사람은 저밖에 없나요?
<minsikcho> 구글링에 도가 트이죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<wet>  ..
<Seony> wet: 제가 그러는데요 ㅋㅋ
<minsikcho> wet: 저도 처음엔 ㅋㅋㅋ
<dkadfj> 저는 하루에도 몇번씩 까는걸요
<Seony> 하도 그래서 이제는 잘 안켜요 ㅋㅋ
<dkadfj> ㅋ
<wet>  9.04 를 2년동안 쓰다가 자꾸 업뎃하라고 협박하길래
<dkadfj> 초보라
<wet>  11.04 로 올렸는데 ..
<wet>  뭔가 펑 터져서
<wet>  네 반복
<dkadfj> 코분투는 어디서
<minsikcho> 버박에 한 번 해보고 괜찮겠다 싶으면 실천에 옮기죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> dkadfj: 그 정도는 검색을 해보세요
<minsikcho> 그건 우분투 한국 사용자 모임에 링크있지 않나요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> dkadfj: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html 규칙입니다. 읽고 지켜주세요.
<dkadfj> 음.. unity가 12.04 이후로는 사라지나 보지요?
<minsikcho> gnome이 제외되고 unity가 11.04부터 사용됫어요
<minsikcho> 12.04가 unity가 사용되는 첫 lts고요
<dkadfj> 왜 그 놈이 사라지는 걸까요
<minsikcho> '제외'라는 단어가 너무 극단적인가 ㅋㅋ
<minsikcho> 터치에 더 적합해서요
<minsikcho> 그놈이 터치하기는 좀 힘든 면이 있습니다.
<minsikcho> 아니 많습니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<dkadfj> 윈도우즈 처럼 되어 가는 군요
<dkadfj> 윈도우즈가 따라한건가요 아님 우분투가 시초인가요
<minsikcho> 뭐 윈도우 보단 빠르잖습니까 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<dkadfj> 그게 그말이네;
<dkadfj> ㅋ
<dkadfj> 메트로 UI를 어떻게 생각하세요
<Seony> 윈도우처럼 되간다기보단 오히려 맥이랑 비슷해져간다는 느낌ㅇ...
<minsikcho> 쪼금 실망입니다... 메트로는 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 메트로UI는 뭔가요?
<dkadfj> 제가 보기에 처음 사용자들한테는 굉장히 낯선데
<minsikcho> windows 8에 나온 막 블럭 같은 UI요
<dkadfj> 윈도우즈 8적용되는
<Seony> 아. 윈도우95 UI요...
<dkadfj> 플랫폼같은
<Seony> 그게 메트로에요? 윈도우95지
<Seony> 색감이나 스타일이나 딱 윈도우95.
<dkadfj> 메트로 UI라고 하던데
<minsikcho> 아니 설명이 부족했나 ㅋㅋㅋ 윈도우 폰 같은 그런 UI요
<minsikcho> 딱 망고폰 스타일 ㅋㅋ
<dkadfj> 윈도우즈도 타블렛 스마트폰 피씨에 하나의 OS로 돌아가게 한다고 만들었다고 들었어요
<dkadfj> 아직 안정이 안되서 그런가
<minsikcho> ms라는 회사 특성상 잘 될 것 같지는 않지만 ㅋㅋㅋ 산업용에서는 먹힐 가능성이 높으니 ㅋㅋㅋ
<dkadfj> 11.10버젼을 깔아봤는데
<minsikcho> 네
<dkadfj> 손님으로 들어가면 화면이 이상하게 뜨고
<dkadfj> 그놈쉘을 깔고 들어가도 비슷하게 나오더라구요
<minsikcho> 이상하다는 게 어떤 의미이신지...
<dkadfj> 화면이 명확하게 구분되서 뜨지 않고
<dkadfj> 사라졌다가 나타났다가
<dkadfj> 그래요
<dkadfj> 뭔가 좀 잘못깔았나 해서
<minsikcho> 그래픽 카드가 혹시 어떤 거 사용하시는지요...
<dkadfj> 다시 깔아도 마찬가지더라구요
<dkadfj> 내장 사용하고 있어요
<minsikcho> intel 카드요?
<dkadfj> 아니요
<dkadfj> amd
<dkadfj> 라데온 계열
<minsikcho> Radeon 몇번이신지...
<dkadfj> 참 우분투는 인텔이랑 맞어요 amd랑 궁합이 더 맞아요?
<dkadfj> amd 4200인가 그럴꺼에요
<Seony> 전 이만 자러갑니다.
<dkadfj> 지금 컴퓨터랑 다른 컴퓨터라
<dkadfj> 아 네~
<Seony> 다들 나중에 뵈요
<dkadfj> 유익한 대화였습니다
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵.
<Seony> g'night
<minsikcho> 잠시만요 ㅋㅋ
<minsikcho> dkadfj: 혹시 추가드라이버 설치 같은 거는 해보셨어요?
<dkadfj> 네
<dkadfj> 추가 드라이버 설치 했는데도 그래요
<minsikcho> 설치 안해도 그렇고요?
<dkadfj> 뭔가 드라이버에 문제가 있는지
<dkadfj> 설치 안했을때는 안들어가 봐서..
<dkadfj> 메인보드가 너무 오래됬나
<minsikcho> 혹시 설치 안하고 해보실수 있으세요? 제 컴퓨터는 nvidia 꺼 쓰는데 드라이버 깔면 x.org가 죽어버리거든요...
<dkadfj> 지금은 조금 곤란한데
<dkadfj> 다음에 한 번 해볼께요
<minsikcho> ㅋㅋ 우분투 하신지 얼마 안 되셨나봐요 ㅋㅋ
<dkadfj> 해보고 포럼에 글 올리겠습니다
<dkadfj> 네
<dkadfj> 한달도 안됐어요
<minsikcho> 저도 그렇게 오래된 건 아닙니다만,
<minsikcho> 좀만 잡고 쓰시면 우분투가 윈도 같고 윈도가 우분투 같이 쉬워져요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<dkadfj> 근데 확실히 안정성면에서는 우분투가 낳더라구요
<dkadfj> 윈도우8은 어떨런지 모르겟지만
<dkadfj> 윈도우7과 비교하면 우분투가 안정성은 낳은듯해요
<minsikcho> 네 ㅋㅋㅋ 특히 64비트는 ㅋㅋㅋ 말도 아니죠 ㅋㅋ 우분투 드라이버 찾는 거 보다 더 어려울 때도 있어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<dkadfj> 코분투는 따로 홈페이지나 사용자 모임 이런 홈페이지 안만드나봐요
<minsikcho> 그 모임에서 만들고 한 거니까, 그리고 우분투에서 조금 빼고 넣은 거라 따로 필요하진 않을 것 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<dkadfj> 궁금한게 있는데
<minsikcho> 네
<dkadfj> LTS는 업데이트 하면 안되요?
<dkadfj> 그럼 상위버전으로 업 되나요?
<dkadfj> 아님 뜨나요 상위버젼으로 업데이트 할꺼냐고
<minsikcho> 네
<minsikcho> 설정에 따라 다라요
<minsikcho> lts로 까셨으면요 lts알람만 뜨는 걸로 기본 설정이 되어 있을 거에요
<minsikcho> 그거 바꿔주면 다른 비lts 상위버전으로 업데이트도 되요
<minsikcho> 아까 Seony같은 분들은 lts가 더 안정적이라서 그걸 쓰시거나
<imsu> 으흠?
<minsikcho> 자주 업글하면 꼬일 때도 있어서 그러시는 거일 거에요
<minsikcho> imsu: 안녕하세요 :)
<imsu> minsikcho: 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> 무슨 말씀들 나누시길래 ㅎㅎㅎ
<minsikcho> 아 lts에 대해 물어보셔서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저도 좀 알려주세요 ~~ ^^
<minsikcho> 아 그냥 Seony 님께서는 업뎃 관리자 떠도 lts끼리만 업뎃 하신다 하셨거든요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아하~
<imsu> 전 귀찮아서 그냥 다 업뎃했는데 그러면 안되나 보죠?
<minsikcho> 꼬이면 밀기 귀찮으시대요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아하~
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 허기사 저 같은 경우는 패널이 꼬이는 현상이 나오더라구요~
<minsikcho> 쫌 귀찮긴 하죠 ㅋㅋㅋ 깔았다 지었다ㅋㅋㅋ
<minsikcho> 제 친구도 제가 우분투 강요해서 깔았는데
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<minsikcho> 업뎃하니까 libre 갑자기 안켜져서 ㅋㅋㅋ 잔소리 듣고 왔습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 친구분에게 무슨 원성을 들으시려고 ㅋㅋ
<minsikcho> 제가 한번 macbuntu 테마 깐 거 보고 무슨 신기한 거 보듯 하길 래ㅋㅋㅋ 깔아줬죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<minsikcho> bugfiling 했다고 하니깐 고객 지원팀도 없냐고 잔소리네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 하기사 그냥 우분투 배경화면만 보고도 신기해 하는 사람 많더라구요
<dkadfj> 우분투 10.04는 그놈 버젼이 뭐에요
<imsu> 2요
<minsikcho> 음 2.몇 대 인데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<dkadfj> 그럼 윈도우즈테마 깔면 되겠네요 ㅋ
<minsikcho> 어쨋든 3보다 작아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<dkadfj> 근데 궁금한거 있어요
<minsikcho> 분투에 윈도 테마라 ㅋㅋㅋ 분투 맛이 안 살죠 ㅋㅋ
<minsikcho> 네
<dkadfj> 우분투클라우드 사용해 보셨어요
<minsikcho> 네 쫌은요
<dkadfj> 근데 거기서 동기화 폴더있잖아요
<minsikcho> 네
<dkadfj> 나는 왜 동기화가 안되지
<imsu> Ubuntu one?
<minsikcho> 동기화는 안해봐서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<dkadfj> 네
<minsikcho> 분투에게 파티션 용량을 너무 짜게 주는 바람에 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저두 안써봤는데 괜찮나요?
<dkadfj> 동기화 하면 컴퓨터 폴더 다똑같에 주는거 아닌가요
<minsikcho> 네
<dkadfj> 근데 안되고 그냥 비어있어요
<imsu> Dropbox를 쓰고있었는데~
<imsu> 더 좋나요?
<dkadfj> 왜그런지 모르겠어요
<dkadfj> 윈도우즈에서도 쓸수잇어요
<minsikcho> 잘 몰겟어요 ㅋㅋㅋ 기본적으로 분투에는 아무것도 저장을 안하고 윈도우 파티션에 저장을 해서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<dkadfj> 올레나 네이버는 리눅스를 지원안해서
<minsikcho> 삽질하다 밀면 골치아프짆아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<minsikcho> 아 다음은 되던데요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<minsikcho> 노틸러스 버전이 맞는 지는 체크를 안해봤는데
<minsikcho> 지원한다고 광고는 했던거 같아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<dkadfj> 네 다음은 됩니다
<minsikcho> 우분투 원 그냥 나중에 캐노니컬이 돈벌이 수단으로 쓸거 같애서 안써요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<dkadfj> 혹시
<dkadfj> 그놈 스크린세이버에서
<minsikcho> 네
<dkadfj> 자기가 원하는 영상 스크린세이버로 돌릴수 있게 하는법 아세요?
<minsikcho> imsu: 아세요? 저는 스크린세이버 자체를 안써서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<minsikcho> ;; 그럼 구글링 ㄱㄱ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> minsikcho: 에효 전 잡다한걸 못해서요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 그냥 우분투 켜놓고 별로 하는게 없어서요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 잘 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<minsikcho> dkadfj: 포럼에 물어보세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<wet>  리눅스 켜놓고 뭔가 할 것이 생기는게 좋지 않은거예요
<minsikcho> wet: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 폰 루팅 ㅋㅋㅋ 이건 우분투가 더 쉽죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> wet: 뭔가 할게 없어서 그냥 웹서핑정도만해요 ㅋㅋ
<wet>  전 터미널 켜기도 귀찮아요
<wet>  켜면 삽질만 하게 되어서 좀 ...
<minsikcho> 언제 omgubuntu에서 나중에 터미널 없앤다고 했든거 같은데요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<wet>  그야말로 OMG 군요
<minsikcho> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 시냅틱처럼 우분투 소프트웨어 센터로 추방한다고 했든거 같애요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<dkadfj> 아 그럼 프로그램 설치 삭제 어떻게 합니까
<minsikcho> 우분투 소프트웨어센터라는 물건으로 하겠죠 ㅋㅋㅋ 무슨 안드로이드폰 다루듯이 ㅋㅋㅋ
<dkadfj> 시냅틱 없어도 프로그램 설치 삭제 할 수 있나요
<minsikcho> 터미널 아니면 소프트웨어 센터로 하면 되죠
<minsikcho> wet: 음 다시 찾아보니까 12.04..? 너무 얼마 안남았는데요..? http://scottlinux.com/2011/07/06/shuttleworth-removes-terminal-from-ubuntu-12-04/
<wet>  헐
<wet>  다 죽겠네요 저같이 사양 안좋은 컴 쓰는 사람들은
<minsikcho> 어 자야될 시간 ㅋㅋ 기숙사라서요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<minsikcho> 늦게까지 컴켜놓으면 룸메가 싫어합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<dkadfj> 네 안녕히가세요
<minsikcho> 안녕히 계세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<dkadfj> 저도 이만
<imsu> /ㅜ
<lemonnkiwi> 안녕하세요?
<lemonnkiwi> 아무도 안계시나요?
<lemonnkiwi> :'(
<lemonnkiwi> 우분투 처음 설치해서 사용하는 유저입니다. 11.10 사용하려는데 정말 어려워서 -> 10.04 버젼으로 옮겨왔습니다.
<lemonnkiwi> 지금 책을 보면서 우분투 따라하고있는데요.
<lemonnkiwi> 지금 정말 하고 싶은 것이, 11.10 버젼에 있던 바탕화면 사진들을 지금 쓰고 있는 10.04 버젼으로 가져오고 싶은데 어떻게 해야할지 모르겠습니다.
<shriekout> 바탕화면 사진들이라면 어떤걸 말씀하시는건가요?
<shriekout> 배경화면?
<lemonnkiwi> 네
<lemonnkiwi> 11.10 버젼에서 바탕화면 오른쪽 단추 눌러서 들어가면 선택할수 있는 바탕화면들이요.
<lemonnkiwi> 11.10 기본 바탕화면이요.
<shriekout> https://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+11.04+background&hl=ko&client=iceweasel-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=giW0Tt6eJaTDmQWC6fDMAw&ved=0CDgQsAQ&biw=1440&bih=699&sei=%20hSW0TqPPMPHkmAWs3sXfAw
<shriekout> 그냥 여기서 마음에 드는거 고르면?
<lemonnkiwi> 그러면, 혹시 어떤 폴더에 저장되는지 알수 있을까요?
<shriekout> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/08/ubuntu-11-10-wallpaper-shortlist-28-beautiful-entries/
<shriekout> 자신의 디렉토리에 있는 Downloads 디렉토리에 저장되지 않을까요?
<shriekout> 전... 데비안 유져라...
<shriekout> 또는 Pictures?
<shriekout> 아싸 테마 복구!
<shriekout> 다했다아~ 이제 야동이나 봐야지 =3
<lemonnkiwi> shriekout 님 링크 감사드려요.
<lemonnkiwi> 그리고 기본배경이 어디저장되어있는지 찾았어요.
<lemonnkiwi> usr/share/backgrounds 라고 합니다.!
<lemonnkiwi> 실제로 있는거 확인했습니다.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2011-11-05
<dukobi> 아 아무도 없나보네요.. 즐거운 주말 보내세요.
<diboi> 하아··· 심심했는데 대화를 놓쳤군요.
<grr> hi..
<DarkCircle> niaong.
<shriekout> meow~
<grr> 아.. 출근했어요 = =
<DarkCircle> 경축
<grr> 끙...
<grr> 이건 포팅을 하는건지 새로 만드느건지....
<razgon> 안녕하세요?
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon> 진료 끝나고 점심 먹고 애보고 있습니다.
<razgon> 오늘 해결할 일은
<razgon> 1. 텍큐 설치
<razgon> 2. 리눅스컴에 사운드 나오게 하기.
<razgon> 3. 도메인서버 연결하도록
<razgon> 근데 아무도 없으시네요.ㅋ
<imsu> 으음?
<imsu> 텍큐가 뭐에용? ㅎㅎ
<razgon> imsu: 텍스트큐브
<razgon> 근데 링크하드는 지우면 되나요?
<razgon> 제거하고 싶은데.ㅋ
<imsu> 음??
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> razgon: 텍스트큐브를 서버에 설치하신다고요?
<razgon> 옙
<imsu> 멋지다 ^^
<imsu> 힘들게 설치하신걸 지우시다닝;; ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 그게 아니라 받아 놓은 게 없어요.
<imsu> 으음?
<razgon> 제가 생각하는 시스템이 나올때까지 계속 옮겨다닐생각입니다.
<imsu> 아;;
<razgon> 아뿔사 위닝 일레븐2012 올렸었는데...ㅠㅠ
<razgon> 이런.ㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그런거 서버에 올라가 있으면 안좋은거 아닌가요? ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 설마요.ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 저는 그냥 개인적인 용도로 쓰고 있습니다.
<imsu> razgon: http://www.textcube.org/manual/entry/installing-textcube?category=4
<imsu> 이거 말씀하시는거죠?
<imsu> 나도 한 번 해볼까 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> 이 서버를 만든게 친한 사람들끼리 큰 자료를 공유하려고요.
<imsu> 아하~
<razgon> 보통 의학자료같은 경우 영상을 받아 놓은게 압축안해 놓아서요. 용량이 커요
<razgon> 보통 4-10기가 정도
<razgon> 이거 맞습니다.
<razgon> 요즘 제가 설레임니다.
<razgon> 타블렛 싼거 사려구요.
<imsu> 음? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 욜~ 어떤거 사시게요?
<razgon> 하이탭이 가격이 싸면.ㅋ
<razgon> 그걸루 하려구요.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> 거기에 우분투 올려 놓을까 생각중.ㅋ
<imsu> 전 맨날 줏어다 쓰는거라 ;; 가격도 모르고 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> ㅎㄸ
<razgon> 저에게 하나 토스..ㅋ
<grr> usb 호스트 달리고 ubuntu가 native로 돌아가는 가격착한 패드는 어디 없으려나...
<imsu> grr: 있으면 저도 하나 굽신~ ㅋㅋ
<grr> imsu: 저좀 사주셔요
<imsu> grr: 왜이러세요 일하시는 분이~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 난 신입사원도 아닌 백수 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<grr> imsu: 신입이 돈이 어딨다구... 지방에서 상경한 인물에게 돈이 어디있다구 생각하십미까
<imsu> grr: 에이~ 나보다 더 비싼데서 살면서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> imsu: 500/35 월세라능...
<imsu> 오~ 부자;;
<imsu> 전 35 낼 능력 없어유
<drake_kr> 뭐야
<drake_kr> 루저들
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 루저 맞긴 맞는데
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> "왜 열받지?"
<imsu> drake_kr: 괜찮아요 전 누구처럼 옆으로 위너가 아니니까 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 뭔소리야
<drake_kr> 그건 지식일뿐야
<imsu> ??
<imsu> 홍대를 불태워버리던가 해야지 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 조공용 키보드가 들어왔다..
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 그건 뭔가요
<drake_kr> 백축 레오폴드 FC200R
<imsu> 오호홋!!!!!
<imsu> 굽신굽신
<drake_kr> 명환이형이 싫다고 하면 니가 쓰라
<imsu> 꺄~!!!!!!!
<imsu> 명환이 형은 아마 양보하시지 않을까요?
<drake_kr> 그건 니가 하기 나름이지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아~ 형님~ 굽신~
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 나한테 그래봤자 필요없
<imsu> 흑흑
<imsu> 간절히 원해도 안이뤄지는건가;; ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 명환이형한테 굽신혀
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 근데 갑자기 그 키보드는 어디서 나신거에요?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 부러운데요 스킬;; !!!
<drake_kr> 샀어
<drake_kr> 뭘 어디서 나
<imsu> 헉!
<imsu> 근데 왜 그걸 조공하십니까 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 얻어먹은 술이 있지..
<imsu> 아~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그럼 그냥 드리세요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 굽신할게 아니네 새건데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 긍게
<drake_kr> 명환이형이 좀 치고나면
<drake_kr> 좀더 비싼걸로 바꾸게 될거야
<drake_kr> ㅇㅋ?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 음모론이다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 잠시 나갔다 오겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 오지마 오지마 씨박!
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr>  /.\
<grr> 아우.. 산넘어 산이네 이거 ㅡㅡ
<razgon> 리하이요
<razgon> 드디어 설치 완료
<razgon> ㅋㅋ
<grr> MS 코리아 공채 보네요 = =
<razgon> grr: 축하!!
<razgon> grr: gongxi gongxi!!
<razgon> 당신은 좌파인데 한나라당으로 가는 군요.ㅋ
<grr> 무슨소리신지...
<drake_kr> 어?
<drake_kr> 주어 어디감
<razgon> grr: 죄송합니다.ㅎ 그냥 농담으로.ㅋ
<razgon> grr: 마이크로소프트 코리아 공채 보신다고 하기에 ... 그냥 농담삼아 이야기 한겁니다. 불쾌해 하자지 마시길요. 위에 꽁시꽁시 는 축하합니다. 중국어.ㅋ
<razgon> 도메인을 등록하는게 이렇게 번거러울줄이야.ㅋ
<razgon> drake_kr: 도메인 무료로 등록되는 건 없나요?
<razgon> 텍큐 설치가 정말 편하군요!
<drake_kr> 휴
<drake_kr> 키보드 수술하느라고 잠시 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 옙
<drake_kr> 2차 도메인이라면 무료로 주는데가 좀 있을건데,
<drake_kr> 1차 도메인이라면 사야죠
<razgon> 저도 재로그인할께요
<razgon> 리하이요
<drake_kr> 아으..
<razgon> 도메인처음으로 사서 등록을 하려면 대략얼마정도 드나요?
<grr> razgon: 으.. 작업중이라 늦게 봣네요.. 공채 본다는게 아니라 마소도 공채를 보는지 처음알아서요 ;
<razgon> 아 그렇군요.
<razgon> 저는 축하할 일이구나 생각했습니다.
<razgon> ㅎ
<grr> 나중에 도전은 해봐야겠죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> 도전하셔서 리눅스의 정신을 윈도우에 심어주시길.
<drake_kr> 아 저도 키보드 수술중
<drake_kr> 이라 늦게 봤네요
<razgon> 잡스는 마소에 윈도우 정신을 심었져.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 연간 약 2~5만원 듭니다
<razgon> drake_kr:  허걱... 그냥 아이피 주소로 해서 사용해야 겠당.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 연간인데요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<razgon> 별상업적인 목적도 없고요. 그냥 링크하드처럼 쓰려고 해서요
<razgon> 아는 사람들끼리 자료 주고 받기용.
<drake_kr> 흠..
<razgon> 저희 학회가 추계학회 열면 큰 용량의 자료가 오가는데요 그자료를 오가는 데 쓰는 허브처럼 쓰려구요 그러면서 필요자료 업시키고 하는데 쓰고요.
<razgon> 부수적인 목적으로 스트리밍 같은 것으로 제 개인적인 자료나 그런것들을 일괄 관리하는 서버로 사용하려구요
<drake_kr> 흠..
<drake_kr> 만약 razgon.com 구입하신다면..
<razgon> 같은 파일이 컴1,2,3에 고루 퍼져 있어서요. 조금은 분류해 놓았지만 통합을 시켜볼까 합니다.
<drake_kr> 그 안에 blog라던가 운영할수도 있고
<razgon> 했었습니다.
<razgon> 한 5년전에 3년간 3만원인가에 등록했었죠.
<drake_kr> www.razgon.com / blog.razgon.com / hdd.razgon.com / vod.razgon.com 이런식으로 운영할 수 있죠
<drake_kr> 음.. 도메인이 좋긴 한데..
<drake_kr> 개인병원장님이시라고 들었는데 맞죠?
<razgon> 예
<drake_kr> 그럼 도메인 사서 병원홍보페이지도 만들고 하시야죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> 주고객이 5-60대
<drake_kr> 그게 문제가 아니고요
<razgon> 인터넷 실사용자 거의 없음.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 그분들 자식들은 쓰잖아요
<drake_kr> 이제 한 30~40대 되는 자식을 가진 부모들이네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> '자기 자신의 건강만이 중요합니까?' 이런식으로 하나 만드시면 좋을수도 있잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 아... 그러면 제로보드로 가야 하는지...ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 그러니까 여러개 설치하고 운영하면 됩니다..
<razgon> 아.
<drake_kr> 요즘 서버들 많이 좋아져서요
<drake_kr> 제가 말씀드렸잖아용
<drake_kr> www.razgon.com 개인병원 소개 페이지 / blog.razgon.com 개인 블로그 / vod.razgon.com 영상 배포용 / data.razgon.com hdd.razgon.com 웹하드
<razgon> 하긴 제가 자료를 ftp로 올리는 거랑. 웹서버 같이 작동시키면서 채팅과 워드 우분투에서 돌아가죠.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 네
<razgon> 도메인 하나를 받고 각기 따로 연결되게 하면 되는 개념이군요.
<razgon> 사알짝 땡기는데요.ㅎ
<drake_kr> 그게 컴터 하나에서 다 돌아가니까요
<razgon> 덱큐로 블로그 하나. 자료실 제로보드 하나. 스트리밍 서버하나.
<razgon> 흡...
<razgon> 아... 짧게 끝내고 의학책 봐야 하는데 욕심나네요.ㅋ
<razgon> 근데 텍큐는 설치 쉽네요.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 제경우 drake.kr 쓰고 있고 blog.drake.kr 가입형 블로그에 연결되어 있고 data.drake.kr 컴터에 연결되어 있고 그런식이에요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 아...
<drake_kr> 그럼 전 후배보러 ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 예 다녀오세요
<razgon> 저는 밥먹으러.ㅋ
<razgon> 다녀왔습니다.ㅎ
<razgon> 근데요. 덱큐는 파이어 폭스에서는 이쁘게 나오는데 익스플로러는 개판으로 나오네요
<grr> 퇴근 /.\
<razgon> 아. 오늘 토요일이였군요.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 아ㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏ
<ndsin> 흠
<ndsin> 맥주가 땡기는구나
<drake_kr> ndsin: 치킨강정
<ndsin> 헤헤
<ndsin> 자제할려고 생각중인데
<ndsin> 왜이렇게 자제가 안되는건지 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 배가 고프니까요.
<ndsin> 배고파서 맥주...
<ndsin> 그랬구나...
<ndsin> 내가 그래서 맥주를 마니 먹었구나...
<ndsin> 먹어야하는걸까요
<ndsin> 헤헵
<ndsin> 그래 주말인데!
<drake_kr> 주말인데!
<ndsin> 드레이크님도 같이 ㄱㄱ?
<drake_kr> 전 이미 소주 섭취하였습니다.
<ndsin> 헐
<semosi> 아아.
<drake_kr> 키보드 전용 클리너 http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/gear/b88d/
<semosi> 조용하네요
<semosi> 근간에는 한장씩 뽑아 쓸수 있는 티슈같은 것도 잘 닦이는 것 같습니다만
<semosi> 물티슈 같은거죠^^
<drake_kr> 아뇨..
<drake_kr> 기계식 키보드 다 뽑고 청소하는것 같은 분위기임미다
<semosi> 아 그렇군요
<drake_kr> 벌써 기계식 키보드 4벌이나 구입했네요
<drake_kr> ㅜㅜ
<semosi> 테니스 선수가 라켓 한개가지고 시합을 할 수는 없잖아요
<semosi> 코딩이나 필요하다면 몇개 구입하는것도 당연한것 아닐까요
<drake_kr> 전.. 디자이너.. 인데요..
<semosi> 그랬던가요^^;;;
<semosi> 어릴때는 별로 생각없었지만
<semosi> 요즘 보면 디자이너 라는 직업이 참 멋진것 같고
<semosi> 참 위대해 보이네요
<semosi> 같은 모양도 다듬는것에 따라 그렇게 차이가 많이 나는것을 보면
<drake_kr> 원래 수학 잘하는 사람은 위대해요
<semosi> 아 그런가요?
<semosi> 디지이너와 수학이 잘 연결이 안되는데
<semosi> 제가 디자이너를 잘못 알고 있는건가요?
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<semosi> 시스템 디지이너를 그냥 디자이너로
<drake_kr> 각도 같은것 어떻게 다 할것 같나요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 일단, 우분투 로고를 딱 보면
<semosi> 각도라.
<drake_kr> 그냥 그린것은 아니잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 다 계산하고..
<drake_kr> 그리고 위대한 화가들 부업이 뭔지 아세요? ㅋㅋ
<semosi> 건축가?
<drake_kr> 수학자가 많죠? ㅋㅋ
<semosi> 그럼 주로 어떤것을 디자인 하시는 건가요?
<drake_kr> 레오나르도 다빈치
<drake_kr> 피카소
<drake_kr> 출판물 디자인이요 ㅎㅎ
<semosi_Home> drake_kr: 님 아직 계시나요?
<drake_kr> 아
<semosi_Home> 조금전 웹상으로 들어 갔더니 끊어졌어요
<drake_kr> 핫소스//
<semosi_Home> 북디자인 하신다고요?
<drake_kr> 네 프레스 디자인요
<semosi_Home> 프레스 디자인?
<semosi_Home> 약간 생소합니다만.
<jasonjang> semosi_Home: LTNC
<jasonjang> drake_kr: 귀가 잘 했지요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 죽을 뻔 하긴 했지만 귀가는 잘 했습니다.
<jasonjang> 풉
<semosi_Home> 정말 오랜만에 이름을 보니 눈물이 앞을 가립니다. jasonjang 님
<drake_kr> 프레스 디자인은.. 북이나 찌라시나 명함이나 머 그런거 다 하는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<semosi_Home> 한때는 irc가 유행하다가 그리고 icq도 유행하다가 요즘은 페북이라..한쪽이 소홀하게 되네요
<jasonjang> 에구 ㅋㅋㅋ 저는 페북에서 가끔 뵙습니다만...irc 에서는 제가 좀 소홀해서...컴'과 생업에  문제가 좀 있었어서...
<jasonjang> 저도 icq 는 아직 끈만 달고 있습니다.
<semosi_Home> ㅎㅎ 그랬군요 생업은 늘 문제죠..누구에게나
<jasonjang> 달랑달랑
<semosi_Home> 스마트폰에 뭐더라에 이름 올라오긴 했지만 막 대화 날리기도 그래서
<semosi_Home> 그냥 뒀습니다.
<jasonjang> 요 몇일 사이는 /home diretory 가 un mount 되는 바람에 몇 일 고생했어요.
<jasonjang> 예, 그저 icon 뜨면...안녕하시구나~ 상상하면 되죠 머
<semosi_Home> 이렇게 보내고 싶었습니다.
<semosi_Home> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 옙, 늘 감솨~
<semosi_Home> 북디자인이 아트까지 있던데
<semosi_Home> 북아트라고
<semosi_Home> 얼마전에 책을 한권 봤는데 그냥 보이는 책 한권에 정말 많은 비밀이 있더라구요
<semosi_Home> 시인성을 위한 크기와 여백
<drake_kr> 네
<jasonjang> 예에~
<semosi_Home> 그리고 타이포그래피까지
<drake_kr> 그거 다 계산에서 나오는거에요
<drake_kr> 타이포그라피는 수학의 극치
<semosi_Home> 네 타이포그래피는 그런것 같더라구요
<semosi_Home> 그래서 저도 참 좋아합니다.
<semosi_Home> 잡스도 그랬죠..그 수업은 참 좋았다고
<semosi_Home> 손으로 직접 글을 적어보지 않은 세대는 참 특이한 글꼴을 좋아하던데(아이들은 말이죠)
<jasonjang> 헐~
<semosi_Home> 노트에 볼펜으로 샤프로 글을 적어본 사람들과 기계식 타이핑을 해 본 사람들은 타이포 그래피의 구성이 정말 멋있다는 것을 느끼죠
<semosi_Home> 일단 참 부럽습니다.
<semosi_Home> 그리고 어디계세요? 놀러갈수 있음 구경이라도 해보게요^^
<jasonjang> 누구요?
<razgon> i'm back!
<razgon> 오늘의 질문맨.ㅎ
<semosi_Home> drake_kr: 님 말입니다.^^
<semosi_Home> 북 디자인이 참 매력적이라서 말입니다.
<semosi_Home> 저도 죽기전에 한권 남기고도 싶고요
<drake_kr> 아.
<semosi_Home> 그래서 좀 어찌 되나 싶어 latex 접해봤는데 ...아직도 제자리
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<semosi_Home> 화면에서 폰트가 가지는 매력은 전체에서 80% 이상 되는것 같아요
<semosi_Home> 나머지는 배색이고
<semosi_Home> 옛날 모두들 초록색 모니터를 살때 엠버라 불리는 붉은 색 모니터를 샀었는데
<drake_kr> 음..
<semosi_Home> 그것이 정말 멋있어 보이더라구요
<semosi_Home> 왠지 해커 같기도 해보이고..ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 원래, 튀는건 아름다운법이죠
<drake_kr> 초코우유가 49개 있고 딸기우유가 1개라면 왕고는 무엇을 먹을까요
<semosi_Home> 그런데 튀는것이 아니라 원래 제가 그 색을 좀 좋아하는 것 같더라구요
<semosi_Home> 약간 오랜지색 밝은 빛
<drake_kr> 키티라니
<drake_kr> 키티과 한분 추가요
<semosi_Home> 나중에 가진것들을 그리고 컬러을 많이 사용하게 되면서 보니
<semosi_Home> 그색들이 많이 있더라구요
<semosi_Home> 사진기도 코닥이 가장 맘에 들었든것은 그런 종류의 색감에 아주 발색이 좋았구요
<semosi_Home> 핸드폰을 바꾸면 어른들은 주소록을 정리하지만
<semosi_Home> 아이들은 폰트와 배경화면을 바꾸더군요
<semosi_Home> 바로 즉시..
<jasonjang> 코닥'이 문을 닫는다나~ 하는 뉴스를 몇 일 전 티브이에서 봤어요
<semosi_Home> 문화는 그렇게 세대차이를 가지고 가더라궁
<semosi_Home> 네 코닥이 필름사업을 포기하더니
<semosi_Home> 문을 닫을것 같아요
<semosi_Home> 환등기도 잘 만드는데
<semosi_Home> 디카도 괞찮고
<semosi_Home> 종이로 찍어내는 일이 적여져서 그런것인지
<semosi_Home> 코닥은 정말 대충 자동으로 찍어서 인화해 보면 정말 멋있어요
<jasonjang> 아이러니하게 디카의 원천+핵심기술이 코닥이었다고 하더라고요
<semosi_Home> ㄴ[
<semosi_Home> 네
<semosi_Home> 그런데 기종이 구하기 힘들고 가격도 비싸다고 하더라구요( dslr 말이죠)
<jasonjang> 예...
<semosi_Home> 코닥 익스프레스는 다른나라에서도 약간 낡아도 멋있어 보이던데..ㅎㅎㅎ
<semosi_Home> 어디서나 보이고 말입니다.
<semosi_Home> 그런데 요즘은 필름 출력을 잘 안하니 없어지고 없죠
<semosi_Home> 디카는 그냥 집에서 프린터로 출력하는 시점이라
<jasonjang> 아쉽지만....할 수 없죠.
<semosi_Home> 그래도 저는 자주 인터넷 출력소를 이용했는데
<semosi_Home> 요즘은 그냥 화면으로 보는것 같아요
<semosi_Home> 양도 많아지고 해서..
<semosi_Home> 마구 눌러찍는 것이 감동을 적게 하는것 같아요..ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 요즘은 웬지..
<semosi_Home> 참 키티과가 뭐죠?
<drake_kr> 살짝 핀이 나간 사진들 보면서 추억하는것도 옛일이 되어버린듯
<drake_kr> 제가 바로 키티과
<drake_kr> 핑크 / 빨강 좋아해서요
<semosi_Home> ㅎㅎ 아 그렇군요
<semosi_Home> 저는 감색을 좋아합니다.
<semosi_Home> 나이탓인가?
<semosi_Home> 파이어폭스 로그를 좋아합니다.
<semosi_Home> 색상 배합도 약간 맘에 들어요
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 리부팅을....
<semosi_Home> 참 jasonjang 님 주로 어디(온라인)에  계세요?
<semosi_Home> 여턴 북디자인은 참 하고 싶은 것 중에 하나입니다.
<semosi_Home> 아니 책이 아니라도 포스터 한장이라도 말입니다.
<semosi_Home> ㅎㅎㅎ
<semosi_Home> 괜히 그래서 보고서 쓸때도 폰트도 바꾸어 보기도 하고
<semosi_Home> 음영도 넣어보기도 해도
<semosi_Home> 늘 한 폼 정해지면 그것으로 계속..쭉~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~가죠
<drake_kr> 항상 변화하는게 또 디자인이죠
<drake_kr> 그래서 땔칠라구여
<semosi_Home> ㅎㅎㅎ
<semosi_Home> 그럼 뭐하시나요?
<semosi_Home> 제가 취미로 사진을 눈여겨 보니
<semosi_Home> 사진 찍고 옆에 멋진 모양의 문자 넣어서 올리면 참 멋있더라구요
<semosi_Home> 크기랑 구도 맞추어서 만들면 포스터 같더라구요
<drake_kr> 그게 포스터에요
<semosi_Home> 요즘 분들은 정말 재주도 좋은것 같더라구요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 애들이 또 치고 올라오는게 이 바닥이죠..
<drake_kr> 그러니까 땔쳐야죠
<semosi_Home> 그런데 늘 요구가 많다보니 후보정 하는 라이트품 같은 소프트웨어는 구성에 맞춰 컷팅(crop)을 할 수 있게 되어있더라구요
<semosi_Home> 그럼 아닌것도 그렇게 만들어 지는 거죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<semosi_Home> 여턴 매체를 통해서 남에게 전달되는 것을 디자인 하는 분들은 가끔 놀랄때가 많았습니다.
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 짧게 인사드리고 퇴청 합니다. 에헴 ^^; ㅋㅋㅋ
<semosi_Home> 아이
<semosi_Home> 짧게 자주 뵈요
<semosi_Home> 아님 새벽에 문자 보내는 수가 있습니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ 고맙습니다.
<semosi_Home> 강남에 사람들을 만들어 갔습니다.
<semosi_Home> 그런데 커피숍이 인테리어하고 분위기는 좋아보이는데
<semosi_Home> 만나러 갔습니다...정정합니다.
<semosi_Home> 커피맛은 별로 였어요
<semosi_Home> 그런데 그집 명함이 아주 멋지더군요
<semosi_Home> 상호가 everyday CHAA 입니다.
<semosi_Home> 앗 썰렁해 지네요
<semosi_Home> 먼저 나갑니다.
<semosi_Home> 좀 있다가 다시 올게요
<semosi_Home> 티비에 박영석 다큐하네요
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<semosi_Home> 보고 올려구요
<semosi_Home> drake_kr: 님은 자주 물어보고 싶은게 많네요
<semosi_Home> 오프에서도 뵌것 같은데
<semosi_Home> 잘 기억이 나지 않네요
<semosi_Home> 최근에 어디에 납시셨나요?
<semosi_Home> 에고 실례였던가요..먼저 나갑니다.
<drake_kr> 29일 제가 세미나 했죠
<semosi_Home> 그때는 못간것 같은데
<semosi_Home> 사진에서 찾아 보겠습니다. 즐겁게 지내세요
<drake_kr> 옙
<razgon> 아. 벌써 두시네요.
<razgon> 저는 뭐하고 있는 걸까요?
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-11-06
<razgon> 굳모닝?
<Work^Seony> Hi
<razgon> 계셨네요
<razgon> Not Found The requested URL /rewrite.php was not found on this server.
<razgon>  Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80
<Work^Seony> 네 일하는 중이라..
<razgon> 무슨 말이죠? 아파치 실행하니 이런 문구가 떠서.ㅋ
<razgon> 헉. 일요일인데 일하세요?
<Work^Seony> 말 그대로 그런 파일이 없다는 얘긴데요.
<Work^Seony> 여기는 토요일이라서요.
<razgon> 아. 맞다. 하와이.ㅋ
<razgon> 지운적이 없는데. 다시 설치 해야 겠네요 아파치
<Work^Seony> 아파치를 다시 설치하실 필요는 없어보이는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 리눅스는, 작동 이상하다고 다시 설치하고 그러지 않으셔도 되요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 메시지가, rewrite.php 라는 파일이 없다는 얘기니까, 해당 파일을 보면 되겠죠...
<razgon> /var/www에서 보면 될까요?
<razgon> 제가 지운거라면 그것 밖에 없는데 말이죠.
<razgon> 텍큐지운뒤에 일어난일입니다.
<Work^Seony> 일단, 파일의 경로가 /rewrite.php 에러라고 했으니, 해당 경로부터 보세요..
<Work^Seony> 지금 아파치의 홈이 /var/www 라고 되어있을테니, 그곳의 파일부터 보시구요..
<Work^Seony> 그리고 "아파치를 실행"하셨다고 하는데, 아파치를 실행했다는 의미는 서비스 데몬을 올렸다는 얘긴데 서비스 데몬 올릴 때는 저런 메시지 안나오거든요.
<Work^Seony> 웹브라우저를 열어서 리눅스 서버로 접속하셨다는 얘기겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 아.
<razgon> 그렇습니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon> 그런 파일이 없네요.
<Work^Seony> 일단 http://서버주소/ 하셔서 이상이 없으면 정상이란 얘깁니다. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네... 메시지 의미가 그런 파일이 없다는 메시지였으니...
<razgon> it works!!라고 나와야 되는 것으로 알고 있는데 말이죠. 파일이 없어졌으면 어디서 구하면 될까요?
<Work^Seony> 그냥 만들면 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> sudo vi /var/www/index.html 하신다음
<Work^Seony> it works 넣고 저장하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> it works라고 나와야되는게 아니구요, 그냥 http://서버주소/ 하시면 /var/www/index.html 파일을 읽어들이게 되어있거든요
<Work^Seony> 그러니 그냥 Index.html 파일만 만들면 되는거죠
<razgon> 아.
<razgon> 인덱스 했는데 같은 내용이 나옵니다.
<Work^Seony> 경로를 어디에 넣으셨는데요?
<Work^Seony>  /var/www 밑에 넣으셨어요?
<razgon> 예
<Work^Seony> 근데 http://서버주소/ 하시면 에러 나요?
<razgon> 예
<Work^Seony> 위에 에러랑 똑같나요?
<razgon> 지금 이곳에서 localhost하니 동일한 에러가 납니다.
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎ 함또 밀고 싶었는데. 깨끗히 밀어야 겠네요..ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 서버에서 직접 http://localhost 라고 치면 에러나요?
<razgon> 예
<Work^Seony> 음... 그럼 설정만 좀 만지면 되긴 할텐데..
<razgon> 밀고 다시 설치요!ㅎㅎㅎ 근데 일요일 아침이 저장소가 쉬나요?
<razgon> 다운받으려는데 조금씩 이상하군요.
<Work^Seony> 토렌트로 받으세요.
<razgon> 튜
<razgon> 옙
<razgon> 그럼 저는 재로그인을.
<razgon> 있다가 하겠습니다.
<razgon|> 핸폰 라즈군
<razgon|> 밀까 생각하다가 교회갈시간이라서 잠시중지요
<razgon|> 오후까지 봐서 해결안되면 밀려구요
<razgon|> 몇번 밀다보니 이제 어렵지 않아요.ㅎㅎ
<geneline> 안녕하세요
<geneline> gnome shell  을 깔기하는데. 진행이 안되네요.... 그래서 다른것들 openTTD(게임) 을  깔기했는데 역 시안깔려요~~~
<geneline> 지금 패키 지다운로드실패라고... 떴네요. 인터넷연결 을확인하라는데.
<geneline> 인터넷은  잘되고. 있습니다.
<razgon> Anybody are there?
<drake_kr> http://www.dogdrip.net/xe/10287773#12
<razgon> 아놔 큰일이네요..낭패..ㅠ.ㅠ
<razgon> 가끔 일요일에 패키지 서버가 정지되는 경우가 종종 있나봐요
<drake_kr> 아뇨 그럴일 없는데
<dkjfw> 10.04 LTS 버전을 깔았는데요
<dkjfw> 여기에서 11.10 버전으로 업하려면 어떻게 하죠?
<drake_kr> do-release-upgrade
<Seony> 포럼에서 왠 짜증나는 리플이... 아이폰 원가가 얼만데 비싸게 받아팔아먹네 얘기를 하는데...
<Seony> 원가 운운하면 대체 경제학이라는 학문은 왜 있는지...
<Seony> 시퓨 원가가 5만원도 안된다는데 그럼 인텔한테는 원가 운운 안하는지 모르겠네요...
<Seony> 어디서 그런 리플 달면 직장경험 없냐는 소리 안들어먹나 모르겠어요...
<drake_kr> 음?
<drake_kr> 그럼 mp3도 돈내고 사면 안되고 윈도우도 돈내고 사면 안되는건데..
<Seony> 한국에서 아이폰에 비해서 갤럭시가 많이 싼 편인가보죠?
<drake_kr> 더 비싸죠 -.-
<shriekout> 전... 아무거나 괜찮으니... 하나 사주세요
<Seony> 자유게시판 아이폰 게시물 댓글란에 아이폰 비꼬는 글이 달렸는데, 제대로 비꼬는 게 아니라 말도 안되는 걸로 비꼬니까 좀 짜증나네요 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 피쳐폰... ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 뭐 기능이 어떻고 커스터마이즈가 어떻고 하면서 자신에게는 안드로이드가 더 맞다더니 뭐 그런글 쓰면 충분히 납득할 수 있는데 이건 뭐...
<Seony> 팍스콘 노동자 피해 기사링크나 걸면서... 팍스콘이 무슨 아이폰 전용 하청업체인줄 아는듯...
<Seony> 메인보드도 만들고 별거 다 만드는 업체인데..
<drake_kr> 아.
<drake_kr> 링크를 들어가 보셨구나..
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 리플 달려다 참았습니다. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아아아.......
<drake_kr> 하긴요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 뭐 제가 애플빠라서 그런 건 아니구요 ㅎㅎ, 납득이 갈만한 이유를 적었어야 말이죠...
<drake_kr> 전 링크 귀찮아서.. 인것도 있지만..
<drake_kr> 지금 보니 한국일보네요
<Seony> 어차피 취향이란 건 개개인마다 다 다른 것이고, 저한테 아이폰이 좋다고 해서 남한테까지 좋은 건 아니니까 뭐라 하고싶진 않지만... 원가 운운 하는 건 좀 짜증나네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 헤럴드경제랑 같이 아이폰 까기에 여념이 없는 언론
<drake_kr> 아니 언론이 그러니까 일반 사람들이 아이폰에 대해서 그렇게 생각을 해요..
<Seony> 네. 그래서 언론이 무서운거죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그러니까, 링크를 올렸지만 읽지는 않는거죠..
<drake_kr> 아이폰 좋다는 기사 거의 없어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 알고있어요.
<Seony> 그걸 설마 믿는 사람이 있을 줄이야...
<Seony> 다른 분들이 알아서 처리해주실거라 생각하고 저는 조용히 있을려구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 우분투 포럼에서 하도 맥 얘기를 많이 해서 찍힌 것 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 9191
<dkjfw> GUI에서 업그레이드 하는 방법은 없나요?
<dkjfw> 우분투 10.04 LTS에서 11.10으로 업데이트 하려면 어떻게하나요
<dkjfw> GUI로요
<Seony> 없습니다. 터미널로 하셔야되요
<dkjfw> 확실히 안 버벅 거리네요
<dkjfw> 3d가 아니어서 빠른것 같아요
<razgon> 아 선배님에게 컴공짜로 받았다고 생각했는데 메인보드 문제인듯
<razgon> 그냥 팍팍 꺼지는게 좀이상하네요.
<razgon> 파워문제 같아요 발열이 심하게 나는 거 같아서요
<minsikcho> razgon: 팬을 바꿔보세요 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 팬문제 보다 파워에서 열많이나고 컴이 오래 못가는거 같아서 그거라고 생각되었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<minsikcho> razgon: 컴 사양이 어떠신데요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> 펜4 3기가에 램1기가 그래픽은 지포스 8600gs
<minsikcho> razgon: 딴 컴 있으시면 깨끗하게 포기하세요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon> 윈도우는 지우고 리눅스 올리려구요
<minsikcho> razgon: 루분투가 갑이죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> 코분투까지는 무리없이 움직일듯합니다
<minsikcho> razgon: 집에 팬4 3기가에 램 512 짜리 루분투까니깐 광속이더군요 ㅋㅋㅋ 코분투도 아마 무난할 것 같네요 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 우분투는 윈엑스피보다 사양은 더 낮은거 같습니다.
<razgon> 이제보니 윈도우는 왜 그리 고사양일까요?
<minsikcho> 네네 xp랑 듀얼부팅하는데 xp는 거의 굼벵이더군요 ㅋㅋ
<minsikcho> 사용자 중심으로 만들어진게 아니라서 아닐까요... ㅋㅋ
<minsikcho> 글고 같은 리눅스라도 쿠분투는 쫌 더 무겁잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 뭔가 다른문제가..
<razgon> 그거 보다 유니티가 더.ㅎ
<minsikcho> ㅋㅋ 유니티도 장난아니죠 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 하이탭나오면 우분투올려지면 구매생각해봐야겠습니다
<minsikcho> 음... 허밍이라면 우분투올려지려면 쫌 걸리겠네요.. 우분투 모바일이 나오기 전까진요 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 우분투의 서브버전이면 좋겠네요
<razgon> 루분투도 있지만
<razgon> Bodhi linux가 괜찮더라구요
<minsikcho> 음 처음들어보는데요? 우분투랑 뭐가 다른가요?
<razgon> 아니면 약간극단적으로 크런치뱅.ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 그냥 서브버젼이라고 생각하시면 됩니다. 우분투
<minsikcho> 앜 enlightment갖고 있는 녀석이네요 ㅋㅋ 크런치뱅은 쫌 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> 인라이트먼트? 뭐죠?
<minsikcho> 윈도우매니저요 ㅋㅋ (enlightenment고요 ㅋㅋ 오타) 컴피즈 같은 거요
<razgon> 아. 미려하더군요
<razgon> 잠시만요 배터리 갈고 올께요
<minsikcho> 네 :)
<razgon> 라하이요
<minsikcho> ㅋㅋ 인라이튼먼트 gOS에서 써봤는데 꽤 괜찮았어요 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 아. 비슷한겁니다. gOS나 bodhi나 페퍼민트나 괜찮더군요.
<razgon> 예전같으면 한글설정이 골치아팠는데 그냥 시넥틱 몇번클릭하면 한글화바로되더군요
<minsikcho> 네 ㅋㅋ 유니티가 아직은 너무 설정이 안 되서 12.04 까지 기다려보고 진전이 없으면 주분투나 쿠분투로 갈렵니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<minsikcho> 한글화는 너무 쉬워졌죠 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 유니티넘 리소리 많이 먹으면 안되는데 말이죠
<razgon> 불과 일년전만해도 네이버에서 나눔폰트 일일이 수동으로 받아 넣고했는데 말이죠
<minsikcho> 그놈 3도 만만찮아서 그놈쓰기도 그렇고 말이죠 ㅜㅜ
<razgon> 리소리-)리소스
<razgon> Ldxe나 오픈박스.ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 오히려 크런치뱅이 더 편하더라구요
<minsikcho> 네 ㅋㅋ 가끔 굼벵이 짓 할 때는 밀어버리고 크런치뱅을 깔고 싶은 충동이 들죠 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 오피스도 요즘나온 리브레 오피스도 많이좋아졌구요. 외국사이트에 한해서지만 온리윈도우사상이 없어서 그런지 리눅스가 접근도 쉬워졌습니다
<minsikcho> 액티브x가 쫌 죽어야 할 텐데요 ㅋㅋ 크롬 NaCl이나 그런 멀티OS기반으로만 바꿔도 한참 편할 텐데요 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 리눅스에서 동영상구동은 어떤가요?
<minsikcho> 웬만한 건 다 되는데 라이브는 안 되요 에를 들어 프로야구 라이브 시청 같은거요
<minsikcho> 거의 다 silverlight를 쓰는 바람에 ㅋㅋ
<minsikcho> 문라이트라는 대체 프로그램은 있던데 아프리카는 안 되더라고요
<razgon> 일반동영상파일 감상은 어떤가요?
<minsikcho> 보통은 다 됩니다 제가 해본 바로는요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 흠 네이버만 척결하면
<razgon> 다되겠군요
<razgon> 외국에서 삼성이나 엘지에서 쿼티나온거 있나요?
<razgon> 핸드폰으로요
<minsikcho> razgon: 에구 인터넷이 왔다갔다하네요 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon> 리하이요
<minsikcho> 지금은 어떤 distro쓰세요?
<razgon> 우분투10.04서버요LTS
<razgon> 지금 채팅은 안드로이드 프로요요
<minsikcho> 앜ㅋ 폰으로 하시는 군요 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 예 옵티머스큐 입니다. 쿼티폰
<minsikcho> 아 옵큐ㅋㅋ 희귀한 쿼티폰이죠 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 저는 와이프의 터치폰의 오타가 넘많이나서요
<razgon> 이건 아니다 싶어서 쿼티 스맛폰 기다렸다가 샀습니다.
<minsikcho> 안드로이드 터치 죽어납니다 ㅋㅋ 아이폰은 좀 낫든데 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 어찌 터칠
<razgon> 터치보다는 쿼티가 맛이나요
<razgon> ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 다음 스맛폰도 쿼티로 살겁니다. 근데 엘지말고 다른곳에서 안나올런지.
<minsikcho> 폰 업글도 안되는 걸 버박에 안드로이드 올려서 설움을 토해내고 있죠 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 모토롤라에 기대해야 되나?
<minsikcho> 아직은 수요가 쿼티가 적어서 언제 또 나올련지 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 수요가적은거라기보다는 업체에서 돈 아끼려구 한거같아요
<razgon> 저는 엘지에서 나온 몇안되는 개념폰이라고 생각합니다
<razgon> 자판하면 돈이 더들어서
<minsikcho> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 엘지의 개념폰 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> 그리고 보이는 컨셉이 좀옛날폰과 같은 느낌이 난다고 해서 그런거 같아요
<minsikcho> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아오 지금 문라이트 nightly 설치했는데 다른 실버라이트 사이트 (외국껏들)은 잘 뜨는데 이 아프리카만 난리네요 ㄸ
<razgon> 엘지말고 다른 쿼티폰이 나와야 버스폰으로 사죠..ㅎㅎ
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> 윈빠들.참....
<minsikcho> 문라잇으로도 구현가능한 기능들을  참 우리나라 스럽습니다 ㄸ
<razgon> 지금 오작교형제들에 방송국 컴이 리눅스네요
<minsikcho> 우와 어떤 배포판인가요 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 윈도우인가? 우분투의 보라색오로라 바탕화면 같아서요 ㅎㅎ
<minsikcho> 우분투면 좋을 텐데 에휴 우리나라라는 점에서는 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 방송국이나 음악하는데는 리눅스가 좋죠
<razgon> 실제로 그러기도 하구요
<minsikcho> 그래도 우리나라라는 압박에서 벗어나기가ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 힘들죠
<razgon> 아주 아주 힘들죠 은행과 주식만 바꿔도 될거 같은데요
<DarkCircle> 음악하는덴 리눅스가 최악이죠.
<minsikcho> 그래도 은행은 조금씩 바뀌는 것 같던데요 리눅스 때문에가 아니라 맥 때문에 ㅋㅋ
<minsikcho> DarkCircle 코덱이 적어서 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아뇨
<DarkCircle> 코덱이 문제가 아님
<DarkCircle> 일단 하드웨어에서 지원하는 하드웨어 음원이 제대로 물려지지가 않고
<DarkCircle> pulseaudio나 jack이 하드웨어랑 소프트웨어 물어주는게 개판
<minsikcho> DarkCircle 놋북에서도 입체음향 같은 프로그램도 하나도 안 돌아가고요
<DarkCircle> 입체 음향은 설정하면 돼요. 하지만 말씀하신대로 전혀 완벽하지가 않음 -0-
<DarkCircle> 그래서 멀티미디어쪽 갈려면 맥이나 윈도 어쩔 수 없이 써야돼요
<minsikcho> DarkCircle 그러니 우분투스튜디오 같은 배포판이 있어도 뭐 별로 파급력이 없죠 ㅜㅜ
<razgon> 다들 개콘보시고 계시죠? ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 쓰따-일!
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razgon> 오! 안녕하세요?
<razgon> 개콘보고있는중
<yemharc> 살아서 돌아왔습니다...
<razgon> Yemharc: 어디 다녀오셨는지요?
<yemharc> 회사 일이 조금...
<yemharc> 월화수목금금금 2회에 하루 2~3시간 수면에 3일에 한번 집에 들렸다 간 거 빼면 별 거 없습니다
<yemharc> O T L
<razgon> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<razgon> 혹시 회사에 누가 있나요?
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 아...
<razgon> 아니고서는 그렇게 있을수가 없을텐데요...
<yemharc> 이사진이 말이죠...
<yemharc> SKT랑 계약을 맺었는데
<yemharc> 이미 선금 1.5억을 받아서
<yemharc> 기간 내에 못 내면 손배소 20억정도 맞는 상황인데
<razgon> ㅎㄷㄷ
<yemharc> 게임은 완성도 안 됬고 남은 기간은 20일 정도에....
<yemharc> (한숨)
<razgon> 허거거
<razgon> 무슨게임인가요?
<yemharc> RTS..그러니까 스타같은거에요
<yemharc> (스맛폰용)
<yemharc> 제가 담당 개발자는 아닙니다만, 개발팀과 좀 밀접한 관련이 있는 부서여서ㅓㅓ
<yemharc> 같이 피봤습니다..
<razgon> 아....
<yemharc> 덕분에(!!!) 저번 세미나 발표자였는데 가지도 못하고요...ㅠㅠ
<razgon> 그런건 인터페이스가 중요한데.
<razgon> 내용이 어떤건지 알아도 될까요?
<razgon> 배경미래에 스타.
<razgon> 후 개발팀이 막혀있는 거군요
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 별거 없습니다
<yemharc> 스타에 워크를 넣고 버무리면 됩니다
<yemharc> 한마디로 잡탕 (...)
<razgon> ㅎㄷㄷ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 4S는 이달 말에나 손에 들어오려나아...
<razgon> 포에스 괜찮으려나요?
<yemharc> 넵 전 기대중입니다
<yemharc> 4S의 중점은 소프트웨어입니다. 자잘한(?) 하드웨어 스펙업이 포인트가 아니에요.
<razgon> 저는 하이탭이 발매되었으면 싸게 말이죠
<yemharc> 전 하이탭 기다리다가
<razgon> 시리가 대표적인거죠?
<yemharc> "이제 삽질은 그만 하자"는 모토 아래 아이패드를 질렀습니다
<yemharc> 시리, iOS5, iCloud가 포인트입니다
<razgon> 하이탭에 우분투 잘 작동되면 매수
<yemharc> 특히 시리와 아이클라우드는 무언가 다음 [대박]의 기반이 될겁니다.
<razgon> 아이클라우드는 제가 만들려고 했던 개념이더군요
<razgon> 문제는 잡스가 없다는게
<yemharc> 음 글쎄요.
<yemharc> 전 잡스가 없는게 아쉽긴 해도 걱정은 안됩니다.
<razgon> 옮은 거라고 해도 추진력이 문제일겁니다
<yemharc> 잡스와 함께 일한 사람들은 대부분 10년이 넘게 잡스와 함께 일해왔죠.
<razgon> 잡스는 옮다라는 것을 반대 무릎쓰고 돌파했죠
<yemharc> 잡스의 공백은 있을지 몰라도 잡스가 없다고 무너질 일은 없다고 봐요
<razgon> 잡스의 눈높이는 정말 낮게
<yemharc> 그리고 팀 쿡의 경우에는 잡스 이상의 소통가입니다.
<yemharc> 잡스가 하도 독단적으로 나가니까 사람들이 뭔가 중요한 [싸움]을 해야 할 떄에는 팀 쿡에게 갔죠
<razgon> 그점이 문제죠
<yemharc> 문제인가요?
<razgon> 잡스의 독단적이지만 강력한 추진력으로 이룬게 많았죠
<razgon> 마소에게 투자를 받는 것을 애플이 받아들일수 있었을까요?
<yemharc> 바로 그 부분인데, 전 그것때문에 더 걱정을 안 해요.
<razgon> 팀쿡은 현실과 타협할거 같아서 걱정입니다
<yemharc> 애플이 다시 부활하던 시기... 그러니까 90년대에는 잡스의 그런 돌파력이 반드시 필요했어요
<razgon> 팀쿡이 과연 그런게 있을지.
<razgon> 잡스의 독단적이지만 이거다 하면 될때까지 장인정신인데
<razgon> 팀쿡이 타협하면 위력이 떨어질겁니다.
<razgon> 애플은 명품백과 비슷한 접근방식이라면요
<razgon> 안드로이드는 싸게 대량으로 나오기 좋은 기반이죠.문제는 구글이 개방의 정신이 부족하고 잘 타협한다는 점이죠
<yemharc> 자체적 고급화 전략은 이미 반쯤 포기한 상태입니다.
<razgon> 제다이 와 로봇병사
<yemharc> 이번에 통신사 전체를 대상으로 푼 것도 그 중 하나죠
<razgon> 잡스가 있었으면 ....한5년만 있어도
<razgon> 애플은 명품으로 고착될수있었을텐데.
<razgon> 개인적으로 아깝습니다
<yemharc> ㅎ
<razgon> 잡스 간날 진심으로 울었습니다
<razgon> 저의 꿈이 죽어버렸던거 같아서...
<razgon> 안타까움도 있었구요
<Seony> yemharc: 말도안되는 애플까의 글 때문에 짜증나서 답글 다는 중입니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 말도 안되는 걸로 우겨서요...
<yemharc> 전 술집에서 아이패드 붙잡고 우는 사람도 봤어요
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony: 안그래도 포럼에 '아이폰을 써 보았습니다' 포스트 끝에 답글 다신 분 글에
<yemharc> 저도 살짝 울컥...
<razgon> ㅎㄷㄷ
<yemharc> 다른거 이전에 말이죠
<yemharc> 깔려면 알고 까야죠
<yemharc> 미국 출고가랑 국내 출고가 틀리다고 태클을 거는데
<yemharc> 기본적으로 미국 가격은 세전 가격이고 우리나라는 세후 가격입니다
<yemharc> 실제 부가세 적용하고 환율 적용하면 똑같아요
<Seony> 저는요 그걸 따지고 싶지 않아요.
<yemharc> 게다가 예로 든 기사의 기자놈은 [국내최초로 100만원 넘은]이라고 하는데
<Seony> 원가 운운하는 건, 경제학 경영학의 기본원칙을 깡그리 무시하는 얘긴데요,
<yemharc> 할부원가 최초로 100만원 넘긴건 옴니아2란 말이죠
<Seony> 인텔 씨퓨 원가가 5만원이라는데, 그러면 인텔은 사기꾼 회사겠네요?
<yemharc> 그건 더 웃긴 소리라 아예 말도 안 했습니다
<yemharc> 게다가 그런 측면을 제하고
<razgon> 저도 애플코리아는 싫습니다. 잡스는 존경
<yemharc> 그럼 제품 만드는데 든 노력은 그냥 무상공여하란 말인가?
<Seony> 원가 운운하는 분은, 대체 사회생활 해봤냐고 물어보고 싶습니다..
<razgon> 만든 금액이 문제없지만. 서비스땜시
<yemharc> 우분투가 공짜니까 그냥 만든 사람들 노력을 개무시하는데
<yemharc> 맘에 안들어요
<yemharc> 정말 맘에 안들어요
<razgon> 그건 아니라고 생각합니다
<razgon> 가격이야기는 다나와에나 가시는게
<razgon> 답달지마세요.
<razgon> 어짜피 시각차가 김어준과 홍준표입니다.
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아뇨 저도 사실
<yemharc> 절대치 가격으로 놓고 보면 비싸다는거 인정합니다.
<yemharc> 돈 100만원 가까이 드는데 싼건 아니죠
<yemharc> 근데 웃기게도 '왜 국내만 비싸냐. 우린 봉이냐' 이러니 어이가 없는거죠
<Seony> 답글 올렸습니다.
<Seony> 아 짜증나긴 한데...
<yemharc> (환율과 세금 적용하면 전 세계 가격이 동일합니다)
<Seony> 괜히 저 때문에 또 우분투 포럼에서 애플 얘기하는 거 아닌가 모르겠네요
<Seony> 한국에는 갤럭시가 싼가요?
<razgon> 저는 가격보다는 서비스등이 문제라고 생각됩니다.
<yemharc> 겔S2 약 98만원입니다
<yemharc> 남말 할 처지가 전혀 아닌거에요
<razgon> 근데 삼성은 넘 네가티브 기사 넘 시키더군요
<razgon> 보면 삼성띄우기 애플이나 구글깎아내리기 하는데 부품도매상이 고객에게 비방해도 되는지 참
<yemharc> 비난을 하건 비방을 하건 상관은 안 하는데
<yemharc> 왜 '허위기사'를 유포하느냐는거죠
<razgon> 그게 삼성의 방법이자 가카의 방법이죠
<yemharc> 예를들면 유럽에서 겔S가 '올해의 스마트폰'으로 선정됐니 최고의 성능 인증을 받았니 하는데
<yemharc> 막상 원문 기사들을 찾아보면 기도 안찹니다
<yemharc> '올해의 스마트폰'은 안드로이드 기기 대상으로 열린 대회였고
<yemharc> 최고 성능인증을 받았다는건 아몰레드 액정과 내구도 분야 한정이었습니다
<yemharc> 근데 그 부분들은 쏙 빠졌죠
<razgon> 원래 그리 살던 사람들입니다.
<razgon> 영화에 봉준호! 크게 적어놓구 작은글씨로 팀이 뭉쳤다. 하면서 그밑에서 일하던 사람이 따로나와서 제작한 허접영화나 같은거죠
<razgon> 예고편은 전쟁영화인데 내용은 사랑영화..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 진짜 그 말이 딱 맞아요
<yemharc> "삼성 x새끼, 애플 양아치, 엘쥐 머저리"
<razgon> 본격 메디칼스릴러 하면서 트렌디 애정드라마 이런거죠
<yemharc> 삼성은 그나마 감 좀 잡았는지 겔럭시 라인업에 집중하고는 있는데 여전히 제품 발매빈도가 너무 높고
<razgon> 엘지는 참 삼성따라가지말고 다른길을 찾으면 그게 더 좋을텐데말이죠
<yemharc> 애플 가격정책이야 말할것도 없고
<yemharc> 엘지는 마냥 헛발질이죠
<yemharc> 삼성이나 따라가면 다행이죠...
<yemharc> 엘지 스마트폰 사업부 내년도 정책발표 보셨나요?
<razgon> 저는 애플이 우리나라 첫발매국으로 안되었는게 문제라고 생각합니다
<Seony> yemharc: 답글 올렸는데, 제 글은 논리적으로 말 되나요? ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 정책이 어찌되었나요?
<yemharc> "글로벌 소비자 욕구에 맞춰 수많은 변형판을 제작하여 한 해 1000여 종(오타인줄 알았습니다)의 스마트폰을 발매하겠다"
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> "소프트웨어는 부수적인 것일 뿐이다. 하드웨어에 비해 상대적으로 끌어올리기 쉬운 것이니 걱정말라. 마음만 먹으면 할 수 있다."
<yemharc> 에라...!
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> 경영자적인 견해네요
<yemharc> Seony: 틀린 말은 없네요 :)
<yemharc> 그것도 딱 노동집약 시기의 경영자 마인드죠
<razgon> 그들입장에서 틀린말은 없죠
<yemharc> 그게 나쁘다는건 아닙니다.
<yemharc> 분명 저 마인드가 중요한 사업도 있습니다.
<Seony> 일단 틀리진 않았으니 다행 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 적어도 스마트폰은 아니라는거죠
<Seony> 괜히 틀린말 적었다가 어줍지않은 지식으로 들이댄다고 할까봐서 ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 아웃소싱해서 얹으면 된다고 생각하는거죠
<yemharc> Seony: 애초에 저분이 쓴 답변의 링크기사를 보면 이미 답을 스스로 제시하고 있어요
<yemharc> "팍스콘은 각종 업체에 PCB기판을 생산/제공하는 곳이다"
<razgon> 누구는 모델하나 프레젠테이션 하는데 날밤까면서 그것도CEO가 그러는데 저런마인드면 참쉬운마인드죠
<yemharc> 애플이 팍스콘하고 연계가 많이 되니까 사람들이 애플 자회사 쯤으로 인식해 버렸는데
<yemharc> 팍스콘은 이미 그 이전부터 잘 나가는 환경오염 업체였습니다
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> razgon: 전 세계 IT기업 CEO중에 본인 스스로 나서서 프레젠테이션 하는 기업 단 한곳도 없죠
<yemharc> 그렇다고 "난 저럴 능력이 안되니 프레젠테이션 전문가를 영입하자"라고 신경쓰는 곳도 없죠
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋ 팍스콘..ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 본인이 안 한다고 욕하는게 아니라 할 생각 자체가 없는걸 욕하는거죠
<yemharc> 팍스콘은 중금속 배출 기업이 필수적으로 갖춰야 하는 정화조가 없습니다
<yemharc> 이게 다 로비의 승리
<razgon> 그정도로 잡스가 세밀하고 타협없는 장인정신이 좋은 애풀제품을 만들었다고 생각합니다
<yemharc> 덧붙여서 아이폰은 팍스콘에서 전체 다 생산하는게 아니죠
<yemharc> 팍스콘은 제품 받아서 조립만 합니다
<yemharc> 그럼 나머지 부품 제공업체들인데....
<razgon> 팍스콘이나 삼성 다 동급이죠
<yemharc> 자, 애플 하청업체 관리 해야하니 삼성도 감사좀 할까?
<yemharc> 덧붙여서 애플의 비밀주의 덕분에 정확한 공장은 아무도 모릅니다만
<yemharc> 대충 굵직하게 연계되어 있는 곳들이 삼성, 샤프(일본)가 되겠고
<yemharc> 그걸 생산하는 공장으로 지역을 확대해 보면 중국 인도 말레이시아 인도네시아 호주 칠레 필리핀
<yemharc> 이정도가 제가 아는곳들이군요
<yemharc> 그리고 그 많은 국가 중에서 [중국]만 난리입니다
<yemharc> 오오 대륙의 기상 오오
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> 호연지기!
<yemharc> 물론 하청업체 선정 및 관리에 따른 도의적 책임이 없을 수는 없어요
<yemharc> 하지만 아까도 말했듯 깔려면 알고 까야죠
<yemharc> 그럼 애플이 삼성한테도 와서 "니들 하청업체는 반도체 제조공정 감시하겠음" 하면
<yemharc> 그거가지고 난리부르스 탱고 출거면서
<yemharc> 국가로 따지면 명백한 내정간섭이라구요
<Seony> 소프트웨어 기술 인력을 확보하라는 회장님 지시 때문에 중소기업 다 죽게 생겼다더라구요...
<yemharc> 인력 다 빼갔습니다
<yemharc> 작살났어요
<yemharc> 아마 제 생각인데
<yemharc> 이번에 그나마 있던 영양분 쪽쪽 빨아먹고 소프트웨어 사막이 될겁니다
<yemharc> 보고 있으면 마치 중세시대의 국부론 찬양자들이 떠올라요
<yemharc> 그 시대에는 "자원은 무한하다"라고 여겼죠
<razgon> 그냥 사람은 쭉빨리고 버려지는 거죠 메트릭스처럼
<yemharc> 전 요즘들어서 대기업 입사하려고 아둥바둥 하는 사람들이 이해가 안가요
<razgon> 저도 이해가 안가요.
<yemharc> 전 그런거 안 가고 돈 적게 받아도 괜찮으니 인간답게 살렵니다
<yemharc> 자기가 꿈이 있어서 가는것도 아니고
<yemharc> 남들 다 가니 대학가고
<razgon> 오히려 반대로 선생님되려는 여성분들을 반대합니다.
<yemharc> ?
<razgon> 그걸루 사자 시집얻었었다고 생각하니.
<razgon> 남성은 대기업. 여성은 선생님
<yemharc> ....
<yemharc> 음 뭐... 요즘은 그렇게 가는군요 (먼산)
<razgon> 이런 해법은 없어졌으면 합니다
<yemharc> 사실 세상이 그렇게 가는것도 문제라고 생각합니다만
<yemharc> 이건 딱히 어느쪽 탓이라고 하긴 민감한 문제네요
<razgon> 울마눌 친구가 임용고시 합격했다고 이제 의사와 결혼만 남았다는 그런말들었을때 참 그렇더군요
<razgon> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 허...
<razgon> 참 교육을 위해 교직으로 가는건지 아님 결혼하려고 가는건지
<yemharc> 그래서 민감하죠
<yemharc> 교육을 위해 갔지만 그 덕에 결혼 할 수도 있고 (으이?!)
<razgon> 차라리 그러면 좋지요.
<razgon> 내가 이런위치니 최소한 이런스펙되야되지 않겠어하는..
<razgon> 부는 그럴수있어도 주는 그러지 말아야죠
<razgon> 아 죄송 주제가 옆으로 셋군요0.0;;
<razgon> 그나저나
<razgon> 패키지 저장소가 가끔 끊기거나 하나요?
<yemharc> 요즘 ARM저장소 추가되면서 좀 불안정합니다
<yemharc> Seony: 계세요?
<Seony> 네
<razgon> 아..
<yemharc> 조언이 필요합니다
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 제가 조언을...
<yemharc> 아이패드가 있는 상태에서 맥북을 같이 들고다니면 쓸모가 있을까요?
<yemharc> 차라리 아이맥을 살까 하는데요
<razgon> 대략일요일에 그래서 오늘 밀고 다시 시스템구축해야하는데
<razgon> 내일로 미뤄야.
<Seony> 음... 아이패드는 컴퓨터가 아니라서, 컴퓨터를 휴대하실 목적이라면 좀 곤란하실 수 있어요.
<yemharc> razgon: 음. 다음 저장소 쓰시나요?
<yemharc> 다음저장소면 아마 다음주 중으로 미러링 종료될겁니다
<Seony> 다만, 밖에서는 단순한 웹서핑이나 앱을 쓰시는 용도라면 괜찮겠지만요...
<yemharc> ARM저장소 미러링요
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 애매하군요
<yemharc> 근데 이게 막상 써보니까
<yemharc> 프로그램 개발 할거 아니면 맥북이 그다지....
<razgon> 그게 아니라 서버설치하고 윈도우 올리려구 하니 관련 패치지가 다 없습니다
<razgon> 예전에도 그런적이 있는데 일요일지나면 괜찮아지더군요
<Seony> 사실 들고다니면서 작업을 하실 정도까진 아니라면 차라리 아이맥이 나아요.
<yemharc> razgon: 그럼 다음저장소 문제입니다. 다음저장소 미러링이 대략 2~3일정도 텀이 있어요
<Seony> 일단 집에 두면 폼두 나고 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 아.
<yemharc> 차라리 jaist.ac.jp를 써보세요
<razgon> 일본이군요
<yemharc> Seony: 폼나는거 이전에 가격으로 보면 아이맥 성능이 훨씬 좋아서요
<yemharc> (일단 데탑이고)
<Seony> 네. 훨씬 좋긴 하죠.
<razgon> 그거 바꾸려면 어떻게하죠?
<yemharc> 디아3도 해야하고 (먼산)
<razgon> 저도 아이맥 추천입니다.
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 제가 장담하지만, 아이맥 사시면 분명 1년 이내에 "아... 맥북이 필요한데" 라고 생각하시게 될 겁니다. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 뭣보다 아이맥이어도 VNC돌려주면 패드로도.... (중얼중얼)
<yemharc> Seony: 그게 차이가 좀 있어요
<Seony> 그러면 맥북이나 맥북에어를 구입하시게 되고, 그렇게 되면 "아... 맥북이랑 아이맥 팔고 그냥 맥북프로로 갈까" 하게 됩니다. ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 원포터블 원데탑이 원칙
<yemharc> 맥북을 쓰다 필요가 느껴지면 바로 지르게 되지만
<Seony> 제거 전에도 말씀드렸듯이, 원래 애플 제품은 사용자랑 1:1로 착 달라붙는 맛이 있어서, 맥을 여러 대 쓰게되면 불편해요
<yemharc> 아이맥을 쓰다 맥북이 필요하다 느끼면 패드를 보며 한번쯤 더 고민하게 될겁니다
<yemharc> 근데 맥북프로는 크기가 커서...
<Seony> 그렇긴 하죠. 무겁기도 하고.
<yemharc> 13인치는 데탑으론 애매하고 넷북으론 크잖아요
<Seony> 얇은데 무겁거든요.
<razgon> 하 그렇군요
<Seony> 음... 이것만 확실히 하시면 되요. "들고나가서 작업을 해야한다"
<yemharc> 맥을 가지고 다닌다는건 엄청 매력적이긴 한데...
<Seony> 이게 예스냐 노냐만 결정하시면 됩니다. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 작업은... 안해도 될거같군요
<razgon> 제 사견인데요
<yemharc> 안그래도 이제 개발은 접을 생각이라서요
<Seony> 그러면 무조건 아이맥 고고씽입니다. ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 아이패드에 아이맥이 좋을거 같아요
<yemharc> 네 저도 그래서 맥북 사려다가 요즘 고민중이거든요
<razgon> 아이패드로 아이맥원격하시면 될듯해서요
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> 저는 전부 다 가져본 결과, 사양 좋은 맥북프로 하나만 있는 게 제일 좋아요. 저한테 제일 맞더라구요.
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 맥북프로라...
<razgon> 제가 요즘 그런시스템 구축하려고 하거든요
<Seony> 근데 처음 아이맥을 쓸 때 당시에는, 맥북 전혀 부럽지 않았었어요.
<yemharc> 맥북프로에 모니터 별매 정도로 써도 괜찮을거 같기는해요
<Seony> 아이맥 하나만 있어도 충분히 만족스러웠죠.
<razgon> 맥은 삽질의 맛이없어서 제외하고요
<Seony> 다만 제 경우는 나가서도 작업을 해야되는 경우가 있어서 맥북이 끌렸던 거구요...
<yemharc> 맥은 삽질은 없지만 맥포트가 있죠
<Seony> 지금도 저는 맥북 없으면 곤란하거든요.
<yemharc> 아하
<yemharc> 무슨 작업을 하시길래요
<Seony> 학교랑 알바하러 가면 제 자료가 담긴 전용 컴퓨터가 있어야해서요...
<yemharc> 아 과연
<yemharc> 이해합니다
<Seony> 사진이든 MP3든 제 파일이 필요하거든요.
<yemharc> 그럼 전 괜찮겠네요
<yemharc> 개발은 안하고
<Seony> 네. 그게 아니라면 아이맥 결코 후회 안하실 거에요
<yemharc> 개인 데이터야 아이클라우드 생겼고요
<Seony> 아이맥 사고서 한 3년은 행복했어요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 세월이 지나면서 사양이 떨어져도 만족스럽습니다.
<yemharc> 사실 지금 이 챗도 패드고 (...)
<Seony> 제 컴퓨터 인생에서 이렇게 만족스러운 컴퓨터는 첨이에요
<yemharc> 국내 인터넷뱅킹 관련만 해결되면 되는데 말이죠
<Seony> 그래서 제가 아이맥 구입 이후, 앞으로 사는 모든 컴은 맥만 사겠다고 결심했을 정도죠.
<yemharc> 그나마 오픈뱅킹 있어서 그것도 좀 클리어고
<Seony> 그건 vmware로 가면 됩니다.
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그래서 별로 걱정을 안 해요
<Seony> 근데 뱅킹도 폰으로 되지않아요?
<yemharc> 카드결제가 애매해서요
<yemharc> 그리고 그것때문에!!
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요...
<yemharc> 이번에 4S 지르는거 아닙니까 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 오오... 드디어...
<yemharc> 아픈곳을 후벼파지 말아주세요 OTL
<yemharc> 이미 예약했습니다
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> ㅊㅋㅊㅋ
<yemharc> 높은 경쟁률과 서버다운을 뚫고 16차 2대 예약 성공했습니다
<Seony> razgon: 리눅스가 삽질하는 맛은 있긴 한데요, 나중에 가면 삽질이 싫어져서 맥을 찾게되요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon> 저는 어디까지 취미니깐요
<yemharc> 아마 이달 말이나 다음달 첫주 이내에 받을거같아요
<Seony> 그냥 눌르면 알아서 됐으면 좋겠는데, 그러기엔 맥이 딱이거든요 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 배우는 과정이라서.ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 저도 취미로 계속 씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> yemharc: 맥도 유닉스인만큼 아마 무지 재밌을 거에요...
<yemharc> 리눅스를 좋아하는거랑 사용하는 컴이 맥인건 별개니까요
<razgon> 참 잡스가 꼼꼼하더군요
<Seony> 음... 저도 리눅스 아직도 써요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 네 바로 그거죠
<Seony> 그러고보니 저는 사무실엔 리눅스, 집에는 솔라리스네요
<razgon> 장인정신
<yemharc> 맥을 쓰는거랑 리눅스를 좋아하는건 별개에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사무실에는 우분투 10.04 쓰는데, 그래도 LTS가 제일 낫더라구요
<yemharc> 생각해보면 잡스가 일으킨 혁신이 총 3개네요
<razgon> 다른 역할때문에
<razgon> ?
<razgon> 두개는 알겠는데 3번째는요?
<razgon> 클라우드?
<yemharc> 데스크탑PC, WEB, SmartPhone
<razgon> Web?
<yemharc> 넥스트스텝을 기반으로 팀 버너스 리가 WWW를 이룩했죠
<Seony> 음... 잡스가 일으킨 혁신은 제가 볼 땐, 1. 마우스 2. WiFi 3. 스마트폰
<razgon> Html5?죠?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 쉽게 말하면 브라우저와 하이퍼링크가 되겠네요
<razgon> 저는 pc. 윈도우. 타블렛요
<yemharc> 제록스 어떻해~~ 마우스도 뺏기고 GUI도 뺏기고~ 제록스 어떻해~~
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> "잡스. 이제야 말하는건데, 니가 만든 제품 다 똥이야." Sent from your iPhone, Bill Gates
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> 솔직히 파워유저는 싫은 점도 있겠지만요. 잡스의 꼼꼼함이 커버하죠.
<yemharc> 이게 재미있는게 있어요
<yemharc> 포럼 답글에도 쓴겁니다만
<razgon> 애플의 규범이 말이죠
<yemharc> 규범이라기보다
<yemharc> 일종의 애플 제품 발표때마다 일어나는 현상입니다
<yemharc> 잡스 : 우리 이런거 만듦.
<yemharc> 전문가 : 헐, A, B, C안되는데 D도 안되네욤. 쑤뤡.
<yemharc> 사람들 : 오오 애플 오오
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> 그게 차이죠
<yemharc> 아이폰 나왔을떄 미친듯 까이고 사람들 미친듯 사대고
<yemharc> 아이패드도 그렇고
<yemharc> 이게 차이가 나는게 별게 아니에요
<razgon> 비슷한예가 울나라는 서태지
<yemharc> 아뇨 그거랑 별개에요
<yemharc> 그건 문화코드의 스위칭이죠
<yemharc> 애플 경우에는 "기술을 다루는 데 익숙한 사람"과 아닌 사람의 차이에서 나옵니다
<yemharc> 전문가들이 아이패드 보고 "애들 장난감"이라고 평했는데
<yemharc> 이거 애플한테는 최고의 찬사입니다
<yemharc> 애플은 "애들 장난감처럼 쉬운 제품"을 만드는게 목표거든요
<razgon> ㅇㅇ 시각의 차이를 매우는게 잡스의 감성이죠.
<yemharc> 아이폰/아이패드 보세요
<yemharc> 메뉴얼이 없어요
<yemharc> 필요도 없죠
<yemharc> 그냥 쓰면 됩니다
<razgon> 전문가가 간과하는 인문학적인 감성.
<razgon> 나이키군요 저스트두잇
<yemharc> 아... 그러고 보니
<yemharc> 아이맥은 키보드 마우스 별매죠?
<Seony> 아뇨
<Seony> 데탑은 모두 포함되서 나옵니다.
<yemharc> 오옹
<Seony> 매직마우스랑 무선키보드 포함되요
<yemharc> 과연
<Seony> 아 한국은 다른가...ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 매직마우스는 개인적으로 좀 아쉬운게
<yemharc> 아뇨 제가 몰라서 여쭤본거에요
<yemharc> 여튼, 매직마우스는 좀 아쉬운게 있어요
<Seony> 맞네요. 매직마우스랑 무선키보드
<Seony> 근데 트랙패드로 고를 수도 있네요
<yemharc> 디자인은 정말 매끈한데 손으로 잡으면 손바닥 부분에 빈 공간이 생겨서
<yemharc> 오래 사용하면 좀 피곤해요
<Seony> 저는 개인적으로 트랙패드 추천합니다. 트랙패드 선택도 가능한만큼 트랙패드 써보세요...
<yemharc> ...디아3 해야하는데 (ㅋㅋㅋ)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 디아3 할 때만 일반 마우스 연결해서 하면 되죠
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 그러면 되겠네요
<yemharc> 어차피 USB선구자 제품이고 (...)
<Seony> 암튼 저는 트랙패드가 좋아요
<razgon> 콘솔에서 편집기가 vi맞죠?
<Seony> vi보단 nano 쓰시는 게 더 편할 거에요
<razgon> 설치하려면 sudo apt-get install vi
<razgon> 하는게 맞나요?
<Seony> vi가 아니라 vim 입니다.
<razgon> 아 나노 깔려있군요..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네. 기본 에디터거든요
<razgon> 아! 감사합니다. 지에디트만 사용해서요
<razgon> 미러링교체할까해서요
<razgon> Yemharc: 거기가 어디라고요?
<yemharc> 어라... 연결이 잠시 안되있었네요. 갑자기 말이 주루룩;;
<yemharc> razgon: 소프트웨어 소스 여시고 저장소 선택->국가선택->일본 탭 여시면
<yemharc> 제일 위에 jaist.ac.jp라고 있습니다.
<yemharc> Seony: 나노보단 피코를 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 피코... 피코가 더 쓰기편하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사실 어떻게 보면 똑같은데 ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 아 지금 cui입니다.
<razgon> 서버에서 윈도우올리려는데 패키지가 다죽어서요
<razgon> 열어보니 kr.archieve.ubuntu.com에서 받는데 거기가 죽어버린거 같아요
<yemharc> 아
<razgon> 틀린건가요?
<yemharc> 국내 공식 저장소... 그러니까 카이스트 서버는 이제 사실상 기능을 정지했다고 보셔야 합니다
<razgon> 아.
<yemharc> 이게 웃긴게요
<razgon> 내일이나 되야 움직이겠군요
<razgon> 주말에 멈추고 평일이나 되던데.ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 구 카이스트 서버가 물리적 노후화로 인해 기능을 영구 정지하게 됐습니다
<yemharc> 그리고 카이스트 리눅스 동호회에서 학교에 서버 신청을 했는데, 기각됐습니다
<yemharc> 무려 국내 1위 공과대학에서요
<razgon> 참나 답안나오는 곳이네요
<yemharc> 그래서 동호회 사람들이 돈을 좀 모아서 서버라고 하긴 좀 민망한 성능좋은 데스크탑을 마련해서
<yemharc> 다시 미러링을 시작했는데
<razgon> 전기...ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그래도 나름 우분투 인지도가 높아지고, 우분투 외에도 미러링하는 것들이 많다 보니 수시로 다운됩니다
<yemharc> 그리고 설상가상으로 최근에는 학교측에서 "니들 트래픽 너무 쩔어"하면서 태클까지 걸고 있죠
<yemharc> 어이가 없지만 현실입니다
<razgon> 제가 보았을땐. 전기세 많이 나간다고 주말에 끄는거 같아요
<yemharc> 음
<razgon> 에이. 쩝
<yemharc> Colloquies가 로그가 많이 쌓이면 튕기는 버그가 있군요
<yemharc> 여튼...
<razgon> 그냥 내일까지 기다려야.ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 다음은 트래픽을 이유로 공식 저장소가 되기를 거부하고 있죠
<yemharc> 다음은 그래도 기업이니 이해할 수 있는데
<yemharc> 대학, 그것도 공과대학에서 그러면 안되죠
<razgon> 그냥 sudo poweroff
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 생각해보면 끄는 방법도 많네요
<razgon> 어쩌겠어요. 다 기업으로 보시는 가카덕분에
<yemharc> poweroff halt shutdown init 6 등등
<yemharc> 하지만 정치인들은 어떤 명령어든간에 permission denied
<razgon> Halt도 있군요..
<yemharc> halt는 있는 배포판도 있고 없는 배포판도 있고 그렇습니다
<yemharc> 지금은 아마 다 있지 않을까 싶긴 한데
<razgon> 그냥 pseudo(sudo)로 그냥 돌파하지요
<razgon> 정치인들의 특기. 특히 가카
<razgon> Pseudo-=가라. 가짜의 접두어
<yemharc> 음, 슬슬 12시네요
<razgon> 아놔 썰렁하군요..
<DarkCircle> 카이스트 서버가 죽다니 (먼산)
<DarkCircle> ..
<DarkCircle> 학교에 서버신청을 했는데
<yemharc> 오 다크서클님 오랜만입니다
<DarkCircle> 고작 30만원짜기 걸레같은 서버 한대달라는데 기각됐다니 너무 하네요 ㄱ-
<razgon> 전기세때문아닐까 생각합니다
<DarkCircle> yemharc - -)/
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 짜기 -> 짜리
<yemharc> 넵 기각됐습니다
<DarkCircle> 30만원짜리를 놓으면 어떤식이 되냐면
<DarkCircle> DCDCê³ 
<DarkCircle> 어댑터를 통해서 전기가 공급됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 기존 서버가 대충 300와트 먹으면
<DarkCircle> 30만원짜리를 놓으면 대략 60와트 먹죠
<razgon> 아...제 우분투서버가 그런데..ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 저는 절전형이라 35와트.ㅋ
<yemharc> 하지만 이제 대세는 ARM서버!!
<DarkCircle> 아톰으로 한 너덧대 놓고 클러스터링 하면 됩니다.
<DarkCircle> ARM서버도 좋죠
<yemharc> 6000와트면 서버 200대에 전력공급이 됩니다!!
<razgon> 아....
<yemharc> 아니 600와트;;
<razgon> 오!
<DarkCircle> 그리고 지금 정부에서 IDC 전원 시스템 개선 사업을 추진하고 있는 중이라
<razgon> 3와트!
<yemharc> 서버 한대당 3와트의 혁신
<DarkCircle> 이게 개발이 완료가 되면 기존의 전력 소비의 최대 1/8까지 줄어듭니다.
<razgon> 이건 콘센트끼워 놓은 거네요
<yemharc> 이걸로 구글 데이터센터(=아카식 레코드)는 더더욱 진화합니다
<DarkCircle> 메인에서 DC-DC를 만들고 DC전원이 서버에 공급되는거죠
<DarkCircle> 이렇게 되면 발열도 줄어들게 될 뿐더러 전원 공급 분산의 효율성도 증대됩니다.
<yemharc> 다크서클 // 그거 말고도 전력소모에 따른 여열을 모아서 난방 등으로 공급하는 것도 계획에 있지 않나요?
<razgon> ?
<yemharc> 전에 얼핏 보긴 했는데
<DarkCircle> 그렇죠
<razgon> 저는 그렇게합니다.
<razgon> 겨울에 온라인게임을 더 한다는 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 근데밀옹은 데체 ㄱ- ...
<DarkCircle> 회사 한구석에서 점점 썩어가시는느낌
<yemharc> ?
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<yemharc> 집이라구요! 퇴근했다구요! 아직 썩지 않았다구요!
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<razgon> 회복중...ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 3일에 한번 퇴근한다는거야 그럴수도 있겠습니다만
<yemharc> 유통기한 아슬아슬하게 끝냈다구요!!
<DarkCircle> 긍까요 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 멘탈 붕괴 완료
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> @#$(*#^%(*@#
<DarkCircle> 붹
<yemharc> 뽧뛇꿹쒻쬻
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 지금도 배터리 소모 별로 없는데 iOS5.1나오면 어찌되려나...
<razgon> 하이탭나오면 가격이 얼마나 될까요?
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 예전에 얼핏 듣기로는 40만원 이하가 될거라고 하더군요
<razgon> 헉.
<razgon> 아이코니아탭 a500구매해야겠군요
<razgon> 한 30만원이하가 되야될건데. 사양상.
<yemharc> 제가 가격 들은게 10월달이니 아마 더 낮게 나올거에요
<yemharc> 그리고 그땐 애초에 제대로 완성도 안 된 시기였고요
<yemharc> 아니 9월인가...
<yemharc> 여튼 꽤 됐습니다
<razgon> 아니코니아탭 a500이 39만에 팔렸으니 한정판이긴 하지만 중고 매물로 좀있으면 나오면 35정도로 나올겁니다
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 시대정신 보고싶네...
<razgon> 벌써올라왔군요.ㅎ
<yemharc> 중고품이요?
<razgon> 35에 100대한정이 아니라 천대한정
<razgon> 예
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 넥서스패드는 언제 나오려나..
<yemharc> 무려 헬쥐하고 개발한단 소문이 무성한 그....
<razgon> 지금까지 천대 팔릴거 같지 않은데 말이죠
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> 구글 고전할듯 합니다
<razgon> 넥서스 반쯤 바보되서 나올듯합니다.
<yemharc> 프라임 말씀이신가요?
<yemharc> 넥프 말하시는거라면 겔럭시 넥서스(=메가트론 프라임)라고 붙는걸 보고 희망을 버렸습니다
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 전 내일 출근을 위해 슬슬 들어가겠습니다
<yemharc> 오늘도 출근했더니 영...
<yemharc> 그럼 다들 안녕히 주무세요 :)
<razgon> 내일뵈요 저도 꿈나라로
<xtabcfxmys> q
<xtabcfxmys> njoin #perl-kr
<grr> hi
#ubuntu-ko 2012-10-29
<markers> 혹시 hadoop에 대해서 좀 아시는분 계시나요?
<autowiz03> 분산처리 방식이라는정도만...
<markers> 아 이거 설치하고나서 어디부분이 데이터노드이고 네임드노드인지 확인을 못하네요 ㅇ_ㅇ:;; 뒤져보면 될거 같은데 머가 먼지도 모르겟네 ㅎㅎ;
<razGon_web> http://www.kpug.kr/kpugfreeboard/1392913
<razGon_web> 대상포진에 대한 제 글을 썼습니다. 참고해주세요. 이런 환절기에 잘일어납니다.
<markers> razGon_web 가정의학과는 머래용 'ㅅ';;;
<razGon_web> 음.. 의학분리가 각장기별로 분류한 과가 있는데요. 예를 들면 정형외과, 신경외과. 피부과. 이런식으로요.
<razGon_web> 용도에 따라 분류한 과가 있습니다. 예를 들면 응급의학과, 가정의학과, 진단방사선과, 임상병리과... 이런식으로요.
<razGon_web> 가정의학과는 일반 진료실을 기반으로 특화시켜서 공부한 과입니다.
<razGon_web> 응급의학과가 응급실이라면 가정의학과는 외래를 기반으로 하는 거라고 생각하시면 됩니다.
<markers> 보통 일반 사람들이 감기나 어딘가 아프면 찾는 곳이 거의 대부분이 가정의학과 라고 보면 되는거가요 'ㅅ'?
<razGon_web> 그렇죠.
<razGon_web> 근데. 우리나라가 과끼리 경쟁도 있고 . 전문의가 많은 관계로 제대로된 의료 분류가 안되어 있죠.
<markers> 요근래 분류를 하기 시작했나보군요
<razGon_web> 아니요. 과들끼리 전문성을 강조하다보니 점점 나뉘어 진거죠.
<razGon_web> 가정의학과는 예방의학과에서 파생된 과라고 생각하시면 됩니다만, 진료적인 측면은 내과에 가까운면은 있죠. 물론 그외 진료들에도 있지만요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<markers> 안녕하세요
<markers> yemharc님 혹시 hadoop에서 대해서 좀 아시는게 있나요?
<yemharc> 하둡요?
<yemharc> 음, 저도 자세히는 모르고
<yemharc> 대충 말하면 확장형 DB?
<yemharc> 일단 기존의 DB라는건 1:1 대응이거든요
<yemharc> 근데 하둡은 클러스터/클라우드 환경에 맞춰서 제작된 물건이에요
<razGon_web> 빅데이터.ㅎ
<yemharc> 서버:디비 1:1 대응이 아니라 여러대의 서버 : 1 의 형태가 되죠
<yemharc> 실제 이게 무슨 장점이 있느냐....라고 하면, 서버 100대 정도 묶어서 돌려보면 알게 됩니다
<yemharc> (......)
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<markers> 아 학교 연구실에서 hadoop에 대해서 공부하는 중인데 대략 조사한것을 발표해야되는데 설치 가이드 만들어 오라길래 만들어 왓더니 이게 이론적으로 어디가 어떻게 매치되고 프로세서가 어떻게 도는 건지 설명하라고 해서 이제 1달째 이러고 있는데 답이 없는거 같아요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 물론 그것도 알게 된다는거지 100대 정도의 소규모(..) 시스템에서는 그닥 장점을 못 느껴요
<yemharc> 음.
<yemharc> 디비에 ROW가 있죠?
<markers> 아직 hadoop을 이해하기 위한 기초적인것이 부족한거 같은데 =ㅅ= 하아..
<razGon_web> 제가 빅데이터 이거 읽어보라고 했는데요.
<yemharc> 하둡은 좀 극단적으로 말하면 서버 한대가 하나의 ROW가 되는겁니다.
<razGon_web> 거기서 하둡에 대한 기본적인 이야기 나옵니다.
<yemharc> 테이블도 아니고 ROW요
<markers> 이게 검색해서 따라해서 설치 하는 수준은 되는거 같은데...
<yemharc> 하둡을 공부할때에 포인트는 2가지에요
<markers> 동작 원리를 꿰뚫어서 프로세스가 머가 뜨는지 확인하는 수준은 아직 아닌거 같은데 교수님이 그걸 원하시니 -ㄱ
<yemharc> 하나는 맵 리듀스 프레임워크, 또 하나는 HDFS (하둡 분산형 파일시스템 - Hadoop Distributed Filesystem)
<markers> razGon_web님 빅데이터 라고 하시면 혹시 책 이름이 그냥 빅데이터? 어디 출판사껀가요?
<yemharc> 아마 교수님이 너무 무리한걸 요구하는게 아닌 이상
<yemharc> 저 두개의 개념하고 워크플로우만 정리해 가도 B 이상은 보장받을거라 생각해요
<markers> 교수님 요구는 그래 설치는 했으니깐 동작을 할거아냐? 그 동작하는 게 이론과 실제로 컴퓨터 동작을 매칭시켜봐 ~ 이러고서 한달이 지낫...ㄷㄷㄷ
<yemharc> 네 그러니까요
<yemharc> 저 두개가 그 포인트에요
<markers> 맵리듀스랑 HDFS는 조사를 해서 대략적으로 아는데 ~_~ 이게 참... 머라고해야되지;;
<markers> 그때 발표를 했을때 맵리듀스 예제를 들고서 흔히 검색하면 나오는 wordcount를 실행 시켜서 결과창 보여드리고 그랫거든요
<yemharc> 그럼 맵리듀스가 클러스터 환경에서 어떻게 작동하는지 워크플로우 설명 가능한가요?
<razGon_web> markers: 빅데이터 경영을 바꾼다.
<razGon_web> 이책입니다.
<markers> 음..
<markers> 그 부분이 아마 설명을 못해서 그런 요구를 하셧던거 같아요. 근데 아무리 봐도 어찌 설명을 해야될지 -_- 클러스터가 일종의 컴퓨터 한대? 라고 생각할 수 있잔항요?
<yemharc> 그럼 맵리듀스는 어느정도의 데이터를 다루기 위해 설계되었나요?
<razGon_web> http://book.naver.com/bookdb/book_detail.nhn?bid=6994710\
<markers> razGon_web 제가 알고 있는 책과 같네요 ㅎㅎ; 그 책 빌릴려고 한달정도 도서관에서 대기중
<yemharc> 그럼 맵 리듀스의 장점은?
<yemharc> 제가볼때 교수님이 원하는건 하둡 전체는 당연히 아니고
<markers> 네네.
<yemharc> "니들이 이걸 설치하고 돌려는 봤는데, 그럼 대체 이걸 왜 쓰냐" 인거같네요
<markers> 흠...그런건가용;
<yemharc> 그럼 당연히 그 포인트가 되는게 맵리듀스랑 HDFS가 되겠고요
<markers> 아. 수업 보조하러 갈 시간ㅇ 되었네요 자리 비울게요 'ㅅ';;
<razGon_web> markers: 온라인으로 출판물나온게 있어서 전자도서관에서 찾아보세요.
<yemharc> 네
<razGon_web> 다녀오세요
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 저거 교수님 의도를 생각하면 클러스터 개념부터 설명해서 하둡이 기존 RDBMS에 대해 무슨 장점이 있는가..... 정도로 마무리 되는게 베스트같은데
<samahui> 안녕하세요.
<samahui> 점심을 기해 노트북 사왔어요 ㅋㅋㅋ 미친척하고
<samahui> 회사에서 사준다길래 HP 엘리트북 8579w 모델로 질러버렸어요
<razGon_web> samahui: http://j.mp/UXtjCF
<razGon_web> 혹시 이거요?
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 받자마자 우분투 깔고
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷ 중고차가격 나오겠네요.ㅎ
<samahui> 지금 처음 여기 접속부터 했네요
<razGon_web> 허거거..
<samahui> 공돈인지라 ㅎㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ 하긴 회사도 세금 떨구어야죠.ㅋ
<samahui> 맘같아서는 17인치 사려다가
<samahui> 들고는 다녀야 하기에 이거 질렀어요
<samahui> 다른건 몰라도 튼튼하니 좋네요
<samahui> 광고에서처럼 밟고 올라서볼까하다가
<samahui> 참고 있습니다.
<samahui> 다 맘에 드는데 단하나... 전기오르네요 알미늄통케이스라그런지
<samahui> 접지 코드로 바꿔 꽂아봐야 겠네요
<samahui> 접지되는 곳에 꽂으니 전기 흐름이 사라지네요
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 좋으시겠당...
<razGon_web> 엘리트북...
<samahui> 다른건 몰라도
<razGon_web> 근데 SSD가 아니라는게..
<samahui> 튼튼한거 하나만 맘에 드네요
<samahui> SSD 꽂았습니다
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<samahui> 256 삼성꺼로
<razGon_web> 역시..ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 256!!
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<samahui> 그리고 추가배이에 1T하드 추가
<razGon_web> 128도 감지 덕지.
<razGon_web> 허거거..
<razGon_web> msata인가요?
<samahui> http://blog.danawa.com/prod/?prod_c=1661101&cate_c1=861&cate_c2=32617&cate_c3=32623&cate_c4=0
<samahui> 이놈이요
<samahui> 삼성 830s 256
<samahui> 걍 저렴한거 샀어요
<samahui> 24마넌
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ 저렴..ㅠㅠ
<samahui> sata3 네요
<samahui> 많이 저렴해졌죠
<samahui> 예전에 비하면 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_web> 저희도 학회에서 쓸 노트북 쓰려는데요.
<razGon_web> 파워포인트와 동영상 재생정도의 용도입니다.
<samahui> 그정도라면
<samahui> TP추천합니다.
<razGon_web> 거기에 SSD달려구요.
<razGon_web> TP?
<razGon_web> 삼보요?
<samahui> 제가 이거 바로 전에 T400 쓰고 있었거든요
<samahui> 레노보로 넘어간 IBM이요
<samahui> 키보드가 좋아서 프로그래밍할때 좋아서
<samahui> 이거 썼죠
<razGon_web> 아. 씽크패드!
<samahui> 그거쓰다가 이걸로 넘어오니까 신세계네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 그나저나 레티나 팔아야되는데
<samahui> 레티나 맥북프로 쓸일이 없어서 그냥 가방속에서 자고 있어요 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 역시나...
<razGon_web> 저에게 10만원에 파시죠.ㅎ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 너무 속드러나는 말.ㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 속 드러나는걸 떠나서 거의 x강도 수준 ;;
<yemharc> 0 하나 더 붙여도 기본값의 절반이 안되잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 원래 회먹는거 좋아해서요.ㅋ 날것을.ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 10만원에 팔고 싶은데 340만원 손해밖에 안봐서 곤란한데요~ ㅎㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 내가 10만원에 팔면 손해가 얼마여...........
<samahui> 글고보니 엘리트북 비싼거라 생각했는데... 레티나맥북프로에 비하면...
<samahui> 싼데요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 암튼 이제 잘 써서 일이나 열심히 해줘야죠
<samahui> 사준 사장님 배안아프죠
<samahui> 일해야겠습니다. 열심히 굴려봐야 컴터 상태 파악도 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅅㄱ하시고 오늘 오후도 즐거운일만 가득하시길...
<razGon_web> 옙
<razGon_web> 수고하세요.
<razGon_web> 열작업요^^
<razGon_web> [아깝다.... 좋은 가격에 건질수 있었는데....]
<razGon_web> ^^;
<samahui> 뤼~~~~~~~~~~
<razGon_web> 저는 멘붕오셔서 나가신줄알았어요.ㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 맥북프로 숨겨놓고 왓어요 ㅋ
<razGon_web> 저는 진료 시작을.ㅋ
<samahui> 일하는거 떔시 리부팅했어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> ㅅㄱ하세요
<samahui> 저도 일땜시 잠시 ~~~
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 이브 온라인 다시 시작했습니다... 역시 온라인 게임은 이브만한게 없는 거 같네요
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 본격적으로 좀 해볼려구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사실 전에는 "본격"이라고 하기에는 좀 드문드문햇거든요
<razGon_web> 저도 본격적으로 하고 싶은 게임있는데.
<razGon_web> 애들땜시.
<razGon_web> ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony> 어떤 겜인데요?
<razGon_web> 대항해시대 온라인요.ㅎ
<Seony> 대항해시대면, 이브랑 좀 비슷하죠...
<razGon_web> 이건 뭐 패키지 게임처럼 해도 잼있습니다. 신선 놀음.ㅋ
<Seony> 다만 이브가 자유도가 좀 더 높다는 점과, 동접자수가 어마어마하다는 차이가 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이브 하시게 되면 말씀하세요. 제가 좀 도와드릴께요
<samahui> 근데 이브온라인은 어디서 나온건가요?
<samahui> 온라인 게임을 울티마와 에버퀘스트 이후 한적이 거의 없는지라...
<Seony> 아이슬란드라는 회사에서 2003년도에 출시했구요, 전 세계 온라인 게임을 통틀어서 유일하게 전세계 단일 서버에요..
<samahui> 아! 씰온라인 잠깐 했네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아ㅏ.. 아이슬란드라는 나라
<samahui> 오호 단일서버....
<Seony> 이번에 이브온라인에서 새로운 게임을 내놓는데, 그게 온라인 게임 역사에 한 획을 긋게되죠..
<samahui> 흠...한번 해볼까요? 잼있을라나?
<Seony> 아마 길이 남는 사건이 되지않을까 싶어요.
<samahui> 이용료는 어느정도 되죠?
<Seony> 이용료는 월 $15 정도 되요.
<Seony> 제가 글 하나 드릴테니 읽어보세요
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 온라인게임 하나 해볼까 싶은데 와닫는게 없더라고요
<Seony> http://otkhm.tistory.com/453
<Seony> 저도 이것저것 다 찔러봤는데요, 이브만한 게 없어요
<Seony> samahui: 저 글은, 정말 아주 작은 사건만 다룬 글이에요
<samahui> 배경이
<samahui> 환타지가 아니라
<samahui> SF군요
<Seony> 네. 사실상 게임이라고 보기 힘들어요. 가상 현실이에요
<samahui> 아! 이거 예전에
<samahui> 잡지 소개글 한번 본 기억이 나네요
<samahui> PC사랑인가 PC라인인가에 나왔었어요
<samahui> 그때 해보고 싶다 생각만 했는데... 벌써 10년 가까이 지났군요 ^^;;
<Seony> 네. 아주 유명하죠 ㅎㅎ. 일단 저 블로그 한 번 읽고오시면 다른 짧은 글 하나 더 드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 말그대로 가상세계에서 생활이군요 ㅎㅎ;; 재미있겠는데요
<Seony> 저도 이번에 배틀크루저 한 척 건조해야되는데, 부품들 싸게 살려면 여기저기 돌아다녀야해서 좀 힘들어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 심지어는 점프를 8번까지 해서 찾아가야하는 행성계가 있어서...
<Seony> 이번에 이브 시작해서 자리 잡으면, 무역업을 할까 함선 건조업을 해볼까 ㅋ
<samahui> 재미있겠는데요
<Seony> 재밌을 거 같아요.
<samahui> 경제구조가 잘 갖춰진것만 해도 흥미롭네요
<Seony> 잘 갖춰진 것 뿐만 아니라, 개발사가 개념이에요.
<Seony> 어떠한 사건도 운영자는 절대로 게임에 개입하지 않아요.
<samahui> 한번 해봐야겠네요
<samahui> 주말쯤에 도전해 봐야죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 예전에 7000억 규모 금융사기사건이 있었거든요
<samahui> 허걱
<samahui> 금융사기 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 몇몇 유저가 사건 접수를 시켯는데,
<Seony> 게임사 왈 "사기도 게임의 일부입니다"
<Seony> 저러다보니, 게임 내에서 어떠한 활동을 해도 제약을 안받구요,
<Seony> 직업이나 레벨 같은게 없다보니, 자유도가 울티마 온라인 뺨치죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 그러게요
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 예전 울티마때 생각하면서 즐겁게 플레이할만 하겠는데요
<Seony> 게다가 MMORPG처럼 게임에 접속을 자주 안해도 되요.
<Seony> 그래서 직장인들도 많고... 특히 러시아 석유재벌이 이 게임 매니아라는 소문도 있어요...
<razGon_web> 대항해시대 온라인은 돈을 너무 많이 풀어서 인플레가 엄청 뛰었습니다.
<razGon_web> 흠....
<razGon_web> 한달에 1.7만원의 소비라....
<samahui> 오호~ 그것도 좋군요. 솔직히 자주 게임할 상황이 안되는지라 좋네요
<Seony> 이브는, 게임 내에서 인플레가 바로 잡히는데요, 그 이유가,
<razGon_web> 대항온 보다는 좋군요.
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ 대항은 망했다고만 들었어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 예
<Seony> 회사 대 회사 전쟁이 나면 천명 가까이 전챙을 치루거든요.
<razGon_web> 인플레이션을 잡을 수가 없어서요.
<Seony> 그때, 수백억짜리 함선 수백척이 박살나죠
<Seony> 그래서 인플레가 잡혀요 ㅋ
<razGon_web> 저희도 전쟁인데요.
<samahui> 대항을 좋아했어서 온라인 나온다기에 기대했었는데 손대기전에 망했다는 소문만... ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 천명 ㅎ
<razGon_web> 대항온도 전쟁인데 전쟁 참여 잘안해요.
<razGon_web> 국적은 국적일뿐.
<Seony> 이브 온라인에는 전쟁나면 5백명 정도는 그냥 모인다더라구요
<razGon_web> 돈벌기 위한 국적.
<Seony> 이브에서 외부 항성계가 영토싸움이 치열한데, 그쪽 연합이 세력이 좀 크거든요..
<razGon_web> 솔직히 그에 따른 막대한 이익이 있어야 하는데. 망한 이유는 2가지이죠.
<razGon_web> 하나는 인플레이션이고 다른 하나는 다클.
<Seony> 암튼, 이브 온라인은 게임 내에서 주가조작, 시세 조작, 담합 등등 뭐든 다 가능해요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 다국적 다클이면 다 해결됩니다.
<razGon_web> 흠,,,
<Seony> 해적질, 퍽치기 등등..
<razGon_web> 땡기는 군요.ㅎ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> PK키키키
<samahui> 완전 땡기는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 진짜로 퍽치기 조심해야되요
<samahui> 주말에 반듯이 도전해 봐야겠네요
<razGon_web> 해적캐릭이나 해볼까요?
<Seony> 그리고 우수 미지의 지역 탐사만 하는 사람들도 있어요
<Seony> 우주
<Seony> 웜홀이 열리거든요.
<samahui> 노트북도 새로 샀는데 쿼드로의 게임성능 테스트 ㅋ ㅋ
<razGon_web> 탐험가.ㅋ
<Seony> 탐사선 끌고 웜홀 들어가서 프로브 풀고 3D 스캐닝을 하면,
<razGon_web> 사양은 얼마나 되야 되나요?
<Seony> 해당 지역이 스캔이 되는데, 거기서 여러가지 돈벌이가 많이 나오죠
<Seony> 사양은 펜4 이상요
<razGon_web> AMD A6-3500인데...
<razGon_web> 트리플코어.
<razGon_web> 흠. 그러면 별거 없겠군요.
<razGon_web> 사양은 충족되고.
<Seony> 최적화가 엄청나게 잘되어있고, 그래픽이 환상입니다...
<razGon_web> 다클할거 아니니 뭐.ㅎ
<Seony> 동영상 하나 드릴께요.
<Seony> 실제 게임으로 만든 영상이에요
<razGon_web> 거기 홈피들어갔다가 정지현상 났어요.
<Seony> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzFzxA9ajnc
<Seony> 저 동영상이 만들어진 계기가 진짜 웃긴게,
<Seony> 어떤 거대연합이 한 명의 유저에 의해서 완전히 와해됐거든요. 그 연합이 게임사에 클레임을 걸었는데 "사기도 게임의 일부다"라고 답변하고서, 그 사건을 동영상으로 제작해버렸어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그래서 게임 홍보용으로... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ 게임의 일부이다... 좋은 마인드네요. 게임에서 생긴일은 게임에서 해결해야죠 게임으로
<Seony> 불법 프로그램 돌리는거 제외하고는 운영자는 절대 게임에 개입 안해요
<Seony> 그 얼마 전에, 온라인 게임 사에 한 획을 그은 사건이라는게 뭐냐면요..
<Seony> 혹시 퀘이크 시리즈 겜 해보셨어요?
<Seony> 퀘이크나 우주 배경 FPS겜 보면 배경화면에 우주선들 떠있잖아요...
<Seony> 이번에 이브 제작사가 FPS 게임을 만드는데... Dust 514라고... 그게 이브랑 연동이 되요..
<Seony> 그러니까 무슨 말이냐면, 우주 배경에 있는 행성들에서 전투가 일어나고 있고, FPS 유저가 궤도 폭격을 요청하면 이브 유저가 행성에다 대고 궤도폭격을 지원해줄 수 있쬬
<samahui> FPS와 RPG의 연동이군요
<Seony> 그렇긴 한데, 이게 왜 대단한지는 이브롤 해보시면 아실 거에요... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 그 게임 개발소식 듣고 정말 감탄했거든요..
<razGon_web> 대단하군요ㅣ.
<razGon_web> 아이슬랜드.
<Seony> 우주 게임에서 장식용으로만 있던 행성들이, 이제는 그게 실제로 전투가 일어나고 영토싸움이 진행 중인 또 다른 게임의 현장이라는 점...
<Seony> 그리고 우주에서 활동하는 유저들은 그 행성에 궤도폭격을... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래서 이제 대형 기업들은 이제 FPS까지 해야할 판 ㅋ
<Seony> samahui: 혹시 계정 신청하기 전에 저한테 말씀해주세요.
<samahui> 넵
<Seony> 친구이름 넣으면 무료 1주일 더 줘요
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 넵 알겠습니다~
<Seony> 제가 정착금 드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 토요일 점심쯤~ 그러니까 한국시간으로 1시쯤 시간되세요?
<Seony> 넵 되죠
<samahui> 그때 여기서 뵈요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 도움좀 얻겠습니다~
<Seony> 넵. 그 동안 어떤 종족으로 하실지 자료를... ㅎㅎ 참고로 전 "칼다리" 라는 종족입니다.
<Seony> 종족이 다르면, 거리가 너무 멀어서 같이 게임하기 힘들거든요...
<samahui> 그렇군요~
<samahui> 자료 찾아봐야겠네요
<Seony> 그래도 정착금은 드릴 수 있으니 걱정마세요
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 그럼 전 이만 일좀 하다가 나가야겠네요 ^^
<Seony> 넵. 수고하세요
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요 ^^
<Seony> 아... 제가 SF를 워낙 좋아하다보니... 우주 이런델 보면 왠지 환상이 ㅋ
<razGon_web> 저도 해볼까 합니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오오 꼭 해보세요. 시간 많이 투자 안하고도 할 수 있는 게임이거든요..
<razGon_web> 한 2만원 가량 된다고 하던데. 마눌님에게..ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 제가 도와드릴테니 같이.. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 옙
<razGon_web> 영어공부도 좀 해야 겠군요..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 영어공부는 많이 안해도 되는데요, 대신 함선 공부를 좀 많이 해야되요.
<razGon_web> 그런가요?
<Seony> 장비 맞추는 재미가 쏠쏠하거든요..
<razGon_web> 아..ㅎ
<razGon_web> 완전 이건 대온이군요.ㅎ
<Seony> http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/EveSize.jpg 이거 한 번 보세요.
<Seony> 전 이런거 무쟈게 좋아하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제일 큰 함선이 일명 "타이탄 급" 함선이구요... 건조하는데 현실세계 시간으로 6개월인가 걸리는 거에요...
<Seony> 보통 타고다니는건, 구석에 눈에 보이지도 않는 쩜 ㅋㅋ
<suapapa> 저 실시간이 게이밍 시간인거에요? 로그인 안 해도 시간이 가요?
<Seony> 로그인 안해도 시간은 가요
<suapapa> 그래도 길다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데, 저 정도급 함선을 건조하면, 주위에서 개떼같이 몰려온다네요
<Seony> 함선 건조하는데 들어가는 부품값이 어마어마해서, 그거 노리는 동네 양아치들이 많대요..
<suapapa> 처음에는 전투기 하나부터 시작?
<Seony> 네. 보통은 조그만거에서 시작하죠.
<Seony> 근데, 사실 저런 타이탄급은 개인이 소유 못하구요, 대형 기업에서 소유해요.
<Seony> 주식회사 내고 투자자 모아서 건조하죠
<razGon_web> 오우.
<suapapa> 전투기 하나만 있을때는 게임이 어떻게 되요? 시뮬레이션 같아요? 아니면 스타크래프트에서 마린 하나만 컨트롤 하는 것 같이 되요?
<Seony> 선박 건조할 자금력 뿐만 아니라, 저걸 엄호할 능력부터 해서... 개인이 소유하기는 좀 불가능하죠...
<Seony> 음... 제 3자 시점으로 컨트롤 해요
<Seony> 근데, 스타크래프트처럼 그런 식의 마이크로 컨트롤은 좀 의미가 없구요..
<Seony> 보통 적기가 어디에 있는지 위치파악해서, 레이저/미사일 등등으로 공격하구요,
<Seony> EMP 충격파나 워프 드라이브 재밍 등등 EMP전 대비하고..
<Seony> 쉴드, 아머 등등 수치화된 자료가 좀 더 중요하긴 하죠
<Seony> 길긴한데, 잠깐만 보세요. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SppGpv1aW_I
<suapapa> 이거 현질되요?
<Seony> 현질은 화폐랑 비슷한거 딱 하나만 되는 거 같더라구요.
<Seony> 근데 대부분 잘 안해요. 현질로 수백만원짜리 함선이, 전쟁 치르면 하루만에 수십척씩 박살나서, 그러면 게임할 생각 안든다고 하더라구요
<suapapa> 이거 현질되면 제작사 부자되겠는데.. :) 그럼 현금 내는건 월 계정비만 인가요?
<Seony> 네. 계정비만요. 제작사가 개념이 아주 충만해서, 절대 게임에 영향 주는건 현질 안해요
<Seony> 저도 실제로 본적은 없지만, 실제로 전쟁 터지면 각종 함선들이 정말 몇백척이 나온다고 하더라구요..
<Seony> 여기 전쟁 치르는 영상 있네요. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3KbcqyvydU&feature=related
<Seony> 아... 동영상만 봐도 재밌네요 ㅋ
<suapapa> 동영상 재밌네요 :)
<Seony> 네 역시 이브만한 온라인 겜이 없는... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 남자들의 로망 SF ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 근데 동영상 진짜 재밌네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 흠....
<razGon_web> 투자자 모아서 건조한다는 게 정말 멋진 발상이군요.
<razGon_web> 회사 소유가 된다는게.
<razGon_web> 운전하는 건 홈월드 같은 분위기겠군요.
<Seony> 좀 비슷할 거에요
<Seony> 한 척 건조하는데 몇달씩 걸리는 함선을 한두척이 아니라 여러 척 갖고있는 회사는.. 정말 어마어마하겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 문명이 만들어지는 가상 현실이군요.
<Seony> 그런 회사는 보통 정보부를 별도로 두고 있따더라구요...
<Seony> 네. 사실상 게임이라고 보기 힘들다고 한게 저런 이유에요.
<Seony> 영토싸움하는 회사들간 스파이 활동이 너무 치열해서, 입사면접시 신원조회를 미리 해놓는대요
<razGon_web> 자유해적이나 될까? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 해적질도 장비가 좋아야죠.
<razGon_web> 그런거 있잖아요.
<Seony> 그리고 해적질하고 다니면 현상수배범으로 올라요
<razGon_web> 헉.
<razGon_web> 아이디 도망..ㅎ
<Seony> 무역이나 택배업은 어때요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 치안이 허술한 외항으로 돌아다니면 될듯.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 무역이 좋을듯 합니다. ㅎ
<razGon_web> 역시 시작은 돈이군요.
<razGon_web> 근데 Seony 님은 무역하시려구요?
<Seony> 고민 중이에요.
<Seony> 딱히 직업이라는 게 없는 게임이다보니, 이미 우주미아 됐죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 지금 치안 상태가 좋은 지역에 자리잡고 있긴 한데, 어느정도 장비 갖춰지고 게임도 좀 알겠다 싶으면 외부 항성계로 나가야죠
<Seony> 은하계 중심에서 지금 있는 시스템으로 이사오는 것도 오래 걸렸거든요... 이사는 좀 신중히 하려구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 너무 멀어서..
<Seony> 지금 타고다니느 함선 보험도 끝났고...
<Seony> 일단 새로 한척 건조하고, 보험 들어놓고 그리고 고민을 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅜㅜ Seony님 이브는 나중에 해야겠네요
<samahui> 주말에 출장입니다 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵. 시간 되실 때 말씀해주세요
<samahui> 방금 결정나서 금욜부터 다음주까지 대전 출장입니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 다음에 부탁드릴께요
<Seony> 네
<razGon_web> 함선보험..ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_web> 저는 담달 초부터 생각해봐야 겠네요.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 울마눌에게 소리듣겠네요.
<razGon_web> 이것도 한행성에서 다른 행성까지 가는데. 10여분씩 걸리나요?
<Seony> 점프를 몇 번 해야하느냐에 따라 달라요.
<razGon_web> 대항해시대온라인은 런던에서 자카르타까지 가는데. 빠른배로 50분.
<razGon_web> 점프안하고 직접항해요.
<Seony> http://pds24.egloos.com/pds/201205/09/86/d0147486_4faa80165a4c3.jpg
<Seony> 요게 대략 이브 전체 지도인데요,
<razGon_web> 점프는 항성계에서 다른 항성계로 가는 거구요.
<Seony> 글씨가 적힌 지역은 각각의 항성계를 의미하거든요...
<razGon_web> 헐...
<razGon_web> 완전 은하계네요
<Seony> 쩜 하나 이동할 때마다 점프 한 번씩 해야되요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 점프하는데 걸리는 기간은 대략 10~15초 정도요
<razGon_web> 직업중에 현상금사냥꾼도 있겠군요.
<razGon_web> 흠.
<razGon_web> 그정도면 그리 멀진 앟군요.
<Seony> 네. 당연하죠. 점프하는 도중에 치안이 약한 지역에는 분명히 해적들 매복해있어요
<Seony> 아 근데 점프 스테이션으로 이동하는 시간이 있다보니, 8번 점프하면 대략 15분 정도 걸리는 거 같아요
<razGon_web> 아.
<razGon_web> 그정도야 뭐.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 대신 한우주에서 다른우주까지 가려면 하루걸릴수도 있겠군요.ㅋ
<Seony> 8번 점프면 저 지도 상에서 가까운 이름 2개 정도 거리에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그리고 저건, 전체 지도를 축소시켜놓은거라... 확대시켜놓은 지도 보면 어마어마해요ㅕ
<razGon_web> 그러겠죠.
<razGon_web> 제한된 지구라는 세계보다는 무제한 우주라.
<Seony> 이브온라인이 프리섭이 안나오는 이유가, 전세계 단일서버라 클러스터링으로 수천대를 묶어서 개인이 프리서버 못돌린다네요 ㅋ
<razGon_web> 점프안하고 다른 항성계 가면 얼마나 걸리나요?
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 점프 안하면 못가요.
<razGon_web> 각행성에서 막히는 시스템이군요.
<razGon_web> 노가다로 갈수는 없게 되어 있는 군요.
<Seony> 행성계에서 막히긴 하는데요, 그렇다고 그게 눈에 안보인다고 존재하지 않는 건 아니에요
<Seony> 거기서 이상한 짓하는 유저들도 분명 있거든요..
<Seony> 예를 들자면, 드론 풀어서 웜홀 스캐닝을 한다거나... 이상한데 짱박혀서 대형함선 건조한다거나..
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 스타워즈 생각나는 군요. 클론의 습격.
<Seony> 어떤 함선이든 폭파를 시키면 잔해가 나오는데, 그 잔해를 수거하는게 가능하거든요.
<Seony> 그거 수거하다보면 어마어마한 가격의 부품들이 나올 때가 많아요. 그래서 해적질 하는거죠
<razGon_web> 외딴 항성계에 공장이 안나오는데
<razGon_web> 가보면 있게 되고 가서 보니 클론 군대를 양성하고 있었죠.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 이브에서는 가능한 일이에요.
<Seony> 실제로 그렇게 하기도 하구요
<razGon_web> 완전 비밀 부대군요.
<Seony> 그래서, 스샷 찍을 때도 자기가 있는 지역의 좌표를 나타내는 부분은 가려서 업로드하죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 서니님은 어디 은하에 계세요?
<razGon_web> 저기 스샷을 기반으로 하면요
<Seony> 저는 지금 Kisogo 근처에 있어요. 칼다리 해군기지..
<razGon_web> 근데 새로운 행성이 나오고도 있나요?
<Seony> 저 지도를 기준으로는 중심지역 빽빽한 곳이라 안보이네요
<Seony> 새로운 시스템은 더 이상 안나오구요, 지금 우주 배경에 그냥 장식으로 놓여진 행성들에서 FPS 게임 전투가 치뤄질 예정이에요
<razGon_web> 우주는 이제 고정이군요.
<Seony> 아마도요. 근데 사실 새로운 시스템이 안나와도 괜찮은 이유가, 웜홀이라는 랜덤 지역이 있거든요
<Seony> 잘못 들어가면 못나올 수도 있긴 하지만, 지도에 표시되지 않는 미지의 영역이 있어서 거기서 욕구충족이 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 가끔 웜홀 두개가 서로 다른 지역으로 연결되는 경우가 있어요..
<Seony> 그런 경우는 전쟁시 빠른 이동을 위해서 사용되기도 하죠
<Seony> 이건 현재 이브 세력지도 http://ecache.ilbe.com/files/attach/images/377678/120/478/039/027e65f524f066e53bc9b032f58d26ce.png
<Seony> 글씨는, 지역을 장악하고 있는 회사나 기업연합 이름이에요
<razGon_web> 오히려 가운데는 아무세력도 없군요
<Seony> 가운데 지역은 치안이 보호되는 지역이에요
<razGon_web> 아...
<Seony> 누구든 상대방을 공격하면 경찰이 출동해서 응징하거든요
<razGon_web> 나머지는 회사에서 치안을 대신 담당하는 곳이군요.
<razGon_web> 반대로 도둑질도 하고.
<Seony> 그리고 공격당하면, 정당방위 시스템이 가동되서 제가 상대방을 공격해도 괜찮게 되죠...
<razGon_web> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 회사에서 치안을 담당한다기보단, 그 지역에서 나오는 자원을 모두 점령하고 있따고 보시면 되요
<razGon_web> 아..
<razGon_web> 인접회사나 동맹끼리 다툼도 많겟군요.
<Seony> 한때, 이브 제작사가 망하지 않는한 절대 망하지 않을 것 같다는 유명한 대기업이 있엇는데, 스파이 하나에 완전 폭삭 망했어요
<Seony> 회사 내부 기밀자료에 손댈 수 있는 위치까지 올라가서... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한국사람들로 이루어진 대기업으로 유명한 회사는 Moon Rabbit이라는 회사가 있어요
<razGon_web> 혹시 문선명?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 아니에요.
<razGon_web> 기밀자료가 있나요?
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 별게 다있네.ㅋ
<Seony> 기밀자료라면, 회사 내부 회계담당 부서나... 은행 담당 직원쯤 되겠죠
<Seony> 함선이 몇 척이나 있고 등등..
<razGon_web> 돈을 다른곳으로 빼돌리는 것인지요.
<Seony> 별게 다 있는 정도가 아니라, 가상현실 수준이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네. 알려진 사실에 의하면 자금을 딴데로 다 빼돌리고, 장비를 다 팔아치웠어요
<Seony> 복수극이었죠
<Seony> 그 회사 소속 직원한테 해적질 당해서 앙심품고..
<Seony> 근데 그 회사 정보부서에서도 어쩔 수 없었던게, 그 유저가 아이디를 새로 만들어서 시작했기 때문에 흔적이 전혀 없었거든요...
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 회사 참모들한테 열심히 해서 능력 인정 받은 것도 한몫했고...
<razGon_web> 다클러도 가능하겠군요.
<Seony> 네. 암튼 그래서 어마어마한 액수를 날리고 회사가 강제해산 당했어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 이중간첩.
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> 네. 스파이 엄청 많아요. 그래서 정보부서를 별도로 운영하죠
<razGon_web> 무슨 부서가 이리도 많이.
<razGon_web> 문래빗...
<Seony> 진짜 회사랑 시스템이 갖구요, 게임 차원에서 그런 시스템이 지원되는 거에요
<Seony> 갖 => 같
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<razGon_web> 문래빗은 작은 세력인가요?
<razGon_web> 큰세력으로 안보이네요.
<Seony> 그냥 지네들끼리 니는 정보부 나는 회계부 이게 아니라, 게임 자체 내에서 지원되는 거에요..
<Seony> 한국인 회사는 중소기업 ㅋ
<razGon_web> 아. 그렇군요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 역시.
<Seony> 러시아 석유재벌에는 명함도 못내밀죠 ㅋ
<Seony> 근데, 그런 큰 회사에 입사하는 게 중요한 이유가요, 해적질 당해서 함선이 파괴되도 회사에서 무상으로 지원해줘요.
<Seony> 대신 그만큼 세금을 납부해야하죠..
<Seony> 그나저나 저도 빨리 함선 장비 맞춰야하는데, 어떻게 맞춰야할지 고민이군요
<razGon_web> 그렇군요
<Seony> 이메일 주소 주시면 3주 무료체험권 보내드릴께요
<razGon_web> 퇴근합니다.
<razGon_web> 집에서 뵈요.ㅎ
<nymph> Seony, 서니님
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<nymph> Seony, 생일이세요?
<Seony> 나? 아니 지났는데.
<nymph> Seony, 긍가요? 페이스북으로 제게 뭔가를 하셨나 보내요.. ㅋ
<Seony> 9월... 한참 지났는데 혹시 페북에 생일이라고 떠?
<Seony> 아... 그거 아마 친구 생일정보를 내 캘린더에 넣을 수 있게 요청하는 걸꺼야
<nymph> Seony, Seowon Jung님이 생일!에서 귀하의 생일을 추가하고 싶습니다. 라고 떠요~
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 맞네. 아 저거 안할려고 계속 버티고 잇었는데, 자꾸 메시지 뜨길래 눌러봤더니 친구 전체한테 메시지를 보내는 거 같더라고..
<nymph> Seony, 노트북에 민트 우분투 깔았따능~ ㅋ
<Seony> 오... 드디어 Centos에서 데비안 계열로. ㅋ
<nymph> Seony, 그게 노트북인데, CentOS를 설치했더니 화면밝기, 소리 키우고 줄이고 하는 펑션키가 않되더라고요.
<Seony> 민트가 잘만들긴 했지. 오죽하면 우분투를 넘어서서 디스트로왓치에서 1위 수성 중이겠어 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> Seony, 근데 민트 리눅스는 된다고 해서요. Mint + XFCE 가 있길래~ 설치해서 봤더니 잘 되더라구요~
<nymph> 펑션키도 잘 되고.. cpu 동작속도를 조절하면 되겠는데, 이거는 집에가서 해보면 될듯하네요.
<Seony> 민트가 되면 우분투도 된다는 뜻이긴 할거야
<nymph> 민트 13 (마야) 가 우분투 12.04 ? 그거 기반으로 만들었다고 하더라고요.
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 민트는 우분투 기반이거든..
<Seony> 우분투가 업그레이드 되면 민트도 곧 업그레이드 되서 나오는 식이야
<nymph> 확실히 작고 가벼운거 같아요. 데탑으로는 괜찮은듯 하구요... 시냅틱? 그거 어제 설정하느라 헤메다 날 밝을뻔 했네요.. @.@
<Seony> 시냅틱에서 설정할 게 있나? 아마 기본값으로 둬도 충분할텐데
<nymph> Seony, 여기저기 돌아댕겨 보니까 리파지토리를 한국걸로 하면 빠르다고 해서요. 다음(Daum) FTP로 바꾸고
<nymph> 한글 입력기도 바꾸고 했어요~
<Seony> 아...
<nymph> Seony, 암튼 이제는 다시 웹개발을 좀 더 정교하게 해볼려구요..
<nymph> Seony, 서니님은 대략 언제쯤에 irc 에 Active 하게 계시나요?
<Seony> 그래도 우분투 계열 배포판이 개발자들이 개인적으로 쓰기에 딱 좋긴하지..
<Seony> 시간대?
<nymph> 네.
<nymph> Seony, 지금 낮 아니지요?
<nymph> Seony, 여긴 6시 어둠이 내렸네요..
<Seony> 음... 보통 한국시간으로 치면... 오후 3시 이후부터면 늘 있을 거 같은데..
<Seony> 여긴 지금 밤 11시 15분쯤..
<nymph> 헉~
<nymph> 그럼 곧 주무시겠네요..
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 앞으로 한 4시간 후에? ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 여기서 아침 9시면 거긴 오후 2~3시쯤 되겠군요..
<nymph> Seony, 일하시느라 바쁘시겠네요~
<Seony> 뭐 아직 직장인이 아니다보니까, 사실은 시간이 많이 남지...
<Seony> 그냥 먹고살려고 홈피 제작하는데, 그게 어쩌다 하나씩 들어오는 정도다보니까 그닥 안바빠
<nymph> Seony, 아~ 그러고보니 어떤 일을 하시고 계신가요?
<Seony> 이번 학기가 마지막이고... server admin 쪽으로 취업할 계획인데, 그나마 할 줄 아는게 웹사이트 제작이니까 그쪽으로 알바하고 있지.
<nymph> Seony, 저랑 비슷하네요.
<Seony> 같이 작업하는 디자이너가 개인사업하는 사람인데, 그쪽으로 홈피제작 문의가 많이 들어와
<nymph> Seony, 우왕 좋네요.
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 그래서 디자이너가 판단해서 프로그램이 필요하다 싶으면 나한테 연락을 해서, 나는 내가 제작해야되는 부분만 견적을 내서 보내줘
<nymph> 오~
<nymph> 나두 공부좀 해서 알바를 좀 해볼까 생각중이예요.
<Seony> 근데 나는 뭐 경험이 거의 없다보니까 실력이 허접해서... 그냥 조그만 것들만 손대지
<nymph> Seony, 그러고보니 시간이 많이 지났네요.. 거기 가신지 얼마나 되셨어요?
<Seony> 2007년 3월에 왔으니... 5년 하고도 7개월째네 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 오래됐네요..
<Seony> 정말 학교 졸업하는데만 6년이라는 세월이 흐르는구나...
<nymph> 나두 지체 없이 갔으면 좋았을 걸 하는 후회가.. 지금이라도 갈까...
<nymph> ㅋ
<Seony> 오고싶으면 빨리 와. 여기는 나이제한이 없으니까 나이가 많다고 지장이 생기는 건 없는데,
<Seony> 아무래도 개인적인 기분이 좀 그렇지
<nymph> 뭐 무서워서 못가는거지요. ㅋ
<Seony> 아 쫌만 더 일찍올걸 하는 후회가...
<nymph> 아.. 저는 퇴근해야겠네요..
<Seony> ㅇㅋ.
<nymph> 집에 가서 해야할 일이 많네요.. 저도 알바를 마무리해야.. ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 수고해~
<nymph> ^_^/
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<JSTae76> Seony: 안녕하세요^^
<samahui> 전 이만 퇴근합니다 ^^
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간 되세요~
<JSTae76> cartes9: 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요
<razGon_Xch> 애보다가 접속했습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 지금 다운로드중.
<razGon_Xch> 총 5기가 다운로드초당3메가.
<Seony> 오오
<Seony> 금방 받겠네요
<razGon_Xch> 한 30분이면 다 받을듯.
<razGon_Xch> 그나저나 마눌님 나에게 어려운 퀘스트를..
<Seony> 저도 결국 배틀크루저 샀습니다.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> 인양해갖구 왔는데, 마침 최저가가 가까운데에서 팔더라구요
<razGon_Xch> 배틀크루저 가격 비싼거 아닌가요?
<Seony> 비싸긴 한데, 저도 처음에 받은 정착금으로 샀어요.
<Seony> 저도 라즈곤님한테 정착금 드리면, 충분히 사시고도 남을 거에요
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요.
<razGon_Xch> 오~~~
<razGon_Xch> 배틀크루저 하면 솔직히 순향함인데. 엄청 거대한 전함인거 같다는.ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 스타의 영향때문이지만요.ㅎ
<Seony> 사실 엄청 크긴 해요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 하지만 크루저급이상이 있죠
<razGon_Xch> 보통 배틀쉽같은거 말이죠.
<Seony> 네... 근데 배 산다고 끝나는게 아니라 각종 장비들을 또 사러가야하는데...
<Seony> 왜 다들 이렇게 멀리서 파는지... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 이건 대항해시대와 비슷하군요.
<razGon_Xch> 택배업하면 되겟네요ㅕ.ㅋ
<Seony> 네. 웃긴건 여기서도 나름 "용산"에 해당하는 동네가 잇어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 상업 중심지역인데, Jita 라고 하는 성계거든요..
<Seony> 그 동네 상업지구의 기능을 완전히 마비시키겠다고 어떤 기업이 선전포고를 했는데, 게임 제작사 왈 "오오~ 열심히 해보세요" 끝 ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 무슨 게임 이야기에요?
<Seony> 이브 온라인
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 그런게임도있군요ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 용산을 패쇄한다는 거군요.
<razGon_Xch> 독점력을 가질순 있죠.
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ. 제작사는, 유저들의 그러한 행위를 지지한다면서... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 하지만 다른 무역상단의 견제를 잘견뎌야 될텐데요
<Seony> 어차피 설계도면 갖고 자체 제작하는 사람들이 여기저기 있긴 한데요...
<razGon_Xch> 이브코리아 가입중입니다.
<Seony> 거기가 그래도 유일하게 제작사에 승인받은 공식 커뮤니티죠
<Seony> 일단 게임은 창모드로 실행이 되니깐요, 한글로 사람들이 만들어둔 튜토리얼 보면서 하세요.
<Seony> 감 익히시면 영어는 어차피 쓰는 말만 쓰기 때문에 별거 없어요
<Seony> 저도 너무 오랫만이라서 튜토리얼 다시 봐야겠네요
<razGon_Xch> 근데 가입인증이 되어도 사용은 11월5일에나 로그온 된다네요.ㅎㄷㄷ
<Seony> 잉? 설마요...
<Seony> 가입하자마자 바로 할 수 있는데요..
<Seony> 스샷 찍어서 좀 보여주세요
<razGon_Xch> http://j.mp/QPDbtP
<razGon_Xch> 이아이디는 11월5일부터 사용가능하다고 합니다.
<Seony> 아.... 이브코리아 말씀하시는 거군요..
<Seony> 전 또 게임이 그런줄 알고... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 아...ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 여기서 계속 게임얘기만 하기 좀 그래서, 쿼리로 말씀드릴께요...
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> razGon_Xch, 음? 혹시 글 안보이세요?
<gth-> hello
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_web> samahui: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 어제 애들보는 정신 없는 가운데 이브 온라인 접속했는데.
<razGon_web> 이런.. 언어의 압박.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 딱 홈월드 같은 느낌이더군요. 좋은게. 이동하는데 시간을 그리 잡아먹지 않더군요. 물론 먼 항성계까지 가려면 많은 점프를 해야 하지만요.ㅎ
<samahui> 아! 해보셨군요
<samahui> 전 자료만 찾아봤습니다.
<samahui> 재미있어보이더군요 ^^
<samahui> 전 평일에는 일때문에 시간이 없고 주말에 농구할 시간 쪼개서 해야될듯해요
<samahui> 것도 이번주는 출장 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 아마도 다음주 되야 해보겠네요.
<samahui> 국내 사이트도 있더군요.
<samahui> 동호회나 네이버카페 같은게 있던데요
<samahui> 덕분에 정보는 많이 얻었는데 역시... 언어의 장벽이 가장 걸리는 군요 ^^;;
<razGon_web> samahui: 일단 한국카페는 먼저 가입하세요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 실제 로그인하는 시간이 일주일 걸리더군요,.
<razGon_web> 이브온라인 코리아
<razGon_web> 라고 동호회 홈피가 있습니다.
<Seony> razGon_web, 어제 어떠셨어요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> Seony: 첫퀘스트부터 헤멧습니다..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 목적지 가서 카고를 찾아야 하는데. 못찾았구요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 나중에는요?
<razGon_web> 대신 제 함선 같은데 ibis두대 가져왔습니다.
<razGon_web> 그래서 졸려서 잠을..ㅎ
<razGon_web> 무슨 금속있던거 같던데요. 테리움인가?
<Seony> 그래픽은 괜찮죠?
<razGon_web> 옙
<razGon_web> 근데 적응하는 시간이 걸리겠더군요.
<Seony> 네. 다른 게임이랑 스타일이 달라서 적응하기 좀 힘들죠. 저도 힘든데요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 언어의 장벽과 적응 이 2가지의 문제가 가장크더군요.
<Seony> 언어는 저도 처음엔 힘들었는데요 ㅋ 맨날 보다보면 똑같은 단어만 계속 되풀이되다보니까 나중에는 쉬워질 거에요
<razGon_web> 아마도 익숙하지 않은 단어가 많아서 그런거 같아요.
<razGon_web> 칼다리 cargo rig.이게 무슨 뜻인지 이해가 안되고요. 목적지도 지정하려는데. 지정이 안되더군요.
<razGon_web> 1.0 Asem
<razGon_web> 후.
<Seony> 퀘스트 몇개 더 하시면 함선 몇개 더 줄거에요.
<razGon_web> 이건 퇴근후에 이야기 하죠.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 환자가 와서리.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 환자보고 오겠습니다^^
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵. 틈틈히 이브 관련된 블로그 자주 보세요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-10-30
<nymph> 쌀쌀한 아침이네요~
<Haz3> 하이..
<Haz3> 냐햐
<Haz3> 오늘도 교육중...
<Haz3> 심심..ㅡ.ㅡ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<Haz3> 교육 첫날인데..
<Haz3> 심심..
<Haz3> 이번은 안들 디바이스 드라이버 교육이라네요.
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요. 아직 아침시간이라 그런지 다들 일하시느라 바쁜가봐요
<Haz3> 근가봐요...
<Haz3> 저는 노는데.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Seony> 오오... 교육을 안받으셔도 다 아는... 오옹
<Haz3> 아직 인트로라..
<Haz3> 교육 받고 시험 보는 것도 아니고.
<Haz3> 시간만 때우면 되요.
<Seony> 그러면 노트북 키고 게임 고고씽 ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 드라이버 교육이라.. 컴터 있는 강의실 이에요.
<Haz3> 글구.. 게임은 안해서리.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 웹서핑 말고는 진짜 할 일이 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 그래서 아얄씨.. ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> Duck_^^: 핑
<Haz3> 그닥 아는 사람이 없군요. =.=
<Haz3> 쉬는 시간~
<Seony> 네. 이 채널은 한아얄씨 유저분들은 잘 안오시죠. 반대로도 마찬가지고 ㅎㅎ
<gth-> hello
<Seony> Hi
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Haz3> DarkCircle: 하이
<razGon_web> 혹시 haz님이 제가 아는 그분?
<razGon_web> 네이트온.아얄시 플러그인?
<razGon_web> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> DarkCircle: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 오늘도 농번기군요.
<razGon_web> 환자 거의 0에 수렴중입니다. 어제보다 더 없다는...ㅠ
<razGon_web> 그나저나 넥서스10이 나오는군요.
<razGon_web> 확장 슬롯만 있으면 좋은데.
<samahui> 넥서스7은 상당히 맘에 들더군요.
<samahui> 가격적 메리트를 보면 최고인듯해요
<samahui> 10도 기대중 입니다.
<razGon_web> 넥서스는 흠... 확장슬롯때문에.
<razGon_web> 제가 전공책을 보는 점때문에 디스플레이가 중요한데. 넥서스10이 해상력이 좋아서 좋습니다.
<razGon_web> 단, 인치를 조금 줄이고 무게를 줄이는 방안을 선택했으면 어땟을까 하는 생각이 들더군요.
<razGon_web> 한 9인치 정도만 되도 좋을텐데.
<samahui> razGon님한테는 아이패드 미니도 좋은 선택이 되겠는데요?
<samahui> 아이패드 미니가 딱 그정도 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 미니는 2세대가 좋을거 같아요
<samahui> 1테라 하드 백업받는데 8시간 걸리는군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 하드 복사기를 살껄 그랬습니다.
<yemharc> 썬더볼트 SSD 레이드 디스크 박스!!
<samahui> 저장하려 백업 받는게 아니라 실 사용을 위해 백업중입니다. 새로 산 노트북에 그간 개발한 자료나 그밖에 것들 넣어줘야 되서요 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_web> 하긴 엑시노스 듀얼코어에 무게나 해상도 맘에 드네요
<razGon_web> 아이패드 미니는 아직 해상도때문에 아닌거 같습니다.
<samahui> 그리고 SSD는 용량의 압박때문에 노트북에 하드 베이가 2개 뿐인데... SSD하나 달아줬더니 테라하드밖에 답이 없더군요
<Haz3> razGon_web: 그게 뭔가요? =.=
<samahui> 미니 해상도는 왜 레티나급으로 안갔는지... 가겨때문이라는데 그것치고는 싸지도 않은데
<razGon_web> 그러게 말이에요.
<razGon_web> 아.. 넥서스10이요.
<samahui> 미니에 고해상도만 되도 샀을텐데
<yemharc> 768을 지르시는겁니다
<Haz3> 넥7에 우분투 올린거 보니..
<razGon_web> Haz3: 아.. 예전에 우분투에서 네이트온 플러그인 만드신 분같아서요.
<Haz3> 잼날거 같은데..
<samahui> 이번에 윈도우8나오면서 고해상도 미니노트북들이 많이 나오던데
<Haz3> =.=
<samahui> 거진 타블릿기능 껴서
<Haz3> razGon_web: 그런것도 있군요. =.=
<samahui> 그거하나 구입하는것도 답이 되지 않을까요?
<razGon_web> 저는 일단 터치가 되어서 책으로 읽는게 좋은데. 일단은 가격이 싸야 합니다.
<samahui> 아! 가격이 문제죠 ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 넥7 써보고 싶은데..
<razGon_web> 솔직히 디스플레이와 배터리만 어느정도 되면 상관없습니다.
<Haz3> 돈이 없... ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 넥10은 무게도 가볍군요.
<razGon_web> 아이패드보다 더 가벼운.
<samahui> 넥10 생산사가 LG인가요?
<samahui> 삼성?
<razGon_web> 아뇨 삼송.이요.
<razGon_web> 공교롭게도요.
<samahui> 삼성 입장에서는 넥스10땜시 겔텝10.1 팀킬하겠군요
<razGon_web> 제가 볼때는 넥스10은 국내 발매 굉장히 늦게 될겁니다.
<razGon_web> 저는 어짜피 중국산 패드 구입할려구요. 가격이 반값이니. 어짜피 고장나도 AS힘들거다라고 생각되서요.
<samahui> 전 거의 노트북을 사용하기 때문에 패드 쓸일이 없이 없고 또 핸드폰도 스마트폰이니 더더욱 패드가 설길이 없어서 가지고 있던거 다 처분했어요.
<samahui> 근데 잘때나 이동시 책(만화책포함) 읽는 단 한가지 때문에 다시 7인치 하나 구입했습니다.
<yemharc> 확실히 이동중 하나만 보면 7인치가 매력적이죠
<samahui> 근데 겹치는게 많은지라 그냥 저렴한거 구입했는데
<samahui> 이놈 여친에게 넘기고
<samahui> 넥스 7 노리고 있어요
<samahui> 이번에 회사에서 돈줘서 노트북 살때 솔직히 조금 냄겨서 살까 했는데
<samahui> 카드를 주는 바람에 ㅜㅜ
<Duck_^^> Haz3: 퐁
<jyp> 이번에 나온 안드로이드 4.2가 Wireless display를 지원한다던데 이거 AirPlay와 기능이 같은건가요?
<jyp> 사운드도 잘 스트리밍 되는건가?
<samahui> widi 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 일단 원리라고할까, 작동방식은 같아요
<yemharc> 근데 그건 사용하는 입장이고 실제 사용할때엔 중계하는 기기 없이 하는거라 모니터가 지원해야 할겁니다
<jyp> Intel WiDi지원한다고 그러는건가요 이게?
<jyp> 소프트웨어 단에서 해결하는게 아니고?
<yemharc> 에어 디스플레이는 다른 기기(주로 컴퓨터)를 이용해서 A에서 B로 쏴주면 B에 달린 모니터로 출력하는거고요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 하드웨어 지원이 필요합니다
<jyp> 아 -_-글쿠나
<Haz3> display에서 wifi 지원해야...
<Haz3> 냠냠
<Haz3> 배고프다.
<Haz3> 곧 점심 시간이구나..
<Haz3> =.=
<samahui> 점심 맛있게들 드세요 ^^ 전 먹고 싶은게 있어서 조금 일찍 팀원들 데리고 나갑니다 ^^
<Haz3> 강사가 뭐라 하는데..
<Haz3> 업무 보느라 바쁘네. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 교육와서도 업무 보다니..
<Haz3> vpn 따위 누가 만든겨.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 배고프다..ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 아학..
<Haz3> 강사는 뭔소리 하나. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 얼른 끝나고 집에 가고싶다.ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> Duck_^^: 뭐해요.
<Haz3> 놀아줘요.
<Haz3> 구로서 서식하시는 분 없으려나..
<Haz3> 냐함..
<Haz3> 조용타..
<Haz3> ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 혼자 놀아야지.
<Haz3> 으흑으흑.. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> overclock 얘기하네.
<hblee> hi
<razGon_web> 보통 리퍼기간은 얼마나 되나요? 아이패드2요?
<razGon_web> 아. 죄송..ㅎㅎ 검색으로 찾았습니다.
<razGon_web> 점심 맛있게 드세요.ㅎ
<samahui> 점심들 잘 드셨어요?
<samahui> 전 벌써 먹고 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 뚝불이 땡겨서 그거 먹으러 팀원들 끌고 일찍가서 먹고 왔네요
<samahui> 이렇게 급하게 먹다보니 속도 않좋고 살도 찌고 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 근데 버릇되서 천천히 먹을라고 해도 그렇게 잘 않되네요.
<samahui> 점심들 맛나게 드세요 ~
<Haz3> 냐함..
<Duck_^^> Haz3: 냠냠
<Haz3> 밥먹으니 졸립네요. ㅠㅠ
<nymph> (ㅡㅡ ) ( ㅡㅡ)
<nymph> 조용하네요..
<Haz3> 머리 크시당...
<Haz3> 눈 쭉 찌저.... (응?)
<Haz3> ( Q.Q)
<Haz3> 흐음....
<Duck_^^> ('' )( '')
<nymph> ㅋ
<Haz3> 시간 잘가네.. 일찍 집에 가겠네.. 했는데..
<Haz3> 교육이 6시 끝.. ㅠㅠ
<nymph> Haz3, 구로 돼지털 단지에서 일하시나 봐여..
<nymph> 교육?
<Haz3> 교육 받으러 왔어요.
<Haz3> 라고 쓰고...
<Haz3> 놀러왔어요~
<Duck_^^> 뭔가 잘못되었어요
<Duck_^^> 헤즈할배가 교육을 받으러 갔다니 잘못되어도 한~참 잘못되었어요.
<Haz3> 뭐.. 교육 받는다고 셤보는 것도 아니고.
<Haz3> 그래서 놀아요.
<Duck_^^> 헤즈할배 정도의 능력자면 강의하러 다녀야 하는거 아닌가요?
<Haz3> 시간 때우기..
<Haz3> 설마.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 제가 뭘 안다구요..
<nymph> 오~
<nymph> 능력자~
<Haz3> 귀찮아서 안함..
<Duck_^^> ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 옵쥐 10대 사시면 강의 해드림.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 솨퐈님 하잉
<Haz3> ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 워워
<Haz3> ㅡ.ㅡ
<nymph> 헤즈할배님은 무슨일 하세요?
<nymph> SE?
<Haz3> BSP
<nymph> 잉?
<nymph> 첨듣는 거네요~
<Haz3> ㅡ.ㅡa
<Haz3> 제가 뭘 하는지 모르겠음...
<Haz3> 드라이버 만들어요.
<Haz3> 냐하하...
<Haz3> suapapa: 구로 놀러왔어요~
<Haz3> 조용...
<suapapa> Haz3, 원래 구로에 있지 않았어요?
<Haz3> 가산이요...
<Haz3> =.=
<suapapa> 구로에 누가 있어? 저도 구로에 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> MDS 왔어요.
<Haz3> 디바이스 드라이버 교육..
<suapapa> Haz3, 넥4 에 대해 아는대로 말씀해 주세요
<suapapa> 옵G랑 동스펙임?
<Haz3> 넥4는 뭐에요?
<suapapa> 넥서스4
<Haz3> 아..
<Haz3> LG 레퍼폰이군요.
<Haz3> 넥서스4라 하면 모름. ㅡ.ㅡ
<suapapa> ㅋㅋ
<Haz3> 프로젝트명 아니면 모름... ㅋㅋㅋ
<Haz3> 플랫폼은 동일하고...
<Haz3> LCD는 같으려나.
<suapapa> 그럼.. 퀄컴?
<Haz3> 네
<nymph> 아앙~
<nymph> 모바일 쪽 스멜이 막 나네요~
<Haz3> suapapa: 국내 출시 한데요?
<suapapa> 빨리 국내에서 살 수 있으면 좋겠네요
<Haz3> 흐음...
<Haz3> 옵쥐 사세요.
<Haz3> ㅋㅋㅋ
<suapapa> 옵지에 CM올라가는거 확인되면 살 의향 있음
<Haz3> CM은 뭐에요?
<suapapa> cyanogenmod요
<Haz3> 뭘까요. =.=
<Haz3> 커펌이군요.
<suapapa> 옵G에 빌드해서 올릴 수 있는 소스(git-repo)가 존재하냐는 거죠. -> 커뮤니티의 지원을 받고 -> 영생을 얻음
<suapapa> 없네 없어! ㅎㅎ 겔3도 없어요 그래서 안삼
<suapapa> 넥서스가 진리
<Seony> 이브온라인 피크시간대인듯... 동접자 4만명이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 흐음...
<Haz3> 저한테는 소스 있어요.. =.=
<nymph> Haz3, 스마트폰 개발자군요!!
<nymph> 천재~
<Haz3> 스마트하지는 않아요 =.=
<Haz3> suapapa: 커펌 귀찮지 않아요? ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 개발도 귀찮은데. ㅡ.ㅡ
<suapapa> 커펌이 없으면 지원이 끊겨요.
<suapapa> CM정도 완성도면 그냥 압축파일 받아서 깔면 땡인데요 뭐. 왜 개발은 해요 ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 개발도 귀찮고.. 커펌도 귀찮고... ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Haz3> 순정이 편함..ㅡ.ㅡ
<Duck_^^> Haz3: 커펌 귀찮아요. 그래서 루팅만해서 쓰죠. 헌데 넥원은 이제 루팅만해서 쓰기엔 너무 구려요. ㅠㅠ 그래서 커펌 올렸어요.
<Duck_^^> 어차피 개발은 헤즈할배같은 능력자가 해주잖아요.
<Haz3> Duck_^^: 개발은 구글과 퀄컴이. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 해줘요.
<Haz3> 울 회사는 걍 제조사. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 이제 안들 컴파일 하네요.
<Haz3> =.=
<nymph> LG 신가..
<Haz3> 그런가봐요. =.=
<Haz3> 갈데가 없어서.. ㅠㅠ
<Duck_^^> Haz3: 구글가면 되겠네요.
<Duck_^^> 구글가서 안드로이드 개발...ㄱㄱ
<Haz3> 영어에 취약함..
<Duck_^^> 그럼 눌러 앉아계세요
<Haz3> 토익스피킹도 봐야하는데..
<Haz3> ㅡ.ㅡ
<Duck_^^> 그나저나 이번에 아이폰5 살려고했는데 넥서스4가 가격이 너무 착하네요
<razGon_web> 사면초가가 아니라 사면안돌 이군요.
<razGon_web> 구글. 삼성. 엘지. 중국산패드.
<Haz3> 넥4 얼마임?
<Haz3> 넥4에 LTE도 안되고...
<Duck_^^> Haz3: 8gb 299 16gb 349달러
<Haz3> 흐음..
<Haz3> 넥4 구해도.. 쓸데도 없고..
<Haz3> 냠냠
<Haz3> 쉬러 가야지
<Haz3> Duck_^^: 8긱 안습..
<Haz3> sd는 있데요?
<suapapa> 클라우드 쓰라고 등떠미는가봐요
<Haz3> 동영상 넣고 그런것만 안해도..
<Haz3> 8긱도 충분한데..
<Haz3> 이슈가 돌고 도네. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 냠냠.
<Haz3> 내꺼 아니라 던졌더니 다시 돌아오는...
<Haz3> 부메랑인가. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 부메랑 던지기가 그리 쉽지 않은데. ㅡ.ㅡ;;;
<Duck_^^> Haz3: SD따위 없어요 ㅠㅠ
<Duck_^^> 뭐 SD없어도 동영상이나 사진 열심히 찍는 사람 아니고서는
<Duck_^^> 남아돌듯 싶어요
<Haz3> ㅎㅎ 글쿤요.
<Haz3> 그럼 옵쥐 사셈..
<Duck_^^> 옵쥐는 엘지잖아요
<Duck_^^> LTEê³ ...
<Duck_^^> 그리고 왠지 그거 사면 헤즈할배가 날 감시할것 같단 말이예요
<Haz3> 그딴거 안넣어 놨어요.
<Duck_^^> 그래요?
<Haz3> 네.
<Haz3> 그러니 사세요.
<Duck_^^> 하긴 귀찮아서 넣을 사람이 아니지요
<Haz3> ㅋㅋ
<Haz3> 3g는 느려서 못쓰겠던데..
<Duck_^^> 그거 사면 한 5년간은 OS업글 해주시나요?
<Haz3> ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 5년안에 바꾸실거에요.
<Duck_^^> 해주신다면 안바꿀꺼예요
<Haz3> JB는 업글해줌...
<Duck_^^> -ㅅ-
<Duck_^^> 엘쥐 내부적으로 젤리빈까지 업글해줄 모양이군요
<Duck_^^> 대외비인가? ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 해준다고 하지 않던가요?
<Duck_^^> 그랬어요
<Duck_^^> 그 다음이 문제죠
<Haz3> 그럼 해주겠죠..
<Duck_^^> 옵쥐는 SKT도 나오나요?
<Haz3> 3사 다 나옴..
<Duck_^^> 공장 아저씨들은 LGU+은 왜 안쓰는지 몰라 -ㅅ-
<Duck_^^> 아이폰5 나오면 고려해볼게요
<Duck_^^> 가격 떨어지는거 일단 보고 나서 ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 안들 홈피에 넥4 걸려있네요.
<Duck_^^> 하...정말 넥4 가격 발표전까지는 아이폰5였는데 넥4도 고민되네요
<Duck_^^> ios용 무료 sw도 열심히 모았는데 ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 넥4는 역수 해야 함..
<Duck_^^> 역수 하죠 뭐...가격이 40~50이나 차이나는데요
<Duck_^^> 해외구매 해야지요
<Duck_^^> 옵쥐는 친구가 사서 쓰고 있는데 좋긴 좋더군요.
<Duck_^^> 그 비슷한 성능을 내면서 가격이 저리 싸다면 해외구매 하고 싶은 마음 생기지요
<razGon_web> 옵쥐도 옵티이 처럼 바닥으로 가격이 내동댕이 쳐질까요?
<Haz3> 한참 지나면 떨어지겠죠..
<Duck_^^> 옵쥐는 옵티이같이 추락은 쉽게 안할것 같아요
<razGon_web> 고속으로 내동댕이 쳐져야 하는데.
<Duck_^^> 만져보니 성능이 괜찮았어요.
<razGon_web> 실은 저는 물리 쿼티 폰을 원해요...
<Duck_^^> 아이폰5랑 넥4 나오면 추이를 지켜봐야지요
<razGon_web> 실은 옵큐3 나오길 바라고 있어요.
<razGon_web> 쿼티의 키감 그것을 잊을 수 없는데. 옵큐2는 자판배열에서 이건 아니다 싶었습니다.
<Duck_^^> 지금 옵쥐 중고가격이 검색해보니 하나는 68만원이네요
<Duck_^^> 물리키는 잘 안나올거 같아요
<Haz3> 쿼티라...
<Haz3> =.=
<Duck_^^> 안그래도 화면 넓어졌는데 거기다 물리키보드 달면 무게도 무게고
<Duck_^^> 보기도 이상해질듯하니 안나올것 같아요
<nymph> 젤리빈
<nymph> 젤리빈에서 HLS 나 지원해주지..
<nymph> 아오.. 젤리빈땜시 머리아파..
<Haz3> HLS는 뭔가요?
<Duck_^^> http://clien.career.co.kr/cs2/bbs/board.php?bo_table=park&wr_id=16340297
<Duck_^^> 삼성이 1,2,3위 다 먹었네요
<nymph> HTTP Live Streaming
<nymph> 동영상 스트리밍 서비스를 하는데, 젤리빈이 HTTP Live Streaming 안되서... 어쩔수 없이... rtsp 로 따로...
<Haz3> 흐음.. 안되나보군요..
<Haz3> nymph: HLS라는 protocol이 있는건가봐요?
<Haz3> 애플이 만들었나보네요.
<astralBoy> http://helloworld.naver.com/helloworld/7122
<astralBoy> 네이버 helloWorld 블로그에 설명이 나와있어서 첨부합니다.
<Haz3> 이제 1시간 남았네. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 아흥..
<hblee> umm.
<samahui> 전 오늘 늦게까지 야근 입니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 서버 백업도 해야되서 자체 야근중~~~
<astralBoy> 리눅스 홈서버 구축할려고 하는데요
<astralBoy> cpu는 어떤걸 선택해야 하나요?? node.js, mysql, tomcat, jvm, 가상화등등
<astralBoy> 돌릴것 같습니다.
<samahui> 그정도면 그냥 듀얼시퓨 이상이면 상관없을듯 싶은데요
<astralBoy> 답변감사합니다 인텔 g550 2.6GHz 듀얼코어 46500원 결정^^
<samahui> 참고로 전 집에 비슷한 용도에 다운로드도 할겸해서 구축해 놓았는데 전기세 생각해서 구형 thinkpad 노트북인 T61p하나 구해서 설정해 놨어요
<samahui> 노트북이라 전기세도 덜들고 생각보다 안정적이고 좋아요
<astralBoy> 좋은정보 감사합니다.^__^
<yemharc> 노트북 서버의 최고 장점은 Passive UPS
<samahui>  몇일이건 풀가동해도 전기세가 절감되죠 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 특히 요즘 데스크탑 풀사양 맞추면 전기세 크리 맞는데
<samahui> 풀사양 게이밍 노트북 사봐야 150정도
<samahui> 크파 들어간놈정도 되야 300미만이니
<samahui> 쓸만하죠
<yemharc> 허나 레티나 북이라면.........
<samahui> 노트북 자체 가격이 답없음이죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 레티나에
<samahui> 이번에 HP 엘리트북까지 사서
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 노트북 가격만 1000가까이 들었네요
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그래도 몇달 이상 쓰면
<yemharc> 전 지름신의 자비로 레티나 CTO 풀옵으로 끝났죠.......(어라? 눈물이......)
<samahui> 데탑으로 전기써버리는것보다는 전기세에서 절약되요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그건 그렇죠
<yemharc> 아무래도 확실히 덜 먹으니까요
<samahui> 넵
<yemharc> 다만 역시 데탑에 비해선 성능이 부족하지만요
<samahui> 엘리트북 풀사양인데 아답터가 120와트에요
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 아니요 요즘은 그렇지도 않아요
<samahui> 물론 극악사양으로가면 노트북이 따라가지 못하지만
<samahui> 레티나 이전에 에일리언썼는데
<yemharc> 엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 7970 크파였거든요
<yemharc> 이분 비싼거 왜 이리 많이 쓰셨엌ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 성능이 데탑 670급 이상 나와요
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 성능도 데탑급 나오면서 전기세 덜먹자나요
<samahui> 무엇보다 자리도 덜 차지하고
<samahui> 이동도 가능하고
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 잘사용하다 동생한테 넘기고
<yemharc> 확실히 케이블이니 뭐니 해서 책상이 깔끔해지긴 하죠
<samahui> 저렴한 한성꺼 사서 또 쓰다가 누님한테 넘기고
<samahui> 레티나에 정착하려다가
<samahui> 개발에 사용되는 프로그램땜시 걍 엘리트에 정착중이네요
<samahui> 아마도 이놈으로 몇년은 정착하지 않을까 싶어요
<yemharc> 개발툴때문이면 VS때문인가요?
<samahui> 케이블이라는게 없죠 전원 아뎁터빼고 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 아뇨
<samahui> 3D랜더링 같이 해야될 일이 있어서요
<samahui> 쿼드로 들어간 놈으로 왔어요
<yemharc> 아하
<yemharc> 그럼 맥스?
<samahui> 이것저것 다써요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그래요? 요샌 거의 맥스 온리라고 들었는데
<samahui> 프로그램 개발자가 3D랜더링까지 해야되다니 ... 좌절중입니다
<samahui> 제가 직접 그래픽작업까지 하는건 아닌데
<yemharc> ㅇㅡㅁ
<samahui> 개발한 소스랑 3D모델이랑 믹스하다보니
<yemharc> 근데 보통 그런 하드한 렌더링 하는곳이면 렌더링 머신이 따로 있지 않아요?
<samahui> 이것저것 건드리고 있어요
<samahui> 저희 연구소에 따로 3D맡아 하는 분이 없어서
<samahui> 한명 사왔는데
<samahui> 잘하는건지 못하는건지
<yemharc> ㄲ;;
<samahui> 한참 굴리는중인데 말을 안들어 먹어서 ㅜ ㅜ
<samahui> 워크스테이션급 한데 맞춰달래서 맞춰주니까
<samahui> 어느날 저녁에 게임 돌리고 있더라는...
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 저도 퇴근하고 싶습니다
<samahui> 퇴근하는 마음으로 로그아웃 ㅎ;;
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ 퇴근 잘하셨어요?
<samahui> 전 아직 회사입니다. 서버 백업받는데 오래 걸릴듯하네요
<samahui> 거기다 개발하던 프로젝트 처음부터 다 업어버리게 되서 ㅜㅜ 아마도 오늘 밤을 회사에서 컴퓨터 부여잡고 보낼듯해요
<samahui> 정신이 없네요
<razGon_Xch> samahui, 야근으로 수고 하십니다. 저는 집에와서 제2의 직업이 있습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 보모.ㅠㅠ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 결혼한 기혼남의 강제적용부업이죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 아직도 솔로인지라 ㅎㅎ;; 그저 부러울따름입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 한번 당해보시면 압니다.
<razGon_Xch> 결혼은 현실이다라는 것을 뼈저리게 느낍니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 현실을 느끼고 싶어요. ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_Xch> ㅠ,ㅠ
<samahui> 오늘도 이브온라인 달리시는건가요?
<samahui> 하지는 못하고 간혹 시간날때마다 여기저기 사이트 돌아다니며 정보 모으는 중인데 정말 재미있어보이네요
<samahui> 오랜만에 끌리는 게임 찾은듯 합니다. 꼭 울티마 온라인 처음 접했을때의 기분같아요.
<Seony> samahui: ㅎㅎ 꼭 같이 해요
<samahui> 넵
<Seony> razGon_Xch, 오늘도 게임 시작하실 때 말씀주세요.
<samahui> 즐거운 시간들 되세요. 전 다음주쯤 합류 가능할듯 해요 ^^
<Seony> 넵. 기다리겠습니다. 참, 저한테 메일 주시면 제가 3주 무료이용권 보내드릴께요
<Seony> 메일주소 알려주시면
<Seony> 이라고 적어야하는데.... 암튼 메일 주소 알려주시면 보내드릴께요
<samahui> 잘쓸게요 ^^
<Seony> ;-)
<samahui> 테라단위로 백업받다보니
<samahui> 시간이 오래 걸리는 군요.
<razGon_Xch> 지금 저희 클러스터가 점검중이라고 하더군요.
<razGon_Xch> 구글앱스로 오픈메일 설정하려니 힘들군요.
<razGon_Xch> 네이버 오픈메일로 옮겨 버릴까?
<razGon_Xch> am0c, 안녕하세요?
<am0c_> 안녕하세요~!
<razGon_Xch> 오,,,
<razGon_Xch> 이건 분신술?
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋ
<am0c> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<am0c> Xch는 무슨뜻인가여
<razGon_Xch> 아..xchat에서 접속했다는 이야기입니다. ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> Seony, Razgon Mana Connected
<am0c> 엉헝
<Seony> razGon_Xch, 네. 곧 들어갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<jyp> am0c: 안녕하세요
<am0c> 안녕하세요~
<jyp> ㅋㅋ요즘은어떻게 지내세요?
<jyp> ㅠㅠ
<jyp> am0c: 바쁘신가용?
<am0c> 헤헷 아뇨 아뇨 아뇨
<am0c> 웹서핑에게 정신을 홀렸네요..
<am0c> 웹서핑에 정신을 홀리거나 잠을자거나..
<am0c> 뒹굴거나.. 뭐 그렇게 지내고 있습니다 #REAL
<am0c> jyp: 어떠케 지내세요?
<jyp> 저는.. 노예처럼 일을 합니다.흐극흐극
<jyp> 요즘 ㅇㅎㅈ님은 perl로 유명하시던데...
<jyp> am0c: ㅠㅠ perl왕
<am0c> 이상하네여 아무것도 안하고 있는데..
<am0c> 요. 제이와이피..
<gth-> hi
<oming> am0c, 혹시.. 소미님...?
<Hming> Hi
<Hming> 안녕하세요 ~
<samahui> 백업 완료!
<samahui> 프로그래밍 거진 완료!
<samahui> 지금 시각이 새벽3시 30분 근처 ㅜㅜ
<am0c> oming: 들켰;ㅂ;
<am0c> oming: 안녕하세여ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 오늘은 이렇게 밤샘같지 않은 밤샘을 해버리는군요. 늦은시간 집에 가기 보다는 숙직실에서 한숨 푸욱~자고 와야 겠네요
<samahui> 안하세요
<samahui> 새벽녘에도 계시는 분들이 많군요.
<samahui> 보통 야근을 하면 일만 열심히 하자 싶어 잘 들어오지 않았었는데 앞으로는 자주 와야겠네요.
<samahui> 전 일 대충 정리하고 자러 갑니다 ^^ 즐거운 새벽 잠자리 혹은 술자리 혹은 일터.. .되세요 ^^
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 어제 들어가신뒤에 저도 바로 잤습니다...ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 그 배달미션만 깨고 주무셨나보네요
<razGon_web> 연퀘2번째것에서 막혔어요..^^;;
<razGon_web> 잠시만요.
<Seony> 넵
<Hming> 좋은아침입니다 ~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-10-31
<gth-> hello
<Seony> Hi
<gth-> How are you Seony?
<Seony> Pretty good. How are you today?
<gth-> Good.
<gth-> I'm visiting Korea next week.
<Seony> Oh, nice
<gth-> I have an exposition planned there for early 2014.
<Seony> so is this visiting like a business trip?
<gth-> I'm meeting with local productions who are working on an Opera that I might do the design for.
<gth-> and Im also seeing this gallery that I will be exhibiting in next year, its called the Daelim Contemporary Art Museum in Seoul.
<gth-> http://www.daelimmuseum.org/
<Seony> i see. how long will you stay?
<gth-> Just a few days.
<Seony> I hope you enjoy your trip :)
<gth-> I'm interested in this Opera, I might be there more often if I decide to team with them.
<Seony> You might live in Korea soon then.
<gth-> Maybe for few weeks.
<gth-> http://www.helnwein.com/news/update/artikel_4232.html
<gth-> Thats the exhibition I was telling you about.
<gth-> http://www.helnwein.com/news/update/artikel_4357.html
<gth-> I meant this
<Seony> Oh thanks. I'm surfing on that website.
<gth-> Should be some interviews in korean.
<samahui> 밤샘하고 오전 내내 잤네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui_web> 안녕하세요
<samahui_web> 간만에 웹으로 들어와 봤네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 점심들 맛있게 드세요 ^^
<razGon_web> 노트북 프리젠테이션과 동영상 촬영용으로 쓸건데 어느노트북이 좋을까요?
<razGon_web> 가격은 100만원이내
<razGon_web> SSD는 따로 설치할거구요. 윈도우는 아무버전이든 깔려있으면 되고, 윈8으로 올릴예정입니다.
<samahui_web> 윈8쓸꺼면 타블렛 노트북도 나쁘지 않아요. 윈8 인터페이스가 터치방식에 최적화되있어서 ... 근데 100만원이내면 그건 힘들겠네요 ^^;;
<samahui_web> 그리고 윈8 들어간 모델 사는것도 괜찮지만 윈7 들어간거 구입하면 1만6천인가 얼마에 윈8구입가능하니까 그것도 괘찮고요
<samahui_web> 근데 동영상 촬영이라는게 노트북으로 촬영을 말씀하시는건지? 아니면 촬영장비로 촬영하고 노트북으로 저장이나 편집을 한다는건지 모르겠네요
<samahui_web> 그리고 휴대성이 중요한지 성능이 중요한지에 따라서도 달라질듯한데요
<samahui_web> 아시겠지만 작으면 비싸지고
<samahui_web> 크면 성능이 좋아지죠
<samahui_web> 근데 급하신거 아니면 다음주 이후로 구입하시죠?
<samahui_web> 윈8나오고 그거에 맞춰서 고해상도에 작은크기 그리고 윈8 깔린 노트북들 줄줄이 나올껀데요
<samahui_web> 다음달 중으로 피크일꺼예요
<razGon_web> samahui_web: 죄송. 동영상 감상입니다.
<razGon_web> 학회에서 발표할때 쓰는 용으로 쓰려구요.
<razGon_web> 휴대성은 그리 필요없습니다.
<razGon_web> 급한거 아니여서요.ㅎ
<Seony> 아... 잠시 이브 들어가서 임플란트 좀 맞춰야겠군요 ㅋ
<samahui_web> 타블렛 따로 가지고 계신거 없으면 이것도 괜찮을거 같은데요
<samahui_web> http://item.gmarket.co.kr/DetailView/Item.asp?goodscode=320777725&GoodsSale=Y&jaehuid=200002657&service_id=pcdn
<samahui_web> 삼성꺼긴한데
<samahui_web> 가격도 떨어지고있고
<samahui_web> 패드형에 도킹 추가+10만원 입니다 ㅋ
<samahui_web> 다른건 몰라도 11인치대에 1920 해상도인건 맘에 드네요
<razGon_web> samahui: 삼성 패드는 i5이지만 그정도의 능력이 다운그레이드 되었습니다. 발열문제 때문에요.
<samahui> 전 일때문에 나갑니다 즐거운 하루 되시고 저녁시간 행복하게 보내세요 ~~
<DarkCircle> razGon_web, 너브죽
<DarkCircle> 헤즈옹 나가셨네요 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 요새 몸이 안좋아서 (..)
<razGon_web> DarkCircle: 안녕하세요?
<nymph> (ㅡㅡ ) ( ㅡㅡ)
<samahui> 뤼~~
<samahui> 외근나갔다가 퓨어메이트 노트북 보호필름 붙이고 왔습니다.
<samahui> 무슨 보호필름이 15.6인치 한장에 붙여주는값까지 5.3만원인지 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_web> 어짜피 회사거  막쓰시지.
<razGon_web> 튼튼한 놈인데.ㅎ
<samahui> 액정을 손구락으로 쿡쿡 찍는 이사님을 모시는 관계로
<samahui> 속편히 켜놓고 뭔가 시연하지 못하겠더라고요
<samahui> 그리고
<samahui> 회사돈으로 샀지만
<samahui> 소유자는 접니다 ^^
<samahui> 제 앞으로 사준겁니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 결국 제껍니다 ㅎㅎ
<markers> yemharc님 계시나요?
<yemharc> markers: 네 무슨일이세요
<markers> 아 계시네요 나갈려고 햇는데 ㅎㅎ;
<yemharc> 밥 먹고 왔어요
<markers> 저 혹시 석사 하면 좋은점과 나쁜점이 혹시 무엇이 있는지 아시나 싶어서요 ㅎㅎ;
<yemharc> 에...글쎄요;;
<yemharc> 좋은점이라면 좀 더 깊게 배울 수 있다는거겠고...
<yemharc> 나쁜점이라면........수입이 없다는거?
<yemharc> 근데 할 수 있는 여건이라면 하는게 좋을거에요
<markers> 지금 졸업을 해서 게임학원을 다녀서 취업 준비를 할까 그냥 석사 밟으면서 따로 공부해서 취업준비를 해야할까 고민중이라 -_-;;;
<markers> 석사과정 밟는 루트가 되면 등록금 50% 없애주신다길래 ;;
<yemharc> 학원 갈거면 차라리 석사 하세요
<markers> 흠..
<markers> 그러는게 좋을까요?
<markers> 전 정말 게임쪽 관련 일을 하고 싶은데 마땅히 준비한것도 없고 정신챙긴지 1년도 안되서 -_-;;
<Seony> yemharc: 예밀님도 저랑 라즈곤님이랑 같이 온라인겜 하나 안하실래요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 이브온라인만 아니면요 (......)
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 이브에요
<yemharc> 엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 얼마 전에 FPS겜이랑 이브랑 드디어 연동이 됐거든요
<yemharc> 오
<yemharc> 그거 됐군요
<Seony> 팬 페스티벌에서 FPS 유저가 이브 유저한테 좌표 송신하고,
<Seony> 이브 유저가 궤도폭격을 하는걸 시연을 했어요
<yemharc> 헠ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그거 정말 연동했네
<Seony> 페스티벌에서 환호성이.. ㅋㅋ
<razgon_OpTE> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> CEO가 직접 나와서 시연을 했거든요
<Seony> razgon_OpTE, 안녕하세요
<markers> yemharc님이 이번에 박사 하신다고 하셧던거 같은데 맞지 않나요?
<Seony> 그래서 이제 본격적으로 할려구요..
<Seony> markers: 그건 imsu
<yemharc> http://pds20.egloos.com/pds/201007/13/81/c0026581_4c3c2db86645f.jpg
<markers> Seony님 이브온라인 할려면 어떻게 해야? 저도 해보고는 싶은데 아무래도 외쿡겜이라 어려움이 도사리고 잇을거 같은데
<yemharc> Seony: 연동영상 혹시 있나요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ, 근데 저 그림 나오고나서 난이도는 많이 하향됐어요
<Seony> 네 잠시만요
<yemharc> markers: 전 대학도 안 갔습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<razgon_OpTE> 저 쿼트비트 샀습니다. 오늘에서야왔네요
<Seony> yemharc: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3BghLOKCvk
<yemharc> 감사합니다
<Seony> markers: 월 $15 사용료 있어요.
<Seony> markers: 마커스님 하신다면 제가 도와드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 이브 맥 클라도 있었죠 그러고 보니
<Seony> yemharc: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXaeaJB_qlc&feature=fvwrel 이거 더 짧네요
<Seony> 바로 좌표 불러주고 폭격 때리네요
<yemharc> 아 근데
<Seony> 네. 맥용 클라이언트 있어요
<yemharc> 이브 스케일에서 마더쉽이 한방 때려주면 궤도폭격이고 뭐고 같이 죽을건데.........
<yemharc> 음 근데 확 끌리네
<yemharc> 사실 전 이브 자체보다 저 FPS모드(?)를 더 기다리고 있었거든요
<Seony> 그런 여러가지 논리적인 오류를 보완하기 위해서, 궤도폭격을 시도하는 함선을 반대로 지상에서 폭격하는 장치도 잇을 예정이라네요
<markers> 요즘 게임이 다 거기서 거기 같은데 새로운 장르 같아서 기대가 좀 큽니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> markers: ㅎㅎ 이브는 나온지 아주 오래된 겜이에요
<yemharc> 음......이브는 게임은 아니고 현실 (.....)
<Seony> 네. 가상현실이라고 하죠...
<razgon_OpTE> 오 지상폭격
<yemharc> 본격_나라_먹여살리는_게임.pvm
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ. 근데 사실...
<razgon_OpTE> 아이슬란드 먹여살리는 게임이군요
<Seony> 아이슬란드 국가 전체 총 IT 매출의 40%래요
<markers> 얼마전에 게임 콘서트 갓다 왔더니 소셜 게임 다음에 증강현실  그리고 마지막엔 가상현실이 대두되지 않을까 조심스레 짐작하던데..
<Seony> razgon_OpTE, 참, 이브에 있는 총 성계가 7,500 개 정도 된다네요
<yemharc> 음...... 이브는 그런 의미의 가상현실이 아니라서요......
<razgon_OpTE> ㅎㄷㄷ
<yemharc> 그냥 간단하게 두가지 유명한걸 말하자면
<yemharc> 현실 시간으로 170여일간의 전쟁이라거나
<razgon_OpTE> 이미 지도가 많은 것늘이야기했습니다
<yemharc> 복수하려고 2년을 투자한 플레이어 등등
<Seony> 혹시 그 지도 3D모드로 보셨어요?
<razgon_OpTE> 예
<Seony> yemharc: 혹시 그게 BOB 몰락시킨 사건인가요?
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> razgon_OpTE, 그 지도 3D로 보면, 아 내가 정말 우주에 있꾸나 하는 느낌이 들죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 진행을 간추려 말하자면 BOB랑 연합이랑 전쟁 붙었는데
<Seony> BOB 몰락시킨 유저가 무려 2년이나 투자를 한거였군요... 대단하네
<yemharc> 초보 시절에 해적한테 당한 유저가 해적을 찾아보니 BOB였고
<yemharc> BOB에 들어가 열심히 활동해서 2년만에 클랜 2인자가 된 다음에
<Seony> 원래 BOB가 그 시절에는 거의 깡패였어요
<yemharc> 클랜 재산을 털어먹었죠
<yemharc> .........
<Seony> 심지어는 CCP 개발자 중 한명이 BOB 멤버였거든요..
<yemharc> 이베이 현금거래 내역을 기준으로 판별하면 대략 한화로 2억원어치
<markers> 아 어떻게 해야될지 고민스럽네요 일단 석사 과정을 하는게 좋아보이기는 하는데 꿈이랑 멀어지는거 같아서 -_-
<yemharc> 그걸 가진것도 아니고 "복수다!" 하면서 모두 아이템 삭제
<Seony> 네. 유명한 사건이죠... BOB 운영진이 CCP에 항의했더니 "사기도 게임의 일부입니다" 라고 했죠 ㅋ
<yemharc> 그게 명언이었죠
<Seony> 근데 더 웃긴게, CCP는 아예 한술 더 떠서 BOB 몰락사건을 홍보용 동영상으로 제작했잖아요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이런 일도 게임에서 벌어지니까 와서 해보라는 식으로 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아 근데 사실 임팩트는 있긴 한데
<yemharc> 그 170일 전쟁이 정말......
<Seony> 소문에 의하면 BOB 이사회 중 한명이 러시아 석유재벌이었다는 소리가 있어요
<yemharc> 현실시간 170일인것도 놀라운데 더 웃긴건 전쟁하는 진영에서 실제로 "군대계급체계"가 세워져선........
<markers> 이만 자러 가볼게용 2일 안 잣더니;; 안녕히 계세요
<yemharc> 들어가세요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 또 봐요
<yemharc> 어 근데
<yemharc> 그럼 그 FPS모드는 이브 내에서 전환이 되는건가요?
<yemharc> 아니면 클라가 따로?
<Seony> PS3용이에요
<yemharc> 아하
<yemharc> PC버전은 좀 있어야겠네요
<Seony> 소니랑 MS랑 둘다 연락했는데, 엑박 측에서는 대략 반응이 "꺼지셈" 정도였따네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<razgon_OpTE> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ ps3 있는데..ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오오~
<Seony> PS3랑 PS Vita 둘다 가능할거라네요.
<razgon_OpTE> 이건 뭐....게임해야 하나 운명아군....
<Seony> razgon_OpTE, 현재 이브 FPS (Dust 514)는 베타 중이라서 무료에요
<razgon_OpTE> 오옸!
<Seony> 대신, 이브 유저만... ㅎㅎ
<razgon_OpTE> 결제만 남았군요
<Seony> yemharc: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3KbcqyvydU 볼만합니다.
<Seony> razgon_OpTE, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3KbcqyvydU 이거 한 번 보세요. 이브에서 전쟁 터지면 대략 저런 식으로 해요
<razgon_OpTE> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_OpTE> 이미 보았던 화면입니다. 느낌이 홈월즈군요
<Seony> 아... 이미 보셨군요. 그러면 이거 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKy09m_RjEU
<razgon_OpTE> 저 핸폰에서 접속 끊고 밥먹고 컴으로 접속하겠습니다
<Seony> 넵
<razgon_OpTE> 화면보고요..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 실제 있었던 아주 유명한 사건을 유저가 게임화면을 편집해서 만든 거에요..
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요
<Seony> 금방 오셨네요
<razGon_Xch> 오늘만큼은 애들은 장모님과 아내에게로요.,ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... ㅎㅎ 이유가 있는 날이군요
<razGon_Xch> 아니요.
<razGon_Xch> 오늘은 게임하는 것말고 집에서 잔업으로 해야 될게 있습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 오늘 쿼트비트라고 옵티머스G에 쓰는 번들이어폰 주문한게 왔는데. 괜찮네요.
<Seony> 잔업이라면... 집안일인가요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 제가 막귀이긴 한데 그대로 들어도 좋네요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 아니요. 병원일이요.
<Seony> 그게 그 얼마 전에 화제가 됐었던 이어폰 맞죠?
<razGon_Xch> 보험공단에다가 청구해야 됩ㄴ디ㅏ.
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<razGon_Xch> 단, 이어캡이 에러라서 다른 이어폰에 있는 거 끼워서 듣고 잇습니다.
<Seony> 저도 막귀라서... 헤드폰 좋다는거 사서 쓰고있는데 뭐가 그렇게 좋은건지는 잘 모르겠더라구요
<razGon_Xch> 근데 들어보니 좀더 음에 대해서 분리능력이 좋긴 하네요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 그나저나 어제 졸려서 못한퀘스트있는데요. 비지니스 10연퀘. 2번째거  거기에서 블랙박스 어디서 구입하나요?
<Seony> 어떤 퀘인지 보고올께요
<Seony> razGon_Xch, 혹시 이건가요? http://nfeve.tistory.com/133
<razGon_Xch> 아. 이거군요.
<razGon_Xch> 이제 이거 보면 되겟군요.
<razGon_Xch> 감사합니다. ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ^^;
<Seony> 요기 사이트가 10연퀘 정리가 잘되어있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아마 10연퀘는 전부 다 정리되어있을 거에요
<razGon_Xch> 근데 서버가 잠시 셧다운된다는데.
<razGon_Xch> 우주밖에 있어도 될까요? 어짜피 잃을건 없기는 한데.
<Seony> 이브는 하루에 한 번씩 점검을 하거든요.
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<Seony> 어차피 하이시큐 지역에 계시니까 괜찮을 거에요
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<razGon_Xch> 감사하비낟.
<razGon_Xch> 예.
<razGon_Xch> 오늘은 일만 하라는 계시군요.ㅋ
<Seony> 아마 10연퀘 전부 다 깨고나면 "이제 뭘하지?" 라는 생각이...
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 정기점검은 특별한 일이 없으면 15분 안에 끝나요
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<razGon_Xch> 하지만 이제는 일해야 됩니다.
<razGon_Xch> 원격으로 연결해서 해야죠.
<Seony> 오오 리눅스를 공부하신 보람이 빛을 보네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 근데. 윈도우 xp원격으로 작업을 하는데. 듀얼모니터지원을 팀리뷰나 vnc등으로 되나요?
<razGon_Xch> 그전에 pcany.net이라고 거기서 가상화해서 원격으로 하는 것을 주로 사용했습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 이게 서버를 경유해서 와서 그런지 좀 느리더군요.
<razGon_Xch> vnc만큼 빠르지 않더군요.
<Seony> 음... vnc서버는 듀얼모니터 지원되는 거 같은데 다른 건 잘 모르겠네요
<razGon_Xch> 그런가요?
<razGon_Xch> 그러면 서버로 고고싱.ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> pcany.net은 윈도우 그것도 익스플로러 아니면 안되더군요.
<razGon_Xch> 그래서 변경을 할까 고민했습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 진료실 컴도 내년즈음이면 바꿔야하는데.
<razGon_Xch> 인텔 아이비브릿지 싸지면 그걸루 맞춰야 겠습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 새로산 이어폰으로 좋은음악들으면서 열심히 수정작업해야 겠습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 돈이 걸려있는거라서요.ㅎ
<Seony> 돈이 걸려잇으면 올인해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 수정작업 잘하면 한 10만원정도 법니다.
<Seony> 몇시간 하시는데요?
<razGon_Xch> 보통 오늘 내일 해서 한 8시간 합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 빨리 끝나면 4시간 정도 하고요.
<razGon_Xch> 원래 틈틈히 하는데. 이번달은 조금 바쁘고 힘든일들이 잇어서요.
<Seony> 8시간 일해서 10만원이면... 인건비가 너무 싼데요..
<razGon_Xch> 그러긴 하죠.
<razGon_Xch> 그래도 한푼이라도 벌어야죠.
<razGon_Xch> 많이 벌면 30만원까지 벌기도 합니다. ㅎ
<Seony> 아... 많이 벌면 좀 쎄네요. 용돈벌이용으로 딱 좋긴 하군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 이거 비자금으로 만들어야 하는데. 그게 안되네요.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 하긴 집에서 일을 하시니 변명의 여지가 없네요
<Seony> 저처럼 평소에 집에서 일을 많이 하시면 비자금 마련이 쉽습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ^^ㅣ
<razGon_Xch> 그러게요.
<razGon_Xch> 요즘 단단히 가을 남자가 되었습니다. ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 가을타시는군요
<razGon_Xch> 요즘 존재의 이유에 대해서 심히 고민했습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 과연나는 무엇인가? 결혼해서 얻은 건 무엇인가? 내가 왜 이러고 잇어야 하나? 이런거요
<Seony> 음... 위태로운 시기네요
<razGon_Xch> 뭐 남들은 의사라고 고수익자라고 하지만, 이거 동네 구멍가게나 다름없습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 그리고 많이 벌면 제가 쓰는게 아니라 와이프가 씁니다. 저의 용돈은 언제나 30.
<razGon_Xch> 두살짜리 제둘째가 반짝이는 것을 눌렀네요.
<razGon_Xch> power
<Seony> 아.. ㅎㅎ 전또 갑자기 와이프께서 화면을 보시는줄 알고..
<razGon_Xch> 갑자기 화면이 정지하길래 뭘까 했는데. 파워키...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 둘째의 특기입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 이거 와이프의 반복교육의 결과라 믿어 의심치 않습니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 첫째는 키보드 방해.
<razGon_Xch> 그리고 옆에서 말걸기.
<Seony> 퇴근하시면 정말 피곤하시겠네요...
<razGon_Xch> 피곤하지만 가장큰문제는 집에서는 애보기...ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 쿨럭
<DarkCircle> 파워키 ...
<DarkCircle> po반짝이는것wer
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-11-01
<hblee> 안녕하세요
<hblee> 좋은 아침입니다.
<Haz3> 안녕하세요~
<hblee> 안녕하세요 오셨어요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 오늘은 완전 겨울날씨네요
<Haz3> 흐음..
<Haz3> 어디 잼난 글 없나.
<Haz3> 심심하네.
<Haz3> ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 냐함..
<Haz3> 사용자 이슈 나왔는데..
<Haz3> 갤스는 리눅서 USB Tethering 잘 되는데..
<Haz3> 옵쥐는 안된다고.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 그래서 우분투 쓰라 답변 줬음. *=.=*
<Haz3> 잘만 되는데. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 아흥 심심해.
<Haz3> Duck_^^: 핑
<Haz3> DarkCircle: 핑
<hblee> 안녕하세요
<Haz3> 냐함..
<Haz3> 넘 조용해.
<Haz3> 뭐하고 놀지.. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 놀아줘요~
<Seony> 흠... 요즘 다들 바쁘신듯...
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 요즘 좀 바빠요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 내일부터 파견나가서 열심히 준비하고 있습니다.
<Seony> 흐... 여기는 오늘 할로윈 데이라서.. 다들 광란의 밤을 준비 중이네요
<Haz3> 흐음..
<Haz3> 내일만 교육받으면 끝이네..
<Haz3> 차라리 회사가 편한 듯. ㅡ.ㅡ
<samahui> 아! 할로윈 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 재미있겠네요.
<Seony> 한 3년쯤 되니까 재미없어지더라구요.
<Seony> 매년마다 똑같아요.
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 벗고나오는 애들, 야동에 나오는 간호사 복장한 애들...
<Seony> 트랜스포머, 수퍼맨, 배트맨 등등...
<samahui> 전 1년 조금 넘게 살면서 딱 한번 경험했는데
<samahui> 가장 인기 있는건 당시 유행하는 영화속 복장이죠
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 많이들 하고 나오죠
<samahui> 요즘은 짜증나는게 좀비가 많더군요
<samahui> 지저분해서 전 보기 싫어해요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 트랜스포머 처음 개봉한 해에 양덕후다운 복장이 몇 개 있긴 했어요
<samahui> 양덕후가 퀄리티가 높다고 소문이 자자하죠
<Haz3> 할로윈 분장 하고
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Haz3> 말춤추려나. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 태풍속에도 말춤 추던데..
<samahui> 싸이 강남스타일은 6억뷰가 넘었다던데
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 싸이 이제 국내에 안오고 미국서 활동하고 생활하고 가끔 들어오는건 아닐까 하는 생각이 드네요
<samahui> 국내보다 외국에서 인기있는거 같아요
<Seony> 국내는 하도 말들이 많으니...
<Haz3> 슈스케 심사하다가..
<Haz3> 이제 안나옴. ㅡ.ㅡ
<samahui> 슈스케 심사도 했었나요? ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 그래도 다른 스타들과 달리 대학행사등등 기존가격에 뛰고 간건 좋아보이네요
<Haz3> 네... 했죠..
<samahui> 좀 뜨면 다 계약해지해버리고 폭리 취하려고 하는데 그러지는 않더군요.
<samahui> 뭐... 나중에 다시 계약한번 해볼라면 천문학적 돈을 요구할 수 도 있겠죠.
<Haz3> 군대 두번 갔다 왔으니.. 개념은 있...
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 저도 군대는 두번가서 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 동질감 느껴져요
<samahui> 특례받고 잘못되서 짧게 또 갔었거든요 ㅋ
<Haz3> 저런..
<samahui> 전 회사가 사고쳐서 두번갔는데 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 싸이는 싸이가 사고쳐서 두번갔죠 그차이뿐
<samahui> 똑같아요 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 뭐 나이들고 가니까 힘들지는 않더군요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 대우를 해주니 알아서 할것만 하면 욕먹을 일도 적고 뭐 솔직히 조금만 힘들어보여도 열외해주니 뭐 할게 없더군요
<samahui> 거기다 가서도 프로그래밍했어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 군대에도 전산보직이 있더군요
<Seony> 서버관리도 있잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 서버관리 하니 생각났는데
<samahui> 요즘은 사이버지식정보방인가 그게 있어서
<samahui> 서버가 외부 네트워크에 물려있으니
<Seony> 일병 때 혹시나 싶어서 해군본부로 SSH 때리니까, 불법적인 접근은 어쩌구 저쩌구 하면서 한 2분 후에 전화오데요... 너 영창가고 싶냐고 ㅋ
<samahui> 몰래 인터넷이랑 게임 맘껏할수 있더군요.
<samahui> 전산병에 한해서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그런건 몰래 잘 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 인트라넷 참 많이 봤었는데.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 군 인트라넷에 자작소설 올리는 애들이 참 많았었어요
<Seony> 무쟈게 재밌게 봤었쬬...
<samahui> 인트라넷은 공군인트라넷이 최고죠
<samahui> 각종 게임과 소설과 동영상과 기타등등
<samahui> 다 올라와 있죠
<samahui> 심지어 싱글 리니지도 돌더군요.
<Seony> 헐...
<Seony> 그건 몰랐네요. 하도 내부 인트라넷이 넓어서 그때 당시에는 소설 읽느라 정신이 없었어요
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 전 보안관련 프로그래밍과 관리를 맡았어서
<samahui> 많이 알았죠
<samahui> 장교들도 털고
<samahui> 나름 즐거웠어요
<samahui> 뭐.. 그래도 특례때가 훨 좋았지만 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그랬군요...
<samahui> 사회에 속하고 아니고의 차이 즉, 자유의 제한이라는 단 한가지가 정말 힘들더군요
<Seony> 네. 군대는 군대잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 우울증 걸릴듯해서 말했더니
<samahui> 부대장이 휴가를 한달에 한번 외출은 무한 으로 줘서
<samahui> 나름 견딜만 했어요
<samahui> 건빵주머니에 외출증이 다발로 있었다죠... 맘대로 쓰라고
<Seony> 오오... 좋긴 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 뭐 지나고 보니
<samahui> 군생활도 추억이죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그래도 다시 가라면 안갈거라는거~~~
<Seony> 네. 지나고나면....
<samahui> 대한민국 남자라면...
<samahui> 누구나 군대에가고...
<samahui> 정상적이라면...
<samahui> 그리고..
<samahui> 제대한후 어느날...
<samahui> 군대 다시가는 꿈으로 괴로워 한다는거~~~
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 근데 사실 저는 한 번도 안그랬어요
<samahui> 전 꾸기는 꿨는데... 군대에서 고생하는 꿈이 아니라 ...
<samahui> 군대에서 놀고 있는 꿈을 꿔서...
<samahui> 뭔가 등줄기는 서늘한데... 그다지 싫은건 아닌.. 애매모호한...
<samahui> 그래도 역시 가기는 싫네요... 자유가 없으니까
<samahui> 내일 출장가는데 새로산 노트북이 에러네요.
<samahui> 생각보다 무거워요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 아... 얼마나 무거운데요?
<samahui> 15.6인치에
<samahui> 3.6키로요
<samahui> 자체 무거운건 견딜만 한데...
<samahui> 그걸 넣을 가방이면 가방 무게도 나가게 되서
<samahui> 그리고 그밖에 아답터와 외장하드 서류
<Seony> 음.... 무겁긴 무겁네요. 가방에 케이스에...
<samahui> 결국 군장하나 추가되네요
<samahui> 그래도 괜찮아요... 예전 에일리언웨어 쓸때에는.. .
<samahui> 노트북만 4.5였나
<samahui> 암튼 노트북만으로 가방까지 합친 무게였으니까요
<samahui> 더욱이 그거 들어갈 가방이면 가방만 무게가 몇키로 나가죠
<samahui> 정말 무서워서 어디 다닐 생각을 안했었죠
<Seony> 에일리언웨어... ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 가격도 꽤 하잖아요
<samahui> 클레보도 비슷했구요. 엘일리언웨어 보내고 잠시 썼었는데
<samahui> 국내에는 한성에서 수입하더군요
<samahui> 15.6인치에 AMD 7970들어가서 맘에 들었었는데
<samahui> 무게가 3.8인가 나가는것도 문제고
<Seony> 그렇군요
<samahui> 무엇보다 아답터가
<samahui> 150W짜리라
<samahui> 아답터는 에일리언웨어 이겼었죠
<samahui> 왠만한 넷북 무게 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 결국 넣고 다니면 비슷하더군요. 거기다 싼값을 한다고 액정상판이 약해서
<Haz3> 흐음..
<Haz3> 맥북에러를...
<Haz3> =.=
<samahui> 액정에 멍자국 생기더군요
<Seony> 헐... 멍자국...
<Haz3> 에러가 아니고.. 에어.. =.=
<samahui> 그다음이 최근까지 쓰던 맥북프로 ㅇㅇㅇ
<samahui> 레티나 맥북프로는 그래도 들고 다닐만은 했는데
<samahui> 문제는 역시 약해보이는 외모때문에 왠지모르게 신경쓰여서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 불안불안 하죠
<Seony> 맥북이 좀 약하긴 하죠. 알루미늄이 충격에 강한 것도 아니고...
<samahui> 지금은 무거워도 막 던져도 될듯한 강도라 그래도 괜찮아요
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 약한걸 떠나서 비싸니 막굴리기도 무섭죠
<samahui> 수리비도 장난아니고
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> AS만이라도 삼성급이라면... 그냥 막 쓰겠는데...
<Seony> 애플코리아가 좀 문제긴 해요
<samahui> 뭐 아무튼 엘리트북에 안착하고 오래 써야겟어요
<samahui> 넵 완전 문제예요
<Seony> 저는 잠시 식사하러 갑니다.
<samahui> 맛있게 드세요 ^^
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 감사합니다.
<DarkCircle> Haz3 / 너브죽(_ _ )
<Haz3> DarkCircle: 심심해요 =.=
<DarkCircle> 전 지금 일어났 (먼산)
<Haz3> DarkCircle: 부럽..
<DarkCircle> 몸이 안좋아서 아침에 못일어나요 ㄱ-;
<Haz3> 조용하다...
<Haz3> =.=
<DarkCircle> 후 밖에 또 추워지네요 ㄱ-
<Haz3> 어제처럼 비는 안오죠? ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 비 쫄닥 맞고 갔는데.. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 이제 10분정도 있으면 집에 가는군요 +.+
<DarkCircle> 다음주 초 전까진 비가 안온다고 하는군요 =.=
<DarkCircle> 뭐 별로 믿을만한 정보는 아니지만
<DarkCircle> ...
<Haz3> 금욜에 세차도 해야하는데..
<DarkCircle> 내일!
<Haz3> 전 이제 퇴근~
<Haz3> 휘릭
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 이브 고고씽 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 조용하네요...
<Seony> 연말이 다가올수록 다들 바쁘신듯 하네요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-11-02
<autowiz03> 음냥냥
<upei777> iz
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<upei777> 안녕하세요
<upei777> =_= ;;
<upei777> 우분투 처으므리다...
<upei777> 초보자 사용 채널이 잇길레 맞나요 ㅎ _ ㅎ;
<yemharc> 음.....딱히 초보자용 채널이 있는건 아니고요
<yemharc> 여기가 우분투 한국사용자모임 공식 채널은 맞습니다
<hblee> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<hblee> 어제부터 접속해놓고 퇴근할떄 모르고 접속을 안끊었었네요 ㅎㅎ..
<hblee> irc 들어가야지~했는데 켜져있을때의 당혹감..
<hblee> 날씨가 많이 추워졌네요 ..후덜
<yemharc> 이제 11월이고 하니 추워지는게 맞긴 한데......
<yemharc> Seony: wayland 1.0 릴리즈 됐습니다.
<Seony> 오 그럼 조만간 우분투도 바뀌겠네요
<yemharc> 일단 현재 루머는 13.04에서 '선택적으로 사용 가능하게' 탑재한다고 하네요
<yemharc> 아직 기본은 xorg-unity로 가고요
<yemharc> 아마 어플리케이션 호환성 문제도 고려해서 병행하는거같아요
<Seony> 그렇군요. 근데 그게 바뀐다고해도 유저 입장에서 현실적으로 와닿는게 있을까요?
<yemharc> 저사양 PC 유저들은 체감성능 향상이 엄청 크긴 할거같아요
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<Seony> 폰으로 접속하니까 불편하긴 하네요. 이따 집에가서 다시 접속합니다
<Haz3> hi
<hblee> 안녕하세요
<hblee> 하암
<DarkCircle> 드디어 주말이네요 -ㅅ-
<yemharc> 주말인데 기쁘지 않아요
<yemharc> .......
<yemharc> 예비군 넌 나에게 독감을 줬어!
<DarkCircle> 아직도 예비군을 가시다니 (...)
<yemharc> 올해 마지막이에요
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 아스트랄 하네요
<yemharc> 근데 27에 예비군 마지막인 사람한테 "아직도..."라고 하면 전 뭐라 해야 합니까
<yemharc> ..........
<DarkCircle> 마지막은 둘째고 시기적으로 11월은 너무하지 않냐능.
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 못해도 9월달엔 해줘야 ..
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<yemharc> 저 2박3일 갈때 매년 11월 말에 강원도 양양으로 갔어요. 5년 내내 (........)
<DarkCircle> 포병인가요 ㄱ- ;
<yemharc> 일빵요
<yemharc> ........
<yemharc> ......나도 모르는 새에 국방부에 척을 졌나?!
<DarkCircle> 일빵인데 왜 수도권 내비두고 거길로 ...
<yemharc> 저도 몰라요. 그냥 그리 보내더라구요
<yemharc> ......
<yemharc> 그거 끝나고 작년 향방은 계속 연락 없더니
<DarkCircle> 국방부가 잘못했네 (...)
<yemharc> 역시 11월에 2박 3일 출근(!!)으로 산 타게 하더군요
<yemharc> ..............
<yemharc> "향방 없으니 부대가서 훈련 받으세요"
<yemharc> "뭐임마!"
<DarkCircle> 반 죽일기세 -.-
<Haz3> 야비군...
<Haz3> 난 내년에 시작인데. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 떱...
<markers> 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<Seony> Hi
<markers> 혹시 rock linux 만져 보신분 계시나요`?
<DarkCircle> Seony / 너브죽
<Seony> DarkCircle: 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 저도 앱등이가 되었습 (...)
<DarkCircle> 쿨럭.
<Seony> 오오 아이폰 사신 건가요?
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 아이폰은 이미 있었는데요
<DarkCircle> mba가 ...
<Seony> 그럼 그건 앱등이가 아니라 맥 유저잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 암튼 이제 진짜 맥OSX을 쓰시게 됐네요
<Seony> 축하드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 근데 그 전에 말씀하신거 도무지 모르겠네요 ㄱ-
<Seony> 어떤거요?
<DarkCircle> 그거 아이메시지인가 뭔가 하면 전화번호로 말고도 그냥 이메일 주소로 메신저처럼 쓰는거 말이죠
<Seony> 아이클라우드 계정 만드셨어요?
<DarkCircle> 그거 하면 클라우드 식으로 오프라인이어도 메시지 날라가는데 ...
<DarkCircle> 아 아이클라우드 계정 따로 만들어야 하나요?
<DarkCircle> 앱스토어 계정은 있는데
<DarkCircle> 그게 연동이 되는진 모르겠네요
<Seony> 연동이 되긴 되요.
<DarkCircle> 그럼 해봐야겠군요 ... 흠 맥에서도 볼 수 있는거 같은데
<Seony> 그럼 핸드폰이랑 맥북에어랑 아이클라우드 계정을 동일하게 맞춰놓으면 되거든요
<Seony> 아이메시지라는 앱이 별도로 잇는 게 아니구요, 그냥 메시지 앱에서 구글톡, 아이메시지 모두 통합되는 거에요
<DarkCircle> 네 같은 계정으로 두 기기에서 맞춰주면 메시지는 서버로 올라가 있으니까 언제든지 볼 수 있겠죠
<DarkCircle> 말 그대로 클라우드 일테니 크크
<DarkCircle> 거긴 자정을 달려가고 있겠군요
<DarkCircle> 오오 그런가요? 메시지 앱이라 .. (주섬주섬)
<Seony> 11시에요 ㅎㅎ 이브온라인 중입니다.
<Seony> 준비되면 제가 확인메시지 쏴드릴테니 말씀하세요
<DarkCircle> 호오 ... 구글 메일로 했더니 구글 계정으로 들어와버렸네요 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 이게 아닌데 흠 (먼산)
<DarkCircle> mac.com을 만들어야 하는군요
<Seony> 아마 아이클라우드 계정이 아니면, 그런저런 면에서 좀 불편할 거에요
<markers> 흠 rock linux 이건 너무 오래된 배포판인가 -ㄱ;;;
<DarkCircle> 음 아이클라우드 계정은 연동을 했는데
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 ㄱ- ...
<DarkCircle> 계정 주소가 gmail이라 안되나 ... 거시기하네요
<DarkCircle> Seony / iCloud 계정을 따로 만들었는데 여기에는 iMessage 이런게 없나보네요 -0-;
<Seony> 아이메시지는 아이클라우드 계정에서 별도로 지원하거나 그런 게 아니구요, 그냥 구글메일 계정처럼, 해당 계정을 쓰는 사용자간에 주고받는 것들을 모두 통일시켜주는 형태에요
<Seony> 예를 들면, 아이폰에서 사진 찍으면 아이클라우드로 전송하는데, 맥북에어에 설정된 아이클라우드 계정이 동일하다면 그 맥북에어에도 아이폰에서 찍은 사진이 동기화되죠..
<Seony> 만약 맥북에어에 설정된 아이클라우드 계정이 다르면, 동기화가 안될거구요..
<DarkCircle> 그렇군요 -ㅅ- 흠
<DarkCircle> 그러면 그냥 구글 메일을 물려도 된다는거죠?
<Seony> 네. 물려도, 어차피 메시지 창에서는 아이메시지로 보내면 될 거에요
<Seony> 저는 개인적으로 구글메일 별로 안좋아해서요. ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 흠 ... darkcircle.0426 으로 icloud.com 등록했는데요 iMessage에선 안먹는거보니 다른 계정으로 아이폰에 물려야 하나 ..
<Seony> 등록하고 아이폰/맥북에어 모두 아이클라우드 설정 바꾸셔야되요
<DarkCircle> 네 흠 이제 바뀐듯 ..
<DarkCircle> 메시지가 왔네요
<Seony> 간단하죠? ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> SMS로도 보낼 수 있는거죠?
<Seony> 비 아이폰 유저가요?
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 아이폰 유저죠 크크 아이클라우드 연결이 되려면 아이폰에서 설정해야 하니 .
<DarkCircle> ..
<Seony> 아... 아이폰에서는 아이폰 유저한테 메시지를 보낼 때는 자동으로 아이메시지로 보내구요,
<Seony> 메시지 보낼 때 아이폰이 판단을 해요. 아이폰 유저인지 아닌지요
<DarkCircle> 글쿤요 ...
<DarkCircle> 근데 이러고 보니까 이 채널은 무늬만 우분투 채널이네 -0-
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> ok ... 메일도 왔고 계정도 등록 ...
<Seony> 아이폰에 맥OSX에 아이클라우드로 묶어주면, 정말 생활이 달라집니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 오오 문자가 iMessage라고 표시가 되는군요 'ㅅ'
<Seony> 네. 그게 색깔이 푸른색이면 아이메시지고, 연두색이면 SMS에요
<DarkCircle> 그렇군요 어쩐지 아이폰에 보낼때는 말풍선이 전화번호로 넣어도 푸르딩딩하던데 ..
<Seony> 다르게말하면, 맥북에서 아이폰 유저한테 문자를 보낼 수가 있다는 얘기죠.
<Seony> 아무래도 컴퓨터 자판으로 치다보니, 폰 문자질을 채팅하듯 하게 되요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 맥에서 문자 보낼때는 메일로 보내면 되나요? 흠 메일은 따로 가는거 같은데
<Seony> 아뇨. 맥에서 문자 보낼 때 역시 메시지 앱 열어서 하시면 됩니다
<yemharc> 으어...
<yemharc> 아이메세지의 단점 -> 문자가 문자가 아니어서 민폐를 끼칠 수 있습니다
<DarkCircle> 흠 근데 맥에서 문자 보낼때 쓸 메시지 앱이 이름이 뭔지 당췌 알 수가 없네요
<DarkCircle> 그냥 라이언인데 ..
<Seony> 아마 아이메시지는 마운틴 라이언부터 될껄요
<DarkCircle> 그렇군요 -ㅅ- 업글을 하긴 해야 하나 흠 ...
<DarkCircle>  뭐 끽해봐야 2만원이면 하는데 당장은 일단 이번달 돈을 벌어야 =3
<DarkCircle> 음 그러고 보니까 라이언에 버그가 하나 있는데 -_-
<DarkCircle> 배터리 만충 상태인데 퍼센티지가 점점 내려가네요 뭐지 -_-
<DarkCircle> 100%도 아니고 99~98..
<Seony> 저도 가끔 그럴 때 있는데, 다시 차던데요..
<DarkCircle> 네 좀 쓰다보니까 재밌는게
<DarkCircle> 전원을 빼두고 썼다가 다시 꼽아서 충전하면 100%로 차요
<DarkCircle> 근데 그 상태에서 전원 꼽고 계속 있으면 다시99%
<DarkCircle> ..
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 배터리 센서가 되게 민감한듯
<Seony> 음.... 뭔가 좀 이상하긴 하네요. 암튼 배터리 쪽은 관련 앱을 쓰시면 쉽게 해결보실 수 있을 거에요
<DarkCircle> 계속 꼽고 써서 그런가
<DarkCircle> 아이폰에서도 비슷한 증상이 있었는데요
<DarkCircle> 아이폰은 최근에 고쳐졌거든요
<DarkCircle> 충전을 했는데도 93%으로 떨어져 있던 버그 ..
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 음... 저는 신경을 잘 안써서... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> Seony: 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 그게 흠 의외로 배터리에 썩 좋은건 아니라서요 ... 오버차지를 시도하면 무리가 가는거라 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 실제로 100%인데 93%까지 충전되었다고 해놓고 오버차지를 여러번 하면 나중에 배터리 터질수도 있어서 ..
<hippo> 안녕하세요
<upei777> hi !
<upei777> 똑똑 ...
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<Seony> hi
<JSTae76> 오오..드디어 체크카드(VISA C.)가 왔네요
<JSTae76> Seony, 미국에도 카카오팀 서비스를 사용하는 사람이 많나요?
<Seony> 카카오팀이 뭐에요?
<JSTae76> Seony, 카카오톡 / 카카오스토리 개발팀요
<Seony> 한국사람들은 거의 다 쓸거구요... 한국에 있는 사람들하고 문자를 해야하니깐요....
<Seony> 그외는 쓰는 사람 못봤어요
<JSTae76> Seony, 그 외에는 잘 사용안하죠?
<Seony> 잘이 아니라 아예 못봤어요
<JSTae76> Seony, 그럼 그냥 텍스트 메시지 사용안해요? 아니면 Jabber나 AIM?
<Seony> 거의 SMS 쓰죠. 아니면 구글톡이나 페북챗
<Yuani> ;)
<Seony> 솔직히, 카카오톡 느리잖아요.
<Seony> 아이폰에서 돌리면 메시지도 잘 안갈뿐더러 실행하는 것도 느리고....
<Seony> 차라리 아이메시지 쓰고말지...
<JSTae76> Seony, ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 미국사람들 입장에서는 카카오톡을 쓸 이유가 없죠
<JSTae76> 역시..
<Seony> 특히 개인정보에 병적으로 예민하기 때문에, 자기가 딴사람 목록에 뜬다는 사실을 알면 아마 기절할껄요
<JSTae76> Seony, 앱스토어 지불 정보 인증할때 일달러 결제하고 돈 안 돌려줘요?
<JSTae76> Seony, 헉..ㅋㅋ그렇군요
<Seony> 지불정보 인증이라뇨?
<JSTae76> 결제정보 입력하는거요 카드정보
<Seony> 그거 입력하면 $1 결제되요?
<JSTae76> 넹
<JSTae76> 해외결제 $1.00 USD
<Seony> 그런게 있었네요. 글쎄요. 한 번도 본적 없는데요.
<JSTae76> 아마도 카드가 정상인지 확인 용도인것같은데 돈을 안 돌려주네요ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 제껀 미국카드라서 아마 그런거 안하는 거 같은데요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-11-03
<JSTae76> 흐미..
<Seony> 여기는, 카드번호랑 결제주소를 넣으면 알아서 인증을 해주거든요...
<JSTae76> 다들 환불 해준다고 하는데 환불이 안되네요..음ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그럼, 카드 번호가 바뀌거나 카드 기한만료되서 바꿀 때마다 1불씩 결제를 해야한다는 소리네요
<JSTae76> 넵맞아요
<JSTae76> 결제후 자동 환불인데 일단은 좀 기다려봐야겠내요
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz03> 후후
<upei777> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz03> 안녕하세용용용
<upei777> 헛
<upei777> ...
<nymph> 하이여~
<upei777> 웹서핑하다가 오니.ㅎㅎ
<upei777> 네
<upei777> 님프님
<nymph> upei777, 주말인데 irc 에 있네요.
<upei777> 넹 ㅋ ...
<upei777> ㅇ_ㅇ ;;
<upei777> 혹시 근데 그 리눅스 우분투에서
<upei777> 나오는 용어 중에 gnome 랑
<upei777> unity가
<upei777> ui 스타일을 말하는거에용?
<upei777> 리눅스 어제 첨 써봐서;;
<upei777> =_ = z
<nymph> gnome 은 데스크 탑이구요
<nymph> unity 는 다는거 같은데요.
<upei777> 넹 ㅋ
<upei777> 아 유닛티는
<upei777> 데탑 노트북 다 적용 되는건가용?
<nymph> 여기서 말하는 데스크 탑이라는 건
<upei777> 근데 구글에 이미지 검색으로 보니 먼가 지놈3 이 화면이 =_= 깔삼해보이기도 하고..
<nymph> X 매니저 를 말하는 거예요.
<nymph> 리눅스는 GUI 를 마음대로 선택할 수 있잖아요.
<upei777> 넹 ㅋ
<nymph> gnome = GUI
<nymph> 윈도우는 GUI를 바꾸는게 아니라 테마를 바꾸는거구요
<upei777> 넹 ㅋ
<nymph> gnome 은 GUI 데스크탑..
<upei777> 노트북에선 그럼 GUI셋팅이 안되는..........건가염..흙 ㅋ ?
<upei777> ...
<upei777> 말이 이상햇다
<upei777> gnome
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<nymph> 말이 이상하지요..
<upei777> 넹 ㅋㅋ
<upei777> 말하고 제가 읽고도..
<nymph> 노트북에선 GUI 세팅이 되는데
<nymph> gnome3 도 되고
<nymph> GUI 데스크탑은 하고 싶은거 다 됩니다.'
<upei777> 넹 ㅋ
<upei777> 주말이라 그런가 ㅇ_ㅇ ;;
<upei777> 궁금한게 많은데 물어볼수 있는곳이 적어서염 ㅎㅎ
<upei777> 님프님이.....저한테 ..걸리셧듬;; -_- 땀
<nymph> ㅋ
<Seony> upei777: 안녕하세요. 처음 오셨죠? http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html 읽어주시면 감사하겠습니다
<nymph> Seony, 안주무시고 뭐하세요?
<Seony> 저녁 8시 밖에 안되서..
<nymph> 아노.. 시간 계산하기가 힘드네요. ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐가 힘들어. 그냥 5시간 더하면 되는데..
<upei777> 세오니님글 다 읽어 봤어요 ㅇ_ㅇ;; 최대한 맞춰서 채팅할게염
<Seony> upei777: 감사합니다.
<nymph> 아니죠~ 5시간 + 하루 아닌가요?
<nymph> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> +5시간 -하루
<nymph> ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요
<razGon_Xch> 이브 다시 재개중.ㅎ
<nymph> 주말이라 조용하네요..
<razGon_Xch> 그런거 같아요
<razGon_Xch> Seony, 지금 미션중입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 대략 돌아가는 게 인제야 이해됩니다. ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 아지긍 ㄴ부족하지만요
<Seony> 아... 저도 아까까지 하고있었는데..
<Seony> 저 나가자마자 바로 들어오셨나보네요..
<razGon_Xch> ^^
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요.
<Seony> 원래 좀 느긋한 게임이라... 매일 접속 안해도 할만하시죠? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<Seony> 접속 안해도 스킬 올릴 수 있고, 어쩌다 한 번 접속해도 겜 즐기는데 지장없어서 참 편하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 잔해물을 얻을때는 salvager가 사용되나요?
<Seony> 파편에서 부품을 수거할 때는 샐비저를 쓰구요,
<Seony> 폭파시킨 뱅기 화물칸은 카고에 2.5km 이내로 접근하시면 되구요
<razGon_Xch> 예
<Seony> 이제 좀 이해가 가시니까 할만할 거에요
<Seony> 엔하위키에 이브 관련 글을 읽어보시면 아마 도움이 많이 되긴할텐데, 글이 좀 길어서 읽어보시라고 권유하기가 어렵네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 한 3일 전에, 엄청난 시간을 들여서 Isikemi로 이사갔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 일단은 연퀘를 끝내야죠
<Seony> 저도 접속 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> bantam으로 배 바꾸었습니다.
<Seony> 오... 새로 한대 받으셨군요
<razGon_Xch> 다시 들어왔습니다.
<Seony> 어서오세요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 근데 제가 귓말로 채널은 어떻게 만들죠? 에바에서요
<Seony> 왼쪽에 People & Place 보이세요?
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<Seony> 그 윈도우 열면 Contacts, Agents, Places 이렇게 3개의 탭이 나오는데요, Contacts 보시면 제가 있을 거에요..
<razGon_Xch> 거기서 부터 어찌할지.ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 아..
<razGon_Xch> 옙.
<Seony> 제가 안보이시면, 아직 절 연락처 목록에 등록을 안하신 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 등록이 되어 있습니다.
<Seony> 그러면, 절 더블클릭 하시면 챗창 뜰 거에요
<razGon_Xch> 지금 접속중이세요?
<Seony> 네. 저도 앵벌이 중 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 임플란트 사서 돈이 없거든요
<razGon_Xch> 아.
<razGon_Xch> add contact.하면 되나요?
<Seony> 더블클릭하면 챗창 나올텐데요..
<Seony> 아 안나오는구나
<Seony> 우클릭하셔서 Start conversation
<Ubuntu_FX> 커널부팅중, 디스크 애러가 나서 dmesg로 확인해보니 이런 문구가 나옵니다. [    3.680397] EXT4-fs (sda1): warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended
<Guest59918> 혹시 잘 돌아가던 서버가 재부팅 후에 접속이 안 되면 어떤 걸 의심해봐야 하나요? kvm으로 서버 재부팅 후  starting mysql server [ok] 뒤에 아무것도 안 뜬다고 idc측에서는 mysql이 문제일거라는데 맞나요?
<ubuntuhelpme> 혹시 지금 깨어있으신 분들중에 http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=23158&p=107319#p107319 원인 아시는 분 계신가요?
#ubuntu-ko 2012-11-04
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 어서오세요
<razGon_Xch> 잠시 기다리는..ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> razGon_Xch, 겜 얘기는 다른 분한테 방해될 것 같아서, 쿼리로 하겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 안녕하세요. 새로운 일주일의 시작 행복가득한 일만 계속되세요 ^^
<nymph> 월모닝 +_+
#ubuntu-ko 2013-10-28
<autowiz2016> 좋은 아침 입니다..
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 좋은 아침입니다^^
<ujuc> 안녕하세요 :)
<autowiz2016> 안녕하세요.
<ujuc> :)
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<ujuc> ahoops_,  안녕하세요 :)
<autowiz2016> 역시 월요일 아침이라 그런지 이런저런 일이 많네요.
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 하이~
<Haz3> 냠냠.
<Haz3> 현업에 복귀해도..
<Haz3> 할일 없...
<Haz3> =.=
<Haz3> 졸립다.
<Haz3> 그래도 의자가 편해서.. =.= 다행
<Haz3> 냐함..
<Haz3> 사람 넘 없으니.. 심심.. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 뭐.. 아얄씨가 그렇지..
<Haz3> =.=
<Haz3> 냐함..
<Haz3> =.=
<autowiz2016> 역시 점심 먹으니 슬슬 졸리네요
<Haz3> 배는 부르고..
<Haz3> 실내에 있으니 따시고..
<Haz3> 할일은 없고..
<Haz3> 일있어도... 일은 컴터가 하고..
<Haz3> =.=
<Haz3> 인생은 쳇바퀴 처럼..
<Haz3> 놀고
<Haz3> 월급받고
<Haz3> 놀고
<Haz3> 월급받고...
<Haz3> =.=
<Haz3> 아흥..
<Haz3> 졸려.
<autowiz2016> 저는 사무실에서 몬스터 키우고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 카톡겜?
<autowiz2016> 아 길들이다 군요 ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 그거 하다 지겨워서..ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 키우는 겜은 지겹...
<Haz3> 하다보면 겜이 날 키움.. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz2016> ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 회사가 딴짓 플밍하기 편한 환경이 아니라.. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 냠냠
<autowiz2016> 학교 다닐때는
<autowiz2016> 공강 시간마다 컴실 가서 네이버 지식인에 답변달고 놀았는데
<autowiz2016> 몇달 하니까 지겨워지더라구요.
<Haz3> 심심해서 kldp ubuntu 들어가도...
<Haz3> 잼난것도 없고..
<Haz3> 인생은 무료한건가...
<Haz3> 돈 안내면 잼없는건가.. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz2016> 마눌님 들으면 섭하시겠어요
<autowiz2016> 돈주고산 스타2는 한두달 하니 질려서 못하겠고
<Haz3> 집에가면 심심할 새 없죠..
<autowiz2016> 디아도 싫고
<Haz3> 회사서 심심하니 문제...
<Haz3> 집에가면 딸래미랑 놀아주고 달래주고 해야하고..
<Haz3> 마눌님과 담소 나눠야 하고...
<autowiz2016> 부업이라도 하심이 ^^
<Haz3> 부업으로 apk 만들려는데.. 돈에는 재능이 없나봐요. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 부업은.. 딸래미 돌보기...
<Haz3> =.=
<Seony> autowiz2016: 이브 온라인 고고씽!~
<Haz3> 그건 뭔가욤?
<Seony> 온라인 게임의 종착역이라고 불리우는 게임이에요
<Seony> 근데 진입장벽이 아주아주 높아서 대부분은 한달하고 바로 때려치우지만, 성격에 맞으면 평생할만한 겜이에요
<autowiz2016> mmorpg 는 제가 중독성이 심해서 손을 안데겠다는 주의라서요 하하
<Seony> 저는, 중독성 높은건 괜찮은데, 할 시간이 없다는게 문제네요 ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 게임은.. 프린세스메이커와.. 카톡게임뿐...
<Seony> 그나저나 오큘러스 리프트나 빨리 나왔으면 좋겠어요
<Seony> 올해 안으로 내놓겠다고 했는데 왜 아직도 소식이 없는건지...
<autowiz2016> 한국지사도 생긴거 같더라구요
<Seony> 네.  제일 먼저 생겼죠.
<Seony> 거기 직원 중 한명이 한국사람이거든요
<autowiz2016> 네 한국지사 직원 블로그에서 봤습니다.
<Seony> PS4는 날짜가 확정됐는데, 살지말지 고민되네요
<Seony> 사도 할 시간이 없으니...
<autowiz2016> 많이 바쁘시군요 . 하긴 저도 한달에 몇일 뿐이지, 평소에는 24시간이 모자르네요
<Seony> 공부를 해야해서요... 제 사수가 매일 퇴근하면 집에서 공부하는걸 너무나도 당연하게 생각하는 사람이거든요 ㅋ
<Seony> 대학원도 가야되고 ccna도 따야되고...  고민이네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2016> 저도 당연했는데
<autowiz2016> 회사에서 집에를 잘 안보내줘서. 공부패턴이 바껴 버렸어요
<Seony> 저는 안당연했어요 ㅋㅋ.  퇴근하면 겜해야했거든요
<autowiz2016> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 엑박 사서 기어즈오브워 무쟈게 재밌게 했었는데...
<Seony> 요즘은 겜하는 날을 아예 토요일 저녁으로 정해놓고, 딱 일주일에 한번만 하죠
<Haz3> 게임... 은 ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 생각도 못한지 오래.. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 게임 참 좋아했는데. =.=
<autowiz2016> 세상도 , 삶도 변해가는거지요.
<Haz3> 총각때가 좋았... =.=
<Haz3> 뭐.. 지금도 좋았..
<Haz3> 과거형이네.. =.=
<Haz3> 냐함..
<Haz3> 머리아프다.. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 왁스냄새에 머리가.. ㅠㅠ
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 혹시 디비 관련해서 잘 아시는분 계신가요?
<autowiz2016> 디비 어떤 내용 이 궁금하신건가요?
<autowiz2016> 잘은 모릅니다만. 그냥 조금... ^^
<autowiz2016> 오늘은 조기퇴근 ~
<autowiz2016> 좋은 저녁들 보내세요~
<Markers> 엇 나가버리셧낭 'ㅅ'...;
<Markers> 혹시 여러 파일을 디비에 담기에는 좋은지 나쁜지 확실히 몰라서..여쭈어볼려고 했는데
<Markers> 대략 15GB 되는뎅..
<samahui> 퇴근합니다 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2013-10-29
<autowiz20110> 아 마커스님 안계시당.
<monos> samahui: 님 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<monos> samahui: 님 라즈베리파이에 대해 궁금한게 있어서요
<samahui> 지금 회의 중이예요 ㅜㅜ 회의가 길어져서 회의만으로 오전 시간 다 보낼꺼 같아요 ㅜㅜ
<monos> samahui: 네 오후에 물어볼게요
<samahui> 네 죄송해요~
<samahui> 그럼 수고하세요 ~
<Haz3> 하이~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Haz3> 오늘도 할일 없고 좋네요. =.=
<Work^Seony> 모처럼 일찍 퇴근하셔야겠네요
<Haz3> 시간은 버텨야 월급을 받죠. ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 흐... 할일이 없어도 버텨야하다니..
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 동영상 재생에 대해 궁금한게 있어요
<monos> Work^Seony: 1080p 60fps 동영상은 어느정도 컴퓨터가 되어야 원활히 돌릴수 있을까요?
<Work^Seony> 글쎄요.  안해봐서 잘 모르겠네요
<Work^Seony> 보통 영화가 24프레임인가요?
<monos> 30프레임
<monos> 1080p 30프레임은 제 구형컴퓨터로 되던데
<Work^Seony> 제가 집에 있는 코어2듀오 데탑으로 1080p 아바타 15기가짜리 파일은 재생이 가능했던 걸로 기억해요
<monos> 저두 1080p 30프레임은 용량에 관계없이 다 재생이 원활한데
<monos> 요즘 60fps로 동영상 인코딩되어서 나오는게 많아져서 더이상 버틸수가 없더라구요
<monos> 저는 팬4D 945 듀얼코어에요
<monos> 코어2듀오 보다 더 오래된거
<monos> 1년정도 더 오래 된거네요
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요.  저는 코어2듀오가 제일 오래된거라, 그 이하로는 안해봐서 잘 모르겠어요
<monos> 동영상 재생에 있어서 CPU가 가장 중요하죠?
<Work^Seony> 가장 중요한 걸로 따지자면야 그렇긴 하죠
<monos> 라즈베리파이에 보니깐 OS를 완전 동영상재생전용 OS처럼 내놓은게 있던데
<monos> 리눅스에는 그런게 없을까요?
<Work^Seony> XBMC요?
<monos> openelec 이거요
<Work^Seony> 라즈베리파이 돌리는 OS들 기반이 전부 리눅스인데요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> openelec+xbmc 로 돌리단고 하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 리눅스에서는 xbmc 쓰면 됩니다.  저도 xbmc에다 아이폰에 xbmc 리모콘 설치해서 쓰고있어요
<Work^Seony> 근데 xbmc가 생각보다 무거워서, 저는 잘 안켜요.
<monos> 저두요
<Work^Seony> 그냥 동영상 플레이어 돌리는게 낫죠
<monos> xbmc 리눅스로 깔아봤다가 너무 무거워서 안 써요
<monos> 라즈베리 파이로도 1080p 동영상이 재생된다고 하던데
<Haz3> 요즘은 글픽카드도 중요..
<monos> 듀얼코어 데스크탑이 1080p 60fps가 안되다니
<monos> Haz3: 님 그래요?
<Work^Seony> 저도 재생된다는건 봤는데, 실제로 해봤을 때는 제가 가진파일 전부 다 안됐어요
<Haz3> 요즘 글픽카드에 동영상 디코더 들어가지 않나요?
<Haz3> H.264 같은..
<monos> Haz3: 저는 잘모르겠네요
<Haz3> SW 코덱만 쓴다면 CPU
<Haz3> HW 코덱도 쓴다면 GPU도..
<Work^Seony> 음... snmptrap 받으면 이걸 어디다 저장할 방법이 있을까요...
<Haz3> > /tmp/...
<Haz3> =.=
<Haz3> monos: https://developer.nvidia.com/nvidia-video-codec-sdk
<Haz3> HW 코덱이라기 보다는 HW가속?
<monos> 그러네요
<Haz3> 대부분 코덱들이 HW가속을 쓰긴 할 듯...
<Haz3> =.=
<monos> h264 동영상이 맞네요 버벅이는게 그런데
<monos> Haz3:  NVENC - H.264 Hardware-Accelerated Video Encoding 이게 어느 그래픽부터 지원 되는지 알수는 없을까요?
<Haz3> 글쎄요. =.=
<Haz3> 그쪽은 잘 몰라서..
<Work^Seony> 그냥 찾으시는 그래픽카드 모델로 직접 검색해보는게 빠를듯 싶네요
<samahui> 그거
<samahui> avc 프로파일 레벨 설정 차이에 따라서 재생 되고 안되고 발생해요
<samahui> 프로파일이  4.1 이하면 저사양 그래픽카드나 cpu도 코덱문제 덜타고 5.x 이상이면 못돌려요
<samahui> 코덱 만져줘야 하는데 아주 죽을맛이죠
<samahui> 그래픽카드는 보통 지포스로는 8600대 이상이면 지원해주고
<samahui> ati는 코덱이나 드라이버 문제가 많아서
<samahui> 한참 후 버젼되야 할꺼예요
<samahui> 차라리 인텔 내장이 더 잘돌려주죠
<samahui> 듀얼이상이면 950인가 아무튼 그모델의 그래픽카드일껀데 시퓨랑 조합으로 잘돌아갑니다
<samahui> 짝퉁듀얼말고 제대로 코어두개인 인텔 cpu쓰면 동영상 버벅임이 적죠
<samahui> 전 다시 회의하러~
<autowiz20110> 인텔 내장은 HD4200 이상부터
<autowiz20110> h264 하드웨어 가속이 지원됬던걸로 기억합니다
<autowiz20110> xbmc 프로그램 우분투 세미나에서 데모한다고
<autowiz20110> 좀 썼었드랬죠
<samahui> 회의가 너무 길어져서
<samahui> 점심 먹고 하기로 했네요
<samahui> 에휴
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 할것도 많고
<samahui> 시간은 없고
<samahui> 결론도 없고
<samahui> 정신이 없네요
<Work^Seony> 흐...
<Work^Seony> 무쟈게 중요한 얘기 중이시군요
<samahui> 네 회사 사업방향을 조금 전환하자는 예기라서
<samahui> 새로운 시장진출을 모색하는건데
<samahui> 전 반대거든요
<samahui> 안그래도 힘든데 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아무튼 머리아프네요
<Haz3> 이사람들 모르는게 없어!!! (=.= )
<Work^Seony> 새로운 시장 진출이면, 어떤 분야에요?
<samahui> 게임이요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 그래서 적극 반대중이예요
<samahui> 만들면 돈버는줄아는 몇몇 중역들이 아주 생각없이 해보자고 합니다
<Haz3> (마약과 같은 사업에 손을 대다니!!!)
<Work^Seony> 헐... 농담으로 PS4 게임 제작하시냐고 물어보려고 했는데..
<Work^Seony> 스마트폰 게임이겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 핸드폰쪽 캐주얼게임정도면 해보자고 하겠는데
<samahui> 콘솔로 가자고 나오면 그냥 짐 쌀꺼예요
<samahui> MMO요
<samahui> 시대에 뒤떨어지는 중입니다
<samahui> 폰과 PC연동의 MMO로 가자는데 누구 생각인지 캐봐서 처단해야겠어요
<Work^Seony> 헐... MMO라니...
<samahui> 아마도 신입놈들중 집히는 몇몇이 있는데 이놈들이 생각없이 술마시다 이사한테 흘린거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 수십억씩 쏟아부어야하는거 아닌가요?
<samahui> 부으면 뭐합니까
<Work^Seony> MMO면 언리얼 엔진도 사다 써야할테고,
<autowiz20110> 저희는 어제 면접본사람이 오늘 출근을 안했습니다.
<samahui> 요즘 NC같은 회사꺼도 히트작이 몇 안되는데
<autowiz20110> (도망간듯 ㅠㅠ)
<Work^Seony> 마케팅에 베타테스팅에..
<Work^Seony> autowiz20110, 딴데 취업됐나보죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz20110> 그럴지도요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 우린 일주일에서 한달 일해보고 도망가는 경우는 있어도 처음에 도망은 안가요 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> SI사업 같은 프로젝트에 넣어버리면 일주일 이내에 반은 도망가지만요 ㅋ
<samahui> 보통 한달은 버티더군요
<samahui> 그러다 어느날 팀장님 술한잔 해요~
<samahui> 저 힘들어요~
<samahui> 이러다 어느날 갑자기 휭~!
<autowiz20110> 저는 완전 SI 회사라
<samahui> 도망갈만 하네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 경험해 본 사람만 알죠
<samahui> ㅋ
<autowiz20110> 부사수 둘중에 한명은 도망갔고
<autowiz20110> 한명 남아있는데 같이 술마시면 언제 그만둘까 하는 생각밖에 없고.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 다 그렇군요 ㅋ
<samahui> 책임자 정도 되야 남겨먹기라도 하지
<samahui> 말단은 다 도망가고 싶어지는게 그쪽 일이죠
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 오픈소스 그룹인지 오픈스택 그룹인지 암튼 페북에 올라온 글 보니까, 일 잘하는 직원한테 너무 일을 몰아주면 곧 그만둔다는 글이 올라왔었죠 ㅎㅎ
<monos_> 라데온 그래픽카드 인스톨중 에레가 나는데 모르겠어요
<monos_> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<monos_> default:v2:i686:lib::none:3.8.0-25-generic; make sure that the version is being
<monos_> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<Work^Seony> 지원되는 버전이 아니라고 써있네요
<Work^Seony> 32비트에요? 64비트에요?
<monos_> 32비트에요
<monos_> 지금 86_64버전으로 다시 받는중
<monos_> 86으로 된 버전 다운했는데 안되네요
<Work^Seony> x86_64는 64비트에요
<samahui> 그래픽카드가 뭐예요?
<monos_> 라데온 x1600pro 256램
<autowiz20110> 음.
<monos_> 월래는 7600gs 였는데
<autowiz20110> 죄송하지만 좀 오래된건가요?
<monos_> 네
<monos_> 무지 오래 된거임
<samahui> 많이 오래된거네요
<monos_> 2006년상
<autowiz20110> 최신드라이버 안잡힐 수 있을거 같은데요
<samahui> 저거 제 기억상 레노버가 아범pc사업부 인수하고
<autowiz20110> 뭐 위에 껀 라이브러리 에러 같습니다만.
<monos_> 홈피에서 지원 확인하고 다운 받는중요
<samahui> 처음 나온 t모델라인에 들어가던 놈인데 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> t60 모델에 모바일버젼이 들어갔었죠
<monos_> 7600gs에서 동영상이 싱크랑 음성이랑 달라서요
<monos_> x1600pro로 바꾸어 볼려구요
<samahui> 지금 윈도우 뭐쓰세요?
<monos_> 리눅스민트
<monos_> 올리비아
<samahui> 아 리눅스 쓰세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 윈도우 7이면 내장된 드라이버 그냥 쓰시라고 하려고 했는데 민트라니 안되겠군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<monos_> 내장드라이버가 더 좋나요?
<samahui> 아니요 ati드라이버가 원체 병맛이라서요 그냥 내장된거 쓰는게 나은 경우가 많거든요
<monos_> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<monos_> default:v2:i686:lib::none:3.8.0-25-generic; make sure that the version is being
<monos_> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<monos_> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install.vk0J1O
<samahui> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop/legacy?product=Legacy1&os=Linux%20x86 이거 받고 있는 건가요?
<monos_> http://support.amd.com/ko-kr/download/desktop/legacy?product=Legacy1&os=Linux%20x86
<autowiz20110> 32-Bit packages must be installed for 64-Bit Linux drivers to install or work.\
<autowiz20110> ????
<samahui> ??? 리눅스 버젼이 64비트 이신가요?
<monos_> 네
<samahui> 그럼 64비트 버젼 드라이버를 받으셔야되요
<monos_> 32비트에요
<monos_> 아니요
<monos_> 32비트에요
<monos_> i386
<autowiz20110> 다운받는거 보니까 x86_x86-64 군요
<monos_> 두개다
<monos_> 똒같은거던데요
<samahui> 제가 링크 준거에서 받으세요
<samahui> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop/legacy?product=Legacy1&os=Linux%20x86
<monos_> 링크 주신거도 똑같은거네요
<samahui> 32비트 버젼이예요
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 공용이군요
<samahui> ㅡ.,ㅡ
<autowiz20110> os 배포판 이름으로 거부하는건 아닐까요?
<autowiz20110> default-policy.sh 파일 열어봐야 할거 같습니다만.
<samahui> amd에서 받지말고
<samahui> 소프트웨어 관리자에서 그래픽 드라이버 찾아보세요
<samahui> 생각해보니 그래픽카드 있으면 자동으로 추가 드라이버에 뜰거 같은데요
<samahui> 제가 예전에 ati쓸때 따로 드라이버 설치해준 기억이 없네요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz20110> 엔신님 안녕하세요.
<autowiz20110> 인사드리자마자 나가봐야겠네요 좋은 하루들 되세요~
<samahui> 점심 식사들 맛있게 하세요~
<samahui> 전 오늘은 좀 일찍 가서 먹어갸 겠네요. 그래야 힘내서 저녁에 또 저지하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다.
<Haz3> 난 언제 퇴근하나. =.=
<Haz3> 냐함..
<monos> samahui_web: 안녕하세요
<samahui_web> 안녕하세요. 다시 들어왔습니다
<monos> samahui_web: 라데온 드라이버 안 잡혀서 오픈gl도 안되어서 다시 까는중이에요
<samahui_web> 헉!
<monos> samahui_web: 사무님 라즈베리파이도 1080p 재생 원활이 되죠?
<samahui_web> 근데 우분투나 민트면 자체적으로 ati드라이버 잡아줄껀데요
<samahui_web> 사마휘~~~ 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 네 그게 아까도 말했지만... 아니 안했나요? 코덱에 따라서 달라요
<monos> samahui_web: 네 사마님
<monos> samahui_web: 혹시 H264코덱이 대부분이더라구요
<monos> samahui_web: H264 1080p 60fps 프레임 동영상을 저전력으로 보고 싶은데요
<monos> samahui_web: 하스웰 팬티엄 같은건 돈이 너무 많이 들고 라즈베리 파이 생각 하고 있어요
<samahui_web> 그러니까 264에서도 프레임차이나 코덱 버젼차이 등에서 따라서 재생 정도가 달라요
<samahui_web> 보통 라즈베리파이에 xbmc만 설치해서 nas로 재생하는데 제가 보는 동영상에서는 문제 없이 잘 돌아갔어요
<samahui_web> 약간의 오버클럭해주는거 말고는 일반적인것과 차이 없을꺼예요
<samahui_web> 아! 그리고 보통 1080p도 10기가 이하는 잘돌아가는데 그 이상은 나중에가면 화면이랑 소리가 안맞게 밀려버릴꺼예요
<monos> samahui_web: 제 컴퓨터랑 같네요
<monos> samahui_web: 제 컴퓨터는 처음부터 싱크랑 영상이랑 음성이랑 달라지던데
<monos> 그게 1080p에 30fps는 괜찮은데 60fps 인코딩 된것들은 다 끊어지고 음성 영상 싱크가 다 달라져서 못보겠더라구요
<samahui_web> 컴퓨터를 바꾸실 생각이 없으시다면 그래픽 카드만이라도 바꿔 보세요
<monos> samahui_web: 그래픽카드만 바꾸어서도 똑같이 안되면 안되는데 ㅠ_ㅠ
<samahui_web> 근데... 보통 듀얼시퓨 이상이면 왠만한 동영상에서 버벅이거나 느려질 이유가 없을텐데요
<monos> samahui_web: 네 듀얼 코어 945에요
<monos> samahui_web: 그래픽카드만 바꾸면 된다면 중고로 하나 사면 되는데
<monos> samahui_web: cpu 점유율 보니깐 90-100프로 막 사용하더라구요 cpu도 중요한거 같기도 하고 뭐가 문제인지 확실히 알고 구매해야 할거 같아요
<samahui_web> 아무리 안좋다고해도 D가 듀얼의 성능은 있는지라 그정도에서 안될정도면 코덱문제도 있어보이고
<samahui_web> 그래픽 카드 바꾸면 좀 나아지겠다는 생각도 들지만... 그냥 동영상만 보면 되는거면... 그래픽 중고로 사는  가격에 조금 더 돈 더해서 위 기종으로 업그래이드 해버리는건 어떠실까 싶은데요
<monos> samahui_web: 보드가 cpu 더이상 업그레이드 안되어서 업그레이드 할려면 메인보드랑 그래픽카드랑 다 같이 사야 해요
<samahui_web> 네
<samahui_web> 게임 같은거 안하시고
<samahui_web> 동영상만 보는거면
<monos> samahui_web: 웹이랑 동영상 토렌트
<samahui_web> 내장 그래픽 좋은 놈으로 업그레이드도 한 방법이라서요
<monos> samahui_web: 요즘 나오는 하스웰 G 시리즈도 1080p 60fps 원활히 재생되겠죠?
<samahui_web> 네 참고로 제가 아까 말했지만 노트북이 좀 오래된 놈이 있는데 이놈도 동영상 재생에서 문제가 없거든요
<samahui_web> z61 이라는 녀석이랑 T61p 라는 모델이 있는데 둘다 t7200 이라고 모바일 듀얼 시퓨거든요
<samahui_web> 비록 외장으로 쿼드로나 파쥐가 들어있기는 하지만
<samahui_web> 우분투 쓸때 그냥 내장으로 잡는데도
<samahui_web> 동영상 재생에서 말썽 피운적이 없네요
<samahui_web> 근데 하스웰정도면 이녀석들 성능보다 좋은 내장 그래픽 들어갈꺼라 잘될꺼 같은데요... 써본게 아니라 장담은 못하겠네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<monos> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2204583&cate1=861&cate2=873&cate3=959&cate4=0
<monos> 듀얼코어 3.0
<samahui_web> 근데 가격때문에 저렇게 가시려는 건가요?
<monos> samahui_web: 님 제가 가격도 싸고 전기도 적게 먹는걸 찾아요
<monos> samahui_web: 전기세 부담이 심해서요
<samahui_web> 가격 싸고 전기 적게 먹는건 노트북이 있습니다
<samahui_web> 동영상만 보는거면 좋은 제품 많이 있습니다. 그리고 24시간 켜놔도 컴퓨터보다 적게 먹습니다
<monos> samahui_web: 지금 라즈베리파이 새 기종이 나오기만 기다리는데
<monos> samahui_web: 라즈베리파이가 제일 전기 적게 먹죠?
<monos> samahui_web: 노트북은 비싸자나요?
<samahui_web> 라즈베리파이 새 기종이라기 보다는 http://www.hardkernel.com/renewal_2011/main.php 처럼 고사양 보드들은 존제합니다
<samahui_web> 그리고 노트북 위에 말한 웹서핑리나 토렌트 영화감상 정도용은 싸요
<samahui_web> 중고도 괜찮고요
<samahui_web> 게임 할 생각에 외장 그래픽 들어가고 이것저것 들어간 녀석을 찾으니까 비싸지는 거지 한성이나 msi나 그밖에 중국 기업제품의 경우 저렴한거 많아요
<monos> 노트북에 모니터 연결해서 사용하는 방법도 괜찮겠네요
<samahui_web> 네 다나와 들어가서 50만원 이하로 새로나온 제품들보면 많아요 그중에 cpu만 2세대 이후 i5나 i3들어간거나 아니면 amd의 a10같은거 들어간 놈으로 사면
<samahui_web> 30만원대에도 쓸만한거 많아요
<monos> 30만원이면 비싸요
<samahui_web> 하긴... 그래픽 카드만 바꾸면 몇만원에 몇년 더 사용 할 수 있는 컴을 놔두고 새로 구입하는데 30만원 이상 40만원정도 쓴다면 아깝긴하죠
<samahui_web> 그런데 전기세나 활용도 따지면 그렇게 비씨지만은 안아요
<monos> 라즈베리파이 처럼 저렴하면서 전기 전게 먹는걸 사고 싶네요
<samahui_web> 라즈베리파이는 저렴하지만 문제는 저렴한 가격밖에 성능이 안된다는 겁니다
<monos> 라즈베리파이는 하드웨어 업그레이드해서 안나올까요?
<samahui_web> 나온지 오래되어가고 당시 잡아놓은 성능이 딱 그당시 필요한 정도라 지금은 좀 부족하죠. 앞으로는 더욱 부족해 질꺼구요
<samahui_web> 멀티 작업은 다 포기하고 한가지만 풀로 돌려서 동영상도 재생하는거료
<samahui_web> 아마도 라즈베리파이로 나오지는 않을꺼 같은데요 그가격에는 더욱더요
<samahui_web> 다른 비슷한 제품들도 지금보면 10여만원 넘는 가격에서 20만원돈 들어가요
<samahui_web> 단 듀얼이상 cpu에 그래픽도 좀 더 좋은거 들어가 있죠
<monos> 그럼 인코딩해서 720p 줄여서 동영상 감상하고
<samahui_web> 라즈베리파이가 겔스1 이라고 하면 아까 알려드린 odroid같은게 겔스 2~ 겔노트 정도의 성능이죠
<monos> 지금 겔스 3이자나요?
<monos> 지금 겔스3은 4코어
<monos> 겔스 3 정도 성능이면 정말 좋은데
<samahui_web> 아무튼
<samahui_web> 그정도 성능은 나오는 보드보면 보통 10여만원에서 시작하고
<samahui_web> 주변기기 다하면 20여만원 되요
<samahui_web> 원래 핸드폰 생산 단가고 20여만원 정도라자나요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_web> 근데 그가격이면 차라리 중고 겔스2나 3사면 똑같은데요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_web> 가격적인 메리트가 없어요
<samahui_web> 그래서 제가 라즈베리파이 이후로 나오는 제품들을 구입하지 않은거예요
<monos> 네
<samahui_web> 라즈베리파이 까지가 딱 그가격에 가지고 놀면서 다른 제품에 붙여먹기도 좋고 활용도도 있는 정도지
<samahui_web> 그 이상을 가려면 핸드폰이 있는데 뭐하러 사나 이생각이 들죠
<monos> 저두 라즈베리파이 살려고 하다가
<monos> 동영상 재생 된다는 사람도 있고 안된다는 사람도 있고해서 안샀어요
<monos> 라즈베리파이 사서 24시간 틀어둘려고 했는데
<samahui_web> 1080p까지는 아무것도 설치않고 xbmc만 설치해서 돌리면 돌아가요
<samahui_web> 한 80%정도 확실히
<samahui_web> 근데 아까 말씀드렸지만 코덱에 따라서 재생이 안되거나 밀리는 경우도 있고해서요
<samahui_web> 그리고 동영상은 혼자 돌아가는게 아니라 소리들을 스피커나 화면볼 모니터 켜놓으면 결국 전기세는 노트북이랑 차이가 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 그래서 전 요즘 RC카나 헬리콥터 제작에 넣어서 쓰다가 것도 바빠서 못하고 그냥 방치 중이예요
<samahui_web> 저도 거의 동영상 재생으로 많이 썼었는데
<samahui_web> 동영상 재생은 요즘은 구글티비(U쁠티비)에서 재생이 되서요
<samahui_web> 아니면 아까 말씀드렸다시피 노트부 켜놓고 돌리는게 나아서
<samahui_web> 안쓰게 되더라고요
<monos> 그러면 사마히님 중고 노트복
<monos> 15만원 정도 되는거 I3나 A10칩 들어가는걸 구하면 좋을까요?
<samahui_web> 15만원 정도면 t7200이나 p8600인가 아무튼 그런 모델 들어간거 구할 수 있을꺼예요
<samahui_web> 참고로 p8600은 내장 그래픽 들어간 놈 찾아도 동영상 재생 문제 없지만 t7200이나 그 이전꺼는 그래픽 외장 아니면 좀 힘들지도 몰라요
<samahui_web> 동영상까지 괜찮은거 보려면 20~25 좀 더 쓰면 30정도 봐야 할꺼예요
<samahui_web> 그래서 아까 30~40만원선 중국산 새제품도 괜찮다고 한거예요
<samahui_web> 서울은 비가 장난 아니게 올듯하네요
<samahui_web> 천둥번개와 폭우가 예상됩니다
<samahui_web> 퇴근시간을 앞두고 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_web> 아! 한국시리즈도 안하겠군요
<samahui_web> 야구보면서 맥주 한잔하려고 했는데 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_web> 저녁 시간도 늦었는데
<samahui_web> 퇴근 준비를 슬슬 해야 겠네요
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_web> 즐거운 저녁 시간들 되시고 행복한 밤~ 보내세요~
<samahui_web> 전 이만 퇴장합니다~
<Dominate> 한국 아얄씨 맞죠 여기 ㅇ_ㅇ
<bluetux> Dominate: 음.. freenode 의 우분투 한국 채널.. 인데..  한국 아알씨라고 해야하나.. 흠..
<Work^Seony> 혹시 snmp 모니터링 하시는 분 계신가요?
#ubuntu-ko 2013-10-30
<samahui> 안녕하세요~ 좋은 아침 입니다~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Haz3> 하이
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz20110> 좋은 아침 ? 점심 입니다.
<samahui> re하이~~~
<samahui> 점심 시간이네요.~ 즐거운 점심 식사들 하세요 ~
<Haz3> 밥먹고... 졸립다. =.=
<Haz3> 뭐하고 놀지. =.=
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: RC 바람에 날려가서 잊어먹었네요;
<samahui_web> 헉
<samahui_web> 정말요?
<ahoops_> 네 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_web> 추적도 안되요?
<ahoops_> 네..
<ahoops_> 밧데리 없어서요.
<samahui_web> 이런...
<ahoops_> 대략 떨어진 곳은 아는데 접근할수없는 지역이라서
<ahoops_> 정글이라서요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_web> 아!
<samahui_web> 그래도 한번 수색이라도 할 수 있지 않을까요?
<ahoops_> 한달치 임금 현상금 걸어놨어요
<samahui_web> 정말 안타까운 일이네요
<ahoops_> 가로세로 백미터정도안에는 분명히 있는데..
<ahoops_> 손넣으면 손못뺄정도로 우거진곳이라서요.
<samahui_web> 그럼 나무 위에 걸쳐있을 가능성이 크겠네요
<ahoops_> 네
<ahoops_> 분명히 나무에 걸려있을것같은데 살짝 안에 들어가버린것같아요.
<ahoops_> 밖에서는 볼수가 없네요;
<samahui_web> 수색할 사람 사서 들여보내 보세요
<ahoops_> 어제 들어갔다가..가시가 운동화를 뚫고 발바닥 일센치넘게 들어와서;;
<samahui_web> 헉...
<autowiz20110> 아이고
<ahoops_> 히얀한게..
<samahui_web> 말그대로 정글이군요
<ahoops_> 나무가 자라면요..
<ahoops_> 뿌리줄기가 있자나요.
<ahoops_> 입도 있구요.
<ahoops_> 근데 그곳에 풀대신에.
<ahoops_> 입도없고 줄기자체가 가시인 풀이라고해야하나.
<ahoops_> 그게 지뢰처럼 깔려있어요..
<samahui_web> 숲이 심하게 우거지면 빛을 잘 받기 위해서 그런 형태로 자란다고 생물시간에 배운거 같은 기억이 나네요
<ahoops_> 합판을 깔면서 들어가야하는곳;;
<samahui_web> 아무튼 꼭 되찾으시길...
<ahoops_> 어제 현상금걸으니까 좋다고 몇사람 덤비던데
<ahoops_> 오늘 무소식이네요;;
<autowiz20110> 작업화 신고 들어가야 할듯...
<ahoops_> 흑.흑.
<autowiz20110> 다른 RC 를 띄워서 찾을 수 있는 상황도 아니실거고 아흑
<ahoops_> 항공촬영해서 전체지도 만드는게 목적였는데!
<samahui_web> 말 들어보니 일반 작업 정도로 안될꺼 같은데요. 그냥 정글칼들고 팍팍 치면서 들어가는 수 밖에 없어보여요
<ahoops_> 운전면허도 2년차가 제일 위험하다던데 이게 딱 2일차에 ;;
<samahui_web> 사전에 시운전 많이 해봐야 이런 이레귤러에 대응이 되는데
<samahui_web> 너무 빠르게 현장투입 해버린거 같아요
<samahui_web> 안타깝네요 정말
<samahui_web> 근데 거기 정글 나무들 자르던가 회손하면 안되는 지역인가요? 그래도 되는 지역이면 차라리 사람이랑 장비사서 밀고 들어가는것도 가능하지 않나요?
<samahui_web> 작은거 포크레인같은거 하나면 뚫고 들어가는건 가능하지 않을까요?
<ahoops_> 회손해도 되는데
<ahoops_> 진짜 정글칼로 헤치고 들어가면 깜깜해요..
<ahoops_> 바닥도 껌껌하고
<autowiz20110> 금속 탐지기 이런거 소용 없겠죠?
<autowiz20110> 탐지기가 더 비쌀려나요?
<ahoops_> 이동네에 그런거는 없어요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎ;; 그건 아니라도 탐지기라는게 근거리만 찾는거라
<samahui_web> 효과가 없을꺼 같아요
<autowiz20110> 방향이라도 잡아주면 금방 찾아올 수 있을텐데요 아아 속이 쓰리시겠어요
<samahui_web> 적어도 운동장 크기의 구혁을 꽉꽉 채우고 있는 나무와 수풀을 해치고 나가서 직경1미터도 안되는 쪼매난 헬기하나 찾아야 하다니... 난감하겠네요
<ahoops_> 대신 좋은점은 누가 안훔쳐간다는거..
<ahoops_> 아무도 못가 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_web> 역시 사람 여럿 사서 철저하게 준비 시킨 다음에 밀어 넣는 방법이...
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎ;;
<ahoops_> 3명 일단 투입은 시켜놨어요.
<samahui_web> GPS라도 하나 달아놓고 날리지 그러셨어요
<ahoops_> 그게 애매하더라구요.
<ahoops_> 무게를 조금만 올려도
<ahoops_> 중심잡아야한다고 해야하나요.
<ahoops_> 쏠림도있고..
<ahoops_> 결정적인게 바람이 그렇게 쎌줄은 몰랐어요..올라가면요.
<samahui_web> 비행하면 바람이 가장 원수죠
<samahui_web> 어릴적 에어울프 200여만원짜리 날렸다가
<ahoops_> 이건 아..전부.
<samahui_web> 바람에 옆집 이층으로 넘어가는거보고 찾지 못했던 기억이...
<ahoops_> 그 서니님의 데탑의 저주라고 간주해야할듯..
<samahui_web> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_web> 투입해놓은 인원들이 찾고서는 아! 이거 비싸겠다하고는 먹는일은 없겠죠?
<ahoops_> 네..그럴일은 없을거같아요.
<samahui_web> 근데 베터리 떨어지기 전까지는 영상이 나왔을건데 위치 확인 될만한 영상이 없나요?
<ahoops_> 보라카이 라디오에 일단 방송때려놨으니 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 마지막 떨어진곳이 애매한게.
<ahoops_> 야자수에 가려서..
<ahoops_> 확실하게 확인을 못했었어요.
<ahoops_> 담에는..
<ahoops_> 잊어먹었을때..대안을 확실히 가지고 움직여야겠어요.
<samahui_web> 네
<samahui_web> 조금 조절을 하더라도 gps부터 확실하게 부착하세요
<samahui_web> 초소형으로 영향 덜주는거 있을꺼예요
<ahoops_> 사람안다친걸로도 사실 다행이라고 생각하고잇어요;;
<samahui_web> 꼭 찾으실거예요. 너무 걱정마세요~
<ahoops_> 흑.
<ahoops_> 감사합니다.
<ahoops_> samahui_web: 찾았네요;
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 밧데리 하나 갔고;;
<samahui_web> 오래 걸리지 않아서 다행입니다
<ahoops_> 카메라 도저히 찾을수가없어서 포기했다네요.
<samahui_web> 카메라도 떨어져 나갔어요?
<ahoops_> 네네
<samahui_web> 고해상도 카메라면 가격 좀 나가겠네요
<ahoops_> 절벽이라서 흘러내린것같은데..
<samahui_web> 아!
<samahui_web> 본체 안굴러 간게 다행인에ㅛ
<samahui_web> 잉? 오타가 나네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_web> 본체라도 건져서 다행이네요
<ahoops_> 본체는 역시나 나무에 걸쳐있어서
<ahoops_> 파손이 없었군요.
<samahui_web> 카메라와 베터리 모듈 교체하고 gps만 달면 되겠네요
<ahoops_> 아휴.
<ahoops_> 이게 목적이 이섬을 아주 높은 해상도로 상공에서 사진을 찍는게 목적이였거든요.
<ahoops_> 바람도 문제고 날씨도 수시로 변하고해서 다른 방법을 찾아야할것같아요.
<ahoops_> 항공사진 판매쪽도 알아보니 가격도 엄청나고, 또 이동네는 파는곳이 없네요.
<ahoops_> 이게 안되면 다 측량해야한다는 말인데 쉽지않군요.
<samahui_web> 여차하면 헬리콥터가 아닌 비행기타고 촬영하게 생겼군요
<samahui_web> 이러다 경비행기 구입하시고 비행 면허도 따시는건 아닌지...
<ahoops_> 카메라도 찾았다는군요;;
<samahui_web> 오~ 다행이네요
<samahui_web> 크게 잊은거 없이 다 찾았군요
<ahoops_> 현상금건게..
<ahoops_> 30마넌정도 되거든요.
<ahoops_> 아 사람안다친걸로 그냥 만족해야겠어요.
<samahui_web> 1/10도 안되는 가격으로 찾았으니 새로 장만하는 가격생각하면 저렴하게 잘 된거구나 하세요
<ahoops_> 네네.운이 좋았죠.
<ahoops_> 바다에 안빠졌다는것만으로 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 그리고 비도 안와줬구요..이건 천운에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 그러게요
<ahoops_> 하루에 30분은 반드시 비오는 시즌인데;
<samahui_web> 날씨 나쁘지 않았던것도 다행이네요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 운전면허 2년차!!가 역시 제일 위험합니다.
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎ;;
<ahoops_> 항공촬영사진이 없어버리면 측량들어가면, 이게 사람이 하는 일이라 픽살이나면 바로 멸망이라.
<ahoops_> 이걸 극복할방법이 딱히 안떠오르네요.
<ahoops_> 평소에는 편안하게 맥주는 마시는데 오늘은 맥주도 안땡기고 에허.
<ahoops_> 위기는 기회인법!!
<ahoops_> 라고 하기엔 데탑의 저주가 ㅠㅠ;
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 잘 찾아보면 방법이 있겠죠
<samahui_web> 예전에 gis 연구소 다닐때 지도 만드는거 대충 하는 방법이 무지많은 수의 알바를 이용하는 거였죠... 한건당 얼마해서 데이터 입력량별로 급료주는... 머릿수 많으면 장땡인 작업이지만... 문제는 그 와중에도 대충 입력하거나 올바리즈 않게 입력하는 놈들이 있어서 힘들었죠 ㅎㅎ;
<ahoops_> 네..
<ahoops_> 사람이 일을 하면 변수가 생겨서요.
<samahui_web> 많을수록 그 변수가 커지죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 덕분에 나중에 그걸 다시 검수하는 인원을 사서 썼던 기억이 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 일을 하는사람이 있고 일을 안하는 사람이 있는건 좋은데요.
<samahui_web> 결국 한번 할일을 두번한 샘이죠
<ahoops_> 일을 줄이는 사람이 있고 일을 만드는 사람이 있다는게 문제에요.
<samahui_web> 맞아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 일을 얼마 못하더라도 정확하고 확실하게 할것만하면 좋은데 꼭 대충대충 엉터리 데이터 집어 넣고 돈만 받으려는 인원들이 있죠
<samahui_web> 그게 문제가 되서 결국 다른 사람이 고생하게 만들죠
<ahoops_> 그게 제일 문제에요.
<ahoops_> 현실은 여기 로컬얘들은 대다수가 일을 만드는 부류라서 선택의 카드가 될수없어요;
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎ;;
<ahoops_> 현상금 받은 친구는 오늘 신나게 파티모드!!
<ahoops_> 한방에 끝장보는방법은 역시 위성사진이나 항공사진인데..
<ahoops_> 이건 최소 5천은 줘야할듯하군요.
<ahoops_> http://biz.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2013/03/28/2013032801820.html
<samahui_web> 저것도 예전에 해봤는데
<samahui_web> 지역 다 맞춰려면 한대의 위성으로 안되서요
<ahoops_> 지도도 위성몇개는 가지고 있어야..지도좀 만들겠구나..소리 듣는걸지도 모르겠네요.
<samahui_web> 찍는 위치마다 다른 사진 해상도로 비슷하게 만들려면 힘들더군요
<samahui_web> 구글어스보면 쉽게 이해갈꺼예요
<ahoops_> 네..저도 종종 보는데요.
<samahui_web> 위성사진 조합해서 만들어서 높이나 위치에 따라서 사진 색이나 날시도 다 드르고 그렇죠
<samahui_web> 그러고보니 전 이상한일 많이 해봤군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 저도 제가 여기서 이거할줄은 상상도 못했어요;
<samahui_web> 전 인체영상도 제작해봤는걸요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ahoops_> 허..
<ahoops_> 진짜로 히얀한거를 많이 하시는군요.
<samahui_web> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 오래 일했고 이것저것 접할 기회가 많았죠
<samahui_web> 대학 초년생때부터 일은 했고 개발작업은 국민학교때 시작했으니까요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 우앙..
<ahoops_> 지금 40대 아니세요?
<samahui_web> 아니요 30 중후반이....
<ahoops_> 30대 후반정도는 되시는걸로.
<ahoops_> 네..
<samahui_web> 만년 20대로 해주세요
<samahui_web> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_web> 그러고 싶어요
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 저도 그정도 나이에요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 아마 동갑아니면 한두살차이날듯해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎ;; 어쩌면 그럴지도요
<ahoops_> ê±°ì°¸!
<ahoops_> 4키로 7키로짜리 섬하나 지도를 못만들어서 좌절할줄이야!!
<samahui_web> 간단하게 고해상도 캠으로 혹은 사진기 고속촬영으로 놓고 비행기로 한번 쭈욱 훑으세요
<samahui_web> 그게 가장 편하고 쌀거 같은데요... 해상도는 보장 못하지만 ㅎㅎ;;
<ahoops_> 네 그방식으로 진행하고 있었어요.
<ahoops_> 짐벨이 있어서요. 수직촬영 세팅하고..
<ahoops_> 고속촬영해서 가운데 200x150픽셀만 짤라내서
<ahoops_> 짜집기는 수동으로 할 생각이였거든요.
<samahui_web> 비율만 맞추면 자르지말고 반투명해서 겹쳐버리세요
<samahui_web> 훨 수월해요
<ahoops_> 짤라내는건 코드로 짤라낼수있으니 문제없고, 짜집기는 코드로 작성하기에 애매해서 어쩔수없구;
<samahui_web> 슬슬 준비해서 외근나가야 되는데 귀찮네요 ㅜㅜ
<ahoops_> 잉.
<ahoops_> 좀잇으면 퇴근시간인데요?
<samahui_web> 전 그만 나가볼께요. 외근나갔다 그대로 칼퇴근해버리는 기회의 즐거움을 버릴 수 는 없죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 가까워요
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 네네.
<ahoops_> 즐외근하세요 ㅠ
<samahui_web> 혹시 모르죠. 일생기면 다시 복귀해서 밤셈할지도 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 아무튼
<ahoops_> 전 데탑의 저주나 풀어야겠네요;;
<samahui_web> 즐거운 저녁시간되세요 ~~
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 이번일로 액댐해서 풀리셨을거예요
<samahui_web> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 그럼 다음에 뵈요 ~
<ahoops_> 네네~~
#ubuntu-ko 2013-10-31
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<samahui> 안녕하세요~ 좋은 아침 입니다~
<ahoops_> samahui: 꾸벅.
<samahui> 꾸뻑~
<ahoops_> http://www.aibotix.com/technical-data.html
<ahoops_> 이놈을 알아보는중에요.
<samahui> 괜찮은거 같은데요
<samahui> 가격이 좀 나가게 생긴 외모네요
<ahoops_> 네..
<ahoops_> 지금 가지고 있는건 그냥 연습용으로 쓰고
<ahoops_> 제대로 저놈을 사서 카메라도 좋은거 때려박고 작업쳐야할것같아요.
<samahui> 헉 연습용치고 넘 비싸요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ahoops_> 아 돈이 문제가 아니고요.
<ahoops_> 사람을 때려버리면 장난이 아니라서요.
<samahui> 그건 그렇쵸
<ahoops_> 프로펠러도 오픈된 형태면 안될것같구..
<samahui> 프로펠러 가드가 있어서 안정성은 있어보이는데
<samahui> 원래 옆바람보다 아래에서 위로 상승하는 기류가 위험하거든요
<samahui> 그런부분에서는 차이가 없지 않을까요?
<ahoops_> 그래도 꽤 무거우니..
<ahoops_> 좀더 안정적이지 않을까요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 많이 무겁다면 바람에 비교적 영향을 덜 받을거 같기는 하네요
<ahoops_> 2.5키로에..카메라+렌즈하면 4키로는 될것같은데.
<ahoops_> 가격이 좀 쎌것같아서
<ahoops_> 고민스러워요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;; 15인치 노트북 한대가 가방채로 날라다니는 무게군요
<samahui> 700정도 하지 않을까요?
<samahui> 더 나갈지도...
<ahoops_> 어제는 오후에..
<ahoops_> 아는 얘들 다 모아서
<ahoops_> 지적도를 구할수없냐
<ahoops_> 그래서 구청에 물어보니
<ahoops_> 지적도는 구할수있더라구요.
<ahoops_> 샘플을 보니 얘네들 전산화가 전혀안되어있어서 가로세로 몇미터에 각도가 몇도다, 이런식으로 스케치를 해놨더군요.
<ahoops_> 전화해보니 지적도는 원래 공개된 정보인데 구청 디렉터의 허가를 받어야 얻을수있다는 소리를 해서;;
<samahui> 골치 아프겠네요
<ahoops_> 한마디로 상납해라 이말인데요.
<samahui> 우리나라보다는 났자나요
<samahui> 우린 항공촬영하려면 군에서 허가받아야 하는걸요
<samahui> 뭐 휴전국가이니
<samahui> ㅋ
<ahoops_> 한국은 지적도 공개된거고 넷상으로 바로 받을수있을껄요.
<samahui> 촬영이요
<samahui> 지적도야 신분확인만 되면 쉽게 구하죠
<ahoops_> 네..촬영은;;; 한국은 백미터인가 200미터인가 올리게되면 허가 받어야하고.
<ahoops_> 장소에 따라 또 틀려진다 하더군요.
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 서울은 청와대등등있어서 수방사 허가도 있어야하고
<samahui> 청와대 근처 몇키로는 그래요
<ahoops_> 암튼 그래서 오늘..로컬얘 한명 가서 딜좀 해보라고 했어요.
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 벌써 배타고 나갔어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 배타고 나갔다니 뭔가 새로워요
<ahoops_> 저는 외국인이라 직접 딜하면 단가가 높아지니 로컬얘로 보내서 처리하는게 싸요 ㅠㅠ;
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 지도 작업할때 생각해보니... 확실히 대동여지도가 대단하게 느껴지네요 ㅋ 항공촬영도 못하고 직접 걸어가고 올라가서 보고 그려서 그리 비교적 정확하게 지도를 만들어내다니
<samahui> 거기다 손으로 다 그리고 ㅎㅎ;;
<ahoops_> 독한 사람일듯해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 근성 아주 그냥..쩌는 냥반 ㅋ
<samahui> 돈빌리고 때먹을 수 없는 스타일의 사람이죠 ㅋ ㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 지적도랑 건물 퍼밋낼때 도면까지 싹 빼내면 얼마냐..
<ahoops_> 알아서 딜좀 해봐라.
<ahoops_> 한달월급줄게..
<ahoops_> 이나라가 공무원의 부정부패가 엄청나서 좋을때도 제법있어요;;
<ahoops_> 돈이 들어서 글죠 ㅡㅡ;;
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 세계 어느 나라나 돈이 최고죠... 참 씁쓸한 현실...
<ahoops_> 그래도 돈의 단위가 싸다는점이 좋아요;;
<ahoops_> 어제 한달치 임금준다니까 15명정도가 산을 훌텄다더군요;;
<ahoops_> 5명이서 뿜뿌이했다는데 파티하고 난리쳤을듯해요..눈에 선합니다 아주;;
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 어제 헬기 찾은 사람은 나름 복권당첨된 기분이였겠네요
<ahoops_> 그친구입장에서는 대박난거죠.
<ahoops_> 지적도를 가지고 왁구를짜고..이걸 근거로 부동산 거래도 하고
<ahoops_> 쓸곳은 참 많은것같아요.
<samahui> 지적도 있으면 투기에 좋을... ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 네네.
<samahui> 아침을 굶고 왔더니 배가 솔솔 ~ 고프네요
<samahui> 뭔가 넣어줘야 겠어요
<ahoops_> 항공촬영해서 섬에 있는 모든 코코넛나무 갯수까지 다 파악해버릴라했는데 떨어져서 좌절감만땅에요.
<samahui> 코코넛 나무 갯수 까지 파악하다니... 넘 과하세요 ㅎㅎ;
<ahoops_> 아침엔 뭔가를 꼭 드세요..저도 일부러 나와서 아침에는 뭘 주서먹어요;
<samahui> 전 아침 먹는게 어릴적부터 버릇이 되어있어서 꼭 먹는 편인데
<samahui> 오늘 늦잠자서 그냥 나왔어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 코코넛나무..
<ahoops_> 소음정보..
<ahoops_> 임의의 한지점에서 접근가능한 와이파이 라우터정보.
<ahoops_> 등등 온갖것을 다 표현해보고 싶은데..
<ahoops_> 왁꾸를 못짜서 답답해요;
<samahui> 거주지역을 완벽하게 조사 분석해 놓을 계획이시군요! 차후 뭔가 다른 계획이라도 있으세요?
<samahui> 서...설마 핀리핀을 사버리시려는...
<ahoops_> 음.
<ahoops_> 여기 섬이 엄청작은데요.
<ahoops_> 백만명이 온다고 그래요.
<ahoops_> 일년에요..
<ahoops_> 근데 갈수록 더 사람이 많아지는게 느껴질정도로 사람들이 더 오는것같아요.
<ahoops_> 그래서 여기섬에서 네임밸류를 얻게되면
<samahui> 백만이상이면... 한사람당 몇만원씩만 쓰게해도 흠...
<samahui> 대단한 수익원이군요
<ahoops_> 다른곳, 예쁜섬들이 많거든요.
<ahoops_> 네..엄청나요.
<samahui> 가서 놀만한 클럽이라도 하나 차려야할지도...
<ahoops_> 다른 섬에서 작업칠때도 업체들한테 영향력을 강제할수가 있거든요.
<ahoops_> 업계장악력..
<ahoops_> 이게 목표에요.
<samahui> 나중에 어둠의 지도자 이런거되시는건 아닌지... ㅎㅎ;;
<ahoops_> 근데 돈보다 뭐랄까요.
<samahui> 업게 큰손! 관광업계의 마피아! ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 지적만족도가 높으니 해보고 싶은 마음이 더 쎈것같아요.
<samahui> 그렇쵸 뭔가 이루면
<samahui> 그 만족도가 크죠
<samahui> 화이팅! 성공하세요~~~
<ahoops_> 돈의 규모도 엄청크구 ㅠ
<ahoops_> 이게 무서운게..
<samahui> 다 성공적으로 이루시면 그때 놀러가서 덕 좀 많이 볼께요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 환치기를 통해서 환전이익만해도 엄청나거든요.
<ahoops_> 사실 환치기에도 상당히 관심이 많아요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 그렇네요 환전이익 몇천원씩남겨도 10억단위니
<ahoops_> 수익구조가 0라해도 환치기만해도 먹고사는데는 지장이 없을정도랄까요.
<ahoops_> 금액단위 자체가 엄청 큰구조라서요.
<samahui> 관광자원이 말그대로 노다지금맥이네요
<ahoops_> 네.
<ahoops_> 이건 배송도 없고 a/s도 없어요.
<ahoops_> 가장 정보 그 자체가 잘먹히는 분야가 이쪽 분야같아요.
<samahui> 확실히 정보가지고 여행자들 유치만되면 그대로 돈이 되겠네요
<ahoops_> 네네..
<ahoops_> 근데 객관적 정보는 제공하는건 문제가 극복이 가능하지만..
<ahoops_> 문제는 주관적 정보를 해석해내는 과정이 엄청 험난한것같아요.
<ahoops_> 비치가 있다는 정보는 줄수있지만.
<ahoops_> 비치가 이쁘다라는 정보는 줄수 없는 상황.
<ahoops_> 니가 판단해라.
<ahoops_> 이쁘다는걸 말을 하는 순간 정치적이거나 상업적 냄새가 나버려서요.
<ahoops_> 주관적인 부분..을 해결하는게 최종보스.
<samahui> 이쁘다 라는 판단은 개인별 주관적인 판단에 따라 달라질 수 있는 부분이라
<samahui> 답이 없죠
<ahoops_> 네.
<ahoops_> 아무리 이뻐보여서 이쁘다로 부르짖는다해도 다른 사람은 전부 부정하는 상황만 발생하겠죠.
<ahoops_> 하지만 업체입장에서는 대개 중요한 정보자나요.
<ahoops_> 뭐 그래서 빅데이터 분석이나 그런짓?을 하는거겠지만요.
<samahui> 섬 전체를 사진으로 지도화 해놓고 거기다 부수적으로 와이파이나 식당등등 정보까지 넣어놓고 통합적으로 서비스하는 것도 괜찮은데요
<ahoops_> 네.
<samahui> 앱으로 하나 만들어놓고 서버에서 서비스해주고 그때그때 원하는걸 찾아주는 서비스 해주면 괜찮겠어요
<ahoops_> 식당 액티비티 기타 여행자들의 포커스가 될만한 정보는 싸그리 병합해주는거죠.
<ahoops_> 그 백그라운드를 맵으로 보고있는상황이구요.
<samahui> 그 섬만의 다음지도서비스 같은 어플을 만드는게 되겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 근데..
<ahoops_> 섬이 작어서요. ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 작아도 알차게 넣어야죠
<ahoops_> 컨텐츠가 참 뭐 없긴하더라구요.
<samahui> 덤으로 시간별 행사 같은것도 진행하고 그 장소와 시간도 알려주는 서비스하면 더 좋겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 댄스파티~ 장소 어디 몇시 이런식으로
<ahoops_> 네네.
<ahoops_> 그런것도 하나의 정보죠..
<samahui> 그리고 어디 해변이 지금 시각 일출 혹은 일몰이 이쁨 이런식으로 알림도 해주고
<ahoops_> 풀문파티같은거 사람들 환장하고 달라드니;
<samahui> 나름좋은데요
<ahoops_> 네..
<samahui> 네
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 그건 아주 기본적인;;
<ahoops_> 일몰이 참 중요한 컨텐츠거든요.
<samahui> 그렇쵸 섬과 바다가 있으면 가장 큰 볼거리중 하나 이니까요
<ahoops_> 과연 이섬의 어디에서 몇시에 어떤 각도로 어떤 날씨가 예상되며..
<ahoops_> 그런걸 다 취합해본결과..
<ahoops_> 어떤 리조트의 어느지점의 어떤 테이블에서 보는게 제일 이쁠것같다.
<ahoops_> 딱 이거 제시해주면.
<ahoops_> 바로 마케팅과 연결되자나요.
<ahoops_> 단..그곳이 좋긴하지만 소음이 제법있다 뭐 이런식이요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 괜찮네요 거기다 그 자리는 wifi가 잘터지므로 감동의 순간을 친지가족들에게 전송할 수 있습니다 라든가요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 그쵸그쵸.
<samahui> 잘 될꺼 같은데요
<ahoops_> 아 무조건되요.
<ahoops_> 왁꾸만 나오면 젭알 ㅠㅠ;;
<ahoops_> 돈보다 재미가 있자나요.
<ahoops_> 몇시정도의 비치의 어느지점정도에 비키니가 제일 많이 어퍼져있다..
<ahoops_> 이런거 진짜 중요한 정보임.
<ahoops_> RC 존놈 사서 순찰시켜야하는데 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> samahui님도 좀 나와서 사세요.
<samahui> 전 나가봤는데
<samahui> 대화가 안통하면 답답해서 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 켈리포니아에서 2년 좀 안되게 살다가
<ahoops_> 아 그냥 한국말하고 사시면되요.
<samahui> 침묵을 지키는 사나이 였어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 막 어버버하면서요..
<samahui> 침묵하는 구도자 이미지가 생겨서... 속으로는 답답해서 아이쿠
<ahoops_> 그게..
<ahoops_> 여자들이 제일 싫어하는 패턴이에요.
<samahui> 가고 싶기는 한데 종가집 장손인지라 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 이게 가장 걸려요
<samahui> 부모님 다 모시고 가기에는 연세도 있으시고 그동안 삶이 있으신데 버리고 가자고 하기 그렇고
<ahoops_> 네..
<samahui> 혼자 가면 너무 외롭고 돌아오고 싶어질거 같고 그렇네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 나중에 저 나이들고 아들딸생기면 그때 쯤 애들을 위해서 나가 살 생각은 있어요
<ahoops_> 네 그건 참 좋을듯해요.
<ahoops_> 언어문제때문에;;
<ahoops_> 꼬맹이들 언어문제는 대개 중요한 문제이니;
<ahoops_> 제 친구도 꼬맹이때문에 나오겠다고 고민좀 하는것같더군요.
<samahui> 언어도 언어지만 아이들에게 좀 더 꿈을 키울 수 있는 환경을 만들어주는건 아무래도 국내보다 외국이 나아보여요
<ahoops_> 여기 얘들..
<ahoops_> 금요일 오전 수업은
<ahoops_> 비치에서 그냥 노는거에요..
<ahoops_> 좀 틀리죠;;
<ahoops_> 한국이랑은요.ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그런 부분은 부러워요 저도 어릴적에 공부만 죽어라 했는데 막상 사회나오니 그보다는 인간관계나 경험이 더 크게 작용하더라고요
<ahoops_> 네..
<samahui> 전 잠시 일 좀 하는 척하고 올께요. 오늘 따라 이사랑 사장이랑 자꾸 돌아댕기네요 흠... 뭘 잘못먹었나 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 좋은 하루 되세요 ~ ^^
<ahoops_> 네네
<ahoops_> 일좀 열심히하세요!
<samahui> ㅋ 넵
<autowiz20110> 목요일이 왔습니다.
<autowiz20110> 금요일 지나면 주말이 됩니다.
<lexlove> 진리네요~
<Lyuso> 주말 일해야되서 음.....
<Work^Seony> 혹시 우분투 설치할 때 소프트웨어 레이드 구성해보신 분...
<samahui_web> http://jeongdeoksu.tistory.com/1 우분투 10.10때 자료인데 찾아보니 있네요 참고해보세요
<samahui_web> http://bbasak.net/rb/b/forum_cs/479 좀 더 최신꺼요
<samahui_web> 일땜시 점심이 늦어졌네요 점심 먹고 올께요~ 즐거운 점심 시간들 되세요 ~
<autowiz20110> 저도 배고프네요...
<samahui_web> 고속으로 밥먹고  왔습니다 ~ ㅎ
<samahui_web> 시간이 없네요 일이 많아요
<samahui_web> 배고프시면 맛난거 드시고 오세요 ~ 참으면 병됩니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 전 정말 일이 많아서 이만 나가볼께요~ 좋은 하루 되세요 ^^
<autowiz20110> 점심식사들은 하셨습니까?
<Haz3> 하이~
<autowiz20110> 하이요
<Haz3> 문득 든 생각이...
<Haz3> captcha로..
<autowiz20110> 어제좀 늦게잤다고 엄청 졸리네요.
<Haz3> 블박 차량 번호판을 쓰는 건 어떨까... 하고..
<Haz3> ㅡ.ㅡa
<Haz3> 로긴하려면 번호판 판독 해주기...
<Haz3> ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 일이나 해야지. ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<autowiz20110> 으음...
<Haz3> 오후 되니 사람들 일하는 듯...
<Haz3> 빌드섭이 느려졌어요. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 냐함..
<samahui> 안녕하세요~ 오늘도 좋은 아침입니다~
<samahui> 불타는 금요일 행복한 하루 되세요 ~^^
#ubuntu-ko 2013-11-01
<autowiz20110> 좋은 아침 입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz20110> 배가 고픕니다.
<ahoops_> 곧 점심이군요.
<ahoops_> 뭘먹어야하나..고민을 시작해야할 시간이군요.
<DarkCircle> 피쉬앤칩스
<DarkCircle> 에
<DarkCircle> 우스타 소스를 촥촥~
<DarkCircle> (...)'
<ahoops_> 코딩이나;;
<ahoops_> 단무지나 1키로 사와서 밥먹어야겠네요;
<ahoops_> (삶의 질이 아주 쩌는군요 -_-)
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오늘 여기는 할로윈 데이인데, 도서관 가서 공부해야하는 이 처지... ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 어제밤 집에서 맥주마시고 있는데
<ahoops_> 얘들이 나오라해서 클럽가서 기억이 안나는군요;;
<ahoops_> 아주 그냥 광란의;;밤였죠;
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 나 이제 서니님이랑 안놀랍니다.
<Work^Seony> 왜요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 데탑의 저주땜에 RC도 망가지고..
<ahoops_> 구청가서 공무원들한테 상납도해야하고.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 그 데탑의 저주 땜시 이번에 저희 사무실에 새로 구입한 1U 서버도 OS설치를 거부하고 있잖아요
<ahoops_> 어제도 RC땜에 댐지가 커서
<autowiz20110> 에고에고
<ahoops_> 폭주하고 맛탱가고 기억이 없어진거임.
<ahoops_> 악의 축.
<ahoops_> 그거땜에 단무지에 밥먹어야하고.
<Work^Seony> 흐... 수리도 안되는 거에요?
<ahoops_> 수리되죠.
<ahoops_> 한국가면요.
<autowiz20110> 어 찾기는 찾으셨어요??
<ahoops_> 네네.
<autowiz20110> 그나마 다행이네요 ㅠ
<ahoops_> 30마넌 현상금 걸어서 찾았습니다.
<ahoops_> http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=shm&sid1=100&oid=001&aid=0006572668
<ahoops_> 글로벌호크는 지상 20㎞ 상공에서 레이더와 적외선 탐지 장비 등을 통해 지상 0.3m 크기의 물체까지 식별할 수 있는 첩보위성 수준급의 무인정찰기이다. 작전 비행시간은 38∼42시간이며 작전 반경은 3천㎞에 이른다.
<ahoops_> 이걸로 보상받고싶어요.
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 이거사서 보내주세요. 배송비는 착불로..제가 부담할게요.
<nymph> 그걸 명바기가 필요없다고 했다!
<ahoops_> 철수!
<HAz3> 하이
<Haz3> 냠냠
<Haz3> 불닭이다~
<Haz3> 매콤매콤
<Haz3> bluedusk: 안냥
<bluedusk> Haz3, 응? 헤즈 뭐함?
<Haz3> 할일 없어서 놀아.
<bluedusk> 글쿠만..
<Haz3> github 같이 아무나 git 만들어서 쓸 수 있는 솔루션 있나?
<Haz3> ㅡ.ㅡa
<Haz3> 냠냠
<Haz3> 회사에 개발자들이 자기 프로그램 만들어서 git 쓰면 좋을 것 같은데..
<Haz3> 보안땜에 github를 쓸수는 없을꺼고...
<Haz3> =.=
<bluedusk> 음.
<bluedusk> 난 개발자가 아니라
<bluedusk> 아 웹 페이지에서 차트랑 그래프 그리는거 구글차트로 하면 되겠다고 뒤적거려보는데 한페이지에 하나 밖에 못..
<bluedusk> 하는게 아니라 방법이 있군. ㅋ_ㅋ
<suapapa> Haz3, gitlab
<Haz3> 역시 수아아버님..
<Haz3> ㅡ.ㅡ)=b
<suapapa> 나좀 데려가
<suapapa> 일하기 싫으네요 요즘.
<Haz3> 할일이 없...
<Haz3> suapapa: 정선임께 문의를...
<Haz3> =.=
<suapapa> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Haz3> 별일 없고 심심하네요. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> suapapa: 추천해달라고 해요. ㅡ.ㅡ;
<readytoact> 아아
<readytoact> 한글 잘 나오나요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 아,
<readytoact> Seony:  안녕하세요
<readytoact> 허허허허
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> 디버깅 탐지에 대해 물어보려 하는뎀;;; =_=..
<ahoops_> 올해 야구는 끝이군요.
<Cyber> 음?
<Cyber> 안녕하세요.
<samahui> 오랜만에 불금이라 영화보도고 여친님이랑 농구도하고 운동도했는데... 일이 생겨 돌아와 컴퓨터 붙들고 있는 자신이 왠지모르게 측은해지는 밤이네요 ㅎㅎ;;
#ubuntu-ko 2013-11-02
<ahoops__> 좋은아침입니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-11-03
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<autowiz20110> 좋은 아침 입니다.
<samahui_web> 안녕하세요~ 좋은 아침 입니다 ^^
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다
#ubuntu-ko 2014-10-27
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^ 즐거운 아침~!~!
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 (__)
<bluedusk> 아름다운 아침입니다.
<autowiz> 좋은 하루 좋은 하주들 되십시요~~~~
<Seony> 피씨로 겜 좀 해볼려고 그래픽카드 보는 중인데, 어떻게 된게 GTX 970 시리즈는 전부 품절이네요
<samahui_WS> 물량자체가 얼마 안되게 나왔던거 같아요
<samahui_WS> 저도 970으로 갈아타려다 차후를 노려보기로 했습니다
<samahui_WS> 성능도 성능이지만 전력부 개선된게 크게 끌리더라고요
<Seony> 곧 나올 960 전력소모가 100w 밖에 안되더라구요
<Seony> 완전 신세계에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 하지만  SLI로 붙이면 단숨에 250W 추가되는게 함정이죠
<Seony> 맥프로 놔두고 굳이 그래픽카드+파워서플라이 = 50만원씩 쓸 필요가 있을까 싶어요...
<Seony> 무지 고민 중입니다
<samahui_> 윈도우 게임만을 위한 머신을 따로 사는 사람도 있는데요 뭘 ... 게임이 목적이면 게임 전용 만드는것도 나쁜건 아니라 생각합니다
<yemharc> 윈도는 게임기죠
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사실
<yemharc> 게임 포팅만 잘 되도
<yemharc> 쓸 필요가 없는데......
<Seony> 글쵸
<yemharc> 특수목적 앱이 필요한것도 아니니까요
<yemharc> 가상머신도 있고
<yemharc> 되려 저희쪽 개발에는 더 불편하죠
<Seony> 제온 e3로 조립해둔 컴퓨터가 있는데, 전기 때문에 전원 끄고 창고에 박아둔 데탑이 한대 있거든요
<yemharc> 데탑을 살까 하다가
<Seony> 이걸 꺼내서 게임전용 머신으로 쓸까 하는데, 굳이 성능좋은 맥프로 두고 돈을 써야하니까 좀 고민되서요
<yemharc> 브로드웰을 기다려 보기로 했습니다
<yemharc> 맥프로 퓨전 드라이브인가요?
<Seony> 맥프로는 ssd 밖에 안들어가요
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 그럼 차라리 부트캠........ 지원 안하나;;
<Seony> 지원하죠
<Seony> 그래서 고민된다는 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그럼 그냥 붓캠으로 하세요
<yemharc> SMC 펌웨어 드라이버 제공 안하는게 좀 걸리긴 하는데
<Seony> 제 맥프로에 달린 그래픽이 D700 인데, 이 정도면 아직까진 최상급으로 나오더라구요
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 애초에 일반 PC용이 아니니까요
<Seony> 네 그래서 차라리 그래픽카드+PSU 살 돈으로, 썬더볼트 외장하드 사서 윈도우 설치하는 것도 나쁘지 않겠다는 생각이 들더라구요
<Seony> 게다가 맥프로가 전기소모는 더 적더라구요
<samahui_> 어떻게 하시던 지르셔야 하는군요
<samahui_> 지르세요~
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 지르는건 지르는건데, 플랜 A냐 B냐 에요
<yemharc> 안드로이드는 언제쯤 제대로 된 백업 솔루션을 제공하려나.......
<samahui_> 플랜 B추천드립니다. 이유는 새로운 시스템 구입의 즐거움을 얻으시라고 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 걍 왠지 돈이 아깝다는 생각만 자꾸 드네요
<Seony> 리붓합니다
<bluedusk> leap 모션을 리눅스랑 윈도우에서 쓸때랑
<bluedusk> 맥에서 쓸때랑..-_- 넘 차이나는데요.;
<readytoact> 뚜핫
<bluedusk> 월요일이라 그런지
<bluedusk> ............
<readytoact> (__)
<bluedusk> readytoact,  (__)
<razGon_Xch2> 드디어 도착. 아이패드 미니.
<razGon_Xch2> 애플의 전 라인업을 갖추게 됨
<jason_cLi> 배 아플 땐, 뭐 먹어야 되요?
<razGon_Xch2> 사과요. 한입베어문
<jason_cLi> 헐~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 아흠..
<readytoact> 텔레구램이나 깔아볼까
<samahui_TP> 그러고보니 월요일이죠 ... 주말까지 D-6일 ..
<samahui_TP> 텔레구램으로 많이들 넘어오는군요
<samahui_TP> 그나저나 월요일이면 워킹데드 하는 날이군요...
<samahui_TP> 하지만 현실은... 워데를 보려해도.. 아기가 투정부리지 않고 잘 자주어야 가능하다는 첫아이낳은 유부남의 비애가 있을뿐이죠 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 음...
<drake_kr> show me the money
<bluedusk> drake_kr, it is a good day to die
<drake_kr> iddqd
<bluedusk> 저도
<bluedusk> 집에 갈래요
<bluedusk> 머리가 아프네요
<bluedusk> 감기 걸리려나??
<drake_kr> 네
<samahui_TP> 퇴근들 잘하세요
<samahui_TP> 나중에 뵈요
<Alenoa>  안녕하세요. 처음뵙겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<Alenoa> 초면에 계면쩍지만 하나만 여쭙겠습니다.
<Alenoa> 혹시 find 명령의 -perm 모드중에 +모드와 -모드의 차이 아시는분 계신가요?
<PotatoGim> -는 AND, +는 OR이라고 보시면 됩니다.
<Alenoa> 아 감사합니다.
<Alenoa> 그럼 +1234 라고 지정한 경우
<Alenoa> 1 2 3 4 네가지중 하나라도 일치하면 통과되는 것이군요?
<PotatoGim> -로 검색하시면 모드로 준 권한 전체가 일치해야 출력하고 +는 하나라도 일치하면 뿌립니다.
<PotatoGim> 네 맞습니다.
<PotatoGim> 대신
<PotatoGim> POSIX 표준이 앞으로는 + 대신에 /를 사용하길 권장한다니
<PotatoGim> 가능하면 /를 쓰시는게 좋겠네요.
<Alenoa> 네, 감사합니다. 큰 도움이 되었습니다.
<PotatoGim> 아닙니다. 자주 들려주세요..^^
<Alenoa> 안그래도 LPIC 레벨 3이 될때까지 자주 신세 질것 같습니다.
<PotatoGim> 예, 건승하시길..ㅎㅎ 앞에 말씀드린 /를 조금만 더 말씀드리자면..
<Alenoa> 네
<PotatoGim> find . -perm +u+r 해보시면 아마 생각하던 결과가 아닐겁니다.
<PotatoGim> 대신 find . -perm /u+r로 해보시면 원래 결과가 나오는데
<Alenoa> 아! 그렇죠. 항상 suid나 sgid만 검색하다보니 생각을 못했네요.
<Alenoa> 감사합니다.
<PotatoGim> 네...^^
<Alenoa> 아 생각해보니 당연하네요. +u+r하면 모든 파일이 다 출력되겠네요;
<PotatoGim> 아뇨. +u+r하면 사실 하나도 안나옵니다^^
<PotatoGim> 정확히는
<PotatoGim> 0444에 대해 매치가 이루어집니다.
<Alenoa> 어라?
<Alenoa> 어? 왜 이런결과가?
<PotatoGim> +u+r을 +u,+r로 매치해버리거든요.
<Alenoa> 아하!
<PotatoGim> 모드 표기 방법 중에 u+r 이나
<PotatoGim> u+w처럼 표기하는 방법이 있기 때문이 구분 분석을 하면서 충돌이 나는거죠..ㅎㅎ
<Alenoa> 그렇군요.
<PotatoGim> 그래서 /를 사용해라..라고 하네요..^^
<Alenoa> 정말 find와 ls는 파도 파도 끝이 없네요.
<Alenoa> 재미있으면서도 황당하기도 하고 그렇네요. ^^
<PotatoGim> 사실 백분지 활용하는 경우가 더 드문게 함정이죠..ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_cLi> 오~ PotatoGim 말씀이 무척 노숙하시다~ (놀람)
<jason_cLi> 오~ PotatoGim 어투가 아주 노인같다~"는...ㅎ (역시 놀람입니다.)
<PotatoGim> 애늙은이 컨셉이었는데... 괜찮았나요? ㅎㅎ
<jason_cLi> 많이 놀랐어요 ^^
<samahui_TP> 하와이 화산폭발했다는디 Seony님 무사하신지 모르겠네요
<samahui_TP> 전 이만 퇴근합니다. 내일뵈요~~~
<monos> 안녕하세요
<jason_cLi> hi~
<razGon_Xch2> Work_Seony, 괜찮으세요?
<Work_Seony> 안녕핫에ㅛ
<Work_Seony> 하세요
<Work_Seony> 뭐가요?
<Work_Seony> 아... 신해철... 슬프죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 어릴 때 신해철 노래 듣고 자랐는데...
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 저두 신해철 노래 듣고 자람
<monos> 신해철  수술 받다가 죽았다고하네요
<monos> 죽었다고 하네요
<Work_Seony> 네
<razGon_Xch2> 아니요.. 화산요. 하와이에요.ㅋ
<Work_Seony> 아 화산요...  별일 없는데요...  화산 있는 섬은 여기서 멀어요'
<Work_Seony> 화산 터진거, 한국사람한테 얘기 듣고 알았어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch2> 신해철씨는 장협착인데 심장질환이라는 말을 듣고. 힘들겠구나 생각햇어요.
<razGon_Xch2> shock온거 같았거든요.
<razGon_Xch2> 그거 살리려면 힘듭니다.
<Work_Seony> 그렇군요...  와이프도 건강이 안좋을텐데 오히려 신해철이 먼저...
<razGon_Xch2> 원인이치료하기 힘든거
<razGon_Xch2> 힘든 것이였어요. 그래서 힘들다고 생각했죠
<monos> 병원에서 의료사고라고 유포하는 사람도 있었는데
<monos> 병원에서는 허위유포자 잡아서 처벌할거라고 하네요
<Work_Seony> 요즘 한국이, 뭔 말만 하면 다 잡는 분위기니.. ㅎㅎ
<monos> 데스크탑에 usb 랜카드 달면 와이파이 되죠?
<monos> USB 무선랜카드 사서 달면 와이파이 쓸수 있죠?
<Work_Seony> 네
<monos> https://adblockplus.org/en/internet-explorer
<monos> 이곳에서 ad블록 받아서 설치 했는데 익스플로러랑 안드로이드만 안되네요
<monos> 크롬이랑 파폭은 잘되네요
<autowiz> 유불인지는 모르겠는데 adblock 이 브라우저별로 차단 테크를 따로 지정할 수 있으면 좋겠다는 생각이 듭니다.
<razGon_Xch2> 허위 유포는 아니지만, 직접적인 원인은 아니죠.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<monos> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 얼마전에 슈퍼스타 K 에 서태지 나와서
<autowiz> 신해철 아프다고
<autowiz> 그러더니 벌써 돌아가셨나보네요. 음... 신해철 예전엔 저도 정말 좋아했었는데. 뭐 마왕이라고 할때까지도 괜찮았는데
<autowiz> 그이후로 별 시덥잖은 짓하고 다니면서 많이 싫어졌어요 ㅠ
<razGon_Xch2> 다 이유가 있었던듯.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-10-28
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 오늘도 즐겁고 활기찬 하루들 되세요
<autowiz> 즐겁고 행복한 하루 되세요~~
<samahui_TP> 네 감사합니다
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> Seony님 무사하시군요
<samahui_TP> 하와이 화산도 터졌다고해서 혹 대피하셨나 했어요
<autowiz> 그렇지 말입니다.
<Work_Seony> 화산은 다른 섬에 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 다행이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 호놀룰루에 화산 있었으면, 지금처럼 유명한 관광지가 되진 못했겠죠
<samahui_TP> 호놀룰루의 화산도 휴화산 아닌가요??
<Work_Seony> 아뇨 호놀룰루에는 화산이 없어요
<autowiz> 와~ 가보고 싶어요 호놀룰루
<samahui_TP> 오호? 그래요? 처음알았네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work_Seony> 몇백만년 전에는 있었죠 ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 아무튼 무사하시니 다행입니다
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ 걱정해주셔서 감사합니다.
<jason_cLi> autowiz: 저 질문 몇 가지. 1) 유불이 뭐요? 2) 에드블록이...브라우져별 차단 테크 따로 지정은 모르겠지만, 브라우져별 차단 쏘스를 따로 지정할 수는 있어요.
<jason_cLi> Work_Seony: 하와이 주립대학을 구글  지도에서 찾아 봤는데, 오레곤 주립대학이 갑툭튀? 오아우/오하우 섬?
<bluedusk> jason_cLi, 유불 = 유저불량
<jason_cLi> 아~ 오랫만에 봐서 그랬는지
<Work_Seony>  Oahu 오아후 라고 해요
<jason_cLi> <--- 유불이라서 잘 못알아들었어요. ㅎㅎㅎ 감사~ bluedusk
<Work_Seony> 한글로 검색하셨어요?
<jason_cLi> 예, 한글 ㅎ
<Work_Seony> 저는 잘 나오는데요
<jason_cLi> 영어로 다시 해보께요. 감사~ ^^
<Work_Seony> 제 사무실 주소 드릴까요? ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 1776 University Avenue, Honolulu, HI
<jason_cLi> 더 감사 !!
<jason_cLi> 위키 읽다가 참 몰랐던 많은 사실..알았어요. 예컨데
<Work_Seony> 아마 지도에서 땅 색깔이 황토색으로 나오는 부분들이 전부 캠퍼스일거에요
<jason_cLi> 인종차별이 좀 심하다 심지어 종강날을 kill 백인 day 라고 부른다, 야생뱀이 없다, USA 편입된 것은 1959년이다.라는 등...
<Work_Seony> 엔하위키 보셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 백인들을 향한 차별은 좀 있는 편이에요
<jason_cLi> 예, 거의 정론 위키를 신뽕하죠
<Work_Seony> 저도 엔하위키 사랑합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 엔하위키 무지 재밌죠.  참고로, 그 하와이 페이지도 제가 한 30%는 썼어요
<Wine> 안녕하세요~
<Work_Seony> 뭐 암튼, 백인들을 향한 차별은 좀 있긴있는데요 그게 그렇게 심하진 않아요...
<jason_cLi> 놀람, 그 중...ㅎㅎㅎ에서...2째줄 편집하려다가 말았어요 "~는 휴화산이다" 삭제줄 지우려다가...ㅎ
<jason_cLi> 잘 되세요? Wine
<Wine> 엇 혹시 여기 분들중에 우분투 데스크탑에서 실행하면 실행이 안되고 그 실행 파일을 찾아서 터미널 모드에서 실행 하면 정상 작동 하는 증상 이유 아시는분~ 이거뭐 검색해도 안나오네요 ㅜㅜ
<Wine> 아니요 ㅠㅠ 지금 머리에 암덩어리가 뇌의 99%가 된듯....
<Wine> 하나 해결하면 하나 걸리고
<Wine> 그리고 애시당초 첨 셋팅해서 잘 쓸때
<Wine> 부서랑 회사에 권한을 777로 줬음 해결될 문제였는데
<Wine> 지금와서 급 후회중
<Wine> 부서 그룹을 상속시키려고만 했으니.... ㅠㅠ
<jason_cLi> 급후회하는 만큼= 그 정도 만큼 처절하게 배운거 네요. 잊지 못할꺼여요.
<Wine> ㅎㅎㅎ 잊지 못하죠 ㅎㅎ 헤딩을 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Wine> 아 근데 지금 이문제도 저번에 셋팅할때 해결 한방법이 있었는데 그때 너무 우분투만 깔아되서
<Wine> 아니 도대체 터미널 실행과 그냥 대쉬보드에서 실행하는거랑 무슨차이인지.....
<jason_cLi> 우분투 데스크탑에서 실행하면 실행이 안되고 그 실행 파일을 찾아서 터미널 모드에서 실행하면 정상 작동 하는 증상 이유를 만든 *프로그램 이름*이 뭐요?
<bluedusk> 음
<Wine> 터미널에서 명령어 쳐서 실행시키면 작동 잘하는데
<jason_cLi> 비밀이요?
<Wine> system-config-samba
<Work_Seony> 근데, kill haole day는 제가 여기서 학교를 안다녀봐서 모르겠네요..
<Work_Seony> 백인들 없는데서는 하울리 하울리 그러기는 하는데..
<jason_cLi> ㅎㅎㅎ Work_Seony 예,
<Work_Seony> 근데 여기서 자란 동양인들은 백인 무지 싫어합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 동양인들끼리 모이면 엄청 욕해요 ㅎㅎ
<Wine> 오 외국 계신가요?
<Work_Seony> 네
<Wine> 이야~ 부럽다~ 울나라는 언제 외국처럼 될까요? 인권없는 직장 ㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Wine> 뭐 예전보다 많이 좋아지긴 했는데
<jason_cLi> Wine: 오류 메시지 없어요? system-config-samba
<Wine> 여전히 인권없는 직장은
<Wine> 네 오류 메세지도 없네요
<Wine> 그냥 돌다가 멈춰버림
<jason_cLi> cli 에서 실행하면 정상 동작하고요?
<Wine> 바로가기를 새로 만들어 볼까요?
<Wine> 그 파일을 실행하면 터미널 모드에서 그리고 그냥 실행 이렇게 나오는데 그냥 실행하면 마우스포인터 돌다가 에러도 없이 멈추고
<Wine> 터미널 모드에서 실행하면 걍 정상 으로 스무스하게 실행되네요
<jason_cLi> Wine: 저는 반대현상,
<Work_Seony> jason_cLi, 오랫만에 그 위키 페이지 읽어보니까 재밌네요...  잊고살았떤걸 상기시켜주셔서 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_cLi> 터미널에서는 오류 뿜네요.
<Wine> 크
<Wine> 이런 모가 문제일까요?
<jason_cLi> 헐~ 겸손이 넘치네요, Work_Seony 그 후 누가 손 댔나보죠.
<Wine> 전 오류도 안나오니 도통 답답하고 환장하겟음
<Work_Seony> 네.  제가 좀 수정한 뒤로, 누군가가 교통, 화산, 폐쇄성에 대해서 적었어요
<jason_cLi> Wine: 삭제후 다시 설치할 때, 천천히 살펴 보세요. 어떤 그래픽 의존성이 빠지지 않았는지...
<Wine> 똑같아요 예전에 이걸 어케 해결했었는데 기억이 안나네요 ㅠㅠ 그때 넘 정신없이 정리도 안하면서 했던거라 ㅠㅠ 급 후회중 메뉴얼 만들어가면서 했었어야 했는데
<Wine> ㅠㅠ 눈문만 흐르지요 ㅠㅠ
<jason_cLi> Wine: 혹시 sudo 권한 줬어요?
<Wine> sudo 권한?
<Wine> 지금 root 계정으로 하고 있는데
<jason_cLi> 그럼 줬고요.
<Work_Seony> 제가 그 위키 작성하려고 공부 좀 하고있을 때 제일 놀랐떤 점이, 도산 안창호의 도산과 인하대학교의 인하 였어요 ㅎㅎ
<Wine> 터미널에서는 실행명령이 어케 되나용?
<jason_cLi> Wine: (sudo) system-config-samba 똑같아요.
<jason_cLi> Work_Seony: 나도 그 부분 짱 놀람. 망치로 머리 맞은 듯.
<Work_Seony> 그 다음 놀랐떤 게, 배스킨라빈스가 참 오래된 곳이라는 점요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_cLi> 그건 얼굴책에서 봤는데....역시 건강에 안좋다...라고 최근 봤어요.
<Work_Seony> 마침 말 나온 김에, 오바마 대통령이 배스킨라빈스에서 알바 했었단 얘기 적어야겠네요 ㅋ
<jason_cLi> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_cLi> Work_Seony: 곧 퇴근이죠?
<Work_Seony> 네 셔틀버스 기다리고 있어요
<Work_Seony> 한 10분이면 올 것 같네요
<jason_cLi> 잼있는 얘기 하나 하려고 했는데...8분30초 후? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> ㅋㅋ
<jason_cLi> 난 10분만에 얘기 못해. ㅎ
<Work_Seony> 무지 재밌는 얘긴갑네요
<jason_cLi> 아뇨, 그럼 취소.
<jason_cLi> 잼 ㅇ한나도 없어요.
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ 무슨 얘긴데요
<jason_cLi> 지금? 차 타고요...좀 이따.
<Work_Seony> spq
<Work_Seony> 넵
<jason_cLi> 진짜 진짜 잼없어요. 걍 사는 얘기요
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ 퇴근합니다.  이따 뵈요
<jason_cLi> ^^
<Seony> 좀 미리 나왔는데 버스 무지 꼼지락대네요
<jason_cLi> 머요? 벌써 귀가? 으~
<jason_cLi> 옆집이 아니라, 문을 마주보고 있나~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 좀 가까워요
<jason_cLi> 취업후 이사한 거요?
<bluedusk> jason_cLi, 사실 서울 올라올때두요
<bluedusk> 광주에서 일하다가 어느날 갑자기
<bluedusk> 다 때려치고 진짜 말그대로 그날 그만두고
<bluedusk> 바로 그주에 서울 올라간거였거든요..
<bluedusk> 아무래도
<bluedusk> 이나라를 뜰때도
<bluedusk> 그런...-_-a
<bluedusk> 비자를 받아야 하니 불가능한가!!
<jason_cLi> 하하하 무척 고무적인 일이네요.
<jason_cLi> 머,,,중국 같은 경우는 선상비자 가능하니까...즉 배부터 타고, 배안에서 비자 받을 수도 있어요. ^^
<bluedusk> =____=
<bluedusk> leapmotion 제스쳐가 넘 빠르면 인식을 못하네요..
<bluedusk> 천천히 느긋한 마음으로 해야지 인식하고..
<jason_cLi> 센서가 몇개요? 1 or 2? bluedusk
<bluedusk> 글쎄요
<jason_cLi> 그걸로 머 해요? 아, 내 질문 정정...센서 유니트 갯수. 1개?
<bluedusk> 것까지는 저도 잘.;
<bluedusk> jason_cLi, 용도는 거의 스크롤? 아니면 아이튠즈에서 노래 넘기기 정도?
<jason_cLi> 예, 컴에 외장하는 장치요?
<bluedusk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gby6hGZb3ww
<bluedusk> 이거에요
<jason_cLi> 1개
<jason_cLi> 따로 산거요?
<bluedusk> 네
<bluedusk> 예약구매 자였죠..
<bluedusk> -_-;
<bluedusk> 리눅스에서 몇번 써보다가 걍 서랍에 잠재워놨는데
<bluedusk> 이번에 맥북 생겨서 꺼내서 써보는데
<bluedusk> 괜츰하네요
<jason_cLi> 관련 앱이 많아야 겠네요. 거...게임기 위 <-- 개조해서 첨에 많이들 자작했었는데...
<bluedusk> jason_cLi, 요즘엔 어큘러스 리프트에 붙여서
<bluedusk> 모션인식 시키는것도 나오는거 같던데요
<bluedusk> 말그대로 vr을..;
<jason_cLi> kinct 개조도 하고요.<--  예 , 이게 모션인식
<jason_cLi> kinect
<bluedusk> 음>
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jason_cLi> hi~
<bluedusk> hi
<bluedusk> 내부 dns 하나 있으니 편하긴 하네요
<jason_cLi> 어떤 점에서요? 어찌 쓰게요?
<bluedusk> -_-?
<bluedusk> 일단
<jason_cLi> 예
<bluedusk> 저희 회사 내부에 프린터만 해도 5~6개 정도 되는데
<bluedusk> 이거 아이피 외우는것도 귀찮아서
<bluedusk> 내부 dns에서 도메인 이름으로 지정을
<bluedusk> 부서명.print 이런식
<bluedusk> 혹은 2f.print 이런식으로
<jason_cLi> 아~
<bluedusk> 그외에도
<bluedusk> 고정적으로 접속하는 서버 아이피등은
<bluedusk> 지정해두면 되니깐
<bluedusk> 편하네요
<jason_cLi> 역시 유능하십니다. ^^
<bluedusk> jason_cLi, 아 전 물론 컴맹이라..ㅡㅡ; 잘 몰라요
<bluedusk> 그냥 하라니깐 하는것일뿐
<Wine> 드뎌 원인을 찾았습니다~
<jason_cLi> 알려주세요~
<Wine> system-config-samba 데스크탑 모드에서 실행 안되는 문제가 한글 설치 유무에 따라 발생되는 문제네요 한글 언어 지우니까 정상 작동 하네요
<Wine> 근데 터미널 모드에서는 왜 작동하는지는 모르겠음 ㅠㅠ
<jason_cLi> 아. 한번 봤어요. 한글 충돌
<Wine> 똑같이 테스크탑 모드로 창 나오는데 테스크탑에서는 안되고 터미널로 실행하면 되고
<Wine> 아마 실행할때 중간에 어떤 처리과정을 거치나봐요
<jason_cLi> 거의 잊어 버리고 있었는데...아까 물어 봤을 때, 답을 못할 정도로 잊고 있었네요. 그런 문제를 겪지 않아서 다른 어떤이의 블로그에서 언급된 내용을 그냥 지나쳐 봤었는데...말씀 듣고 나시 생각이 나요
<jason_cLi> 듣고 나니 생각이 ~
<Wine> 아니면 데스크탑실행시 무슨 옵션을 줘야 한다던가
<Wine> ㅎㅎ 이것 하나 때문에 헤딩을.. ㅋ 언어 지우고 다시 셋팅 ㅎ
<Wine> 요것도 한글에서 구동되게 할수 있을꺼 같은데... 아님 이거 해결하신분도 있을듯...
<Wine> 영어 못하는 1人 여러가지 걸리는게 많네요 ㅎ
<jason_cLi> 예, 해결 본 사람이 쓴 블로그 봤어요.
<jason_cLi> 난 해결할 것도 없이 정상동작하고요.
<Wine> 오
<Wine> 혹시 주소 아시나요?
<jason_cLi> 아뇨, 다시 찾아야 해요.
<Wine> 영문 이라 그런거 아닌가요?
<jason_cLi> 뭐가 영문 요?
<bluedusk> 터미널에서
<bluedusk> locale 설정 어케 되어 있어요?
<jason_cLi> 난 utf8
<yemharc> 보통 C 아닌가요
<bluedusk> $ locale
<bluedusk> LANG=ko_KR.UTF-8
<bluedusk> LANGUAGE=ko
<bluedusk> LC_CTYPE="ko_KR.UTF-8"
<bluedusk> LC_NUMERIC="ko_KR.UTF-8"
<bluedusk> LC_TIME="ko_KR.UTF-8"
<bluedusk> LC_COLLATE="ko_KR.UTF-8"
<bluedusk> LC_MONETARY="ko_KR.UTF-8"
<bluedusk> LC_MESSAGES="ko_KR.UTF-8"
<bluedusk> LC_PAPER="ko_KR.UTF-8"
<bluedusk> LC_NAME="ko_KR.UTF-8"
<bluedusk> LC_ADDRESS="ko_KR.UTF-8"
<bluedusk> LC_TELEPHONE="ko_KR.UTF-8"
<bluedusk> LC_MEASUREMENT="ko_KR.UTF-8"
<bluedusk> LC_IDENTIFICATION="ko_KR.UTF-8"
<bluedusk> LC_ALL=
<bluedusk> 전 이렇게 나와서요..;
<jason_cLi> 당연히... ^^
<bluedusk> 하아..
<bluedusk> 저 진짜 궁금하고 몰라서 그러는데요
<bluedusk> 거래처 pm 연락처를
<bluedusk> 영업이 몰라서 엔지니어한테 물어보는게
<bluedusk> 맞는거에요??
<jason_cLi> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_cLi> LANG=ko_KR.UTF-8
<jason_cLi> LANGUAGE=ko:en
<jason_cLi> LC_CTYPE="ko_KR.UTF-8"
<jason_cLi> LC_NUMERIC=ko_KR.UTF-8
<jason_cLi> LC_TIME=ko_KR.UTF-8
<jason_cLi> LC_COLLATE="ko_KR.UTF-8"
<jason_cLi> LC_MONETARY=ko_KR.UTF-8
<jason_cLi> LC_MESSAGES="ko_KR.UTF-8"
<jason_cLi> LC_PAPER=ko_KR.UTF-8
<jason_cLi> LC_NAME=ko_KR.UTF-8
<jason_cLi> LC_ADDRESS=ko_KR.UTF-8
<jason_cLi> LC_TELEPHONE=ko_KR.UTF-8
<jason_cLi> LC_MEASUREMENT=ko_KR.UTF-8
<jason_cLi> LC_IDENTIFICATION=ko_KR.UTF-8
<jason_cLi> LC_ALL=
<jason_cLi> LANG=ko_KR.UTF-8
<jason_cLi> LANGUAGE=ko:en
<jason_cLi> LC_CTYPE="ko_KR.UTF-8"
<jason_cLi> LC_NUMERIC=ko_KR.UTF-8
<jason_cLi> LC_TIME=ko_KR.UTF-8
<jason_cLi> LC_COLLATE="ko_KR.UTF-8"
<jason_cLi> LC_MONETARY=ko_KR.UTF-8
<jason_cLi> LC_MESSAGES="ko_KR.UTF-8"
<jason_cLi> LC_PAPER=ko_KR.UTF-8
<jason_cLi> LC_NAME=ko_KR.UTF-8
<jason_cLi> LC_ADDRESS=ko_KR.UTF-8
<jason_cLi> LC_TELEPHONE=ko_KR.UTF-8
<jason_cLi> LC_MEASUREMENT=ko_KR.UTF-8
<jason_cLi> LC_IDENTIFICATION=ko_KR.UTF-8
<jason_cLi> LC_ALL=
<jason_cLi> 헐
<bluedusk> 헐 도배자다!!
<bluedusk> 도배자가 나타났다!!
<LYUSO_THINK> 도배다!
<jason_cLi> 왕~ 미안
<jason_cLi> 죄송!
<drake_kr> 도배다!
<drake_kr> bluedusk: 님이 먼저 했네요
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 전 두번쓰지 않앗어요
<bluedusk> 도배 = 같은 내용을 여러번 반복
<bluedusk> 전 다른 내용을 한번만 썼을뿐
<drake_kr> L로 시작되는 비슷한것들 올리셨는데요
<jason_cLi> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 전 잘 모르겠어요.. jason_cLi 님
<jason_cLi> 멀요?
<jason_cLi> 우리 아무 말 않했는데...
<bluedusk> L로 시작하는            비슷한것들이요..;
<jason_cLi> ㅎㅎㅎ 현도님 왈 L(ocale)로 도배를 했다는....ㅎ
<razGon_Xch2> monos님 안계시는 군요
<razGon_Xch2> http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/Item/detailview/Item.aspx?goodscode=542536785&GoodsSale=Y&jaehuid=200002657&service_id=elecdn
<razGon_Xch2> 이런거 있던데. 서버로 사용하셔도...
<jason_cLi> razGon_Xch2: 도킹 스테션 요?
<razGon_Xch2> 예 갤럭시계열 도킹스테이션요.
<razGon_Xch2> 2만원대.
<razGon_Xch2> mhl을 usb연결 가능하게 하고 모니터로 HDMI로 전송하도록 한것입니다.
<razGon_Xch2> 물론 티비도 가능하고요.
<jason_cLi> 그런 좋은 제품이 이미 시장에 나왔는 줄도 몰랐네요. 좋네요.
<Wine> 휴~ 겁나 바쁘네요 ㅜㅜ
<jason_cLi> 좋은데... Hub 기능은 해도, Server 기능까지는....?? ㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 몇년만에 피시 견적을 내니 170 나오네요
<razGon_Xch2> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_Xch2> 피시견적 170
<razGon_Xch2> 주요 원인은 ssd/.
<razGon_Xch2> ?
<readytoact> dkssudgktpdy
<razGon_Xch2> ㅎㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 하스웰로 인한 가격상승일지도 모르죠....
<razGon_Xch2> 제가 꼬이니 다들 꼬이시는 군요.ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 억;;; 죄송.
<readytoact> ;;;
<razGon_Xch2> 예
<LYUSO_THINK> 메모리 8개 넣어야 하던거같던데
<bluedusk> 그래픽 카드일수도 있어요
<razGon_Xch2> ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 혹시 하모니카 프로젝트 들어보셨나요?
<LYUSO_THINK> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch2> 그러긴 하겠죠.
<bluedusk> 어라 들어봣는데
<readytoact> 민트리눅스 UI를 어쩌구..
<razGon_Xch2> 아니요?
<bluedusk> 아 그거였군
<razGon_Xch2> 우리나라인가요?
<drake_kr> 하모니카는 입으로 부는거요?
<bluedusk> 네네
<bluedusk> 정부지원과제
<readytoact> 네..
<readytoact> 제가 아는 단체에서
<bluedusk> 여자가 저녁에 만나자고 하는데
<jason_cLi> 견적 얘기 꺼넨 예밀 님은 나갔어요. razGon_Xch2 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 밥사달라는거겟죠?
<LYUSO_THINK> 아 그 초유의 사태...
<readytoact> 이번에 리눅스로 전환을 하면서
<readytoact> 하모니카를 쓰겠다길래
<readytoact> -_-.. 정부지원 과제 뒷처리 안된다고 말리는 중인데
<jason_cLi> bluedusk: 무조건 만나요 밥을 사든...
<razGon_Xch2> ㅋㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 차라리 우분투를 쓰라고
<razGon_Xch2> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> jason_cLi, 차라리 야근 하면 안되나요?
<razGon_Xch2> 민트가 보기는 좋아요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 인디스크릿 일을 보면
<jason_cLi> 웃쒸~ bluedusk 나가봐요. 일단 남자는 나가야~ 돼. ㅎ
<razGon_Xch2> 문제는 hwp를 버리라고 해야 할듯요.ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 이게.. 정부주도 사업이라고 알고 계셔서..
<LYUSO_THINK> hwp 부터 버리긴 해야죠 아니면 30만원짜리 데비안 리눅스용 한컴 한글 2007을 써야하는데
<readytoact> -_-.. 정부 지원을 받은 프로젝트니가
<readytoact> 네 이미 버리려고 하고 있고
<readytoact> 근데 지금 베타도 64비트 밖에 없고
<bluedusk> 아.. 강남밥 비싼데..;
<readytoact> 구형 노트북이나 이런데 적용해야 하는데
<LYUSO_THINK> 음 그러면 최근에 삼성에서 밀어다가 돌린 전자정부 시스템은 어쩔려고 그러나 모르겠네요.
<razGon_Xch2> 저는 이거 한컴이 애초에 만들어서 밀어 붙였어야 되는데 말이죠ㅕ
<jason_cLi> bluedusk: 구로로 오라케요. ㅎ
<bluedusk> jason_cLi, 구로는 저희집에서 겁나 멀어요
<bluedusk> 저희 회사에서도 겁나 멀어요 ㅠ
<bluedusk> jason_cLi, 구로로 가면 오픈스택 깔아도 되요?
<jason_cLi> bluedusk: 구로 아녔우?
<LYUSO_THINK> 하긴 한컴이 아시아눅스 들고있다가 버렸으니......
<readytoact> 음.. 전 좀.. 매우 회의적인데
<readytoact> 쩝
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ
<bluedusk> 전 압구정이에요
<readytoact> 차라리 우분투를
<readytoact> -,.-
<bluedusk> 아니 제가 솔직히 리눅스로 데탑을 많이 오래 쓴건 아니지만
<bluedusk> 그냥 엔드유저 입장에서 보면
<LYUSO_THINK> 차라리 우분투나 만자로나 슬렉웨어나.......
<bluedusk> ui 가 가장 크다고 생각되요
<LYUSO_THINK> 네 맞아요 ui 편의성이 모든걸 좌우하는거죠.
<readytoact> bluedusk: 맞습니다.
<readytoact> 그런부분에서 하모니카는
<readytoact> 윈도랑 거의 똑같이 해놓고요 -_- 윈도우 버튼도 작동합니다
<bluedusk> 엌 퇴근시간 가까워지니 왠지 맞는소리 하나 한듯 ^_^
<bluedusk> 기쁘군요
<LYUSO_THINK> 윈도우 버튼 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 시작메뉴처럼 툭 튀어 올라옵니다.
<drake_kr> 키보드만 쓰는 사람이
<drake_kr> 무슨 ui를 논합니까
<bluedusk> 헐 누가 키보드만 쓰나요?
<bluedusk> -_-?
<drake_kr> bluedusk: 님 readytoact님 LYUSO_THINK님이요
<readytoact> -_-;;;;
<drake_kr> 저는 일루젼게임을 해야 해서 마우스도 씀
<LYUSO_THINK> ......
<LYUSO_THINK> 저는 요즘에는 키보드 말고도 조작해야 할 게 많은데
<LYUSO_THINK> 컨트롤 패널!
<bluedusk> 전 마우스 만 쓰는데요
<bluedusk> 요즘 립모션도 쓰기 시작함 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 하긴 가끔 ps3 게임도 하니 조이패드도 쓰는군요
<LYUSO_THINK> 와 립모션이라니 궁금하던데
<drake_kr> 혓바닥 컨트롤이요?
<LYUSO_THINK> IR 트랙킹 하드웨어중에서는 가장 정밀하게 작동하더라구요.
<bluedusk> 그 립 이 그 립인가요?
<LYUSO_THINK> lip 가 아니라 leaf 로 알고있는데 'ㅅ'
<bluedusk> leapmotion.com
<bluedusk> 오 제가 맞음
<bluedusk> 오늘 두건이나 한듯
<LYUSO_THINK> 아 틀렸다 ㅠㅠ
<LYUSO_THINK> 여튼 요즘 키보드만으로는 뭔가 한계가 오는 일들이 많아서인지
<LYUSO_THINK> https://www.blackmagicdesign.com/products/davinciresolve/control 이런 컨트롤러가..... 필수품...
<drake_kr> http://imnews.imbc.com/replay/2013/nwtoday/article/3387894_12391.html
<LYUSO_THINK> 턱으로 조정하는 것 보다는 훨씬 나아보이긴 하는데 음....
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> 다들 퇴근 안하시나요?
<jason_cLi> 역쉬~ 변*적이야요~ drake_kr  ㅎㅎㅎ
<readytoact> dma
<readytoact> 음.. 웹 디렉토리 퍼미션을 보통
<readytoact> 755로 주지 않나요
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 아닌가
<jason_cLi> LYUSO_THINK: 무지무지 좋아(취소하고 비싸)보이는데...무었에 쓰는 물건? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_cLi> 또는 775 인가요? readytoact
<LYUSO_THINK> jason_cLi, DI 라고 해서 영상의 색을 그레이딩하는데 사용되는 소프트웨의 "전용" 컨트롤 패널입니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 음 저는 775 로 주는 편인데
<jason_cLi> 나도 775 색뿐만 아니라 무척 용도가 다양해 보여요 LYUSO_THINK
<readytoact> 아악
<LYUSO_THINK> jason_cLi, 음 예상외로 색 말고는 할 수 있는게 거의 없습니다. ㅠㅠ
<jason_cLi> 경우에 따라서는 770 도 줄 수 있....
<jason_cLi> 경우에 따라서는 770 도 줄 수 있.... readytoact
<jason_cLi> LYUSO_THINK: 위 링크에서는 뭐 많이 될 듯.
<LYUSO_THINK> 편집 기능이 살짝 존재하긴 하는데 뭐 그냥 윈도우 미디어 에디터 정도 편집이 가능하고 FX 부분도 외부에서 작업한거는 불러오지만 자체적으론 무리고..... 뭐 그렇습니다. =ㅅ=
<jason_cLi> 무쟈게 비싸 보여요 ㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 컨트롤페널 가격이 4000만원인가.... 소프트웨어는 엄청 저렴합니다.
<jason_cLi> 어찌 그리 잘 알우?
<LYUSO_THINK> 일이 이쪽으로도 손을 좀 데다 보니까 ㅎㅎ.....
<jason_cLi> 오~
<LYUSO_THINK> 보통은 3개 하드웨어 결합 소프트웨어(다빈치 리졸브, 파블로 리오, 나머지 하나 기억안나는거 하나) 만 처주곤 했는데 요즘은 우후죽순 등장해서 좀 혼란이죠.
<jason_cLi> 오~
<LYUSO_THINK> 제가 중계장비를 살 돈이 있으면 우분투 포럼 모인거 중계도 하겠지만 그럴 돈이 -_-;;
<jason_cLi> 뭐 중계요? 여러 분야가 있어서...
<LYUSO_THINK> 라이브 프러덕션을 쫙 줄이면 촬영 - 선택 - 전송 이렇게인데, 요즘은 장비가 좋아서 CO(또는 CO CA#1 CA#2) 와 송출엔지니어만 있으면 온라인방송은 다 하니까요.
<Wine> 으 일 마무리가 안된다 얼른 마무리 하고 들어가야 겠네요 ㅎ
<jason_cLi> 아 방송. 예
<Wine> 다들 수고 하세용
<jason_cLi> 예
<LYUSO_THINK> 수고하세요~
<Wine> 머리강 띵하네요 미팅도 세번 했더니
<Wine> 미팅 3번 우분투 헤딩 크리 ㅋ
<monos> 안녕하세요
<jason_cLi> hi~
<autowiz> 출장 갔다 돌아왔습니다.
<autowiz> 유저불량 = 사용자가 모르거나 , 사용자의 잘못으로 일어나는 문제 등을 말하지요
<autowiz> adlock 브라우저 별은 저에겐 별로 의미가 없을거같구요. 사이트별로가 아니면 불편할거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 아.. 한숨만 나오는 상황
<jason_cLi> ㅎㅎㅎ 버럭 autowiz
<jason_cLi> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 칼이든 총이든 하나는 들어야 하나 싶기도 하고 그렇습니다.
<jason_cLi> 뭔 말씸을 그렇게 자상하게? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_cLi> 걍 시원하게 음료나 한잔 하셔~ (그 쪽에서) 뭐 물론 이쪽으로 온다면, 내 한잔 사고요.
<autowiz> 아직 일 남아서 그러지도 못해요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_cLi> 그나저나 AD block 사이트 별로 차별화를 둔다? 또는...무슨 말씸인지 잘 모르겠어요
<autowiz> 제가 알기로는
<autowiz> a.com 사이트 에서 <tag1>~~</tag1> 을 막아버리면
<autowiz> b.com 사이트에서도 같은 tag 는 막혀버리는걸로 알고 있거든요.
<jason_cLi> 아뇨, 반드시 그렇치 않아요.
<jason_cLi> 블럭할 때, A 사이트에서는 B를 막고 C 사이트에서는 D 를 막고, A 와 B 사이트에서는 E를 동시에 막아라. 고 따로 지정할 수 있어요. 단
<autowiz> 역시 제 잘못이었군요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<jason_cLi> 단, 설정을 각각해 줘야하지만, 기본값은 모든 사이트에서 막는 것이여요.  별다른 지정 없으면 모든 사이트에서 다 ~ 막아요.
<jason_cLi> 불유 맞네요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ (농담입니다)
<jason_cLi> 술 사~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 술자리 저도 살짝 꼽사리..
<drake_kr> 노트북에 리눅스를 깔아볼까 생각중이에요
<jason_cLi> drake_kr: 언제든 환영, 내가 자리만 되면 늘 부르께요. "자리만 되면" <---- 이런 적은 없지만.
<jason_cLi> drake_kr: 언제든 환영, 내가 자리만 되면 늘 부르께요. "자리만 되면" <---- 이런 적은 없었지만.
<drake_kr> 역시 데비안을 깔아야 되나요
<drake_kr> 그래도 우분투커뮤니티 대표인데 우분투를 깔아볼까...
<jason_cLi> 뭔 일 있우? ㅎ ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_cLi> 하하하
<jason_cLi> 아유~ 웃겨라
<drake_kr> 지금와서 젠투깔긴 좀.. 그렇고..
<drake_kr> BSD도 젠투랑 마찬가지 이유..
<jason_cLi> 질문입니다, 내 바탕화면이 검은색인데...특정인물의 글색이 파란색 보다 진한 파란색 여요. 그래서 잘 안보여요.
<drake_kr> arch는 써본적이 없고..
<jason_cLi> 말로 설명할 수 없는 이 색이 뭘까요? 그 특정인의 글색을 바꿔야 겠는ㄴ데....
<drake_kr> 남는게 데비안 민트 페도라 우분투..
<drake_kr> darkblue요?
<drake_kr> bluedusk: 인가
<jason_cLi> 그럴까요? 알아 보꼐요.  ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 불더스크는 아ㅏ녀요. ㅎ
<drake_kr> 리눅스 추천좀요
<jason_cLi> 우분투
<jason_cLi> (or 데비안) ㅋ
<jason_cLi> 난, 빨랑 아얄씨 스샷 스크립트를 설치해야지....원~ 불편해서리
<jason_cLi> 현도님, 도와주는 김에...
<jason_cLi> http://weechat.org/about/screenshots/weechat/weechat_2012-05-05_zendeavor.png/
<jason_cLi> <-------- 위에서 223번 색깔이 뭐요? drake_kr
<jason_cLi> 095 145 223 번 색깔요.
<drake_kr> navy blue 아니면 midnight blue 아닐까요?
<jason_cLi> 그럴꺼 같아요.
<jason_cLi> │/j #ubuntu-meetings,#ubnutu-tw,#ubuntu-jp,#ubuntu-us-az,#ubuntu-us-co
<jason_cLi> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------y
<jason_cLi> 헐~ 미안합니다. 쩝
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos> Work_Seony: 님 한 컴퓨터 2인터넷 사용하는방법을 없을까요?
<Work_Seony> 안됩니다.
<monos> Work_Seony: 네 공유기로 서버 두대 한 아이피로 쓰는데 포트가 겹쳐서 서비스 두개 같은거 돌리기 힘드네요
<monos> 삼바
<monos> 외부로 들어올때요 8139
<monos> 8138
<monos> 두대 했는데요
<monos> 외부로 잘안되네요
<monos> 내부는 뒤에 포트 없이도 잘되는데요
<Work_Seony> 전에는 잘 됐었구요?
<Work_Seony> 삼바는 원래 외부에서 접속이 안될텐데요...
<monos> Work_Seony: 님 제가 삼바 외부 접속하니 되긴 되네요
<monos> 근데 엄청 오래 걸리네요
<drake_kr> uefi로 리눅스 설치중인데 권장은 못하겠군요..
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 혹시 무료도메인 주는곳 아세요?
<Work_Seony> 인터넷에서 무료도메인 치면 몇개 나올껄요
<autowiz> 아무거나 필요하시면
<autowiz> noip.org 도 있지요
<Work_Seony> ownCloud 도입 고려 중이신 분들은 보류해보세요.  아주 심각한 문제점을 찾았습니다.
<autowiz> 문제가 있는거군요 ㅠㅠ
<Work_Seony> php세션을 파일로 설정하면, plain text로 되어있는 세션파일에서 유저의 패스워드를 그대로 볼 수 있어요
<monos> 비대칭 인터넷 T브로드 320메가 업로드 40메가 이거 한달에 1만8천원이면 괜찮은건가요?
<autowiz> 출장 갑니다 수고하세요~
<monos> 다녀오세요
<Work_Seony> 울 채널에 상주하시는 cai님 블로터에 나오셨었군요
<Work_Seony> http://www.bloter.net/archives/210817
#ubuntu-ko 2014-10-29
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 그냥 맥북이랑 디스플레이를 팔고
<yemharc> 아이맥을 살까봐요 (먼산)
<Work_Seony> 레티나 아이맥요?
<yemharc> 그것까진 모르겠네요
<yemharc> 근데 가격 생각하면 또...
<Work_Seony> 저도 디스플레이 두대 다 팔고싶은데, 여긴 워낙 중고가 헐값이라...
<yemharc> 한국서는 한 80정도 받더라구요
<yemharc> 나름 괜찮은 가격인데
<Work_Seony> 누가 대당 70만원에만 사준다면, 당장이라도 팔고싶어요
<Work_Seony> 이 쌍것들이 대당 60에 딜 하려고 해서...  짜증나서 걍 안판다고 했거든요
<yemharc> 참 미묘한게, 맥은 듀얼스크린이 필요가 없어서...
<Work_Seony> 전 사실 가상화면은 싫어해서 잘 안쓰거든요.  창사이즈를 줄여서 가능한한 전부 한 화면에 다 띄우는걸 선호하는데요,
<Work_Seony> 이게 화면이 넓은 모니터를 붙여서  쓰는게 좀 목에 압박이 커요
<Work_Seony> 목 아프더라구요
<yemharc> 가상화면보다도
<yemharc> 일단 시네마 디플 자체가 부피가........
<yemharc> 저도 맥 쓰다보면 그냥 창별로 주루룩 띄워놓고 씁니다
<yemharc> 하나 확실한건 노트북은 이제 다른건 못쓰겠어요
<drake_kr> 맥은 크고 아름다운 터치패드가..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 폰은 일단 11월에 나오는 롤리팝 깔아보고 후회한 다음에
<yemharc> 6로 넘어가려구요 (.......)
<Work_Seony> 터치패드는 손목 아파요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ART 런타임 코드를 좀 봤는데
<yemharc> 결국 안드로이드는 땜빵 OS라는것만 확실해 지더군요
<drake_kr> 노키아폰이 좋은데
<yemharc> 아마 통합이란 미명하에 버릴겁니다 이거
<yemharc> 그리고 크롬OS를 밀겠죠
<drake_kr> 소니도 좋음
<yemharc> 소니는 그냥 하드웨어.......
<yemharc> 노키아는 사라지고
<yemharc> 루미아가 남았죠
<yemharc> 그나저나 마소는 다음에 어찌 하려나
<drake_kr> 플스폰!
<drake_kr> xbox phone
<yemharc> 아....... 그건 무리라고 봐요
<Work_Seony> 마소 회장이 알럽리눅스 그랬잖아요
<drake_kr> 쳇
<Work_Seony> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아뇨 알럽펭귄이 문제가 아니라요
<yemharc> 아직은 괜찮지만
<yemharc> 이런 식으로 MS창문 점유율 계속 빠지면
<yemharc> 마소는 직접적인 타격을 입는거잖아요
<Work_Seony> 제가 미국에 살아서 그런지는 모르겠는데, 윈도우 쓰는 사람 보기 어렵더라구요
<yemharc> 애플도 구글도 이제 OS로 돈 벌 생각 안하는 대신
<yemharc> 다른 확실한 돈줄들이 있는데
<yemharc> 마소는 그게 아니라서......
<drake_kr> 마소는 오피스
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 그래서 신버전 맥용 오피스는 열심히 만들더만요
<Work_Seony> 요즘 미국에서 gtx 970 품절 아닌 곳이 없네요...
<yemharc> 근데 그 오피스도
<yemharc> 윈도 없으면 의미가 없잖아요
<drake_kr> 헐
<yemharc> 한국에는 많던........
<drake_kr> 오피스 매출 == 윈도 매출 *6 래
<yemharc> 거야
<Work_Seony> 그럴 수밖에 없는게, 미국에서 판매되는 대부분의 컴퓨터는 윈도우가 포함되어있거든요
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> OEM의 힘
<Work_Seony> 게다가 요즘은 오피스도 365인가 뭔가 나와서 요금도 싸고...
<yemharc> 365 써봤는데
<yemharc> 결국 오피스 2013이에요
<drake_kr> 한달에 7조를 벌어들이는데
<yemharc> 그냥 과금정책만 바뀐거
<drake_kr> 오피스365 해서 매출 더 올라갔다던데
<yemharc> drake_kr: 그러니까 지금은 괜찮단거죠
<Work_Seony> 문서작성하는 직책이 아니면 걍 구글닥스 쓰지, 굳이 MS오피스를 돈주고 사서 쓸 필요 있나 이런 추세에요.
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그러고 보니 CVS는 CurrentC 밀어주다 불매운동 당할 분위기던데요
<drake_kr> 아직 리눅스진영에서는 오피스란거 손도 못대고 있고
<yemharc> 하와이에도 CVS가 있나요?
<drake_kr> 애플에서 키놋 정도나 좀 제대로 나오고
<Work_Seony> cvs가 뭐에요?
<yemharc> 약국체인 같던데요
<Work_Seony> 약국인가요?
<Work_Seony> 있긴 있어요.  근데 몇군데 없어서 잘 몰라요
<yemharc> 자기들 모바일 결제수단으로 밀어주던 CurrentC 때문에
<drake_kr> 콘비니?
<yemharc> 애플페이 막는다고 NFC 꺼버렸거든요
<yemharc> 그래서 불매운동 당할 분위기더라구요 (...)
<yemharc> "졸라 불편한걸 왜 강요하냐" 하면서
<yemharc> drake_kr: ㅇㅇ 그거 생각하면 되요. 편의점 형태 약국
<drake_kr> 메디팜같은거 말하는건가
<drake_kr> 머큐리드럭이나 메디팜같은거 말하는거인듯
<yemharc> https://9to5mac.files.wordpress.com/2014/10/cvs.jpg?w=1408&h=740
<Work_Seony> 걍 약국이에요
<drake_kr> cvs가 걍 편의점 아님?
<Work_Seony> 약국인데, 약 팔면서 걍 이것저것 파는거죠
<Work_Seony> 미국에서 가전제품 파는 매장으로 유명한 베스트바이도, 안에서 과자 음료수 등등 팔아요
<drake_kr> convenience store 라고
<drake_kr> ConVenience Store
<drake_kr> 요걸 콘비니라고 하니깐
<Work_Seony> Consumer Value Stores라는 뜻의 약자라네요
<Work_Seony> 저런형태의 체인 약국이 cvs 말고도 많아요
<drake_kr> 역시 이런건 페북에 쓰면 안돼
<Work_Seony> 월그린도 있고, 롱스 드럭스도 있고...
<yemharc> 겔노트 엣지라는건 진짜 어떻게 써먹으라고 저리 만든거지;;
<Work_Seony> 2주 후면 어쌔신 크리드 나오네요.  플레이 영상 보니까 완전 기대되던데요
<drake_kr> 첨엔 '오 그럴싸한데' 하다가 댓글에 누군가 제대로 된 답변 적으면 한순간에 호구됨
<drake_kr> 요샌 영화같은 겜이 왤케 많은지
<Work_Seony> 그쵸
<Work_Seony> 몇년 전까지만 해도, 여기 채널에 한국 MMORPG 겜 하고싶어서 주민번호 구걸하는 외국인 종종 있었는데,
<Work_Seony> 이제 안오잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 하긴 지갑을 여는 사람은 거의 아저씨란 얘기죠
<yemharc> 한국 온라인 게임 파워는 이제 끝났어요
<Work_Seony> 이제 한국산 온란겜은, 정부규제와 함께 우주 저 멀리로~~~
<yemharc> 실제 시장은 중국으로 넘어갔고, 기술력도 이제 거의 다 따라왔어요
<yemharc> 중국은 "기술이 없으면 기술자를 사면 되잖아" 주의라..........
<drake_kr> 하긴 배틀필드같은거보다 듀티의전화가 돈이 되는듯
<yemharc> Work_Seony: 포토 앱이나 빨리 나왔으면 좋겠어요
<Work_Seony> 아 이번에 애플이 애퍼처랑 통합시킨다는 그 앱이죠?
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 일단 최고 장점은 가볍습니다
<yemharc> 가볍고 가볍고 가벼워요
<yemharc> 사진 추가하는데 아이포토처럼 일일이 켜지지 않아도 되는게 최고 장점인거 같아요
<Work_Seony> 사진이란걸 찍어본지도 몇년 된거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 중국은 기술자 안사면 회사를 사죠.
<yemharc> 저도 사진을 찍는것보다 인터넷서 다운받는 그림들이 수백배(..)는 많은데
<yemharc> 이거 아이포토로 정리하려고 하면 일일이 켜서 추가하고 정리하고 이래야 했거든요
<wine> 할룽~ 그지같은 아침을 시작하는 와인 왔습니다...
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 그래도 최근 우분투모임에서 사진찍을 일이 좀 있었어요
<Work_Seony> 요즘은 중국에서 기술인력에 대한 투자를 많이 해서, 연봉 빵빵하다던데요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 엄청납니다
<yemharc> 게임쪽 인재 끌어들이기는 이제 거의 끝물이긴 한데
<drake_kr> 일본애들 많이 갔겠다
<yemharc> 중국 기업에서 한국 개발자 데려갈때엔 기본적으로 한국서 받던 연봉의 2배 이상 + 주재비랑 집 등등
<yemharc> 일본서도 많이 갔어요
<Work_Seony> 요즘은 온라인 게임보단 패키지겜이 점점 더 강세인거 같아요...
<yemharc> 네
<wine> ㅎㅎ 오늘 우분투 리붓하고 설정 삼바 실행하니 또 같은 증상 내가 전생에 몬 잘못을 했기에 이리 큰 시련을 주는지.. ㅠㅠ 눈물만 나네요
<drake_kr> Work_Seony: 그건 착각입니다
<Work_Seony> 그런가요?  하긴 제가 온라인 겜을 거의 안하니..
<drake_kr> 본인이 아저씨 게이머가 되었다고 해서 모두가 아저씨 게이머가 되었다고 생각하시면 안돼요
<yemharc> drake_kr: 실제 온라인 게임이 강세라는게 착시에요
<wine> 수익률은 온라인 게임이 좋자나용 ㅎ
<wine> 부수적인 수익이 있으니... 패키지는 한번 사면 땡
<samahui_TP> 요즘은 모바일게임이 강세죠
<yemharc> 모바일은 레드오션....
<wine> 아 예전에 애니팡2인가 그게 일 매출이 10억이 넘는다고 그러던데
<Work_Seony> 패키지게임은 DLC를 통해서 지속적인 수입을 만들긴 해요
<wine> 예전 울 팀장 보니 모바일 게임에 주기적으로 30만원 이상씩은 쓴듯... 월 30 ㅎ
<wine> 요런 사람 의외로 많더라구요
<Work_Seony> 전 진짜 작년에 기어즈오브워 해보고 너무 충격 받아서 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 그렇게 재밌을줄 몰랐꺼든요
<Work_Seony> 그러다가 툼레이더 리부트 했는데...
<Work_Seony> 그건 더 재밌더라구요
<yemharc> 음
<drake_kr> 부분유료화 의외로 돈됨
<Work_Seony> 제가 게임은 한 번 하면 재탕은 절대 안하는 편인데, 툼레이더는 한 3번은 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 한국에 있으면 게임에 대한 착시현상이 좀 많이 커지는게
<samahui_TP> 장소, 시간에 구애받지 않고 즐길수 있다는 점에서 모바일게임이 잘될수밖에 없어요. 비슷한 이유로 닌텐도가 콘솔 죽쓰면서도 휴대용게임기로 이익은 가장 많았죠. 다만 요즘은 핸드폰 게임에 밀려서 그도 신통치 않지만요
<yemharc> 한국은 일단 콘솔 시장이 거의 없거든요
<Work_Seony> 그래도 하는 사람은 계쏙 하지 않나요?
<yemharc> 네
<samahui_TP> 콘솔시장이 없다기보다는 콘솔에 대한 개념이 없었죠
<Work_Seony> 엑박 vs 플스 하면서 지들끼리 싸우긴 해도, 사는 사람은 계속 사더라구요
<yemharc> 모바일 시장이 "짧은 시간에 순식간에 크고 있는"거지
<yemharc> "엄청나게 거대한" 시장은 아니에요
<yemharc> 당장 2013년도 전세계 비디오 게임시장(콘솔) 규모만 해도 93조원인데.........
<Work_Seony> 저는 모발겜은 안해요.  몇 번 해봤는데, 역시 "겜은 겜기로" 를 뼈저리게 느꼈어요
<Work_Seony> 가끔 모발겜이 간절할 때는, 화장실에 있을 때나 ㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 며칠 전에 슬리핑독스 사서 하고있는데, 이거 또 무지 재밌더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 모바일 게임은 대부분 '라이트'한 것도 그런 이유겠죠
<samahui_TP> 뭐 아무튼 지금 대세는 모바일 휴대폰이고 그와 더불어 아직까지는 PC의 보급과 인터넷회선이 잘갖져있어서인지 온라인게임이 아직은 살아있죠. 다만 점점 사양추세라는거... 너무 획일화 된 컨셉의 게임만 주구장창 찍어내니...에휴
<yemharc> 온라인은 이제 끝이라고 봐요....
<Work_Seony> 글쵸
<yemharc> 안그래도 콘솔이 점점 온라인을 흡수하고 있다 보니까
<yemharc> 점점 매리트가.......
<Work_Seony> 스토리 무시하고, 대충 비슷한 컨셉에 돈 될만한 요소들로...
<Work_Seony> 어디서 본건데, 울나라 온라인 게임 회사에서 게임 기획하는거 보니까 정말 황당하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 역시 아저씨 게이머
<yemharc> 한국 온라인 게임들이 특히 그렇죠
<wine> 그래도 온라인 게임중에 와우가 그나마 스토리 있게 잘 만든다는...
<drake_kr> 애들은 컨트롤하는걸 찾지만
<drake_kr> 아저씨는 스토리를 보면서 담배 한대 펴야함
<yemharc> 와우는 온라인 게임이 아닙니다!!
<Work_Seony> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 워크래프트의 애드온이죠!!
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<wine> ㅋㅋ 그렇긴 하네요
<wine> 원작 스토리를 그대로 따라가고 글구 겜안에서도 스토리라인은 충실히 따라가니까
<yemharc> 와우는 유저수 변동 그래프만 봐도 역사를 알 수 있다고 했죠
<yemharc> 와우는 좀 변태같은게
<yemharc> 그 각종 워크관련 소설들에 묘사된 전쟁의 진행상태에 맞춰서
<Work_Seony> 예전에 와우 좀 해볼려고 혼자 1주일 해봤는데, 같이 하는 사람 없으니까 도저히 못하겠더라구요
<yemharc> 맵을 하나한 찍어낸거라.......
<yemharc> 실제로 "우리가 여기 산 뒷길을 통해 기습을 했다" 하면 게임 내에 진짜 그렇게 올라갈 수 있는 샛길이 있어요. 아무도 안 가는데인데도
<wine> 아즈샤라 호드 로 오시면 도와드림 ㅎ
<yemharc> 전 아저씨가 되서 이제 전쟁섭은 싫어요........
<yemharc> 그냥 업적게이나........
<drake_kr> 온란겜을 하면
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ 전 이제 겜기겜이나 패키지 겜이 좋아요
<drake_kr> 스토리 말해주는 동료가 필요하다니
<drake_kr> 아 완전 아저씨
<wine> ㅋㅋㅋ 전쟁섭이라 해도 얼라가 없기 때문에 쟁이 없다는... ㅎ
<Work_Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 하긴 아즈샤라는 얼라이언스 보호구역이죠
<Work_Seony> 스토리 말해주는 동료가 필요하다기보다는요, 와우를 1주일 동안 혼자 하게되면, 필드 나가서 몹 때려잡고 퀘 진행하는거 말고 할게 없어요
<yemharc> 네
<Work_Seony> 한국섭에서 해보고 싶었는데, 클라 다운로드하는데 1주일 걸린다길래 포기했죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 와우는 함께 해야죠. 와우하다 결혼한 커플이 그리 많다는데요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 사실 생각해보면
<yemharc> 튜토리얼이 재밌을리 없잖아요 ...
<yemharc> 튜토리얼 => 1레벨 ~ 최고레벨 -1
<wine> 와우의 진정한 재미는 만렙부터
<samahui_TP> 튜토리얼이 해보면 생각보다 나쁘지만은 안아요. 스토리도 알 수 있고 이것저것 익혀지고 ... 하지만 급한 성격에 다들 스킵하죠
<samahui_TP> 와우는 만렙찍기 쉽자나요 ㅎㅎ
<wine> 쉽죠
<Work_Seony> 저는 튜토리얼은 무조건 합니다.
<Work_Seony> 기초는 중요하거든요
<wine> 요즘 부스팅 있어서 렙 60짜리 있음 걍 만렙으로 바로 부스팅
<yemharc> Work_Seony: 만렙 안찍고 그만두셨으니 튜토리얼 안하신겁니다 (웃음)
<Work_Seony> 아 ㅋㅋ 그런거군요
<wine> 와우가 살짝 부족한게 타격감? 이게 좀 없는게 아쉽다는...
<drake_kr> 마비노기
<yemharc> drake_kr: 테트리스랑 보글보글을 비교하면 안되죠
<wine> 혹시 울온 해보신분~
<Work_Seony> 그거 몇년도에 나온 거에요?
<wine> 프리섭에서 하긴 했는데 있으려나?
<yemharc> 울온은 아리랑 서버에서.....
<wine> 97?
<drake_kr> 울온은 96년도에 했던거 같은데요
<drake_kr> 야마토서버
<wine> 전 프리섭 하는데
<wine> 돈아깝 ㅎ
<samahui_TP> 글고보니... 전 와우빼고는 국내산은 리니지 조금하다말고 이상한거 하나 했었네요 ㅎㅎ 씰온라인이라고 카툰이라 이뻐서 했던 기억이...
<Work_Seony> 96년도면 고3일때네요
<samahui_TP> 외국껀 울온, 에버퀘스트 등등 다했었는데 이상하게 국내산은 거진 안했네요
<wine> 세계 최초 그래픽 머드가 넥슨에서 만든 바람의 나라 두번째가 울온
<wine> 세번째가 리니지
<wine> 가상세계는 울온이 제일 잘만든거 같음 스토리 빼고
<drake_kr> 리니지 사람들이 많이 바낏다 바낏다 하는데
<drake_kr> 10년전이나 지금이나 똑같음
<wine> 실제 생활하는것처럼 만들었으니 현존하는 겜중 가장 완벽한 가상세계를 구축한듯....
<drake_kr> 좋은 사냥터는 힘쎈길드가 독식하는건 똑같음
<Work_Seony> GTA5 보니까, 정말 잘 만들었떠라구요
<Work_Seony> 인신매매까지 가능하고 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 어떤의미로 가장 잘 만든 가상세계임
<drake_kr> gta6 사셔야죠
<wine> 자유도
<Work_Seony> 도로에서 신호 대기 중인데 클락션 엄청 누르니까, 앞에 운전자 내리더니 열라 패고 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 애들 집에 놀러오면 gta만 함
<samahui_TP> 글고보니 저도 콘솔게임을 더 많이 했었네요
<yemharc> 세계최초 그래픽 온라인 게임은 스톰프론트에서 만든 네버윈터 나이츠입니다.
<samahui_TP> 드퀘, 파판...
<samahui_TP> 그리고 GTA까지...
<drake_kr> Work_Seony: uncharted는 어때요
<samahui_TP> 좋아요
<Work_Seony> 정말 재밌어요
<samahui_TP> 영화보는 느낌의 대표적인 게임이죠
<drake_kr> 4 나온다던데
<Work_Seony> 모 잡지에서, 언차티드를 아직 안해봤으면 플스를 훔쳐서라도 해보라고 할 정도에요
<drake_kr> ps4 독점작으로
<drake_kr> ps3는 껒
<Work_Seony> 숨겨진 도시가 한눈에 펼쳐지는 장면이 진짜 멋있죠...
<drake_kr> 아 라스트오브어스 살까말까 고민중이에요
<samahui_TP> 글고보니 PS는 1,2에 비해서 3가 참 단명한 느낌이네요
<Work_Seony> 지금 기준으로 그래픽은 좀 딸리지만, 스토리도 그렇고 연출도 그렇고 꼭 해봐야하는 겜이죠
<drake_kr> 아직도 고민중임 ㅡㅡ
<Work_Seony> 라스트오브어스 한국에서 얼마에요?
<drake_kr> 3만원쯤요
<Work_Seony> 중고에요?
<drake_kr> 네
<yemharc> 그렇다기보다 플스 2가 장수했죠
<Work_Seony> 중고로 사서 해보세요
<drake_kr> 당연히 중고로 살거에요
<yemharc> 플스2가 그래픽카드를 마개조한 물건이라 개발자들 사이에선 오파츠 취급 받는다더라구요
<Work_Seony> 라스트 오브 어스는 이미 영화화 발표됐으니, 게임으로 해보는 것도 괜찮고...
<drake_kr> 하긴 플스2 아직도 에뮬 제대로 안돔
<samahui_TP> 플스2 게임 만들어보려 해봐서 아는데 그건 고통이예요
<samahui_TP> 플스2 에뮬 잘돌아요. 가끔씩 드퀘8 돌리는데요. 흠잡을때 없이 잘돌던데요... 다만 사양 좋아야 랙이 없습니다 ㅎㅎ;
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 제말이요
<yemharc> 콘솔게임기는 다 좋은데
<yemharc> 차기작 넘어가면 이전 패키지 안도는게 맘에 안들어서......
<drake_kr> ps3 참치는
<yemharc> 얼른 스팀박스나 나와라.......
<drake_kr> 1,2 다 돌려줬는데
<samahui_TP> 요즘 사양이 좋아져서 구형게임기 에뮬로 돌려주기도하죠
<drake_kr> ps4가 ps3 돌리기엔 좀..
<drake_kr> 그러고보면 virtua fighter가..
<drake_kr> 하드웨어빨로 밀고나간건데..
<drake_kr> 요새 그건 그래픽 취급도 못 받고 있으니..
<Work_Seony> 근데 gta5 정말 재밌어요?
<Work_Seony> 아직 못해봐서...
<drake_kr> ...??
<Work_Seony> 오픈월드가 왜 재밌는지 아직 이해를 못하고 있거든요
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 저도.. 별로..
<Work_Seony> 어쌔신크리드2를 해봤는데, 뭘 해야할지도 모르겠고... 워낙 일방통행 게임에 익숙해져있어서 그런가...
<drake_kr> GTA 오픈월드식으로 플레이하는건 별로에요 저도
<drake_kr> 근데 애들 우리집 오면 다들 gta5만 해요
<drake_kr> 게임 타이틀 꽤 있는데..
<drake_kr> 솔직히 이번에
<Work_Seony> 유튜브에서 대도서관이 플레이 하는거 보니까 재밌긴 재밌더라구요
<drake_kr> ff13 pc로 나온거 보고 짜증..
<yemharc> Work_Seony: 배트맨 좋아하세요?
<yemharc> GTA는 되려 자유도가 너무 높으니
<drake_kr> 배트맨 아캄 시티, 아캄 어사일럼, 아캄 오리진
<Work_Seony> 좀 해봤는데, 길 찾는게 너무 짜증나서 못하겠어요
<yemharc> 오픈월드 입문용이라면 ㅇㅇ 아캄시리즈 추천합니다
<yemharc> 아캄 어사일럼은 공간이 되게 폐쇠적이라 어렵고요
<yemharc> 오리진이 제일 좋다고 봅니다
<drake_kr> 근데 평은 짱
<Work_Seony> 일방통행적인 마인드를 버리고 오픈마인드 자세로 임하니까, 어쌔신크리드2는 좀 할만 하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아캄 어사일럼 꼭 해보라고 하던데
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 전 어차피 다 해서 (......)
<yemharc> 망할 연쇄 할인마
<drake_kr> 해봐야 할 겜이 왤케 많아
<drake_kr> 니미
<Work_Seony> 며칠 전에 구입한 오픈월드형 게임이라는 슬리핑독스는, 무지 재밌어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 아 슬리핑독스 정말 재밌던데요
<drake_kr> 아 그것도 재밌는거 같던데
<Work_Seony> 오토바이 타고가다가 어느 차에 박으니까, 길가에 있던 사람들이 전부 스마트폰 꺼내서 사진 찍더라구요
<drake_kr> 바이오쇼크 인피니티
<Work_Seony> 어이가 없어서 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 모르도르 해보고 싶어요.  그것도 재밌다네요
<drake_kr> 반지원정대는 택시타고 가야지
<drake_kr> 음.. 스팀 게임은 DLC 말고는 안줌?
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> DLC 말고 안주다뇨?
<drake_kr> 박스라던가 박스라던가 박스라던가
<Work_Seony> 일단 FPS는 답답해서 못하겠고, 현재는 어쌔신크리드 유니티랑 더 디비전이 제일 기대되네요
<drake_kr> Work_Seony: 저도 슬슬 취향 비슷해지는듯
<yemharc> 어크 유니티가 신전기사단 스토리던가요
<drake_kr> 게임 스토리 없으면 안함
<Work_Seony> 아뇨.  프랑스 혁명 때라네요
<Work_Seony> 플레이 영상 한 번 보세요.  정말 기대 엄청하게 만듭니다.
<Work_Seony> 링크 하나 드릴께요
<drake_kr> 예전에 다크사이드스토리 사서 했는데
<drake_kr> 결말 보고 웃겼음
<Work_Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gT3gI58yPmI
<Work_Seony> 한 8분 되는데, 정말 볼만합니다
<drake_kr> 위 사려면
<drake_kr> 32억 2천이 필요
<drake_kr> 곧 한국은 집값 거품 빠질거 같은데
<Work_Seony> 그런가요?
<Work_Seony> 한국은 부동산 시장이 워낙 거대해서..
<Work_Seony> 이미 가진 사람들 때문에 쉽지않을 거 같아요
<drake_kr> 거품 빠지면서 일본 버블 따라가겠죠..
<Work_Seony> 부동산 뿐만 아니라 전체적인 경제가 좀 위기상황이긴 해요
<drake_kr> 젊은친구들이 반란을 하고 있죠
<drake_kr> 결혼을 아예 안해버림
<drake_kr> 저도..
<drake_kr> 어흑 어흑
<Work_Seony> 일본은 편의점에서 일해도 인건비가 꽤 되죠?
<drake_kr> 제가 일했을때 대충 시급 1500엔 정도
<drake_kr> 최저시급은 한국이랑 비슷한 정도였던걸로 기억해요
<drake_kr> 근데 일반적으로 사람들이 잘 주는듯요
<Work_Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
<yemharc> 로딩없는 오픈월드리나!
<yemharc> 결혼도 안하고 집도 안사고
<yemharc> 정부는 대출해줄테니 집사라 난리고
<yemharc> 모토롤라 뭔짓을 한거지
<yemharc> 사용시간 48시간이라니.......
<yemharc> https://gigaom.com/2014/10/28/motorola-droid-turbo/
<Work_Seony> 오오 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 더러운 손목용
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 폰이요
<drake_kr> 스냅드래곤
<drake_kr> 손목용
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 5인치 폰이랑 27인치 모니터랑 해상도가 같다니
<drake_kr> 5인치 폰에서 굴림9로 코딩해보고싶다
<yemharc> 저 해상도만 QHD로 바꿔도
<yemharc> 배터리 시간 폭증할거 같은데......
<drake_kr> fhd 잘못 말한거 아님?
<drake_kr> qhd 2560x1440
<drake_kr> fhd 1920x1080
<yemharc> 아 FHD
<yemharc> UHD가 4k지....
<yemharc> 용어가 점점 많아져.......
<Work_Seony> 다 그말이 그말이죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 허
<yemharc> 생각난 김에 스팀 들어갔더니
<yemharc> 바이오쇼크 인피니티가 75% 할인이네요
<yemharc> ..........이미 샀는데
<yemharc> Orz
<Work_Seony> fps라서...
<Work_Seony> 이상하게 fps는 답답해서 못하겠더라구요
<Work_Seony> 마치 시야가 좁다는 느낌이 들어요
<yemharc> 좁죠
<yemharc> 그러니까 우린 어서 오큘러스...........아니, 아닙니다
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> FPS도 분명 마음먹기에 따라 달라질 것 같긴한데...
<Work_Seony> 암튼 인피니티도 살까말까 고민 중입니다
<Work_Seony> 근데, 어떄요?  재밌어요?
<yemharc> 게임 자체는 정말 좋아요
<Work_Seony> 다른 문제가 있나봐요?
<yemharc> 다른 문제라고 할까......
<yemharc> 좀 고사양인게.......
<Work_Seony> 세일 안할 때 사셨으니, 분명 그만한 이름값을 하는 게임이군요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 59.99달러에.....어흑 ㅠㅠ
<Work_Seony> 한 번 사볼까...
<Work_Seony> 헛!
<yemharc> 시즌패스까지 끊었거든요
<yemharc> ...............
<Work_Seony> 예전에 배틀필드4 플스용 샀었는데, 하루 해보고 바로 팔았거든요...
<Work_Seony> 스틱으로 해서 그랬나...
<yemharc> FPS는 아무래도 키보드+마우스 조합이 좋아요
<Work_Seony> 시즌 패스는 뭐하는 거에요?
<yemharc> 근데 전 스틱이나 패드를 싫어해서 좀 치우친 의견입니다
<yemharc> DLC팩 나오는걸 이후로도 공짜로 받는거에요
<yemharc> 말 그대로 시즌 '패스'
<yemharc> 보통 DLC가 추가로 나와도 한 시즌동안 나오니까요
<Work_Seony> 아~
<Work_Seony> 바이오쇽 3종세트는 80% 세일이네요
<yemharc> 네
<Work_Seony> 바쇽은 1,2가 완전 걸작이라는 소리는 많이 들었어요
<Work_Seony> 그래서 엑박용으로 샀는데, 영어라서 이해하기 너무 힘들고, 그러다보니 재미가 없어서 안했거든요
<yemharc> 80이 아니라 75% 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 제가 스팀을 좋아하는 이유죠
<Work_Seony> 인피니트는 75%이고, 1,2,3 전부 합친건 80%인데요
<yemharc> 유저 한글화가 많아서 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아 3까지 합본이요?
<Work_Seony> 네
<yemharc> 1+2 합본은 예전부터 있었어서.....
<samahui_TP> 나중에 뵈요~ 오늘도 즐거운 하루들 되세요 ~
<Work_Seony> 시즌패스 합친 세일은 $14.99군요
<yemharc> 네 시즌패스가 가격이 좀 나가요
<yemharc> 근데 10달러 안쪽으로 이후 DLC 전부 획득이니까
<yemharc> DLC도 구매하는 사람들한텐 이득이죠
<Work_Seony> 스팀은, 컴퓨터가 몇대가 되든 상관없이 전부 게임 설치가 가능한 거에요?
<yemharc> 네
<drake_kr> 오큘러스 리프트 하나 사놓으라니까 회사를 사놨어
<yemharc> 플랫폼도 안 따지고요
<yemharc> drake_kr: ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Work_Seony: 그냥 게임 클라우드라 생각하시면 됩니다
<Work_Seony> 음... 그러면 이거, 가족끼리나 친구 끼리는 계정을 공유해도 되겠군요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> PC 대수도 안따집니다
<yemharc> 다만 그건 있죠. 중복 로그인은 안됩니다
<Work_Seony> 아~
<yemharc> 다른 계정이어도 게임 공유는 가능한데, 이건 시간제한이 걸리고요
<Work_Seony> 그럼 공유 자체는 어렵겠네요
<yemharc> 아마 3일인가 그럴겁니다
<yemharc> 공유가 힘들다기보다 공유를 해도 동시에는 못하는거죠
<Work_Seony> 뭐 결국 공유를 목적으로는 안되겠네요
<yemharc> 완전 공유까진 무리죠
<yemharc> 안그래도 세일정책 때문에 욕 죽어라 먹는데
<yemharc> 그런짓 하면 다 오리진으로 가지 않을까요 (웃음)
<Work_Seony> 네.  사실 그래서 와치독스 구입하고 싶은데, $59.99 저 가격으로는 도저히 못사겠더라구요
<Work_Seony> 세일코드를 엄청 뿌렸다고...
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> http://www.kpug.kr/kpugfreeboard/2016464
<razGon_MINILA> 참고하세요.
<razGon_MINILA> 1+1을 20만원대로.
<jason_cLi> 전에 보니까 같은 가격대 수준이면 샤오미보다 1+1의 가격이  많이 쌌는데...
<razGon_MINILA> 샤오미도 싸졋어요
<jason_cLi> 그러게 말여요,
<jason_cLi> Work_Seony: 즐 퇴근!! 영화 잘 봤어요. ^^
<Work_Seony> 무슨 영화요?
<jason_cLi> 어쎄신 크리드? 이건 뭐 영화 이상의...한편의 작품이네요
<Work_Seony> 어떤 영상 보셨어요?
<Work_Seony> 어쌔신 크리드는 저도 아직 본게 없어서요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 좌표좀
<jason_cLi> 아까 아침에 연결고리 준거요. 헐~
<jason_cLi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gT3gI58yPmI
<Work_Seony> 아... 이건 게임 소개 영상이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_cLi> 아~ 이만큼만 봐도 눈이 호강한 겁니다.
<Work_Seony> 네 진짜 엄청나죠.  너무 기대됩니다.
<jason_cLi> 더 바자리조 않아요 (더 바라면 3시간~7시간짜리, 하루이틀 깨먹어요, 앙되요)
<Work_Seony> 진짜 도시가 살아있는듯 해요
<jason_cLi> 더 바자리도 않아요
<yemharc> PC도 동시발매군요
<Work_Seony> 네 근데 유비소프트가 와치독스 때 저지른 일 떄문에, 신중해야한다는 의견들이 좀 있어요
<yemharc> ?
<Work_Seony> 와치독스 발매 전에 저런 식의 영상을 찍어서 공개했는데, 정말 엄청나게 기대 많이 했었거든요
<Work_Seony> 근데 막상 발매하니까, 그래픽 하향에 인공지능 개판이고,
<Work_Seony> 예약구매 한 사람들보다, 출시후 구매한사람들한테 할인에 특전에...
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 괜찮아요
<Work_Seony> 거기에다 모 그래픽카드 구매하면 아예 번들로 끼워서 주고...
<yemharc> 찜 했다고 돈 내는건 아니니까요 (먼산)
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 그래도 기대되는건 사실이에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 그래도 플래그쉽(!) 타이틀인데 그러진 않겠죠
<Work_Seony> 글쵸
<Work_Seony> 유비소프트를 먹여살리는 겜인데요
<yemharc> 크라이가 크라이시스를 만들듯.........
<Work_Seony> 퇴근합니다.  이따 뵈요
<yemharc> 들어가세요
<drake_kr> 암살자 신념 통일
<drake_kr> yemharc: gitlab 좀 만질줄 아냐
<drake_kr> gitlab
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 뭐 조금은......
<drake_kr> 우분투에서 gitlab 만들어놔봤자 애들 안쓰겠지?
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 어따 쓰게요?
<drake_kr> 걍 애들 학습용
<drake_kr> 깃허브가 좋다 어쩐다 해도
<drake_kr> 에랑 모르겠다
<drake_kr> 일단 저질르고 봐야디
<drake_kr> lab.ubuntu.or.kr에 gitlab 하나 박을거임
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 나쁜 생각은 아닌데
<yemharc> gitlab이 웹 FE 있던가요
<drake_kr> 엇 강성진이다
<drake_kr> ujuc: 영찬이를 버리다니
<yemharc> 옹?
<yemharc> 퇴사한겨?
<jason_cLi> ujuc 가 강성진님였우? 난 몰랐네. 암튼 반가워요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 부산내려갔다는게
<jason_cLi> 아~ 닉 + 실명 이 match 가 잘 안되. 얼굴만 알어. ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그회사가 지사를 부산에 세웠을거라는 확률은 거의 없으니깐 ㅋ
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ujuc> 괜찮음 영찬이행님 요세 파견갔음.
<drake_kr> 이제 si도 하냐
<ujuc> 혹시 IRC 닉 비번 찾는 법 알아요.ㅡ.ㅡ?
<ujuc> drake_kr, 그.ㅡ.ㅡ.... 그...... 데바 갔음.
<ujuc> I
<yemharc> 데바.....................면
<Seony> ujuc: https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#sendpass
<yemharc> 현도형 정리한거 아니었어요?
<ujuc> yemharc 생각하는 그것!
<ujuc> jason_cLi :) 안녕하세요 :) ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_cLi> 비번 못 찾으면, 이메일 보내야 하는 걸로 아는데.....서니님 링크를 보까~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_cLi> 예, 오랫만이요 ^^ ujuc
<ujuc> 아놔..ㅠ.ㅠ
<jason_cLi> ujuc 맞네요, 메일 보내야 되요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<ujuc> 비번 기억아안나서.. 집 컴아니면.ㅡ. 인증을 못하는 상황이..
<ujuc> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ ㅠ.ㅠ
<ujuc> 뭐 딱히 할필요가 있나 싶기도하지만.;
<drake_kr> 1년도 넘게 걸릴 일을
<drake_kr> 나보고 한달안에 다 끝내란 거였어?
<yemharc> 에이
<Seony> ujuc: 집 컴에서는 자동 로그인 해놓으셨구요?
<yemharc> 혼자만 격은것도 아닌데
<Seony> 자동로그인이 되는 상황이면, 변경 가능해요
<ujuc> Seony, 넵.. 아.~~~ 집에가서 변경을 해야겠군요 :)
<Seony>  /msg nickserv set password $newpassword
<jason_cLi> 설명엔 --> 사용않코 6개월인가? 6주후면 리셑 될 수도 있지만, 아직 그런 일은 못 봤어요. 그러니, 안심해도 되요, 안지우니까.
<yemharc> ujuc: 그럼 이제 부산 내려간거?
<ujuc> 부산임
<ujuc> ㅇㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 그 뭐냐
<yemharc> 피방 어쩌고 사업은 어찌됐냐
<ujuc> drake_kr 그것도 이리저리 돌림빵하다가.ㅡ.ㅡ.... 1년넘게 걸린거임...
<ujuc> 그있는 사람들만 죽어나는기지...
<yemharc> 시작할땐 호기롭게 말하던데
<ujuc> 지금 그쪽 회사.
<drake_kr> 그것도 뭐 시장 제대로 치는 유통업계에서 뺏어먹었드만
<ujuc> 내부에 두 세력이 그대로 있어서
<ujuc> 음?
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<ujuc> 내가 알기론 넷기어측에서 라이센스로 걸어서 디스크리스쪽 사업체들 거의 없어졌던디..
<yemharc> 자금 회수는 그냥 포기해야겠네
<drake_kr> 시작도 하기 전에 diskless 사업 이미 영업중인 회사가 있었고
<drake_kr> 넷기어에서 라이센스 걸어서 없어졌는데 그 회사는 자기들은 괜찮을거라고 생각한다는거?
<ujuc> ㅇㅇㅇㅇ 넷기어가 뒤에 있거든
<yemharc> 근데 diskless가 어떻게 특허권이 있지.......
<ujuc> 아..
<ujuc> 라이센스
<ujuc> 윈도우 라이센스
<drake_kr> 혓바닥으로 터치하는것도 특허권 있음
<yemharc> 아니
<ujuc> 윈도우 라이센스 조항으로 걸어넘어졌던걸로.ㅡ.ㅡ....
<drake_kr> 혓바닥으로 밀어서 잠금해제하는거
<yemharc> 윈도 라이센스라.......
<yemharc> 그것도 이상한데.......
<drake_kr> 어휴 고생많네 영찬이
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ujuc: 수고 많았음
<yemharc> 뭐 내 알바 아니지
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ 수고했어
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 퇴근하고 싶다
<ujuc> 암튼 자세한건 몰것음..
<drake_kr> 자세한건 알면 안되고 알 필요도 없는거지..
<ujuc> 더이상 그분과의 일을 같이 할일은 없음..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ujuc> 커뮤니티로 엮이는건 그분께서 알아서 피해다니시는지라.
<yemharc> 오픈스택 활동은 계속 하고 있는거고?
<ujuc> ㅇㅇㅇ 그쪽은
<ujuc> 발빼기엔..
<ujuc> 너무 깊이 담가서..
<drake_kr> 공지훈이랑 놀때부터 알아봤지
<yemharc> 아니 발을 뺄 이유도 없잖아
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ujuc> 프로젝트를 하면서 해야지 되는 일들이 많은 부분이라....
<drake_kr> 공지훈 이자식
<yemharc> drake_kr: 모토로라에서 새 폰이 내일 나오는데
<drake_kr> 여대생으로 꼬셔도 안넘어와..
<ujuc> ?
<yemharc> 실사용 48시간이라고 호기를 부리고 있음
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아... 우분투 모임..ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 사진봤음?
<drake_kr> 합성사진
<ujuc> 아뇨? 합성은 본적없음
<drake_kr> 우분투에 여자10명이 넘는게 말이돼?
<drake_kr> 합성이지
<ujuc> 아..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ujuc> 그냥 신경껏음..
<yemharc> 10명이 넘으려면
<ujuc> 이번달은 갈려다가...
<yemharc> 세미나 참석인원 400명은 돼야할듯
<ujuc> 염장질할것같아서 안갓고..ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> exactly 연우군 염장발표
<ujuc> 왠지 그럴것같았음..
<ujuc> 뒤에한 애꺼는 그나마 괜찮을 것같았지만..
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 이제 난
<drake_kr> 장태희에게 넘기고
<drake_kr> 포럼이랑 페북에 막말하러 다녀야지
<drake_kr> 입이 아주 근질근질근질해 죽것어
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ujuc> 장태희는 나오자마자 발표...
<ujuc> 대단하다는..
<drake_kr> 그왜 상곤이
<drake_kr> 그녀석 후배가 없어서 매우 심심한듯
<drake_kr> 내가 하자그러는건 많은데
<ujuc> 어.... 옆에있어요
<drake_kr> 혼자 못하니
<drake_kr> 헐
<ujuc> 몰랐구나 :))
<drake_kr> 같은회사?
<drake_kr> 1시에 출근하고 6시에 퉤근하는 빡센 그회사?
<ujuc> oK
<ujuc> oK
<ujuc> 12시 출근 5시 퇴근
<drake_kr> 개빡세겠다
<yemharc> 5시간 일한다는 말인가?
<ujuc> 뭐 이전회사보다는 낫다는
<ujuc> 6시간........
<drake_kr> 당연히 일 안하는 회사보단 낫지
<drake_kr> 아 실수
<drake_kr> 일 '하고싶어도 못하게 하는'
<ujuc> ㅇㅇㅇㅇ
<ujuc> 하고 싶은 일도 못하게하는..
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<ujuc> 안녕하세요 :)
<samahui> 점심들 맛나게 드셨는지요?
<yemharc> 넵
<samahui> 오후에도 활기차게 보내세요 ^^
<samahui> 점심으로 매운짜장을 먹었더니 속이 더부륵하군요
<samahui> 역시 매운음식은 속에 안좋아요
<PotatoGim> drake_kr: 혹 자리에 계시나요~??
<drake_kr> 네?
<PotatoGim> 미적거리다가 이제서야 티켓을 발행했습니다...^^; 늦어서 죄송합니다.
<drake_kr> 죄송은 뭘요
<drake_kr> 자랑하셔야죠
<PotatoGim> 졸업시험에다가 일도 바쁘고 정신이 없다보니 메일 한통 쓰는건데 너무 늦었네요...
<PotatoGim> 책임감이 부족한가봅니다..ㅎㅎ;
<PotatoGim> 우선 rt에 티켓 올라왔는지 확인되는데로 상황 전달드리겠습니다 (__)
<drake_kr> 굳이 저한테 보고 안 하셔도 돼요
<drake_kr> 알고 싶으신 분들은 유저분들이에요
<bluedusk> 음?
<bluedusk> 전 잘 몰라요
<bluedusk> =__=
<ujuc> ... =__= ??
<bluedusk> =__=?
<bluedusk> 퇴근해야겠네요
<bluedusk> 암도 없다니 ㅠ
<jason_cLi> ㅎㅎㅎ 즐 저녁 식사~ bluedusk
<PotatoGim> 에고...
<pchero_work> 헐..
<pchero_work> 여기 섬머타임 끝나서 이제 오후 4인데..
<pchero_work> 벌써 해가 지네요.. =_=;;
<pchero_work> 4시 좀 넘었는데 벌써 석양이..
<JasonJang_cli> 하이~ 그레요? 그쪽도 써머타임 하는 군요?!
<JasonJang_cli> 그런데...5시반이 아니라 4시반 쯤? 예에~
<pchero_work> 한겨울엔.. 3시에 해가져요. 이제 시작됐음.. 겨울이. ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 이곳 겨울 좀 많이 우울해요..
<JasonJang_cli> 아~
<JasonJang_cli> 아무래도 해들 덜 보면 비타민 디 ~ 부족  우울해지기 십상이죠
<monos> jason_jang: 님 안녕하세요
<jason_jang> 안녕하세요? ^^
<monos> jason_jang: 공유기에 인터넷 컴퓨터 1번  다른컴퓨터 2번 했는데 2번이 네트워크에 안나와요
<jason_jang> 윽 잠시만요.
<monos> jason_jang: kws-1043ng 공유기인데요
<monos> jason_jang:  iptime 공유기 쓸때는 정말 쉽게 설정해서 사용할수 있었는데 이건 수동으로 연결해야 하는거 같아서 수동으로 했는데 잘안되요
<jason_jang> 잠시만요. 제 원격 서버가 지금 막 맛이 갔어요. 잠시만요. 일단 증상/ 이상한 거 많이 타자해도 됩니다. 곧 보께요. 곧 오께요.
<monos> jason_jang:  LAN 설정에 가서 수동 IP할당에 MAC: 어드레스 적고 IP:번호 할거 적고 설정 저장하고 나왔는데
<monos> 그 아무것도 안나와요
<monos> 자동으로 되는건 없는거 같아서 아직 못하고 있어요
<jason_jang> 인터넷이 들어와서 공유기로 들어가고: 설정은 수동으로 했으며: 공유기 1번 포트를 1번 컴으로 연결, 공유기 2번 포트를 2번 컴으로 연결했다는 말씀이죠? 그런데 2번 포트만 입출력이 없다는 말씀요?
<jason_jang> 보통은 아무 설정없이 자동으로 연결하면 되쟎아요? <--- 보통의 경우에는 요. 그쵸?
<monos> 네
<monos> 맞아요
<monos> jason_jang: 님 보통 아무설정 없이 해도 되는데
<monos> jason_jang: 이건 아예 안되네요
<monos> jason_jang: 님 리눅스에서 자기 내부 네트워크 정보 보는 명령어 혹시 아시나요?
<jason_jang> 아무 설정없이 해 봤을 땐, 1~2번 포트 아무 반응이 없었다는 말씀?
<monos> 지금 192.168.200.254:8080 으로 보고 있어요
<monos> 1번 포트는 dhcp로 잡혀요
<monos> 인터넷도 되고요
<jason_jang> 당연히 있죠. ifconfig
<monos> ipconfig 하면 eht0번이랑 lo 정보 밖에 안나와요
<monos> 다른 네트워크 다른컴퓨터 아이피가 어디로 붙은지 알고 싶은데요
<jason_jang> iPconfig ? iFconfig ?
<monos> ifconfig 요
<monos> 네트워크에 다른컴퓨터가 왜 안나오는걸까요?
<jason_jang> 다른 네트워크 다른컴퓨터 아이피가 어디로 붙은지 알고 싶은데요 <---면 공유기 설정으로 들어가서 dhcp 테이블을 봐야죠
<jason_jang> 아마 공유기 설정 속에 답이 있을 껍니..
<monos> chcp 장치 목록에 아무것도 안나와요
<jason_jang> 그럼 뭔가 문제.. 왜냐면 1번 컴은 어떻게 인터넷 되요 ??
<monos> 자동으로
<monos> 자동으로 DHCP로 Wan에서 기본 DNS서버에 물려주네요
<monos> 지금 컴퓨터 두대로 한대는 우분투 그놈 깔고 다른한대는 우분투 서버 버전 두대 깔아서요
<jason_jang> dhcp 가 랜 번호 자동 지정하는 곳인.....1번은 안보이는데 dhcp 에는 아무것도 없다 ??  모순이죠
<monos> 우분투 그놈 데스크탑에서 우분투 서버 버전 삼바로 볼려고 하는데
<monos> 진짜에요
<monos> 리눅스도 원격 되죠?
<jason_jang> 아뇨 모노스 님이 거짓말한다는 것이 아니라 .....,, 예 원격지원  되죠
<monos> 아 dhcp가 그놈만 잡히네요
<monos> dhcp가 우분투는 안 잡히네요
<jason_jang> 그쵸 잘못 봤겠죠 ..
<monos> jason_jang: 님
<jason_jang> 휴~ 이제 좀 정상! 으 내 문제가 있었어요
<monos> 제 리눅스 컴퓨터 원격으로 한번 봐주실래요?
<monos> 우분투 그놈인데요
<JasonJang_cli> 잠시만요.
<JasonJang_cli> 그 전에...
<JasonJang_cli> 내가 귓속말 query 보냈어요.
<monos_> 안녕하세요
<monos_> 이게 진짜 에요
<monos_> dpkg: error processing package teamviewer9 (--install):
<monos_>  의존성 문제 - 설정하지 않고 남겨둠
<monos_> 처리하는데 오류가 발생했습니다:
<monos_>  teamviewer9
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-10-30
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work_Seony> 결국은 엑박360은 10만원에 팔고, 엑박원 샀어요
<Work_Seony> 콘솔겜기가 제 예상하고는 다르게 전력소모가 상당히 적더라구요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work_Seony> yemharc,  결국은 엑박360은 10만원에 팔고, 엑박원 샀어요.  콘솔겜기가 제 예상하고는 다르게 전력소모가 상당히 적더라구요
<yemharc> 원으로 가셨군요
<yemharc> 플4는요?
<Work_Seony> 플4는 세일하면 사려구요
<Work_Seony> 엑박원 지금 세일하거든요
<Work_Seony> 어쌔신 크리드4 + 어쌔신 크리드 유니티 합치고도 $350
<yemharc> 오
<yemharc> 어라.....블랙 프라이데이는 아니지 않나요
<Work_Seony> 게다가 이번 어쌔신 크리드는 유통사 한글 번역이 아니라 제작사가 번역하는거더라구요
<Work_Seony> 네.  블랙프라이데이가 아닌데도 세일하는걸 보니, 어지간히 안팔리나봐요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 유니티 한글화 되나요?
<Work_Seony> 근데 사실, 2달 전부터 마이크로소프트 스토어에 360 가져가면 $100 쳐줘요
<Work_Seony> 얼마나 안팔리면 엑원 구입하는 조건으로 중고기계를 $100에 매입해주겠어요
<Work_Seony> 유니티는 유비에서 직접 번역한다던데요
<yemharc> 오
<yemharc> 스팀판도 해주려나
<Work_Seony> 근데 사실 가격이 싼 것도 그렇지만, 결정적으로 게임기의 전력소모가 150w가 안넘는다는 것도 처음 알았어요
<yemharc> 액원 판매에 삼돌이 중고구매라...
<Work_Seony> 스팀판도 한글 나오는 걸로 되어있던데요
<yemharc> 음. 스팀쪽으로도 인증 받은건가
<yemharc> 요새 국K-1들이 뻘짓을 하도 해대서요
<yemharc> 스팀에서 한글관련 미지원 상태입니다
<Work_Seony> 이번에 gtx 970 살려고 하니까 그래픽카드에 파워서플라이까지 사야할 판이었는데, 이건 뭐 그래픽카드 보다 더 싼 가격에 전기도 덜 먹고...
<Work_Seony> 스팀에서 유니티 페이지에 한국어 뭐라고 나오는데요?
<Work_Seony> 일단 저는 영문 페이지로 봐서 그런지는 몰라도, Korean에 체크 되어있어요
<samahui_TP> 전 어제 베이트레일 타블릿하나 질렀어요
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 이미 인증 받은거 맞군요
<samahui_TP> 하스스톤하려고요 ㅎㅎ ;;
<yemharc> 19금 마크 찍혀있네요
<yemharc> 게등위 마크
<Work_Seony> 베이트레일은 뭐에요?
<samahui_TP> 농담이고 PPT쓰려고샀어요
<yemharc> 어......... 내 눈이 잘못됐나.....
<yemharc> minimum system require가 6기가 램?...........
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ 유니티 피씨 요구사항 처음 보셨군요
<samahui_TP> 아톰이요
<samahui_TP> ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 신형 아톰 성능 괜찮네요
<samahui_TP> 나름 잘돌아가요
<yemharc> 네 지금 봤습니다
<Work_Seony> 최소사양이 GTX 780인가 그럴걸요
<samahui_TP> 유니티 요구사항 높아요
<yemharc> 최소는 680이고
<yemharc> 권장이 780이니까
<yemharc> 970은 되야 깔끔하게 돌겠네요
<yemharc> ...........
<Work_Seony> samahui_TP, 가격은 어때요?
<samahui_TP> 저렴하게 샀어요
<samahui_TP> 20만냥에 샀거든요
<Work_Seony> yemharc, 그쵸.  그거 생각하니까 겜 하나 하려고 돈을 너무 많이 투자해야하더라구요
<samahui_TP> 옵션들해서 14만냥 들었어요
<Work_Seony> 차라리 콘솔이 낫지..
<Work_Seony> 음... 저는 이상하게 태블릿은 쓸데가 없더라구요
<yemharc> 전 어차피 PC 살 예정이라 그냥 지르긴 합니다만
<Work_Seony> 하와이 살아서 그런가...
<yemharc> 음.......
<samahui_TP> 에이서 W4 저렴한 새제품이라 뽐뿌받아서 질렀죠
<Work_Seony> 어딜 가도 운전으로 10분 이상 할 일이 별로 없고, 버스도 안타고 걸어댕기니 태블릿이 필요 있을리가 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 저도 왠만하면 안지르는데 요즘 저녁에 아기보면서 일도 못하고 컴도 못봐서 손에 들고 쉽게 일좀보고 또 PT할때 쓰려고 샀어요
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 이거 운영체제는 안드로이드에요?
<samahui_TP> 저도 집사람과 아기땜시 대중교통접고 차끌고 댕기면서 다른 타블릿들은 활용도가 극낙해서 다 처분했었는데 막상 집에서 애기보려니 필요해지더군요
<samahui_TP> 윈8.1이요
<samahui_TP> 안드로이드 타블릿은 마눌님 사드린게 있죠
<samahui_TP> 쥐패드 8.3
<samahui_TP> 간단하게 개발작업에도 쓰려니 윈도우나 리눅스가 땡기더군요
<samahui_TP> 근데 리눅스 패드는 없으니
<samahui_TP> 윈도우로 왔어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work_Seony> 우분투에서 패드용 OS만든다고 하는거 같던데,
<Work_Seony> 아직 안나왔군요
<samahui_TP> 한번 가능한가봐서 OS교체를 해볼까 싶어요
<samahui_TP> 하지만 그렇게 하면 몇몇 기능들을 못쓸듯해서
<samahui_TP> 그냥 버추얼로 돌릴까도 싶고요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 간단하게 툴깔고 소스보던가 문서보는건 되니 만족스러워요
<samahui_TP> 무엇보다 간밤에 애기 달래면서 하스스톤 한판 돌렸더니 괜찮더군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work_Seony> 오~ 그렇군요...
<samahui_TP> 아기 보채는거 안아서 다리에 올려노혹 한손으로 겜하는 재미가 솔솔행 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 솔솔해요
<Work_Seony> 태블릿이 그런 용도가! ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 이놈이 HDMI단자도 있어서 PT할때도 쓸만하더군요
<Work_Seony> hdmi 단자 달린 태블릿이 예전부터 나오긴 나왔던 거에요?
<samahui_TP> 미니 달린게 몇개 안되요
<Work_Seony> 저는 아이패드만 써봐서 그런지, 다른 패드 얘기 들으면 신세계에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ 저도 아이패드 쓰다가 다른패드 똥 취급했었는데 이번에 베이트레일 아톰달린 쿼드패드는 성능도 그렇고 쓸만하네요
<samahui_TP> 전 잠시 일 좀 하다가 올께요
<Work_Seony> 넵
<ujuc> 안녕하세요 :)
<monos> 안녕하세요
<ujuc> monos, 안녕하세요 :)
<monos> ujuc: 님 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세유~
<PotatoGim> Work_Seony: 자리에 계시나요?ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> hi~
<PotatoGim> jasonjang: 네, 안녕하세요~~!
<jasonjang> 시험 기간요?
<ujuc> 안녕하세요 :)
<PotatoGim> 아.. 졸업 시험은 끝났습니다..^^
<jasonjang> 안녕! ~
<PotatoGim> 이제 논문만...
<jasonjang> 예에~ 혹  다른 학생들은 시험기간요? 아님 역시 끝났어요?
<PotatoGim> 대학생들 모두 한창 시험 기간이 아닐까요?ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 아~ 잘 몰라서...ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 저도 풀타임으로 학교에 다니는게 아니다보니..ㅜ;
<jasonjang> <--- 망할 아니 망한 학부모. 쩝
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 망하시다니...; 무서운 말씀을..
<jasonjang> 반농담이요. 물론 내 얘기고..ㅎ
<monos> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> 아쒸.....토르 무진장 어렵네.
<jasonjang> 헐~ monos hi~
<monos> jasonjang: 님 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> hi~
<monos> jasonjang: 님 집에 인터넷 2대 구형 컴퓨터 4대 인데요 공유기 2대 활용방법을 못찾겠습니다.
<monos> 인터넷1대에 공유기로 2대씩 공유해서 사용하는데
<monos> 전부다 같이 사용하고 인터넷도 2대 같이 사용하고 싶은데 답이 없습니다.
<monos> 네트워크도 다 같이 사용하고 인터넷도 2대 다 같이 사용하고 싶은데 어찌해야 할지 모르겠습니다.
<jasonjang> 인터넷 2선, 컴 4대. 어찌 구성하려고요?                  #1선을 컴1,2 #2선을 컴3,4. 물리고 컴1,2,3,4를 공유하고 싶다?
<ujuc> 공유기 포트가..?
<monos> 4개요
<monos> 4개짜리 2개에요
<monos> 근데 ap 공유기 2대 써서
<monos> 남는자리가 1개씩 밖에 없어요
<monos> jasonjang: 님 맞습니다 추가로 인터넷도 2개 같이 사용하고 싶습니다.
<jasonjang> 예, 위 내 말이 같은 말씀
<jasonjang> 스위칭 허브를 무쟈게 비싼 거 쓴다고 해결될 일이 아닌 것이 인터넷 2라인을 컴 4대에 *동시*에 쓸 수는 없는 일.
<jasonjang> 그러므로, IMHO, 모노스님이 기대치를 좀 낮춰서 현실과 타협해서 사용하는 수 밖에 없어요.
<monos> 네
<jasonjang> 제 생각엔 돈/기술로 해결될 일이 아닌데요.
<monos> 인터넷만 한대면 허브나 공유기 포트 많은걸로 하면 다 같이 사용가능한데요
<monos> 인터넷 회선 2회선을 동시에 쓸방법이 없는거 같아요
<jasonjang> 아뇨, 모노스님...
<monos> 2wan 공유기도 보니깐 2대 같이 쓰는게 아니고 한대가 끊어지면 다른 회선이 작동하는 형식
<jasonjang> 말씀에 틀림이 있어요.
<monos> 네
<jasonjang> 2회선을 컴4대에 분산해서 쓸 수는 있지만, 그것은 *L*an 로 묶으려니 욕심이다~ 라는 말씀.
<jasonjang> 그쵸 "wan 공유기도 보니깐 2대 같이 쓰는게 아니고 한대가 끊어지면 다른 회선이 작동하는 형식"
<jasonjang> 공부 많이하면 컴 1대에 wan 2개를 물리수는 있지만, 효율이 1+1=2가 *아니라는 정답*도 있어요.
<monos> 랜카드 두개 달아서 각각 다른회선 넣으면 어떻게 되는지 혹시 아시나요?
<jasonjang> 그렇게 할 수 있다....고 봤습니다. (역시 공부 많이 하면....)
<jasonjang> 일반적으로 랜카드 2개 달면 먼저 1개만 자동접속하고 #2는 무시하죠. #2번 깨워서 #1과 충돌없게하고 바란스 맞춰주고..<--- 요건 할 일.
<jasonjang> monos: 공유기가 랜  각각 몇 포트씩을 가진 거요?
<monos> 4개씩요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> 그럼 랜으로 4대를 한꺼번에 묶을 수는 있네요? 그쵸?
<monos> 아니요 ap 포기하면 4대 한꺼번에 다 묶을수 있어요
<monos> 인터넷 1개에 ap포기하고 컴퓨터 4대는 묶을수 있어요
<jasonjang> 아뇨, AP 와는 무관하게 4대를 한꺼번에 묶을 수는 있고요. 흠....
<monos> 네
<bluedusk> 굳모닝
<bluedusk> 하지만 졸림 ㅠ
<monos> AP공유기도 포트 1개 먹어서요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> AP 를 쓰든/않쓰든...4대는....AP가 1포트를 먹는다? 이건 또 다른 얘긴데....
<monos> 무선 인터넷 안쓰면 4대 연결 가능
<monos> 무선인터넷 쓰면 3대 연결 가능
<monos> 혹시 ftp프로그램 파일질라 말고 다른거 좋은거 혹시 아시나요?
<jasonjang> 클라연트 말이죠?
<jasonjang> 싸이버덕
<monos> 네
<monos> 클라이언트요
<ujuc> 맥이시면 forklift
<monos> 윈도우 클라이언트 ftp 받을려니 파일질라 받으니 다른프로그램 오페라랑 백업프로그램등 이상한것들이 깔리네요
<monos> cyberduk은 맥용 밖에 없는거 같아요
<ujuc> 설치할때 채크 빼시면됩니다.
<Seony> 사이버덕은 윈도우랑 맥용 있습니다
<bluedusk> Seony, 님 맥에서 업데이트 한 프로그램이 자꾸 업데이트 하라고
<bluedusk> app store에 뜨는건 어떻게 해야해요?
<jasonjang> 그러게요 Seony, 몰랐어요
<Seony> 업데이트 해도 계속 떠요?
<bluedusk> 네
<bluedusk> 업데이트된 항목에도 있는데
<bluedusk> 계속 떠요 업데이트 하라고..;
<Seony> 음... 업데이트된 버전으로 프로그램 실행 해주고 리붓 좀 하고나면 해결될 거 같은데요
<Seony> 그런 적이 없어서 잘 모르겠네요
<monos> 720P를 무난히 볼려면 업로드 30-40메가만 나오면 될까요?
<Wine> 할룽 식사들 맛나게들 하셨나요?
<monos> 네
<monos> 식사를 많이 먹어서 배가 아프네요
<PotatoGim> Seony: 안녕하세요!
<PotatoGim> Seony: 애타게 찾던 중이었습니다...
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> rt 쪽으로 티켓을 발급해서 답을 얻었는데
<PotatoGim> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ko/
<PotatoGim> 여기에 등재되있지 않다고 안된다네요...
<Seony> 음... 안그래도 이거 때문에 드레이크님이랑 얘기 하긴 했었는데...
<Seony> 혹시 나중에라도 드레이크님하고 대화가 되시면요,
<Seony> 런치패드에도 컨택터 등록을 해달라고 말씀 좀 해주세요
<Seony> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ko
<Seony> 예전에 제가 얘기했었을 때는, 한 명만 된다고 했는데, jason_jang님 말씀으로는 여러명 가능하다고 하시네요
<imsu> 일하는 건물에서 사람이 떨어져 죽었네요 ....
<ujuc> 헠
<Seony> 리붓
<imsu> ....
<ujuc> 에휴..
<ujuc> 사고인건가요...???
<imsu> 모르겠어요 ;; 사고로 덜어질 정도로 난간이 허술 하진 않는데 ;;;;
<imsu> 난간은 가슴 높이까지 있으니 ;;
<ujuc> 헐....
<imsu> 어우;; 어제도 장례식 다녀왔는데 ㅜ.ㅜ;;;
<PotatoGim> 에고....
<imsu> 에휴 ....
<PotatoGim> drake_kr: 혹 바쁘신지요...^^
<drake_kr> PotatoGim: 배고파요
<PotatoGim> drake_kr: 마침 인간이 가장 배고파진다는 3시 15분...
<drake_kr> 서원님 나가셨넹
<Wine> 우분투 삼바 설치로 리눅스만 50번정도는 지우고 깔고 반복 ㅠㅠ 진짜 암걸리겠네요 어제 분명 됐는데 오늘 오니 또 같은 증상 ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 네.. 바쁘신 것 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 드레이크님을 애타게 찾은 것은
<Wine> 전 머리 종양 생길꺼 같아서 커피믹스 찐하게 해서 냉으로 원샷 했다는....
<PotatoGim> 다름이 아니오라...
<PotatoGim> 헉... 이 날씨에..ㅎㅎ
<Wine> ㅎㅎ 지금 제 몸에는 열이 후끈후끈 이제 열받기 시작했어요 ㅎㅎ 몸에서 열이 막남~
<Wine> 암튼 다시 시도 하러 고고 ~
<PotatoGim> 위에 언급된 것과 같이... 등재 때문에..^^;
<PotatoGim> Wine: 건승하시길~ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> PotatoGim: 런치패드 아이디가 뭐에요
<PotatoGim> potatogim
<PotatoGim> 입니다.
<drake_kr> 잉? 액티브멤버에 없으신뎅..
<drake_kr> 액티브멤버인건 seony님이 확인을 하셨을텐뎅
<PotatoGim> 아..
<PotatoGim> 이름이
<PotatoGim> Gim Ji-Hyeon으로 되어있네요;
<drake_kr> 네 찾았습니다
<PotatoGim> 옙~!
<drake_kr> 으
<drake_kr> jasonjang: Ping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<drake_kr> 도움!!
<PotatoGim> PING jasonjang (#ubuntu-ko) 30(58) bytes of data.
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> PotatoGim: 으, 위키에 potatogim이라는 아이디가 없어용
<drake_kr> 컨택터 중복은 가능한데
<drake_kr> 런치패드 아이디로 접근하는거일텐데요 흠
<PotatoGim> 음.. 우분투원 아이디로 연동되는 중이라 이걸 허용하도록 해야되는 것 같아요.
<PotatoGim> 바로 확인해겠습니다~
<drake_kr> 으 드릅게 느리네요 ㅋㅋ
<ujuc> 런치패드
<ujuc> 아이디 있으면 그걸로 해도되는데..
<PotatoGim> 로그인 버튼 누른지 한참 됬는데...
<PotatoGim> 로긴이 안되고 있네요;
<drake_kr> 위키쪽에
<drake_kr> 아이디가 안보여
<PotatoGim> 런치패드랑 위키, rt쪽 인증 된다고 나와있는데
<drake_kr> 일단 로그인 한번 하고 액션 하나 해야 아이디 목록에 뜨는듯
<PotatoGim> 요상하네요;
<drake_kr> 일단 더럽게 느림요
<drake_kr> 제가 로그인 해도
<PotatoGim> 오 로긴 완료
<drake_kr> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/TeamReports 일단 로그인하면 여기 수정 권한 생길거에요
<PotatoGim> 네 드디어 페이지 로딩됐습니다.
<drake_kr> 으 느려
<drake_kr> 이상하다.. 조채연군은 제대로 나오는뎅
<drake_kr> 팀리포트 수정 한번만 해주세요
<PotatoGim> 네, 수정했습니다~!
<drake_kr> 잉? 어딜 수정했어요? 반영되는데 시간 걸리나..
<bluedusk> 음?
<bluedusk> 뭔가 바쁘시군요
<bluedusk> 헐 내가 나타나니 다들 사라지심.;
<PotatoGim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/TeamReports?action=info
<PotatoGim> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 글씨체 이쁜거 있으면 추천 좀 해주세요
<samahui_TP> 손글씨가 천재(?) 수준인지라... 편지를 쓰려는데 타이핑 하려니 일반 글씨체들은 왠지 정감이 없어요
<yemharc> 음
<drake_kr> 은진체
<drake_kr> 음료수 뭐 먹지
<yemharc> 크롬 익스텐션 irc는 CIRC가 제일 낫네
<PotatoGim> drake_kr: 혹시 아직도 안나오시나요?ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 네 수정된건 뜨는데
<drake_kr> 프로필이 안뜨네요..
<drake_kr> 음료수 뭐 먹지..
<yemharc> drake_kr: 머리가 좋아지는 닥터페퍼
<drake_kr> 널보면 정답이 아닌거 같다
<ujuc> https://launchpad.net/~potatogim
<ujuc> 뜨네
<yemharc> drake_kr: 읭?
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<pchero_work> http://xmodulo.com/check-internet-speed-command-line-linux.html
<pchero_work> 요거 괜찮네요 ㅎ
<bluedusk>  samahui_TP  은진체 괜찮아요
<samahui_TP> 은진체에 대한 답이 있어 찾아보고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ 나름 괜찮네요
<bluedusk> 전 시스템 폰트 전부 은진체로 바꿔서 쓰긴 해요
<bluedusk> =__=
<samahui_TP> 은진체로 우선 뽑아보고 편지를 붙일지 결정해야겠어욯ㅎ
<samahui_TP> 고맙습니다
<bluedusk> 헐 우분투 레파지토리중에
<bluedusk> 북한도 있네요
<bluedusk> -_-
<bluedusk> 저거 레파지토리 잡아 쓰면 잡혀갈려나?
<samahui_TP> 퇴근합니다. 즐거운 하루 되세요
<samahui_TP> 내일 뵈요~
<jasonjang> PotatoGim: ping ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 어 drake_kr 계셨네?!
<bluedusk> 어
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 님 계셨네요
<jasonjang> 예~ hi~ bluedusk
<bluedusk> 저 퇴근할래요
<bluedusk> 야근 재미 없네요
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ 즐 퇴근요~~~
<drake_kr_> 노트북 새로 깔았슴다
<jason_AKA_hL1sxa> drake_kr, 머 해결 잘 봤어요?
<jason_AKA_hL1sxa> 헐~ 갔구나? ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 네 친구가
<jasonjang> 흐흐흐 drake_kr 우리 서로 계속 숨바꼭질?  ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> ujuc ping
<ujuc> 넹?
<jasonjang> 잠시만요~ hi~
<monos> jasonjang: 님 안녕하세요
<jason_AKA_hL1sxa> 아~ 체널섭 이 엉망이네요. 호스트가 엉망인지. ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_AKA_hL1sxa> 안녕세요~
<jasonjang> 아깐 연결이 끊어져서 다시 접속했어요. ㅎ
<monos> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang>  아~ 체널섭 이 엉망이네요. 호스트가 엉망인지. ㅎㅎㅎ 안녕하세요~ <--- 아깐 한글도 안되더라고요. ㅎㅎㅎ monos
<ujuc> 음? 잘보이는데요.. 한글.....
<jasonjang> 아~ 아까...지금 내 이 닉으로 접속불량, 한/영타 입력 불량...됐었어요. (지금 이거 원격이거든요 ㅠㅠ)
<ujuc> 아..;;
<jasonjang> ujuc: 하던 얘기 계속해서, 열쇠글 잊었을 때, 나는 #freenode 로 이메일링 하는 줄 알았는데... 프리노드 글 다시 볼 일이 있어서 봤더니, = 써니님이 올린 글도 다시 보고 했더니
<jasonjang> 오토봍에게 아얄씨 메시징 하면 오토봍이  u j u c께 리셑트 이메일을 보내주는 거 더라고요.
<jasonjang> 그 얘기 할려고 했다가...해결봤다니.....통과! ^^
<ujuc> 아... 메일을 받기 귀찮았나보네요...
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ujuc> 봇에게 그런걸 해놓으셨다니..ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 또는 강풀 만화처럼...."일쌍다반사" ?
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 사실 그쯤 되는게 맞죠, 나는 '휴먼'이 리셑 메일 보내 줄 쭐 알았다는.....ㅠㅠ ㅎㅎㅎ
<ujuc> 어휴.. 사람이 몇몇인데..;; 그걸전부 처리를.;;
<jasonjang> 그쵸? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 아니~ 말 나온 김에... 1)열쇠글 잡순 분 -> 2)메일링 -> 3)닉서버 -> 4)리셑 답장:     이 과정이 아니라
<jasonjang> 1)열쇠글 잡순 분 -> 2)메일링 -> 3)닉서버 -> 4)리셑 답장:     이 과정이 아니라
<jasonjang> 2)메*시징* 이라는 부분이 신선했어요. ㅎ
<ujuc> 아..
<jasonjang> 요즘 부 칸에서는 결혼 예물이 손전화라네요?! ㅎ
<PotatoGim> drake_kr: 혹 아직 계시나요?ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 두 분 아까 나 찾았어요?
<PotatoGim> !!
<PotatoGim> ~~
<jasonjang>  PotatoGim ?
<PotatoGim> alskdjf
<PotatoGim> 에고
<PotatoGim> 네, 맞습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 왜요? ^^ 그 후?
<PotatoGim> 다른게 아니라 locao팀 홈페이지에 컨택터로 등록되면 다시 도전해라라는 답장을 받아서...^^;;
<PotatoGim> 오타... locoㅂ
<PotatoGim> loco;;
<jasonjang> 아,,,먼저 됬었야 할 일을 빠뜨리고 진행했군요. 그래서 더 많이 대화를...ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 어떤 건 본인이 등록할 게 있고요, 또 어떤 건 먼저 간 사람이 해 줘야 할 일이 있거든요.
<PotatoGim> 제가 좀 더 일찍 알아봤어야 했는데... 괜히 다른 분들까지 뒷북을 때리게 만들었네요...ㅜ;
<ujuc> 그런데 뭘하시는거에요.ㅡ.ㅡ?
<jasonjang> 좋은 일이며, 자원봉사 하는 일이죠
<ujuc> :)
<ujuc> 아~~ :) 일이 많으신걸 하시는가보군요.. :)
<PotatoGim> 아.. 한국 로코 DNS 레코드를 변경해야 하는데..
<PotatoGim> 권한 키가 필요하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> ㅎ 내 잘난 척이 아니라...좀 이상하다~ 고 지적? 했거든요.
<ujuc> 엄청난 일을 하시는군요!! :)
<PotatoGim> 아...
<PotatoGim> 음...
<ujuc> 에휴.. 오늘 뉴스는 전부.... 팀쿡 이야기 뿐인듯하네요..
<jasonjang> 그 가 왜요? ㅎ
<ujuc> 커밍아웃했어요..
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 미치겠네.
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> sexual 말이죠?
<PotatoGim> ....
<PotatoGim> 멘붕이네요...;;;
<jasonjang> PotatoGim: 쿼리 하나 보내써요 ^^
<ujuc> 넵
<ujuc> 한 10시간전부터 계속 그뉴스로 뒤덥혀있는... 피드를..
<jasonjang> 제목만 찾아  봤어요. ㅎ
<jasonjang> 난 pass
<autowiz> 쿼리라고 하시니 db query 만 생각나는 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 같은 뜻 아녀요? autowiz
<jasonjang> 같은 스펠링
<autowiz> 네 스팰은 같지요 ㅎ
<jasonjang> ^^
<jasonjang> 블로그도 정리가 잘 되 있더라고요. 놀랬어요. PotatoGim
<ujuc> Wiki보고 위키를 해볼까라는 생각을 ...
<PotatoGim> 아.. 아뇨; 정리까지야;; 그냥 끄적여놓은거죠...
<jasonjang> 개인 위키요?  또는 포럼 위키요?
<PotatoGim> 블로그에서 위키쓰다가 위키도 이거저거 바꿔가면서 문서도 많이 소실되고...
<PotatoGim> 개인 위키라면 한번 운영해보시는 것도 좋을 것 같아요.
<ujuc> 개인 위키요.. :)
<jasonjang> 예
<ujuc> http://wiki.ujuc.me
<ujuc> 를 만들어두긴 했는데..
<PotatoGim> 오우...
<ujuc> 딱히.ㅡ.ㅡ.... js를 배워서 기능을 추가해야된다는.ㅠ.ㅠ.
<ujuc> 이아제들이 업글을 안해줘요..ㅡ.ㅡ;
<PotatoGim> 나름 이 위키 저 위키 삽질해봤는데 처음 보는 녀석이라 신선하네요 ㅎㅎ
<ujuc> 아.. mdwiki라고 검색하시면
<PotatoGim> 부트스트랩 쓰는걸 보니 신생인 것 같네요
<ujuc> 나올거에요 :) 마크다운으로 문서 작성하는 거라.... 딴건 다필요없고 마크다운이라서 쓰고 있죠..;
<PotatoGim> 오... Github로 발행되나요??
<ujuc> 넵 github로 관리중입니다.. :) ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 대중이 git로 점점 옮겨가는 느낌을 받는데...무슨 이유가 있을까요?
<PotatoGim> 전 아직 그만한 규모에서 일하지 않다보니 백분지 활용을 못해봐서... 그냥 흐름에 몸을 맡긴 케이스입니다..ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ 글쎄, 그 흐름에 이유가 뭔지...걍 이상하다~는 정도 요.
<PotatoGim> 형상 관리 자체가 계층화가 되다보니까
<PotatoGim> 개인의 실수가 드러날 확률이 좀 줄어드는 것 같기도 하고...
<ujuc> git은 개인의 실수가 확실하게 보이는지라.ㅡ.ㅡ;
<PotatoGim> 그런가요?ㅎ 커밋한게 중앙 저장소로 머지되기 전까진 커밋해도 돌리기 쉽지 않나요?
<ujuc> 뭐 다들 편하게 쓰고 리눅스 메인테인쪽으로 갈려는 사람이 많아지니..뭐...
<PotatoGim> 저는 SVN에서 커밋 실수를 하도 많이해서..;;
<PotatoGim> git은 커밋했다가도... 잘못되면 브랜치 다시 떠서 돌리기도 좀 쉽고..ㅎㅎ
<ujuc> 로컬 저장소 개념이라... 중앙 저장소가 딱히 없어요... 리모트 저장소가 있을뿐이지.. :)
<jasonjang> 개발 고수들 말로는 따지지 말고 걍 편한 거 쓰라"는데...(물론 난 개발자 아니지만) 그리고 그 왈 "끝이 없는 얘기다" 라고...
<PotatoGim> 그렇죠~ pull 받은 모두가 저장소가 되는데...
<ujuc> 브렌치 잘못 넣었다가... 죽어나는 경우도 있긴해요.;;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋ :)
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 원격 저장소가 전체 저장소로 통합은 해야하니까...
<ujuc> 뭐 편한대로 기능은 가능하니까요 :)
<ujuc> SVN방식으로 쓰는 경우도 있고요 :) ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 개인 위키라..
<jasonjang> drake_kr: 나 호출한 일 유통기한 지났어요? ㅎ
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 컨택터 등록 해줘야 하는데요
<drake_kr> 목록에 안떠요
<drake_kr> PotatoGim: 님이요
<ujuc> 블로그로는 감당안되는 데이타들을 정리할 방법이 없음...
<PotatoGim> 아..
<PotatoGim> 이상하네요...;;
<jasonjang> 런치패드 아이디가 ~PotatoGim 맞아요?
<drake_kr> http://cafe.naver.com/longchopsticks/725
<PotatoGim> 네, 맞습니다~
<ujuc> 오마나 집에 다 있네...
<ujuc> 김치를 잘 익하야겠군요...음..
<ujuc> http://seriot.ch/resources/talks_papers/i_love_unicode_softshake.pdf
<ujuc> unicode 잘 설명해놨네요..
<PotatoGim> 오... 자료 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<ujuc> 해커뉴스를 따라갈수가 없네요ㅠ.ㅠ.
<ujuc> 몇일 미루면 안되는 거였어..ㅠ..ㅠ
<drake_kr> 블로그로 불가능하다니
<drake_kr> 말도안됨
<ujuc> 됨..
<drake_kr> ujuc: 삼겹살도 안먹고 부산가다니
<jasonjang> drake_kr: PotatoGim: 런치패드 아이디 와 이름 차이 영어로 Gin ji-hyeon 인가? <---- 찾아 보시고...
<jasonjang> 하는 김에 박정규 님은 ?
<drake_kr> 아예 ctrl+u 눌렀는데
<drake_kr> 목록 안 뜹니다 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 영어 김지현을 찾아봤고요? drake_kr ^^
<drake_kr> 네 안나와요
<jasonjang> 나 위 오타. Gin --> Gim 나에겐 보이는데....헐~
<drake_kr> gim 이 몇개 보이긴 합니다.
<jasonjang> 지금 이 컴에선 스샽 찍어 올릴 수도 없는데...
<ujuc> https://twitter.com/ujuc/status/527839184078123010/photo/1 에버노트만 이정도면.. 불가능함...
<jasonjang> PotatoGim: ping
<PotatoGim> 네~
<jasonjang> 1/2 launchpad 개인 페이지에 본인 보이죠?
<jasonjang> 2/2 launchpad 포럼 페이지에 본인 보이죠?
<PotatoGim> 1:네, 2:네
<drake_kr> 음 뭐가 잘못된거징
<jasonjang> 나도 둘 다 보여요
<jasonjang> drake_kr: 스샽은 아니고, 글자 갈무리 해 보면
<jasonjang> gilchris 2006-05-03 – Approved
<jasonjang> Gim Ji-Hyeon 2014-08-22 – Approved
<jasonjang> Guillaume Bottex 2010-06-28 – Approved
<drake_kr> ujuc: 622개면 얼마 안되잖아
<jasonjang> 첫 페이지, 이름 순서 정렬, 가운데..쯤에 있어요.
<drake_kr> jasonjang: 런치패드에는 있는데, loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ko 페이지에서 수정하려 하니 안돼요
<ujuc> drake_kr 인덱스만 4개에요...
<drake_kr> 방금 stoutcho 집어넣어봤어요
<jasonjang> 일단, 런치페드에...owner = drake 해 놓고, 연락 이메일에 potato 해 주면 좋고요.
<jasonjang> 런치패드에는 있는데, loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ko 페이지에서 수정하려 하니 안돼요 <---- 이거는 지금 보께요.
<drake_kr> 이메일 여러개 등록 못 하고요 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 3개까지 했었는데...
<jasonjang> 4개인가?
<drake_kr> 어떻게 해요?
<jasonjang> 런치페드에는 2개까지 해 봤고요. 로코위키는 3(4)개 기억이 나요, 그 후 바뀌었는지....
<drake_kr> ; 로 안되는뎅..
<drake_kr> ,인가
<drake_kr> 스페이스도 아니고
<jasonjang> 어느 페이지에서요?
<jasonjang> 로코 위키 페이지는
<drake_kr> 런치패드요
<jasonjang> <---- 얘가 무 권한 으로 편집창을 볼 수가 없네요.
<drake_kr> 런치패드에 이메일 수정
<drake_kr> 오잉?
<drake_kr> 권한이 없을리가요..
<jasonjang> 당연히 없죠!!!! ㅎ
<drake_kr> 일반 위키 수정 권한은 가지고 계신거구요?
<drake_kr> 아니라면 문제가 되는데요..
<jasonjang> 예, 로그인 후   우리 로코팀 페이지+딴 위키  수정은 가능하지만, 멤버 편집 *무* 권한
<drake_kr> 음, 런치패드에서 어드민으로 잠깐 승급하면 되나요?
<jasonjang> (로코)위키에서 요
<jasonjang> drake_kr: 난 지금 laucnpad 에서 전자우편 3개등록 중. 계속 가능할 듯
<drake_kr> 팀 어드민은
<drake_kr> 런치패드 따라가는거 같은디요
<jasonjang> 4개 등록 했어요.
<jasonjang> 예, 아마 런치패드 최우선 일꺼요. (아~ ㅠㅠ 가물가물) 미안합니다.
<drake_kr> 팀 어드민에 등록 되었습니다
<drake_kr> 수정 가능하실거에요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> 내가 하라고요? ^^^^ ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 알았어요. ㅎ
<drake_kr> potatogim님 안나와요 ㅜ.ㅡ
<drake_kr> ㅡ.ㅜ
<jasonjang> 알았...해 보께요. ㅎ
<PotatoGim> 으으...
<jasonjang> 일단 편집창은 보이네요. drake_kr
<jasonjang> PotatoGim: http://loco.ubuntu.com/  <--- 이 페이지 우상귀에 계정 있어요?
<PotatoGim> 잠시만요~
<drake_kr> 으.. 야동 봐야지
<jasonjang> drake_kr: 핑
<drake_kr> 뽕
<jasonjang> drake_kr: 제목이..........??
<drake_kr> 무슨제목이요?
<jasonjang> 얃옹
<drake_kr> 제목이뭐더라..
<drake_kr> 大型専属デビュー 南国のウルトラ美少女 ケイラ 라고 하네요
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 오 이런식으로
<drake_kr> 하는거군요
<drake_kr> PotatoGim: http://data.drake.kr/test/pot.png
<jasonjang> 일단 rt 티켓발행 등은 런치페드에서 진행하는 것이므로 한국팀 owner : drake_kr , admin : 1)써니 2)포테토 3)박정규 이렇게는 했으니 일하는데...문제는 없고요
<jasonjang> 위키 페이지는 아직 살펴 보는 중
<drake_kr> 낮에 권한은 다시 수거 하겠슴다 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 예, 쫌 이따 해도 되요. drake_kr ^^
<jasonjang> drake_kr: 위 화면은 왜?
<drake_kr> 권한 있으면 일 해야 하니
<drake_kr> PotatoGim: 님한테 저거 안 보이면 꽝 아닌가요
<jasonjang> 아~ 그 뜻. 저 페이지 보이긴 하죠. 다만 오른쪽 위 로긴하는 계정이 있냐/없냐? 고 내가 묻고 아직 답 못받았어요
<jasonjang> drake_kr: 조상무...콘텍터로 남겨 놓는 교?
<drake_kr> 일단은 위키관리를 맡고 있으니..
<jasonjang> ok
<jasonjang> drake_kr: 장태희는 런치패드 한국팀에서 왜 *보류* 회원이요?
<jasonjang> PotatoGim: 은 주무시나부다. ㅎ
<drake_lt> 장태히는
<drake_lt> 사인 아직 안해서요
<jasonjang> 오~ 새심한 drake_lt ^^ 짱 !
<drake_lt> 으히힉
<jasonjang> 그런 써클 장태히가 있나? ㅋㅋㅋ
<ujuc> ... 백지에 받으셨어야..
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 아~ drake_lt "요부분"이라고 쓴 거 지금 봤어요, 역시....세심한데 !!!
<drake_lt> 읭
<drake_lt> 데비안에 우분투 폰트 집어넣으니..
<drake_lt> 우분투같네..
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_lt> 매실 1.5리터를 다 마시니
<drake_lt> 오줌이 자주 마렵군요
<jasonjang> drake_lt: 내가 한 일 1) 런치패드 한국팀에 포테토+박정규를 admin 으로 등록 2) 로코 위키에는 수정사항 없어요. 여기까지 하고 끝.
<ujuc> ... 헉 매실...
<drake_lt> 조성모 1.5리터
<jasonjang> 내 권한 암때고 빼도 되고요. 또~ 음...로코위키에는 전자우편 1개만 올라가네요. 런치페드에는 여러개 올릴 수는 있는데 대표메일은 1개뿐. 하지만
<jasonjang> 하지만. 위 1)에서 전부 처리가 되겠어요. 1)권한 있으니 본인들이 2)하면 되겠죠? 예~
<jasonjang> 아~ drake_lt
<jasonjang> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ko/
<jasonjang> 됐고요. 내 권한은 내가 뺴고 나가꼐요.
<PotatoGim^Home> 다시 왔습니다~
<jasonjang> PotatoGim: 은 주무시나부다. ㅎ
<PotatoGim^Home> 이제 집에 왔습니다...^^ㅃㅂ
<jasonjang> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ko/ <---- PotatoGim^Home 여기 로긴 가능?
<drake_lt> 아우 내눈ㄲㄹ
<ujuc> 이상한걸봤구만..
<jasonjang> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ko/ <---- drake_lt 여기 잠깐 봐줘요. 조상무가 안보여
<jasonjang> 없어졌어요
<jasonjang> chae yeon cho 인데...못찾는 중이요
<PotatoGim^Home> 로그인되는 것 같습니다~~~
<jasonjang> 계정? PotatoGim^Home
<drake_lt> 일단
<drake_lt> 콘택타 등록
<drake_lt> 된거 같슴다
<PotatoGim^Home> 네, 리스트 확인 했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim^Home> 감사합니다 (__)
<jasonjang> PotatoGim^Home: 로코 위키 로긴 계정 이름이 런치페드와 같아요?
<jasonjang> 아 같구나. SSO 니까....
<PotatoGim^Home> 네, 모두 같습니다. ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 휴~ 이번엔 콘텍트 + 감자 김 했는데...딴 이들이 없었졌어요. 또 다쉬~
<jasonjang> 조채연만 못찾겠네. 시앙~
<drake_lt> 오잉
<jasonjang> drake_lt: 수정중이요
<jasonjang> 아직.
<jasonjang> 이제 다~ 보여 명단에요
<jasonjang> 3은 잡혔는데...조채연이 안보이네..왜 안보이지? 런치패드 어드민에서 누가 지웠나?
<jasonjang> 로코위키 편집하려면 조채연도 올려줘야하는데...
<drake_lt> 올렸슴다
<drake_lt> 반영엔 시간좀 걸릴거에요
<jasonjang> drake_lt: 수고 많았어요. 깔끔하네요. 이제 나만 내가 빼께요
<jasonjang> 조채연, chae yeon cho, maid-o, stoucho21 <---------- 다 달라. 시앙~
<jasonjang> 어쩜 한 사람이 저리 다 다를 수가 있지? 으~
<jasonjang> drake_lt: 내 권한 뺐어요. DONE
<PotatoGim^Home> 가보겠습니다...^^ 안녕히들 주무세요~~
<monos> drake_lt: 님 외부인터넷 wifi가 다운 로드 35 업로드 30 메가 나오는데 이 인터넷으로 외부에서 동영상 볼려면 480p로 인코딩해놓고 외부에서 스마트폰으로 보면 안끊기고 버퍼링 없이 볼수 이씅ㄹ까요?
<monos> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> monos: 대신 대답해도 될지 모르겠지만, 위 숫자라면 이론적으로 = 계산상  동시에 10명이 봐도 문제없습니다.
<monos> jasonjang: 님 720도 가능할까요?
<monos> 720p 동영상이요
<jasonjang> 동시 4명 가능
<jasonjang> 정정 5명 가능
<monos> 저번에 지하철에서 내 서버에 있는 동영상 볼려니 720p가 안나오더라구요
<monos> 다운로드 30-40메가 업로드 30-35메가 속도였어요
<jasonjang> 중간에 어디선가 랙 걸렸겠죠? ^^
<monos> 그래서 480p로 인코딩해놓고 봐야 하나 생각했어요
<jasonjang> 그런데, 위 전송속도, 대역폭, (접속인원)1명보다 더 중요한 건 '초당 프레임 숫자' 즉 화질....젤 큰 변수죠.
<monos> 서버는 거의 혼자 사용해서 혼자 보는데요 무선인터넷이 불안정한 와이파이 구간이 많은거 같기도 합니다.
<jasonjang> 해상도 보다 프레임 률.
<monos> 29프레임을 인코딩해요
<jasonjang> 초고급은 아녀도 아주 고급이군요.
<jasonjang> 윽 시간이 벌써 이케...또 봐요~ 여러분!
<monos> 잘가세요
<autowiz> 안녕히 주무세요~
<autowiz> 우와와 써니님 ~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하시지요? ^^
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 새벽 시간까지 계시네요
<autowiz> 네 뭐 어쩌다 보니 또 이시간이네요
<Seony> 그래도 피곤하진 않으신가봐요...
<autowiz> 요즘 좀 연속으로 이렇다보니
<autowiz> 밤에 1~2시간 살짝 졸다가
<autowiz> 아침 낮까진 괜찮은데 16시 쯤 되면 아주 졸려 주겠더라구요
<autowiz> 19시 넘어가면 또 팔팔해집니다 ㅋ
<Seony> 생활패턴이 깨지는군요..
<autowiz> 패턴보다 일단 살아남아야 하니까요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 아... 하긴 그렇네요..
<autowiz> 젊어서 고생은 사서도 한다잖아요 ^^
<autowiz> 별로 안남았을지도 모르지만 아직은 젊어서요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 출근합니다
<jason_AKA_hL1sxa>  
<autowiz> 　
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<monos> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> hi~ monos
<monos> jasonjang: 님 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> 리눅스에서 스트리밍 서버 써요?
<monos> jasonjang: 스트리밍 서버는 아니고 그냥 ftp서버 서요
<monos> jasonjang: ftp에 동영상 인코딩해서 놓고 외출시 보고 있어요
<jasonjang> ftp로 동영상을 실시간 받아 본다고요?
<monos> 네 실시간을 봐요
<monos> 삼바는 외부 접속이 너무 오래걸리고 느려서 ftp 써요
<jasonjang> 예에~ 그게 가능하군요. ^^
<monos> jasonjang: 님 아직 답을 못찾았어요
<jasonjang> 리눅스에서 윈도우 네트워크 쓰는 답이요?
<monos> jasonjang: 인터넷 2대 컴2대씩 연결한걸 네트워크만이라도 다 연결하고 싶은데요
<jasonjang> 아~ ㅋ
<monos> 아니요 그건 해결했자나요
<jasonjang> 아뇨, 내 그 답 못 받았는데요?! ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 내가 내준 숙제였쟎아요. ㅎ
<monos> 그거 워크그룹이라서 그런거 아닌가요?
<monos> 하나는 윈도우고
<monos> 하나는 리눅스라서
<monos> 윈도우 그룹으로 통합된거 같아요
<jasonjang> 아 그랬어요? 하나는 그놈 환경, 나머지는 유니티 환경. 난 그렇게 봤는데...말이죠.
<monos> 틀렷을지도 몰라요
<monos> 아 맞다
<monos> 그놈이랑 우분투였는데요
<monos> 맞다 잘못생각하고 있었네요
<monos> 그게 왜 그런거에요?
<monos> 저는 모르겠어요
<jasonjang> 그러니 숙제 죠! ㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-10-31
<monos> jasonjang: 공유기 때문에 그런거 아닐까요?
<jasonjang> 1/2 아뇨, 삼바 정의를 잘못 적용(=사용)하고 있는 거죠. 또
<jasonjang> 2/2 지난 밤 말씀드린  전송속도와 대역폭, 화질 계산은 스트리밍에 적용된 산수고요, ftp 방식이라면 더 끊길 수 있을꺼요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> 하이~ 예밀님
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> jasonjang: 님 공유기 2대를 네트워크로 묶을려고 하는데요
<monos> jasonjang: 제 생각이 가능한건지 모르겠어요
<monos> jasonjang: 1번컴퓨터 랜카드 두개 달아서 각각 다른 공유기에 물리면 다 같이 네트워크가 물릴까요?
<Work_Seony> 제가 늘 말하지만, 한 대에서 2개의 인터넷은 안됩니다.
<monos> Work_Seony: 네 인터넷은 하나 포기하고
<monos> Work_Seony: 네트워크만 다 같이 공유는 가능할거 같아서요
<Work_Seony> 하나는 인터넷, 하나는 내부 네트워크요?
<monos> 네
<monos> 각각 다른 공유기에 물리면
<monos> 다 같은 네트워크로 쓸수 있을지 의문이 되어서요
<monos> 공유기 2대
<Work_Seony> 각각 다른 공유기에 물리는데, 다 같은 네트워크로 쓴다는 말이 이해가 안가는데요
<monos> 1 , 2번 컴퓨터가 3번 공유기에 물림
<monos> 4 ,5번 컴퓨터가 6번 공유기에 물림
<monos> 1번 컴퓨터에 랜카드 2개를 장착해서 6번 공유기 물리면
<monos> 1 2 4 5번 네트워크를 다 같이 사용할수 있을지 의문
<Work_Seony> 1,2번 컴퓨터와 4,5번 컴퓨터는 다른 네트워크니까, 즉 둘끼리는 통신이 안되는 거에요.
<monos> 네
<monos> 그걸 다 같이 하고 싶은데 방법을 몰라서요
<yemharc> 왜 그렇게 쓰시려는지?
<Work_Seony> 아... 별로 어려운건 없는데, 왜 그리 복잡하게 하실려고 하세요?
<Work_Seony> 저렇게 쓰실려면 공유기도 2대나 필요하고, 랜카드도 한장 더 들어가야하고...
<monos> 공유기는 2대에요
<monos> 인터넷도 2회선
<yemharc> gma
<yemharc> 음
<monos> 전부 같이 활용하고 싶어서요
<yemharc> 브릿지 연결하면 될거 같은데
<yemharc> 회선이 왜 2개죠?
<monos> 인터넷 회선 다른업체꺼 2개 사용중이에요
<yemharc> 아니, 왜 2개나 사용중이신건가요?
<Work_Seony> 말씀하신대로, 1번이나 2번 컴퓨터에 랜카드 한 장을 더 꼽고, 걔를 6번 공유기에 물리면 됩니다.
<monos> 해지 할려면 위약금이 사용하는거 보다 더 많아서 2개 그냥 쓰고 있어요
<Work_Seony> 그냥 별다른 설정은 필요없구요, dhcp만 주시면 되요
<yemharc> 아항
<yemharc> Work_Seony: 근데 그래봐야 어차피 하나만 쓰게 되니 별 의미는 없네요
<monos> 네트워크만이라도 공유해 주고 싶어서요
<monos> 컴퓨터끼리 자료 공유라도 하고 싶어서요
<yemharc> 거기부터가 좀 이상한건데요
<Work_Seony> yemharc, 내부끼리 자료교환 하신대서요
<yemharc> 그냥 공유기 하나로 쓰셔도 아무 문제가 없어 보이는데........
<Work_Seony> yemharc, 혹시 맥으로 바쇽 인피니트 해보셨어요? 한글이 안나오네요
<yemharc> 제가 보기엔 2개 다 있으니까 어떻게든 쓰려고 일을 만드시는 느낌이라.......
<yemharc> Work_Seony: 스팀 -> 라이브러리 -> 게임명 우클릭 -> 속성 -> 언어설정
<Work_Seony> 어제 별짓 다 해봤는데 안되서 구글링해보니, 원래 맥은 안된다는 글 밖에 안보이더라구요
<yemharc> 엥 아뇨 맥도 지원하는데요
<Work_Seony> 오늘 집에 가서 다시 해봐야겠군요
<yemharc> 아니면 그걸수도 있겠네요
<yemharc> 아, 아닌데..... 바쇽은 인증도 다 받은건데.....
<Work_Seony> 집에 가서 다시 해보죠.
<yemharc> 아........
<yemharc> 시작됐군요
<Work_Seony> 어제 그래서 걍 슬리핑독스 했는데, 이게 계속 하다보니 반복되서 지루하네요
<yemharc> .......할로윈 세일
<Work_Seony> 한국에서는 스팀 결제할 때, 해외 결제 되는 카드로만 되는 거에요?
<yemharc> 네
<Work_Seony> 그럼 수수료랑 환율차이 좀 있죠?
<yemharc> 대부분 비자나 마스터 로고 박혀있으면 다 되긴 합니다
<yemharc> 요상하게 해외결제 수수료는 없는데
<yemharc> 환율은 그 달 평균환율로 하는거 같아요
<Work_Seony> 혹시 필요하시면 제가 구매해드릴테니까 저한테 말씀하세요.  한국 매매기준율로 받을께요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ 넵
<yemharc> 사실 지금은 연말세일을 노리고 있어요
<yemharc> 연말에는 각종 GOTY들이 우루루...........
<Work_Seony> 어차피 저도 한국 통장에 돈 좀 보내야하거든요
<Work_Seony> 해외결제 필요하실 때마다 제가 여기서 결제해드리고 돈은 한국에서 받고 하면 서로 좋을 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> (실은 이런 게 환치기...)
<yemharc> ?!
<yemharc> 해주시면 저야 좋죠
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ 필요하실 때 말씀하세요
<yemharc> 네 :)
<yemharc> 생각해보니
<Work_Seony> 근데, 할로윈 세일 그냥 그렇네요
<yemharc> 스팀게임은 선물로 받으면 되는군요
<Work_Seony> 네 그렇게들 한다더라구요
<yemharc> 그럼
<yemharc> 연말에 신세 지도록 하겠습니다
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 넵.  신세는요 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 근데, 진짜 세일 품목 별거 없네요
<yemharc> 딱히 건질거라고는 폴아웃3 정도인거같네요
<Work_Seony> 저는 플3용 폴아웃3 사서 해봤는데, 그래픽이 영 구려서 도저히 못하겠더라구요
<Work_Seony> 마치 물 위를 걷는 듯한 움직임에...
<Work_Seony> 바로 반품했ㅇ써요
<yemharc> 아 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 레지던트 이블 5가 있네요
<Work_Seony> 앨런웨이크도 있고..
<yemharc> 데드 아일랜드 Escape가 있네요
<yemharc> 혹시 SRPG 좋아하시면 Child of Light 추천해요
<Work_Seony> yemharc, 제가 어제 얘기한거 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NFXON1Q/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<yemharc> 유저 한글화도 있어요
<yemharc> 유니티 번들...
<Work_Seony> 번들도 중요하지만요, 그것보다 더 핵심인게,
<Work_Seony> 마이크로소프트가, 엑박 360이나 플3을 갖다주면 $100에 매입을 해줘요
<Work_Seony> 그러면, 유니티 번들까지 치면 사실상 기계를 $200에 주고 사는거죠
<yemharc> 진짜 안팔리긴 안팔리나보네요
<yemharc> 그거 가져가서 재처리 한다고 해도 그냥 적자일텐데.......
<Work_Seony> 그쵸 얼마나 안팔리면 저러겠어요
<Work_Seony> 소문에는, 마소가 엑박용만 유니티 좋게 만들으라고 압박 넣는다는데...
<yemharc> 아.... 만약에 진짜 그렇게 나오면
<yemharc> 둘이 같이 망할텐데........
<Work_Seony> 근데요, 모 게임사 개발자가 은근슬쩍 얘기한 것 중 하나가, 콘솔 회사에서 압력 많이 넣는대요
<Work_Seony> 피씨버전 퀄러티 제한하라고.
<yemharc> 그쵸
<yemharc> 실제로 다운그레이드 되는거 좀 많습니다
<yemharc> 근데 그게 문제가
<yemharc> 예전에는 '성능이 못 받쳐줘서'라는게 가능했는데
<yemharc> 이젠 안된다는거죠
<Work_Seony> 글쵸
<Work_Seony> 유저들이 바보도 아니고..
<yemharc> 데메크 리부트도 세일이군요
<yemharc> 아 요건 끌린다........
<Work_Seony> 데메크 재밌어요?
<yemharc> DmC 라고 되어 있는건데요
<yemharc> 요건 리부트 작품이에요
<yemharc> 컨트롤이 아주 간단한데도 화려하고 빠릿빠릿해서
<yemharc> 액션적으로 평가가 좋아요
<yemharc> 시야처리도 잘 되어 있고요
<yemharc> 이전 데메크 시리즈는 지금와서 하긴 재미없는데 요건 재밌습니다
<yemharc> 아마 엑박라이브에 체험판도 있을거에요
<yemharc> 데드 스페이스 1-2 합본팩도 세일이군요
<Work_Seony> 옛날에 플2 시절에 해봤는데, 좀 별로였던 기억이 있어요
<yemharc> 데메크요?
<Work_Seony> 네
<yemharc> 이전 시리즈들은 지금와서 보면 그냥 수작 정도 느낌이에요
<yemharc> "저 당시에 이정도면 잘 만들었구나" 하는 느낌
<yemharc> 사실 그런 쪽 액션이라면 갓 오브 워가 최곱니다
<yemharc> 근데 이건 끝끝내 PC판을 안내줘서 ㅠㅠ
<Work_Seony> 독점작이죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 갓오브워는 제 인생에서 경험한 액션게임중에 단연 최고였습니다
<Work_Seony> 전 어제, 플스랑 엑박 전력소모가 150와트도 안된다는걸 보고나서는, 이제 컴퓨터로 겜은 왠만하면 안하려구요
<Work_Seony> 어차피 그래픽카드+파워 합치면, 겜기 두개 다 사는 거랑 돈이 비슷해요
<yemharc> 그쵸
<yemharc> 사실 한국처럼 온라인 게임 할거 아니면
<yemharc> 요샌 그게 그거라........
<yemharc> 다만 콘솔의 단점은 독점작이죠
<yemharc> 플4 샀는데 엑박에만 나오거나 할땐 눈물이.........
<Work_Seony> 게다가 그래픽카드에 파워 700와트 꼽으면, 그만큼 전기세도 나갈거고...
<Work_Seony> 콘솔은 두개 다 살거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 어차피 얼마 안해서..
<Work_Seony> 연말이나 블랙프라이 데이 때 세일하면 플4 사고, 이번 세일에는 엑박을 사는 거죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_m> 음
<bluedusk> 스팀에서는 이미 할로윈 세일 시작했다는 소문이 있던데요?
<yemharc_m> 네
<yemharc_m> 하고 있습니다
<Work_Seony> 아까 그 얘기 하고 있었는데요 ㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> 지금 하고있어요
<bluedusk> 헐.. 저 이제 막 출근해서.;
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<Work_Seony> 근데 물건이 영 별로에요
<Work_Seony> 생색내기 같은...
<yemharc_m> 그래도 전 건질게 조금 있네요
<Work_Seony> 결제 필요하시면 얘기하세요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_m> ㅎㅎ 넵
<bluedusk> 역시 무언가를 아는것과 그걸 누군가에게 설명한다는건 완전 다른일 같아요..
<bluedusk> 하아.;
<yemharc> 설명은 힘들어요 ㅠㅠ
<Work_Seony> 그래서 교육학이라는 학문이 있는 것이죠 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> ..굳이 교육까지아니더라도 ..; 음 뭐 여튼
<bluedusk> 진짜 제가 컴맹만 아니였어도!!
<monos> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<monos> yemharc, 님 혹시 리눅스에서 랜카드2개가 제대로 잡힌지 아는방법없을까요?
<monos> 윈도우에서 랜카드 2개 다니깐 하나가 자꾸 노란색 충돌 되어서 리눅스에 달았는데 잘모르겠네요
<Work_Seony> 같은 공유기에 연결하셨나보네요
<monos> Work_Seony, 랜카드 2개 다니깐 윈도우 컴퓨터에서 충돌나서 리눅스컴퓨터로 이전했어요
<monos> dmesg | grep -i ethernet
<monos> [    1.469251] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded
<monos> [    1.470677] 8139cp: 8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.3 (Mar 22, 2004)
<monos> [    1.472548] 8139too: 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28
<monos> [   19.779033] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3
<monos> 랜카드 2개 잡힌거 맞죠?
<Work_Seony> 음... 충돌이 나는 이유가, 둘 다 외부로 접속이 가능하기 때문에 그런 거에요
<yemharc> 음?
<Work_Seony> 윈도우 입장에서는, 어떤 카드를 외부 접속시 쓸 게이트웨이로 설정해야할지 모르는 거죠
<monos> 그럼 랜카드충돌난 랜카드에 들어가서 설정을 해야 하겠네요?
<Work_Seony> 아뇨 랜카드에서는 따로 설정할 게 없구요,
<monos> 지금은 리눅스 컴퓨터에 꼽았어요
<Work_Seony> 아... 윈도우에서는 어디서 해야하는지 모르겠네요.  해본적이 없어서..
<monos> 리눅스 컴퓨터에 랜카드 2개 달았어요
<Work_Seony> 내부 네트워크에 해당하는 주소를 라우팅 테이블에 추가시켜주면 되는데...
<yemharc> 랜카드 2개가 잡혔는지라고 하셔도........
<yemharc> 그냥 ifconfig 하시면 되는데요.......
<monos> root@gnome:~# lspci | grep -i Ethernet
<monos> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<monos> 03:05.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8100/8101L/8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter (rev 10)
<monos> 랜카드는 2개 제대로 잡힌거 같네요
<samahui_web> 안녕하세요
<samahui_web> 오늘도 활기찬 하루 되세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<monos> Work_Seony, 랜카드는 2개 잡혔는데 어떻게 설정해야 할지 모르겠습니다.
<monos> 안녕하세요
<ujuc> 안녕하세요 :)
<Nymph> (ㅡㅡ ) ( ㅡㅡ)
<yemharc> (ㅇ ㅇ)
<drake_kr> ('' )( '')(.. )( ..)
<drake_kr> 한가하신분 없겠지
<drake_kr> 역시 한가한분은 없지..
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요...
<PotatoGim> clear
<PotatoGim> 아...
<monos> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> monos님이랑은 아침에 인사를 했고...ㅎ
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> PotatoGim: 왜? filter 또는 ignore 쓰지 그래요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<monos> jasonjang: 님 저 혹시 리눅스에서 랜카드 2개 사용해서 공유기 2대 연결할려고 하는데 잘안되요
<monos> 리눅스 컴퓨터 랜카드 2개를 공유기 1번 공유기 2번에 연결해서 공유기 2대를 공유 할려고 하는데요 잘안되요
<jasonjang> 그렇게 해 볼 기회가 없었어요. 그래서 몰라요.
<jasonjang> 아마도
<jasonjang> 아마도 CCNA 공부하면 될거여요.
<jasonjang> 많은 사람들이 인터넷 2회선을 동시에 쓸 기회가 없었는데, monos님은 기회가 좋으니 먼저 하고 좀 알려주세요. ^^
<PotatoGim> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<monos> 인터넷 2회선은 서니님이 안된데요
<PotatoGim> 들켰네요...
<monos> 그런데 공유기 2대는 연결할수 있다고 했는데요 잘안되네요
<PotatoGim> 2대를 어떻게 연결하려고 하시는거죠?
<monos> 리눅스 컴퓨터에 랜카드 2개 해서 공유기 1 번 공유기 2번에 연결하면 전체 네트워크 된다고 했는데요
<monos> 전 공유자체가 안되요
<PotatoGim> 공유기1 - 리눅스 장비 - 공유기2 이렇게죠?
<PotatoGim> 공유기 1, 2번은 모두 공인망에 연결되있나요?
<monos> 네
<monos> PotatoGim:  공유기1번 외부 인터넷
<monos> 공유기2번에도 외부 인터넷
<yemharc> 흐으......
<PotatoGim> 우선 리눅스 머신이 중간에서 라우팅을 해야하니까 ...
<PotatoGim> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward 해보시겠어요?
<monos_> 네
<monos_> root@gnome:~# echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<monos_> root@gnome:~#
<monos_> 아무것도 안나와요
<PotatoGim> 네. 이제 한번 공유기 1번에서 리눅스 장비의 2번 공유기에 물린 포트로 ICMP를 날려보시겠어요?
<monos_> PotatoGim, 어떻게 하는지 모르겠습니다.
<PotatoGim> ping 날려보시면 됩니다.
<PotatoGim> 리눅스 eth0가 1번이고, eth1이 2번이면
<PotatoGim> 1번 공유기의 다른 클라이언트에서 리눅스 장비의 eth1에 할당된 IP 주소로 ping~~
<monos_> ifconfig 하면 eth0은나오는데요 eht1은 안나와요
<PotatoGim> ...
<yemharc> 그럼 없는건데요
<yemharc> ...
<PotatoGim> 리눅스 장비에서 eth0, eth1 둘 다 IP를 받으셔야 합니다.
<yemharc> 아까 제가 ifconfig 해보라고 말씀드렸더니 있다고 하지 않으셨어요?
<yemharc> imsu: 오랜만이에요
<monos_> root@gnome:~# dmesg | grep -i ethernet
<monos_> [    1.468751] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded
<monos_> [    1.472009] 8139cp: 8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.3 (Mar 22, 2004)
<monos_> [    1.473830] 8139too: 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28
<monos_> [   19.847426] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3
<monos_> 랜카드 2장 물린거 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 그건 커널 드라이버
<yemharc> 랜카드가 인식된거랑
<yemharc> IP 설정된거는 별개죠
<PotatoGim> IP는 따로 설정하셔야 합니다.
<yemharc> 전자 도어락 사다 달아도 비밀번호 설정 안하면 의미 없잖아요
<monos_> 아이피를 따로 설정하는 방법을 잘 모르겠습니다.
<PotatoGim> sudo vim /etc/network/interfaces
<PotatoGim> 열어보세요
<monos_> 열어 보니 자동으로 되어 있어요
<PotatoGim> 열면 아마 ifacte eth0 inet blahblah 되있으면
<PotatoGim> 복사하셔서 밑에다가 붙여넣고
<monos_> auto lo
<monos_> iface lo inet loopback
<PotatoGim> eth1으로 이름 바꾸시고
<PotatoGim> 다른건 없나요?
<yemharc> auto eth1 있어요?
<monos_> 이거 2개 밖에 없어요
<PotatoGim> ...
<yemharc> 엥
<yemharc> 아 혹시
<PotatoGim> 네트워크 매니저 쓰시나...?
<yemharc> 그래픽 모드로 쓰시나
<PotatoGim> 혹시 GUI로 작업하고 계시나요?
<monos_> 네 우분투 그놈 패키지 깔아서 사용하고 있어요
<PotatoGim> 아... 넷맨..
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 그럼 오른쪽 위에
<yemharc> 인터넷 설정으로 하세요
<monos_> 네
<monos_> 케이블 연결 있네요
<monos_> 랜카드 추가 하는게 없고 브릿지
<monos_> 가상랜추가
<imsu> yemharc: 헬로우 ~~^^
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos_> yemharc, 님 아무리 찾아봐도 랜카드 추가하는걸 못찾겠습니다.
<monos_> 가상사설망 본딩 브릿지 가상LAN 4가지 있는데 다 눌러봐도 안되네요
<yemharc> 아뇨 그런데에 없죠.......
<yemharc> 그냥 IP 설정하는데 가면 랜카드 선태개서 설정 가능한건데........
<monos_> ip설정하는곳을 못찾겠습니다.
<monos_> yemharc, 님 이더넷 연결 찾은거 같아요
<monos_> 이더넷 연결 1 번 이미 연결 되어 있음
<monos_> 추가해서 이더넷 연결 2번 하는데요
<monos_> 맥어드레스 이더넷 연결 1번이랑 같습니다.
<monos_> 맥어드레스가 eth1번이 안나와요
<monos_> eth0번 밖에 안나와요
<monos_> 랜카드가 고장난걸까요?
<monos_> 윈도우 컴퓨터 꼽아서 장치관리자에 보니깐 노란색 충돌 마크나왔습니다.
<yemharc> 그런건 별 의미 없구요...
<monos_> 네
<yemharc> 양쪽 랜카드에 다 인터넷 케이블은 연결 했어요?
<monos_> 네
<monos_> 연결 완료에요
<yemharc> 불도 들어와요? 깜빡깜빡
<monos_> 깜빡이지는 않고 녹색불이 들어와 있어요
<yemharc> 그럼 하드웨어 패스
<yemharc> ifconfig 하면 eth1 항목이 아예 없어요?
<monos_> 네
<monos_> 그것이 제일 문제네요
<yemharc> sudo lshw -C network
<monos_> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 랜카드 두개 다 리얼텍?
<monos_> 네
<yemharc> lsmod |grep -i 'rtl'
<yemharc> RTL이에요
<monos_> monos@gnome:~$ lsmod |grep -i 'RTL'
<monos_> monos@gnome:~$ lsmod |grep -i 'rtl'
<monos_> monos@gnome:~$ sudo -s
<monos_> root@gnome:~# lsmod |grep -i 'rtl'
<monos_> root@gnome:~# lsmod |grep -i 'RTL'
<monos_> 하나는 메인보드에 붙어 있는 랜카드
<monos_> 두번째는 pci슬롯에 꼽는 랜카드에요
<yemharc> 결과 아무것도 안나와요?
<monos_> 네
<monos_> 아무것도 안나와요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 그럼
<yemharc> lsmod |grep -i 'r81'
<monos_> root@gnome:~# lsmod |grep -i 'r81'
<monos_> r8169                  71471  0
<monos_> mii                    13934  1 r8169
<yemharc> Seony: 안녕하세요
<monos_> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> monos: 랜카드 모듈이 하나밖에 안 올라갔는데요?......
<monos_> 8139랜카드가 안보이네요
<monos_> 커널드라이브는 2개 나오는데 이상하네요
<Seony> yemharc: 맥에서 스팀 실행하고 바쇽 우클릭 -> 설정 -> 언어 들어가니까 한글은 안보이네요.  윈도우용만 되나봐요
<yemharc> 그렇군요
<yemharc> 아..... 그럼 내가 한게 윈도꺼 뽑아다 씌운거였나;;
<monos_> <monos_> root@gnome:~# dmesg | grep -i ethernet
<monos_> <monos_> [    1.468751] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded
<monos_> <monos_> [    1.472009] 8139cp: 8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.3 (Mar 22, 2004)
<monos_> <monos_> [    1.473830] 8139too: 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28
<monos_> <monos_> [   19.847426] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3
<Seony> 아 근데 바쇽 용량이 34기가라, 그거 다시 받을 생각하니까 짜증나네요
<drake_kr> 인피니트요?
<yemharc> monos: sudo sh -C 'echo "blacklist 8139cp" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<yemharc> drake_lt: ㅇㅇ
<monos_> root@gnome:~# sudo sh -C 'echo "blacklist 8139cp" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<monos_> >
<yemharc> 끝에 ' 붙이세요
<yemharc> monos: sudo sh -C 'echo "blacklist 8139cp" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf'
<monos_> 34기가면 하루종일  받아야 겠어요
<drake_kr> 걍
<drake_kr> 하드들고와 ㅡㅡ
<yemharc> ?
<drake_kr> 다음주에 올때
<drake_kr> 하드들고와 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 저요?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 난 갑자기 왜;;
<drake_kr> 겜 가져가야지
<yemharc> 무슨겜요?
<drake_kr> 이것저것
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 아 근데
<drake_kr> 겜기에 겜 깔아야 하지 않겠나
<yemharc> 윈8이라 GPT인데 들러붙나
<monos_> yemharc, 제 컴퓨터 랜카드가 고장난게 아닐까요?
<drake_kr> 네트웍도 기가빗이라 괜찮을듯
<yemharc> monos: 하드웨어 고장이면 커널서도 안나오겠죠
<drake_kr> monos_: 이런건 그냥 모임때 컴터 들고오면 해결되는 경우가 많아요
<monos_> yemharc, 윈도우에 물리면 노란색 충돌 마크로 랜카드 잡히긴 해요
<yemharc> 윈도쪽은 모르겠는데 여튼 충돌이 난다는건 하드웨어는 인식했단 소립니다
<monos_> 네
<yemharc> 전 윈도에선 게임말고 할줄아는게 없어서
<drake_kr> 다 하는거네
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<monos_> yemharc, 윈도우나 리눅스나 둘중에 랜카드 2개 물려서 공유기 두대 네트워크 사용하고 싶어요
<drake_kr> 노인네들 '아유 난 컴터 몰라' 이러면 '이런 미친 노인네가 컴터로 고스돕은 잘 치더만'이라고 옆사람이 얘기하는 경우가 많지..
<monos_> eth1번이 아무리해도 안나오니 답답하네요
<yemharc> 위에 명령 입력했어요?
<monos_> 네
<yemharc> 리붓하세요
<monos_> 네
<monos_> <monos_> 34기가면 하루종일  받아야 겠어요
<PotatoGim> ff안나온다고 하시는게 어디에서 안나오시는건가요?
<monos_> root@gnome:~# sudo sh -C 'echo "blacklist 8139cp" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<monos_> >
<monos_> 이거 ㅊ치고 리붓하면 되죠?
<yemharc> 끝에 ' 붙이세요
<yemharc> sudo sh -C 'echo "blacklist 8139cp" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf'
<monos_> root@gnome:~# sudo sh -C 'echo "blacklist 8139cp" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf'
<monos_> sh: 0: Can't open echo "blacklist 8139cp" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<monos_> 리붓하고 올게요
<yemharc> 엥......
<yemharc> 아
<PotatoGim> ....
<yemharc> sh로 했네
<yemharc> 그리고 그냥 가버렸네.
<yemharc> ...
<PotatoGim> ......
<yemharc> monos_: 명령어 잘못 알려드렸네요
<monos_> yemharc, 님 여전히 안나와요
<yemharc> sudo su -c 'echo "blacklist 8139cp" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf'
<yemharc> 한 다음 리붓하세요
<monos_> monos@gnome:~$ sudo su -c 'echo "blacklist 8139cp" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf'
<monos_> [sudo] password for monos:
<monos_> 이번엔 된듯
<yemharc> 그리고 오자마자 "그래도 안되요"라고 하겠지
<monos__> yemharc, 님 다음엔 어떻게 해야 되요?
<yemharc> 다시 lsmod |grep -i 'r81'
<monos__> monos@gnome:~$ lsmod |grep -i 'r81'
<monos__> r8169                  71471  0
<monos__> mii                    13934  1 r8169
<yemharc> 그냥 드라이버가 없나...
<monos__> 윈도우 컴퓨터에 한번 충돌없이 잡아봐야 겠어요
<monos__> 랜카드가 문제 있을지도 모르겠네요
<jasonjang>  당췌 믿지를 못하는...쩝 ㅎ
<monos> yemharc: 님 윈도우에서 이상없이 드라이브 잡았어요
<yemharc> 네
<monos> 작동도 잘되네요
<yemharc> 하드웨어 아니에요
<jasonjang> monos: 혹시 랜카드는 정상이예요?
<monos> jasonjang: 네 윈도우 컴에서 정상 작동 되요
<monos> yemharc: 윈도우에서 설정도 안해도 자동으로 다 되네요
<monos> 네트워크 다 자동으로 되네요
<monos> 4대 다 공유 되네요
<monos> 리눅스는 역시 어려워요
<jasonjang> monos: 자동으로 *다* 된다는 얘기는 *두개* 꼽았다"는 말씀이요?
<monos> 네
<monos> 윈도우 컴퓨터에 랜카드 2개 사용해서
<monos> 공유기 1 번과 2번에 연결
<monos> 공유기 1번에 있는컴퓨터들과 공유기 2번에 있는컴퓨터들이 다 공유 되어서 네트워크가 뜨네요
<monos> 일단 윈도우 컴퓨터에서 네트워크 다 뜨는거 확인
<monos> 리눅스 컴퓨터들도 확인해봐야 되요
<drake_kr> 윈도우용은 묻지도 따지지도 않고 두 이더넷을 사용하는가봄
<jasonjang> 이순재냥? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 요
<razGon_MINILA> 할로윈!!
<razGon_MINILA> 그나저나 맥북에서 패러럴즈로 안드로이드 돌리는놈 이미지가 x86안드로이드 인가요?
<razGon_MINILA> 다른 놈인거 같아서요.
<yemharc> aosp_debug 이미지 아닌가요?
<samahui_TP> android-x86 맞는거 같네요
<samahui_TP> 확실히 x86 이미지네요. 설치 동영상에 나오네요
<razGon_MINILA> 근데 그것으로 하면
<razGon_MINILA> 잘안되는 어플도 있고 .
<razGon_MINILA> 세로로 보는 어플같은경우는 세로로 되버리는 사건이.
<razGon_MINILA> 다른 거라면 원래 안드로이드 x86을 받아서 써보려구요.
<razGon_MINILA> 맥북에서요.
<razGon_MINILA> 해부학 어플이 있는데. 그거 괜찮아서요.
<razGon_MINILA> 아이패드의 의미를 퇴색시킵니다.ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> yemharc, 오래간만입니다. 아직도 안드로이드 패드 구하시는 분 있으신지요?
<yemharc> razGon_MINILA: 넵 안녕하세요
<yemharc> razGon_MINILA: 아뇨 요새는 딱히 없네요
<razGon_MINILA> http://yesteria.wix.com/stufp
<yemharc> ㅇㅛ건 뭔가요
<razGon_MINILA> kpug.kr에서 안드로이드 패드의 대중화를 위한 프로젝트 합니다.
<yemharc> 아........ 표준 펌웨어라니
<yemharc> 불가능한 소리를........
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 그게 모든게 아니라.
<razGon_MINILA> 일정 패드를 구해서 그 기기에 대한 펌웨어를 사설로 지원한다는 겁니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 패드는 중국에서 직거래로 구입하고요.
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 특정 기기를요?
<razGon_MINILA> 예
<yemharc> 어...... 그거 의미가 있나요?
<razGon_MINILA> 지금 진행단계는 중국에서 미팅햇데요
<razGon_MINILA> 7인치 패드가 7.9만원
<razGon_MINILA> 미디어텍 쿼드에 1기가램.
<razGon_MINILA> 안드로이드 4.4
<razGon_MINILA> 해상도는 1024 혹은 1280
<yemharc> 아뇨 그것보다
<yemharc> 저걸 지원한다는게 펌웨어죠?
<yemharc> 제조사가 만들텐데 그걸 왜 하는지 의미를 모르겠는데요
<razGon_MINILA> 아. 중국제조사들이 허당인 경우가 많아서요.
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 그럼 하드웨어만 받고
<razGon_MINILA> 커펌을 만든다는 거죠.
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 나머지는 직접 한다는거군요
<yemharc> 이해했습니다
<razGon_MINILA> 물로 기본 프래임은 제조사것을 쓰겟지만요.
<yemharc> 저 개인적으로는 아라 프로젝트를 밀어달라고 하고 싶지만.......
<razGon_MINILA> 아라?
<razGon_MINILA> 핸폰요?
<razGon_MINILA> 모듈형 핸폰.
<razGon_MINILA> 아닌가?
<razGon_MINILA> ^^;ㅣ;
<yemharc> 그냥 조립컴 생각하시면 되요
<razGon_MINILA> 아..
<razGon_MINILA> 그건 이미 안해도 될듯요
<razGon_MINILA> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2594392&cate1=224&cate2=739&cate3=22657&cate4=0&keyword=%B0%AD%BF%F8%C0%FC%C0%DA+mhl
<razGon_MINILA> 이런게 나와버려서리.
<razGon_MINILA> 이제 모니터에 안드로이드 내장되서 나오는 모드도 될거 같아요.
<razGon_MINILA> 대략 도매로 사면 3만원이면 될거 같으니 그거 달아서 일반 모니터 달아서 팔면 괜찮을듯요.ㅎ
<monos> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> razGon_MINILA: 저 도킹스테이션은 어디다 쓰는건가요
<yemharc> 아라 프로젝트는 위에 말씀하신 모듈형 핸폰이 맞습니다
<yemharc> 제가 조립컴이라 해서 혼동을 드린거 같네요
<razGon_MINILA> 아..
<razGon_MINILA> yemharc, 갤럭시s3이후의 모델을 스테이션에 연결하고 usb드라이버나 혹은 키보드 마우스 설치해서 컴퓨터처럼 사용가능합니다.ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 일종의 노트북 스테이션이죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 아니 도킹독
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 솔직히 별로 할 수 있는건 없을거 같은 물건이네요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<bluedusk> halo?
<razGon_MINILA> 맛점하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 수고하셧습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 해피 할러윈 나잇!!
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 왜 아무도 없는가!!
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<lindol> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<jason_AKA_hL1sxa> 왜 잠 아니주무시고 ? ㅎ
<monos> 자고 왔습니다.
<jasonjang> 헐~ ㅋ
<monos> jason_AKA_hL1sxa: 님 네트워크 해결을 못하겠네요
<jasonjang> 포럼에 질문 올렸어요?
<monos> 아니요
<monos> jasonjang: 님 1번컴퓨터 랜카드 2개 달아서 공유기 1 공유기2에 연결했는데 1번 컴퓨터에서 1 2 3 4 다 나와요
<jasonjang> 포럼에 질문 올려 보세요. 또 포럼에 보니까 비슷한 질문과 참고될 만한 답글도 몇 개 있어 보이던데요.
<monos> 그런데 2번 컴퓨터 에서 하나가 안나와요
<monos> 3번 컴퓨터에서 1개가 안나와요
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요.  이른 새벽부터 계시네요...
<jasonjang> 포럼에 질문 올렸보세요~
<jasonjang> 하이~ Work_Seony !!
<monos> 2번 컴퓨터도 랜카드 두개 달아서 공유기 2개에 붙여야 다 되는거 같아요
<monos> Work_Seony: 님 안녕하세요
<monos> 네트워크는 어렵네요
<jasonjang> 공부를 해야 된다니까요. ㅎ
<monos> 네
<monos> 기초부터 공부해야 제대로 쓸수 있을거 같아요
<monos> 아무것도 모르고 무턱대고 쓸려니 힘드네요
<Work_Seony> 어렵지만, 공부해두면 다른 그 어떤 컴퓨터 지식보다 실생활에 훨씬 더 도움이 되죠...
<jasonjang> 화산 좀 나아졌어요? 민간인 수천명 대피령 발령했던 거 같던데 말이죠,
<Work_Seony> 아 그래요?
<Work_Seony> 잘 모르겠어요.  뉴스를 잘 안보고 살아서...
<jasonjang> 그리고, 또 어디? 최대 활화산이 터졌다고...이젠 빅알랜드..는 화면 뒤로? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 벵기로 가면 얼마나 걸려요?
<Work_Seony> 한국 뉴스가 더 심각해보이니까, 아무래도 한국 뉴스를 더 많이 보죠 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 푸하하하 (아구 챙피해서...)
<Work_Seony> 뱅기 타면 한 30분 정도요.  여기서 거기까지 한 300km 정도 떨어져있어요
<jasonjang> 여긴 좋은 얘기가 없어요.
<Work_Seony> 서울에서 전라도 정도 거리겠군요
<jasonjang> 예, 그럼...바람 방향만 맞으면 연기/구름도 보일 듯
<Work_Seony> 빅아일랜드 화산은 활화산이라 종종 터져요.  이번이 좀 크게 터져서 그렇죠...
<Work_Seony> 종종 있는 일이다보니 다들 무감각한 거 같네요
<jasonjang> 용암...무섭데요~ 우 ㄷㄷㄷ
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> 용암 얘기를 하시니 한 가자 재밌는 얘길 해드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 저도 들은 얘기라 정확하진 않은데요,
<jasonjang> 괜챦유~
<Work_Seony> 하와이 수돗물은 지하수거든요
<jasonjang> 잼있는 얘기는 정확할 필요도 없....아~ 그래요?
<Work_Seony> 근데 이 지하수가, 그러니까 현재 하와이 사는 주민들이 쓰는 물이 50년 전의 물이래요
<jasonjang> 지하수 --> 정수 --> 상수도...이렇게 써요?
<jasonjang> 엥? 무슨?
<Work_Seony> 하와이 제도 자체가 화산활동으로 생긴 섬이다보니,
<Work_Seony> 사실상의 땅은 현무암이라는 소리죠
<Work_Seony> 근데 아시다시피 현무암은 구멍이 뚫려있죠
<jasonjang> 자체가 필터 다?
<Work_Seony> 그러니까, 비가 오면서 그 물이 정화가 되는 거에요
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 그래서 땅속으로 흘러들어가는데, 그 과정에서 정화가 된다더라구요
<jasonjang> 무척 일리가 있거나 사실이겠는데요!
<Work_Seony> 한 가지 확실한 건, 물은 확실히 달라요
<Work_Seony> 한국에 가서 목욕할 떄랑 여기서 할 때랑 많이 다르거든요
<jasonjang> 수돗물 꼭지 열어서 그냥 마시죠?
<jasonjang> 어디가 더 좋다?
<Work_Seony> 네 다들 그냥 마셔요
<jasonjang> 본토도 그렇게 걍 마시더라고요.
<Work_Seony> 뭐가 더 좋은지는 저는 잘 모르겠지만, 제가 피부로 느낀 2가지 사실은,
<jasonjang> 예
<Work_Seony> 1.  설겆이할 때, 물로만 닦아도 기름기가 어느정도 닦여요
<Work_Seony> 기름기가 많지않은 그릇이라면, 물로만 해도 닦일 정도에요
<jasonjang> 아~
<Work_Seony> 2.  샤워를 하면, 비누로만 샤워를 해도 마치 바디샴푸를 쓴 것 같은 느낌이 들어요
<monos> 2번에 참 좋네요
<Work_Seony> 뭔가 좀 미끌미끌하다는 거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 한국에서 샤워하면, 바디샴푸를 써도 피부가 뽀드득 하거든요
<Work_Seony> 이 2가지가 가장 큰 차이점인데, 나머진 제가 좀 둔해서 잘 모르겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 아~ 정말 그렇겠네요. 2번요, 시골 살 때 경험했던 일.
<jasonjang> 좋은 거 네요.
<Work_Seony> 그래도, 물을 사먹는 사람이 대부분이라는 점! ㅎㅎ
<monos> 물사도 사서 먹는 세상
<monos> 물도 사서 먹는 세상
<Work_Seony> 왜 사먹냐고 물어보니까, 물은 깨끗한데 파이프가 더러울 거다 라네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 근데, 일리는 있는 얘기에요
<monos> 저희는 물 끓여 먹거나 끓일 시간이 없을때 생수 사서먹는데요
<Work_Seony> 보리차 같은거 많이 끓여먹죠...
<Work_Seony> 저도 그냥 맹물 마시면 심심하니까 종종 끓여먹긴 해요
<jasonjang> 본토에서는 아무곳에서나 수도꼭지 열어서 그냥 마시는 게 대부분이더라고요. 물론 병에든 물 사먹는 사람도 있고요.
<jasonjang> 심심...ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 근데 우리나라도 상수도는 깨끗하지 않나요?
<jasonjang> 서울은 배관을 녹 안스는 걸로 다 바꿨고요. 그래서 걍 먹어도 된다.........고 말은 하고요
<jasonjang> 시'에서 그렇게 주장을 하고요, 또 전화하면 단말까지 와서 수질 검사후 검사서 까지 뽑아 줘요.
<Work_Seony> 염소 냄새는 그래도 좀 나죠? ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 흠...당연히 무균, 무색이지만, 무향은 아녀요. 소독약 냄새가 너무 나서...
<jasonjang> 무균은 당연한 것이...소독약 땜에...ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 아시는 분은 아시겠지만, 염소 가스는 독가스...
<Work_Seony> 나치가 유태인 학살할 때 썼다죠
<jasonjang> 예, 게다가...불소 논란 때문에...좋다/나쁘다...지금은 불소를 안/넣는지 모르겠어요.
<Work_Seony> 불소는, 의사들조차도 아무런 효과가 없다고도 했어요
<jasonjang> 한 일주일 전에 뉴스 나온 내용인데..뭐냐면
<Work_Seony> 뭐랄까... 좀 음모론하고 연관된 거죠
<jasonjang> ㄱ 취수원에서 뽑은 물을 1, 2, 3 회사가 각각 다른 가격에 판다. <--- 문제 있다....라는 뉴스 나왔어요.
<Work_Seony> 몇년 전에 본건데요, 불소가 사람의 감정을 진정시키는 효과가 있대요.  그래서 불소를 지속적으로 섭취하게 되면 정부의 지시에 순응하게 된다 뭐 그런 거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 미국 음모론에서 나오는 얘기에요
<jasonjang> 한편 수긍이 가는 부분은 유통/광고비 차이인데.......기자+시민단체 왈 "그래도 가격편차가 너무 심하다, 지나치게 영리적이다" 라고 해서
<jasonjang> 정치꾼들 왈 "취수원이 일치하면 가격을 통일시키라"는 주장도 있어요.
<jasonjang> 미국 음모론도 한 음모론 하죠? ㅎ
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 그렇군요...
<Work_Seony> 모든 음모론의 시작은 미국 아니에요? ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<tmp_jang> testing (sorry)
<monos> jasonjang: 님 스트리밍 서버너 웹디브디 같은거 하는게 일반 삼바나 ftp로 들어가서 보는거보다 빠르고 자원도 적게 먹나요?
<jasonjang> 흠....
<monos> 스트리밍 서버 나 webdvd 같은거 만들어 볼까 하는데
<monos> 저번에 한번 깔아봣는데 차이도 없는거 같아서 포멧해서 다시 깔때는 아예 설치도 안했어요
<jasonjang> 그것들이 장/단점이 있어서요, 취향에 따라 골라서 편한 거 쓰면 되요.
<jasonjang> monos: 용도에 가장 적합하게 사용하려면: 미디분투 찾아 보시고, 삼바는 삭제하는 게 나을 것 같아요. 원래 목적에 따르면 웹데브,삼바,ftp는 아니죠, 지금 사용하는 거는 변칙까지는 아니어도 가까운 길 두고 멀리 돌아가는 격이여요.
<jasonjang> 잠시 외출을...
<monos> 네
<monos> 미니분투 알아볼게요
<jasonjang> *디*요~
<monos> mediubuntu 프로젝트 종료 되고 정보가 잘 없어요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-11-01
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<lindol> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> hi~ monos
<monos> jasonjang: medibuntu 정보가 너무 없어요
<jasonjang> 예, 그렇군요
<monos> 프로젝트 종료 되었다는 정보 밖에 못찾겠어요
<jasonjang> 아~
<monos> sk브로드 벤드도 1기가 인터넷 출시 했네요
<monos> http://service.skbroadband.com/internet/giga/giga_internet.asp
<monos> kt 기가랑 가격은 비슷하네요
<monos> 이것도 인터넷 하루 100기가 제한이라고 하네요
<monos> 100기가 다 사용할수도 없겠지만요
<monos> 하루 100기가
<jasonjang> ^^
<monos> jasonjang: 님 ccna 란 자격증 알아보니 문제가 다 영어로 나온다고 해서 포기했어요
<monos> 1000점 만점에 849점 맞아야 합격
<jasonjang> 아! 자격증/합격은 둘째치고, 그 부분 공부를 권장합니다. ^^
<monos> 네
<monos> 후니의 쉽게쓴 네트워킹 책부터 좀 봐야 겠어요
<jasonjang> 아! 자격증/합격은 둘째치고, <--- 느낌이 좀 이상한데, ㅎ 제 말씀은 반드시 합격하라는 말씀이 아니고...
<jasonjang> 그 책 좋쵸!! 온라인에 돌아다니는 것도 있더라고요.
<jasonjang> 딴 책은 한번 훓고 읽으면 도움이 되지만, 위 책은 외울 필요있습니다. 또는 아니 외울수가 없어요.
<monos> 10기가 비트 랜카드도 팔기 시작했네요
<monos> 컴퓨터 끄고 책좀 보고 올게요
<monos> 나중에 봐요
<drake_kr> 으아아아
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 즐거운 주말입니다... 출근한거 빼면요.
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 참, DNS 키를 받았는데...
<PotatoGim> 아...
<PotatoGim> Work_Seony: ping
<jasonjang> PotatoGim: 질문 아니면, 따로 연락 않해도 되요, 개별=각자 안내 우편 받았을 껍니다. ^^
<jasonjang> 수고 많았습니다. ㅎ
<PotatoGim> 아.. CC가 걸려있었네요 ㅎㅎ 옙~~
<lindol> PotatoGim, 출근하셨어요?
<lindol> ㅎㄷ ㄷ
<PotatoGim> 네..ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> f
<PotatoGim^Home> ~~
<autowiz> 화이팅들 하십시요~~
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<monos> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> tor man page 1,600 줄이라 많다~고 했더니만, screen man page 2,900 줄 ㅠㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-11-02
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> autowiz: 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> wet: 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> Work_Seony: 안녕하세요?
<autowiz>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            
<autowiz>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            
<autowiz>                                                                                                                                                       안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 좀 오랜만이네요 피터님 ㅎㅎㅋㅋㅎㅎㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 네네
<autowiz> 잘 살고 계시는거지요? ^^
<ipeter> 아니요
<ipeter> 죽어갑니다.
<ipeter> 오토위즈님?
<autowiz> 아이고 어떻게 제가 심폐소생술이라도 해드릴까요?
<ipeter> 혹시 오즈님은 시스템 엔지니어링 쪽이신가요?
<autowiz> 네 일단은 그렇지요.
<autowiz> 네트워크도 하고 있고
<ipeter> 거기는 프로그래밍은 별로 않하시나요?
<autowiz> 솔루션 개발도 강요받고 있어서 문제지만요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 대학교 학사프로그램 수정하는 사람 한명 있구요
<ipeter> 언어는 뭐예요?
<autowiz> php jsp 등 웹쪽 한분 계시구요
<ipeter> 아항..
<autowiz> 학사는 java  랑 jsp    에 ibatis  flex 플렛폼
<autowiz> 저는 패킷 분석 프로그램 만들려고 준비중이에요
<autowiz> 피터님은 어떤거 만드세요?
<ipeter> 언어는 뭐사용하셔야하나요?
<ipeter> 저는 웹개발 하고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 근데 잘 안맞네요.
<drake_kr> 어려운것들 하시네요
<ipeter> 드레이크님도 서버쪽 하지 않으시나요?
<drake_kr> 그런 어려운걸..
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 우리나라 사람들은 재미있게
<ipeter> 100이면 99 정도가 자기가 하고 있는거 어떠냐고하면
<ipeter> 다 뜯어말리는거 같아요.
<ipeter> 저도 지금 이거 하고 있는거 때려치고
<ipeter> 말하는 사람이 하는거 어떠냐고
<ipeter> 그거 해보는건 어떨까 그러면
<ipeter> 아주 뜯어말리고는 하네요.
<drake_kr> '하고 있는 일'이 '생존'과 관련되어 있기 때문일거에요
<autowiz> 드레이크옹 ~
<drake_kr> 예
<autowiz> 반가워서 그냥 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> :)
<monos> 안녕하세요
<lindol> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세유~~ 즐거운 주말입니다~
<monos> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 아... 이놈의 java 는
<autowiz> 메모리 관리가 힘들구만요... 나름 자체적으로 튜닐 잘되 있다지만 . 에고
<ahoops> 안녕하세요.
<PotatoGim> 자바는 가비지 컬렉터가 알아서 해주지 않나요?
<PotatoGim> 프로젝트 단위로 해본 적이 없다보니... 메모리 점유가 어느정도인지 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ;
<autowiz> 그래도 OutOfMemoryError 가 뜨지 말이지요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> autowiz: 머 하는 중인데요? ㅎ
<autowiz> jeus was 서버가 가끔 죽는데 원인을 정확하게 모르겠어요
<autowiz> heap 부족인거 같기는 한데
<jasonjang> 예에~ 업무/실무 에서요?
<jasonjang> 난 토르 TLS 인증 실패로...한 보름쯤 고생중인데...
<autowiz> 넹 ㅎㅎ 토르는 뭐에요?
<autowiz> TLS 는 어지간하면 말썽이라 저는 최대한 안쓰고피합니다 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> Tor = T(he another) Orion Router 쯤...?!  양파 라우터? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 스노든 알죠?
<monos> 혹시 nginx 쓰시는분 계신가요?
<jasonjang> NSA 검열 우회 통신, 프록시 보다 강력, 기타 등등...지원하죠.
<autowiz> 아항
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> yemharc: 님 혹시 nginx 쓰시나요?
<yemharc> 보통 쓸일없죠
<yemharc> 뭐 하시게요
<monos> 아파치로 webdav 보다 nginx로 webdav하는게 더 가볍다고들 해서 nginx로 할려니 잘안되네요
<yemharc> 그야 아파치보다 엔진X 기능이 훨씬 작으니까요
<yemharc> 마찬가집니다
<monos> nginx-dav-ext-module  이게 없어서
<monos> 컴파일 해야 하는데
<monos> 컴파일 make파일 생성안되요
<monos> 낫파운드라고 갑자기 나오고
<yemharc> ./configure --with-http_dav_module --add-module=<path-to-this-module>
<yemharc> libexpat-dev 패키지도 필요하고요
<monos> nginx 파일이랑 nginx-dav-ext-module  파일 받았는데 잘안되요
<yemharc> 대충
<yemharc> http://clien.net/cs2/bbs/board.php?bo_table=lecture&wr_id=160686
<yemharc> 여기 보고 하시면 될겁니다
<yemharc> 그리고 마냥 안된다고만 하시면 도와드릴 방법이 없어요
<yemharc> 제가 CSI도 아니고...
<monos> yemharc: 님 ./configure 하면
<monos> checking for PCRE library ... not found
<monos> checking for PCRE library in /usr/local/ ... not found
<monos> checking for PCRE library in /usr/include/pcre/ ... not found
<monos> checking for PCRE library in /usr/pkg/ ... not found
<monos> checking for PCRE library in /opt/local/ ... not found
<monos> 마지막에 이렇게 나오면서 make가안되요
<yemharc> http://www.asep.us/2011/05/30/nginx-instalation-pcre-library-not-found/
<monos> yemharc: 님 root@ubuntu:/usr/local/src/nginx-1.7.7# make
<monos> make: *** No rule to make target 'build', needed by 'default'.  멈춤.
<monos> make가 안되요
<autowiz> 대부분 안되는데는 안되는이유가있지요
<monos> 네
<autowiz> PCRE 없으면 안되는거 아닌가싶네요. 혹시 컴파일 처음이신가요?
<monos> 제 생각에는 not found가 문제인거 같아요
<monos> 네
<monos> 컴파일 처음이에요
<monos> 대부분 apt-get으로 패키지 받아서 사용해서
<monos> 컴파일 할줄을 모르겠네요
<autowiz> pcre 패키지를 먼저 컴파일 하시거나
<autowiz> 아니면 apt-get pcre-1.1.1-dev
<autowiz> apt-get install pcre-1.2.3-dev
<autowiz> 혹은 apt-get install libpcre-1.2.3 등으로 먼저 설치해줘야합니다.
<monos> root@ubuntu:/usr/local/src/nginx-1.7.7# apt-get install pcre-1.1.1-dev
<monos> 패키지 목록을 읽는 중입니다... 완료
<monos> 의존성 트리를 만드는 중입니다
<monos> 상태 정보를 읽는 중입니다... 완료
<monos> E: pcre-1.1.1-dev 패키지를 찾을 수 없습니다
<monos> E: 'pcre-1.1.1-dev' 정규식에 해당하는 패키지가 없습니다
<yemharc> pcre 패키지 설치법으로 저 위에 링크 드린건데..
<autowiz> 글자 그대로 치라는 의미는 아니었지요 ㅎㅎ OS 버젼 어떤거 사용하시나요?
<monos> 우분투 14.10 서버요
<monos> 32비트
<autowiz> 아 그러고보니까 14.10 나왔나요?
<monos> 네
<autowiz> 그렇군요
<autowiz> nginx 버젼은
<autowiz> 어떤거 쓰세요?
<monos> 버전은
<monos> 1.7.7이랑
<monos> 1.6.2
<monos> 1.4.2
<autowiz> 저 위에 링크는 따라 해보신건가요?
<monos> 3가지 다운 로드 해놓았는데
<monos> 전부 안되요
<monos> ./libtool: 줄 990: g++: 명령어를 찾을 수 없음
<monos> Makefile:838: recipe for target 'pcrecpp.lo' failed
<monos> make[1]: *** [pcrecpp.lo] Error 1
<monos> make[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/local/src/pcre-8.10'
<monos> Makefile:589: recipe for target 'all' failed
<monos> make: *** [all] Error 2
<autowiz> 버젼 숫자는 가능하면 비슷한시기에 나온 프로그램끼리 같이 가는식으로
<autowiz> g++ 없어서 그래요
<yemharc> g++ 없네요
<autowiz> 맨처음에만 좀 오래 걸려요 다음부터는 좀 쉬워요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> apt-get  install  build-essential
<autowiz>  이게 맞던가  -_-;;;
<yemharc> 빌드 에센셜에 쥐뿔 들어가 있던가요?
<yemharc> 따로 설치했던걸로 기억하는데
<autowiz> 기억이 가물가물하네요
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 따로 있네요
<monos> 받기:1 http://ftp.neowiz.com/ubuntu/ utopic/main libstdc++-4.9-dev i386 4.9.1-16ubuntu6 [1,137 kB]
<monos> 받기:2 http://ftp.neowiz.com/ubuntu/ utopic/main g++-4.9 i386 4.9.1-16ubuntu6 [17.8 MB]
<monos> 58% [2 g++-4.9 10.4 MB/17.8 MB 58%]
<monos> 받고 있는중이요
<autowiz> 직접컴파일한게 무조건 좋은거만은 아닌거 같은데 말이지요.
<yemharc> 사실 요즘에는 의미가 없죠
<monos> 저두 컴파일해서 사용안하는데요
<autowiz> 경험상 꼭 필요하긴 하다고 생각합니다만.
<monos> 문제가 모듈이랑 같이 깔려면 컴파일해야 되는거 같아요
<yemharc> 옛날에야 -O2냐 -O3냐로 전쟁을 했지만...
<yemharc> 근데 webdav는 어디에 쓰시길래 직접 구축을...
<yemharc> 그거 설정도 엄청 귀찮은데...
<monos> 동영상 넣고 외부에서 볼려고요
<monos> ftp로는 너무 힘들어서요
<autowiz> 그게 어짜피 속도가 어딘가에서부터 끊어질거 같은데요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 괜찮을려나 ㅠ
<yemharc> 차라리 구글드라이브 쓰시지...
<monos> 구글 드라이버는 제가 다시 구글에 올려야 하죠?
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<monos> 내 컴퓨터에 있는걸 외부에서 보고 싶어서요
<autowiz> 그냥 http 서버는 재생시간이동이 안될려나요?
<yemharc> 아직 안되는걸로 알고 있어요
<yemharc> 일단 스트리밍 자체가 udp로 가야해서.....
<autowiz> a/v 서버역활하는 앱이 몇가지 있긴 할텐데요.
<autowiz> kmplayer 도 최근
<yemharc> mplayer 스트리밍 서버도 있고요
<autowiz> 지원하기 시작했고.
<monos> checking for md5 in system md library ... not found
<monos> checking for md5 in system md5 library ... not found
<monos> checking for md5 in system OpenSSL crypto library ... not found
<monos> checking for sha1 in system md library ... not found
<monos> checking for sha1 in system OpenSSL crypto library ... not found
<monos> checking for zlib library ... not found
<monos> 여전히 컴파일이 안되요
<autowiz> 아마도 패키지 10개정도는 저런식으로 설치해야 하지 싶습니다.
<yemharc> 빌드에 필요한 패키지들이 하나도 없네요
<yemharc> 애초에 빌드환경 구성부터 안되어 있는.....
<monos> md library 란거 깔아야 되요?
<yemharc> 보니까 그거 말고도 많이 필요하네요
<autowiz> 혻
<autowiz> 혹시
<autowiz> apt-get  install  nginx 하시면
<autowiz> 관련된거 다 설치되지 않을까요
<yemharc> 아뇨
<autowiz> 그 이후에 nginx 를 수동컴파일 해서 수동으로 특정위치에 두시거나
<yemharc> nginx는 빌드 패키지하고는 의존성이 많지 않아서요
<autowiz> 일단 설치한다음 nginx 만 제거하고  컴파일을 진행하시거나요
<monos> 제가 nginx만 해서 php랑 mysql 까지는 다 했는데요
<monos> apt-get으로 다 깔아서 웹서버는 문제 없이 되었어요
<monos> 문제는 모듈이 없어서 webdav가 안되어서요
<autowiz> 그렇군요 음...
<monos> 컴파일해서 모듈이랑 같이 인스톨해서 사용할려고 하는데 잘안되요
<monos> apt-get install nginx에서 모듈만 못 추가할까요?
<yemharc> 일일이 골라내긴 너무 귀찮고
<yemharc> http://yemharc.tistory.com/attachment/cfile4.uf@2351934A54485F3B10BCDE.sh
<yemharc> 요 파일 다운받아서 실행하세요
<autowiz> 요즘 Apache OpenOffice  랑 LibreOffice 중 어떤걸 더 많이 사용하실까요?
<autowiz> 둘다 별로일려나요?
<yemharc> 안드 빌드/개발용이긴 한데 어지간한 빌드는 다 될겁니다
<autowiz>  ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 리버오피스가 더 맣죠
<monos> E: lib32ncurses5-dev 패키지를 찾을 수 없습니다
<monos> E: lib32ncurses5 패키지를 찾을 수 없습니다
<monos> E: lib32z1 패키지를 찾을 수 없습니다
<monos> E: lib32z1-dev 패키지를 찾을 수 없습니다
<monos> E: lib32bz2-1.0 패키지를 찾을 수 없습니다
<monos> E: 'lib32bz2-1.0' 정규식에 해당하는 패키지가 없습니다
<monos> E: lib32readline-gplv2-dev 패키지를 찾을 수 없습니다
<monos> E: lib32readline5 패키지를 찾을 수 없습니다
<monos> E: lib32readline6 패키지를 찾을 수 없습니다
<monos> E: lib32bz2-dev 패키지를 찾을 수 없습니다
<yemharc> 아 14.10에선 사라졌나
<yemharc> 32비트 지원패키지 다 걷어냈나보네요
<yemharc> http://yemharc.tistory.com/1
<yemharc> 여기 글에 2번 의존성 패키지 설치에서
<monos> 저희집 컴퓨터가 32비트 밖에 지원안해서요
<yemharc> 수동으로 설치 되는것들만 설치하세요
<yemharc> 컴퓨터가 아니라 저장소요
<monos> yemharc: 님 2번 의존성패키지들만 다 설치 하면 되겠죠?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> dma
<yemharc> 내일이면 롤리팝 업데이트가 나오네요
<yemharc> 넥5도 바로 되려나..
<monos> yemharc: 님 의존성 다 설치했는데도 잘안되요 혹시 시간 되시면 내 서버에 와서 한번 봐주실래요?
<yemharc> ?
<monos> 컴파일이요
<yemharc> 그걸 어떻게 해달라구요;;
<monos> ssh로 내 서버로 들어와서 한번만 봐주실수 있을까요?
<yemharc> 의존패키지 설치하셨으면 컴파일 해보세요
<monos> 컴파일했는데도 잘안되어서요
<monos> 이거 그래도 에러가 나요
<yemharc> 뭐라고 에러 나는데요
<monos> checking for md5 in system md library ... not found
<monos> checking for md5 in system md5 library ... not found
<monos> checking for md5 in system OpenSSL crypto library ... not found
<monos> checking for sha1 in system md library ... not found
<monos> checking for sha1 in system OpenSSL crypto library ... not found
<monos> 의존성은 다 설치 했어요
<yemharc> 주소 주세요
<monos> 퀴리로 줄게요
<autowiz> 저는 이게 있는듯
<autowiz> libcrypt-passwdmd5-perl
<autowiz> 합니다.
<yemharc> libssl 없고
<yemharc> libsha없고
<yemharc> pcre 빌드도 안되어 있고
<fmowl> 누구 ㄱㅖ시나요?
<monos> pcre는 제가 아까준 사이트 보고
<monos> 그대로 했는데요
<yemharc> monos: ext_dav 모듈 쓰면 되는거죠?
<monos> 네
<monos> 맞아요
<monos> 그거 같이 컴파일 해야 되요
<yemharc> 빌드됐고 /usr/sbin/nginx
<monos> https://github.com/arut/nginx-dav-ext-module
<yemharc> nginx 폴더 가면 configure랑 makefile 만들어 졌으니까
<yemharc> 나머지는 직접 모듈 바꿔보면서 빌드 해보세요
<yemharc> configure 기본은
<monos> etc에요?
<monos> "/etc/nginx죠?
<yemharc> usr/local/src라고 하셨잖아요
<yemharc> etc에 있는건 설정파일이고
<yemharc> 모듈 제대로 안 올라갔으면 다시 해보시고
<yemharc> 제대로 돌아가면 나머지는 etc에 설정파일이고요
<monos> yemharc: 님 모듈이 안올라가고 버전이 1.6.2에요
<monos> apt-get remove nginx 햇는데요
<yemharc>  /usr/local/bin/src/nginx-1.77/objs/nginx
<yemharc> 이걸로 실행하세요
<yemharc> 1.77인가 1.7.7인가 여튼
<monos> /usr/local/bin/src/nginx-1.77/objs/nginx 폴더 자체가 없어요
<yemharc> 소스 있는 폴더잖아요
<yemharc> 찾아 가보세요
<monos> 소스 있는폴더에 왔는데 실행파일이 없어요
<monos> "./configure
<yemharc> 소스폴더에 objs 폴더 안에 nginx 라구요
<monos> 네 찾았어요
<monos> root@ubuntu:/usr/local/src/nginx-1.7.7/objs# nginx -V
<monos> nginx version: nginx/1.6.2 (Ubuntu)
<monos> TLS SNI support enabled
<monos> configure arguments: --with-cc-opt='-g -O2 -fstack-protector-strong -Wformat -Werror=format-security -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2' --with-ld-opt='-Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions -Wl,-z,relro' --prefix=/usr/share/nginx --conf-path=/etc/nginx/nginx.conf --http-log-path=/var/log/nginx/access.log --error-log-path=/var/log/nginx/error.log --lock-path=/var/lock/nginx.lock --pid-path=/run/nginx.pid --http-client-body-temp-path=/var/lib/nginx/body --http-fastcgi-temp-
<monos> path=/var/lib/nginx/fastcgi --http-proxy-temp-path=/var/lib/nginx/proxy --http-scgi-temp-path=/var/lib/nginx/scgi --http-uwsgi-temp-path=/var/lib/nginx/uwsgi --with-debug --with-pcre-jit --with-ipv6 --with-http_ssl_module --with-http_stub_status_module --with-http_realip_module --with-http_auth_request_module --with-http_addition_module --with-http_dav_module --with-http_geoip_module --with-http_gzip_static_module --with-http_image_filter_module --with-
<monos> http_spdy_module --with-http_sub_module --with-http_xslt_module --with-mail --with-mail_ssl_module
<monos> 실행해도 자꾸 1.6.2
<yemharc> 그야 당연히...........
<yemharc> 시스템 전혀 모르시는군요...
<yemharc>  /usr/sbin에 nginx 지워버리고
<yemharc> 빌드한 폴더의 nginx 파일을 /usr/local/bin 으로 복사하세요
<ahoops> 우앙..길군요.
<monos> yemharc: 님 버전은 올라갔는데 모듈이 하나도 없습니다 ㅠ_ㅠ
<monos> nginx version: nginx/1.7.7
<monos> built by gcc 4.9.1 (Ubuntu 4.9.1-16ubuntu6)
<monos> configure arguments:
<yemharc> 그야 수동으로 했으니까요
<yemharc> 그래서 제가 '왜 하냐'고 물어본건데요...
<yemharc> 그거 일일이 다 하시려면
<yemharc> 나머지 모듈도 전부 다 수동으로 해줘야 합니다
<monos> yemharc: 님 여기서 질문 한가지만요
<yemharc> 네
<monos> yemharc: 제가 apt-get 으로 nginx 깔면
<monos> nginx-dav-ext-module-master 모듈만 따로 넣을수 있나요?
<yemharc> 가능할겁니다
<monos> 그 방법을 알고 싶어요
<yemharc> 구글서 찾아보세요
<yemharc> 뭐든 전부 다 물어보기만 하실건가요;;
<monos> 구글서 찾아봤는데 방법을 몰라서요
<monos> 컴파일 하는거 밖에 없어서 컴파일 선택했는데요 내 생각엔 컴파일해도 모듈이 다 있을거라고 착각하고 진행했음
<yemharc> nginx mudule add 정도면 되겠네요
<yemharc> jasonjang: 안녕하세요. 이 시간에 어쩐일로
<monos> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> hi~
<monos> nginx 수동으로 한거 다 지우고 apt-get install nginx로 설치 했는데 usr/sbin/nginx 파일이 없다고 나오네요
<autowiz> apt-get  remove  nginx 하시고
<monos> 네
<autowiz> apt-get  install  nginx 다시 한번 해보세요
<monos> 그렇게 했는데도 안나와요
<autowiz> 음...
<autowiz> 신기하네요.
<monos> remove purge 둘다 했는데요
<autowiz> 설치할때는 정상적으로 잘 되나요?
<monos> 실행파일이 안생겨요
<monos> root@ubuntu:/# nginx
<monos> bash: /usr/sbin/nginx: 그런 파일이나 디렉터리가 없습니다
<autowiz> apt-get  install  nginx-core
<autowiz> nginx-common  도 삭제하시고 다시 설치해보세요
<autowiz> 아마 코어도 그냥 설치할려고 하면 이미 설치되어 있다고 할거에요. 지우고 다시  설치하거나
<autowiz> 강제로 재설치 해야하는데 강제 재설치 옵션을 모르겠네요
<monos> autowiz: 님 되었어요 감사합니다.
<monos> 그런데 이제 모듈만 추가하면 되는데
<monos> 이게 문제네요
<monos> yemharc: 님 root@ubuntu:/usr/local/src/nginx-dav-ext-module-master# nginx http_dav_ext_moule  add
<monos> nginx: invalid option: "http_dav_ext_moule"
<monos> jasonjang: 님 혹시 nginx에 모듈 추가 하는방법 아세요?
<jasonjang> 아뇨, 안써봐서 몰라요.
<monos> nginx가 가볍다고 해서 아파치에서 nginx로 넘어왔는데 다른건 다 잘되는데요
<monos> webdav가 안되어서 힘들어죽겠네요
<autowiz> monos 지금 14.04 x86 vmware 안에 띄워놓은거에서는
<autowiz> nginx-extras 설치하면 dav 포함되어 있는거 같네요
<autowiz> 컴파일된거 하니까 1시간도 안걸려서 끝났네요 dma...
<autowiz> 핸드폰으로 동영상 보는중 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 음냐
<jasonjang> 왜 ...ㅋ 못 주무시고? ㅋ
<autowiz> 저야말로 여쭙고 싶습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 음...난 자다 깼다고나 할까? ㅎ
<cheesekun> o _O)b
<jasonjang> 헐~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<cheesekun> 좋은 아침이에요!
<autowiz> 상쾌한 월요일 아침이 돼었으면 합니다만 ... 음...
<autowiz> 어떨지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 아직 동트려면 90분쯤  더 있어야 하는데...
<cheesekun> 음.. @ _@)
<cheesekun> 좋은 하루 되셨으면 해요!
<jasonjang> 감사!!! & U 2
<cheesekun> 네엡! 감사합니다 XDD
<jasonjang> 오타가 작렬하면 좀 쉬라 또는 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 에구 ~
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> Work_Seony: 출근하셧으용?
<ahoops> 좋은아침입니다..
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> ahoops: 님 혹시  mkdir -m 777 /tmp/nginx/webdav
<monos> 이 명령어가 왜 안되는지 아세요?
<monos> mkdir: `/tmp/nginx/webdav' 디렉토리를 만들 수 없습니다: 파일이 있습니다
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> gitlab에서 회원가입 받을 수 있게 해주는게 어디있죠?
<monos> https://gitlab.com/users/sign_in
<monos> 여기인가요?
<drake_kr> 네. 그러니까 저렇게 구축하려면요..
<autowiz> 출근 완료 . 취침시작 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 으으
<drake_kr> 회원가입까지는 받게 했는데..
<drake_kr> 관리자가 승인 안해도 승급되게는 못하나...
<monos> 잘은 모르겠지만 php에서 자동 승인으로 짜져 있으면 될거 같아요
<drake_kr> nginx 그렇게 가볍지도 않던데..
<monos> nginx 하긴 다 했네요
<drake_kr> lighttpd는 좀 가볍다고는 하는데 apache2랑 비교했을때 한 1~2% 정도밖에 차이 안나는것 같고..
<monos> 아파치가 정보도 제일 많이 있고 세계적으로 제일 많이 사용하는거 같은데요
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 결국엔 아파치 쓰실거에요 -.-
<monos> 그런데 사양이 너무 안 좋은컴퓨터들은 아파치 돌리기가 힘들어요
<monos> 너무 안 좋은컴퓨터들도 잘 없지만요 저 같은 사람한테는 가벼운게 필요해요
<drake_kr> 멘도시노에 돌려봤습니다
<monos> dare_kr님 혹시 webdav돌려보셨어요?
<drake_kr> 셀러론 400M, 64메가에서 잘 돌아갑니다 아파치..
<monos> webdav가 웹에서는 잘 작동 되는데 넷드라이브나 안드로이드 es탐색기에서는 405에러 뜨네요
<drake_kr> 권한 문제인거 같네요
<drake_kr> mimetype 문제라고 하네요
<drake_kr> 하드디스크가 8메가 정도 될때나 lightweight급 쓰는거지
<drake_kr> raspberry pi model a에서도 아파치는 빵빵하게 돕니다
<drake_kr> 성능 0.0몇프로 올리겠다고 삽질하시느니 그냥 아파치 쓰세요 -.-
<monos> 일단 고생해서 설치 + 설정해 놓았으니
<monos> 좀 써보다가 다시 아파치로 갈지도 모르겠습니다.
<drake_kr> mimetype 문제 생긴거 같은데요
<monos> webdav로 접속하는게 두가지네요
<monos> 80포트로 접속하는거랑 443포트
<monos> ssl
<drake_kr> 물론 고집이 나쁜건 아닌데
<monos> 고생해서 깔고 설정했으니 조금이라도 써봐야죠
<ahoops> 흠;;
<drake_kr> 며칠 지켜본 바로는 여러사람 시간낭비를 시키고 계셔서요
<ahoops> 삽질은 좋으나 삽질을 왜하는지를 아셔야 ㅠ;;
<ahoops> 그정도로 말씀하신듯하군요..
<drake_kr> 제가 질문하는걸 제한하거나 그런건 싫어합니다만,
<ahoops> 음 싸늘하니 좋은아침이군요.
<ahoops> (거 담배피기 딱 좋은날씨네~~)
<drake_kr> 구글검색에서 첫페이지에 나오는 정도를 계속 질문하시면 답변하시는 분들이 귀찮아지게 돼요.
<ahoops> 괜츈해요..서니님한테 여쭈면 다나와요;;
<ahoops> 구글따윈 훙~
<drake_kr> 그럼 진짜로 serious한 문제가 닥쳤을때 질문을 하시더라도 얻는 결과가 없어요.
<monos> 네 저 다 해결했어요
<monos> 그런데 검색만으로 알기 힘들어서 도움 받는거에요
<monos> 검색만 으로 해서 이해가 잘안가서 질문하면 좀더 이해가 되더라구요
<monos> 검색해서 읽어본거로 이해가 잘 안되어서 질문하는거에요
<drake_kr> 네. 좋습니다.
<drake_kr> 으.. 근데 gitlab에 회원가입하면 바로 쓸 수 있게 해주는거 없나.. 관리자승인 귀찮은데..
<ahoops> drake_kr: 완전히 뉴비라서 막막하시나봐요..
<drake_kr> 제가 답답한게 아니구요..
<drake_kr> 다른분들이 저한테 호소를 하셔서.. ㅜ.ㅜ
<ahoops> razGon_MINILA: 오랜만에 뵈옵니다~ 꾸벅 (__)
<drake_kr> 써니님 안계시나..
<razGon_MINILA> ahoops, 안녕하세요?
<ahoops> ㅋ
<ahoops> monos: monos님..
<monos> 네
<ahoops> 조금 여유를 가지시구요..찬찬히 문서를 읽어보시는게 빨라용..
<monos> 다 해결했어요
<ahoops> 80번 443번~ 막 이렇게 고민하지마시구요..
<ahoops> 80번 443번의 의미를 알아보시는게 빠르다 이런식으로요..
<drake_kr> 제가 승질이 급해서 웬만한건 문서를 읽어봅니다 ~_~
<ahoops> 80번 443을 아시면 두가지라고 고민할필요도 없는상황인데 고민해버리시니 좀 애매해지시는듯..
<ahoops> drake_kr: 문서가 젤루빠른데 서니님이 더빨라요 전그래서 서니님을 애용합니다;
<ahoops> ㅋㅋ 삶의지혜;;
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 안되면 재부팅!
<drake_kr> 그래도 안되면 재설치!
<drake_kr> 그래도 안되면 컴터 새로 사면됨!
<ahoops> 근데 소스빌드해본지도 진짜 오래되어가네요.
<ahoops> 주면주는대로 살아가는인생 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 없으면 없이살구;;
<drake_kr> 루비 짜증나네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 이름이 이쁜건 다 짜증남 ㅡ.ㅡ
<ahoops> ..
<ahoops> 파이썬 이런건 좀더나으시구요?
<ahoops> 머안되서 소스주어다가 패치해본지도 오래되구..
<ahoops> 쩝~
<ahoops> 쓰는게 없다보니 그렇게되네요..그렇다고 딱히 하고싶은 생각도 없고 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 걍 웹서비스같은거롤 다 쓰다보니
<ahoops> 커널컴파일은 이제 잊어먹을듯 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 커널컴파일은
<drake_kr> 다른사람이 다 하잖아요
<drake_kr> 왜 나까지 해야함?
<drake_kr> 요즘 젠투에서 컴파일 옵션넣고 한다고 해서
<ahoops> 요즘은 그냥 드라비어같은걸로 고민하는경우가 드물자나요..
<drake_kr> 좋은점이 있군요..
<ahoops> 사운드 안잡힐리두 없구.
<drake_kr> 사장님이 뭐 시키면 거의 무조건 '컴파일중인데요 끝나면 할게요' 라고 말할수 있네요
<ahoops> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 전에 다니던 회사 후임이
<drake_kr> 한소리 들었죠
<drake_kr> '개새꺄 젠투 안지워?' 라고..
<drake_kr> 하긴 걘 좀 심했어요..
<drake_kr> 간단한 문서작업 무조건 6시간 걸리고..
<ahoops> 출근하면 싸그리 리빌드해요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 퇴근하면서 해도 될걸 굳이 출근하자마자 해요
<ahoops> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> http://git.ubuntu.or.kr/users/sign_in 접속 되는지 확인좀요
<ahoops> 컴팔이 제대로 끝나는걸 확인해야 일이 가능하신분인듯하군요..
<ahoops> 저는 접속됩니당.
<drake_kr> 저기서 sign up 하면 바로 쓰게 만들고싶은데..
<ahoops> 지금 작업하시는거에요?
<drake_kr> 어제 구축해놓고 지금 테스트요
<ahoops> 넹..
<drake_kr> gitlab 구축은 빡세네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 컴파일하는것도 봐야되고 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 삽질이 부족하신거에요!
<drake_kr> 삽질은
<drake_kr> 회원들이 하는거지
<drake_kr> 회장은 삽질하면 안됨.
<ahoops> 삽질을위한 삽질;;
<ahoops> 솔선수범 뭐 그런거죠.
<drake_kr> 그래서
<drake_kr> 남들이 삽질해놓은것
<drake_kr> 갖다씁니다
<ahoops> 아이콘이 맘에 드네요..
<ahoops> 근데 좀더 교묘했으면 하는 바램이에요.
<ahoops> 좀만더 까칠하구요..;;
<ahoops> drake_kr: monos 님 너무 구박하지마세요 ㅠ
<monos> 괜찮아요 막 구박해도 괜찮은데 가르쳐주시기만 하면 되요
<ahoops> 예전에 제가 monos님께..LFS한번 시도해보시라고 말씀드린것같은데..
<ahoops> 진짜 그런걸 해보시는게 최고에요.
<ahoops> LFS한판하시고 나면 아 이제 엔간한 삽질은 이렇게 하는구나~
<monos> 저도 해보고 싶은데 도저히 방법을 모르겠어서 포기 했어요
<ahoops> 그래서 이삽질을 안할라면 또 다른 삽질이 필요하구나
<ahoops> 를 알게됩니다 ㅡㅡ;;
<monos> LFS 책이라도 있으면 좋겠어요
<monos> 리눅스 아무것도 없는 상태에서 부트부터 시스템 전체 만드는거 배우고 싶어요
<ahoops> 그러면 LFS한번하시구..
<ahoops> 젠투보다 좀더 하드코어하니 LFS강추에요.
<ahoops> 전 여친림이 밥주셔서 아양떨러갑니당..
<monos> ahoops: 네 알겠습니다. LFS에 대해 이번주에 알아보겠습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2015-10-26
<jun__> 에이~ 왜 이그러세요;;;;;
<jun__> 저도 형 생각하느라 일주일을 제대로 못보냈는데;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 어 내가 말하는 준이는 너 아닌데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun__> 아~ 네 ㅡㅡㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 내일 출장이랬나 , 모레 출장이랬나?
<jun__> 저 내일부터 교육이요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 화요일부터 금요일까지 쭉~
<jun__> 10월의 마지막은 교육으로 끝내네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 수고행~~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 이번주 토요일이면 11월 이구나 효효
<jun__> 뭔가 한거 없이 시간은 잘 가고 있는거 같아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요?
<ihavnoth> 오늘 한국에서 kernel summit이 있다고 하네요
<ihavnoth> 일정이 오늘 맞는지 잘 모르겠네요
<autowiz_> 오늘이요?
<autowiz_> 26~28 이네요
<autowiz_> http://events.linuxfoundation.org/events/linux-kernel-summit
<autowiz_> 몇년후에는 저도 저런 굵직한 행사에 후원으로 나설 수 있기를 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 혹시 신입이나 직원중에 타임스탬프를 찍는 직원 보셨나요?
<ipeter> 전 직장생활하면서 한번 봤는데요
<ipeter> 몇시에 출근하고 몇시부터 몇시까지는 어떤 작업하고..
<ipeter> 엑셀 파일에요.
<ipeter> 지금까지 두명 봤네요.
<ipeter> 직장생활이 루즈해지고 집중력이 떨어져서 저도 오늘부터 시작하기로 했스빈다.
<ipeter> 출근부터 어떤작업의 시작-종료시간 이렇게 엑셀에 기입하고 있어요.
<ipeter> 해야할일.
<ipeter> 진행중인 일 동시에요.
<autowiz_> 작업하는데 조금 시간이 지체되긴 하지만 괜찮은거 같습니다. 열심히 쓰세요. 나중에 무슨작업했는지 기억 안날때 떠올리기도 쉽고
<autowiz_> 09:00~11:50 문서정리 , 11:50 ~ 12:00 업무메일 확인 . 12:00~14:00 점심시간 , 14:00 ~ 17:50 문서정리 , 17:50 ~ 18:05 업무메일 확인  끝~~ ㅋㅋ
<jun__> 전 그냥 구글 캘린더에 작성을 해버리는데....
<jun__> 앞으로 할일도 미리 적어두는 편이라서요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 오오
<ipeter> 구글 캘린더 괜찮은데요?
<ipeter> 업무일지 적으면서 일을 하니까
<ipeter> 딴짓을 못하겠어요.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> agile 개발 방법론 보다가 본건데 , Kanban board 라고 보통 팀에서 일할때 업무나 이슈별로 진행상황 이랑 스케출 까지 한눈에 파악할 수 있게 작성하는게 있는데
<autowiz_> http://www.slideshare.net/GiulioRoggero/how-a-kanban-board-works
<autowiz_> 사실뭐 별거 없고 그냥 포스트잇으로 표시만 해놓는건데 표시, 기록, 이동, 사용법 등 을 정형화 해서 쓰는게 참 효율적일거 같습니다.
<ipeter> dkgkd
<ipeter> 아항
<ipeter> 엑셀로 만들던 제가 미개하게 느껴지네요.
<ipeter> 오즈님?
<ipeter> 혹시...회사에 빈자리 생기면 저 갈 수 있나요?
<autowiz_> 오즈님 안계십니다.
<ipeter> ??
<ipeter> 신입 안뽑나요?
<autowiz_> 네네 신입 뽑습니다.
<autowiz_> http://www.google.co.kr/imgres?imgurl=http://imgs.abduzeedo.com/files/articles/free-design-resources-free-layouts-ui-kits/Flat-Design-UI-Components-600.jpg&imgrefurl=http://abduzeedo.com/free-design-resources-templates-and-ui-kits&h=754&w=600&tbnid=AlYZ3A_4o922rM:&docid=QTHEIO2CarwDLM&ei=RIotVouND4LHmAX6vJeIDQ&tbm=isch&ved=0CBwQMygBMAFqFQoTCIu_n5iG38gCFYIjpgodet4F0Q
<ipeter> 저 불쑥 입사원서 넗을지도 몰라요.
<ipeter> 나이 많아서 안뽑아주려나요.
<autowiz_> 요정도 UI 뽑아주면 됩니다. 대략적으로는 한달 , 중간 품질로 4개월 완성단계까지 1년 보고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 오즈님 벤처 차리셨어요?
<ipeter> 오지말란 이야기를 간접적으로 하시는군요.
<autowiz_> 저 아시는 분이 저 대리고 갈려고 하시다가 나이 많다고 ㅠㅠ 다른데 팀원으로는 못가고 팀장으로는 갈 수 있겠다고 하셨는데
<autowiz_> 아직 말씀 없으시네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> OTL
<ipeter> 네 접을께요.
<autowiz_> 그러나 저희회사는 괜찮습니다.
<autowiz_> 개발팀 팀장은 저 거든요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 제 메일은 아실꺼고 언제든지 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 후훗
<ipeter> 아직은 잘 모르겠습니다.
<ipeter> 근무지에 좀... =_=
<ipeter> 대졸초임이 290이라네요.
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<ipeter> 저...대졸인데...
<ipeter> 잇힝...ㅠ
<ipeter> 슬퍼지네요.
<autowiz_> 대졸초임 290 도 잘받아야 그럴듯
<PotatoGim> ....
<PotatoGim> 290을 받는 나라가 있군요.
<autowiz_> 꺄~~ 포테토님 왜이리 늦게 오시었어요~   ..
<autowiz_> 손인 기다리다 목빠지는줄 ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 손인...?
<PotatoGim> 오즈님 어서 회사에 병특 지정 신청을 해야 한다고 어필해주세요...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 점점 늪에 빠지고 있습니다...
<autowiz_> 으음 제가 강력히 어플해 보겠습니다.
<PotatoGim> 말씀만으로도 감사합니다...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 요새 멘붕이 와서 이리저리 던지는 중입니다..
<autowiz_> 많이 힘드실거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 사람들이 말이지요 일을 적당히 시켜야지 저도 거진 2~3인분 하고 있는거 같은데
<autowiz_> 그래서 밥도 거의 2인분씩 먹다보니 살만 쪄서 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 80킬로 찍어버렸네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> ... 이제 평균에 진입하셨다는 말씀이신거지요..?
<autowiz_> 뱃살이 나와버렸어요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 저요 요즘 좀 번아웃 된듯 ㅋㅋ 코드가 손에 잘 안잡혀요
<autowiz_> 밥먹는 시간만 기다려지고 ㅋㅋ 제가 식탐이 별로 없었는데 최근에 스트레스 많이 받아서 그런지 먹는게 자꾸 땡기네요 ..
<PotatoGim> 위험합니다... 저도 옷들이 작아지고 있어요...
<PotatoGim> 물론 정확한 표현은... 몸이 불어나고 있어요. (O)
<autowiz_> 먹을 옷이 점점 없어진다고 칠뻔 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 저도 몸이 좀 불어서 맞는옷이 적어지고 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 반정도는 요즘 입지도 못하고 옷걸이에만 걸려있네요
<autowiz_> 조만간 살빼고 복구해야하는데
<PotatoGim> 곧 겨울이 오면...
<PotatoGim> 더 불어날지도 모른다는 걱정에 심난합니다...ㅜ
<autowiz_> 실내에서라도 운동 해야합니다. 여러번 말씀드리긴했는데 정말 죽을뻔 하고 나니까 그동안 게을렀던게 너무 후회되서
<autowiz_> 수용은 고등학교때부터 배우고 싶었는데 아직 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 수용 -> 수영
<ipeter> 오즈님은 키도 크고 기럭지도 길으셔서 무용을 강추해드립니다.
<autowiz_> 문답무용 ㅎㅎ 제가 무용좀 합... ???    잠이 덜깨서 헛소리를 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 저처럼 직장의 복장 자율화에 앞장서시면 됩니다..(맞는 정장이 점점 줄어서 어쩔 수 없었던건 아닙니다)
<autowiz_> 저 구두도 거의다 못쓰게되서 버리고 정장도 3년전에산것도 그때보다 더 쩌버리는바람에 안맞고
<autowiz_> 3년전에 샀다가 2년전에 살빼면서 너무 크다고 줄인건 당연히 안맞고
<autowiz_> 작년에 산것도 올해는 안맞고
<autowiz_> 정말 입을 수 있는 정장이 없네요 어허
<samahui_WS> 3년까지 볼것도 없이 전 작년께 안맞아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 여름에 발목다치고 운동 쉬었던거 치명적이였죠
<autowiz_> 재구매 고고싱
<samahui_WS> 요즘 쫌 빠지나 했는데 주말에 농구하다 또 발목 삐끗했어요
<samahui_WS> 고질병 될거 같아요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 제가 최근 제 식생활을 분석을 해보니까
<autowiz_> 몸에 힘이 없을때는 쉬어야 하는데 쉬지를 못하니까
<autowiz_> 계속 먹어대는거 같습니다. 그래서 이악물고 그냥 한끼에 뭐든 한주먹 정도만 먹을려구요.
<autowiz_> 토스트 , 주먹밥, 소고기 ?   암튼 뭐
<samahui_WS> 정시에 정해진양으로 식사하는것 만큼 살안찌는 방법도 없는거 같아요
<autowiz_> 정시에 2인분씩 먹어도 찌더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 정시에 많이 먹는게 불규칙적으로 많이 먹는것보다 났쬬
<autowiz_> ㅠㅠ 그렇긴 하지요 . 정시에 적당히 배가 부를까말까 할때 까지 먹는게 제일 좋은거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 밥 다먹고 3~4분후면 숟가락 놓을때보다 배가 살짝 더 불러있더라구요.
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 옷도 문제지만 운동갈때 운동화끈 묶는게 가장 힘들어졌다는 슬픈 현실이 점점 운동을 해야한다는 압박감을 주네요
<samahui_WS> 아! 발톱깍기도 힘들어요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 저는 요즘 샤워할때마다 자괴감에 빠져듭니다.
<autowiz_> 자살방지 차원에서라도 살을 빼야겠....
<samahui_WS> 살이 심하게 찐건 아닌데 하도 발목을 다쳐댔더니 발톱깍으려고 구부리고 앉아서 발목 돌리면 아주 불편하고 아프네요
<samahui_WS> 샤워를 안하는 방법도 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 그럴땐 마눌님께 발톱을 양보하시는게 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 마눌님은 만삭이죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 제가 마눌님 발톱 깍아줘야 할 입장입니다
<samahui_WS> 점심 맛나게들 드세요 밥먹고오겠씁니다
<autowiz_> 허헐
<autowiz_> 맛점 드세요~~
<ipeter> 오후 일과 화이팅입니다.
<autowiz_> 피터님도 화이팅 하세요~
<autowiz_> 옆팀은 미팅하고 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ 저 오즈님 팀장님으로 모시고 일하고 싶어요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 면접보러 함 오시죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 헤헤헤
<ipeter> 못생겨서 fail
<ipeter> 그치요 그치요?
<jun__> 오즈님 저 같은 사원은 어떠신가요..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 맨날 혼나려나..?
<ipeter> 준님 훈남이라서 바로 통과합니다.
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<ipeter> 제 얼굴 수준이면 거의 버그수준의 코드...덜덜덜입니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun__> ('')a 에이~~~~ 저는 훈남이 아닙니다~
<PotatoGim> 대부분 저런 분들은 훈남입니다.
<ipeter> 대부분 저런 분들은 훈남입니다.(2)
<jun__> https://namu.wiki/w/%ED%9B%88%EB%82%A8
<jun__> 훈남의 정의를 이렇게 해놨더군요... 저는 해당사항이 없습니다.
<autowiz_> 외모만이 전부는 아니잖아요 허허헛
<ipeter> 허허허
<ipeter> 일단 외모가 70% 이상은 먹고 들어간다고 생각합니다.
<autowiz_> 전부가 아니긴 한데 90%는 넘는거 같아요 꺄햐햐햐
<autowiz_> 저도 그냥 뛰어내려야겠네요  (시무룩)
<jun__> 저도 남산으로 올라가겠습니다~ 쿨럭~
<autowiz_> 남산은 데이트 장소 ...    크헉
<jun__> 음...그럼 63빌딩으로 갈가요..????
<autowiz_> 최근에 데이트 한곳만 말하는거냐? ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun__> 뛰어내리기 좋은 장소죠~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 둘다 데이트 장소로 가보진 못했습니다....ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 전 은행좀 다녀오겠습니다~
<jun__> 전세 대출좀 알아보러...흉~
<ipeter> 남산 진짜 데이트 장소 짱짱짱
<ipeter> 완전 연인들을 위한곳
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 솔로가 가면 거기서 자살하기 딱 좋아요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_MINILA> ipeter, 축하드려요.
<autowiz_> 라즈곤님 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 아이고 선상님 어서오세요
<samahui_WS> 의사 선생님 오셨군요
<samahui_WS> 안녕하셨습니까?
<ipeter> ??
<ipeter> 갑자기요?
<razGon_MINILA> ^^;;
<ipeter> 라즈곤님 왜요?
<ipeter> 지금 라면먹고 왔어요.
<razGon_MINILA> 솔고.
<ipeter> 솔고 나왔어요
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 헉.
<ipeter> 상인가요?
<razGon_MINILA> 이틀뒤에 갔는데.
<razGon_MINILA> http://finance.naver.com/item/main.nhn?code=043100
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎㅎ 주식하시는분들은 15:00 가 중요한 시간이더군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 솔고 좀 올랐네요 경축~
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 솔고 가셨어요?
<ipeter> 전 벽산갔어요
<ipeter> 솔고에서 나온돈으로요.
<razGon_MINILA> 아니요.
<razGon_MINILA> 그냥 보고 있는데 가더군요
<autowiz_> 아 나왔다는게 빠젼나왔다는 말씀이신가 보네요
<ipeter> spsp
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 빠져나왔어요
<ipeter> 솔고 다 팔았습니다.
<ipeter> 근데 솔고가 돈이 있으면 넣는게 맞는게
<ipeter> 맞는게(?) 아니 그냥 왠지 좋을거라 예상되는게
<ipeter> 차트 흐름도 좋고
<ipeter> 거긴 무엇보다 재료가 있어요.
<ipeter> 뭔가 공시가 터질게 있다는 말이죠.
<ipeter> 이번에 신제품을 출시해서요.
<ipeter> 그것때문에 한번 폭등하고..뭐 주식이란 그런것이죠.
<ipeter> 벽산을 들어간 이유는 차트도 괜찮고, 무엇보다 거긴 실적이 좋아서요.
<ipeter> 11월 초쯤에 3분기 실적공시 뜰꺼 같은데, 실적이 괜찮을 확율이 높다보니 실적좋으면 좀 오를듯 싶어요.
<ipeter> 전고점도 솔고보다는 가까워보여서 돌파했을때 꽤 오를것 같기도 했구요.
<razGon_MINILA> 캬..
<razGon_MINILA> 공부 많이 하셧네요
<ipeter> 아이고. 공부는 무슨 개뿔.
<ipeter> 열라 돈 잃고 있어요.
<ipeter> 지금 마이너스가 얼마인데요.
<ipeter> 목빠지게 기다리는 중입니다.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 솔고가 뭔가요..? ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> OpenWrt 올려서 쓸 스펙 괜찮은 장비가 어떤게 있을까요?
<PotatoGim> 음.. 귀가 얇아서 솔고를 보고 있습니다...
<ihavnoth> jun__, 아마도 솔고바이오?가 아닐까요?
<ihavnoth> 회사 이름이요...
<ipeter> 맞아요. 솔고바이오라고 회사가 있습니다.
<jun__> 아하... 주식이군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 주식하지 마세요... 하다가 많이 말아드신분 <-----
<samahui_WS> 믿는 도끼에 발등을 한번 찍어보시면 다시는 하고 싶지 않아지실 겁니다. 다행이 회사주는 잘 오르고 있습니다
<samahui_WS> 만... 회사 이사한분이랑 넣었던 돈들은 다 어디론가...
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 주식은 나쁜 겁니다
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㄷㄷ
<samahui_WS> 의사 선생님 제 주치의 시자나요 빨리 진료해주세요
<samahui_WS> 요즘 가슴 아래 위일듯한 부위가 쑤시고 아프고
<samahui_WS> 묽은 변을 봅니다
<samahui_WS> 아무래도 위염이 도진거 같은데 이상하게도 이번에는 위장약이 아예 안들어요
<samahui_WS> 회사에 큰 사고치고 한놈이 나갔는디 그게 제가 맡았던 팀의 프로젝트인지라 책임이 물어물어 올라왔어요. 고로 회사일로 엄청난 스트레스를 받는 중입니다
<samahui_WS> 다행이 복구는 했는데도 그 일하나로 뭔가 팍!~ 속쓰림이 생기더니 안났내요
<ipeter> 회사좀 여쭤봐도 될까요?
<ipeter> 좀 사둬야겠네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 안팔아요~!!!
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 주식하지마세요
<samahui_WS> 위험합니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 이상하게 주식은 별로 할생각이 없더라구요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 스포츠 토토를 하라면 하겠습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 뭐 맨날 주가판 뚫어져라 쳐다보는데
<ipeter> 이제는 초탈에서 그냥 하루에 두어번 보나요.
<ipeter> 점심시간에 한번
<ipeter> 종가때쯤 한번
<pchero_work> 흠..
<samahui_WS> 퇴근합니다~ 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내세요~
<samahui_WS> 내일뵙겠습니다.
<ipeter> 저도 자리 정리좀 퇴근하겠습니다.
<ipeter> 수고하세요.
<PotatoGim> 수고많으셨습니다~
<cheesekun> ' ')b!
<PotatoGim> 불타는 월요일 보내고들 계시는지요~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 주식 얘기들 하셨군요...
<autowiz_> 그랬었네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는, 주식은 좀 도박 같아서 절대 손 안댑니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 저도 그렇습니다. 애니나 만화에서 주식 잘하는 그런 캐릭터는 좋아하는데 실제로는 영~
<Work^Seony> 한국에서 금융기관에 직장 다닐 때 FP를 공부했었거든요.  그때 확실히 알았죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_WS> 비오는 아침입니다~
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_WS> 일찍 나오셨군요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_MINILA> 8시에 진료 시작해서요
<razGon_MINILA> razGon_660M
<razGon_LEO660M> samahui_WS, 사마님 윈도우10으로 업데이트 되면 멀티부팅모드로 안들어 가지나요?
<razGon_LEO660M> 친구노트북이 인민에어인데. 윈10에서 은행 안된다고 다운그레이드 하려하니 한달이 넘어서 삭제후 다시 하려고 부팅모드로 가려하니 안들어가져요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_LEO660M> F7.esc둘다 안먹음..ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 그거 윈도우10 MBR날려서 그런거 아닐까 싶은데요
<samahui_WS> 아니면 윈도우10 업그레이드 후 기존 버젼을 지워버렸거나요
<samahui_WS> 은행안되면 익스만 구버젼으로 다운그레이드 하면 되는데 참 아쉬운 상황이군요
<Work^Seony> 윈10에서 은행 안되나요?  제가 이용하는 곳은 되는데..
<razGon_LEO660M> 익스만 구버전으로 다운하면 되나요?
<angrystar> 윈10에서도 익스있어요..
<angrystar> 그걸로 하면 됩니다..
<samahui_WS> 윈10에 기본 부라우져가 바뀌어서 그게 안되는거고 익스10인가 들어는 있습니다
<samahui_WS> 근데 이것도 설정에 따라서 안되는경우가 많더군요
<angrystar> 그럴때 익스에서 f12누르고..
<angrystar> 에뮬레이터 들어가서 문서머시기 항목에서 버전선택하면 됩니다..
<samahui_WS> 익스11이 기본으로 들어가 있군요
<samahui_WS> 근데 이것도 호환성 문제 타서 보통 10으로 깔죠
<samahui_WS> 은행이 문제인거죠... 호환성 없이 만들어놓은
<angrystar> 그렇죠..보조프로그램으로 격하했지만 말이죠..
<angrystar> 그래도 차라리 HTML5로 갔으면 좋겠는데 아쉽습니다..
<Work^Seony> 일단 울나라는 국정원이랑 금감원 윗선 자리교체 없으면 평생 안바뀔겁니다
<angrystar> 국내 사이트 말입니다..
<samahui_WS> 정치하는 놈들 다 갈아야죠
<angrystar> 네..
<samahui_WS> 우리은행인가 다른곳인가 모르겠지만 한곳은 html5로 가서 호환성 상관없이 잘되죠
<samahui_WS> 다만... 그래도 책임회피용 보안프로그램 떡칠은 피할수 없습니다
<samahui_WS> 그게 윗대가리들 법인지라... 엑티브x 없어져도 exe파일하나 설치하게 되어있죠
<samahui_WS> ㅡ.,ㅡ
<Work^Seony> 네 그게 국정원이랑 금감원에서 강제하는 사항이라 그래요
<angrystar> 여기서 질문이요.. 우분투 15.10에서 마우스 휠의 위아래가 거꾸로 작동해요..
<samahui_WS> 마우스 설정들어가셔서 바꿔주세요
<angrystar> 거기 없어요..
<Work^Seony> 그건 마우스 세팅에서..
<angrystar> 첫번째 단추, 두번 누르기 밖에..
<angrystar> 휠조작 교정이 없어요..
<samahui_WS> 마우스 선택이 잘못되어있는거 같은데요
<samahui_WS> 마우스 종류 잘못잡아진듯...
<angrystar> 그럼 어떵게 하죠..전 로지텍 M210인데요..
<Work^Seony> 우분투가 롤링릴리즈가 아니라는 부분에 대해서는 여태껏 불편한 걸 못느껴왔는데, 이제 내년 4월이면 16.04가 나온다는 사실에 슬슬 체감이 되고 있네요...
<Work^Seony> 구글 찾아보니까, 마우스 & 터치패드 설정에 Natural Scrolling이 있다고 하네요...
<angrystar> 아무것도 안뜨는데요?
<angrystar> 파이썬 컴파일해서 깔았는데..
<samahui_WS> 터미널에서 xinput --list 해보세요
<samahui_WS> 마우스 잘 잡혔나
<samahui_WS> 잘 잡혔으면 아마도 설정파일 직접 손봐야 하지 않을까 싶네요
<angrystar> ⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
<angrystar> ⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<angrystar> ⎜   ↳ Logitech USB Receiver                   	id=9	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<angrystar> ⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
<angrystar>     ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
<angrystar>     ↳ Power Button                            	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
<angrystar>     ↳ Power Button                            	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
<angrystar>     ↳ Logitech USB Receiver                   	id=8	[slave  keyboard (3)]
<angrystar> 이렇게 나옵니다..
<samahui_WS> 리시버만 잡히는거보니 무선마우스인가보군요
<angrystar> 네..
<samahui_WS> 잠시만요
<samahui_WS> 저게 키보드 마우스가 하나의 리시버쓰는 모델 같은데 따로 설치파일이 없군요
<angrystar> 네..
<angrystar> 세트모델인데..
<samahui_WS> seony님 말씀대로  Natural Scrolling 이라는걸 찾아서 철치하는 방법이 있는거 같은데 같은 환경이 아니라 해보지 못해서 될지 모르겠네요
<samahui_WS> 철치- > 설치
<angrystar> Natural Scrolling <-서버없다고 나옵니다..
<samahui_WS> 정상적으로 마우스 휠이 있는 모델이거나 터치패드 들어간 노트북의 경우 마우스 설정에 스크롤방향 바꾸기 메뉴가 생겨서 그거 체크 하고 안하고에 따라서 바꿀 수 있는데 이 메뉴가 안보이신다니 답답하네요
<angrystar> 네..
<samahui_WS> 그거 구글 검색하시면 저장소 도 나올겁니다
<samahui_WS> 저장소 올려주시고 설치해야 설치됩니다
<jason-> 저는 270 모델 쓰는데, 설정없이 정상 동작해요.
<samahui_WS> 저도 로지텍인데 저도 그냥 잡혔고 잘 작동합니다;;
<samahui_WS> 마우스 스크롤 방향 바꾸기 메뉴 자체가 안보인다니 방법을 모르겠네요 좀 더 고수님들 오실때까지 기다려보세요
<angrystar_> 오 이제 됐네요..
#ubuntu-ko 2015-10-27
<angrystar_> 이제 스크롤 제대로 작동돼요..
<samahui_WS> 해결하셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 전 회의 댕겨오겠습니다
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 좋은 아침 보내시나요?
<autowiz_> 좋은 아침 보내시나요?
<ipeter> 좋은 아침과 함께하고 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 좋은 아침과 함꼐하고 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 아악 오타가 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 꼐 정도는 오타라기보단, 2벌식의 폐혜... ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 오즈님?
<autowiz_> 오즈님?
<ipeter> 오즈님이 어제 가르쳐주신 카반 잘 보았습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 오즈님이 어제 가르쳐주신 카반 잘 보았습니다.
<ipeter> 혹시 타임 스템프 기능이 있는건 없을까요?
<ipeter> 흥.
<ipeter> 따라쟁이
<autowiz_> 일정관리툴이 따로 뭔가 있을거 같긴 한데요
<ipeter> 엑셀느님이 그냥 킹왕짱인가요?
<ipeter> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> <= 일정관리툴을 열심히 써보고 싶어도, 일정이 없는 1인
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 차라리 자유로운 영혼이라고 해주세요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 제 일정에는, 카드값 빠져나가는 날짜랑 게임 출시되는 날짜만 적혀있네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 월급이란게
<ipeter> 얼굴만 비치고
<ipeter> 바로 도망치는 새침떼기 여자같은 존재라서요.
<ipeter> 제게 해당하는 말입니다.
<ipeter> ㅠ
<autowiz_> 제달력엔 뭐 거의 정보가 없습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> https://code.visualstudio.com/#alt-downloads
<Work^Seony> 오늘 WHO에서 통조림햄을 발암물질로 규정한 것 때문에 미국에서도 말이 많네요
<autowiz_> 최근에 나온건지는 모르겠는데 요즘 MS 행보가 엄청 바뀌긴 했네요
<autowiz_> 사람 DNA 나왓다고 하기도 하던데
<Work^Seony> 발머 뒤를 이은 인도인 경영자가 경영을 잘하죠
<Work^Seony> 친 리눅스 정책도 그렇고, 윈10 공짜로 풀고 거기에 서피스북까지...
<autowiz_> http://www.ciokorea.com/news/27068
<autowiz_> MS 관련 글 입니다.
<autowiz_> 기고 | 마이크로소프트가 '리눅스용 하둡'을 출시한 진짜 이유  ... 라는 제목인데 재미 있게 잘 읽었네요
<autowiz_> 커널서밋 행사 올해서울인데 ...  언제쯤 또 서울에서 하게 될까요
<autowiz_> 준 하이
<Work^Seony> 내년에 오픈스택 관련해서 세계적인 큰 행사 하나 했으면 하고 바래봅니다
<Work^Seony> 그래야 공짜로 한국 휴가를 갈 수 있어서... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 오오 좋은데요 그거 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아니면, 저희가 쓰는 소프트웨어 중에서 아주 중요한 것들이 한국에서 교육하면 좋을텐데... 그럴 가능성이 없어서 아쉽네요
<Work^Seony> 요즘 언리얼 엔진 4는 코딩 없이도 게임을 만들 수 있다고 선전하는데, 어느정도일까 궁금하네요
<jun__> 교육와서.... 딴짓하는중입니다.. 안녕하신가요~? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 고딩때도 그렇습니다만 , 수업중에 집중하고 , 예습복습 조금해주면
<autowiz_> 공부하는데 효과적입니다.
<autowiz_> 요즘 유투브 보다가
<autowiz_> 영상이 끝나면 관련 추천영상이 9개 정도 뜹니다. 이게 중요한게 아니라
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz_> 이걸 ctrl + 클릭하면 새탭으로 열기가 되는데 , 새탭은 백그라운드로 열리게되구요.
<autowiz_> 예전에는 백그라운드에서 재생이되거나 , 해당탭으로가서 재생버튼을 눌러야 재생이됐었는데
<autowiz_> 요즘은 백그라운드에서 열릴때는 가만히 있다가 , 해당 탭으로 가니까 자동으로 재생이되는군요
<autowiz_> 어떤 태그라 스크립트가 있는거겠지요? 참 신기해지고 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> ....  포테토님 꺄~~   혹시 이제 출근 ? ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 리눅스 커널은 끊임 없이 발전하고 있군요 ㄷㄷㄷ
<autowiz_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brZ8m0ku1YA    보는데 신기한 기능이 몇개 있는거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> deadline scheduling 같은거
<PotatoGim> 네.. 이제 출근입니다...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 커널 서밋은 물 건너 갔네요...
<PotatoGim> 마지막 날이 일반인도 참가 가능했던가...
<autowiz_> 잘 하셨습니다. 좀 늦게 출근하기도 하고 그래야지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 커널서밋 올해는 가도 뭐 제가 아는게 별로 없어서 ... 몇년후에 는 외국에 가서라도 참관해 볼 생각입니다.
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에, 살아있는 쥐한테 인셉션을 시도해서 성공했다네요
<autowiz_> 꿈속에 들어가는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 네 꿈을 조작했답니다
<Work^Seony> 뇌 속에 나노봇 넣어서 계산기급 수학실력을 보유하게 되는게 멀지않았군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 사람 뇌에도 보조 장비를 달아서 기억이나 연산능력을보조하게 한다는 기사를 본거 같은데요
<autowiz_> 그 기사에는 10~20년안에 가능할거 처럼 나왔던거 같은데 뭐 되봐야 알겠지요
<Work^Seony> 레이 커즈와일 같은 사람들이 있으니 믿어봐야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이번 롤드컵 결승이 한국 대 한국이네요
<autowiz_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 롤 이 요즘 아주 대인기더군요
<Work^Seony> 요즘이 아니라 몇년 전부터 아주 대인기였어요 ㅎㅎ.  지금은 인기를 넘어서, "스포츠"화된 게임이 됐쬬
<Work^Seony> 게임이 아니라 스포츠라고 불러야할 수준으로 왔어요
<autowiz_> 저도 몇년전에 좀 해보긴 했습지요 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 전 아직 롤을 하고 있긴 하지만.. 정말 남자의 자존심을 살짝 건드는 게임인거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 오늘 교육은... 정말 힘드네요....
<jun__> 마이크를 들고 한글로 이야기를 하지만..자장가를 불러주는거 이상으로 힘든...
<jun__> 오즈형이 정말 설명 잘하시는구나...라고 느끼는 하루입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오오 설명왕 등극
<autowiz_> 왕이 되는건가요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 그럼 3000 궁녀랑 소풍좀 다녀오겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkPj13kyNEI
<autowiz_> FireFoxOS
<HolyKnight> 위쳐 1.10
<HolyKnight> 시작했어유.
<HolyKnight> 새컴으로유
<autowiz_> 오오 홀리님축하드립니다.
<Work^Seony> 오오 새컴...
<Work^Seony> 이번 위쳐 확장팩 진짜 재밌었죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> PC 랑 콘솔이랑도 같이 게임 가능한가요?
<Work^Seony> 멀티 말씀하시나요?
<Work^Seony> 위쳐는 멀티 없어요
<autowiz_> 넵
<autowiz_> 아 없군요
<Work^Seony> 그리고 대부분의 멀티 플랫폼 게임들은 피씨-콘솔간 같이 게임이 안됩니다
<samahui_WS> 키보드 테스트
<samahui_WS> 하나 둘 셋 넷 다섯 그리고 1234567890!@#$%^&*()
<autowiz_> 잘 나옵니다 사마휘님 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> gg
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 큰일 날뻔 했습니다 키보드가 갑자기 안먹어서 다운되었는지 알았더니 irc에 글이 올라오더군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 즐거운 하루들 보내세요
<autowiz_> 행복한 하루 되세요~~
<samahui_WS> 전 다시 회의하러 댕겨올게요... 죙일 회의만 하다가 끝나겠군요
<autowiz_> 그래도 회의는 필요한거지요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 부럽습니다.
<ipeter> 삼천궁녀라니요.
<angrystar> 갇혔던 굴욕은 반격의 효시다! (진격의 거인 1기 1쿨 오프닝 테마 '홍련의 화살'中에서..)
<autowiz_> 오늘 점심은 뭐가 좋을가요?
<jun__> 전 돼지국밥 먹고왔습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 이번주 교육이 참 지루한 시간이 될꺼 같은게... 하... 벌써 힘드네요
<autowiz_> 교육 주제는 뭐에요?
<jun__> OGG예요 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 오즈님 우분투에서 PDF파일 보실때 어떤 프로그램 쓰세요?
<autowiz_> virtualbox 설치하고 윈도우즈 설치한다음 adobe reader 설치해서 보면 됩니다.
<autowiz_> 보통은 크롬으로 웹상에서보긴 하는데, 기본적으로 pdf 뷰어가 설치되지 않나 싶음. 문서보기 라는걸로 열리는뎅
<PotatoGim> https://lwn.net/Articles/658511/
<jun__> evince 였나? 그걸 쓰고 있었는데
<jun__>  Pdf 가 자동으로 보이는 장수를 편집해서 순서를 뒤죽박죽 만들어버리네요
<autowiz_> 기특한 프로그램이군요 뒤죽박죽
<ipeter> 으흡
<ipeter> 혹시 node.js하시는분 계신가요?
<autowiz_> 준준준준준준준준준준준준준준준준준준준준준준준준주누준준준주누주주주누준
<jason-> ?
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 jason- 님
<jason-> ㅎ
<jason-> ^^
<jun__> 저 부르셨습니까~?
<autowiz_> 교육 잘 받으라공 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 아하! ㅎㅎ 넹~
<ipeter> gjf
<ipeter> 헐
<ipeter> 저 이름에 '준'자 들어가서
<ipeter> 저 부르는줄 알고 설레었는데.
<ipeter> 오즈님 실망이예요.
<autowiz_> 아 그러고 보니 그렇군요... 저 한테 부름 당하고 싶으신거군요...
<ipeter> 네 불러주세요 불러주세요.
<ipeter> (이상하네... 이상한 느낌...흠...이상합니다.)
<autowiz_> 이상한게 정상인듯 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 음... 아직은 입사지원이 별로 안들어오는군요
<ipeter> 헐.
<ipeter> 저희 웹개발자 뽑는다고하면 폭풍지원 들겠죠?
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 학교에요?
<autowiz_> 아마 그럴듯 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 그러고 보니 웹 개발자들은 여잘분들도 많은편이지않나
<ipeter> 여대라서 남자 개발자들 폭풍 지원할지도 모르는데...문제는 페이가... OTL
<ipeter> 슬프죠
<autowiz_> 돈신경안쓰고 하고싶은일 하는 사람이라면 지원할지도 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 여대로 출퇴근이라...+_+
<samahui_WS> 여대 이야기 나와서 잠시 떠오릅니다. 유부당도 여대에 가고 싶습니다!!! 라고 속마음을 보이면 아내에게 사냥 당합니다 ㅜㅜ
<jun__> 사냥까지...ㄷㄷㄷ
<ipeter> 2화여대 출근할때 좀 되게 어색해요.
<ipeter> 다들 여학생들 틈바구니에 끼어서..
<ipeter> 네. 솔직히 아직도 적은안되요.
<ipeter> 학교가 좀 오르막길이라 건물 엘베 등교시간에 타면 엘베 꽉차는데 째려보는 여학생부터 아주 혼났습니다.
<ipeter> 손은 매너손해서 책가방 어깨끈 꽉 잡고 있어야하고..
<ipeter> 화장실도 두번 세번 확인하고 들어가야하고
<ipeter> 난처한게 얼마나 많은데요.
<jun__> 뭐랄까? 힘들꺼 알꺼 같고.. 난처한것도 알거는 같은데... 그래도 뭐랄까? 한번쯤은 일해보고 싶은 느낌? ㅎㅎㅎ 그런거죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 무엇보다도 말한마디 잘못하면 썸씽생겨요.
<ipeter> 입조심 해야합니다.
<ipeter> 저도 말 한번 잘못했다 작살났습니다.
<ipeter> 마음있나보네
<ipeter> 좋아하나보네.
<ipeter> 어휴..ㅠ
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 말을 하긴 하는군요...
<jun__> 아무런 말도 안할줄 알았는데..
<ipeter> 푸하하하
<ipeter> 숨크게시면 누구보고 설레서 저랜다고 뒷말나올껍니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun__> 음...전 비염이 있어서 조금만 뛰어도 숨 크게 쉴텐데...
<jun__> 좋게 말하면 바람둥이에 나쁘게 말하면 쓰레기 소리까지 들을수도 있겠네요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ 그만큼 뒷말이 뜻하지 않게 나올수 있다는 말이예요.
<jun__> 그래도... 한달정도만....크히히히;;;
<jun__> 뭐랄까.. 교육이 굉장히 불친절하네요..;;;
<jun__> PDF주고서 이대로 해라..끝! ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 오오...저도 node.js 교육 받고 싶은데..
<ipeter> node.js 하시는 분 저좀 도와주세요.
<jun__> 전 물러나겠습니다!
<jun__> 교육은 잼없지만..일찍끝나는건 꿀!! ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 수고하세요~
<bluedusk> 전 그런거 다 극복할수 있는 둔함이 있으니
<bluedusk> 제발 취직좀..굽신굽신
<bluedusk> .......
<samahui_WS> 저녁 맛나게들 드세요
<autowiz_> 맛저녁 하시옵소서~~
<samahui_WS> 요즘 갑을 논쟁이 많이 보이니 경비가 갑질하는 경우도 생기는군요. 집에 애도 어리고 아내가 임신을 해서 택배오면 밸 누르지말고 경비실에 맞기라고 해놨더니 경비가 저녁에 택배 찾아가라며 현관을 두드려대고 택배 가져다 놓으면서 에이 씨~ 이러고 가더랍니다
<samahui_WS> 확 엎어버리고 싶은걸 참고 있는데 아마도 들어가면 싸움 좀 날듯하네요
<autowiz_> 에고고
<autowiz_> 경비아저씨 화가 많이 나셨나보네요
<samahui_WS> 퇴근길에 보통 제가 찾아가는데 오늘 늦어지고 짐이 좀 컸나봅니다(그래봐야 애기 기저귀)
<samahui_WS> 화날 일이 있다고 임산부에게 그러고 갔다고 생각하니 천불이나네요
<samahui_WS> 아내가 아기랑 둘이만 있으니 큰소리 못내고 그냥 샄혔나본데 그거 생각하니 더 열나요
<samahui_WS> 퇴근하고 들어가 봐야겠습니다
<samahui_WS> 나중에 뵈요
<autowiz_> 그러게요 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 후폭풍은 안봐도 비디오 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> autowiz_,  (_ _  ) 너부죽.
<autowiz_> 다클옹 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 오늘 완전 망한날이네요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 아침에 8시 좀 넘어선가 잤는데 깬 기억은 오후 1시 언저리의 12시인데 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 깨보니 6시 반. 그리고 밤.
<DarkCircle> 소스라치게 놀람 =3(뿡)
<autowiz_> 며칠 잘 못자서 피곤할때 푹 잠들어버리면 10시간도 자게 될 수 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 아주 가끔 그런일이 벌어지지요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> d-day 계산을 커맨드라인으로 할 수 있는 방법이 있을까요?
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter_> 저...반겨주세요.
<ipeter_> 외로워요.
<ipeter_> 읭(?)
<ipeter_> 오즈님!!!
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3562704
<ipeter_> HolyKnight: 어휴. 끔찍하네요.
<pchero_work> 헐.. 뒷차.. ;;;
<ipeter_> 아...
<ipeter_> 놋북은 우분투고, 맥미니 같이 쓰고 있는 중인데
<ipeter_> 점점 놋북은 빠이빠이 되는듯 싶네요.
<ipeter_> 맥 좋아요..ㅠ
<HolyKnight> 그러게유
<autowiz_> 앞차잘못이니 뒤차 잘못이니 많이들 싸우고 있네요
<autowiz_> 둘다 문제구만
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 뒷차가 더 많이 잘못한건데 .. 근데 보니까 앞차는 규정속도 위반이네요.
<HolyKnight> http://www.koreadaily.com/news/read.asp?art_id=3773507
<HolyKnight> 직원 최저 연봉 7만달러로 올렸더니…순익 2배 껑충
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> ~(~_~)~
<DarkCircle> 커피에 올리고당 아빠숟갈 둘 넣었더니
<DarkCircle> 커피사탕맛나네요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 여기서 블랙으로 마시는 습관이 들어서...  걍 아무 것도 안넣은 커피가 더 좋아요
<DarkCircle> 근데 커피를 마셔도 이리 졸립다니 에휴 ...
<DarkCircle> 블랙으로 연~하게 마시면 차(茶) 마시는 느낌이 나죠 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저는 무지 찐하게 마십니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 적당~히 볶은 후에 원액으로 찐~하게 내려 마시면 꼬소~한 맛이 나고요.
<DarkCircle> 커피를 너무 구워서 태우면 탄내 쩌는데 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 연한 갈색정도 볶으면 맛있어요
<DarkCircle> 한국엔 볶은 커피콩만 대부분 팔아서
<DarkCircle> 직접 구워다 갈아마시는 맛이 없 ...
<Work^Seony> 뭐 아무래도 그렇죠.  로스팅을 미리 해서 팔죠..
<Work^Seony> 여기도 다 로스팅해서 팔지, 로스팅 안한거 살 수 있는 방법이 있을까 싶네요
<DarkCircle> 커피 마셔본거중에 제일 ㅁㄴㅇㄹ 스러운게
<DarkCircle> 후렌치식으로 볶은건데
<DarkCircle> 이건 뭐 그냥 시커멓게 태워다가 재를 우려마시는 느낌 ㅡ,.ㅡ ;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 근데 말이 후렌치식인줄 알았는데
<DarkCircle> 프랑스에 다녀온 신부님이 그러시더라고요.
<DarkCircle> 걔네 원래 그렇게 마셔.
<Work^Seony> 하와이에서는 로스팅할 때 이것저것 향을 첨가한 커피가 좀 대중적이라 그런걸 자주 마시게 되네요...  헤이즐넛이나, 바닐라 마카다미아 같은...
<DarkCircle> (...)
<DarkCircle> 마카다미아 -ㅠ-
<DarkCircle> 콩에다가 콩을 또 집어넣 ...
<Work^Seony> 이거 게임영상인데, 되게 흥미롭네요... https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=255&v=bzzTU3SgwPg
<Work^Seony> 마치 스필버그영화 A.I 느낌의..
<DarkCircle> 묘하네요 -ㅅ-
<Work^Seony> 개인적으로 퀀틱드림 게임들 좋아하는데, 저것도 게임으로 나오는건지 그냥 테크데모일 뿐인지는 모르겠네요
<DarkCircle> 실제사람이 모델이 돼서 진행하는 게임이네요
<Work^Seony> 루리웹 보니까, 원래는 그냥 실시간으로 감정을 표현하는 수준의 테크데모를 보여주려고 했는데,
<Work^Seony> 반응이 좋아서 게임으로 나온답니다
<Work^Seony> http://bbs2.ruliweb.daum.net/gaia/do/ruliweb/default/news/519/read?articleId=1887325&bbsId=G003&itemGroupId=32&pageIndex=1
<Work^Seony> 스샷 보니까 저 안드로이드 하나에 $7999 네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 살만하네
<Work^Seony> 비싸다길래 천만원 넘을줄 알았더니
<DarkCircle> 세상에 -ㅅ- ...
<Work^Seony> 출시될 저 게임의 트레일러인데, 살짝 과장해서 그래픽이 실사랑 구분이 안갈 정도네요
<Work^Seony> http://bbs2.ruliweb.daum.net/gaia/do/ruliweb/default/news/519/read?articleId=1887320&bbsId=G003&itemGroupId=32&pageIndex=1
<Work^Seony> 이 게임이 여러가지 의미로서 저한테 좀 쇼킹한게,
<Work^Seony> 왠지 저런 세상이 아주 멀진 않을 거 같단 느낌이 드네요..
<Work^Seony> 저게 cg가 아니라 인게임 엔진이라네요...
<DarkCircle> 지금 뭐 AI끼리 대화가 가능한 수준이니까 ...
<DarkCircle> 걸어다니는거랑 말하는거만 잘돼도 진짜 ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 그리고 고용량 메모리속에 전투 피아 식별 정보 들어가면 진짜 무서울듯 ...
<DarkCircle> 휴머노이드 전투요원.
<Work^Seony> 미래에도 가능성이 좀 떨어지는 설정이 하나 있다면,
<Work^Seony> 배터리가 137년... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아이언맨은 아크 원자로 탑재해도 몇시간 못가는데 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아마 영구전원장치가 개발되면
<DarkCircle> 그거 때문에 박살날 기업이 엄청나게 많을거예요
<Work^Seony> 그쵸, 하지만 그걸로 또 다른 신사업도 생길테고...
<Work^Seony> 뭐 예를 들면, 애플 같은데에는 자기네 제품을 더 많이 팔기위해 그런걸 연구하잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아이언맨은 일상생활이 아니라 전투용으로 에너지를 막막 많이 쓰니까요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 벌써 시간이 이렇게 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 늦은시간인지 이른 시간인지 아무튼 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 아 참 히어로님은 시간이 다르시구나 ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 정확히는 과열로 번아웃 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 마이크로 컨트롤러 오작동으로 블루스크린 크리 (응?)
 * DarkCircle (야!)
<autowiz_> 근데 ㅁㄴㅇㄹ 뭐에요?
<autowiz_> 네이버에는 그냥 별뜻없는 asdf 같은거라고 나오는데
<DarkCircle> 전라도 말로 "거시기"
<DarkCircle> something creepy stuff 정도 되려나요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 닥클옹은 저런 젊은말도 잘 아시네요 호호호
<DarkCircle> 네이버에는 너무 설명이 빈약해소 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 뭔 얘기하다 심심하면 나오는게 ㅁㄴㅇㄹ 인데 참 말하기가 뭐할때 자주 써요.
<Work^Seony> 예밀님 어제 엑박 샀다고 문자 왔었네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 엑박 동지? 맴버? 늘어나시는건가요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 이제 앞으로 같이 헤드셋 끼고 게임 해야죠 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 근데 예밀님 이제는 아얄씨 안오시는군요
<autowiz_> http://clien.net/cs2/bbs/board.php?bo_table=park&wr_id=36321380
<autowiz_> 피시방 소닉녀   ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 한동안 무슨말인가 했네요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 예밀옹 컴쪽에 손대기 싫고 그쪽 얘기도 듣기 싫다고 그거 때문에 안들어오는듯 -ㅅ- ...
<Work^Seony> 예전에 한 번 얘기했었는데, CNC에 관심있다더라구요
<DarkCircle> 네 거의 뭐 전자+기계공학 이쪽.
<DarkCircle> 눈에 안보이는 소프트웨어로 닭질 하는 스타일은 싫다고 했었 -.-;
<autowiz_> 저도 눈에 보이는거 참 좋아라합니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 키보드 LED (num lock / caps lock / scroll lock ) 용도를 바꿔서 네트웍 패킷 tx / rx 발생할때마다 LED 켜지게하는거
<autowiz_> 실은 누가 예전에 만들어놓은거 그냥 테스트만 했을 뿐입니다만.
<autowiz_> 문자보내면 그거수신해서 집에 커튼, 보잉러 , 전등 껏다켰다 할 수 있도록 하는것도 만들어보고 싶고
<autowiz_> 냉장고 세탁기 그런거 전부 원격에서 조작할 수 있게 되는 그런 세상 ~ 아 아  10년전에 10년쯤이면 되겠지 했는데
<autowiz_> 아직 10년은 더 걸릴거 같은 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 근데 냉장고는 좀 (...?...)
<DarkCircle> 원격으로 조작하기엔 좀 ... 바보같을거예요. 그럴 필요 조차도 없을거고.
<DarkCircle> 어차피 바이메탈로 온도 제어하면서 음식 안상하게 계속 냉기 뿜어대는 거랑 냉기 안새나가게 뚜껑이 밀봉해주는거 두가지에만 충실하면 되는건데
<Work^Seony> 저도 생각은 매일 하는데, 게을러서 못해요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 특정칸에서 해동을 시작하는거지요
<autowiz_> 고기 해동시키는데 오래 걸리니까
<DarkCircle> 그게 칸칸마다 해동이 불가능한 이유가 ...
<DarkCircle> 용적이 줄어드는데다 비용은 쓸데없이 많이 들어가요.
<autowiz_> 다클옹이 만들어주시면 되잖아요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 차라리 그냥 전자렌지에 대충 돌려버리는게 더 빠르죠.
<autowiz_> 나 말안할래 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 헐 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 우신다 ...
 * DarkCircle 얼레리꼴레리(?) ... /-ㅅ-/ (?!)
<DarkCircle> (............................)
<autowiz_> 벌써 7시가 넘었네요
<DarkCircle> 글게요 ...
<DarkCircle> 망할 지구.
<autowiz_> 밝은 밝아오고 날씨는 춥고 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 밝은 -> 밖은
<DarkCircle> 이틀전에 모기에 심하게 시달렸더니
<Work^Seony> 벌써 그렇게 추워졌나보네요
<DarkCircle> 이주 죽겠...
<DarkCircle> 지금 한 10도 돼요
<DarkCircle> 원래 더 추워야 정상인데
<DarkCircle> 이제 겨우 추워지기 시작
<autowiz_> 어제 오후부터 완전 쌀쌀해졌네요
<DarkCircle> 비도 안오는주제에 ...
<DarkCircle> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 이미 추수 다 끝날쯤에 비가 오기 시작하면 도데체 내년에 ㅡ,.ㅡ ;;
<Work^Seony> 음... 요즘 이 동네는 더워서 불편한데...
<DarkCircle> 그렇잖아도 비 안오는거 때문에 내년에 어떻게 될지 모르겠네요
<DarkCircle> 전국적으로 농사 FAIL 나면
<autowiz_> 남부지방은 단수도 하고 그런다는거 같던데요
<DarkCircle> 보릿고개 40년만에 재현.
<DarkCircle> 농사 짓기도 전에 모심는거부터 FAIL이면 완전 망할듯.
<DarkCircle> 저야 보리밥 먹는거 적응된 상태라 딱히 문제 안되는데 보리밥에 익숙하지 않는 휴먼들은 -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle> 라면이나 끓여먹어야되나 ...
<autowiz_>  언제쯤인지는 모르겠는데 어느 대통령이 강수량이 적어서 고생하는 제주도 논에 가서 소방차 물줄기를 직접 잡으시고 어떤 논에 물을 댔다고 하더라구요.
<autowiz_> 어쩌다인지 일부러 인지 기자가 몇달있다가 다시 가봤는데
<autowiz_> 해당논은 계속 소방차로 물을 줘서 정상인데 그 바로 옆논들은 가뭄으로 비쩍 말라있더라고 하더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 네 그거 인터넷에서 아주 떠들썩했죠
<autowiz_> 그러면서 기사는 그직접 물줄기 잡은 사람 칭찬을 ㅋㅋㅋ 맙소사
<Work^Seony> 근데 사실 떠들썩했던 이유는,
<Work^Seony> 물을 줄 때 논을 다 파헤쳐서 농작물 못심는다고 했었던거 같아요
<autowiz_> 수앞으로 땅을 파버렸나 보내요 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 결과적으로 올해는 평타 ...
<DarkCircle> 작년만 해도 과잉생산 때문에 난리였는데 ...
<autowiz_> 아 한시간만이라도 좀 자야겠습니다. 너무 몽롱 하네요ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 부카니스탄에 쌀을 수백 수천 가마니를 걍 갖다 퍼주고도 남을 정도면 초 과잉 생산이었죠.
<Work^Seony> 예밀님 과거 진성 컴쟁이셨던 분이, 엑박 티비에 꽂을 때 hdmi  input에 꽂아놓고 화면 안나온다고 저한테 문자 보냈었군요 ㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 영어로 스팸 메일이 왔는데 뭔가 당첨됐다는 메일이네요
<autowiz_> 저도 종종 오더라구요 , 내용도 아주 완전 고전 .. 자기가 금융쪽에 일하는사람인데
<Work^Seony> 걍 전형적인 방식이죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 돈많은 계좌 주인이 최근에 죽었는데 상속자가 없다 뭐 이런 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 가뿐하게 삭제 버튼 누르시면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> Lawrence "Larry" Page
<ihavnoth> Co-founder and CEO of Google Inc™
<autowiz_> 요즘 악성코드가 워낙 많아서 그런 매일 엘때는 각별히 조심합니다.
<Work^Seony> 속는 사람이 없을 거 같은데 실제로 속는 사례를 알려드리자면요,
<autowiz_> 아 구글 저거 스팸 겁나 많아서
<Work^Seony> 여기가 집 렌트비가 비싸다보니 싼집을 찾는 사람들이 많거든요
<autowiz_> 제가 관리하던 학교 메일서버가 이상해질정도
<Work^Seony> 집 하나를 굉장히 싼 가격에 광고를 올려요
<autowiz_> 많을때는 큐 목록 뽑아서 몇천개씩 지우곤 했었지요
<Work^Seony> 그리고서, 자기가 의사 부부인데, 지금 아프리카로 의사 구호활동을 하러 갔다
<Work^Seony> 돌아오려면 한 몇년 있어야해서, 우리집을 관리해줄 사람이 필요하다
<Work^Seony> 렌트비를 우편으로 보내주면, 키를 보내주겠따
<Work^Seony> 그런 식인데, 의외로 속는 사람이 많아요
<autowiz_> 절박할때 사리 분별력이 떨어진다고들 하지요
<Work^Seony> 사진도 올려놓고 하니까, 한국사람들도 많이 속아요
<autowiz_> 뭐 말만 들어보면 가능성이 아예 없는건 아니니까
<autowiz_> 거기도 부동산 같은 중계 업자들은 많지요?
<Work^Seony> 많긴 많죠 근데 대부분은 그냥 개인이 올린 광고를 보고 찾아가요
<autowiz_> 아니면 집앞에 있는 팻말 보고 가던가 그런건가요
<Work^Seony> 네 보통 그렇죠
<Work^Seony> 동네마다 다르겠지만, 하와이는 보통 신문광고 보고 많이 가요
<autowiz_> real estate 라는말은 어원이 뭘까요 . 왜 앞에 리얼이 붙었을까 .... 하는 생각을 꽤 옛날부터했었는데
<Work^Seony> 실물 재산 할 때 말하는 그 "실물"이라는 의미이지 않나 싶습니다
#ubuntu-ko 2015-10-28
<jun> 안녕하세요~~ 오늘도 교육와서 띵까띵까중입니다~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun> 어제 비 오고서 날이 많이 추워졌네요....
<Work^Seony> 늦가을 때는 비 오고나면 항상 다음날 추워질걸 예상되죠 ㅎㅎ
<jun> 이제 슬슬 겨울이 오려나봐요....추운건 싫은데 -_-;;;
<jun> 역시 오라클은 무성의하군요;;;;ㄷㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> 오락흘 ㅋㅋ
<jun> 설명도 그냥 PPT띄어놓고 읽고 있구.. 실습은 그냥 PDF에 몇장까지 따라하세요.! 끝!!! 이러고 있고;;;
<jun> 뭐랄까... 왠만한 꽁짜 수업을 들어도 이정도는 아니었던거 같은데...좀 그러네요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 미국에서 하는 교육들도 다 고만고만해요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 출근하여 근무중입니다.
<ipeter> 좋은 하루 보내시나요?
<ipeter> 맨날 틀에 박힌 똑같은 말들.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ  멘트를 바꿔보세요
<Work^Seony> 출근해서 근무하지않고, 근무해서 출근하는 사람이 되보니느 겁니다 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아. 한국은 쌀쌀해졌어요.
<ipeter> 저는 이걸 real 가을이라고 하고 싶네요.
<Work^Seony> 네 뉴스 봐서 알고있습니다.  여기는 좀 더워요
<ipeter> 한국 뉴스도 보시나요?
<Work^Seony> 다음 들어가서 뉴스기사 맨날 보죠
<ipeter> 아.
<ipeter> 인터넷이요?
<ipeter> 전 아직 뉴스! 하면 TV 뉴스를 떠올려서요.
<Work^Seony> 방송으로는 따로 안봐요.
<ipeter> 구세대인가봅니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 시간이 오래 걸려서..
<ipeter> 마자요.
<Work^Seony> 인터넷으로 보면 헤드라인만 봐도 되니... ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> autowiz_: 일어나세요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 요즘 뭐 재미있는 기기 없을까요?
<Work^Seony> 콘솔 게임기? ㅋ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun> 안녕하세요~~
<jun> 왜 다른 사람들은 이 교육을 다 알아듣고서 질문하고 있는건지..
<jun> 전 지금 어디서 뭘 하고 있늘걸까요..?
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 아이고. 일하느라 늦었네요. 뭐 콘솔게임기도 그렇구요
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 전자제품도 그렇구요
<ipeter> 항상 전자기기나 새로운것들은 지금 미국이 주도하는것 같은데
<ipeter> 대부분 늦가을 쯤 발표하는것 같아서요.
<Work^Seony> 그런가요?  뭐 제품마다 다 다르지 않나 싶어요
<ipeter> 구글 신제품도 예전만큼 인기가 아닌거 같아요.
<ipeter> 네.
<Work^Seony> 구글 신제품은 뭐가 있어요?
<ipeter> 근데 아이폰이 가을때쯤 발표해서 제가 선입견이 굳어진거 같아요.
<ipeter> 뭐 항상 아이폰 대항마로
<ipeter> 넥서스 시리즈 출시했잖아요.
<ipeter> 근데 요즘 넥서스 시리즈는 살아있는지 궁금하네요.
<Work^Seony> 아.. 스마트폰...
<ipeter> 무조건 애플 쓸꺼지만요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 안드로이드폰에는 아예 관심이 없어서... ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 맞아요.
<ipeter> 6s구매하고 싶습니다..ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 전 5s 약정이 내년 1월에 끝나서요.
<ipeter> 아무래도 3달은 더 써야할듯 싶어요.
<Work^Seony> 저는 담달 말에 끝납니다
<ipeter> 바꾸실껀가요?
<Work^Seony> 12월에 6s 사려구요
<Work^Seony> 네 바꿔야죠 몇푼 안하는데..
<ipeter> 헐.
<ipeter> 몇.푼.안.하.는.데.
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<Work^Seony> 비싸면 못바꾸죠
<Work^Seony> $199 정도면 싸잖아요
<Work^Seony> 지금 쓰는 5s 팔아도 199보단 더 받을 수 있을거 같은데요...  뭐 일단 제가 손해보는게 없으니까 "몇푼" 안하는게 맞는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<jun> 으흠..?
<jun> 으흠.....
<jun> 6s를 한국에서 살려면. 노예계약이 되겠죠..? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 근데 계약은 미국도 마찬가지예요.
<ipeter> 2년 컨트랙트 아닌가요?
<Work^Seony> 2년은 같지만 세부사항이 다릅니다
<Work^Seony> 반드시 써야하는 요금제나 옵션이 없어요
<Work^Seony> 제일 싼 요금제 선택하면 되거든요
<jun> 요샌 어케튼 잡으려고 3년계약 때려버리던데요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 진짜 사고 싶어요.. 엉엉엉. 6s라니....ㅠ
<jun> 전 애플 제품을 써본게 없어서리;;;
<ipeter> 근데 전 6를 대용량으로 사고 싶은 생각이 있어서요.
<jun> 워낙 흙수저를 품었다가 이젠 손으로 퍼 먹는 수준이라;;;
<ipeter> 64기가나...
<Work^Seony> 저는 그냥저냥... 사실 한국처럼 이동시간이 길지않다보니 별로 필요가 없어요..
<ipeter> 아이폰 3gs, 5, 5s 썼는데
<Work^Seony> 음악 들을 일도 없고, 스마트폰 게임할 일도 없고...
<ipeter> 지금까지 맨난 16기가만 구매해서 썼어요.
<ipeter> 전 사진을 많이 찍어서요.
<ipeter> 아이패드 에어2도 지금 64기가 쓰는데..이정도면 만족해요.
<Work^Seony> 사진 많이 찍으시면 64기가 가야죠
<autowiz_> 피터님 사진 많이 찍으시릇
<autowiz_> 실듯
<autowiz_> 주변에 아름다운 경관이 많아서 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 우와 피터님은 생각보다 염력이 있으신듯
<autowiz_> 제가 자고 있을때 마다 종종 맞추시네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 포테토님~
<PotatoGim> http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/661357/a6a8d0997ba4f990/
<PotatoGim> 네!
<autowiz_> 월말인데 문서는 좀 만드셨는지요? 인수인계는 많이 진행되셨는지? ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 예 거의 마무리 단계입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 그래도 여전히 바쁘실거 같네요 ㅜㅜ 힘내십시요~
<autowiz_> 이또한 다~ 지나가리라 ( 다만 다음일이 또 오리라 이런거 ㅠㅠ )
<PotatoGim> 괄호 안의 내용이 핵심이네요...ㅜ
<autowiz_> 저는 이상하게 예전부터 포테토님이 마음에 들었습니다. ( 부끄부끄 )
<PotatoGim> 헉...
<PotatoGim> 커..커밍...
<autowiz_> 이런모슨 저런모습 다 봐왔는데 어찌나 다재다능하신지
<PotatoGim> 그런 척을 잘합니다..ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 야채튀김이 되셨을때도, 삶은 감자가 되셨을때도 , 감자복음이 되셨을때도... 물론 최고는 메쉬드 포테토 되시겠습니다.
<autowiz_> 위 메뉴들은 정말 어릴때부터 쭉 좋아하고 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 덜덜... 이왕이면...
<PotatoGim> 얇게 썰어서 튀겨주시면..
<autowiz_> 포테토칩은 많은 사람들이 사랑해주시지만 저는 그냥 있는그대로의 모습이 더 좋습니다. 껍질은 벗기구요 ( 부끄 부끄 )
<autowiz_> 점심시간인가 봅니다. 맛점들 하세요~ 저는 오늘 점심은 skip 모드 입니다 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 제가 느끼는거지만
<ipeter> 진짜 시험때만되면
<ipeter> 예쁜 학생들이 공부하러 도서관에 오는것 같아요.
<ipeter> 예쁜 학생들은 평소때 놀고 공부할때만 도서관에..
<ipeter> 요즘 뭐. 솔직히 이러면 안되는데.
<ipeter> 깜짝깜짝 놀라고
<ipeter> 쿵덕쿵덕 가슴이 뜁니다.
<autowiz_> 피터님 페북에 좋아요 다는 그 여인분들이랑은 개인적인 친분이 있으신건가요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> top secret.
<ipeter> it's confidential.
<ipeter> nobody knows.
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 그런것이군요, 막 작가님이랑 출사갔다는것도 있던데 멋진거 같음 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 그러게요.
<ipeter> 예쁘신 분이죠.
<ipeter> 그분.
<ipeter> 제가 like하면 그것들이 제 트친분들에게도 보이는군요.
<jun> 으흠~ 잠시 안보고 있었던 미드의 세계에 다시 빠져볼까 합니다.. ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 추천해주실분 있으신가요..?
<autowiz_> 슈퍼내추럴 최근에 나온 시즌이 있다는거 같던데요
<jun> 예전에 시즌 1보고서... 그뒤로 안보고 있어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 지금 시즌 8? 9? 그정도 되지 않았나요?
<autowiz_> 정확한 시즌은 모르겠음
<autowiz_> 닥터 후 도 새 시즌 나오는거 같았는데
<jun> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 의학 드라마도 재밌긴 한데...
<PotatoGim> Numbers?
<commania> 닥터후가 그렇게 재밌어? 하고
<commania> 언젠가는 봐야지 한게 몇 년이 지났네요
<commania> 빅뱅이론도 받아놓고 아직 시즌1도 다 못봤는데..
<autowiz_> 저도 빅뱅이론 좋아라 하는데
<jun> 빅뱅이론이 그렇게 재밌다고 하는데... 아직도 못봤어요...
<autowiz_> 시즌1부터 훓어서 본다는게 아직 거의 모보고 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 친구가 저보고 쉘든이랑 닮았다고
<autowiz_> 얼굴말고 사고하는게 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 지금 저희 학교 박물관에 오시면... 정말 예쁜분이 기념품 판매 알바 하고 계셔요.
<ipeter> 심장 터질뻔.
<jun> 가서 확인하고 싶어도...........
<jun> 여대라서 못들어갈듯하네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ?!
<ipeter> 여대에 남자 출입 가능한데요...?
<ipeter> 단지 특정 건물에 못들어가는데(ID카드가 필요한 도석관 같은)
<ipeter> 그렇지 않은 부분을 제외하고는 전부 출입 가능하십니다.
<autowiz_> 도석관은 뭐하는곳인가요?
<autowiz_> 도서관?
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 도서관이요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ 죄송합니다.
<autowiz_> 도서관이야 대부분 학교 다 그러니까
<ipeter> 아..분명 학부생이면...22살..
<ipeter> 저랑 14살 차이일텐데.
<autowiz_> 훈훈하네요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 제때도 그런 미모의 학생이 있었는지 궁금하네요..ㅠ
<autowiz_> 14살
<ipeter> 와...ㅠ 진짜 여기 계신 분들께 제 나이 한살씩만 가져가달라고 읍소하고 싶네요.
<autowiz_> 반사~
<ipeter> 흥.
<PotatoGim> ...
<PotatoGim> 22이면...
<PotatoGim> 저는 도전 가능!
<jun> 저도 도둑 소리 약간 들을수 있지만 도전 가능! ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 미인 앞에서 도둑쯤이야...ㅎㅎ
<jun> 대도소리 들어도 도전!! ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 진짜 설리, 수지보다 더 예쁘다고하면 믿으시겠나요.
<ipeter> 근데 사실입니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 심쿵대서 일이 손에 안잡힐정도네요.
<ipeter> 와.
<ipeter> ㅠ
<PotatoGim> ...
<PotatoGim> 믿지 않겠습니다.
<PotatoGim> 그래야 E여대를 급습하지 않고 오늘을 무사히 보낼 듯...ㅜ
<ipeter> 정문에 오시면 도보로 1분 거리입니다.
<ipeter> 박물관 살포시 들렸다가세요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun> 이화여대 박물관 치면 뜨려나요.? ㅎ
<autowiz_> 피터님 잡혀가실까봐 사진올려달라는 말을 못하겠네 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ??
<ipeter> 허허
<ipeter> 사진 못찍어요.
<HolyKnight> 나르코스 볼만해유
<ipeter> 학교에서도 사진 함부로 못찍어요.
<ipeter> 쟈철 내리셔서 3,또는 4번 출구로 나오셔서 1분만 걸음 정문이고 1분만 더 걸으시면 박물관 나와요.
<ipeter> 들어가자마 좌측에 박물관 기념품 있는데..
<ipeter> 아.
<ipeter> 예전 5월말쯤에 그 학생 일하고 있었는데 아직도 일하고 있구나...
<ipeter> 음.
<ipeter> 제가 너무 홍보하는것 같네요.
<ipeter> 그냥 좋은 오후 되세요.
<ipeter> ㅠ
<jun> 심심해서 구글에서 검색했더니 이상한게 막 나오네요;;;ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 나르코스 ㄱㄱ
<HolyKnight> 미드예유
<jun> 멕시코 마약왕 이야기..???
<HolyKnight> 네
<HolyKnight> 마자유
<jun> 그렇구만유~
<jun> 마이너리티 리포트 나왔길래 그거 볼까 하는데..보신분 있으신가유~?
<ipeter> ?
<ipeter> 마이너리티 리포트 그거 영화 아닌가요?
<ipeter> 탐크루즈 주연이요.
<crixer> 그거 오래된영환데
<crixer> 재밌습니다
<crixer> 꽤 스릴넘쳐요
<crixer> 아 이게.. 롤때문에 다시 윈도우로갔는데 또 롤이 지겨워지니 다시 리눅스로 돌아가고싶네요.. 윈도우는 ssh 클라이언트가 맘에드는게 없어요
<autowiz_> 윈도우 ssh 클라이언트 중에는 SecureCRT 가 젤 좋았습니다. 간단하게는 putty ,  반응기반 스크립트 짤때는 teraterm
<autowiz_> 미국 FOX에서 방영하는 미국 드라마.2015년 5월 8일날 FOX에서 픽업돼, 2015년 9월 21일부터 S1을 첫방영한다.(마이너리티 리포트)
<crixer> 아 미드였군요
<ipeter> 아. 그거 미드로 나왔나요.,
<autowiz_> https://eek.ro/why-bpg-will-replace-gifs-and-not-only/
<ipeter> 아니면 완전히 다른 이야기인데, 제목만 같은건가요.
<autowiz_> BPG 라는 그림포맷이랍니다 ( 애니메이티드도 지원되네요 , 자기네들 말로는 mp4 보다 좋다는 )
<autowiz_> 아니 좋다기 보다 용량이 작다는군요. 스틸사진도 jpeg 보다 훨씬 작고
<ipeter> 맞네요.
<ipeter> 원래는 영화였구 미드로 옮기는거네요.
<ipeter> 매주 새로운 사건을 처리하고 하겠죠.
<ipeter> 영화 재미있겠어요.
<ipeter> 친절한 쿠르즈씨 영화는 매번 봐주는 편이라서 이것도 봤었는데...
<ipeter> 쿠르즈형 그립네요.
<HolyKnight> http://haruair.com/blog/774
<autowiz_> 바로위에 저 url 새벽에 읽은거 같은데
<autowiz_> 뭐 정확한 상황은 모르겠습니다만.sms 발송 관련 큐라던가 로그 처리 때문에 그누보드로 화면에 표출하신건가 싶습니다.
<HolyKnight> 아 글쿤유
<autowiz_> 웹이건 응용프로그램이건 다른 프로그램들의 틀(창) 모양을 안봐서 모르겠습니다만. 혼자 갑자기 떡하니
<autowiz_> 게시판이 나오면 보기는 안좋겠지요. 최소한 위아래 불필요한부분은 안보이게 처리라고 하셨어야 하지않나 싶기도 하고.
<autowiz_> 뭐니뭐니 해도 첫번째 문제는 갑들의 변덕이 문제지만요
<HolyKnight> 글네유
<autowiz_> http://clien.net/cs2/bbs/board.php?bo_table=park&wr_id=36321380
<autowiz_> 홀리님 pc 방 소닉녀 라고 이거 보셨어요? ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 저는 누가 피방에서 소닉게임을 엄청 열심히 하나보다 했는데 아니었음 ㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 완전 귀엽네요.
<autowiz_> 저녁 맛있게 챙겨 드세요~~
<ihavnoth> http://media.daum.net/politics/others/newsview?newsid=20151028174200248&RIGHT_HOT=R1 이건 무슨 일이죠?
<ihavnoth> 기사가 맨 위에 떠 있어서 봤는데 뭐하는건지 모르겠네요
<autowiz_> 저런건 나쁜 일입니다.
<autowiz_> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 아아 오늘은 저녁을 뭘로 먹을기 걱저이네요 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> http://gall.dcinside.com/board/view/?id=best&no=942121
<pchero_work> 히이익...!
<HolyKnight> 본좌라면 갑갑할 듯 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 푸하핫
<autowiz_>  저딴 회사 갈아마셔버려야함
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 뭐 능력이 안되서 이직못하는건 본인 안타까운거고 뭐 불쌍하지만 어찌 도와줄수가 없음
<autowiz_> (생각해보니 저도 제자신이 좀 안타까운 ㅋㅋ ㅠㅠ )
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> php 취약점 발견되서 패치 나왔네요
<autowiz_> 해당되는 버젼이 좀 많을까요?
<Work^Seony> php 5.6대 쓰시면 전부 해당입니다
<Work^Seony> 아 아니다 잠시만요
<Work^Seony> 버전별로 다르네요
<Work^Seony> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2786-1/
<autowiz_> 최근엔 코드만 한참 들여다봤더니 서버 php 버젼도 잊어버렸네요
<autowiz_> 그냥 최근껀 다 네요
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 흠 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 우분투 반응 너~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~무 느리네요.
<DarkCircle> 반응이라기보단
<DarkCircle> 대응
<Work^Seony> 오늘 바로 패치됐는데 느린건 아니지 않나요?
<DarkCircle> http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-7803 이걸 보면 10월 9일에 발견됐는데
<DarkCircle> 버전이 올라간지
<DarkCircle> 꽤 오래됐습니다
<DarkCircle> 보름이나 지났죠.
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 다른 배포판들은요?
<DarkCircle> 페도라는 잘 모르겠고 아치 데비안 젠투 experimental 버전은 일주일 전에 이미 해결된 걸로 ...
<DarkCircle> 이건 근본적으로 우분투 저장소 트리가 데비안과 6개월의 간극을 두는데서 기인하는거 같아요 .
<Work^Seony> 음... 일단, experimental에 올라온거라면 저처럼 개인유저가 아닌 경우는 별 의미가 없네요...
<Work^Seony> 다른 배포판이랑 큰 차이 없으면, 뭐 괜찮을 거 같아요
<DarkCircle> PHP 다중취약성은 올해 초부터 계속 언급되어 왔고 해결이 덜 된상태라 보안팀에서 업스트림에 업데이트를 종용한 흔적이 보이네요
<DarkCircle> https://www.debian.org/security/2015/dsa-3358 데비안은 유사보고서가 9월 13일에 나왔네요
<DarkCircle> 그만큼 우분투 반응이 - -; ... "설마 우린 아닐거야" 라고 생각했다가 뒤늦게 뒤져서 발견한듯.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그랬군요...
<Work^Seony> http://hooc.heraldcorp.com/view.php?ud=20151028000900
<Work^Seony> 소금물로 가는 자동차라는데, 솔직히 이해가 잘 안되네요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-10-29
<HolyKnight> 오호
<HolyKnight> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153715791288599&id=657978598&set=gm.1078862762154259&source=57
<ipeter> 안녕하세요-
<jun__> 안녕하십니까~???
<libcheesekun_so> 안녕하세요!
<jun__> 오늘은 날씨가 완전 춥네요;;
<jun__> 패딩 입고 싶더라구요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Guest67270> 안녕하세요
<Guest67270> 우잉 전 닉네임이 게스트로나오네 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 쓰셨던 닉네임이 아마 기존에 이미 등록되었나보네요
<Work^Seony> 그런 경우에는 강제변경 됩니다
<jun__> 전 계속 _ 이게 뒤에 붙던데요...ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아얄씨 클라이언트에서 2번째 3번째 닉 설정에 _ 붙이게 해놓으신거 아니에요?
<Guest67270> 아 제가
<Work^Seony> 그런 경우는 닉이 겹치니까, 클라이언트가 자동으로 언더스코어를 붙인 경우 같네요
<Guest67270> IRC는 오늘 처음 접속해봐서요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요.  IRC에서는 닉네임이 겹치지 않게하기 위해서 닉네임을 등록하는 제도가 있어요
<Guest67270> 아하
<Work^Seony> 먼저 등록하는 사람이 임자입니다
<jun__> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Guest67270> 아 그렇군요
<Guest67270> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 프리노드 규모로 봐서는, 왠만한 닉은 다 있을 듯 싶네요
<jun__> 제 닉은 되게 흔함에도 등록이 된경우인거 같네요 ㅎ
<Guest67270> 아하
<Guest67270> 닉네임 변경
<Guest67270> 명령어로도 할수있쬬?
<Work^Seony> 명령어로밖에 못할걸요
<jun__> hexchat에서는 쉽게 바꾸실텐데..
<jun__> 어떤걸 쓰시는지 모르겠네요
<Guest67270> 아...
<Work^Seony> 뭔가 하고 찾아보니까 xchat2 기반의 클라이언트네요
<jun__> 그냥 커맨드 치는 창 옆에 아이디를 누르면
<jun__> 바꿀수 있게 해주거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요.  한 번 써볼까 ㅎㅎ
<Guest67270> 궁금한게있는데요
<Guest67270> xchat사용하는데
<Guest67270> xchat 네트워크 목록에서 대화명
<Guest67270> 두번째 세번째 사용자이름
<Guest67270> 여기가 닉네임이예요?
<Work^Seony> 닉네임, 두번째, 세번째 이거 세개가 모두 닉네임이에요..
<Calix> d
<CALIXDINO> d
<jun__> 음...저도 뭔가 닉네임을 바꿔볼까요..?
<Work^Seony> 다른 쓰시는 이름 있으세요?
<autowiz_> junny  음... 너무 서니님 스럽다 ㅎㅎ
<CALIXDINO> 아 저
<CALIXDINO> 바꿨어요
<CALIXDINO> 닉네임 ㅎㅎ
<CALIXDINO> 몇번 접속 다시해보니까
<CALIXDINO> 어떻게 돌아가는지 이해가 되네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<CALIXDINO> 마지막으로 재접속 한번만 더할게요
<jun__> junny??? 뭔가 너무 여성스럽지 않나요..? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 여자이름으로는 안쓰는 이름이에요
<jun__> 아 그렇군요;;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아예 본 적이 없는거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<LevDino> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 제가 중학교때 싫어했던 애 이름이 준희라서요;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun__> 이름은 이쁜데 완전 등판좋은...떡대좋은 남자애였던 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> june bug ㅎㅋㅎㅋ
<Work^Seony> 싫어했던 애 이름으로 불리우고 싶으신 거군요
<LevDino> ㄷㄷㄷ
<jun__> 이름때문에 싫었구.. 저랑 이름이 한글자빼고 비슷해서 싫었고... 걔는 은수저물고 태어나서 싫었습니다.. 정말 싫습니다 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 굳이 신경쓸 필요 있나요
<Work^Seony> 회사에서 jun__님 상사로만 안만나면 되죠
<autowiz_> 이 은수저가 네것이냐? 저 금수저가 네것이냐?  허허허
<Work^Seony> 저야 뭐 어차피 한국 갈 일 없으니 제가 학창시절 때 싫어했떤 애들 만날 일도 없겠지만,
<Work^Seony> 저는 나름 자수성가해서 성공한 삶을 살고있다고 생각해서, 별로 꿀릴 것도 없어요
<Work^Seony> 그러다보면 걍 잊고살게 되더라구요
<LevDino> 여기 채팅방은
<autowiz_> 오~~ 대인배
<LevDino> 우분투 로코팀분들이신거예요?
<Work^Seony> 겜 하기도 바쁜 세상인데, 싫어했떤 친구까지 생각할 시간은 더 없잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> LevDino, 아뇨
<LevDino> 아
<Work^Seony> 그냥 리눅스 유저 모임입니다
<LevDino> 우분투 로코팀이 먼가 해서 찾아봤는데
<LevDino> 멋지네요
<Work^Seony> 리눅스 얘기도 하고, 이렇게 세상 사는 얘기도 하고...
<LevDino> 아항
<LevDino> 자주자주 와야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저희는 24시간 걸어놓고 살아요
<LevDino> ㄷㄷ;;
<LevDino> 전 회사라서 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 출근하면 말 걸고, 말 없으면 퇴근하는거고 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 한국 로코도 다시 지정 됐을려나
<LevDino> 아 ㅎㅎ
<LevDino> 매일와야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 한국로코팀은 제가 예전에 다시 갱신시켰어요
<Work^Seony> 곧 갱신신청 또 해야할텐데...
<Work^Seony> LevDino, 저도 일하는 중에 챗하는 거니까 편하게 하시면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 이게 정말 가끔 있는 이벤트 같은건 잊어버리게 되더라구요
<LevDino> 오오
<LevDino> 엄청 신기함
<LevDino> irc도 오늘 처음 접속해보는데
<LevDino> 멋진분들도있음 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 다른 사람들도 보면 DNS 같은것도 2년지나서 잊어버리는바람에 고생하는경우 종종 보이기도 하구요
<Work^Seony> 뭐, 우분투 한국로코팀 수뇌부 바뀌었다고 저 바로 내보낸 걸로 봐서는, 안도와줄 겁니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 지디넷에 실리콘밸리에서 60대에 프로그래머로 일하는 한인 프로그래머 기사가 나왔는데, 뭐 사실 미국에서는 흔한 일입니다...
<Work^Seony> 제가 아는 분도 나이가 50대 중반인데, 아직도 프로그래밍 하시거든요...
<Work^Seony> 근데 자기가 하는 분야 외에는 너무 모르는게 많아서 가끔 보면 이 사람이 정말 컴쟁이가 맞나 의심스러워요 ㅎㅎ
<LevDino> 근데 Work^Seony님
<LevDino> 빨간색글씨는
<LevDino> 귓속말이예요?
<LevDino> 흠 검색해봐야겠따;
<Work^Seony> 아뇨, 상대방을 지정해서 대화를 하는 건데요,
<LevDino> 아
<Work^Seony> Lev까지만 치고 탭키를 치면 자동완성 됩니다
<LevDino> Work^Seony, 오
<LevDino> 오
<Work^Seony> 보통 아얄씨 클라이언트에서는, 저렇게 본인의 닉네임이 대화 중에 뜨면 호출을 해주는 기능이 있어요
<LevDino> 아 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 일반적으로는, 일하는데 방해된다고 해서 싫어하는 사람도 있어요
<LevDino> 멋지다
<LevDino> 아 ㄸ;;
<Work^Seony> 아무데서나 막 쓰시면 강퇴당하실 수도 있어요
<LevDino> 아 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 특히 여기 프리노드 젠투 채널 같은데서는 말 한 마디 하기도 무서울 정도거든요 ㅎㅎ
<LevDino> 젠투 채널은 머예요
<Work^Seony> 젠투 리눅스 라고하는 리눅스가 있어요
<Work^Seony> 그거 얘기하는 채널입니다
<Work^Seony> 거기는 인원이 최소 수백에서 수천명이라, 규칙 안지켜서 말하면 예고없이 내쫓거든요
<HolyKnight> 영어인가유
<Work^Seony> 당연하죠 프리노드인데요
<LevDino> ㄸ;;
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 허?
<HolyKnight> 디노님은
<LevDino> 와 IRC 신기하네요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 맥쓰시나보네유
<autowiz_> ( 그 수뇌부가 , 서니님 게임 많이 하시라고 일부러 여유시간을 드릴려고 한건 아니겠지요 ?? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ )
<Work^Seony> autowiz_, 우분투 로코팀이 뭐 할 일이 있어서요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 1주일에 한 번 컴을 킬까말까해서, 맥프로 산게 좀 돈이 아깝긴 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 담에 컴퓨터 사게되면 아마 맥프로는 인제 안살 듯 싶습니다...
<autowiz_> 집에 컴 말씀하시는거에요
<Work^Seony> 글쵸
<autowiz_> 직장컴은 뭐 항상 켜져있을거 같긴 합니다만.
<Work^Seony> 업타임 29일쨉니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 제 데탑에서 서버들 snmp로 모니터링을 하기 때문에 항상 켜놔야되요
<jun__> 맥....맥..... 사고 싶다...맥....
<autowiz_> 맥....................................주 사줄까?
<jun__> 아 정정할께요... 써보고 싶다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아님 맥 .................. 콜 이라도 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun__> autowiz: 콜!!!
<Work^Seony> 맥미니 중고로 한 번 써보세요
<jun__> autowiz: 형님한텐 제가 아직 스테이크 사야하는게 있어서리;;;ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 가정용/체험용으로 맥미니 괜찮을 거에요...
<autowiz_> 아 이사때문에 업타임이 얼마 안되네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun__> 맥미니라....
<jun__> 한번 고려해보겠습니다
<Work^Seony> 업타임 한달째 되가니까 점점 이상해지네요
<Work^Seony> 리붓 할 때 다되가네요
<autowiz_> 서니님 지금 사무실 컴퓨터 xwindow 영억이라고 해야하나 두개로 돌리시잖아요
<Work^Seony> 네 X 서버 두개 띄워요
<autowiz_> 그거 키보드 마우스 따로따로 는 세팅 안되겠죠?
<LevDino> 먼가 대화의 흐름이 끊긴듯하네요 ㄸ
<Work^Seony> 따로따로라면 어떻게요?
<autowiz_> 키보드 A 는 하나는 위쪽 xwindow 에 , 키보드 B 는 아래쪽 xwindow 에
<Work^Seony> 일단 기본적으로, X서버는 여러개를 띄우더라도 키보드 마우스 입력은 같이 공유해요.  이거 나누려면 설정파일 손봐야하는데 이게 조낸 어렵습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 일단 제 경우는 키보드 마우스가 2개 필요한 상황은 아니라서,
<autowiz_> X 설정파일이야 15년째 보고있으니 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 한쪽 서버에는 입력을 꺼버린 경우에요
<Work^Seony> 제 블로그에 아주 자세히 설명해놨으니, 시간 나시면 보세요
<Work^Seony> 이게 우분투의 경우는, lightdm이랑 같이 붙이셔야되요
<autowiz_> 저도 화면이 좊아서 모니터를 위로 한단 더 쌓을까생각중이거든요
<autowiz_> 좁아서
<Work^Seony> 그럼 그냥 키보드 마우스 하나로 다 쓰시는게 낫지 않으세요?
<autowiz_> 점점 마우스포인터 찾기가 힘들어져서 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는, 키보드 마우스가 윗모니터에 작동이 안되길 바라는 상황이라 그렇게 한거거든요
<autowiz_> L evDino 대화야 뭐 물흘러가듯이 이런얘기도 하다가 저런 얘기다하다가 조용해지기도 하다가 그렇습니다. ㅎㅎ
<jun__> Work^Seony: 블로그 주소좀 알려주세요~
<Work^Seony> jun__, 듀얼 X에 대한건 여기요: http://jswlinux.tistory.com/entry/Ubuntu-How-to-set-up-2-Graphic-Cards-and-6-monitors
<jun__> autowiz: 주말에 한번 회사로 놀러가도 되요..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> jun__:  안돼요
<autowiz_> 됩니다 주말에 어짜피 저밖에 없으니
<jun__> Work^Seony: 블로그에 여러글 올려두셨을꺼 같아서 틈틈히 읽어보려구요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> bluedusk: 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 서니님 : 감사합니다 ^^
<Work^Seony> jun__, 글은 많이 올려놨는데 자주는 안써요 ㅎㅎ  한 번 쓰면 길게 쓰는 버릇이 있어서요
<autowiz_> 생각보다 irc 로그가 별로 없네요
<autowiz_> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/10/26/%23ubuntu-ko.html
<Work^Seony> autowiz_, 참고로, 저거 설정 알아내는데 한 1주일은 삽질했어요
<autowiz_> 이 날짜도 그나마 많은편 ( 사람들 들어오고 나가고가 반이상인듯 ㅋㅋ )
<Work^Seony> 첨에 시네라마로 했다가 하도 불편해서 갈아치우고...
<autowiz_> 네 전에 오래걸리셨다고 들었습니다 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그나마 지금은 좀 안정적으로 잘 되는데요, 한 가지 이해가 안되는게 있어요
<Work^Seony> X:0에서 X:1로 스크린쉐어 접속하면 느리거나, 씨퓨 무지 먹습니다
<autowiz_> 제가 이번에 작업 하는김에 좀 파보겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz_> 포테토님~~~
<PotatoGim> 네!
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~~
<LevDino> 안녕하세용~~
<autowiz_> 어디 아프신데는 없으시죠?
<LevDino> 우왕
<LevDino> HTML로 대화내용도
<LevDino> 저장할수있어여?
<autowiz_> 찬섭이라고 (ChanServ) 이가 저장해서 우분투 서버에서 다시 이걸 가져가서 html 로 보기좋게 올립니다.
<LevDino> 아
<LevDino> 저는...
<LevDino> 데비안 계열 리눅스쓰는데
<Work^Seony> 사실 챈섭이 한다기보단 우분투 로그봇이 합니다
<LevDino> 우분투 써보니까 엄청좋더라고요
<LevDino> 아항
<Work^Seony> 데비안이나 우분투나 뭐 비슷비슷하니...
<LevDino> 멋지다..
<LevDino> 일단 Kali Linux
<LevDino> 사용하고있는데
<LevDino> 머 리눅스 잘몰라서
<LevDino> 이참에 써보려고 쓰고있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<LevDino> 말이 이상하네요 ㅋ 배워보려고 쓰고있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 칼리가 예전에 그 뭐더라... 해킹툴 이것저것 탑재해서 만든 리눅스 아닌가요?
<autowiz_> 백트랙 이랑 같은 마크네요
<Work^Seony> 아 맞다 백트랙
<Work^Seony> 백트랙이 이름 바뀐 걸 거에요
<LevDino> 네
<LevDino> 네 이번에
<LevDino> 백트랙
<LevDino> 진화형
<LevDino> 이라고봐야되나여 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 근데, 칼리 같은건 저같이 시스템 관리자로 일하는 사람한테나 필요한 거라... 굳이 개인데탑용으로 쓰시면 더 불편하실 거에요..
<LevDino> 일단 제가 보안쪽에서 일하고있어서...
<Work^Seony> 아~
<Work^Seony> 그러면 쓰셔야죠 ㅋㅋ
<LevDino> 칼리로 갈아탔는데 괜찮더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 저희 신입도 백트랙으로 스니핑 해봤다고 ...   아주 정말 간만에 기특한 녀석이 하나 들어왔습니다.
<LevDino> 우왕
<autowiz_> 다들 ls 만 겨우 치는 수준이엇거든요
<LevDino> 저도요 ㅋ
<LevDino> 칼리쓰면서
<LevDino> 압축도 풀어보고 ㅋㅋ
<LevDino> Spring Frameword도 조금씩 배워보고있어요 ㅎㅎ
<LevDino> work
<LevDino> ㄸ 워드 ㄸ
<LevDino> 리눅스가
<LevDino> 파이썬도
<LevDino> 제가 잘하는건아니고 이것저것 블로에나와있길래
<LevDino> 조금씩해봤는데
<LevDino> 리눅스가 더 편한거같아요
<LevDino> 특히 우분투는
<LevDino> 윈도우 뺨치던데 ㄸ
<autowiz_> 파이션이나 펄이나 CLI 기반인데 CLI 쪽은 리눅스가 윈도우즈 보다는 나은거 같습니다.
<LevDino> 아 그래요?
<LevDino> 와
<LevDino> IRC ㅎㅎ
<LevDino> 엄청 좋네요 정보를 너무 많이 얻어가네여 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> cli라면 뭐 그럴 수밖에 없겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 일단 터미널창 뛰우거나 배치하기가 편해서
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 리눅스에서 먼저 개발됐을텐데...
<LevDino> ㅎㅎ
<LevDino> 리눅스는
<LevDino> 설정해주는거...
<LevDino> 너무 어렵드라고요 ㅠㅠ
<LevDino> 그래도 하나씩 찾아보고하면
<LevDino> 쓰기 편한거같아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 어제 유투브 보다가 생일선물로 차선물받고 좋아하는 동영상이 있어서 좀 보고 있는데 2013년에 남친이 람보르니기 를 사줬는데
<autowiz_> 2015년에 여친이 페라리를 사주네요 뭐 설정인지까지는 모르겠지만 럭셔리 커플 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6VanKKQsY8
<autowiz_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TR685Y0JLc
<autowiz_> 뭐 심심할때 보시라구요 ㅎㅎ
<LevDino> 와
<LevDino> 돈많은 커플
<LevDino> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아 퇴근하기 30분 전인데 뭐 안된다고 전화가...
<Work^Seony> 하다 안되면 내일 해준다고 해야겠네요
<LevDino04> 윽 잘못해서 팅겼네요
<autowiz_> 아이고 제일 안좋은 타이밍이네요 퇴근직전 ㄷㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> 낼 아침에 해준다고 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 건물의 모든 문이 rfid 센서로 제어되는데, 이걸 구동시키는 소프트웨어가 거지같거든요
<Work^Seony> 오피스 97 수준의 인터페이스인지라... ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 암튼, 퇴근하기 30분 전이니 걍 놀다가 퇴근해야겠어요
<autowiz_> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=3147733&cate=1131805#bookmark_product_information
<autowiz_> 전원 스위치라는데 첨에 보니까 멋나도 그런데 막상 사서 쓸 생각하니 쓸일이 없군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 멋나도 - > 멋나고
<Work^Seony> autowiz_, 혹시 파워라인 써보신 적 있으세요?
<autowiz_> 전력선 인터넷 인가요?
<Work^Seony> 전기선 통해서 네트워크 하게하는 장치인데요,
<autowiz_> 가정냉서도 많이들 쓰지요
<Work^Seony> 가격은 얼마 안하거든요
<Work^Seony> 저희집 선 연결이 좀 거시기해서, 이거 해볼려구하는데
<Work^Seony> 혹시 해보신적 있나 싶어서요
<autowiz_> 제가 집에서 써본적으 없는데 집안에서 저속으로 쓰기엔 괜찮다고 하셨던거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 500mbps까지 나온다니까, 저속이 아니어도 괜찮을 거 같아요
<autowiz_> 1:1 말고 여러대가 동시에 되는지는 모르겠네요 ( 갑자기 궁금해져서 ㅋㅋ)
<Work^Seony> 기가빗 절반 속도지만, 뭐 어차피 가정에서 내부네트웍으로도 저 속도 쓸 일이 없으니...
<Work^Seony> 아 1:1이에요?
<autowiz_> 집안에 변앖기 같은걸 타면 안되다고 하는데 그런집은 거의 없을꺼고
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 받는 쪽과 보내는 쪽이 1:1로 연결되야한다는 말씀이죠?
<autowiz_> 아 저도 잘 모르겠어서 , 한동안 관심가지고 봤었었는데 여러대가 동시에 되는지 모르겠네요
<Work^Seony> 그러면, 받는 쪽에 더미스위치 연결하면 일단 여러대 연결하는건 가능해지겠군요...
<Work^Seony> 한 번 사서 해봐야겠어요
<autowiz_> 송신부 장비랑 수신부 장비가 다로있고
<autowiz_> 따로 있고 수신은 여러대가 되는거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 여러대가 되면 CDMA CSMA 의 악몽이? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 가격은 얼마 안하네요
<Work^Seony> 기가빗 지원되는건 좀 더 비싸긴한데, 어차피 그 정도까진 필요 없을 거 같구요...
<Work^Seony> 500 mbps로도 이미 충분할 거 같아요
<autowiz_> 네 정말 많이 싸졌습니다. 집안에 랜선설치한다고 인테리어 망칠바에 이런것도 참 괜찮아 보였거든요
<Work^Seony> 아마존에서 $35 밖에 안하네요.  뭐 공유기보다 더 싸군요
<Work^Seony> 집에 cat6 케이블 무지 길게 돌렸는데, 이거 잘되면 다 떼어낼 수 있겠어요
<PotatoGim> 오오f
<PotatoGim> PotatoGim은 "다른 팀에서 개발용으로 사용하던 아수스 공유기"를 획득하였습니다!
<Work^Seony> 아 근데 인터페이스가, 싼건 패스트 이더넷이라 허브 물려서는 못쓰겠고, 기가빗 달린걸로 사야겠네요...
<PotatoGim> OpenWrt 갖고 논다고 장비 안사도 될 듯...
<autowiz_> 포테토님 저 여쭤볼게 있는데요
<ipeter> 좋은 아침입니다.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz_> 스르륵
<jun> 아구구... 글로벌 메뉴를 설치했더니 컴터가 다운당해버리네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 다들 맛점하셨습니까?? 벌써 2시가 되어가네요 ㅎㅎ
<LevDino04> 넹 오랜만에 나물 반찬이 많이나와서 맛점했어영 ㅎ
<LevDino04> 준님도 맛점하셨나요?
<autowiz_> 준 주말에 몇시쯤 볼까?
<jun> 저는 뼈다귀 해장국을....ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 이번주말 말씀이세요? ㅎㅎ
<LevDino04> 오오 점심부터 고기를~~
<jun> autowiz: 모니터를 위 아래로 쓰시는 모습 볼라구 가긴 가야하는데.. 이번주말에는 패스할께요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> autowiz_: 네 여기있습니다~!!
<autowiz_> 포테토님 술 어떤거 좋아해세요
<autowiz_> 하세요
<PotatoGim> 음.. 저는 잘 안가립니다 ㅋ
<PotatoGim> 있으면 있는대로 마시는 타입이라..
<autowiz_> 오오 그러시구나 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 벌써 10월 말이네요
<PotatoGim> 시간이 너무 빨리 가네요...
<autowiz_> 이번주도 내일 밖에 안남았네요
<jun> 학;;; 벌써 이별의계절이 들려오는 날이 다가왔네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason-> auto wiz_:  지난 밤, 여신족발 갔었음. 그런데
<autowiz_> 아 토요일 일요일 결혼식이 있었군요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 오 맛나게 드셨어요?
<jason-> 식당 내부에는 못들어가고 맞은편 건물 대륭6차 지하의 '족발중심'에서 먹었어요. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 에구구
<jason-> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun> 컴터가 슬슬 미쳐가나.. 자꾸 다운당하네요;;
<autowiz_> 유저불량? ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun> autowiz: 그런거 같아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> autowiz: 흔히 말하는 사용자 바이러스..? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 커헐... ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 나는 어릴때 어느 잡지인가 에서 바이러스가 날라다니다가 하드디스크에 달라붙어서 바이러스에 감염될 수 도 있다는 기사를 본거 같아
<autowiz_> 물론 그때도 컴퓨터 바이러스는 네트웍이나 플로피로 전염된다는건 알고 있었는데
<autowiz_> 암튼 그 바이러스가 날라다닌다는 얘기를 내가 믿었다는 ....   지금생각해보면 난 참 바보인가  .... 싶은 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> (아니면 이미 나노입자 , 나노머신에 대한 선견지명이 있었던건가 ㅋㅋ 초딩때?)
<jun> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 나노 머신까지.....
<jun> 노트북 산지 1년도 안됐는데 포멧을 50번가까히 한거 같네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 오후가 되면서 갑자기 조용~~~
<jun> 저녁에 비온다는데 우산은 챙기셨습니까~?
<angrystar> 여러분!
<angrystar> 머으그레이션할려고 했는데..
<jun> 머으그레이션은 뭐져..?
<autowiz_> 마이그레이션 이겠지요
<autowiz_> my gray ssun
<jun> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 전 마이그레이션이라는 단어를 DB에서 밖에 못들어봐서리;;;;
<autowiz_> 쉽게생각하면 시스템 이관 하는것 자체가 마이그레이션임
<ipeter> 오늘 회식하러가요.
<ipeter> 소 먹는대네요.
<ipeter> 많이 먹을께요.
<autowiz_> 양껏 많이 드시고 오세요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 이번에 새 맥북에어는 언제쯤 나올까요.
<autowiz_> 새해에 나오겠지요 새 맥북이니까  하하하핫
<ipeter> autowiz_: 오즈님 바보 =P
<jun> 저는 이런 류의 농을 좋아합니다...ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 소!소!소!
<ipeter> 소소소소소!!!!!
<jun> 소오~?!
<ipeter> 소오~!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 바보같이 점심을 먹어버렸어요.
<ipeter> 어제 저녁부터 금식처방받고 쫄쫄 굶었어야했는데 말이죠...ㅠ
<jun> 지금이라도 가스활명수를 원샷드링킹하시는것은 어떠신지..
<ipeter> 으흐흑...
<ipeter> 그나저나 오늘 비가 오면..한국시리즈가 연기될지도 모르는데...
<ipeter> 저는 두산팬이라서요.
<ipeter> 이번 시리즈가 심쿵심쿵 합니다.
<LevDino> 흐흐
<LevDino> 랜선이 빠진지도 모르고 컴터 켜놓고있었네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun> 삼성이 이기든 두산이 이기든... 저는 그저 방관중...
<jun> 저희 팀장님은 두산팬인데...ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 음...참 이번에 또 지면...
<ipeter> 많이 슬플듯 싶어요.
<jun> 삼성이 한번쯤은 무너져 줘야죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 저번에 3승 후에 4연패해서 리버스스윕당하고 진짜 한동안
<ipeter> 야구 보기 싫었습니다.
<jun> 한화는 김성근을 내 쫓아야하는데 ;;;;;
<ipeter> 그 다음해에 한 2-3달을 야구 안봤는데..
<ipeter> 한화...성근감독님 오시고 엄청 좋아지지 않았나요?
<jun> 처음에는 반짝 하는줄 알았어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun> 근데 뭐랄까... 애들 선수들 혹사 당하는거 보니..
<jun> 마음이 아프더군요
<jun> 정말 저렇게까지 야구 해야하나 싶고...
<jun> 야구는 투수 놀음이라고 하는데... 투수는 다 죽이고 있잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<jun> 멀쩡한 투수는 살빼게 시켜서 넥센 좋은일 시키고..
<jun> 트레이드해서 델꼬온 투수들은 어디갔는지 보이지도않고....ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 는 써니옹 주무시겠군요.
<jun> 지금 이화여대 난리네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> ipeter: 지금 많이 시끄러우시겠네요..?
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 그 언니 와서요.
<ipeter> 어쩐지 지금 하늘이 찌뿌둥하고 해가 없어져 어두워지고
<ipeter> 찬바람이 불고 스산하더라구요.
<pchero_work> 키...키미코?!
<jun> 주온? ㅎㅎ
<jun> 전 물러나겠습니다~
<jun> 수고하세용~~~
<pchero_work> 그... 툼레이터 리부트 끝판왕이요.
<pchero_work> 히미코. -_-;;
<pchero_work> http://haruair.com/blog/774
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3580485&cpage=1
<autowiz_> 저 야구장 아주머니 가 공을 뺏는 장면에서 , 제일 먼저 공을 잡은 아이가 자기 얘들이라면 얘기가 달라질거같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> (너무 멀리갔나요 ㅋㅋ)
<HolyKnight> z
<Typhoon> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 데굴데굴
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 오늘도 즐겁게 야근해 보아요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> ^.^
<Work^Seony> 늦은 시간까지 계시네요
<ihavnoth> 이직했는데 새회사 문화가 이렇네요..
<Work^Seony> 헐..
<Work^Seony> 리붓합니다
<autowiz_> 아아 날씨 엄청 춥네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 겨울처럼 됐나보네요
<samahui_TP> 밤샘하다 졸려서 자러 갔더니 창문을 열어놔서 목감기 기운이 생겼습니다
<samahui_TP> 싸늘을 넘어서 추워요
<samahui_TP> 영하까지는 안갔지만 2~3도 밖에 안되는거 같습니다
<samahui_TP> 낮 최고 기온이 11도로 예상될 정도네요
<Work^Seony> 겨울잠바 입고다니기 딱 좋은 날씨네요
<autowiz_> 저녁에 집에가서 목티입고 나왔는데
<autowiz_> 올때는 추웠는데 사무실 있으니 답답하고 그래서 후회 잠깐 했는데
<autowiz_> 자고 일어나니 너무 추워서 미칠거 같습니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 한여름 저리가라할정도로 짜증이 아주 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 일교차가 심하군요
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZRFcGrrsyc&feature=youtu.be
<Work^Seony> 이거 진짜 있는 기술인가보네요
<Work^Seony> 구글이 투자하는 홀로그램 회사랍니다 헐...
<Work^Seony> 어마무시하군요
<Work^Seony> 이제 외계인 만나도, 이게 홀로그램일지 모르는 의심부터 해봐야하는 시대가 오겠군요
<samahui_TP> 백투더퓨쳐2에 나오던 죠스 홀로그램보다 더 뛰어나군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 구글이 무려 5천억이나 투자하고 있다네요
<Work^Seony> 유튜브 보니까 더 말도 안되는 영상들도 있는거 봐서는, 구라는 아닌가봐요
<autowiz_> 오오
<autowiz_> 무슨 입자나 특수 먼지 같은걸로 공간을 채워놓고 하는건 아니겠지요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 유투브에서 봣는데.
<razGon_MINILA> 이건 뭐. 전쟁용으로도 쓸수 있을듯.
<razGon_MINILA> 대단합니다.
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-10-30
<autowiz_> 자 드디어 지를때가 왔습니다.
<autowiz_> 혹시 화이트 키보드 쓰시거나 써보셨던분 계신가요?
<Work^Seony> 화이트라면, 걍 흰색 키보드요?
<autowiz_> 저 는 집에있는 건 커버 씌워서 사용하긴 하는데 커버없이 쓰면 손때 묻어서 엉망되버릴거 같거든요. 청소를 해줘야할텐데 어떤식으로 하시는가 싶어서요
<autowiz_> 네 그냥 흰색 키보드 입니다.
<Work^Seony> 음... 저는 커버는 안씌웁니다.
<Work^Seony> 일단 키캡은 정기적으로 한 번씩 뜯어서 비눗물로 닦아주구요
<Work^Seony> 그외는 물티슈로 문지르면 잘 닦여요
<samahui_TP> 해피해킹2와 ibm모델m이 흰색입니다
<autowiz_> 키캡을 전부다 뽑아서 ㄷㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> 키캡 전부 다 안뽑아보셨어요?
<samahui_TP> 색이 바래가는것도 나름의 매력이라 생각하면서 그냥 변색을 즐기며 쓰고 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 키캡 다 뜯어내고나서 안에 보시면 상상을 초월하게 더럽습니다.
<autowiz_> 하긴 그 밑에도 더럽긴 하지요.
<Work^Seony> 평상시 지저분한 저도 결벽증 생기게 만들 정도로 더러워요
<samahui_TP> 새월이 묻어나는 내 단짝이라는 느낌이랄까... 좋게 생각하면서 쓰는거죠 ... 키캡은 안뜯어봅니다... 키보드가 불쌍해보이거나 미워질듯해서요 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz_> 위쪽을 닦아주긴 해야하는데 그냥 걸래로 벅벅 문지르면 되는지
<samahui_TP> 새척을 하고 싶으시다면 하나하나 빼서 세정액과 물에 담가주는게 맞습니다만 ... 전 그냥 클리너티슈로 닦아줍니다 박박...
<samahui_TP> 그래도 문제 없더군요
<Work^Seony> 저는 걍 비누 풀어서 물에다 휙휙 하고 몇번 저어주다가 한 10분 담궈놓습니다
<Work^Seony> 그 정도만 해도 되요
<autowiz_> 키보드도 구두처럼 몇개 사다놓고
<autowiz_> 돌아가면서 써야될거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 씻고 말릴려면 그것도 반나절은 걸릴테니
<samahui_TP> 기계식 계열은 기판이 부식될 수 있어서 물티슈로 닦을때 물기 최대한 없애고 하셔야합니다만... 그냥 일반적인 멤브레인같은건 박박 닦아줘도 되요
<autowiz_> 한가지만 더 여쭙겠습니다. 무선키보드 저도 써본적 있긴 합니다만.
<autowiz_> 선없어서 편하긴 편할텐데 . 무선키보드 어떨까요?
<Work^Seony> 편하긴 한데요, 키보드 작동이 안될 때는 배터리 때문인지 키보드 때문인지 확인이 안되는 점은 불편해요
<samahui_TP> 전 무선이고 아니고보다 키감인지라 ... 무선을 쓰질 않아요 ... 있는 무선이라고는 블루투스로 패드에 붙여 쓰는게 다군요
<samahui_TP> 기계식은 무선이 잘 없거든요
<samahui_TP> 근데 솔직히 무선이고 아니고를 떠나서 한번 쳐보시고 괜찮은걸 쓰는게 답이죠... 무선이 편한건 선없이 쓸 환경(홈시어터) 같은 경우라서 결국은 책상위에 올려놓고 유무선 다 똑같이 쓰자나요
<samahui_TP> 뭐 복잡하고 산만한거 싫어하면 유선보다 무선인거죠
<samahui_TP> 항상 말하지만 키보드는 본인이 두드려보고 키배치나 키감이 만족스러우면 그게 좋은 키보드라 생각합니다
<autowiz_> 왠지 유선이 더 정이 가서요 저는
<jason-> 로지텍 270 모델 사용중인데, M$ 윈도 환경이라면 베터리 저저력 표시되고요. 키감은 일반 멤브렌과 같아요. 편하긴 왕 편해요. w/wireless mouse combi
<autowiz_> 방향키 랑 10 키 없는거 부터 해서 10 키 없는거 까지 종류별로 다 한번 사볼려고 합니다. ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 키스위치별로도 다 사보세요
<autowiz_> 그것도 좋은데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 같은모델 다른느낌 꺄~~
<Work^Seony> 키보드 담당 지름신이 방문하셨군요
<autowiz_> 지난달에 오셨다가 제가 바쁘다고 돌려보냈는데 잊어버리지도 않고 다시오셨네요
<samahui_TP> 조만간 백여만원 이상 깨지시겠군요
<samahui_TP> 참고로 해피, 리얼, 레오 요렇게 무접점 삼총사만사도 100만원 우습죠 ㅎㅎ ;;
<autowiz_> 요즘 긴축제정이라 몇달에 한개 밖에 못살거 같습니다. 다 모을려면 한참 걸릴듯
<samahui_TP> 클래식 모델도 모아보세요
<autowiz_> ㅠㅠ 너무 비싼건 보여주지마세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 모델 M 이나 그밖에 네츄럴 초기형 키보드나...
<samahui_TP> 아~ 이번에 나온거 타자기 형으로 생긴 블루투스 키보드도 있더군요
<autowiz_> 네츄럴 초기모델은 친구놈이 있어서 써봤습니다.
<samahui_TP> 또 헬쥐에서 나온 김말이형 키보드도 있어요
<samahui_TP> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 정말 오래전에 ( 아마 기계식 이었던듯 )
<samahui_TP> 지름신은 부추겨줘야 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 사악 사마휘님 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 지를 때 처음에는 모양이나 형태적 차이를 찾다가 어느순간 키감으로 바뀌면... 그때부터 시작인 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 폭스바겐 배출가스 조작사건 때문에 요즘 미국에 폭스바겐 엄청 쎄일 때리는데, 차 한대 살까 고민되네요
<samahui_TP> 기계식 무접점... 거기다 윤활을 하고 안하고... 이런식으로 가면 같은 모델도 여러개 사게되는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 한대 있어야 하지 않겠습니까  아니 두대
<autowiz_> 한사람당 한대씩
<samahui_TP> 이럴때 역발상으로 지르는 거군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> (지름신 부추기는중 ㅎㅎ )
<samahui_TP> 잘하시고 계십니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 지르세요~
<Work^Seony> 어차피 배출가스 좀 더 나와봐야 제가 손해보는게 없으니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 폭스바겐~
<autowiz_> 근데 농담아니고 지금 세일 정말 쎄게 할텐데 지금 한대 사시는것도 좋을거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 뉴스 보니까, 천만원 이상 후려친다네요
<autowiz_> 어짜피 조작모델은 아니겠지요?
<samahui_TP> 근데 배출가스 심하게 나오고 그거 안고치면 자동차에 대한 제재가 생기지 않을까요?
<Work^Seony> 막상 샵에 가봐야 알겠지만, 솔직히 차값을 그렇게 싸게 팔진 않을 거 같아요
<samahui_TP> 보험이 비싸지던지 통과를 못하던지
<Work^Seony> 미국에서는 주마다 배출가스 검사하는 주가 따로 있긴한데요,
<Work^Seony> 하와이는 안해요
<samahui_TP> 오호
<samahui_TP> 지르세요~
<samahui_TP> 지르는게 답입니다 ㅎ ㅎ
<autowiz_> 올초에나오는 모델은 전부다 괜찮다는말이 있긴 하던데
<Work^Seony> 게다가 연말 다되가서, 2015년형 사는게 또 싸게 먹히거든요...
<autowiz_> 재고말고 신상으로 뽑으시는...
<samahui_TP> 이래저래 지를때 입니다...
<Work^Seony> 딜러들 실적 때문에, 2015년 넘어가기 전에 빨리 팔고싶어하는 심리도 있고..
<samahui_TP> 하와이 해안도로를 시원하게 달리는 기분~ 캬~~~
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제 똥차 끌고 나가서 기분은 좋긴 해요
<autowiz_> 매일 옆자리는 다른 사람으로 ....
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 새차로 달리면 더 더욱 기가 막힐겁니다
<Work^Seony> 글쵸.  느낌이 다르니...
<samahui_TP> 매일 옆자리를 다른사람으로 태우는.... 패기를 보여주시면 존경하겠습니다만... 아내분께서 차와함께 벼랑으로 밀지 않을까 걱정됩니다
<Work^Seony> 제 와이프 성격으로는, 아마 차에 불지를거에요
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 빈차 말고, 저 타고있을 때 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 오해하시면 안됩니다. 매일 바뀌는건 남자만으로 다가....( 으음.... 이게 더 문제가 되나 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ )
<samahui_TP> 남다른 사랑은 아니됩니다
<Work^Seony> 가끔 보는 크라이슬러300이 땡기긴 해요
<Work^Seony> 차 사이즈가 무식하게 큰게, 마치 장갑차를 보는 느낌이거든요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 크라이슬러 200 인가 하는 모델이 있더라구요 연비도 잘나오고
<autowiz_> 디자인도 괜찮던데요
<Work^Seony> 근데 크라이슬러가 요즘 미국에서 저조하거든요
<Work^Seony> 그게 좀 걸려요
<autowiz_> 저조하니까 일반 소매자는 더 기회가 될 수 도 있지요
<autowiz_> (폭삭 망해버리면 문제겠습니다만)
<Work^Seony> 기회가 될 수 있긴한데요, 나중에 차 고장나면 못고친다는 문제가 생기죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 부품도 미리 질러놓은세요
<samahui_TP> 차한대치 부품을 지르시는겁니다
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 역시... 무식하면 용감하죠 ㅎㅎ ;;
<autowiz_> 크라이슬러 하청 업체들끼리 모여서 부품만이라도 만들어서 비짜로라도 팔지 않을까 싶은 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 횬다이 차가 무지 싸긴 한데,
<Work^Seony> 중고값이 별로라서 좀 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 아무리 망해도 부품은 몇년간 비치하지 않을까 싶어요
<samahui_TP> 중고가가 폭망이겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제일 사고싶은건 렉서스 IS 시리즈에요
<Work^Seony> 크지도 작지도 않은 적당한 사이즈에 고급...
<Work^Seony> 가격도 비싸지 않고..
<autowiz_> 현대나 기아차는 국내에서만 탈만한걸로다가 아직은
<samahui_TP> 렉서스 ... 아버님이 샀다가 급발진으로다가 반품한... 그래서 그런지 전 인식이 않좋아요
<Work^Seony> 참고로 혹시 모르는 분 계실까봐 알려드리자면,
<Work^Seony> 렉서스 사실 때 절대 ES는 사시면 안됩니다
<Work^Seony> ES는, 제가 아는 동생 왈, 명품은 갖고싶은데 돈이 없는 애들이 사는 차
<Work^Seony> 라고 하네요
<autowiz_> Enterprise Server ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 그 이유가, 차체랑 엔진이 캠리랑 똑같대요
<samahui_TP> 캠리 뻥티기버젼
<Work^Seony> 껍데기만 렉서스고, 캠리랑 완전히 같은 차랍니다
<autowiz_> 그렇군요...
<samahui_TP> 이름과 껍데기를 바꾸니 가격이 올라요~~~
<Work^Seony> 풀옵션 달면 오히려 IS가 더 비싸대요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 렉서스 살거면, IS나 아니면 GS급으로...
<razGon_MINILA> lexusㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> ES도 비싸지 않나요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 차하나 추천드릴까요? 하와이에 어울리는 차를 사셔야죠... 폭스바겐 수륙양용차 사세요
<razGon_MINILA> 프래임이 같죠.
<samahui_TP> 2차대전때 독일군이 타던거
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 한국은 비가 너무 안와서 난리인데 서니님 동내는 연간 강수일이 몇일이나 되시나요?
<autowiz_> 비 별로 안오면 오픈카로 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 캠리로 그러면 아발론이 나으려나요?
<Work^Seony> 비는 별로 안오는데요, 오픈카 별로 인기 없어요
<Work^Seony> 타보시면 아는데요, 그거 타면 머리가 산발이 됩니다
<Work^Seony> 게다가 바람 소리 때문에 대화도 못하구요
<Work^Seony> 오픈카가 멋있어보이지만, 실용성은 꽝이에요
<autowiz_> 폼생폼사  이지요 ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 그렇쵸... 오픈카는 어쩌다 한번 폼잡아주는거고... 보통은 다 덮게 덥고 댕기죠
<Work^Seony> 폼생폼사라면, 험머 타야죠
<Work^Seony> 그것도, H2로...
<samahui_TP> 제대로 폼 잡으시려면 장갑차로..
<Work^Seony> 험머가 차값은 그냥그런데, 기름값 때문에 안타죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 이게 정말 생각이 다른게 , 보통은 집에 차가 한대밖에 없는 집이 (한국은) 많은편이라서 그런지
<Work^Seony> 작년엔가 옆에 섬 놀러갔을 때, Jeep을 렌트해서 타봤는데 역시나 승차감은 별로더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 오픈카를 사면 1년내내 오픈카를 타고 다녀야 한다고 생각이 들어버리니까 ( 저도 그렇습니다만)
<samahui_TP> 오프로드용은 정말 일반 승차감은 최악이죠
<autowiz_> 집에 차가 4~5대 되면
<Work^Seony> 아 그건 그래요 ㅎㅎ  여기는, 승용차 트럭 SUV 이렇게 종류대로 사는 사람 많거든요
<samahui_TP> 그럼 Seony님도 이참에 두대 지르세요
<samahui_TP> 레저용 출퇴근용
<samahui_TP> 아내분과 한대식 구입하시면 되겠군요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그러기에는 제가 주차장이 한대 밖에 없어서 안되겠네요
<autowiz_> 지인분 보니까 정말 골프는 마눌님 장보러 갈대 쓰는거
<autowiz_> 자기껀 스카이라인이랑 다른차 몇대
<samahui_TP> 2층짜리 주차장도 사시는겁니다
<samahui_TP> 차를 위해 집을 새로 사는 패기를 보여주세요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 그런 능력이 되는 날이 올까 모르겠네요
<autowiz_> 와 2층 주차장이면 뭐 키보드지름은 세발의 피 겠는데요
<Work^Seony> 저 죽기 전에, 제 뇌나 컴퓨터로 업로드할 수 있는 기술 나왔으면 좋겠어요
<LevDino> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<autowiz_> 전뇌화 한것도 1년에 얼마 이렇게 돈을 내야 하는거 아닐까요 ? ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 레이 커즈와일 말로는 2030년쯤이면 나온다고 했는데...
<autowiz_> LevDino:  안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> LevDino, 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ 돈못내면 전력차단... ㅎㅎ
<LevDino> 방갑습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 15년동안 안죽게 몸모신 하야겠네요
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~
<LevDino> 오 날씨가 엄청 춥네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> Lev Dino 네 오늘 완전 대박 춥더라구요 덜덜덜
<razGon_MINILA> 캠리는 어떤거 같으세요?
<Work^Seony> 지금 타는게 캠리에요
<LevDino> 다들 감기안걸리시게 따듯하게 입고다니세요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 개인적으로 맘에 듭니다.  고장이 없어요
<razGon_MINILA> 지금 타는 것이 토러스인데. 투박하지만 맘에 듭니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 단. 승차감이 생각보다 별루라. 장모님 차를 바꿔야 되는 상황이라 돈 보태드려서 바꿔드리려구요
<Work^Seony> 오 그렇군요
<razGon_MINILA> 제가 의원 옮기려구요.
<razGon_MINILA> 그러면 차가 필요해서요
<Work^Seony> 출퇴근하시는데 필요하군요
<samahui_TP> 일하면서 눈팅하다 순간... razGon님이 차땜시 의원을 옮기는걸로 봤어요 ;;
<Work^Seony> 일단 캠리는, 미국에서는 전형적인 4인 가족형 "패밀리 카"라는 고정관념이 박혀있는 차에요
<razGon_MINILA> 아.
<Work^Seony> 고장도 잘 안나고 그래서 인기가 좋죠
<razGon_MINILA> ES를 노리는 마눌님을 설득할만한 좋은 근거를 주셧어요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<LevDino04> ㅠㅠ 피시가 따운됐어요
<Work^Seony> 네 ES는 자 자체가 별로에요
<Work^Seony> 캠리에서 화장만 시킨거라...
<razGon_MINILA> 예
<Work^Seony> 살거면 IS나 GS로...
<razGon_MINILA> 프리우스 화장시킨게 200h인데.
<razGon_MINILA> 비싸지 않나요?ㅎ
<Work^Seony> LS는 여기서는 좀 노친네스럽다고 하구요
<Work^Seony> IS는 준중형이구요, GS가 중형...
<Work^Seony> 한국 가격은 모르겠는데, 여기서는 IS는 3만불 정도에요
<samahui_TP> 역시.. 하와이가 한국보다 싼거 같은데요
<Work^Seony> 아마 35,000 정도 하겠네요
<Work^Seony> 근데 저 가격이면, 다른 브랜드의 중형차를 살 수 있죠...
<Work^Seony> 캠리, 어코드 같은 패밀리카..
<razGon_MINILA> ES보다는 싸네요.
<razGon_MINILA> 그러면 캠리로 해야겟군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 옵션높여서
<samahui_WS> is250 국내 출시가가 4700에서 5500정도 했었습니다
<samahui_WS> 지금은 모르겠지만... 제가 사려고 했어서 가격을 알죠
<Work^Seony> 한국은 특소세도 붙지않나요?
<samahui_WS> 특소세 이번에 패지했던걸로 아는데요
<samahui_WS> 좀 더 싸졌겠군요
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요
<razGon_MINILA> 아..
<razGon_MINILA> 비슷한데요?
<razGon_MINILA> ES급과?
<razGon_MINILA> 근데 그런것보다 용도로 맞추면 캠리가 맞겟군요.
<Work^Seony> 저보고 다음번 승용차로 뭐 살거냐고 묻는다면, 아마 또 캠리 산다고 할 거 같아요
<samahui_WS> 전... 귀여운 미니가 좋아요
<Work^Seony> 중고로 산게 벌써 5년 가까이 고장이 난 적이 없으니깐요...
<samahui_WS> 튼튼하네요
<samahui_WS> 하지만 아까도 말씀드렸지만 아버님 gs가 급발진 했던관계로 전 아마도 도요타 렉서스는 안살거 같습니다 절대로
<samahui_WS> 아마도 다음 차를 사면 BMW가 되지 않을까 싶어요... 운동삼아 버스 기차 걷기를... ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 흐... 다들 각자 경험에 의하다보니..
<Work^Seony> bmw 좋죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 아마 애들땜시 사더라도 SUV나 좀 큰걸로 갈듯해요
<samahui_WS> 같이 여행다니기 좋은 차로 가야 되지 않을까 싶거든요
<Work^Seony> 근데 suv가 정작 트렁크는 작지않나요?
<Work^Seony> 오히려 중형세단이 트렁크가 더 큰거 같은 느낌이 들어요
<samahui_WS> 글쵸.. SUV는 높이가 있어서 쌓기에는 좋은데 폭은 좁아 보이죠
<samahui_WS> 근데 전 안전성! 땜시 suv로 가려고요
<samahui_WS> 아무래도 승용차보다 튼튼할거 같아서요
<Work^Seony> 아 안정성..
<Work^Seony> 일단 차체가 높은 것만으로도 좀 낫죠
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 좋은 아침입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 열심히 일하겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ 이 인사 엄청 어색하네요.
<samahui_WS> X6나 랜드로버가 땡기는데... 아내가 지랄말고 국산사! 라네요 ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> gjr
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 사마휘님 고액연봉자시구나...
<ipeter> 래..랜드로버라니...
<ipeter> 저는 그나마 사면 지프 체로키 생각하고 있었는데...
<samahui_WS> 남자는 지를때는 지르는겁니다
<autowiz_> 저는 랜드로버 초등학교때
<ipeter> 헉 멋있다.. +_+
<ipeter> 여기 기혼자들 분이나 여친이 있으신 분들중에 아내나 여친분이 더 키가 크신분이 계신가요?
<samahui_WS> 그리고... 아내에게 지워지겠죠... 인생에서... 휴...
<ipeter> 휴....
<samahui_WS> 전 예~~~전... 알던(사궈지 않았습니다_혹시모를 아내나 주변인의 시선회피용) 여자사람이 키가 딱 2센티 컸죠
<samahui_WS> 하지만... 하이힐이라는 무기가 있는지라...
<samahui_WS> 저도 키높이를 사게 되더라는... 웃지못할 일화가 있습니다
<ipeter> 맘에 드는분이 있는데, 키가 크신분이라서 부담이 되네요.
<ipeter> 큐티 사이즈가 좋은데...헝...
<samahui_WS> ㅡㅡ ;;
<samahui_WS> 사람은 외모가 다가 아닙니다
<samahui_WS> 맘에 들면 그 키마저 좋아해야죠
<samahui_WS> 근데 전 같이 다니기 위해 키높이 구두를...
<ipeter> 전 그 키높이 구두가 싫어요..ㅠ
<autowiz_> 일단 지르는겁니다.
<autowiz_> 들이대보고 걱정은 그다음에
<razGon_MINILA> 제 드림카는 래인지롭ㅓ
<ipeter> 오오
<ipeter> 레인지로버
<ipeter> 좋져
<ipeter> 레인지로버 이보크 어때요?
<ipeter> 너무 작지만요..
<ipeter> 그리고 비싸요.
<razGon_MINILA> ㄴㄴ
<razGon_MINILA> 에보크보다는 레인지로버요.
<razGon_MINILA> 스포츠면 좋구.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 애들데리고 캠핑은 아니여도 어디가는데 편안하게 가잖아요.
<razGon_MINILA> 그런걸 바래서요
<ipeter> 좋져
<razGon_MINILA> 그래서 이번 차도 캠리나 렉서스로 방향을 잡은게 승차감이 중요해서요
<ipeter> 부럽네요.
<ipeter> 좋은차들 타시구요..
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 혹시 pdf 아크로벳 리더 복사 붙여넣기 안되기도 하나요?
<ipeter> 자료 정리해야하는데 엄청 고생하네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 그게 안되는건, 아마 이미지이거나,
<ircCloud^Seony> 아니면 복사 방지 되어있거나...
<autowiz_> 실랙트 안되게 막아놓은경우도 있긴하지요.
<autowiz_> 커서를 손모양에서 텍스트 선택 커서로 바꿔서 시도해보시고
<autowiz_> 안되면 adobe reader 말고 에디터 써보시는것도 방법이고
<razGon_MINILA> ipeter, 좋은차를 타고 싶다는거지 능력이 되는 건 아닙니다.
<ipeter> 지금 유료 free trial을 다운받아 설치해보고 다시 시도해보려구요.
<ipeter> 와.. 이거 카피앤 페이스트 안되면 시간 오래 걸리는데요.
<samahui_WS> 방금 ... 비보가 날아들었습니다... 집에 있는 제 TP에 아이가... 아이가... 바나나 테러를 감행했답니다 ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> 으헉
<samahui_WS> 바나나를 입에 물고가서 손에 뱉은 후 그걸 그대로 노트북 키보드에... 부비부비... 겨우겨우 풀업해놓은 노트북인데 안타깝습니다.
<ipeter> 인생극장의 메인테마곡이 생각나네요.
<ipeter> 빠바바밤...빠밤...
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 흑흑흑
<autowiz_> 키보드만 가는걸로
<ipeter> 우와...레노버인가요?
<samahui_WS> 아내가 보내 준 사진에 의하면 키보드와 팬 통풍구로 대량 유입 되었군요.. 아내왈 " 와 그래도 잘 작동한다"
<samahui_WS> OTL
<samahui_WS>  이... 이런 기분으로 일 못합니다
<ipeter> 아내느님은...으흐흑...ㅠ
<samahui_WS> 주말 즐겁게들 보내세요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 전 오늘은 외근+농땡이 인지라 일찍 나가보겠습니다
<ipeter> 네네.
<ipeter> 좋은 금요일 되세요
<samahui_WS> 노트북 크리너 사서 집에 가야겠군요
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 다음에 뵈요~
<ipeter> 아...
<ipeter> 닥터 페퍼 참 좋아요.
<Work^Seony> 왜요?
<Work^Seony> 저는 맛없어서 잘 안먹는데...
<ipeter> 모르겠습니다.
<ipeter> 맛있어요.
<ipeter> 닥터페퍼
<Work^Seony> 닥터페퍼보단, 차라리 체리맛 콜라가 더 나아요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 뭐 체리코크랑 솔직히 분간을 못하겠어요
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 다이어트코크도 생각보다 정말 맛있구요
<Work^Seony> 다이엇콕은 먹다보면 익숙해집니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 무설탕제 섭취 전문가로 말씀드리자면, 다이엇콕보단 다이엇펩시가 좀 더 달다는 느낌을 줘요
<ipeter> 일단 펩시제품을 안먹기 때문에...다디엇펩시도 그닥 정이 안가네요.
<Work^Seony> 잉 그래요?  왜요?
<ipeter> 일단 펩시제품은 너무 달아서요.
<ipeter> 탄산도 약하구요.
<Work^Seony> 그럼 마운틴듀도 안먹구요?
<ipeter> 그래서 항상 코크 주세요. 그러면 미국애들이 펩시 괜찮아? 물어볼때 노노노노노
<Work^Seony> 어차피 다이엇은 설탕이 안들은거라 너무 달아도 상관없잖아요
<ipeter> 마운틴듀는 달달한 맛에 먹어서 좀 먹는 편이예요.
<Work^Seony> 마운틴듀도 펩시 제품인데 ㅋ
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 알아요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 시에라 미스트도 펩시꺼구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 뭐 브랜드는 안따지고 이것저것 먹는데요,
<Work^Seony> 일단 다이어트 "콜라" 중에서는, 그래도 펩시가 좀 낫더라구요...
<Work^Seony> 다이어트 마운틴듀는, 설탕 들은 마운틴듀랑 차이를 못느낄 정도로 맛있어요
<ipeter> 다이어트 마운틴듀는 한국에는 안들어오는것 같아요
<ipeter> 본적이 없네요
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 여기는 종류별로 다 있어요
<Work^Seony> 환타도 다이어트 있고, 체리콜라도 다이어트가 있죠..
<ipeter> 맙소사
<ipeter> 다이어트는....한국에서는 다이어트 코크만 있어요.
<ipeter> 체리 다이어트는 있을지도 모르겠네요.
<ipeter> 아까 pdf 파일 카피 앤 페이스트 안되는거
<ipeter> 보안걸려서 그런거였습니다.
<ipeter> http://freaking.tistory.com/161
<ipeter> 보안 풀어주는 안내 나와있네요
<ipeter> 혹시라도 참고하세요
<Work^Seony> ipeter, 제가 신기한거 하나 보여드릴까요?
<ipeter> 네네
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syIRPCuHo8g
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 보여주세요
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 이거 봤어
<ipeter> 요
<ipeter> 페이스북에서요.
<ipeter> 보고 정말 깜짝 놀랐습니다.
<Work^Seony> 보고도 못믿겠떠라구요
<ipeter> 네.
<ipeter> 정말요.
<Work^Seony> 어젠가 그제 제가 드린 게임 테크데모 영상 보셨나요?
<Work^Seony> 그것도 나름 상당히 충격이었는데...
<Work^Seony> 감수성에 충격을...
<ipeter> 아니요.
<ipeter> 그건 못봤습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 한글자막 들은걸로 드릴께요
<Work^Seony> 참고로, 원본 조회수가 1,200만이 넘어요
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzzTU3SgwPg
<autowiz_> 사람들 퇴근 후에는 영화도 보고 그래서 볼륨을 키우는데
<autowiz_> 간혹 출근 시간 지나서 링크 누르다가 볼륨 너무 커서 깜짝깜짝 놀랄때가 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 휴..
<ipeter> 이거 플스3 사야하나요
<autowiz_> 타이머로 볼륨 자동 조절 하는 프로그램 하나 만들까봐요
<Work^Seony> 이건 그냥 테크데모에요
<ipeter> 흠...
<Work^Seony> 이거 공개되고 사람들 반응이 난리나서,
<Work^Seony> 이 데모를 기반으로 하는 플4용 게임이 내년에 나온답니다
<Work^Seony> 그것도 링크 드릴께요
<ipeter> 엑박과 플스3 두개중에 어떤것을 추천해주시나요?
<ipeter> 플스4 기다려야하나요?
<Work^Seony> 플4 나온지 1년이 넘었는데요
<Work^Seony> 2년 다되가나..
<ipeter> 헐
<ipeter> 제가 헷갈렸나요
<ipeter> 플스 5인가요?
<Work^Seony> 5는 아직 얘기도 없어요.  나올려면 최소 5년은 더 있어야되요
<Work^Seony> 요게 저 테크데모를 기바니으로 하는 신작 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LL2gW7hmXu4
<autowiz_> 컴퓨터 그래픽은 아직은 컴퓨터 그래픽일 뿐입니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 당연하죠
<Work^Seony> 그래도 요즘 그래픽 기술이 너무 발전해서, 게임할 때 눈이 즐거워요
<ipeter> 우와..
<ipeter> 그럼 플스4를 사야겠군요
<Work^Seony> 저 신작 트레일러만 봐도 눈이 즐겁죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저거 분명 인게임 그래픽일텐데
<ipeter> 플스4를 사야하나...아..급 고민되네요.
<ipeter> 엑박은 별루죠?
<Work^Seony> 저는 엑박을 주로 합니다
<Work^Seony> 플4 안킨지 몇달 됐어요
<ipeter> 헐
<ipeter> 그럼 엑박을 사야하나요?
<ipeter> 플4는 별루인가요?
<Work^Seony> 게임할 시간이 있으시면 추천해드리겠지만, 아니면 심각하게 고려해보세요
<ipeter> 흠...근데 다들 플4를 추천해주던데요
<ipeter> 네 솔직히 시간이 없습니다.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 플4 유저가 더 많긴 한데요, 장단점이 극명하게 나뉘어서 좀 추천이 어려워요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 시간 없으시면 사지마세요 돈 낭비에요
<cheesekun> 안녕하세요!
<razGon_MINILA> 저도 닌텐도 Wii삿다가 신주로...ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 으흐흐흐 게임기가 간혹 구매후에 어딘가 처박혀서 빛을 못보는경우는 종종 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> psp 사서 디제이맥스 하시는건 추천해드릴 수 있습니다
<Work^Seony> DJ Max 1집이랑 2집 노래가 정말 좋은게 많거든오ㅛ
<Work^Seony> 노래 듣고 싶어서 지금도 가끔 한 번씩 해요
<Work^Seony> 제가 좋아하는 노래 중 하나입니다 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fWJxJxPIdY
<Work^Seony> 이것도 정말 좋아하는 노래 중 하나... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mG56txqV2MQ
<angrystar> http://i.imgur.com/CA5hRdW.jpg <-이걸 키보드에 끼우려면 려면 어케해여?
<PotatoGim> 밑에 있는 키는 그냥 끼우시면 되고
<angrystar> 쉬프트 키요!
<PotatoGim> 길쭉한 키는 고정쇠를 먼저 걸고 끼우시면 됩니다.
<angrystar> 아니 막 끼우면 안되는데요
<PotatoGim> 고정쇠만 걸고 끼우시면 될텐데 이상하네요~
<angrystar> http://i.imgur.com/TSjjnF1.jpg <- 이렇게요?
<angrystar> 참고로 전 로지텍 K260입니다.
<angrystar> 이런..
<angrystar> 안되요!
<angrystar> 포타토김님..
<angrystar> 쉬프트키 끼우눈 법좀......................................
<autowiz_> 바닥에 보면
<angrystar> ..
<autowiz_> 레일이랄까 철사 같은거 잡아주는 플라스틱이 있습니다.
<angrystar> 키보드 본체에 말입니까?
<autowiz_> 네.
<angrystar> 네..
<autowiz_> 그게 걸리면서 쉬프트키 에 있는 네모난 두개 구명도 안으로 살짝 조립이 되면 그때 꾹~~ 눌러주면됩니다.
<angrystar> 이런..
<autowiz_> 저 안되면
<autowiz_> 정 안되면
<autowiz_> 그 철사 같은거 분리해서
<autowiz_> 키보드 본체에 위치 잘 맞춰서 올려놓고
<autowiz_> 쉬프트키 꾹 눌러도 될 수 도 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 안되면 "?" 키를 잠깐 빼시던가
<angrystar> "?ㅡ<
<autowiz_> 이수씨게를 이용하는 방법도 있구요
<angrystar> ..
<angrystar> 되긴 되네요..
<autowiz_>   자~~ 점심 뭐뭐 드셨습니까
<autowiz_> 설문조사 들어가 봅니다~
<autowiz_> 오호 그러고 보니 오늘 불금이라는 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 전에 덴마크인가 어디 계신다던 분은
<autowiz_> 그후로는 안들어오시는거 같지요?
<autowiz_> 멀티 부팅 잘안되서 제가 팀뷰어로 까지 알려드리고 그랬는데 ...
<autowiz_> 요즘 드는 생각이 참...  상냥함이란 어디에도 안먹히는군요...
<autowiz_> 다... 내려놓고 싶어지는
<cheesekun> ' ')/
<HolyKnight> http://media.daum.net/society/others/newsview?newsid=20151030135405006
<cheesekun> \ ' ')/
<HolyKnight> http://www.wsj.com/articles/alphabets-google-to-fold-chrome-operating-system-into-android-1446151134
<LevDino> 오
<LevDino> 멋진글
<LevDino> http://post.naver.com/viewer/postView.nhn?volumeNo=2751905&memberNo=375683
<PotatoGim> 아이고... 간만에 수학 볼려니 어렵네요...
<jun> 아구구;;; 순간 한글이 안쳐져서 고생했네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun> autowiz: 오즈형~
<autowiz> ㅇㅇ
<jun> autowiz: 뭐랄까..그냥 정겹게 한번 불러보고 싶었습니다....ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 네가 쳐맞쳐맞 당하고 싶은가보구나
<jun> autowiz: 하하하;;;;; 자중하겠습니다;;;
<jun> 교육이 너무 지루해서... 정신을 반쯤 놔버린거 같아요
<autowiz> http://images1.uplus.co.kr/images/notice/20151019134024320.jpg
<autowiz> 이동통신단말장치 유통구조 개선에 관한 법률  - 그냥 보고금 지급 관련 시정 명령 LG UPLUS
<autowiz> 다른 통신사는 안먹었나 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3585906&cpage=1&mbsW=search&select=sct&opt=1&keyword=%be%cb%b9%d9
<bluedusk> 오
<bluedusk> 저 퇴근좀 시켜주세요
<bluedusk> 굽신굽신
<bluedusk> 저 쉘스크립트 정도는 깔작...
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3583423&cpage=&mbsW=&select=&opt=&keyword=
<autowiz> 0번은 뭐가요 ㅋㅋㅋ 안에들어간건지 옆에 앉은건지
<autowiz> 지르라는 키보드는 안지르고 핸드폰을 질렀습니다.
<autowiz> 올해는 점심은 손가락 빨면서 지내는걸로 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason-> 무슨 모델?요.... auto wiz
<autowiz> http://iws.danawa.com/prod_img/500000/842/401/desc/prod_3401842/add_1/K680_Black_KB_DB_1_02.jpg
<autowiz> 질렀습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 클라이언트가 자꾸 멈추는게 이상하네요 ㅠㅠ
<jason-> auto wiz:  Authorization Required
<jason-> This server could not verify that you are authorized to access the document requested. Either you supplied the wrong credentials (e.g., bad password), or your browser doesn't understand how to supply the credentials required.  래요
<autowiz> 잠시만요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 우와...
<pchero_work> K680.. 맞나요?
<autowiz_> http://itempage3.auction.co.kr/DetailView.aspx?ItemNo=B270448509&frm3=V2
<autowiz_> 살만한거 4개 중에 젤 싼걸로 샀습니다.
<jason-> 손전화 샀다며?요
<autowiz_> 핸폰이야 요즘 다 할부잖아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason-> 난, 요즘 반으로 갈라지는 글쇠판 <---이 눈이 꼽히던데..... 킥스타터 사이트에 나오더라고요. ㅎ
<autowiz_> 아 네 그거 포테토님도 눈독 들이고 있는거 같더라구요
<jason-> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 퇴근 시간 ~~ 효효효
<autowiz_> 사람 많을테니까 7시까지만 버티다가 갈까, 그냥 바로 갈까 고민중이네요 ㅎㅎ
<jason-> 그냥 바로 (어디)로? 요
<autowiz_> 바로는 지금 18 시 니까 바로
<autowiz_> 바로 집으로 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 저는 질렀습니다!
<PotatoGim> 12월에 배송 시작!
<PotatoGim> 저 키보드는 모델도 같이 오나요??
<autowiz_> 모델이 너무 이쁘죠 그죠? ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 제가 아지간해서 여자사람보고 이쁘다는말 잘 안하는데
<PotatoGim> jason-: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ergodox-ez-an-incredible-mechanical-keyboard#/
<PotatoGim> 특히... 짙은 베이지색의 원피스는...
<PotatoGim> 예술이네요 ㅎㅎ
<jason-> 오 감사~  <--- 라고 타자를 하는데...(오 감자)가 생각나요. ㅎ
<PotatoGim> 어제도 포테토칩을 먹고 잠들었지요...
<PotatoGim> 제 이야기를 하시니 그걸 냉장고에 킵해놨던게 갑가지 생각나네요.
<PotatoGim> 오늘 깔끔하게 털어야겠습니다..ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3587331&cpage=1
<autowiz_> 우와 무슨 완전 후덜덜 인데 금리가
<autowiz_> 아 오늘 핸폰 사면서 보니까 , 기본 요금이 많이 내렸습니다.
<autowiz_> LG U+ 통화 무제한 + 데이터 무제한 ( 아마도 이건 LTE 용량 따로 있고 3G 데이터만 무제한 일거 같긴 합니다만)
<autowiz_> 기본료 5만원 중반이네요.
<autowiz_> 5만원 후반이네요 ㅋ 5.9 만원 + 부가세 10%
<autowiz_> 진크리에이터 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 어찌 한마디 말씀이 없으실까
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<autowiz_> 홀리찡 불금인데 모하세용~~  ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 웹서핑하고 있어유.
<autowiz_> 서핑 좋지요 히힛
<autowiz_> 맛저녁 하셔야지요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 헤네시
<autowiz_> 발렌타인
<autowiz_> 로얄살루트
<autowiz_> 레니마틴
<DarkCircle_> 섞어서 섞어서 섞어서 (눈깔뒤집어짐)
<DarkCircle_> 칵테일바 바텐더들 은어로 3~4가지 이상 섞인 칵테일을 "오폐수" 라고 하죠 (...)
<autowiz_> 하나만 먹고 싶은데 이번달에도 주머니 사정이 클클클
<sola_the_hermit> I am currently use hexchat
<sola_the_hermit> and dont know how to change encodings
<sola_the_hermit> can't see korean
<autowiz_> i'll try find that.
<autowiz> 냠냠
<autowiz__> 혹시 윈도우즈 용 사용 하시나요?
<autowiz__> sola_ the_hermit : which os do you use now ? windows ? ubuntu ?
<bluedusk> ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 포럼에 또 ..
<bluedusk> 쩝.;
<autowiz__> 또 뭔가 일이 있나요?
<bluedusk> 다솜 입력기 프로젝트 아세요?
<autowiz__> 잘 모르겠씁니다.
<autowiz__> 아니 최근에 그게 다솜이었나요
<bluedusk> -_-?
<autowiz__> 죄송합니다.
<bluedusk> https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=28318
<bluedusk> 대충 앞뒤로 이어진 글을 읽어보긴 했는데..
<bluedusk> 걍 안타깝네요..
<bluedusk> DarkCircle_: 옹
<bluedusk> 기분도 우울한데 괴기나
<DarkCircle_> 글게요 괴기는 언제먹 ㄱ- ...
<sola_the_hermit> win7
<sola_the_hermit> hexchat is not for korean user
<sola_the_hermit> I tried
<DarkCircle_> did you try to change charset from server properties window?
<sola_the_hermit> unless there is somthing global command like, endoing changer
<DarkCircle_> There seems to be no one know about me, I'm a Korean translator of Hexchat.
<DarkCircle_> I thought that you tried to browse menu under Hexchat(_X)
<sola_the_hermit> oh I found it
<sola_the_hermit> wait I will rejoin
<autowiz__> 폰트가깨지는거 아닌가 싶은데음...
<GJSON> 가나다라
<GJSON> 이런 닉넴이 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle_> ㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<DarkCircle_> ....
<DarkCircle_> 아 배아파 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<autowiz__> 배가 어떻게 아프십니까 고갱님
<bluedusk> 헐
<DarkCircle_> 포풍설사 직전이요 /-ㅠ-/
<autowiz__> 화장실로 가시면 되겠습니다.
<sola_the_hermit> cp949 korean dosnt work
<autowiz__> freenode server just support utf-8 character set
<bluedusk> 고기를 못먹어서 ㅇㅏ프신듯
<bluedusk> 헐 영어도 잘하시네
<autowiz__> 만병의 원인은 고기 인가요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 옼토위즈님
<bluedusk> 부럽..
<autowiz__> 네네 옥토(문어?) ㅎㅎㅎ 위즈 입니다.
<DarkCircle_> ?ㅅ?
<DarkCircle_> ㅁㄴㅇㄹ ?!
<autowiz__> 어 오늘 디데이 하는 날인가요?
<autowiz__> 벌써했군요 므흐흐흐흐흐흐흐흫
<sola_the_hermit> http://postimg.org/image/pyldjak13/     <<------ this is what I see
<autowiz__> If your windows machine has Nanum Font.
<autowiz__> find preferences page what I say.
<autowiz__> Preferences ->  Chat -> Advanced -> Alternative fonts ( Miscellaneous part )
<sola_the_hermit> I just installed nanum font from naver
<sola_the_hermit> still same
<autowiz__> Then , add "나눔폰트," ( == "NanumFont,") the front of alternative fint's list .
<autowiz__> Preferences -> Chat -> Advanced -> Alternative fonts ( Miscellaneous part )
<autowiz__> Then , add "나눔폰트," ( == "NanumFont,") the front of alternative fint's list .
<sola_the_hermit> 오오
<DarkCircle_> 육육
<sola_the_hermit> 그런데 한자로 나오는것도 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<sola_the_hermit> ㄳㄳ
<autowiz__> sola , your windows machine is korean version ? or english version ?
<autowiz__> 드디어 한글이 ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 가끔 몇몇 글자가 깨지는거 같더라구요.
<autowiz__> 저도 윈도우즈에서 irc 클라언트 어떤거 쓸가 한참 고민해서
<sola_the_hermit> 나눔 영어의 verdana 급인가 ㅎ
<autowiz__> mirc 쓰다가 xchat 쓰다가 2년전부터는 quassel 만 씁니다.
<autowiz__> hexchat 도 받아서 써봤었었는데 한글 입력할때 자꾸 왼쪽상단에 입력글자 조합되는게 보이고 그래서 그만 뒀습니다. ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle_> hexchat은 버려진(abandoned) 프로젝트예요
<DarkCircle_> hexchat 말고 xchat
<DarkCircle_> 아 왜 오늘따라 손이 꼬이지 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<autowiz__> 어 닥클옹 설마 그건 고기가 부족해서 ㅠㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle_> xchat 커밋이 시원찮아서 포크뜬게 hexchat
<sola_the_hermit> 아 xchat 쓰다가 hex로 갈아탄건디 옛날에 첨쓰던게 quassel 이였구요
<sola_the_hermit> hexchat은 파이썬 뭐시기 기능이 있길래 장투심리로 ㅎ
<autowiz__> cli 용 wechat
<autowiz__> 이거 윈도우즈에서 사용하시는분은 없으실려나
<DarkCircle_> libcheesekun_so ...
<DarkCircle_> 웬지 치즈군을 호출하면
<DarkCircle_> 세그폴트 뜰거 같은 느낌
<autowiz__> 아악 말이 씨가 됩니다.
<bluedusk> 오 세그폴트 ㄲㄲ
<bluedusk> 결국 아웃 당하셨군
<oming> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요
<oming> hanirc는 .. 접속이  안되네요..
<autowiz__> 저는 됩니다만... 간혹 irc 가 봇넷같은데 악용되는경우가 있어서 포트가 막혀있는경우가 종종 있습니다.
<DarkCircle_> 오밍옹 참 오랜만인듯 -ㅅ-/
<bluedusk> 오
<bluedusk> DarkCircle_:  옹 참 오랬만인듯..~_~
<DarkCircle_> ~_~)/
<bluedusk> 전 뉴트론 트러블 슈팅하러
<bluedusk> ....왜 테넌트 네턱이 문제냐..ㅡㅡ
<DarkCircle_> 가끔 이런 상황에선 써니옹이 -ㅅ- ...
<autowiz__> 데굴데굴
<DarkCircle_> 근데 써니옹 만나뵐라면 아무리 빨라도 한국시간 기준 새벽 3시 반 정도는 돼야 ...
<DarkCircle_> 세시간 반 남았구뇽 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<bluedusk> 전 근데
<bluedusk> 사실 잘 모르겠어요
<DarkCircle_> 써니옹이 오픈스택 잠깐 파셨었으니 어쩌면 아실지도 -ㅅ-
<jason-> weechat 이    마소 윈도에서 쓸 수가 없죠?!!! 마소 윈도 플랫폼 용으로 나온 것이 없는 줄 알아요.
<libcheesekun_so> DarkCircle_: X(
<DarkCircle_> 역시 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle_> ...
<DarkCircle_> libcheesekun_so,  -ㅅ-)/
<libcheesekun_so> 안녕하세요! XDD
<oming> 네 ㅎㅎ;; 정말 오랜만에 접속해보네요.
<jason-> (나를 기억 못하겠지만) 오랜만입니다.  o ming ~ <---- 꼬리가 생각나네요.
<oming> ㅋㅋㅋ;;; 죄송합니다. 안녕하세요.
<jason-> 죄송할 건 없유~ ^^
<oming> 혹시 hanirc  접속 주소좀 알수 있을까요?
<DarkCircle_> 거긴 우리 소관이 아니라 -ㅅ-a
<oming> 못찾겠네요..
<DarkCircle_> 얼마전에 뭐였더라 ...
<DarkCircle_> 한아얄씨 주소는 죄다 여자가수그룹 이름 ...
<DarkCircle_> aoa.hanirc.org도 있었나 ..
<jason-> 저도 접속 않한지 꽤 되서 잊었는데.... 위키 백과 또는 우리 포럼 위키 뒤지면 다수 나와요. (물론 갱신전의 내용도 나오더라는...쩝)
<DarkCircle_> 되면 하고 안되면 말고
<libcheesekun_so> o _O)b!
<jason-> HolyKnight:  잠 아니 주무시면, 00:13분 글에 답 좀...    외우고 있죠? 상주하쟎요?
<DarkCircle_> 밖에 ...
<DarkCircle_> -1도군요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<oming> ㅋㅋㅋ.. irc.hanirc.org/6667
<oming> 이였네요.
<DarkCircle_> 한아얄씨는 가면 시끄러워서 ... 예전에 거기랑 브릿징 시도도 해봤는데
<DarkCircle_> 결국 안하기로 했습니다.
<oming> 우분투가 벌써 15.10까지 나왔네요.
<libcheesekun_so> 짱추워요 X(
<jason-> 한때는 그 브릿지 유용하게 잘 보긴 했는데...
<bluedusk> 추워요
<bluedusk> jason-: 님 안냥하세요
<jason-> hi~ blue dusk
<bluedusk> 넹
<bluedusk> 전 사실
<oming> 사실....?
<DarkCircle_> 판사님!
<DarkCircle_> 전 사실!
<DarkCircle_> 옆구리에 고양이를 꼈씁니다 /-ㅠ-/ 파닥파닥=3
<DarkCircle_> 이 글은 고양이가 쳤습니다 =3
<oming> ㅋㅋㅋ;;
<DarkCircle_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5j2LOZH9_oM
<oming> 진짜 고양이가 쳤네ㅋㅋ
<oming> 안녕히 주무세용 ;ㅠ;
<PotatoGim> Hi.
<PotatoGim> 둥둥둥
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<DarkCircle_> ~(~_~)~ 오늘은 일찍 오셨네요
<DarkCircle_> 블덕옹이 오픈스택 때문에 머리를 싸매시던데
<DarkCircle_> 주무시겠지 -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle_> bluedusk, ?ㅅ?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 전 요즘 오픈스택 관리만 하느라 하나도 모릅니다
<Work^Seony> 별다른 일이 안생겨서 아는 것도 점점 까먹어가고 있어요
<DarkCircle_> 그렇쿤요 -ㅠ-a
<DarkCircle_> 뭐 이따가 보시겠지 (...)
<autowiz_> 서니님 저 키보드 질렀습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> http://itempage3.auction.co.kr/DetailView.aspx?ItemNo=B270448509&keyword=k680%20%c0%fb%c3%e0&scoredtype=0
<Work^Seony> 오오 축하드립니다 뭔가 번쩍번쩍하네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 밤에 스탠드도 싫고
<autowiz_> 불꺼놓는거 조용하고 집중도 잘되고 눈도 덜 피곤해서 좋아라 하는데 가끔 키보드 led 없으면 불편할때 있더라구요.
<autowiz_> 그래서 LED 달린걸로 작고 , 무엇보다 젤 산걸로 샀습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...  저는 불을 켜놓는 편이라 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 전 불을 켜긴 켜는데
<DarkCircle_> 방에 직접 켜진 않고
<DarkCircle_> 발코니에 켭니다.
<DarkCircle_> 방 스위치에 디머있으면 조절할 수 있는데 그거 달아놓으려면 공사해야돼서 ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle_> 조절 -> 조명 밝기 조절
<Work^Seony> 필립스 휴 쓰시면 되죠..
<DarkCircle_> 디머 스위치가 많이 싸거든요 .
<Work^Seony> 공사해야한담서요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 필립스 휴를 ... 천장에 달아놓는다면야 좋기야 한데
<Work^Seony> 스위치가 싼데 공사를 해야하는거면, 걍 휴 쓰는게 낫죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 공사래봐야 별거 없어요
<DarkCircle_> 그냥 일자 도라이바로 따면 되는거라
<DarkCircle_> 하지만 ... 쥐지지직! 할 확률은 (?)
<DarkCircle_> ~( -ㅠ-)~
<Work^Seony> 일단 휴 같은 경유는 스맛폰으로 조절도 되고, 색깔까지 바꾸는 게 가능하니까 활용도가 더 높지않나 싶어요
<DarkCircle_> 전구를 바꾸는게 문제가 되겠군요 ㄱ-
<autowiz_> 저는 좀 달리고 오겠습니다. ㅎㅎ 300km/h
<autowiz_> motogp 1등을 달리고 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 오 ㅎㅎ  질주본능 발휘하고 오세요
<DarkCircle_> HUE 엄청 비싸네요.
<DarkCircle_> 디머스위치 사봐야 몇천원밖에 안하는데
<DarkCircle_> 스타터킷이 250불 ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle_> 한국이라 비싼가 -_-;
<Work^Seony> 음... 스타터킷 200불짜리도 있긴할텐데...
<DarkCircle_> 무선스위치는 또 따로 ...
<Work^Seony> 스타터킷이면 무선스위치 포함일 거에요..
<Work^Seony> 전구가 좀 비싼 거 같더라구요
<Work^Seony> LED라서 수명은 길겠지만..
<DarkCircle_> 스타터킷이 좀 싸게 파는게 ... 255000원 ...
<DarkCircle_> 아 마따
<DarkCircle_> 환율이 미쳤구나 -_-;
<DarkCircle_> 200불 기준으로 환율에 부가세 붙이니까 가격 대충 비슷하게 나오네요 .
<Work^Seony> 아마존에서 컬러 전구 3개에 무선기 포함 $192네요
<Work^Seony> 환율이 좀 과하게 붙은듯 싶군요
<DarkCircle_> 얼마전에 피크 뛰었거든요.
<DarkCircle_> 1200원으로 뛰었으니까 ...
<DarkCircle_> 200불 기준이면
<DarkCircle_> 24만원
<DarkCircle_> 맞군요 ㅡ,.ㅡ ...
<DarkCircle_> 어쩐지 가격이 미쳤드라 ...
<DarkCircle_> 9월 7일 시점입니다.
<Work^Seony> 흐 그렇군요
<DarkCircle_> 그리고 2주 후에 또 뜀...
<DarkCircle_> 1194원
<Dookey> 저 키보드 기감 어떤가요?
<Dookey> 저도 키보드 계속 보고 있는데 결정을 못하고 있어서 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 어느키보드 인지 안나옵니다.
<Dookey> --
<Dookey> 오토님이 위에 링크하신 키보드요 ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-10-31
<autowiz_> 라즈곤님 안녕하세요~~
<HolyKnight> Irc.hanirc는
<HolyKnight> Utf안돼유
<HolyKnight> Utf되는 서버가
<HolyKnight> Apink.hanirc.org 6777임둥
<HolyKnight> 아
<HolyKnight> 6667임 ㅇㅇ
<bluedusk> 그거
<bluedusk> 방화벽 문제였어요
<bluedusk> DarkCircle_: 옹
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter_> 저....지금 맥미니 스스디 달아주고 HDD도 달아주려구요.
<ipeter_> 떨리네요.
<ipeter_> 제가 무사귀환 할 수 있도록 기도해주세요.
<ipeter_> 잘 분해해서 조립해 돌아올 수 있도록 도와주세요.
<ipeter> 휴
<ipeter> 맥미니 분해중인데요....
<ipeter> 새로 달아줄 하드를 어떤 포맷을 해줘야하나요?
<ipeter> 맥에요.
<ipeter> 맥에 달아줄 ssd에는 우분투 OS가 설치되어있고
<ipeter> hdd는 ntfs로 파티션 나뉘어져있는 상태입니다.
<HolyKnight> 잘 모르지만 맥은 파일시스템 형식?이 다르지 않나유
<HolyKnight> ntfs라든가 fat라든가 이런거 아니라는 것 같구요. fat파일은 인식한다고 얼핏....
<HolyKnight> 확실치 않네유
<HolyKnight> 암튼 윈도와 다른 것 같아유.
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 휴...
<ipeter> 어렵네요.
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<PotatoGim> 혹시 Git-LFS 써보신 분 계신가요?
<ipeter_> 왔습니다.
<ipeter_> 돌아왔습니다.
<ipeter_> 스스디를 달고 돌아왔습니다.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 힘드네요.
<PotatoGim> 허허... 주말에 고생이 많으시네요...
<ipeter_> 뭐...그래도 잘 되니 다행이죠.
<PotatoGim> 맥이라도 NTFS는 잘 인식될 것 같은데 어떠신가요?
<PotatoGim> FreeBSD도 ntfs-3g가 있으니...
<DarkCircle_> 인식은 인식인데 꼬이는게 문제가 되지 않을까요?
<DarkCircle_> 윈도우에 ntfs implementation에 비하면 ... 여전히 구린건 매한가지던데 .
<ipeter_> 휴...인식 잘 되었습니다.
<ipeter_> ntfs요
<ipeter_> 스스디 설치해줬는데..살짝. 아주 살짝 빠르네요.
<ipeter_> 좋아요.. 으헝헝.
<ipeter_> 주말 잘 보내고 계신지요?
<ipeter_> 저는 두산이 이번에 우승해서 아주 큰 행복이네요.
<ipeter_> 두산팬입니다.
<PotatoGim> ACL을 쓰는 경우를 제외하면 옵션만 잘 주면 그럭저럭 쓸만합니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 저도 리눅스/윈도우 멀티 부팅 환경에서 NTFS 파티션을 그렇게 쓰는데 생각보다 잘 되더라구요.
<PotatoGim> 주변에 삼성 팬들이 많은데 다들 안타까워하더라구요...ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 음... gerrit이 OpenJDK에서는 사용이 꽤나 까다롭네요...
<PotatoGim> 재색인하려고 들면 루씬에서 에러를 뱉어버리는...
<DarkCircle_> 어지간한 프로젝트가 OpenJDK에도 돌아가는게 맞는데
<DarkCircle_> 좀 뭔가 ... 이가 안맞는거 같네요 -ㅛ-;
<PotatoGim> 그냥 맘 편하게 오라클 자바로...ㅜ
<autowiz_> 냐냥~
<autowiz_> 저 왔떠염~
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 오늘은 저녁내내 설치하느라 삽질이네요...
<autowiz_> 고생이 많으시네요 ~
<PotatoGim> 고생이랄게 있나요..ㅎㅎ 미선도 아닌데 미션처럼 하고 있는 제가 바보죠..ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 오즈님께선 즐거운 하루 보내셨는지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 결혼식장 갔다가 동생들이랑 한잔하고 영화보고 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 사도 보는데 별로 재미 없네요 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 윽... 결혼식에 가셨다함은...
<PotatoGim> 뷔페가...
<autowiz_> 네네 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 배불러서 한접시 밖에 못먹었네요 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> ...ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 저는 불닭짜왕으로 한끼를 해결한...
<autowiz_> 불닭 + 짜왕 인가요 오호
<PotatoGim> 생각 이상으로 괜찮은 조합이라 자주 찾을 것 같습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 저도 봉지 짜왕은 하나  있는데 불닭 컵라면 하나 사와야 겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 저는 전부 봉지로만 사서 반씩 갈라서 먹는데 보관이 귀찮더군요 ㅡㅡ;
<PotatoGim> 다음부터는 컵으로...
<autowiz_> 면발이 느낌이 달라서 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 소스는 비슷하겠지만서두
<PotatoGim> 음.. 짜왕은 컵을 못 먹어봤는데 불닭은 확실히 봉지가 맛있더라구요.
<autowiz_> 아고 급 땡김 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 흐흐.. 망설이실 필요 없습니다... 사도를 보시면서 뚝딱.
<autowiz_> 오늘 점심도 많이 먹고 오늘은 좀 참아야 합니다 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 안됌요
<autowiz_> 더스크님 안녕하세요 ^^
<autowiz_> 포테토님이 저 살 찌울려고 꼬드깁니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 찌시면 됩니다.
<autowiz_> 그렇군요 ^^
<PotatoGim> 헉..
<PotatoGim> 암 생각 없이 싹 밀고 다시 설치해버리니 되버리네요...
<autowiz_> 해결 되셨다니 다행입니다. 간혹 꼬이기 시작하면 풀기 힘들때가 있지요
<autowiz_> 싹 미는게 답일때도 종종 있고
<PotatoGim> 어휴... 이젠 소스 관리 소프트웨어도 설치하는게 일이네요...
<PotatoGim> 무슨 어마어마한 것을 설치하는 것도 아니고 버전 관리 도구랑 리뷰 도구만 설치하는건데
<PotatoGim> 온종일 삽질이네요..ㄷㄷ;
<HolyKnight> http://gall.dcinside.com/board/view/?id=sc&no=8758&page=1&search_pos=&s_type=search_all&s_keyword=%ED%83%88%EC%B6%9C
<autowiz_> 겁나 꿋꿋하게 잘 살아가고 있군요
<autowiz_> 제 친구가 가끔 취직이 잘 안된다고 힘들어 하는데 , 컴 공부 한번 가르쳐 보고 싶은 맘이 굴뚝이더라구요.
<autowiz_> 이방사람들이야 왠만큼 해서 그런지 몰라도 . 고등학교 졸업정도 학력에 열심히만 하면 1년이면 어느정도 말은 통할 만큼 될거 같은데...
<autowiz_> 저희회사에 저랑 말이 안통하는 사람이 넘 많아서 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 이 후임 분들은 그러면서도 공부도 별로 안하고 ,,, 몇년 더 지나면 뭐해먹고 살지 걱정이 되는데 .. 그냥 신경 안쓸라고요
<DarkCircle_> 공부 안하면 그냥 내쳐버리세요. 지 인생 지가 사는거지 ... 밥 떠먹여줄 의무는 없잖아요. 기껏 하라고 챙겨주기까지 했는데도 안하면
<ipeter_> 아..좋네요.
<ipeter_> SSD달았는데
<ipeter_> 빨라요...
<ipeter_> 아주 조금이요.
<ipeter_> ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-11-01
<ipeter_> 우와...맥 덜덜덜 하네요.
<ipeter_> 짱좋아요...ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 트위터 연결부터 문자 보내기 연동...
<ipeter_> 정말 대단하네요.
<bluedusk> 전 컴맹 탈출이라도 하고 싶...
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<PotatoGim> 우와.. 다른 팀에 있는 VM 서버는 램이 128GB네요..
<PotatoGim> 우리는 16GB로 허덕허덕하는데...
<jason->  오늘 배운 단어인데, 흙수저 vs (첼린져 급) 금수저 군요.
<PotatoGim> ...흙수저는 서럽네요...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 노오오오력을 통해서 메모리를 증설해야 겠습니다.
<PotatoGim> 코어도 AMD 4코어 vs. 제온 12코어
<PotatoGim> 으어...
<ipeter_> 본격적인 맥 라이프 2일차입니다.
<ipeter_> 좋네요.
<commania> 오 추카드립니다
<commania> 맥북인가요?
<commania> 지난 대화 보니 맥미니군요...
<ipeter_> 네.
<ipeter_> 맥 미니입니다.
<ipeter_> ssd 120g에 hdd 1T 달아줬어요.
<ipeter_> 생각보다 조금 느리긴 하지만 그럭저럭 쓸만하네요.
<ipeter_> 근데OS자체가 참 좋은거 같아요.
<ipeter_> 트위터라든지 페북 연동이라든지
<ipeter_> 문자 보내는것부터 해서요.
<ipeter_> 알림기능 참 좋네요.
<autowiz_> 껌빽
<DarkCircle_> =ㅅ=
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3602802
<autowiz_> 멋지다 소신발언 용사인데요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<commania> 근데 할로윈 데이가 단지 미국의 행사라서 유행하는게 아니지않나요...
<commania> 재밌으니까 하는거지
<commania> 추석에 한복 입는건 우리의 전통이니까 그렇다 쳐도
<commania> 국군의 날엔 왜 군복을...
<autowiz_> 국군의 날 군복은 이상하네요 정말로
<autowiz_> 재미있기는한데 , 다만 역사나 뜻은 좀 알고 즐겼으면 하는 ...  하도 골빈 사람들이 많아서
<ipeter> 맥미니가 무슨 슈퍼컴퓨터라고 램도 16기가 달아줬습니다.
<ipeter> 사용량보니까 이클립스나 다른것 안돌리고 5기가나 사용해서요.
<ipeter> 이거 장비병인가요.
<autowiz_> OS 가 직접 쓰는 메모리 , 캐쉬+버퍼로 쓰는 메모리 , 응용 프로그램들이 쓰는 메모리 하면 8기가는 간당간당할정도
<ipeter> 오즈님 아직도 계시는군요.
<ipeter> 휴.
<autowiz_> 저야 뭐 늘 있다가 없다가 하지요
<ipeter> 맨처음 구매했던 노트북 램이 512였던것을 생각하면
<ipeter> 격세지감이네요.
<ipeter> gjf
<ipeter> 헐
<ipeter> 놋북이 빛의 속도긴 빛의 속도네요.
<ipeter> 쿼드 i7이랑 듀얼 i5 차이 많이 나네요.
#ubuntu-ko 2016-10-31
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 다들 월요병 없이 잘 일어 나셨어요? ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 주말에 계속 바빠서 오늘 금요일 같습니다.ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_i7> 갑자기 노래가사ㅏ가 생각나네요
<razGon_i7> 월화수목 금금금...ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<imsu> lexlove: 렉스님 올만이에용 ^^
<lexlove> 네. 오랜만이에요.^^
<autowiz> 오오~ 임수다~~
<imsu> autowiz: ㅋㅋㅋ 이제 오~ 안붙이실때도 된것 같은데 말이죵~! ㅋㅋ 점심 맛나게 하세요 ㅎ
<razGon_i7> 맛점요
<lexlove> 출장다녀올게요.^^
<autowiz> ㅎㅋㅎㅋ
<autowiz> ㅋㅎㅋㅎ
<Feren^Work> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 원래 오늘은 늦으시는 날로 기억하는데 제가 헷갈렸네요..
<Work^Seony> 아니 매일 똑같은데
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 주말엔 늦지 않으셨나요?
<Work^Seony> 월요일인데
<Work^Seony> 주말엔 아예 접속을 안하지 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아.. 아예 접속을 안 하신거군요
<Work^Seony> 주말에는 보통 밖에 나가있거나 게임하느라 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터를 키게되면 접속하지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이제 알았습니다 ㅎㅎ 전 그냥 늦으시지, 접속은 하시는 줄 알았어요
<Work^Seony> 전기세 아낄려고 컴퓨터 켤일 없으면 굳이 안킬려구 해
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아..
<Work^Seony> 맥스토리에, 왜 이번 신형 맥북프로에 램이 16기가까지인지 이유가 나왔네
<Work^Seony> 배터리 수명 때문에 그렇다네
<Work^Seony> 맥스토리가 아니라 맥뉴스구나...
<Work^Seony> http://macnews.tistory.com/5082
<Work^Seony> 근데 솔직히 걍 핑계 같긴 한데 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> DDR3라고 합니다ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 고민 중이에요
<Work^Seony> 애플이 전세계 vim 유저를 울리다 라는 지디넷 기사가 있네 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 CTRL + [ 사용 중 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그 조합은 아직 바인딩 되어있지않나보네
<Work^Seony> 아 원래 공식 조합이구나
<Feren^IRCCloud> 엥 기본 바인딩일껀데요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵넵
<Work^Seony> 신형 맥북프로 공개하고나서 인터넷에서 가장 인기있었던 사진이 외장형 usb esc키 라네 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 페러디 중에 페달식도 있습니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 헐 그거 신박한데 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 엄청 웃깁니다 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근데 진짜 있으면 VIM 유저로서는 편항 것 같긴 해요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> usb선을 길게 빼는 것만 불편하지 않다면야...
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 블루투스로 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 수신이 잘 안되겠네요..
<Work^Seony> 진짜 맥북 사고싶으면 ctrl+[ 익숙해지는 수밖에 없네
<Work^Seony> 병풍도 포기하고 tmux로 넘어가고
<Work^Seony> 제일 좋은건, 그냥 일반 키보드 연결해서 쓰는거네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네. 그렇죠 ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근데 터치 바 저거 번인 발생하면 어쩔려냐 모르겠네요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 그정도쯤은 설계하는 애들도 예상했겠지
<Work^Seony> 생각해보니 차후 미래의 맥북도 사무실에서만 쓸 것 같으니, 어차피 키보드 연결해서 쓰고있어서 난 상관없겠다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도요ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 뭐 여튼 실 기기가 잘 나왔음 좋겠네요ㅎㅎ 구매 예정인지라 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 15인치 제일 싼게 미국에서도 2,399라서, 승인이 날지 모르겠네...
<Work^Seony> 2,399까진 승인 나겠지만, 2,799는 안사줄 거 같은데...
<Work^Seony> 걍 레노보에서 워크스테이션급 놋북이나 사달라고 해야겠다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 어차피 4년 후지만..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 얼마전에 받지 않으셨나요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 한 6개월 정도 된 거 같네
<Work^Seony> 6개월까진 아니구나...  6월 중순에 구입했으니..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이제 한 5개월이군요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 오늘 정말 입돌아가게 춥네요......
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-11-01
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~ 반팔 입고 나왔다가 20분 전의 절 욕하고 있습니다ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 저번주에 닥터 스트레인지 보셨나요? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 네. 봤습니다.
<lexlove> 오늘 엄청 추운데 반팔이에요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아까 영화 예매 하는데 그 영화는 4D가 좋다길래 일단 지금 다른거 보러 가고 있긴한데 정말로 그런가요? ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵 지금 제가 답장 느린 이유가 진짜 무슨 진동 모터인양 떨어서 그래요
<lexlove> 저는 3D도 힘들어요.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 일반으로 봤어요.^^;;;
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그럼 그냥 그걸로 볼껄 그랬네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 한 시간 전엔 상영 취소도 안되는데ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 아니 제가 눈이 나쁘고 난시가 심해서 촛점 맞추기가 힘들더라구요. 자막을 읽어야 되고 영상을 봐야하고...
<lexlove> 전에 어벤져스2를 3D로 본 후 다시는 안보기로 했지요.ㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아.. 저도 안경 때문에 안되겠네요 ㅠㅡㅠ
<lexlove> 음.. 제가 노안이라 그럴수도 있어요.^^;;;
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아닙니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: 간편게시판을 해보려고 하는데 계속 바쁘네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 일이 바쁘시다는건가요? ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 약간이요.ㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 오즈님 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 요즘 이래저래 많이 바쁘네요
<autowiz> irc 신경을 잘 못쓰고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저만 놀고 먹는가 봅니다 ㅠㅡㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그나저나 사고 때문에 상영 시간 안에 못 들어갈 것 같네요ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 영화보러 가는구만 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 저 인페르노 보고 싶어요!!!! ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다행히 도착했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> jun_: 울산 오세요!! 무료 관람권 4장 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> Feren^IRCCloud: 울산...이요??? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ  KTX비용이 더 나올것 같은데요;;;
<Feren^IRCCloud> 고기도 먹고 ㅎㅎ 뭐 본전은 뽑으실 수 있을겁니다 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> autowiz:  형 울산 원정 한번 가요~ ㅎ
<autowiz> 울산에 뭐하러 ?
<autowiz> 회먹으러?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 회는 역시 부산이죠!
<jun_> 울산이면.... 음....
<autowiz> 아 feren 이 보러?
<jun_> 현대중공업 보러..?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 울산은 진짜 할 거 없는 도시입니다ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 울산에 생각나는게 없네요 -_-;;;;지리에 약해서요;;
<autowiz> 버스타고 가도 버스차비가 더 나오는 ㅋ
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎ 멀긴 머네요....
<autowiz>  뭐 가깝지는 않지 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 갑자기 어머니께서 내장산을 가자고 하시네요;;;아직 단풍이 있으려나?
<autowiz> http://blog.naver.com/msi0621/220835937575
<autowiz> 11월 7일 까지라고 하는데 서리 내리는곳도 있다니 이제 막바지 인듯
<jun_> 검색해본결과.... 기차는 예매가 힘들것같고... 나름 성수기라고 주말에 가면 20만원 달라네요;;;
<Work^Seony> 음... 터미널에서 snmpwalk 명령어 쏴서 날리면 값이 잘 들어오는데 파이썬에서 snmpwalk 날리면 값이 안들어오는 현상이 생기네요...
<Work^Seony> 이를 어쩐다
<Work^Seony> subprocess 쓰기 싫은데
<autowiz> 일단 디버깅을 좀 해보시는게 어떨까 싶습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 디버깅할 시간이 부족해서... 그냥 subprocess 써서 명령어 써야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> F 군 안녕~
<autowiz> F ... 0x0F == 15 .
<autowiz> 15 군 안녕~
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 15는 예상했는데 0x0F는 예상 못 했습니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 날씨가 너무 추운 나머지.. 손등이 갈라지면서 피가 납니다..ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 영화는 잘 보셨어요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 넵넵 엄청 재밌었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 4D 볼만해요? 역시 눈이 나빠서가 아니라 노안때문인가봐요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저도 엄청 재미있게 봤답니다.^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 4D는 돈 내야 해서 2D 봤어요 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 저는 시간 맞추느라 2,000원 더 내고 돌비사운드가 더 좋다는 관에서 봤는데 막귀라 그런지 다른 점을 모르겠더라구요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 보통은 일반관에서 영화 관람한 직후에 더 좋은 관에 들어가야 느낄겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요?
<pchero_work> 넵, 안녕하세요. ㅎ
<Feren^Work> pchero_work: 네~ 안녕하세요. 오랜만에 뵙습니다~ ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 넵.
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^Work> 별 일 없이 잘 지내고 계시는가요ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-11-02
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 서니님 , 렉스님
<lexlove> 오늘도 춥네요.
<autowiz> 싸늘하네요 기온이 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요? 마니 춥네요
<imsu> 날씨가 너무 추워용 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<lexlove> 밥먹고 왔는데도 춥네요
<jun_> 1년전에 단풍 구경 가보고 이번에 가게 생겼네요;; 내장산 이쁜가요?
<JasonJang> 이쁘다"의 기준은? ㅎ    하지만, 단풍으로 유명한 산'중의 하나인 것은 분명하죠. ^^
<jun_> 배터리 빵빵하게 챙겨서 사진 많이 찍어두려구요...
<JasonJang> ^^
<jun_> 어머니께서 뭔가 되게 힘 없이 올해는 내장산이 꼭! 가고 싶구나..하시는데
<jun_> 안갈수가 없겠더라구요;;;
<JasonJang> 늘~ 보면, 효자'시더라.  ^^
<jun_> 아니예요;;불효잡니다 매일 울어요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> 내장산은 산세가 험한편인데.
<razGon_i7> 기독교 신자세요?
<razGon_i7> 아니시면 백양사 추천합니다만....
<razGon_i7> 절에 알러지 없으시다면 다녀오시는 것도.
<jun_> 처음에 말씀하신게 백양사셨어요
<jun_> 왠만해선 케이블카나 차로 이동할거긴한데... 잘 될런지 모르겠네요
<jun_> 당일로 다녀오긴 좀 빠듯한 시간인지;;
<razGon_i7> 서울이시면 1박2일 하셔야합니다.
<razGon_i7> 방법이라면...정읍역에서 내리셔서 소카 렌트카 이용하심이.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 하이
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이건 뭐.. 겨울잠 자는 곰도 아니고 하루종일 잠만 잤네요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어서오세요~
<Seony> 요즘 정치 뉴스는 매 시간마다 소식이 쏟아지는군요
<pchero_work> 네..
<pchero_work> 어제는 덴마크에서도 한국 소식이 나오더군요..
<Seony> 정치학 전공하는 분들한테는 좋은 사례가 되겠군요 ㅋ
<Seony> 논문 주제도 생기고
<Feren^Work> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^Work> Work^Seony: Byobu 사용해봤는데 전 이미 TMUX 키에 익숙해서 그런지 오히려 불편해서 삭제했습니다..
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 하이
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오늘은 제가 문서 작성을 하느라 좀 늦었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 문서 정리는 항상 어렵습니다
<Ferendevelop> Evernote 같은거 사용하면 좀 쉬울 것 같긴 하지만, Code Syntax Highlight를 지원하지 않네요..
<Work^Seony> 내 군생활 반은 문서를 다루다 왔는데, 문서는 굉장히 체계적인 시스템을 갖춰야 제대로 관리가 가능해...
<Feren^IRCCloud> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/xUSi6eJu/%E1%84%89%E1%85%B3%E1%84%8F%E1%85%B3%E1%84%85%E1%85%B5%E1%86%AB%E1%84%89%E1%85%A3%E1%86%BA%202016-11-03%2003.38.25.png
<Ferendevelop> 일단 저는 이런 규칙을 만들고 작성 중이긴한데.. 그래도 아쉬운 점이 많네요.
<Ferendevelop> 그래도 문서 정리 업무를 하다 오셨다니 부럽습니다 ㅎㅎ 이런저런 기법(?)들을 배우셨을테니 말이죠.
<Work^Seony> 사회생활하다보면 배우게 돼
<Ferendevelop> 저도 여기 일하면서 문서를 꽤 다뤘는데 제 기대보다는 별로였습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 무엇보다 기밀 문서에 쉽게 접근할 수 있다는거에 많이 놀랬고요;;
<Work^Seony> 울나라의 행정업무 방식은 군대에서 나왔다고 하는데, 군대가 겁나 체계적이야
<Work^Seony> 예를 들자면, 모든 문서에는 문서번호라는게 붙거든
<Work^Seony> 작전과라면 작전으로 시작하고, 정보과는 정보로 시작하는데,
<Work^Seony> 작전과 내에서도 업무마다 번호가 매겨져있어
<Work^Seony> 그래서 예를 들어서 훈련에 관련된 내용이라면 37331이라고 치면,
<Work^Seony> 작전37331-0001
<Work^Seony> 이런 식으로 나가지
<Work^Seony> 그래서 어떤 문서를 찾더라도 금방 찾을 수 있어.  일단, 적어도 문서를 관리하는 측면에서는 잘되어있어.
<Ferendevelop> 저도 문서 번호를 제 개인 문서들에게 부여할까 했는데 제가 작성하는 문서 특성상 별로 의미가 없을 것 같더라고요.
<Work^Seony> 니가 만든 문서 작성 요령 중 맨 아래의 특정문서 정보 서술부분은 사실 대학에서 배우기는 하는데,
<Work^Seony> 일명 레퍼런스 혹은 Citation이라고 하거든
<Work^Seony> 미국에서는 2군데 학회에서 Citation의 규칙을 정해놓고 쓰는데, 내가 있는 곳에서는 일반적으로 APA라는 포매팅을 주로 써.
<Work^Seony> APA는, 미국 심리학회에서 정한 포맷이야
<Work^Seony> 문서자료가 어떤 외부 자료를 참조했을 경우,
<Work^Seony> 해당 문서를 찾아갈 수 있는 정보를 서술하지.  보통은 문서의 맨 뒤에 따로 적어놔
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네, 저도 그 방법은 사용하고 있어요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> GFM(GitHub Flavored Markdown)이 문서 링크를 지원해서 사용 중에 있습니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> APA라는 방법을 알아봐야겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 내가 위에 말한대로, 시간이 지나면 결국 다 알게될 것들이라 굳이 지금부터 그런거 신경쓸 필요는 없어
<Work^Seony> APA 스타일은, 딱 필요한 부분만 골라서 봐.  APA 스타일 가이드만 해도 책으로 한 권 분량이야
<Work^Seony> 구글에서 apa 스타일 참고문헌 이라고 치니까 많이 나오네
<Ferendevelop> 넵ㅎㅎ 읽어보고 있습니다.
<Ferendevelop> 읽고 왔는데 괜찮네요.
<Ferendevelop> 보면서 느낀거지만 논문 작성 경험이 많다면 꽤 도움이 될 것 같아요.
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 어차피 시간이 지나면 다 알게된다고 하는 거야
<Work^Seony> 학교는 다닐거 아냐
<Ferendevelop> 네. 내년에 입학입니다.
<Ferendevelop> 일단은 최대한 신경 쓰지 말고 작성해야겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 현재로서는, 문서를 작성하는 포맷팅보단, 문서를 최대한 제대로 검색할 수 있는 방법을 생각해봐
<Work^Seony> 문서의 형식보단, 검색이 제일 중요한 거야
<Ferendevelop> 네. 사실 저도 그게 제일 큰 고민입니다.
<Ferendevelop> 형식이야 뭐 어차피 제가 작성한거라서 읽는데 크게 문제가 없을꺼지만, 검색이 안되서 문서를 못 찾으면 의미가 없거든요.
<Work^Seony> 맥에서는 데본씽크라고하는 절대적인 프로그램이 있긴 하지
<Work^Seony> 문서 관리의 최강자라고 하잖아
<Ferendevelop> 그래서 Evernote 같은거 사용하면 좋을 것 같다라고 말씀드린건데.. 뭐 어쨌든 지금은 Git으로 관리하고 있긴한데 아무래도 검색 기능이 부실해서..
<Ferendevelop> 네. DevonThink도 사용해봤는데 다 좋아요. 그런데 Code Syntax Highlight 기능이 부실하고 무엇보다 macOS에서만 사용이 가능하다는게 아쉽더라고요.
<Work^Seony> 나도 코드 때문에 잘 안써
<Work^Seony> PHP로 하나 만들어 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 만들어 쓰신다고요?
<Work^Seony> 아니 나 말고
<Ferendevelop> 아.. 이해했습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 마땅히 맘에 드는게 없으면 하나 만드는 것도 나쁘지 않아 ㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 사실 그 생각을 아예 안 해본건 아닌데요.. 뭐 제 생각으로는 PHP가 아닌 C로 작성할 생각이였지만 간단한 인덱스라도 가능한 프로그램을 만들까 고민 중이에요.
<Work^Seony> php에 mysql 붙이면 검색하기 겁나 쉬워져
<Ferendevelop> 제가 아직 PHP는 자유자재로 못 해서 아쉽습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 굳이 한다면 Python에 Django를 붙여서 사용하는게 제일 최고의 방법일 것 같기도하고요..
<Work^Seony> php든 파이썬이든 중요한건, sql을 붙인다는 거야
<Ferendevelop> 사실 전 파일 입출력 함수 쓰는 것 보다.. MySQL 라이브러리 사용하는게 더 편할 것 같아서 그 생각을 하고는 있어요..ㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 영화 보러 갈랬는데 인페르노는 상영 안 하네요..ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-11-03
<autowiz> 날씨가 정말 싸늘싸늘합니다 . 낮에는 아직 따뜻할때도 있긴 합니다만~
<autowiz> 모두들 건강 조심하셔요~~
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 준이 안녕~
<autowiz> 어제는 카톡을 늦게봐서리 ㅜㅜ
<jun_> autowiz: 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 면접은 좀더 기다려야할듯 ㅠㅠ 큰일이네 ㅠㅠ
<jun_> autowiz: 충북진천으로 파견 2년 근무로 연락왔어요 ㅎㅎㅎ 엔지니어 경력이 있어서 시스템 관리자로 채용하고 싶다더라구요
<autowiz> 많이 주면 갈만한데 보통 많이 안줘서 ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 제입장에서는 월세만 빠져도 1년에 700만원 정도 모으는게 되서요...
<razGon_i7> jun_: 혼자가시는건가요?
<jun_> razGon_i7: 네~ 혼자 가는거죠 뭐 ㅎㅎ 아직 미혼이고 혼자 살고 있어서요
<razGon_i7> 나이가 어떻게 되시죠?
<jun_> razGon_i7: 올해 30살입니다..하하하하하;;;
<razGon_i7> 아.. 뭐 그정도면 다녀오실만하시죠. 단, 서울이 고향이시라면 답답하실수도
<jun_> razGon_i7: 저 원래 고향은 천안이서요.. 답답할것 같기는 한데... 아직은 잘 모르겠습니다;;
<razGon_i7> 앗...
<razGon_i7> 그러면 괜찮아요.
<razGon_i7> 제 고향이 아산이라서 알아요.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 그정도면.ㅋ
<jun_> 아산이셨어요?
<razGon_i7> 예
<razGon_i7> 온양온천.ㅋ
<jun_> 그럼 저희 고향집 근처 지나가셨을것 같은데....
<jun_> 아산사람이라면 천안에 저희동네는 거의 지나가거든요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> 성정동? 혹은 쌍용동?ㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오늘도 영화 보러 갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 무슨영화?ㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 닥터 스트레인지? 보러 가요ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 모닝.. 환자가 없당..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> 와우. ㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 닥터 스트레인지요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 저는 다가동이랑 청수동 경계였어요... 남파오거리? 남부오거리로 바뀐곳 근처입니다
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: 재미있게 보세요.^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_i7: 전 오늘 휴무입니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 아...
<razGon_i7> 남부오거리.ㅋ.
<razGon_i7> 이마트 있는 자리요?
<razGon_i7> 저는 고등학교때부터 온양에 안있어서요.
<jun_> 아~ 그럼 모르시겠구나...
<razGon_i7> 공주->광주->청주->서울->장성->광주
<razGon_i7> ㄴㄴ
<razGon_i7> 본가는 아산에 있습니다..
<razGon_i7> 자주가요.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 결혼후 뜸햇지만.
<jun_> 예전에는 고속도로타면 천안 IC에서 아산으로 빠질때 한번쯤 들러보셨을텐데 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 아.. 거기구나.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 지금은 남천안과 남부대로 이용해서요.ㅎ
<razGon_i7> 요즘은 풍세로.
<razGon_i7> 앗... 제천으로 생각햇는데..진천이면 괜찮군요.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 진천이면 돈오히려 잘 간수하셔야 할수도.ㅋ
<jun_> 에? 왜요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 내년에 양천향교에 머무르는 것으로 결정했어요. 확정입니다~
<razGon_i7> 청주아가씨들 이뻐요. 한효주의 고향.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 그리고 천안도 가까워서 친구들과 많이 놀러 다니러... 왔다갔다.ㅋ
<jun_> 아하....
<Feren^IRCCloud> 양천향교 말고 청주로 가야 하나..
<razGon_i7> 차로 1시간이면 출근인데...ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 양천향교?
<jun_> 1인 원룸 제공해준다니까 거기로 들어가면 되서요;;
<jun_> 다만 노는걸 좋아하는 제가.. 아무것도 없는 곳에서 버틸수 있을까? 라는 걱정인거죠...라고 생각만 하고 있습니다
<jun_> 아직 결정된건 하나도 없어요
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 그래서 말씀드리는거에요.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 청주와 천안 가까우니.ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 제가 차가 있는것도 아니고....
<razGon_i7> 청주 아가씨들이 참..^^
<razGon_i7> 아. 그러면 다행.ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 그 말에 더 가고 싶어지네요 ㅎ
<autowiz> ㅋㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 지금은 모르는데 2002년에 갔는데 이뻣습니다.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 한효주의 고향이라니 인정.ㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_i7: 김포공항 옆옆입니다ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> ㅇㅇ 봣다.
<razGon_i7> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 나도 예산으로 옮길거 같아.
<razGon_i7> 쩝. 상황이 그리 몰아져 가고 있다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 화환 준비하도록 하겠습니다~
<jun_> 예산이요? 저 1년에 한번 이상은 예산에 꼭 들리는데...ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> ㄴㄴ 화환은 피해라.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 예?
<razGon_i7> 우렁각시?ㅋ
<jun_> 우렁각시요..? 있었으면 좋겠네요
<jun_> 오즈형이 저를 우렁각시로 들이려고 시도를 몇번 하셔서..... 도리어 제가 우렁각시를 찾고 있는데 말이죠
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근데 예산이면.. 엄청 머네요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 차로도 거의 2시간 거리 아닌가요?
<razGon_i7> ^^
<razGon_i7> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_i7> 삽교역 기차 40분 타고 KTX로 천안아산역으로 20분. 용산역 도착.ㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아.. 기차를 생각 못 했습니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 우렁각시 좋다 좋다 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> autowiz:  저도 우렁각시 필요합니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 인공지능 우렁각시를 만들어 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 준이 이력서는 오늘 대표님한테 들어가륻ㅅ
<autowiz> 갈듯
<jun_> 오홍~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오 저도 실력을 늘려서 autowiz형 회사로..ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> feren 이도 학교 다니면서 알바할래? ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 실력이 부족해서요ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사실 형 회사에서 어떤 스킬을 요구하는지도 모릅니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 알바 안시켜주나요?  저 숨쉬는거 엄청 잘하는데
<razGon_i7> 저는 먹고 자기.
<razGon_i7> ㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 이 영화가 마블 영화라는걸 시작한지 10초만에 마블 인트로 보고 알았습니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 마블 영화인지 모르고 가신거에요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넹ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그낭 재밌다길래 갔죠..
<Seony> 마블 시리즈 다 건너뛰고 맨 마지막편만 보는 문화테러리스트라 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오랜만에 듣는 표현입니다ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 테러 리스트 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 4월달에 다들 기겁하셨었죠..ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz>  사실은 나도 어지간히 마블 몰라서 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 저도 마블에 대해선 케릭터 정도만 알고 있습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 다 챙겨본건 아이언맨 정도겠네요;;;
<jun_> 오...시카고컵스가 저주 깨고서 월드시리즈를 이겼네요...
<Seony> 집에서 가상머신으로 혼자 개발하다보니, 진짜 필요한건 git 서버를 구축하는 것이었군요...
<Seony> 가상머신 하나 더 만들어서 git 서버 구축해놔야겠군요
<Feren^IRCCloud> Seony: https://education.github.com/
<Feren^IRCCloud> 형은 이거 안되실려나요..
<Seony> 될 거야
<Seony> 근데 아마 문의해봐야할 거야
<Seony> 이건 왜?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 깃 서버 하길래 생각나서요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> Private Repository 무제한이라서..\
<Seony> 뭐 굳이 쓸필요 있나
<Seony> 집에 있는 컴퓨터에 git만 깔면 되는데
<Seony> push 할 때마다 매번 github으로 보내야되는게 더 불편할 거 같은데
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어차피 홈 서버에 설치해도 푸시는 해야 하니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 홈서버는 로컬이라 속도로 불편한 점은 없잖아
<Seony> 어차피 소스코드 해봐야 용량 얼마 안되지만, 그게 인터넷이 안되는 상황이 생기면 push를 못하게 되잖아
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 인터넷이 안되는 상황을 생각 안 했네요..
<Seony> 인터넷이 안되는 상황이야 거의 안생기겠지만, 일단 푸쉬할 때마다 매번 데이터를 외부로 보낸다는 것 자체가 싫어
<Seony> 왠만하면 로컬
<Seony> 아이클라우드 백업도 안쓰는 이유가, 너무 느리고 귀찮거든
<Seony> 걍 내 컴퓨터에다 백업하면 편할것 굳이...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 그냥 깃헙에 올리고 있습니다
<PotatoGim> gitlab!
<PotatoGim> omnibus gitlab으로 설치하면 관리도 편합니다
<circ-user-NPqR7> 안녕하세요!
<ahoops> 다들 잘 지내시죠? ㅋ
<ahoops> 하드웨어 욕심이 한동안 없었는데, 서피스 스튜디오 이런게 새로나왔더군요.
<ahoops> 판매시작되면 바로 지를 생각인데 벌써부터 갖구싶어 죽겠네요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 안녕하세용
<ahoops> 쳇..저거사달라고 하니 여친림이 내년에 사라고 하네요 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 갑자기 우울해지는군요 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 내년이면 2달 남았네요
<ahoops> 12월도 내년이자나요 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 내년 1월에 구입하시면 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 물건 구입하는걸 벌써 물어보고 구입하시다니... 그런건 초장에 "내가 필요한건 내가 알아서 산다" 하셨어야하는데...
<ahoops> 흑.
<ahoops> 아직은 삶의 지혜가 부족한거에요 ㅠ
<ahoops> 아휴 저건 정말 꼭 갖구싶은뎅 죽겠네요 아주 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 사실 저게 가지고 싶은게 아니고 저 모니터가 가지고 싶은건데요.
<ahoops> 제가 필요한게 고해상도 화면에 큰화면 + 터치스크린이거든요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 저거 사서 재정에 심각한 문제가 생기는 정도가 아니라면, 그냥 구매하시고 일방적으로 통보하세요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 밀어부쳐야하긴할듯하네요..
<ahoops> 물러서기엔 모니터가 너무 매력적에요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 근데 터치스크린은 왜요?  그림 그리세요?
<ahoops> 본체나 키보드 등등 다른부분은 그다지 흥이 안나는데 모니터만은 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 그림이 아니고 가게에서 쓸 POS에 박을라구요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> POS로 서피스는 너무 과하지 않나요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 걍 싸구려 안드로이드 패드 써도 될텐데요
<ahoops> 지금 그러고 살고있는데요..ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 모양새가 안나요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 그냥 현실적으로, 소프트웨어 개발용으로 필요하다고 얘기해보세요
<Work^Seony> 고성능 랩탑 필요하다고 하면 그게 더 설득력 있어보이는데요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 그렇게 말했는데 그냥 쓰는건 이대로 쓰자고 딱 잘라 말씀주셔서요 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 엥?  그건 이해가 안되는데요...  컴퓨터 소프트웨어 만들어서 먹고사시는거 아니에요?
<ahoops> 저 터치스크린에 화면큰놈으로 통계자료 쭈욱 뽑아서 보고싶어죽겠군요;;
<ahoops> 아항
<ahoops> 요즘 여친림 가게에 올인하고있어요
<Work^Seony> 그니까 그건 그냥 그거대로 두고, 소프트웨어 개발하는데 필요한 고성능 랩탑 있어야한다고 해보세요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 흑..만족하고 산다는데요 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 여친님 말고 ahoops님요
<Work^Seony> 개발자가 개발하는데 필요한 물건을 산다는데 사지말라고 하는게 이해가 안가서요
<Work^Seony> 그것도 개발이 취미가 아니라 직업인데
<Work^Seony> 그 물건 가격이 집안 생계를 위태롭게 할 정도면 이해가 가지만 그렇지 않다면 좀 그렇군요.
<Work^Seony> 제가 쓰는 컴퓨터 가격 보시면 기절할듯 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 아항.
<ahoops> 현실적인 문제인데요.
<ahoops> 제 직업보다 더 우선순위를 가진 이슈가 하나 있는데요.
<ahoops> (땅임대에요)
<ahoops> 이게 목돈이 들어가는거보다 문제가 다른 사람이 임대를 먼저해버리면 기회가 없어서요.
<ahoops> 현재 가진 모든 캐쉬를 이쪽에 때려박자!! 이게 와이프님의 견해에요..
<ahoops> 결과적으로는 거기에서 제가 지지친상황에요 ㅠ
<ahoops> 3000달러인데 흑..
<ahoops> 쳇
<ahoops> 제온 흥흥
<Work^Seony> 음... 그런 부분이라면 고민좀 해보셔야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 올초부터 딱 봐분 땅인데 흑.
<Work^Seony> 근데 땅을 3천불만 있으면 살 수 있는 거에요?
<ahoops> 한 보름정도전에 다른 한국분이 그걸 관심있어한다는 소문이 들려와서 난리에요.
<ahoops> 땅은 7만불정도요..
<ahoops> 사는게 아니고 그것도 임대에요 ㅡㅡ;
<Work^Seony> 음... 고민 좀 하셔야겠군요
<Work^Seony> 그땅 임대해서 다른 비지니스 하시려구요?
<ahoops> 네네.
<ahoops> 지금 가게 옆땅이라서요.
<ahoops> 1000sqm정도 되는듯해요.
<Work^Seony> 어떤 업종 하실려구요?
<ahoops> 두개 사달라고 한게 너무 타격이 컷나 ㅠ
<ahoops> 1층은 통째로 샵하구요.
<ahoops> 2,3,4층은 방만들어서 임대줄려구요..
<Work^Seony> 오... 돈 긁어모으시겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 와이프입장에서는 닥치고 이거 임대해서 25년 계약이니 건물짓고 대충살자
<ahoops> 뭐 이런생각일수도 있겠는데, 임대못하면 앙탈이 심해질듯해요 ㅡㅡ
<ahoops> 고해상도 큰화면 터치스크린 ㅠㅠ 갖구싶어요 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 음... 그거 투자하시면 당분간 서피스는 커녕 컴퓨터 한 대도 제대로 구입 못하시겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 투자해서 임대수익이 잘 나오면, 서피스 따위 박스채로 구입하시는 건가요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 네 좀 장난은 아니겠죠;;
<ahoops> 흑 그렇게 되면 좋은데요..
<ahoops> 문제는 저 모니터는 당장 갖구싶어요 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 와이프 첨 만났을때는 천페소 이천페소 막 무서워했는데..
<ahoops> 지금은 원투밀리언도 그냥 ㅇㅇ;; 이렇게 변해버렸네요...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 부럽네요 저는 월급이 작아서 갈수록 힘든데 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 아 제온있으시자나요!!
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 제온 있어도 여가생활은 해결이 안되잖아요
<ahoops> 전 저번달에 랩탑 성질나서 때려부셔서 아예 또 꾸진 랩탑사서 쓰고있어요 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 하도 돈이 없어서 외식도 거의 안하고 살거든요
<ahoops> 음..
<ahoops> 여기살면 딱 좋은게 커피한잔 맥주한잔 비치에서 마시는건데요.
<ahoops> 두달 정도된듯해요 비치구경을 해본지가요.
<ahoops> 요즘 행동반경 50미터이내에요 ㅡㅡ
<ahoops> 가장멀리 나가는 경우가 고양이 밥사러 클리닉갈때빼곤 30미터 이내일듯 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 대통령도 이상한놈이 되서리..페소가치가 워낙 떨어져서 애매하기도하구요.
<Work^Seony> 흐 그렇군요..
<ahoops> 아톰 랩탑 서버로 만들어서 쓰구, POS 클라이언트는 삼성타블릿으로 쓰고 있거든요.
<ahoops> 좋은점은 둘다 정전되도 버티니까 좋아요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 네 글쵸 랩탑이랑 태블릿이 자체 UPS가 있으니 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 근데 화면도 작구 UI도 이쁘게 좀 만들고 싶은데 큰놈이 필요한 상황에요 ㅋ
<ahoops> 제너레이터를 사왔는데 한번쓰고 안돌고 바꿨는데 한번쓰고 또 안돌아가서 해머로 부셔버렸거든요.
<ahoops> 가져가라 이거 캔슬이다 컨플레임해도 되는데 신고를하던말던 알아서 해라~~ 이런상황에요 ㅡㅡ
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 돈안준다~ 알아서 해라~~
<ahoops> 해머로 부쉴때 직원들이 다 도망가더라구요 ㅡㅡ;;
<ahoops> 자기 치는줄알구요;;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 페소가 너무 떨어져서 원래는 한국사람들이 현지에서 돈을 벌면 페소를 한화로 바꿔서 한국으로 보내는데..
<ahoops> 페소가 너무 싸니까;; 걍 현지에 투자해버리는 상황 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 생각지도 못한 불똥이 튄거죠 쳇
<ahoops> 제온도 없는뎅 모니터도 못사게 하고 에혀
<ahoops> 28인치 4500 x 3000 RGB 서브픽셀 방식 PixelSense Display (TFT-LCD 방식 & 192 ppi) 멀티터치 지원 정전식 터치 스크린
<ahoops> 아아아아..
<ahoops> 4500 3000!! 터치 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 서피스북 프로인가 하는걸 매장 가서 실제로 보니까 별로였던 기억이 나서...
<Work^Seony> 이번 것도 그닥 기대는 안합니다 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 혹시 이런거 보신적있으세요? 실제로요.
<ahoops> http://kimsmall.co.kr/shop/goods/goods_view.php?goodsno=142663&inflow=naver&NaPm=ct%3Div2s1b9k%7Cci%3D22df886eeb6e02df2f1cb39c11b6a0669986fba3%7Ctr%3Dslsl%7Csn%3D376041%7Chk%3D073615b98652416c4994d3d2fffb806ecd5d0dd2
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 이건 아직요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 이거시 혹하고 막 땡기고 그러네요..?
<Work^Seony> 제 생각엔 실물을 보고 결정하셔야할 거 같은데요
<ahoops> 유튜브에 저런게 있을려나요..찾아봐야겠네요.
<ahoops> 프로젝터로 쏴서 찍어내긴하는데 터치는 되고..흠;;
<Work^Seony> 이따 점심 먹으면서 썰전이나 봐야겠네요
<Work^Seony> 뭔 얘기 나왔나 궁금하네
<ahoops> 마지막에서 전원책이 올단두대~~ 그러면서 끝나요;;
<ahoops> =3
<Work^Seony> 울 와이프한테, 이번에 관계자들 처벌이 미미하면 울나라는 망했다고 생각하라고 얘기했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 연좌제가 필요한거에요.
<ahoops> 관련자는 3대정도는 공직자 못하게끔 해야함..투표권도 없애구..
<ahoops> 초법적인 무언가가 필요한듯해요. 투테르테 이놈처럼하면 안되구요 ㅡㅡ;;
<ahoops> 제가 필요한건 모니터보다는 전자칠판에 더 가까운듯하군요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅌ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 하이
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안 자고 영화 보고 계속 놀러 다녔더니 집 오자마자 기절했네요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 후아..
<ahoops> 지금까지 터치스크린 검색했네요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 결론은, 서피스 스튜디오에서 사용하는 모니터는 최상급 모니터인건 확실하고  모니터가격만으로도 200은 될듯하네요. 실제제조사가 어딘지는 모르겠지만요.
<ahoops> 근데 국내업체도 LG패널이나 삼성패널받아서 대화면 터치스크린 제작하는 업체들이 있는데 걔네들 가격이 더 싸군요.
<ahoops> 델도 70인치 터치모니터 파는데 해상도가 딸려서 차라리 국내업체들 가격이 더 싸구요.
<ahoops> UHD급 대형터치스크린은 역시 비싸군요..
<ahoops> 국내업체로는 성흥ts라는 곳에서 파는녀석이 가장맞을듯하네요.
<ahoops> 천상 랩탑+모니터 이렇게 가야할듯;;
<ahoops> 98인치 삼천만원 ㅠㅠ =3
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 불금입니다.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2016-11-04
<ahoops_> 담화문 요약: 내일 더 많은 사람들이 집회에 참석하기를 희망합니다.
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> ahoops_: 오래간만 입니다.
<razGon_i7> 히사시부리 데스네.
<razGon_i7> Long time no see.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 아훕스님~ 라즈곤님
<autowiz> 감자감자~
<autowiz> 안바쁘면 물업로꺼 하나 있는디~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 물어볼꺼
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> autowiz: 옙 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> C++ 에서 포인터 주소를 손으로 덧셈해서 사용했더니
<autowiz> 컴파일 할때 pointer arithmetic 워닝이 뜨는데 컴파일러 옵션에서 이 워닝만 끄는거 말고 워닝을 회피할 수 있는 방법이 있는가 해서
<autowiz> 물어볼려고 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 미안하다 괜한걸 물어봤다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 재부팅이요~
<PotatoGim> 음...
<PotatoGim> 아...
<PotatoGim> 재부팅
<autowiz> 감자 사랑함 ~
<autowiz> 재부팅 하는 감자는 더 사랑함 ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 재부팅이 빠르시네요 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 혹시 void 포인터를 연산하신건 아닌가요?
<autowiz> 맞는듯  (void*) 안붙이니 에러나는거 같아서
<autowiz> 그렇게 한거 같기도 하고 ( char* ) 는 에러가 안날려나?
<PotatoGim> void 포인터는 자료형의 크기를 컴파일러가 몰라서 연산이 안될거에요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> int형 포인터면 4바이트를 단위 주소로 연산하고, char형 포인터면 1바이트를 단위 주소로 연산하는 것처럼 해당 포인터가 얼마만큼 증가해야 하는지를 알아야하니까 명시적으로 자료형만 지정해주시면 경고가 안 나올 것 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아 포인터인게 문제가 아니라  void * 라서 문제일 수 있구나
<autowiz> 역쉬 감자가 짱임
<autowiz> 뭐 먹고싶은거없어? 내가 사줄께~
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎㅎ 먹고 싶은건 많은데...
<autowiz> 시간이없는거야 설마?
<autowiz> 아님 내가 싫은거야? ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 담주에 한달동안 공석이라...ㅠ
<PotatoGim> 에 -> 부터
<autowiz> 외국 컨퍼런스?
<PotatoGim> 그 전에 일을 다 끝내야 하네유...ㅠ
<PotatoGim> 나라의 부름을 받아서...
<PotatoGim> 논산으로...
<autowiz> 한달이나?
<autowiz> 아하 병특?
<autowiz> 면회라도 가야하나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 예 병특 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 면회라...
<PotatoGim> 한달의 짧은 기간이라...ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 한 2주 지나면 달달한게 먹고싶을께야 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 신병교육대 있으면서 3주쯤 됐을때 병특 한달짜리 군바리 입소하는거보면서 좀 부러워 했던거 같음 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^MacPro> 전 의외로 단게 그렇게 땡기진 않았어요
<Seony^MacPro> 아마 원래 단거 그렇게 안좋아하시면 안땡길 수도 있을 거에요
<autowiz> 그럴 수 도 있겠네요
<razGon_i7> 달달한것보다.
<razGon_i7> 먹는게 그립죠.
<razGon_i7> 평소보다 구르는게 많아서. 막땡겨요.ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MacPro> 뭐 한달짜리 갔다오시는 건데... 걍 병영캠프 간다고 생각하세요 ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 의외로 가치관의 혼란을 받을겁니다.
<razGon_i7> 진짜 최고의 비효율집단.
<razGon_i7> 근데 그게 나중에 보면 표준화의 한과정이라는 생각으로 보시면 참으실만하실겁니다.
<razGon_i7> 근데 감자님 병특이시면 거의 신의 아들?
<razGon_i7> 아니 장군의 아들 아니시면 의신의 아들?
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎㅎ 그냥 IT 노예입니다...
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 전노?
<razGon_i7> ㅎ
<Seony^MacPro> 아노? ㅋ
<lexlove> 커피 끊은지 2주정도 되어가는데 오늘따라 무지 졸리네요.ㅠㅠ 잠이 안깨요. 카페인을 넣어라! 라는 뇌의 신호일까요?ㅋ
<Seony^MacPro> 윽 커피 얘기하시니 저도 커피가...
<Seony^MacPro> ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^MacPro> 하지만 오늘은 운동하는 날이라 참아야하네요
<lexlove> 혼자 정해서 운동한다는 게 쉽지 않은데 대단하세요.^^
<Seony^MacPro> 먹을려고 운동하는 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MacPro> 이렇게라도 안하면 살이 엄청나게 불어나거든요
<lexlove> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: 안녕하세요.^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 불금입니다 불금~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저에겐 의미없는 불금이네요.ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 왜요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 아직 술을 못마셔요.ㅠㅠ 얼마전 조금 마셨더니 미열이 나더라구요.
<lexlove> 2년 넘게 술을 안마시다시피 했더니 친구들이 부르질 않네요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아ㅠㅠ 그렇군요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 뭐 비슷비슷합니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 심야 근무일에다가 손님도 많이 오고 제일 바쁜 날이여서요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 집에 무알콜맥주가 한병 있어요. 오늘 밤에 따야겠네요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 부럽습니다ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 가다 밥이나 사가야죠 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 일하러 가시는군요.^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵ㅎㅎ 출근 중입니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> ahoops: 어서오세요~ 오랜만에 뵙습니다~
<lexlove> 저는 퇴근합니다. 주말 잘 보내세요.^^
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 하이
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Ferendevelop> 오랜만에 VIM 설정을 바꾸면서 기다리고 있었습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 시에라로 업데이트한 맥북이 이번에 나온 10.12.1로 업데이트가 안되네
<Ferendevelop> 어떤식으로 안되시는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 리붓해야한다고 나오길래 리붓 버튼 눌러도 리붓이 안되고 그냥 아무 반응이 없어
<Ferendevelop> sudo reboot도 안되시나요?
<Work^Seony> 그건 되지.  근데 그렇게 해서는 업데이트 설치가 안되잖아
<Ferendevelop> 아.. 맞네요.
<Ferendevelop> Windows랑 다르죠 업데이트 방식이
<Ferendevelop> macOS El Capitan부터는 루트리스 때문에 GDB를 사용할 수 없네요..
<Work^Seony> 그건 해제해놓고 쓰면 되지
<Ferendevelop> 그런데 사람 마음이라는게 괜히 해제하고 사용할려니 찝찝합니다..
<Ferendevelop> 한 번 해제해서 어떻게 설정을 바꿔서 다시 활성화해도 사용할 수 있게 하는 방법을 찾고 싶은데 없는 것 같네요.
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 그게 가능했으면 rootless 개념 자체가 필요없으니깐
<Ferendevelop> 괜히 아쉽습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 리붓하고 오겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 기껏 비활성화 했더니 시에라에서는 안된다네요..
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> LLVM 사용해야할 것 같습니다..
<Ferendevelop> 그나저나 이번 맥북은 정말 애매하네요.
<Ferendevelop> 사도 후회할 것 같고, 안 사도 후회할 것 같은 그런 제품입니다.
<Work^Seony> 난 아마 그 맥북 살 돈이면, 차라리 HP 울트라북 워크스테이션 살 거 같아
<Work^Seony> 워크스테이션급 놋북 살 수 있는 가격인데
<Ferendevelop> 네. 그래서 우분투에 적응 중이긴한데 아쉬운 점이 꽤 많네요.
<Ferendevelop> DELL XPS 15도 괜찮아보이고요
<Ferendevelop> HP는 워크스테이션 라인은 무조건 견적 상담을 요청해야하고, 가격이 얼만지 그런건 안 나와있더라고요
<Ferendevelop> 미국 HP도 그렇네요.
<Work^Seony> 엥? 아닌데
<Work^Seony> 어제 홈피 들어가서 보니까 가격 잘 나오던데
<Work^Seony> 혹시 데스크탑 워크스테이션 본거 아냐?
<Work^Seony> 놋북 섹션에 워크스테이션 따로 또 있어
<Work^Seony> http://www8.hp.com/us/en/workstations/zbook-15.html
<Feren^IRCCloud> 잠시만요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 원래 irssi가 접속 끊기면 끊겼다고 알려주던데 안 알려줬네요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> http://h20386.www2.hp.com/KoreaStore/Merch/Offer.aspx?p=b-workstation-app
<Feren^IRCCloud> 한국은 상담으로 넘어갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 주문 들어오면 조립해주나보네
<Ferendevelop> 한국은 수요가 별로 없는 모양입니다.
<Work^Seony> 아 하긴 딴데도 그렇겠구나
<Work^Seony> xps 13도 집에서 쓰긴 하는데, 액정은 괜찮은데 딴건 잘 모르겠네
<Work^Seony> 얇기는 엄청 얇아서 좋긴 해
<Work^Seony> 암튼 요지는, 새로나온 맥북 살 돈이면 다른 브랜드의 워크스테이션급 놋북을 살 수 있단 거야
<Ferendevelop> 운영체제 하나 때문에 맥북을 고려 중이긴한데, 그렇다고 해도 너무 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 난 아마 폰은 아이폰 계속 쓸 것 같아 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋ 아이폰은 대체제라는게 참 애매하니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 내가 쓰는 맥 앱들은 그럭저럭 대체가 가능한데, 데본씽크는 좀 그렇네
<Work^Seony> 일단 놋북 교체하려면 아직 4년 남았으니, 그동안 지켜봐야겠다
<Ferendevelop> 다른 회사 노트북 이야기해서 그런지 top average가 3.0을 찍네요 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 컨트롤 키랑 캡스락키랑 바꾸니 엄청 편하네요.. 진작 바꿀껄 그랬습니다.
<Work^Seony> 그래?  난 여태 컴질하면서 한 번도 컨트롤키가 불편하다고 생각해본 적은 없는데 다른 사람들은 안그렇더라고..
<Work^Seony> 솔직히, 맥OS의 cmd 조합이 더 불편하지 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 저도 그렇게 생각했는데 한번 바꾸면 엄청 편합니다 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 근데 형은 byobu 때문에 덜하실지도 모르겠어요
<Work^Seony> tmux 쓸 때도 그닥 불편하진 않았었어
<Ferendevelop> 전 한 20분?에 한번씩은 ctrl b 키를 누르다보니..
<Ferendevelop> HHKB 키 배열이 이해가 가는 순간입니다..ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 그런가요? 그럼 전 그냥 귀차니즘일지도 모릅니다..
<Work^Seony> byobu는 tmux를 백엔드로 둬도 메타키를 ctrl+a로 쓸 수 있거든
<Ferendevelop> 아 형은 ctrl+a로 하셨나보네요?
<Work^Seony> 그게 편해
<Ferendevelop> 전 그냥 기본 prefix ctrl+b로 쓰고 있는데 a 쓰시는 분들이 많더라고요
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 손가락에서 가까우니깐
<Ferendevelop> 한번 바꿔봐야겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 난 byubu에 워낙 익숙해져서, vim도 byobu처럼 매핑해놨어
<Work^Seony> 새탭은 F2, 탭이동은 F3,F4 이렇게
<Ferendevelop> 오.. 전 그 반대입니다 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> tmux 키를 vim처럼 매핑하고, zsh로 vim 플러그인을 설치해서 고민 중이에요
<Work^Seony> bash에도 vi 모드가 있어
<Work^Seony> 근데 엄청 불편해
<Work^Seony> 쉘에서 vi처럼 쓰는건 비추하고 싶네
<Ferendevelop> 사실 해보긴 했는데, 터미널 세션을 최초 시작시에는 insert mode, normal mode라는 개념이 없어지는 문제 때문에 냅두고 있습니다.
<Ferendevelop> 하긴 뭐 지금도 충분하니.. 냅둬야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 맞다, 저 저번에 타자가 낮다고 말씀드렸잖아요.
<Ferendevelop> 거의 매일 매일 연습해서 지금은 거의 800을 치고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 그러면서 느낀게 한글과컴퓨터사에서 제일 잘한건 한컴타자연습 프로그램이라는 생각을 종종 했네요..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ ㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 형에게 상을 수여한 회사이기도 하지요ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그렇긴한데, 그 한컴리눅스는 한글과 컴퓨터의 자회사 같은 개념이라 사실상 다른 회사로 봐야돼
<Ferendevelop> 아.. 그렇군요.
<Ferendevelop> 지금은 회사가 없어졌을려나요..
<Work^Seony> 없어진지 오래됐지
<Work^Seony> 한컴리눅스 안나오잖아
<Ferendevelop> 아시아눅스랑 같은거죠?
<Ferendevelop> 막 우분투를 써야하나.. 페도라를 써야하나..라고 고민하던 시절에 설치해본 기억이 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 같진 않을껄...
<Ferendevelop> 아.. 그렇군요.
<Work^Seony> 한컴리눅스는 더 오래됐어
<Ferendevelop> 그럼 엄청 오래되었네요..
<Ferendevelop> 생각해봤는데 아무래도 리눅스 커널을 공부해봐야겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 왜?
<Ferendevelop> 제가 제일 좋아하는 언어로 만들었고, 솔직히 제일 관심 있는 분야 중 하나라서요.
<Work^Seony> 관심분야가 C니까, 그럼 해볼만할 것 같네
<Ferendevelop> 넵ㅎㅎ 사실 소스가 엄청 방대하고 일각에서는 취미로 리눅스 커널 공부하는건 예전 이야기 아니냐는 얘길 들었지만..
<Ferendevelop> 어쨌든 지금 아니면 이런거 못 할 거 같아서요 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 애초에 관심 있는 분야가 이런 백엔드쪽(표현이 맞을라나 모르겠네요)이기도 해서요 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 한 때는 임베디드쪽 개발을 하고 싶었고..
<Work^Seony> 시간 많으면 해보는 것도 좋아
<Ferendevelop> 아직 학교 입학도 4개월 정도 남았고.. 12월 31일 이후로는 백수이기도 하니.. 열심히 해봐야죠 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 다만 일 그만둔다고 울산 지사랑 연락을 할 줄은 몰랐네요..
<Ferendevelop> 저번에 일 잠깐 쉴 때는 사장님한테만 말씀드렸었는데..
<Ferendevelop> 주유소 앞에서 사고가 났는데 피해 차량이 경찰차군요ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 더 웃긴건 사고 낸 차량은 도망 갔습니다ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-11-05
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2016-11-06
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-10-30
<autowiz> 홀녀님 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 여러분, 런치패드에 우분투 데스크탑의 한국어와 일본어 기본 폰트를 변경하는 것과 관련된 이슈가(오래전에) 떴습니다. 나눔폰트에서 Noto Fonts 로 변경하는 것에 관한 내용인데요. 여러분들의 많은 도움이 필요합니다, 이슈에 여러분의 의견을 커멘트로 달아주세요. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/languag
<autowiz> 링크 텍스트가 중간에서 잘린건가요?
<autowiz> 접속이 안됩니다
<bridgebot> <youngbin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-selector/+bug/1581160
<autowiz> 감사합니다~~
<youngbin_> :)
<autowiz> 코딩하시는분들중에 커브드 쓰시는분 혹 계신가요? 사용하시는데 어떤가요?
<autowiz> 커브드 모니터
<HolyKnight> It seems good in visual gaming.
<HolyKnight> But I dont know it is good in working.
<jason_KR> 그래서, 모르니까 오즈님이 물어보는거자나~ 버럭 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 우와 훌녀님 영어 ~~
<autowiz> 그걸또 영어 잘하시는 재순님 께서 번역까지 해주시고
<drake_kr> 왜싸워요
<drake_kr> jason_KR: 지지난주에 준비한 소고기 4kg 남았습니다..
<ianychoi> 4kg이 남았다니.. ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 서피스 좋은가
<drake_kr> ianychoi: 서피스 쓸만함?
<ianychoi> drake_kr, 저 서피스 2 프로만 쓰는데요. 맥북이 더 좋죠 ㅋㅋ
<ianychoi> 서비스북 프로 4인가 그거 좋던데요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 이번 목욜에 90장으로 프로4 i5 256 살건뎅
<ianychoi> 오오
<drake_kr> 문명 잘 돌겠지?
<ianychoi> 터치패드 불편한 거 빼곤 괜찮드라구요 전
<drake_kr> 마우스를 가지고 다니면 되지
<ianychoi> 그 정도야 모.. 문명 사양을 잘 모르지만 잘 돌지 않나요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<ianychoi> 안녕하세요
<ianychoi> 네 마우스 갖고 다님 되어요
<drake_kr> 신성한 우분투 irc에서 ms 서피스 이야기하면 좀 그른가
<drake_kr> 물론 서피스 받자마자 osx 깔거임
<jason_KR> ㅋㅋㅋ 반갑습니다. +4Kg
<ianychoi> 앗 서피스에 우분투가 아닌 osx!
<drake_kr> 재순님 지지난주 왜 안오셨나요
<drake_kr> 서피스에 윈도우 xp?
<jason_KR> 완전 몰랐음..완전! 지난 후 알았어요. ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 다음에 또 기회를 만들어보죠
<jason_KR> + 왕 미안합니다. ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> <draco> 서피스라....
<HolyKnight> http://m.fmkorea.com/best/821570751
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐!
<autowiz> 네 갑자기 그랬다고 합니다. 소속사에서는 확인중인가 봅니다.
<autowiz> 오늘이 고)신해철 씨 3주기 기일이라고 하는거 같던데
<autowiz> 요상한 날입니다 ㅜㅜ
<a1batr0ss>  안녕하세요
<a1batr0ss> 국내에 자료구조 책이 꽤 많은데 혹시 추천하시는 책이 있는지 여쭤볼게요
<a1batr0ss> 자바보단 C나 C++를 쓰는 책이 좋구요
<drake_kr> 원서 보시는게..
<a1batr0ss> 아 ㅎㅎ 원서가 아무래도 낫나요
<drake_kr> 번역서보다는 원서가 낫습니다
<a1batr0ss> 알겠습니다 ^^ 아마존에 가면 대충 감을 잡겠지만 혹시 드레이크님이 추천하시는 책이 있으세요?
<drake_kr> Data structure 구조보다는 database쪽 일본번역서가 괜찮을 수도 있고요
<a1batr0ss> kldp.org라는 웹사이트를 보니 똑같은 질문에 추천받지 말고 직접 읽어보고 판단하라는 답변이 있네요 -_-;
<a1batr0ss> 뜨끔
<drake_kr> 뭘 하시려는건지는 모르겠습니다만, data structure의 경우 절실함이 없으면 공부하기 힘듭니다
<a1batr0ss> 꼭 해야하는 거라서 절실함은 없어도 생기네요 ㅜ ㅜ ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 취업을 위한거라면 oca같은거 하세요
<drake_kr> 자격증이 쓸모없다고들 하지만 그런거 고민할 시간에 하나 따두는갓도 이득입니다
<drake_kr> Data structure는 안정성이나 속도 관련해서 좀 더 높은 단계를 보려는건데, 펜티엄이나 제온급 cpu에서 ‘아 이래서 쓰는구나’같은 리액션 안 나옵니다
<drake_kr> 차라리 디비를 하세요
<a1batr0ss> 디비도 언젠간 해야할 것 같은데 일단 소프트웨어 엔지니어로 취업하려면 자료구조를 잘 알아야 해서요 ^^
<drake_kr> 회사가 정해져 있군요?
<a1batr0ss> 음 뭐 시애틀 주변....
<a1batr0ss> 그런데 서부든 동부든 소프트웨어 엔지니어면... 자료구조는 필수 인 것 같습니다.
<drake_kr> 자료구조가 왜 중요한지는 인지하고 계시고요?
<drake_kr> 그 자료구조의 꽃이 dbms인뎅..
<a1batr0ss> 데이터를 어떻게 어떤 용도로 쓰기 위해 효율적으로 배열 배치하고 쓰는가
<a1batr0ss> 라고 그냥 대충만 알고 있습니다
<a1batr0ss> 그런가요 ㅎ
<drake_kr> C/C++을 고집하시는걸 보니 엔진 제작회사를 노리시나보군요
<a1batr0ss> 아뇨 사실 자바를 추구하는게 일반적인데 전 걍 자바가 싫네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> Epic games나 unity?
<a1batr0ss> 아뇨 ㅎ 가려는 회사가 추구하는 걸 결국 열심히 해야겠죠 ㅎ ㅜ
<drake_kr> Data structure가 결국 데이터를 어떻게 저장해야 안정적이고 쉽고 빠르게 빼다 쓰느냐 하는건데요
<drake_kr> 최근에는 웬만하면 그냥 sqlite 써버립니다
<a1batr0ss> 흥미롭네요..
<drake_kr> 고전적인 data structure는 그냥 공부하면 몇년씩 해야 될지도 모르는데..
<a1batr0ss> 음 제가 편입하려는 대학은 1년 내내 집중적으로 가르치더라구요. 전 시간이 들어도 기초는 단단히 하는게 좋다고 생각하는 쪽이라 노력이 아깝진 않다고 봐요
<drake_kr> Ram이 왜 random access memory인지 아는 순간부터 헬이 열립니다..
<a1batr0ss> ㅠㅠ 안알고싶음
<drake_kr> 디비는 그에 비해 좀 덜한 편이에요
<drake_kr> 하루에 32kb 미만의 데이터 리퀘스트가 수십만건씩 일어난다. 캐쉬는 어떤식으로 잡아야 하는가?
<drake_kr> ‘왜 데이터 크기를 나누는가’, ‘캐쉬는 어떤 원리인가’
<drake_kr> RAM을 실제로 access해보는것도 말리진 않는데..
<a1batr0ss> 오
<drake_kr> 오픈소스 dbms를 쓰다가 그런 궁금증이 생기면 코드를 열어보면 되거든요
<drake_kr> 큐가 뭐고 디큐가 뭐고 스택이 뭐고 뭐 예제코드 실행해보면 1초도 안돼서 끝나있고..
<drake_kr> 뭐가 다른지 왜 쓰는지도 모르면서  덤비다 지치는거보단 일단 데이터베이스 활용을 추천합니다
<a1batr0ss> ^^;
<a1batr0ss> SQLite 타입시스템은 조금 희안하네요 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 오픈소스 디비중에 postgres > mysql > sqlite 순으로 난이도가 있다고 보시면 됩니다
<a1batr0ss> 이렇게 유연한 타입을 보면 왠지 두려움이 먼저.. 나중에 버그나면 이걸 어떻게 함 이렇게 걱정부터 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 셋 다 유저 매뉴얼 디벨로퍼 매뉴얼 존재하고요
<a1batr0ss> 넵 조언 감사합니다
<drake_kr> 전 그냥.. 맹목적 공부하는게 싫어서요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 공부를 위한 공부!!!!
<a1batr0ss> 그렇죠 ㅜ ㅜ 주의해야 하긴 해요, 공부를 위한 공부
<drake_kr> 그리고.. 결국 교과서가 최고죠..
<a1batr0ss> 잘 쓰여진 교과서는 좋은 선생 못지 않지요 ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-10-31
<bridgebot> <draco> 굿모닝
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <draco> 회사에서 메일 서버에 centos + sendmail 쓰는데
<bridgebot> <draco> 회사 직원중 두명이, 특정 외국회사 두군데랑 이메일 송신/수신 다 안된다고 문제를 제기하는데요.
<bridgebot> <draco> maillog 에는 아무런 문제가 없네요. 이상하게
<bridgebot> <draco> 돌아버리겠네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> 수신은 아예 기록도 없고, 발신은 정상적으로 됐고
<jason_KR> 첨 듣는...(듣보*)
<autowiz> 블렉리스트에 들어가 있는건 아니신가요?
<autowiz> 아니면 외국 서버가 geo ip 로 국가차단 을 하고 있거나
<ircCloud^Seony> 발신이 정상적으로 된거면, 수신자의 스팸 설정을 먼저 물어봐야할 거 같은데요...
<jason_KR> 전화로...먼저 확인을?
<ircCloud^Seony> 제 상식선에서는, 발신이 제대로 된 거면 서버관리자 측의 문제는 더 이상 없는 걸로 봅니다...
<jason_KR> 저, 질문; 서버가 다운되면 (푸시,이멜 등으로) 제게 알림을 어찌 보내죠? 또는 그런 알고리즘을 어찌 구현하죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> 아파치나 디비 서버 같은 그 소프트웨어 서버가 아니라, 하드웨어를 말씀하시는 거에요?
<pchero> jason_KR: zabbix 같은 다른 감시 에이전트로 이상을 감지하고 알람을 보냅니다.
<jason_KR> 예, 일단은 하드웨어.
<jason_KR> 자빅스 ? 감사....^^ 어쩐지 아이언멘'에 나오는 에이전드 이름같네요. ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 일단, 또 다른 컴퓨터가 한 대 더 있어야죠 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 주기적으로 핑을 보내거나 특정 포트로 액세스를 주기적으로 시도해서 반응이 없으면 연락을 하게끔요...
<jason_KR> 저는 ssh + 손전화 앱(=퍼포먼스 모니터)로 모니터링 하고, 또 유동아이피 감시 도구는 파이썬을 만들어서 이멜로 받아서 쓰고 있는데....
<jason_KR> 시험삼아 4대쯤 관리를 하고 있거든요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 보통 핑만으로는 확실하지 않은게요, 핑 응답은 오는데 80번 포트는 죽었거나 하는 경우도 있어서, 서비스의 확실한 작동을 확인하는데에는 해당 포트로 직접 액세스를 시도해야 서버가 살아있냐 죽어있냐 판단을 할 거에요...
<jason_KR> 주기적으로 핑을 받는 것을 (무시하다가)핑이 몇초이상 끊기면 푸시 알림 받기' <-- 머 이렇게 만들어야 겠네요.
<jason_KR> jabbix 는 제 의도랑은 좀 다른... 그러므로 통과 ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 내일 LISA 컨퍼런스 참여 때문에 일찍 뱅기를 타야해서... 이만 자러갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 서니님 뱅기 타고 어디 가시는군요~ ㅎㅎ 편안히 주무세요~~ ㅎㅎ
<pchero> 흠.. 그럼 jabbix 가 맞는 것 같은데요.
<pchero> 재빅스가 그렇게 단순한 툴이 아니어서요. 말씀하시는 혹은 생각하시는 거의 모든 알람이 전부 가능할 겁니다.
<jason_KR> 그래요? 그래서...다시 한번 더 보는 중입니다. 감사 ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2017-11-01
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <draco> 굿모닝. 슬랙이 8시 정도부터 죽었다가 살아났네요
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz: USENIX LISA 컨퍼런스 왔습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 시스템 관리자를 위한 컨퍼런스죠 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 실은, 컨퍼런스 장소 때문에 이번에 보내달라고 해서 온 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 장소가 샌프란시스코거든요 ㅋ
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 오호 페이스북에서 하야트 호텔 체크인 뭔가 했더니
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 컨퍼런스 참석하시는군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네... 컨퍼런스는 적당히 참여하고, 관광 좀 다닐려고 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 하와이도 좋지만 샌프란시스코도 좋지요~ 캬~ ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> Cisco 로고인 금문교 보고와야죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아하 시스코 로고가 그 다리 였군요~ ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 아마 이름도 센프란“시스코” 에서 따왔다고 들은 거 같아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네.  마침 나무위키에 설명되어있네요.  https://namu.wiki/w/CISCO
<autowiz> 몇일 일정으로 가신건가요?
<bridgebot> <draco> 샌프란시스코 오오. 스타트렉에서 스타플릿 본부 있어서 맨날 터지고 부서지는 곳.
<autowiz> 아하 또 그런 곳이기도 한가 보군요 ~ ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> 사실은 미국 SF영화들 특수효과 죄다 맡아서 하는 ILM회사가 샌프란시스코 금문교 옆에 있어서...영상 이미지가 많다보니 맨날 때려 부수는거라고 합니다;;
<ircCloud^Seony> 3박 4일이에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 어차피 여행경비를 컨퍼런스 일정만큼만 지원해줘서요....
<bridgebot> <draco> 오호. 부럽네요
<bridgebot> <draco> 잘 다녀오시길
<jason_KR> sfc 에서 여행경비 부담스럽지 않을 꺼여요. 대중교통도 잘 되있고, 우버도 한몫.
<ircCloud^Seony> 샌프란시스코 물가 비싸봐야 하와이만 못하더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> 섬들이 운송비 때문에 물가가 높긴 하죠 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 뭐 미국에서는 좀 멀긴해도 자기네 나라 안에서 움직이는거니까요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 서니님 센프란시스코 가신김에 시스코 입사하시는건 아니신가요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 말 된다. ㅋ
<drake_kr> 세스코도 업무강도 꽤 되지 않나요
<ianychoi> 시스코랑 세스코 헷갈리드라구요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 시스코 처음 들었을땐 벌레잡는 회산줄 알았지요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 음... 그동안 잘 지내셨는지요~
<soyeomul> 오랜만에 접속했네요
<soyeomul> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/soyeomul/Gnus/MaGnus/thanks-chromebook-uptime.rb.gnus
<soyeomul> 크롬북 업타임 출력하는 프로그램인데요.. 한달이 넘어가면 30일을 제한 값이 나와서 그냥 "크롬북을 부팅한지 한달이 넘었어요...;;;"
<soyeomul> 라고 문자로 박아넣었는데.. 저거 한달이 넘어도 계속 업타임을 시간으로 표현할 수 있는 방법이 없을까요?
<soyeomul> 쉘에서 지금 실행해보면...
<soyeomul> (precise)soyeomul@localhost:/system$ ./thanks-chromebook-uptime.rb
<soyeomul> 크롬북을 부팅한지 한달이 넘었어요...;;; (Tue Sep 26 15:19:20 +0900 2017)
<soyeomul>  
<soyeomul> 라고 출력되어요
<soyeomul> 9월 26일에 크롬북을 켰는데요.. 제가 크롬북을 안껐나바요.. 벌써 한달이 넘었어요
<soyeomul> 볏짚 거두는 시기라서.. 시골은 요즘 집초기와 베일라가 들녘에 많이 보여요
<soyeomul> 저도 볏짚을 거두려 집초기를 오늘 수리 맡겼어요
<soyeomul> 가을을 넘어 이제 겨울이 오려나바요 아침엔 춥더라구요
<soyeomul> 아 졸리네요
<soyeomul> 이만 먼저 가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 수고하세요~~~
<ahoops_> 끄아아
<razGon_SunnyJJ> 안녕하세요?
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 키보드 샀슴다
<drake_kr> 노트북도 오늘 삽니다
<drake_kr> 쓰던 노트북 팝니다
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 캐노니컬이 그놈 파운데이션 자문위원회에 들어갔다는 소식입니다. https://www.gnome.org/news/2017/11/canonical-joins-gnome-foundation-advisory-board/
#ubuntu-ko 2017-11-02
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <draco> 굿모닝
<HolyKnight> http://www.fmkorea.com/best/823901488
<drake_kr> 슈퍼 오지랖
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 노트북 좋다
<bridgebot> <draco> @drake_kr @drakekr http://drake.kr 서버 죽었나요
<bridgebot> <draco> 예전에 연세대 차석으로 들어간 사람이 주변사람들에게 왜 서울대 안갔냐고 수십번 들었다던...ㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> 우분투가 그놈을 쓰니...그놈 데스크탑을 쓰는 가장 큰 리눅스 배포판이겠군요.
<drake_kr> 어머 왜 개인서버를 모닛터링 하나요
<bridgebot> <draco> 그냥 검색하다 나와서
<bridgebot> <draco> 눌렀는데 안뜨길래요
<drake_kr> 아팟치가 이상해요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 재부팅 함 해야하나
<drake_kr> 엘레파츠 요즘 인기있는 아두이노 호환 제품들이 없드라구요
<drake_kr> $4 시리즈
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 가격이 너무 낮아서 마진이 안남아서 안팔지도요.
<bridgebot> <draco> 라즈베리파이 제로와 같은 이유일겁니다
<drake_kr> 흠 글쿤여
<drake_kr> 쎄트로..
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 제로 살려면 아마존이나 element34에서 구매해야 할껄요?
<bridgebot> <draco> 라즈베리파이 본체 하나 팔면 3천원 남는다는데 제로 같은 싼걸 수입해서 팔면...
<bridgebot> <draco> 5달러짜리를 2만원에 파냐 이 날도둑놈들 하는 소리 들을듯.
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 이제 아셨다니
<bridgebot> <draco> 전파인증이나 운송비나 관세나 그런건 사실 개발보드들 별 차이 안나거든요.  5만원짜리에 만원 더 붙나, 5천원짜리에 만원 더 붙나...가 되버림
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 블루필..
<drake_kr> 하긴 요즘 개발보드들 미친것들도 많아서....
<drake_kr> 32비트 ‘보드’가 $2........
<bridgebot> <draco> 판매 점점 어려워지고 있어요. 이제 별의 별거 전기 안전 인증 받아야 하고. 이래저래 비용을 제품 가격에 붙이면 직구보다 훨씬 비싸지고
<jason_KR> 전기용품안전인증....은 생산자 몫이잖아요? 아! 수입품은 수입업자 부담이구나...
<bridgebot> <draco> 네. 저희는 품목기준으로는 93%가 수입이라
<bridgebot> <draco> 판매량 대비는 절반정도고
<jason_KR> 좀 안습이네요. ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> <draco> 10 Best Linux Server Distributions of 2017 https://www.tecmint.com/10-best-linux-server-distributions/
<drake_kr> 젠투가 없다니
<drake_kr> 크아아아아
<PotatoGim> 혹시... 안드로이드 폰 복구에 조예가 있으신 분이 계신가요...ㅜ
<drake_kr> 전.. 아이뽕입니다만
<drake_kr> 복구는 그냥 센타 가면 되는것 아닌가요
<drake_kr> 수리비가 더나오면 하나 사면 되죠
<ahoops> 안녕하세요.
<PotatoGim> 복구 대상이 아이언2라서...ㅜ;;
<PotatoGim> 흑....
#ubuntu-ko 2017-11-03
<jason_KR> 아이언2'는 내가 검색해 보겠지만, 일반적인 수준은 나도 알지만, 좀 더 깊이 들어간다면 아마도 draco가 잘 할 듯...
<jason_KR> 베가 아이언2. 좀 오래된...모델같구만요.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 뭔가 작업 하다가 벽돌 된건가?
<jason_KR> 저는 금감자'께서 페북에 올린 파노라마 사진 상하좌우로 방향전환되는 것이 참신해서 물어 보는 중인데...
<bridgebot> <draco> 벽돌 복구는 브랜드마다 방법이 달라서...해당 제품 카페에 가서 글 찾거나 물어보는게 가장 나을겁니다.
<bridgebot> <draco> 저는 HTC나 샤오미, LG것만 해봤어요
<jason_KR> 저 언제 draco님한테 HTC 루팅'하는 것 좀 배워야하는데...ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> <draco> 베가 계열은 부트로더 락이 안걸려 있어서 아마 adb로 밀어넣으면 될듯.
<bridgebot> <draco> HTC도 대부분 락 안걸려서 루팅 쉽지 않나요
<bridgebot> <draco> 샤오미는 정말 짜증나요 ㅋ 락 해제를 온라인에서 허가받고 하는 식이라. 그것도 툭하면 안되거나 벽돌되고
<bridgebot> <draco> ASUS는 아예 루팅이 안되는 경우도 많더군요. 락이 철통 보안이라.
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 아이폰 3GS 쓸대 몇번 벽돌 복구하고 그후에는 벽돌된적이 없긴 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> 안드로이드도 롬질이나 언락, 루팅하는거 아니면 벽돌될일이 없어요.  LG폰이 가끔 메모리 오류로 벽돌되기도 하지만 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 전 넥서스5X 메인보드 냉납 문제로 벽돌(…)
<bridgebot> <draco> LG폰이 뭔가 상당히 부실해요. 옵티머스G나 G2도 롬질 몇번 하다보면 가끔 원인을 알수 없게 오류나거나 벽돌되기도 하고. 다른 브랜드폰은 단순히 롬 업로드한다고 오류나진 않거든요. 롬 자체에 오류가 없다면
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 그래서 전 LG폰은 거르기로 했습니다…
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 넥서스5는 아직도 멀쩡하네요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 저녁 시간 잘 보내시와요
<soyeomul> 이만 들어갑니다~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 안녕하세요, 이번달(11월) 에는 세미나가 없는 대신 마이크로소프트웨어에서 여는 MASOCON 에 참여하는 방식으로 진행합니다.
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 총 25분께 초청장을 드리고 있습니다. 초청장을 받아 무료로 참석 하시려면 링크를 방문하여 신청해 주세요. :slightly_smiling_face:
<bridgebot> <youngbin> https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=29819
#ubuntu-ko 2017-11-04
<youngbin_> 대전지역 세미나가 진행되고 있습니다. https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/8pEGPtEk/IMG_20171104_132353.jpg
<bridgebot> <yonghyun.kim> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :)
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 회장님이시닷
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 오늘 대전에서 세미나 마치고 돌아가는 길입니다
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 대전
<soyeomul> 피곤하시것어요
<soyeomul> 운전만해도 서울-대전이면... 대략 2시간 걸리지 않나요
<soyeomul> 노고가 많으십니다 회장님;;;
<soyeomul> 전 내일부터 다시 볏짚 작업 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 몇 주전에 크롬북 가동시간(업타임) 루비 구현에 살짝 버그가 있었는데.. 오늘 버그를 보완했습니다.
<soyeomul> 하루가 넘어가면 strftime 으로 찍으면 bash 에서 찍는 업타임보다 꼭 하루가 더 많이 나왔어요
<soyeomul> 루비의 strftime 이.. 꼭 bash 에서보다 하루가 더 나와서 고민하다가
<soyeomul> 루비의 값에 - 1 을 해서 나오게끔 고니깐 깔끔해지더라구요..
<soyeomul> 이게 프로그램을 업으로 하시는 분들에겐 별거 아니지만 소키우는 저에겐 굉장히 어려웠어요
<soyeomul> 일주일만에 해결!!!
<soyeomul> 만세!!!
<soyeomul> 시스템의 /proc/uptime 에 대해서 좀 더 알게되었고요
<soyeomul> 너무 기쁘고 감사하고 그러네요
<soyeomul> 하 이제 내일 볏짚작업을 위하야 자러 갑니다
<soyeomul> 회장님과 모두들 좋은 밤 되시어요~
<pobonn> 조용하네요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 부대표님께서 더 고생하셨습니다, 운전을 부대표 님께서 해주셔서… ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 서피스..
<drake_kr> 세팅 어렵당
#ubuntu-ko 2017-11-05
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 볏짚작업하러 점심먹고 갑니다.
<soyeomul> 그전에 어제 크롬북 가동시간 좀 더 손봤어요
<soyeomul> 한달이상부터 일년사이도 출력이 되게끔 고쳤어요!
<soyeomul> 너무 기쁘네요
<soyeomul> (precise)soyeomul@localhost:~$ /system/thanks-chromebook-uptime.rb
<soyeomul> 1달 8일 19시간 04분 (Tue Sep 26 15:19:09 +0900 2017)
<soyeomul>  
<soyeomul> 크롬북을 부팅한지 한달하고 9일째입니다.. 축하해주세요...
<soyeomul> 아 버그 하나 있지만 사뿐히 넘깁니다.. ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 04분을 4분으로 바꾸고 싶으나 이미 여력이 바닥...
<soyeomul> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/soyeomul/Gnus/MaGnus/thanks-chromebook-uptime.rb.gnus
<soyeomul> 크롬북 광고차 남깁니다..
<soyeomul> 크롬북 마니마니 사랑해주세요~!!!
<soyeomul> 하함 이제 점심먹고 들판에 트랙터 몰고 나갑니다 볏짚 작업하러요~
<soyeomul> 좋은 하루 되시어요~!!!
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :slightly_smiling_face:
<ircCloud^Seony> 블리자드의 트레일러 만드는 능력은 이제 매 트레일러마다 역대급이 나오는 수준이 됐네요
<ircCloud^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTELOrBg9wo
<ircCloud^Seony> 아예 영화사 하나 차려도 될 듯 싶습니다...
<drake_kr> wow는 선악구도가 애매할수밖에 없다고 해야 하나..
<drake_kr> 좀 쉬운 에피소드 가지고 영화를 만들어야 일반인들이 좀 볼텐데...
<drake_kr> 그렇다고 너무 알려진거 하면 우려먹는다는 얘기 나오긴 하겠지만.. (succeeding you father같은거)
<drake_kr> 뭐 블리자드가 그렇게 좋아해마지않는 corrupt 영웅 하나하나마다 각 영웅 관점에서 타락하는거 하면 재미있긴 할텐데..
<hkeylocal> 안녕하세요:)
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :$
<drake_kr>  안녕하세요:)
<hkeylocal> 집 컴퓨터 sata 케이블을 싹 갈아야겠네요..
<hkeylocal> 적어도 두개 이상이 접촉 불량으로 계속 블루스크린이 뜨길래...
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 다들 저녁 드셨는지요
<soyeomul> 볏짚작업 마치고 들어왔어요
<soyeomul> 직산 1, 월송 5, 평해 2, 오곡 6. 총 14개의 논 볏짚 집초 작업 마쳤어요.
<soyeomul> 내일은 월송들을 집중적으로 할 예정입니다
<soyeomul> 올 겨울엔 비가 덜 왔음 하네요 비가 오면 볏짚작업이 힘들어져서요
<soyeomul> 이메일 확인하러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 이제 자러 가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 좋은 밤 되시어요~~~
<stypr> irssi를 systemctl에 붙이려 하니까 fork 오류만 계속 뜨고.. 그냥 기존에 쓰던대로 rc.local에다 붙여써야겠네요
<drake_kr> 오 irssi
<drake_kr> 변태당
<stypr> 지금 irssiproxy에다가 stunnel 붙여써서 사용하고 있는데 stunnel 설정이 잘못된건지 자주 끊기는거 같네요
<stypr> stunnel 안붙였을땐 안이랬는데 흠.. 이것도 systemctl 문제인건지 뭔지.. systemctl 너무 세부적인 설정이 필요해서 좋긴한데 써먹기 힘드네요
<stypr> systemd 말고 예전에 걍 하던대로 해도 좋았을거 같은데
<drake_kr> systemd가 빠르긴 하죠
<stypr> 보안적인 측면이나 확장성은 진짜 깡패인건 확실한데 먼가 자꾸 제가 생각하는대로 작동되지가 않네요
<drake_kr> 돈주고 시키면...
<hkeylocal> 단언컨데 irssi는 가장 완벽한 IRC 클라이언트입니다.
<hkeylocal> 서버에 올려놓으면 24시간 켜둘 수 있기 때문이죠
<stypr> irccloud에 3년 넘게 붙여서 쓰고 있긴한데.. 조만간 오픈소스 웹클라이언트 하나 받아서 거기서 써먹어야겠다는 생각이 드네요
<stypr> irccloud 월 5000원씩 3년넘게 준거 같은데.. 흠 돈이 너무 많이 나가는거 같아요
<hkeylocal> irssi로 오세요ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 음 irccloud-nodejs 쓰는데요
<soyeomul> 새벽에 구글 노토건 메일링리스트로 피드백 드렸습니다.
<soyeomul> 한글로 드렸는데.. 관련 담당자 외국인 선생께서 영어로 답신을 또 주시더라구요
<soyeomul> 하여간 잘 처리가 되었음 좋겠어요~
<soyeomul> 아침 소여물 주고 오늘도 볏짚 작업 이어서 할 예정입니다.
<soyeomul> 이만 일하러 가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두들 좋은 하루 되세요~~~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-10-28
<jason_KR> 좋은 아침입니다.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_> 모닝요
<razGon_> Seony: 역시 매니아십니다. 펄어비스 나름 돈 많이 받는데 다만 걱정이 그쪽도 중국 영향을 받아서.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐 제가 분석한 건 아니구요, 저랑 같이 게임하시는 분들 중 M&A 하시던 분이 계셔서 그분이 분석해주셨어요
<Seony> 뭐 어차피 펄어비스에서 이브 제작사인 CCP 경영에는 일체 간섭하지 않기 때문에, 대부분의 이브 유저들이 그렇지만 펄어비스와의 관계는 그닥 중요하게 안보고 있어요
<razGon_> 다행이겟죠.
<razGon_> 중국유저들이 많아서 ....음...
<Seony> 중국유저들이 좀 문제가 되고있긴 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_> 모닝요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-10-29
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<jason_KR> ^^
<razGon_> 조용한 제주의 아침입니다.
<SIMPLISM> '''''''''''''''''''
#ubuntu-ko 2019-10-30
<razGon_> 안녕하세요? 이제 제법 쌀쌀한 제주입니다.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 어제 피디수첩 보고나서요 금융사건은 일반인도 게다가 기자들도 잘 모르고 지나칠때가 많다는 사실에
<soyeomul> 세상 돌아가는거 또 하나 배우고 갑니다
<soyeomul> 그래도 변함없이 전 아침에 소여물 주고 백암온천왔네요
<soyeomul> 업이어서 거스를수 없네요 소여물
<soyeomul> 금융사건 주가조작보다 여전히 마음은 송아지 깐돌이들에 좀 더 가까운 소여물 아침 인사 드렸습니다.
<soyeomul> 오 크롬OS 에다 유튜브 틀어놨는데 그게 계속 돌아가며 소리도 나옵니다... 지금 창은 우분투인데도요
<soyeomul> 이게 진정한 멀티 태스크???
<soyeomul> 아 다시... 멀티 태스킹...
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 위즈님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 피디수첩 동영상 보느라 대화창 늦게 봤어요;;;
<soyeomul> 어 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루 되세요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<autowiz> PD 수첩 검사와 금융재벌편이 방송금지 가처분 신청 기각되었다는 얘기는 들었는데 방송은 아직 못봤네요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 저도 보면서 공부좀 해야겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<hiimwho> 와 irc가 이렇게 ㄷㄷㄷ
<bundo> 안녕하세요 ^^;
<jason_KR> 허유~ 왔다 금방 가ㅏㅆ네? 분도
#ubuntu-ko 2019-10-31
<razGon_> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR>  o/
<lexlove_> jason_KR: 안녕하세요. 졸린 오후입니다.
<jason_KR> 하하하 말일이라 바쁘잖요? ㅎ
<lexlove_> 네.^^
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요?  LTNC
<foxmask> jason_KR: LNTC ? long time not coming ?
<jason_KR> 하하하, 거의 맞아요.   Long Time No See. ^^
<jason_KR> = 오랜만입니다. (=반가워요)
<foxmask> :)
<foxmask> 나는 휴가 중이다
<jason_KR> 아~ Enjoy Ur time.
<foxmask> it's over tomorrow :)
<foxmask> Seony가 추천 한 "Signal"과 "킹덤"을 보았습니다.
<Seony> How were they?
<jason_KR> Seo ny: & Zoro (=fox mask's nick) 두 분 나이가 비슷할 듯.
<foxmask> Seony: good
<foxmask> Kingdom was too short :)
<foxmask> signal I loved
<foxmask> the main actor I think I saw it in "Bethoven Virus"
<Seony> Just "good"? ;)
<foxmask> s/it/him/
<Seony> Kingdom season 2 is coming soon afaik
<foxmask> in 2020 it seems
<soyeomul> 조용한 밤 인사드립니다
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_> 제법쌀쌀한 제주의 아침입니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2019-11-01
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-11-02
<twinsenbrim> 9월1일부터 irclog 확인가능하게 됐군요. 좋으네요. 훑어보려면 한참 걸리겠지만/
<twinsenx> 쩝 접속하자마자 호출 전화라니... 그럼 (꾸벅)
#ubuntu-ko 2019-11-03
<razGon__> 안녕하세요?
